# The painful truth about Ahmaud Arberry



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 1, 2020)

It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way

the simple fact is arberry was a well-known local Petty Criminal who was caught casing out a house that had suffered a string of recent burglaries and fled like a thief when he was confronted by the neighbor

The McMichaels weren't a couple of hillbillies sitting on their front porch downing canned beer when an innocent black jogger happened by

they are BOTH former professional law enforcement agents who recognized the local Petty Criminal hauling ass up the street from the video Larry English had captured after installing a security system and no trespassing sign due to the burglaries and may have been alerted by the first neighbor who had called 911 when he saw arberry illegally enter the crime scene and  subsequently bolt when he realized he'd been caught

Per Georgia law they armed themselves and engaged in a Pursuit while on the phone with 911 and continued to relay the criminals position to the responding officers

At one point Arberry decided he was going to attack the McMichaels and ran towards Travis grabbing his shotgun and punching him in the face numerous times committing a felony assault

In fact it was so obvious a simple self-defense shooting that they couldn't even determine whether or not Travis had pulled the trigger intentionally or not as when an attacking person is pulling on a long gun it is perfectly plausible that they themselves set the fire arm off

The notion that a couple of vigilante Hillbillies set upon an innocent black jogger and gunned him down in the street is a complete joke

The fact is Arberry committed a crime by entering a residence with a no trespassing sign and then bolted when confronted thus providing reasonable suspicion that he was in fact the person they recognized from the videos and a prior encounter Travis had with him. In fact Gregory McMichael knew arberry because he had worked on one of his previous crimes

It's absolutely hilarious that mainstream media Outlets can get away with a false narrative and an edited video designed to convince people that these two men are bloodthirsty murderers who decided to hunt down an innocent black jogger, if they had planned to murder a jogger they certainly wouldn't have used a shotgun with a less-lethal round then is a available at Walmart to do so.

It certainly is a shame that businesses who have suffered damage due to riots can't sue these media outlets for false information leading to the violence and destruction that has crippled their


----------



## JGalt (Dec 1, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> 
> the simple fact is arberry was a well-known local Petty Criminal who was caught casing out a house that had suffered a string of recent burglaries and fled like a thief when he was confronted by the neighbor
> 
> ...



I never bought that "But him wuz jus a poor black jogger" spiel the media turned that into.


----------



## TheParser (Dec 1, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> 
> the simple fact is arberry was a well-known local Petty Criminal who was caught casing out a house that had suffered a string of recent burglaries and fled like a thief when he was confronted by the neighbor
> 
> ...




With all due respect, you ain't seen nothing yet.

In the coming decades, there will be outrages that are even worse.

The perp will become the victim; the victim, the perp.

There ain't nothing that can be done about it, for more and more "journalists" will be those "kids" who marched in 2020's BLM demonstrations.

That's the future United States. What a tragedy!


----------



## Norman (Dec 1, 2020)

The media ignited race riots based on a lie.

They always lie and are full of BS. They only report stories that advance their agenda and even regarding those never report the truth.

Trash in, trash out. They should not be paid any attention at all by thinking beings.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 1, 2020)

TheParser said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> ...


It's definitely a plausible reality as the social media infrastructure is ripe for disinformation


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 1, 2020)

Norman said:


> The media ignited race riots based on a lie.
> 
> They always lie and are full of BS. They only report stories that advance their agenda and even regarding those never report the truth.
> 
> Trash in, trash out. They should not be paid any attention at all by thinking beings.


I think it's a very simple profit motivation as the primary demographic they target has disposable income and can easily be incited with stories of victimhood


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 1, 2020)

JGalt said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> ...


It's amazing and very concerning how many people did


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 1, 2020)

The only thing I object to is that they chased and made contact. They're not cops anymore. They should not have been out of the truck.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 1, 2020)

Pete7469 said:


> The only thing I object to is that they chased and made contact. They're not cops anymore. They should not have been out of the truck.


It's completely legal to chase someone who you have Reasonable Suspicion has committed a crime

AreBerry "made contact" when he committed felony assault


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 1, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I object to is that they chased and made contact. They're not cops anymore. They should not have been out of the truck.
> ...


I work security. I follow safely behind, and I'm limited to the territory or property of my client as far as how I follow. Otherwise I direct police dispatchers to last known locations.

These guys should have stayed way back, observed and reported, never have stopped or exited their vehicle.

That said I'm glad the world is rid of another thief. Yet in this climate of bed wetting liberals controlling the justice system we have other priorities. 

Like purging those parasites.


.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 5, 2020)

Pete7469 said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


I couldn't agree more, their idea of physically interceding was legal but foolish

It's very likely they recognized Arberry from all the video they'd seen of his previous trespasses


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 6, 2020)

If only Georgia Law agreed with your description. But it doesn’t. And there be the rub. Now the three heroes will have some time in Prison to consider their actions. Other could use it as a teachable moment and restrain some idiot from tearing off in hot pursuit. But it won’t.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 6, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I object to is that they chased and made contact. They're not cops anymore. They should not have been out of the truck.
> ...



Not under Georgia Law it isn’t. But hey. Why let facts screw up your narrative.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm eager to see what happens in this case.

Everyone watches the video and comes to their own conclusion. In my opinion, as a staunch supporter of the 2nd Amendment and concealed carry permit holder, I believe the only way Travis McMichael avoids the death penalty is if he makes a deal. I believe Gregory McMichael goes to prison for a minimum of 20 years. I may be a bit off on both of those, but they're both going to spend a long time in prison.

They armed themselves, chased down someone down and killed him. _And they have it on video_. Those are facts. Was Arbury a thief? I dunno', sure. Let's say he was. Did Gregory and Travis McMichael actually witness him stealing anything? No, by their own admission they did not. His previous actions did not justify the actions taken by the McMichael's boys.

Oh, and to a point made by the OP, I haven't seen a single thing which says the younger McMichael was a former law enforcement professional. Frankly, the guy looks like he'd have a difficult time dressing himself...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 14, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> If only Georgia Law agreed with your description. But it doesn’t. And there be the rub. Now the three heroes will have some time in Prison to consider their actions. Other could use it as a teachable moment and restrain some idiot from tearing off in hot pursuit. But it won’t.


What part of Georgia law did the McMichaels violate?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 14, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> I'm eager to see what happens in this case.
> 
> Everyone watches the video and comes to their own conclusion. In my opinion, as a staunch supporter of the 2nd Amendment and concealed carry permit holder, I believe the only way Travis McMichael avoids the death penalty is if he makes a deal. I believe Gregory McMichael goes to prison for a minimum of 20 years. I may be a bit off on both of those, but they're both going to spend a long time in prison.
> 
> ...


Travis McMichael was trained by the US military in law enforcement and it's perfectly legal to arm yourself and Chase someone you suspect of committing a crime in the state of Georgia and if that person decides to violently attack you you're allowed to defend yourself as well


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 14, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > If only Georgia Law agreed with your description. But it doesn’t. And there be the rub. Now the three heroes will have some time in Prison to consider their actions. Other could use it as a teachable moment and restrain some idiot from tearing off in hot pursuit. But it won’t.
> ...











						The Ahmaud Arbery Killing and Georgia Law
					

Explaining the legal issues surrounding the incident of two white men shooting a black jogger they suspected of a crime




					arcdigital.media
				




From the get go they were breaking the various laws.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 14, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm eager to see what happens in this case.
> ...



And where did you get your law degree? Or where did you learn about Georgia Law. Because what you are saying is literally the exact opposite of what I was told by a lawyer. And the opposite of what the cop teaching the Concealed Carry Class said. And I live in Georgia. So perhaps some context might help.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 14, 2020)

The painful truth about Ahmaud Arbery?

I listened to this essay...and it was powerful. 









						726: Twenty-Five - This American Life
					






					www.thisamericanlife.org
				




Ahmaud Arbery, by all accounts, loved to run. But he wasn't, by his own account, a runner. There's no evidence of Maud training for 10Ks, or full or half marathons, or obsessing over his miles or PR times, but he loved it. Maud would run in a white T-shirt and khaki shorts. He'd run shirtless in basketball shorts. He'd run in a tank top and hoop shoes. As his day-one homeboy, Keem, sums it, he could run in anything.

When Keem was home from college, he and Maud would cruise to one end of the longest-spanning bridge in all of Georgia. They'd do some warm-up stretching and jaunt back and forth across it, a distance of just under 3 miles. The pair would keep a steady pace. But sometimes, Keem says, Maud would push him.

On February 23 of this year, Maud went out for a run. The location of this run was a subdivision in Glynn County called Satilla Shores. It's a neighborhood of waterfront properties, of upper and middle-class families, of retired folk and fresh transplants. No one can know for sure the route he took before reaching Satilla Shores, but he'd set off from his home. So that means there's a good chance that on his run, he passed homes flying a Confederate flag or the "Don't Tread on Me" Gadsden flag, and hella homes warning "No Trespassing."

On February 23 when Maud went jogging, he was dressed in light-colored low-top Nikes, a white T-shirt, and khaki cargo shorts. Maud, who was 25 years old, jogged alone.

Maud's family home in Brunswick, the one where he lived at the time he was killed, is a mere 2 miles from Satailla Shores. But in meaningful ways, it's almost another country. Matter of fact, the poverty rate of what young Black residents call The Wick is a staggering 38%.

The Wick is where Ahmaud Marquez Arbery was born on May 8, 1994. He was the third beloved child of Wanda Cooper-Jones and Marcus Arbery, Sr. Their working-class family included his older brother Marcus Buck, Jr., and sister Jasmine. The family called Ahmaud, Quez, a shortened version of his middle name, while his friends called him Maud.

Maud had a slight gap in his front teeth and dark skin forever burnished by hours outside. When Maud was in middle school, the family moved to a small, white house on Boykin Ridge Drive, where Maud continued to share a room with his brother. Per his big bro, Buck, Maud was the slob.

In high school, Maud landed a gig at the local McDonald's. He did it to keep some scratch in his pocket, but also to help his mother, who often worked two jobs. Some days, Maud's homeboy, Keem, would swoop in from work and wheel them to the Golden Isles YMCA. They would hoop or work out for six or seven hours straight before bopping over to the Glynn Place Mall for the fries and wing combo at American Deli, and heading right back for beaucoup hours more of playing and training. Back then, Maud favored slim jeans, bright-colored polos and rugbys, and kept his hair shorn low with the crispiest of edge-ups.

Maud played football from the peewee league through high school, and ended up an undersized varsity linebacker. But he was also a team captain who led his Brunswick High School Pirates in pre-game chants. Though never cock-diesel strong, Maud owned a super-hearted fearlessness on the field and often astonished his coaches with big hits, and his senior year, made the storied Florida-Georgia War of the Border all-star game.

Not to mention, this was South Georgia football, so Maud competed in a league that produced pros and played before some of the biggest high school football crowds in the country. Before he was an all-star, though, Maud tore his ACL and meniscus in a JV game. While a less dedicated player might have given up, he committed to a laborious rehab. His junior year, he wore a leg brace, a hindrance that diminished his chance of playing in college.

Like Maud, I was a passionate high school athlete. My sport was hoop. Like Maud, no major college program offered me a scholarship. Both Maud and me attended small schools in our home state. Maud quit after a year and returned to Brunswick and his mother's home. I, too, quit my first community college. But unlike Maud, there was no need to return home to my mother's cramped apartment, as I was living there all the while.

The year after he graduated, Maud was arrested for carrying a gun and sentenced to five years of probation, which he violated by shoplifting. A few years after I graduated high school, I was arrested with drugs and a gun, and sentenced to 16 months in an Oregon state prison.

At 25, Maud was a runner who had every reason to believe his life had more miles ahead of him than behind him. At 25, I enrolled in the first of two graduate writing programs. Today, Maud-- dear God, why-- is dead. And I, by grace, am a writer-professor hurtling toward middle age.

At 1:04 PM on February 23, a security camera shows 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery wandering up a sunny patch of narrow road and stopping on the lawn of a sand-colored, under-construction bungalow addressed 220 Satilla Drive. Maybe he wondered what the skeleton of beams, and sheetrock, and piping, and wire would look like when it was finished. Maybe he imagined a family who could afford to live in a place so close to the water.

What we know for sure is that while inside, Maud touched none of the construction materials laying about. We also know that Maud wasn't the first person whose curiosity urged them into the site. Security cameras recorded a white couple one evening, a pair of white boys one day, and on four occasions, what appears to be the same person-- a slim, young Black man with wild natural hair and tattoos on his shoulders and arms. The homeowner will confirm that nothing was ever stolen or damaged during any of the visits.

At 1:07 PM, a neighbor spying on Maud called 911. There's a guy in the house right now, he told the dispatcher, and went on to describe Maud-- Black guy, white T-shirt. The dispatcher replied, I just need to know what he was doing wrong.

The caller watched Maud leave the site. He's running down the street, he said to the dispatcher. Maud jogged past the house located a few doors down of another neighbor, Gregory McMichael, an ex-cop that had once had his power to arrest stripped for failing to attend use-of-force training.

Gregory and his son, Travis McMichael, armed themselves, the son with a shotgun and the father with a .357, and hopped in a white Ford pickup truck. From his front yard, William "Roddie" Bryan saw his neighbors hounding Maud, jumped in his pickup, and joined the chase. Maud ran and doubled back to elude the McMichaels, maybe recalling all the times he'd juked a would-be tackler on the field, only to find himself facing down Bryan's pickup. The elder McMichael, Gregory, climbed into the bed of his son's truck, the one with the Confederate decal toolbox, armed with his .357.

He called 911. There's a Black male running down the street, Gregory told dispatch. Maud fled for minutes that must have felt like an eon.

He found himself running toward a red-faced Travis McMichael who stood inside the door of his truck with his shotgun aimed. Maud zagged one way, then the other. Stop right there, damn it. Stop, shouted Gregory. Maud crossed in front of the hood of the truck where Travis headed him off and shot him in no more than a heartbeat.

The buckshot hit Maud in the chest, puncturing his right lung, ribs, and sternum. And yet somehow, he wrestled with Travis for the shotgun. And yet somehow, he managed to punch at him, fighting for what he must have sensed was the rest of his life. Travis fired his shotgun a second time, grazing Maud's hand. He fired a third point-blank shot, this time piercing Maud in his upper chest.

Shotgun in hand, Travis backed away, watched Maud collapse, and made not the slightest effort to tend him. Per the police report, his father, still clutching his revolver, ran to where Maud lay face down, blood leaking out of his wounds, rolled him on his back, and checked for weapons that he, nor no one else, found.

Glynn County police sirened onto Satilla Drive within seconds of the slaying. They cordoned the scene and investigated. They questioned the McMichaels, Gregory's hands bloody from rolling Maud onto his back. They also questioned William Bryan. And in an act that is, itself, another violence, they let all three go about their merry way as free men for almost three months.

But before those squad cars reached the scene, Travis McMichael, per Brian's statement to investigators in May, called the 25-year-old whose life he'd just ceased for jogging a fucking N-word.

Ask yourself, who deserves to run? Who has the right? Ask yourself, who's a runner? What do they look like? Ask yourself, where do they live, and where do they run? And where can't they live, and where can't they run? Ask, what are the sanctions for asserting their right to live and run or, goddamn-you-me, to even exist in the world? Then question that, too.

The NAACP once defined lynching as a death in which, one, there was evidence that a person was killed; two, the death was illegal; and three, a group of at least three actors participated in the killing. On February 23, 2020, a Black man out for a run was lynched in Glynn County, Georgia. He was 25 years young. His name was Ahmaud Marquez Arbery, called Quez by his beloveds, and Maud by most others.

And what I want you to know about Maud is that he had a gift for impressions and a special knack for mimicking Martin Lawrence. And what I want you to know about Maud is that he was fond of sweets and requested his mother's fudge cake for the birthday parties he often shared with his big sister. That he signed the cards he bought for his mother, "Baby Boy." That he jammed his pinky hooping in high school, and instead of getting it treated like his sister Jasmine advised, he let it heal on its own, forever bent.

What I want you to know about Maud is that the love of his short life, Shenice, told me he sometimes recorded their conversations so he could listen to her voice when they were apart. What you should know about Maud is that he adored his nephews, Marcus III and Micah Arbery, that when they were upset as babies, he'd take them for long walks in their stroller until they calmed.

What you should know about Maud is that when a college friend asked his big sister which parent she'd call first if ever in serious trouble, she said, neither, that she'd call him. What I want you to know about Maud is that he was an avid connoisseur of the McChicken sandwich with cheese. You should know that Maud dreamed of a career as an electrician and of owning a construction company.

You should know that he told his boys that he wanted them all to buy a huge plot of land, build houses on it, and live in a gated community with their families. You should know that Maud never flew on a plane, but wanderlusted for trips to Jamaica, Africa, Japan.

What you must know about Maud is that when Travis McMichael, Gregory McMichael, and William "Roddie" Bryan stalked and killed him less than three months shy of his 26th birthday, he left behind his mother, Wanda, his father, Marcus Sr., his brother, Buck, his sister, Jasmine, his maternal grandmother, Ella, his nephews, 6 uncles, 10 aunts, a host of cousins, all of whom are unimaginably, irrevocably, incontrovertibly poorer from his absence.

Ahmaud Marquez Arbery was more than a viral video. He was more than a hashtag or a name on a list of tragic victims. He was more than a headline, or an op-ed, or a news package, or the news cycle. He was more than a retweet or shared post. He, doubtless, was more than our likes, or emoji tears, or hearts, or praying hands. He was more than an RIP T-shirt or placard.

He, for damn sure, was more than the latest reason for your liberal white friends' ephemeral outrage. He was more than a rally or a march. He was more than a symbol, more than a movement, more than a cause. He was loved.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm a conservative, concealed carryin', gun totin', 2nd Amendment supportin' upper middle class white guy.

And I believe the Gregory and Travis McMichael should be tried and, if the evidence supports it, convicted. If and when they are convicted, they should be awarded to harshest punishment available under the law...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 14, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis McMichael was trained by the US military in law enforcement



So what? So was I.

That hardly absolves me when I want to pretend I'm the Lone Ranger and chase down someone I think may have once committed a crime...



> and it's perfectly legal to arm yourself and Chase someone you suspect of committing a crime in the state of Georgia and if that person decides to violently attack you you're allowed to defend yourself as well



But there has to be just cause for believing he had just committed a crime. Other than him running, which is horribly insufficient, there was nothing to suggest he'd just done anything...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 16, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Travis McMichael was trained by the US military in law enforcement
> ...


Travis McMichael was a trained law enforcement officer in US military meaning he has professional experience in proper arrest procedure and was acting within the scope of Georgia law

What a lot of people are surprised to learn is that it's perfectly legal to grab a gun and Chase someone who you suspect of committing a crime in the state of Georgia... you don't have to witness a crime all you have to have is reasonable suspicion they committed one and you're allowed to chase them and even detain them

If that person decides to violently attack you by grabbing your gun and punching you in the face repeatedly it's perfectly legal to shoot that individual

 IE Trayvon Martin

So many people are all wrapped up in the drama because they believed the initial news narrative based solely on dramatization and racialization

Remember thanks to crowdfunding websites like GoFundMe you no longer need to win a legal Victory to get millions of dollars

All you have to do is come up with the most ridiculous victimhood narrative about how you're innocent young unarmed black child got murdered in the street by a couple of hillbillies and millions of dollars will pour into your account.. so funny how they dig out children's photographs for guys who were shot in adulthood!

There are several other consequences to pushing a completely false narrative for millions of dollars but I think that's  something they're comfortable living with

Remember "hands up don't shoot"??

 that turned out to be completely fake but not after millions and millions of dollars poured in the gofundme of Michael Brown Via Chumps online who bought the fake story 

 of course they did burn down a city thanks to the fake narrative but I guess that's the price we pay for propaganda driven news entertainment


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 16, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis McMichael was a trained law enforcement officer in US military meaning he has professional experience in proper arrest procedure and was acting within the scope of Georgia law



It means no such thing. I can promise you that none of his law enforcement training had anything to do with the proper conduct of law enforcement officials in the state of Georgia. He had no training specific to the law in Georgia, nor how to act within the scope of that law...



> What a lot of people are surprised to learn is that it's perfectly legal to grab a gun and Chase someone who you suspect of committing a crime in the state of Georgia... you don't have to witness a crime all you have to have is reasonable suspicion they committed one and you're allowed to chase them and even detain them



The question that needs to be asked is whether or not what they witnessed (a black kid running) was sufficient to give them a reasonable suspicion that Arbury committed a crime. Apparently, the only people involved who believe that are Travis and Greg McMichael. Seeing someone running, who you think you recognize from the video from some surveillance camera, is probably going to fall far short...



> If that person decides to violently attack you by grabbing your gun and punching you in the face repeatedly it's perfectly legal to shoot that individual



Again, this goes back to whether or not the suspicion was reasonable. If it's deemed to not be reasonable, then this boils down to Travis and Greg McMichael simply deciding to chase down some black kid they saw running...



> So many people are all wrapped up in the drama because they believed the initial news narrative based solely on dramatization and racialization



Well, given the racial comments reportedly made by Travis McMichael, race certainly plays a large role here...



> Remember thanks to crowdfunding websites like GoFundMe you no longer need to win a legal Victory to get millions of dollars
> 
> All you have to do is come up with the most ridiculous victimhood narrative about how you're innocent young unarmed black child got murdered in the street by a couple of hillbillies and millions of dollars will pour into your account.. so funny how they dig out children's photographs for guys who were shot in adulthood!
> 
> ...



None of that really has anything at all to do with the case at hand...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 17, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I have to ask this again. Where did you learn about Georgia Law? Let’s start with Citizens Arrest in Georgia. Do you understand it is a bet your life move? Yes you can place someone under Citizens Arrest. However if they are innocent you have just committed the crime of false imprisonment. So reasonable belief. That means a woman screams he stole my wallet. You grab the guy. You had no reason to doubt the guy stole the wallet. You were acting on information a reasonable person would believe.

Even if Arbury had stopped. The Trio would be going to prison. Because Arbury didn’t steal anything. He was not in possession of anything from the construction site.

Here is an explanation of these laws from an actual lawyer. You know. Someone who actually knows the laws in the State.









						The Ahmaud Arbery Killing and Georgia Law
					

Explaining the legal issues surrounding the incident of two white men shooting a black jogger they suspected of a crime




					arcdigital.media
				




When I got my CCW I spoke to a lawyer and took a class. I wanted to make sure I understood the law before I started carrying. That article is pretty much what he told me. Do not engage in Citizens Arrest. He is the one that said it was a bet your life move. If you are wrong you are headed to prison.

So why is it that your description of Georgia Law is so different than anyone who actually practiced law in the State says it is? Why is it that your assertions are actually the exact opposite of what the law says?

You believe the McMichaels are being railroaded. The problem is they took the actions. And they are responsible for those actions. Those actions are actually violations of the law as written with precedence in Georgia. These are not new laws. Or even new ways of applying it. These are established and routine applications of the law.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 17, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Travis McMichael was a trained law enforcement officer in US military meaning he has professional experience in proper arrest procedure and was acting within the scope of Georgia law
> ...


So you consider their prior Law Enforcement Training irrelevant but a white man calling a black man a racial term after he just got punched in the face of bunch of times is inherently racist?

 you haven't seen the recently-released body cam video of the McMichaels explaining how the whole neighborhood was pointing at arberry as he was sprinting away from the crime scene I take it?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 17, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


I developed my opinion after working in professional Public Safety for over 20 years and watching that video while studying  other professional opinions like cops and lawyers 



from the recently released body cam video
The neighbors were pointing at arberry running away from a property that had suffered a string of burglaries so the McMichaels had all the Reasonable Suspicion they needed to engage in a citizen's arrest in the state of Georgia


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 17, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



No they didn’t. The lawyer I quoted covered that. And if you claim your legal experience is in Georgia I’m liable to call you a liar. I explained it. The lawyer explained it. The attorneys explained it in the preliminary hearing online and still on YouTube. They did not have probable cause. Georgia requires first hand knowledge. Arbury couldn’t have had anything but perhaps a few nails when they chased him.

In other words. The baddie has to be engaged in a crime right now. Not last week. Not yesterday. Right now for Citizens Arrest in Georgia. Since he was not stealing anything right now. That makes it under Georgia Law unlawful imprisonment. In other words the McMichaels committed a felony just trying to stop Arbury.

that is why they are in jail. And that is why they’ll go to prison. Watch the preliminary hearing. It was interesting. McMoron Junior is trying the afeared for my life bit. Senior is swearing he had no idea that it would get violent and it is Juniors Fault. Roddy is saying he was just a bystander helping out the neighbors. Anything illegal that they did is not his fault.

Both Daddy and Roddy are basically saying Junior committed Murder but you can’t blame us.


----------



## jwoodie (Dec 17, 2020)

Coyote said:


> The painful truth about Ahmaud Arbery?
> 
> I listened to this essay...and it was powerful.
> 
> ...


NOTHING you have said either contradicts the OP or is particularly relevant.  But don't let that prevent you from pursuing your promising literary career.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 17, 2020)

jwoodie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The painful truth about Ahmaud Arbery?
> ...



The entire OP is a bunch of bullshit.  But don't let the facts confuse you.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 17, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> So you consider their prior Law Enforcement Training irrelevant but a white man calling a black man a racial term after he just got punched in the face of bunch of times is inherently racist?



Yes, the military law enforcement training which was allegedly received by Travis McMichael is completely irrelevant in this case. I have military law enforcement training, and I wouldn't dream of using it as a foundation for any actions I might take against someone...



> you haven't seen the recently-released body cam video of the McMichaels explaining how the whole neighborhood was pointing at arberry as he was sprinting away from the crime scene I take it?



I have, and it doesn't change my opinion an iota. All of that is after the fact. I also didn't hear where he said "the whole neighborhood" was doing anything...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 17, 2020)

Travis and Greg McMichael fucked up. It really is that simple. If their innocence was so obvious they'd be out on bail. Of course, this is not the case.

Personally, I believe Travis will be lucky if he gets life in prison. I think Greg will get 15-20 years. That Roddy dipshit, with the redneck-inbred haircut, will get off because I think he's going to cut a deal with prosecutors...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 17, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Travis and Greg McMichael fucked up. It really is that simple. If their innocence was so obvious they'd be out on bail. Of course, this is not the case.
> 
> Personally, I believe Travis will be lucky if he gets life in prison. I think Greg will get 15-20 years. That Roddy dipshit, with the redneck-inbred haircut, will get off because I think he's going to cut a deal with prosecutors...



I seem to remember his attorney offered their assistance to the Prosecutors. The Prosecution responded by Charging Roddy. I don’t think the Prosecution needs the help.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Dec 17, 2020)

They shot that man down in cold blood...


----------



## jwoodie (Dec 17, 2020)

The dead man's family obviously has a civil liability claim because the others initiated the chase.  The criminal case barely supports manslaughter, but the mob must be given its vengeance.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 18, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


So if I see a man running away from a woman and she is screaming rape and pointing her finger at him I have to stand there and let him run off into the sunset because I didn't see him rape her?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 18, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > So you consider their prior Law Enforcement Training irrelevant but a white man calling a black man a racial term after he just got punched in the face of bunch of times is inherently racist?
> ...


 just so we're clear that both McMichaels had professional law enforcement training


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 18, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...





jwoodie said:


> The dead man's family obviously has a civil liability claim because the others initiated the chase.  The criminal case barely supports manslaughter, but the mob must be given its vengeance.


A lawyer I very much respect said that they don't care about the civil cases anymore and dramatize the incident simply for the crowdfunding windfall via sites like GoFundMe

While this ultimately destroys any civil rights cases in our legal system it showers the immediate family with Untold millions of dollars so propaganda is very profitable in our current situation

I would expect any victimhood narrative to be exploited beyond belief considering the financial windfall false narratives can produce through crowdfunding websites


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 18, 2020)

The Irish Ram said:


> They shot that man down in cold blood...


 actually they were just standing their ground and defending themselves from a violent criminal who attacked them


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 18, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Travis and Greg McMichael fucked up. It really is that simple. If their innocence was so obvious they'd be out on bail. Of course, this is not the case.
> 
> Personally, I believe Travis will be lucky if he gets life in prison. I think Greg will get 15-20 years. That Roddy dipshit, with the redneck-inbred haircut, will get off because I think he's going to cut a deal with prosecutors...


The initial review of the scenario was 100% accurate

 a perfectly good shooting

Thanks to the wild dramatization in our new and precarious crowdfunding situation I would expect any shooting of a non white/asian  person to be exploited for all it's worth ultimately destroying civil rights in the process but showering the immediate family with Untold millions of dollars


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 18, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



In 2018, Gregory McMichael was suspended as an investigator from the local prosecutor's office; his _second_ suspension. He also fell short of completing required police training in five of six years between 2005 and 2010.

Seems to me that Gregory McMichael felt he didn't need any training...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 18, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Travis and Greg McMichael fucked up. It really is that simple. If their innocence was so obvious they'd be out on bail. Of course, this is not the case.
> ...



The initial review was tainted by the fact that the older McMichael wasn't only known to those involved in the investigation, he was a former colleague...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 19, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The initial review of the scenario was 100% accurate
> 
> a perfectly good shooting
> 
> Thanks to the wild dramatization in our new and precarious crowdfunding situation I would expect any shooting of a non white/asian  person to be exploited for all it's worth ultimately destroying civil rights in the process but showering the immediate family with Untold millions of dollars



But that wasn’t the result. The Police said they thought they had enough to arrest. They contacted the DA and the DA said hold on. The DA that Daddy McMoron worked for. The DA wanted tine to look it over.

The DA looked at the evidence and did not want to be the one to bust a White Guy. He passed it to another DA.

DA number two also knew McMoron Senior. The DA’s so works in DA number one’s office. After a month DA number two says he wants to recuse himself. About now is when the video is released. By the idiot lawyer for Junior McMoron.

DA number three gets the case. The State Police are brought in. They read the reports. They talk to the people. The DA says arrest them. Then recuses himself too.

The State Attorney General assigns DA number four to the case. DA number four gets the indictment from the Grand Jury. And does the preliminary hearing.

That is on YouTube. I watched it. And it does not look good for the defendants.

Now. Let me explain the delays. In Georgia it is called The Good Old Boys Network. And they take care of each other. It is especially well known in Brunswick.









						The Georgia Police Department That Led Arbery Shooting Case Has A Troubled Past
					

The Glynn County Police Department was the initial investigative agency in Ahmaud Arbery's killing. The department had a tangled history of corruption and scandals long before the Arbery case.




					www.npr.org
				




It is why none of the local DA’s ran this up to a Grand Jury. They knew it would come back with indictments. So they kept trying to wait it out. Let enough time pass that perhaps people would forget or some other thing might happen. But the lawyer for McMoron Junior released the video. He claims that he thought it would clear the men. He couldn’t be dumber if he took a blow to the head from a Baseball Bat.

The Network didn’t want to get a good old boy in trouble. But the facts of the case meant the good old boy was in a lot of trouble. When they were inches away from having to go forward they dumped it to another.

If the McMichaels were half as smart as you claim them to be they would have headed for South America. Or perhaps Russia. Because once they get in front of the Jury they are going to Prison for the rest of their lives. And Georgia Prisons are just as awful as you might expect


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 19, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > They shot that man down in cold blood...
> ...



No. They were the violent criminals. Under the law Arbury was standing his ground.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 19, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



covered that. Already.





__





						The painful truth about Ahmaud Arberry
					

Travis McMichael was trained by the US military in law enforcement  So what? So was I.  That hardly absolves me when I want to pretend I'm the Lone Ranger and chase down someone I think may have once committed a crime...  and it's perfectly legal to arm yourself and Chase someone you suspect of...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 19, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Dramatic accusations of police corruption is usually a Surefire bet that you've run out of responses

Of course this does occur but it's more likely that the police reviewed the evidence and came to the conclusion that it is legal for citizens to defend themselves when they were attacked by a well-known local Criminal...

The Trayvon Martin case was way more shaky than this one and Zimmerman walked because Trayvon attacked him

Almost The Identical scenario


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 19, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


Wrong, they were standing their ground while a violent criminal attacked them because he got caught burglarizing

What did he plan to do when he got hold of that shotgun?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 19, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The initial review of the scenario was 100% accurate
> ...


Georgia is a pretty disgusting State I'll give you that however a forensic review of the video proves that Travis McMichael was defending himself from a criminal who was assaulting him

They finally found someone who would prosecute these boys because the media outrage was so extreme

Propaganda is a highly effective way to manipulate The public's opinion

I think there's a very good chance that these men will go to jail in one of the biggest miscarriages of Justice in decades

A well-known local criminal got caught red-handed burglarizing a home then attacked two professionally trained citizens who tried to detain him for law enforcement

Everything that the mcmichels did was 100% legal in the state of Georgia as Georgia has extremely broad citizen's arrest laws 

It's perfectly reasonable to stand in the middle of the street while holding a shotgun in the low ready position and verbally instructing a Man Too stop  running from a crime scene because you've called the police and if that person is crazy enough to attack you it's perfectly legal for you to defend yourself


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 19, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Dramatic accusations of police corruption is usually a Surefire bet that you've run out of responses



I made no such accusations. Those initial accusations were made by the GBI...



> Of course this does occur but it's more likely that the police reviewed the evidence and came to the conclusion that it is legal for citizens to defend themselves when they were attacked by a well-known local Criminal...



How familiar are you with the law in Georgia?

In Georgia, you cannot claim self-defense if you were the initial aggressor, you provoked the attack, or you were committing a felony at the time. Travis McMichael certainly fall into the "initial aggressor" category. Honestly, no intelligent person would ever claim that someone with a gun chasing someone else could be viewed as anything but an aggressor.



> The Trayvon Martin case was way more shaky than this one and Zimmerman walked because Trayvon attacked him
> 
> Almost The Identical scenario



Actually it's not. Zimmerman's

The reason Zimmerman wasn't charged was there was no evidence to refute Zimmerman's version of what happened. In the Arbury case, there _is _evidence, and that evidence is open to interpretation. Upon reviewing the video, the GBI reached the conclusion that the video, along with other evidence and statements from witnesses, supported charges being brought in this case.

The McMichael twins didn't see Arbury do anything illegal. No one else, apparently, saw him do anything illegal. Even if they had witnessed him breaking into cars or houses the week before, their actions on the day Arbury was murdered would not be justified.

You're looking at this case from an emotional perspective, and you need to view it from an objective perspective, because that's how the law will be applied...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 19, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Why believe he would do anything different that what McMichael would do.

He was a skinny little negro, and there were two bi, fat white guys chasing him. They wouldn't need guns to subdue him...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 19, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> I think there's a very good chance that these men will go to jail in one of the biggest miscarriages of Justice in decades



No miscarriage of justice. It will be two murderers sentenced to prison...



> A well-known local criminal got caught red-handed burglarizing a home then attacked two professionally trained citizens who tried to detain him for law enforcement



That's not even remotely accurate.

First, he wasn't caught "red handed". The McMichael twins saw the kid running down the street. Running down the street is not illegal in Satilla Shores. There was no weapon found on Arbury, no "loot" from any alleged crime. Nothing.

As for the two McMichaels, Gregory was a failed police officer, suspended multiple times and failing to maintain his training. How the fuck can he be "professionally trained" when he allows his training to lapse?

As for Travis, his military law enforcement training was minimal. Travis served in the Coast Guard. Well, here's the thing: Every swingin' dick in the Coast Guard gets "law enforcement training". It is, after all, what the Coast Guard does. But it's not in depth or overly comprehensive, and it sure the fuck isn't anywhere equal to the law enforcement training a Brusnwick police officer receives.

Travis McMichael was an E-4; a Machinery Technician. The comprehensive training he received was on refrigeration and airconditioning, rigging, hydraulics, drug lab identification OSHA industrial safety standards, forklift and weight handling, boarding passenger vessels, and CPR and first aid.



> Everything that the mcmichels did was 100% legal in the state of Georgia as Georgia has extremely broad citizen's arrest laws



No, it wasn't, as Travis was the initial aggressor. That really can't be argued. 

Well, not intelligently, anyway...



> It's perfectly reasonable to stand in the middle of the street while holding a shotgun in the low ready position and verbally instructing a Man Too stop  running from a crime scene because you've called the police and if that person is crazy enough to attack you it's perfectly legal for you to defend yourself



What crime scene?

What crime did Arbury commit that day, that Travis McMichael witnessed?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 19, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Wrong, they were standing their ground while a violent criminal attacked them because he got caught burglarizing



No one saw Arbury commit a crime that day.

If they truly wanted to stand their ground, they should've stayed in the their front yard. Arming themselves and then chasing Arbury down negated any possibility of legitimately claiming self defense...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 19, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Ok. Let’s go with that. In order for their pursuit to be legal. They had to either A) physically see him stealing something that day. Right then and there. What did he take? No mention of it is in the police reports posted online. No mention of it was made by their lawyers in the preliminary hearing. So what did he take? Option B) Someone told them that he was fleeing after sealing something. Who told them? Again no mention of it in the reports or in court.

So their pursuit was illegal. They were the criminals by law. They were committing the crime of attempted false imprisonment. When Junior got out of the car with the Shotgun. He was committing the second Felony already. Aggravated Assault. Roddy is charged with attempted false imprisonment.

Arbury was the innocent party. He was the one standing his ground. He was fighting for his life. That is why they are charged with Murder. It is why those other charges are also on the list. The McMichaels were the dangerous criminals.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 19, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Only one problem with your description. No crime scene. Arbury had not committed a crime in their presence. So they were not stopping a criminal. They were stopping an innocent. And that is always illegal.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 19, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Only one problem with your description. No crime scene.


You;re right for a change. There was no crime scene since homicide in self defense in no crime.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 19, 2020)

Meathead said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Only one problem with your description. No crime scene.
> ...



It can’t be self defense. Not according to the laws that have been on the books for decades.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 19, 2020)

Meathead said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Only one problem with your description. No crime scene.
> ...


So when he ran up to the truck grabbed the gun and started punching Travis in the face he didn't commit a crime?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 19, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Oh yeah you're right when a criminal runs up and starts punching in the face while trying to take your firearm you're supposed to just let him have it... my bad


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 19, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 yeah except for trespass burglary felony assault he didn't commit any crimes


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 19, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong, they were standing their ground while a violent criminal attacked them because he got caught burglarizing
> ...


The whole neighborhood recognized him as the person that had been robbing the house repeatedly and when he got caught red-handed trying to rob it again the whole neighborhood pointed at him and the Good Samaritans ran his dumbass down

Trouble with you guys is your pro crime anti civilian


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 19, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I keep asking this question and you keep ignoring it. What crime did Arbury commit?


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 19, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



One problem. The owner has said that nothing was ever stolen. So what was he stealing?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 19, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


The owner is a victim of terroristic threatening and has reported numerous things stolen in the past just like the rest of the neighborhood who knew exactly who this thief was and recognized him on sight

The news flash for you is that it's totally irrelevant if he stole anything anyway because having fled from the first confrontation he gave everyone in the neighborhood Reasonable Suspicion to pursue

 welcome to America


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 19, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Not in America. But hey. Go with what you think instead of the facts. And watch the McMichaels go to Prison for violating Georgia law.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 19, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


how you like those videos?
you said Larry English said nothing was taken, how about now?

You people bought a fake news story about a innocent black jogger gunned down by a couple racist rednecks but it turns out the whole neighborhood was identifying this well-known local criminal and he attacked a couple honest decent hard-working men trying to take him into custody for law enforcement and got his dumb ass shot in a open and shut case of self-defense

 this kid was a local Criminal who came from a family full of criminals

The only reason the McMichaels are in jail now is because the view and USA Today are more important to America's deeply perverted Society then the law of the land


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 19, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



odd. He claims nothing was ever stolen. How accurate are your videos. Because the prosecutor in court said that the owner never claimed anything was stolen.









						Video shows person at construction site 12 days before Ahmaud Arbery’s death
					

The attorney for a property owner in the Satilla Shores neighborhood has released video showing someone inside a home being built on the property less than a mile from where Ahmaud Arbery was killed.




					www.news4jax.com


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 19, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 did you watch those videos?


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 19, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



So let’s cover Georgia law. Let’s say you see a guy. You know he stole something. You know he did. You grab him. But he didn’t steal today in your presence. Are you committing a crime?

The answer is yes. You are. He could be the biggest criminal since Al Capone. And you have no right to stop him. None.

The crime has to take place in your presence for you to have legal authority under Georgia Law to effect a Citizens arrest. What did Arbury steal on the day he died? According to the police. Nothing. According to the lawyers representing the defendants? Nothing. So what legal justification did they have in stopping him?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 19, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


how come you dont want to talk about the videos of Larry English describing all the crimes anymore?

 everybody knew the mentally challenged THEIF that kept robbing that neighborhood and they were on the lookout for him

 the neighbors identified the thief running from the structure as the McMichaels gave Chase ( they recognized him as well)

When the thief attacked the McMichaels they defended themselves...it's a pretty simple concept

By Georgia law they had what's called immediate knowledge that he had committed a crime

By Georgia law entering a structure with a no trespassing sign is an automatic burglary charge 

did you know that construction sites are hotbeds of theft and therefore liable to a lower criteria for a burglary charge?


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 19, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



No not even close. Let’s go back. For it to be self defense it had to be a legal attempt to engage in citizens arrest. For that to happen the people effecting the arrest had to see the crime committed. No crime was committed in their presence. Everyone knowing doesn’t cut it.

If Arbury had stopped. McMichaels and son would still go to jail for illegal imprisonment. Waving the shotgun around would have included the charge for Aggravated Assault.

So once they set off in pursuit the McMichaels were the felons. Both charges are felonies.

In Georgia everyone knows doesn’t cut it. Citizens arrest is intended to be used when you can’t wait for cops. Not for when you feel heroic. Days or weeks later.

Now about your videos. Let’s cover those shall we?









						911 calls, incident reports shed light on previous issues in Glynn County neighborhood
					

WTOC obtained 10 incident reports and radio communication logs from at least 5 prior 911 calls in Satilla Shores, the neighborhood where Ahmaud Arbery was killed in February by armed homeowners.




					www.wtoc.com
				




10 calls to the cops. Only one burglary reported. That was Travis. He reported a gun stolen from his truck.

This is the cops own reports. So everyone knew there were burglaries. Except the cops because they were not reported. So what is the most likely explanation?

Travis and Daddy decided that the black guy was the thief who stole the gun. They decided he was stealing everything. No proof. But everyone knew.

You see. You don’t just shout he is a thief. You have to list what was stolen. Let’s say Arbury was arrested in that day. For what? Stealing something? You can’t tell the judge everyone knew he was a thief. You have to tell the judge and later the jury what he stole. And you have to show when he stole it. Witnesses or video. Nothing like that exists.

You don’t grab a guy and say he stole money from a bank. The first question is how much. I don’t know is not an answer.

Now since I have lived in Georgia longer than you claim to be in public safety. What the hell is that anyway? What are you a mall security guard? Anyway. I have lived here for nearly thirty years. I’ve watched news and I’ve watched trials and I’ve seen Georgia Justice. Those three are going to prison.

Now. You like videos. So here we go scooter.


That is the preliminary hearing. The result as we all know was denied bond and remanded into custody until the trial. What was missing?

No mention of burglaries. No mention of thefts. Nothing which the GBI was able to tie to Arbury. But perhaps that actual cop doesn’t have your experience in Public Safety.

That one is a little long. Here is a shorter one from an actual lawyer. I am not sure he qualifies in your mind since he has limited or no experience in Mall Security.


Now I have previously posted a link to a short essay from a Georgia Attorney who specializes in Appeals and has been successful.

let me explain why that is interesting in Georgia. Appeals courts here are exceptionally reluctant to question or overturn a Trial Court Judge or a Jury Decision. Getting appeals courts to do that is possible. Just like winning the lottery is possible. It just isn’t likely. The essay I posted was from a lawyer who got decisions overturned. In Georgia.

Glynn County is famous in Georgia for the previously mentioned good old boys network. They ruled one death a suicide. A man who was right handed used his left hand to shoot himself in the head. A week after having surgery on his left shoulder. And could not lift his left arm.

That is one example. Now your extensive experience in public safety. I still have no idea what that is. I mean are you a school crossing guard? Anyway. It isn’t in Georgia. In Georgia we know those three are going to jail. Even their lawyers know it. Because half the press conferences are about how proud the lawyers are to stand beside anyone who is accused of a crime. They’re drumming up more business.

But you are convinced that they are really innocent. Let me say again what I have always said. If you are going to carry a gun you need to know what the laws are. Not what you think they are. Or what you think they should be. And if God forbid you ever use that gun. Say nothing to the police. Get a lawyer. Get a lawyer right away.

Daddy counted on the Good Old Boys network to protect them. And it might have if he didn’t release the video and get the State involved. But he did. And he’s going to prison because of it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 19, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> 
> the simple fact is arberry was a well-known local Petty Criminal who was caught casing out a house that had suffered a string of recent burglaries and fled like a thief when he was confronted by the neighbor
> 
> ...



Not much of what you say is true. There is no false information except from the racist types. The McMichaels are murderers.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


your lawyer is a PC hack dirty digging for views by coddling the popular fake news narrative 

nobody "waved a gun around" 
if they had POINTED guns he wouldent have charged  them at all

 they were never able to commission a citizen's arrest they were simply pursuing the individual when he decided to attack you don't have to have anything but reasonable suspicion to pursue someone while you're holding a gun in the state of Georgia

 if you walk around the corner and a woman is screaming in a foreign language while pointing at a man running away from her it's perfectly legal for you to detain him for law enforcement because you had reasonable suspicion that he had committed a crime even though you had not witnessed any crime committed

One of America's most horrible serial killers was taken into custody by a group of citizens in California who did not witness him commit a crime of any kind!

 they ran him down and beat him mercilessly until the police arrived simply because they believed he was Richard Ramirez The Night Stalker from recognizing his photograph

 under your cowardly interpretation of the law This Woman's rapist and the most horrible serial killer in American history would have been allowed to escape since the citizenry would now not be allowed to act unless they actually physically witnessed a crime

 the vast majority of thefts in stores are not actually witnessed but the individual is detained and then determined to have been shoplifting once a search has been conducted

 I have over 20 years of personal first-hand professional experience in public safety  that's why I know so much more about the law than you do


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> ...


 care to actually specifically quote a detail of my information that is false?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

Imagine a poor little handicapped girl  repeatedly blowing on a rape Whistle While pointing at a man fleeing from her in a darkened alley

You're a big strong individual who could easily overpower this individual fleeing from the little girl but you're not allowed to touch him because you didn't actually witness him commit a crime

Later on the little girl's family asks why you let the rapist run away and you have to turn to them and say because I didn't actually see him rape your young daughter

Is this actually the Cowardly interpretation of America's laws that you people are trying to perpetrate all over modern society because you're so guilty and emotionally distraught over the fake news stories you've been reading about black victimhood in your social media Echo chamber?

Remember that the fake news media has a financial incentive to dramatize and racialize every story that comes their way because outrage creates views and Views create ad clicks and that creates Revenue

The family of the deceased also has every incentive in the world to create the most outlandish victimhood narrative because the windfall they can receive from crowdfunding websites largely outstrips any civil reward in a court of law

This has the ultimate price of degrading American society in every shape form and fashion but it throws a crap ton of money at a tiny group of individuals who are lying for profit


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> care to actually specifically quote a detail of my information that is false?



search NotfooledbyW posts type in Arberry

I’ve written plenty about the many falsehoods you repeated.

when I have time I’ll post a few of the specifics if you are serious about engaging in a discussion based on facts.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > care to actually specifically quote a detail of my information that is false?
> ...


LOL, thats what i thought.

I'll just be waiting for you to conjure up a couple "falsehoods" then

LOL


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



McMichael was the initial aggressor. He armed himself and then chased Arbury, despite the fact that he (McMichael) was reacting to no crime. Arbury was the one acting in self defense. As the law is written, McMichael cannot make a legitimate claim of self defense.

The fact that you're just too dense to comprehend that doesn't make it any less true.

I have $100 that says Travis McMichael is convicted and sent to prison. Since you seem so damn sure of his innocence, I suspect you'll have no problem stepping up to the plate and taking that bet...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> your lawyer is a PC hack dirty digging for views by coddling the popular fake news narrative
> 
> nobody "waved a gun around"
> if they had POINTED guns he wouldent have charged  them at all



What they were doing is the literal definition of Aggravated Assault under Georgia law. And lawyer after lawyer say the same thing. Either they are all far more familiar with the law than you are, or they are all PC hacks. However. I think we are getting to your real objection. White guys were charged for killing a black guy. How outrageous.





> they were never able to commission a citizen's arrest they were simply pursuing the individual when he decided to attack you don't have to have anything but reasonable suspicion to pursue someone while you're holding a gun in the state of Georgia



Oh. So when they dismounted the car armed and called on Arbury to stop they were not attempting a citizens arrest? Ok. What were they doing? Attempted Kidnapping? Their own words to the cops are sinking them here. That is part of your problem. They told the cops what they were trying to do, and on camera. Now you want to either go back and change history or pretend they didn’t say it



> if you walk around the corner and a woman is screaming in a foreign language while pointing at a man running away from her it's perfectly legal for you to detain him for law enforcement because you had reasonable suspicion that he had committed a crime even though you had not witnessed any crime committed



Not really. But in either case it doesn’t matter. Nobody but the McMichaels were shouting and pointing. But I am confused. Were they after Arbury to detain him as you seem to indicate here or were they just standing armed in the middle of the street blocking the mans path after several attempts to cut him off according to their own statement to the police with no threat indicated?



> One of America's most horrible serial killers was taken into custody by a group of citizens in California who did not witness him commit a crime of any kind!
> 
> they ran him down and beat him mercilessly until the police arrived simply because they believed he was Richard Ramirez The Night Stalker from recognizing his photograph
> 
> under your cowardly interpretation of the law This Woman's rapist and the most horrible serial killer in American history would have been allowed to escape since the citizenry would now not be allowed to act unless they actually physically witnessed a crime



Several things. First. The Cops put the sketch, and it was a sketch not a photograph, on the TV and news. Second. The POLICE identified the man as a suspect for the crimes.

THIRD. California and Georgia have different laws and the two cases are very different. In California in the 1980’s the Citizens arrest laws were first hand knowledge of a Misdemeanor and reasonable suspicion of a Felony. And I fail to see what the case of Richard Ramirez has to do with at most a suspected petty theft guy in Georgia.



> the vast majority of thefts in stores are not actually witnessed but the individual is detained and then determined to have been shoplifting once a search has been conducted
> 
> I have over 20 years of personal first-hand professional experience in public safety  that's why I know so much more about the law than you do



And again I ask what the hell Public Safety is? Look Scooter. I keep pointing out lawyers and you deride them. Here is another.









						GeorgiaLegalAid.org | Free, easy to understand legal information and resources
					

Free, easy to understand legal information from Atlanta Legal Aid Society and Georgia Legal Services Program



					www.georgialegalaid.org
				




_
*Citizen’s arrest*
A private person can only make a citizen’s arrest if they see another person committing a crime. A citizen's arrest occurs when a citizen prevents a suspect from leaving a scene. Citizen's arrest most often happens in cases like shoplifting, when the store's manager detains the suspected offender._

So help me out here. You could be richer than Warren Buffet by being a lawyer in Georgia and explaining the laws of Georgia to the courts. Because all of them apparently have it wrong. Every single cop, every lawyer, and every Judge has it completely wrong. I mean every single one. Hell you could buy a private jet and own an island in a few months.

I don’t know what mall you are a rent a cop at. I don’t know what state you are in. I don’t know and I really don’t care. Because I live in Georgia. I live in Rural Georgia outside of Savannah. I have lived in Georgia for nearly thirty years. I have been fortunate enough to meet and know two Judges. One was a neighbor of my Wife’s family and the other shared an interest in Civil War rifles. He had a lovely collection of them.

Now Security Officer. Let’s be honest for a moment. What kind of blistering fool would listen to a Rent a Cop instead of a Lawyer where the law is concerned?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



The problem with debating with idiots like you is that, when presented a factual point, you just deny or dismiss it and act like it doesn't matter.

Take my bet, coward. But I'll even sweeten to pot: aside from the winner getting $100, the loser leaves USMB for good.

C'mon, coward, take the bet...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> By Georgia law they had what's called immediate knowledge that he had committed a crime



Actually, this is untrue.

On May 1, Gregory McMichael told The Daily Beast that he had no direct evidence Arbery had stolen anything in the neighborhood...



> did you know that construction sites are hotbeds of theft and therefore liable to a lower criteria for a burglary charge?



You'll need to cite the specifics of the differences in criteria if you expect to come across as anything but ignorant...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > By Georgia law they had what's called immediate knowledge that he had committed a crime
> ...


Whether or not he stole anything is completely irrelevant

The fact that he fled from a home that was a target of burglary gave the entire neighborhood Reasonable Suspicion to believe he had committed a crime


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Ever since OJ Simpson I have lost any faith in the legitimacy of our justice system so your bat is definitely not on my table



So, you're a cowardly little bitch.

Got it...



> if you consider the people who verbally instructed a man who was fleeing from a crime scene...



What crime scene? There was no crime committed, or reported, that day.

Well, other than Travis McMichael murdering Arbury...



> If you drive up to your home and see a grown man jumping out of your daughter's bedroom window locking eyes with you and then fleeing in panic would you hide under your car and call the police or would you pursue him?



Well, of course I would pursue him.

Someone I don't know is jumping out of my house, and I see it? Fuck, yeah, I'll chase him. Because I will have first hand knowledge of a crime (trespassing) being committed.

The McMichaels had no such first hand knowledge, though. They saw a black kid running down the street past their house. Because they're southern Georgia rednecks, they decided to arm themselves, chase him down and, ultimately, decided to kill him...


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 20, 2020)

Arbery never stole anything, and there is no video of him stealing anything or doing anything suspicious.
So it was illegal to stop or intimidate him in any way.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



The McMichaels had no idea _where _Arbury was running from. None.

That's what's going to put their asses in prison and, in the case of Travis, may get him a spike in the arm...


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Wrong.
The burglary was 3 weeks before, and Abrey had nothing and was not a legitimate suspect in anything.  
Not wanting to stop his jog for an illegal interrogation is not reasonable suspicion of a crime.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


I'll bet they go to jail despite the fact that they are 100% innocent of committing a crime


Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Ever since OJ Simpson I have lost any faith in the legitimacy of our justice system so your bat is definitely not on my table
> ...


So you would chase a man who you didn't see commit a crime?

 you didn't see him steal anything so you're not allowed to pursue him correct?

How about if he slammed you on the ground and then picked up a 3-pound rock and was about to smash you in the head with it, would you fight back or submit to the Smashing?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


All the neighbors were pointing at your criminal hero as he fled from the crime scene that's called reasonable suspicion


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > your lawyer is a PC hack dirty digging for views by coddling the popular fake news narrative
> ...


 this may come as a shock to you but lawyers lie quite frequently

 all the McMichaels needed to detain was reasonable suspicion that he had committed a crime and when you have a home under construction that has been burglarized numerous times by a person you personally recognize and then you see that person that you personally recognize fleeing up the street while neighbors are identifying him you then have Reasonable Suspicion to detain him


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The only reason the McMichaels are in jail now is because the view and USA Today are more important to America's deeply perverted Society then the law of the land



The law of the land is clear.

_That's _why the McMichaels are in jail...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



That's simply not true.

Why did the owner of the property say nothing had been stolen?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> this may come as a shock to you but lawyers lie quite frequently



Well, then I guess there's no compelling reason to believes the lawyers representing the McMichaels.

Good deal...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Pinocchio's little brother wouldn't be dumb enough to think he was jogging in long cotton cargo shorts and loose high tops on a 4 mile trip LOL

It's perfectly legal to drive up to somebody and ask them to explain why they were inside a home that had been recently burglarized by someone that looks exactly like you


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Cowardly Larry English has been receiving death threats ever since this unfortunate scenario unfolded


In fear for his life he is now recanting everything he said prior to the social media outrage that has precipitated the violent threats against his life


Luckily some of the reports he made detailing the string of burglaries he was suffering is documented fire his 911 calls


Terroristic threatening is a very effective strategy to silence a victim, what a shame this cowardly man doesn't have the guts to stand up and admit the fact that he was being robbed by the same person who was shot that day in the unfortunate incident between the McMichaels and Ahmaud Arberry








And now after the death threats this cowardly man is singing a completely different tune


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> So you would chase a man who you didn't see commit a crime?
> 
> you didn't see him steal anything so you're not allowed to pursue him correct?



But according to you, I did see him commit a crime. I saw him trespassing on my property.

If you're going to try to play stupid little games to try to trip someone up, you might want to employ even a modicum of intelligence in doing so...



> How about if he slammed you on the ground and then picked up a 3-pound rock and was about to smash you in the head with it, would you fight back or submit to the Smashing?



My guess is I could get far enough away where he wouldn't be able to reach me with a three pound rock.

Your continue "what ifs" is only making you look far more stupid than you had already appeared, and that's fuckin' impressive.

The McMichaels acted outside the law, and they're going to pay for doing that.

$100? C'mon, coward...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> And now after the death threats this cowardly man is singing a completely different tune



Well, whine all you want, but that last video destroys the story the McMichaels have fooled you into believing...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Again. Not according to Georgia Law. Let me explain to you the difference. In fact let me make it a larger example.

Way back in history there was a revolution in England. The King was defeated. But without the King the Lords would have no unifying individual. It is hard to claim divine right of God to rule when the highest and thus most Divine was overthrown. So they came up with the Magna Carta. It created the Jury Trials.

Now the King could no longer have you arrested and sent to Prison on a whim. Or worse.

Part of that was an idea. Jury Nullification. This came about when yes you broke the letter of the law. But either the law, or the application was unjust. It was an unjust law or unjustly applied.






						Jury nullification - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




It has never been a popular ideal. But it is a legal principle that is supposed to accompany our trials. It is one the population is woefully unaware of. We have made it a crime to inform people who are headed in for Jury Duty of this.

Now you are confusing lawful with right. And we can debate the rightness. I personally don’t think a Georgia Jury would embrace the idea of Jury Nullification in this case even if they knew about it.

We have posted the text. We have posted explanations of what the text means. To you this is wrong. It is not right. But it is the law in Georgia

I did not make the law. The cops who arrested the McMichaels didn’t make the law. The judges and lawyers did not make the law. These are the rules that have existed for a long time. There are people in Georgia Prisons who did similar crimes.

What annoys me personally is the Aggravated Assault charge. Georgia’s law is very strict on that. And before the McMorons stood in the street there was a group of lawmakers in Atlanta trying to change it.

Right now. Let’s say I see a guy beating the holy hell out of his girlfriend. I step in and stop it by pulling my pistol. I have a valid concealed carry permit. I hold the guy for cops. Now the Grand Jury will probably indict me for aggravated assault. I pulled my weapon. If I do so without a reasonable belief that a threat to life exists at every moment my weapon is in hand I am breaking the law.

The Legislature was debating this to make a change to the law. That reform ended when the video went public. McMoron not only screwed himself. But a lot of other people will have problems because of him.

You are confusing what you think is right with the law. And you are assuming the laws are the same everywhere. Neither belief is correct.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > So you would chase a man who you didn't see commit a crime?
> ...


I wouldn't bet your virginity on the American court system and I'm sure that's worth a lot less than one hundred bucks LOL

How come you're too much of a sniveling feeble coward to answer the scenario

You drive up to your home and see a man you don't know jumping out of your child's window who after making visual contact with you flees in a panic....

 what would you do?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > And now after the death threats this cowardly man is singing a completely different tune
> ...


You mean the video he made after he was a  threatened? Is that the one you're talking about??


----------



## Turtlesoup (Dec 20, 2020)

Pete7469 said:


> The only thing I object to is that they chased and made contact. They're not cops anymore. They should not have been out of the truck.


Citizen arrest of criminal caught on tape trepassing and attempting to rob a place--------who did not live in the area and would never be jobbing that far from his house.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> How come you're too much of a sniveling feeble coward to answer the scenario
> 
> You drive up to your home and see a man you don't know jumping out of your child's window who after making visual contact with you flees in a panic....
> 
> what would you do?



I already answered that, dipshit.

If I see a man jumping out of a window in my house, then I have witnessed a crime (trespassing) and, as such, would be justified in chasing him.

The McMichaels witnessed no crime. Gregory McMichael admitted that.

You're not real good at this...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Yup.

In none of the previous videos did English ever identify the person he though was trespassing. Why? Because he didn't know. I also didn't hear, in any of the videos, English claim that he had had items stolen.

Also, Arbury's murder was pretty far removed from when those 911 calls were made...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I object to is that they chased and made contact. They're not cops anymore. They should not have been out of the truck.
> ...


the jogging narrative is absolutely preposterous

Long cotton cargo shorts loose high tops and a 4-mile jog in a neighborhood with no sidewalks and that's assuming he lives with his mother which is definitely not confirmed

In the 911 calls Larry English made before he received his death threats he described the the same man repeatedly

Notice how none of them can answer my simple scenario question

You pull up to your home and see a man you don't know jumping out of your young daughter's bedroom window who flees in a panic once he realizes you've seen him

A real man would chase him down drag him to the ground and pin him with a knee on his neck until law enforcement arrived

A sniveling worthless social justice coward would hide under his car and call 911 while he soiled his undies


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


 maybe you ought to get a pen and a paper out and watch those videos again

 of course Larry English didn't identify the guy he didn't know his name but he knew exactly what he look like and had shown everyone in the neighborhood photos of the  crook

This is a deadlock that he was criminally trespassing since it was clear he didn't have permission to be there

 it's all over bro


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > How come you're too much of a sniveling feeble coward to answer the scenario
> ...


You don't know he was trespassing 

maybe your wife invited him over for a slice of her Georgia peach pie and asked him to bring a big load of cream...hmmmm

So you feel comfortable chasing a man down who you simply suspect of trespassing yet deny the McMichaels the right to do the same

 you certainly aren't very good at this

 not very good at all


----------



## Pogo (Dec 20, 2020)

The first thing one notices about the OP is that he takes pains to capitalize "Petty Criminal" yet writes the name of the dead victim as "arberry [sic]".

That kind of tells us all we need to know without the TL;DR.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> The first thing one notices about the OP is that he takes pains to capitalize "Petty Criminal" yet writes the name of the dead victim as "arberry [sic]".
> 
> That kind of tells us all we need to know without the TL;DR.


  I see we're dealing with one of the most dramatic of Queens this forum has to offer

I have giant mangled hands from Decades of farmwork and mixed martial arts competition so I use speak to text and only laboriously fix a few minor spelling issues

Capitalizing a worthless filthy Petty criminals name is not on that list


----------



## Pogo (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The first thing one notices about the OP is that he takes pains to capitalize "Petty Criminal" yet writes the name of the dead victim as "arberry [sic]".
> ...



Thanks but I already pointed out where you're coming from.

Good to have it confirmed and all but I was already pretty sure.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Then there's no reason for you to not take my bet, coward...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> So you feel comfortable chasing a man down who you simply suspect of trespassing yet deny the McMichaels the right to do the same



The difference is that I would actually be seeing the guy on my property. The McMichael boys didn't see Arbury trespassing anywhere.

I harbor no illusion that you're intelligent enough to discern the difference.

I'm done with you. You want them to be innocent. I get that. You're simply too fucking stupid to understand very basic tenets of the law and, instead, want to massage the facts into some convoluted form of truth which fits your narrative.

Travis McMichael could easily face the death penalty.

That's the reality which you're too fucking stupid to accept.

I'll do nothing but mock you from here on out, because you've repeatedly proven that you're too fucking stupid to have an actual conversation with...


----------



## Pogo (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



And of course, the penalty for Trespassing While Black is not only loss of name capitalization, but death.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 20, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> If only Georgia Law agreed with your description. But it doesn’t. And there be the rub. Now the three heroes will have some time in Prison to consider their actions. Other could use it as a teachable moment and restrain some idiot from tearing off in hot pursuit. But it won’t.


in prison for self defense????????!!!!!!!!!
o, that's right--you are Mr Perfect


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Again you are using Legal Terms improperly for Georgia. Trespassing in Georgia is not so cut and dried as not being invited onto the property. You have to be informed by the owner or a designated representative. In other words. An employee. I know the laws are different where you are. That is America. Each state has their own laws. For example. It is no big deal in California to drive by a stranded motorist on the road.

In Alaska. It is a felony. It is attempted murder.

Arguibg that is bullshit in Alaska won’t help you. We are back to learn the laws.

Now the trespassing was covered in the first article I posted. Pages of this shit ago. The Lawyer explained it. But you did not like what he had to say and ignored it. That is absolutely your right. But your belief does not make it factual. The laws in Georgia remain the same.

So. Again you are tossing around specific terms with definite meanings. I am starting to feel like I am in the Princess Bride. You keep using those words. I do not think they mean what you think the do.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 20, 2020)

harmonica said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > If only Georgia Law agreed with your description. But it doesn’t. And there be the rub. Now the three heroes will have some time in Prison to consider their actions. Other could use it as a teachable moment and restrain some idiot from tearing off in hot pursuit. But it won’t.
> ...



I wondered when you would come along. Do you also deride people who get math problems correct?


----------



## harmonica (Dec 20, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


....it is MORE than reasonable to believe he had stolen something---you are being UN-reasonable/unrealistic/etc


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

harmonica said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



How is it "more than reasonable" to believe he'd stolen something when the owner of the property in question has stated that nothing was stolen?


----------



## harmonica (Dec 20, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


hahhahahahahhahahahahahaahhaha
wooooohoooooooooooo
do you not see the word *BELIEVE?*???????!!!!!!!!!!!
..so you have strangers going into your house/property/etc all the time??????!!!!!


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You're right 

I have no respect for filthy Street criminals and have the utmost respect for decent law-abiding citizens who risk their lives and Freedom to protect our life liberty and property from worthless slow down disgusting Street criminals like the berry

 go ahead and screenshot this post for the record

maud aberry is a CROOK

*was a crook


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Are you sure he said nothing was stolen?

 cuz it sure sounds like he was reporting a whole bunch of crime and showing the neighbors picture of the Criminal in hopes that they could help him catch the little bastard until he started receiving death threats

It is incredibly disgusting that you're holding up a scenario where a crime victim has been silenced via death threats

Let's review mr english's attitude before the death threats one more time




* punchline is actual theft is 100% irrelevant however the Reasonable Suspicion of theft is the criteria for which the courts will decide whether or not their action was justified

Good Samaritans acting in good faith are not required to be psychic


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Does this man sound like he is okay with AreBerry skulking around his property and do you really believe he installed all those security cameras and forgot about the no trespassing sign that makes simple trespass an automatic burglary charge in the state of Georgia


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I've no issue with him having a problem with someone trespassing on his property. How is it you're so stupid to believe I would?

Since you refuse to acknowledge the most basic of tenets in this case, further discussion is meaningless.

In order to legally do what they did, Travis and Gregory McMichael would've had to have witnessed the crime, or they would've had to have heard someone proclaim "That guy just committed a crime".

Neither of those things happened. Ergo, they acted illegally, and they will pay dearly, and rightly so, for believing they had any right to conduct themselves as they did...


----------



## harmonica (Dec 20, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


wrong---there is no law saying you can't confront someone who just TRESPASSED on your property


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 so if their neighbors were identifying the criminal suspect fleeing from the scene of the crime you don't think that qualifies as immediate knowledge?

If a woman is screaming and pointing at an individual who is running away from her I'm not allowed to stop him because I didn't witness the crime?

 * glad you're not my neighbor

 would you even have the courage to call 911 or would you just go hide under your bed like a spineless coward?


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You keep getting mad about what the law is. I honestly do not understand that. I mean I am honestly at a loss here.

The lawyers I keep posting are talking about the law. And how it is applied through precedence. Precedence are the cases that helped define what the law means. What it means in context.

Frankly at this point you sound like one of those nuts who believes the Earth is flat. The problem is that reality does not fit your YouTube vids. Undaunted you continue.

I am not a lawyer. I have spoken to some. I have hired a few. But I am not a lawyer. I am wise enough to listen to them though. Just as I am wise enough to consult with a Doctor concerning medical issues.

What I can tell you is what Lawyers told me. I can tell you about the course I took when I got my CCW. I took the course to understand my rights and the law. I did so to limit the odds that I would face my own legal jeopardy.

The Army trained me as a secondary duty to be a Combat Lifesaver. That does not make me a medic. It does not make me a Doctor. It doesn’t even mean I will be able to save your life if you are injured. It means I may be able to help keep you alive until real Medics arrive. It means I may keep you alive long enough for treatment from real medical personnel.

I have a CCW. It does not make me a cop. It means by the laws of Georgia I am legally allowed to carry a gun for self defense.

I can continue posting things I have done and how I am not something related. And here is where we diverge. I know my limits. And I know enough not to believe I know it all.

However you my friend decry the people who are experts. You denounce the lawyers who pretty much universally say that the McMichaels were wrong. You denounce the GBI who said that the McMichaels committed crimes. You denounce the Judge who interprets the law and applies it. You denounce the Lawyers who are representing the accused and demand we all adhere to your understanding of the law.

The problem is that courts work on law. And others wiser than I have made the decisions long ago. Do I think there are problems with the law? Obviously. I posted it above. I also know my wishes or opinions do not affect that law. And there are many laws I have a problem with. Unlike you I do not declare the law does not say what everyone in the field says it does.

I am not a lawyer. I tell you what they told me. I post links to them. You detest them. And you denounce their statements.

One of my hobbies is studying post accident reports on aircraft. I am not a pilot. But I listen and try to understand what the experts are saying. I learn. The same is true with space exploration. I like it. I am a fan. I am a supporter. But I do not pretend to be one of them.

You do pretend. You pretend to know more than lawyers. You don’t know Georgia Law and pretend to declare what it says. You may know a little about the law at home. Probably California since the story of Richard Ramirez was more local in the 80’s. But that does not make it the same everywhere.

You mentioned my neighbors. I spoke with several of them here in Rural Georgia. Everyone on the street agreed that the McMichaels were screwed. Not because the victim is black. But because you can’t do what they did in this state. So my neighbors would not expect me to act like an idiot. And I would not ask them to either. And we are rural as hell. Cops or Paramedics are 20 minutes away at a minimum. We have to take care of each other here. There isn’t anyone else

The laws that prohibit this were passed or updated in the 60’s. It was done to end the reign of the KKK. It was done to take away their I didn’t do nothing wrong excuses. Conservatives passed the laws. Conservative Judges ruled on them. And they have been on the books since.

I am telling you all this so you start to understand. Georgia is throwing those boys in Prison not because the victim was black. But because they became what Georgia does not want to see ever again. A Lynch Mob. That crap is in the distant past and nobody wants to see it return.

Now this is the same state. In fact a more conservative part of the state which had a woman shooting at intruders in her home killing one of them.


Nobody batted an eye. Nobody tried to charge her with a crime. Nobody said boo to her. Why? What was different. You tell me.

You couldn’t hand pick a jury in this state that would convict her. You couldn’t find a prosecutor to charge her. She was absolutely well within her rights. She was within the law. No charges. No arrest. No problems other than repairing or replacing the door and patching some holes in her walls.

This is Georgia. They break into your house and you kill them nobody is going to say boo to you. No lawsuits or other nonsense. But if you go out and try and hunt them down you are in big trouble. Get a lawyer fast. You are going to need it.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 20, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


most "hunters" dont talk to their prey before they take the shot

who commited the 1st act of violence???


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



By law in Georgia? Travis McMichaels.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Travis and Gregory McMichael...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 20, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> so if their neighbors were identifying the criminal suspect fleeing from the scene of the crime you don't think that qualifies as immediate knowledge?



As much as you wish otherwise, no, it doesn't...



> If a woman is screaming and pointing at an individual who is running away from her I'm not allowed to stop him because I didn't witness the crime?



No, you're not...



> would you even have the courage to call 911 or would you just go hide under your bed like a spineless coward?



Calling 911 would be appropriate...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


describe the 1st act of violence?

No matter how ridiculous, dramatic and emotional you may be there's no way you're going to convince anyone that yelling stop at a man is an act of violence even if you are standing your ground holding a firearm

Ahmaud is the one that attacked first

 he's the one that committed the First Act of violent aggression

The McMichaels were simply standing their ground and ordering him to stop running away


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > so if their neighbors were identifying the criminal suspect fleeing from the scene of the crime you don't think that qualifies as immediate knowledge?
> ...


You have a coward's interpretation of the law and would stand there sucking your thumb while rapists and robbers ran free

 I predict you are a privileged white suburbanite who has never been a fight in their lives

One thing is abundantly clear you've never served in any armed service Protection Service or even security service because an attitude so destitute of testicular fortitude is more apropos for s Starbucks barista


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I don’t have to convince you. But let me tell you who was convinced. The State Police. The Prosecutor. The Grand Jury. The Judge.

And the reason they were convinced is because standing in the road with a shotgun in an effort to stop someone illegally is literally Aggravated Assault according to the written Statute of Georgia.

You see. It is a chain of events. Because the McMichaels had no legal justification to place Arbury under Citizens Arrest that means their pursuit was attempted Illegal Imprisonment. That is a felony. Because they were armed during this effort they committed Aggravated Assault.

Again. I don’t have to worry about convincing some school crossing guard in California. The prosecution and the judge are already convinced. The concern for the McMichaels is that they will convince a Jury. And in Georgia that won’t be all that hard.

The violations of the law are so egregious the local Magistrate Judge denied bail to a former cop and his son. Not once. But twice. Once in May and again in November. The application in November would have had months of exculpatory evidence attached.

In case you do not understand what that means let me explain. It means the evidence against them is so strong that they are basically certain to be convicted. So they might as well flee the Country. Because if they stand trial they are going to prison.

Under Georgia Law they are looking at Twenty years to Life. For Daddy and Roddy that is a death penalty conviction. They won’t live twenty years with Prison Medical and Food.

I don’t have to convince you of a thing. Not a damned thing. Because I know in Georgia the Jury will be.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> No matter how ridiculous, dramatic and emotional you may be there's no way you're going to convince anyone that yelling stop at a man is an act of violence even if you are standing your ground holding a firearm



Well, they convinced a grand jury of it, so there's that.

In several jurisdictions, and it wouldn't surprise me if Georgia is one of them, simply pointing a gun at someone is considered assault with a deadly weapon? You don't even need to have bullets.

At this point, you're nothing but a broken record. You keep belching up the same fucking thing, time and time again. If someone has the nerve to disagree with you, you simply insist they're wrong, instead of doing what an intelligent person would do and take the time to consider that they may be right.

Travis McMichael is going to prison for the rest of his life, and all your whining isn't going to change that...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You have a coward's interpretation of the law and would stand there sucking your thumb while rapists and robbers ran free



Hardly.

But I'm smart enough to know enough about the law, use of deadly force, escalation of force, rules of evidence, etc, that the odds of me posting emotional rants as you do are slim...



> I predict you are a privileged white suburbanite who has never been a fight in their lives



And you would be wrong.

I don't fight anymore. I'm 58 years old. I've got this thing about people hitting me. I don't like it. I would much prefer to reason my way out of a fight. But I can fight, and fight well, if I have to...



> One thing is abundantly clear you've never served in any armed service Protection Service or even security service because an attitude so destitute of testicular fortitude is more apropos for s Starbucks barista



US Navy, 20 years, dipshit. I won't waste my time dictating my DD-214 to you, because we both know you'll employ the "dipshit Guerilla's rules of evidence", which states that if you don't believe it, it's not true.

And I have little interest in trying to convince you of anything, simply because you've long demonstrated that you're nothing but an insolent child who demands that things be your way, and nothing else...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 21, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > You have a coward's interpretation of the law and would stand there sucking your thumb while rapists and robbers ran free
> ...



My DD-214 says nine years US Army. MOS. 12B2P. Which translates to Combat Engineer. Sergeant. Paratrooper.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Since you know so much. Tell me why the Bill of Rights devotes most of the amendments to the Judicial System?

You see. I studied the Constitution after I swore to defend it. I wanted to know more about what I was staking my life to defend. The more I learned the more impressed I was with the genius of the Founders. Sadly. You have not studied. I suspect you never even read it.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


who commited the 1st violent crime?

who escalated the situation to VIOLENCE?

 I don't remember a citizen's arrest 

I remember a pair of Good Samaritans holding their ground while a violent criminal runs over 30 yards directly at them and then tries to violently disarm them


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Did you learn that it's completely legal to defend yourself from a violent attack in the state of Georgia?

Two men were standing their ground as a violent criminal charged over 30 yards directly at them and then attempted to use violence to disarm them

What would you have done if someone ran up grabbed your gun and started punching you in the face?

 would you give up your gun and then get down on your hands and knees?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



As we've already concluded, you're a fucking idiot who's incapable of rational thought.

If the McMichael boys wanted to stand their ground, they should've stayed in their fucking yard.

By chasing Arbery down (and there's no argument to that), they cannot, under the laws of the Great State of Georgia, claim self defense.

Personally, I'd like to see them bring back death by hanging for ol' Travis...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Again. Travis McMichaels.

I don’t understand. If you have all this experience in Public Safety how do you not understand the law?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 21, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> I don’t understand. If you have all this experience in Public Safety how do you not understand the law?



He has nothing. He has no experience and no knowledge, and he parades his ignorance out for all to see...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


How did they chase a guy down when they were standing in the middle of the street and he was running directly at them?

Why did a man run 30 yards directly at people who were chasing him down?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 What act of violence did Travis McMichael commit?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> How did they chase a guy down when they were standing in the middle of the street and he was running directly at them?



You're a fucking idiot.

Seriously, you're fucking brain dead...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > How did they chase a guy down when they were standing in the middle of the street and he was running directly at them?
> ...


they lied to you

*its not your fault


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



The only way you could possibly ask that question with anything approaching a straight face is if you honestly think the only evidence is the one video you saw. I know that isn’t true. You have been posting links to videos and the like. Only now you pretend none of that existed. Including your own posted information.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



If stupidity could fly your house would be a fuckin' airport...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Just answer the question... who committed the first act of violence?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


 are you giving up?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



There's absolutely nothing to be gained by continuing this.

You've been given legal opinions, case law, Georgia law, etal, and you've dismissed it all, and for no other reason than it counters what you _wish _was the truth. There's no reason to continue this.

I have my opinion, and you're not changing it. You have your opinion, and I'm not changing it.

I've got a nice crisp $100 bill on the table which says I will be proven right, and you will be proven wrong.

You're too chickenshit to take that bet, despite how "cut and dry" you believe this case is.

Fine.

We'll find out, in due course, which one of us is wrong...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



That question has been answered ad nauseum.

You just didn't care for the response you got...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Ok. Proof they were not just standing in the road. I am not sure of the source. Perhaps you can evaluate it for me.





__





						The painful truth about Ahmaud Arberry
					

It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way  the simple fact is arberry was a well-known local Petty Criminal who was caught casing out a house that had...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I have answered it. Travis McMichaels.

Travis committed the violent act of attempted illegal imprisonment. He also committed the violent act of aggravated assault. He committed two felonies which when he is convicted will assure the world he will never again be armed. At least not legally.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


LOL u said:
"violent act of attempted illegal imprisonment"


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



"Illegal imprisonment" is considered a violent act.

If you didn't have your head firmly embedded up your ass maybe you'd know that...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


why did Arberry attack the mcmichels??

he ran at 2 men 

he ran over 30 yards DIRECTLY at them and ATTACKED


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


LOL@ "imprisonment"


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Of course, they had to get in their truck, chase him down, stop the truck in front of him and then get out.

Your boys are going to prison, numbnuts. Dig it...
`


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Yeah. Hilarious isn’t it?









						2010 Georgia Code ::  TITLE 16 - CRIMES AND OFFENSES ::  CHAPTER 5 - CRIMES AGAINST THE PERSON ::  ARTICLE 3 - KIDNAPPING, FALSE IMPRISONMENT, AND RELATED OFFENSES ::  § 16-5-41 - False imprisonment
					






					law.justia.com


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 your hero rushed and attacked 2 professionals standing their ground


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


yeah totally

its Georgia bro

your boyfriend ATTACKED 2 men with guns


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



According to your own post the “heroic” McMichaels pursued him didn’t they?

He was followed by another truck working in conjunction with the McMichaels driven by Roddy. You now turn the corner and see the first truck and now one is out of the truck blocking your route. What are you supposed to think? The guy blocking your route is armed with a shotgun. What are his intentions?

We tell women who are being attacked to fight. We tell women to fight their rapists. We tell people if they are in an active shooter situation to hide and if discovered fight. Why?

You are going to die if you do nothing. At least fighting you have a slim chance, but a chance. Doing nothing means you die with a whimper.

Now. What could possibly be your goal here? What is your motivation? It is obviously not to set the record straight. All of your assertions have been disproven. What is left? You can’t be seriously considering the law, or the facts. So what is left?

Either you are a relative of the McMichaels or Roddy. Or you are someone outraged that whites are in jail for killing a black. You are not a cop. You can’t even be a rent a cop with this level of ignorance of the law. So I don’t know what Public Safety experience you have. Perhaps you are a volunteer with some sort of Emergency Management Agency. Or a school crossing guard.

Whatever it is. It is not based in a search for truth or fact.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


The McMichaels intercepted him long before the shooting and he decided to attack them after he lost them

If they wanted to murder him they would have done it before he started punching them

if they planned on "killing them a neegra" why call the police and get out of your truck?

jus roll up and blast him drive by stylie yo

if my man was being chased down how come he didn't just start hopping fences?

he ÀLREADY got confronted by them and nobody got shot

how come they didnt just blast him dive by style???


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

for arberry to belive the mcmichels were trying to kill him he would have had to forgot about their 1st encounter

They drove up next to him and began yelling at him yet nobody "gunned him down"

Why didn't they just gun him down the first time they found him instead of talking to him?

they could have just shot him then...why wait and call 911 if you have murder on your mind?


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Ok. I am holding you at gunpoint. How do you know I have called the police? You have no phone.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> for arberry to belive the mcmichels were trying to kill him he would have had to forgot about their 1st encounter
> 
> They drove up next to him and began yelling at him yet nobody "gunned him down"
> 
> ...



And if they really planned on taking him to the woods and lynching him how would it have gone down differently? The initial approach?

investigators, the prosecutor. And the Grand Jury heard the story and discounted what you pretend is obvious.

Let’s say your daughter is being chased by three unknown armed black men. She has no phone. No way to call for help. Would you tell her to submit quietly and go along with whatever they say?

I suspect I have just outlined your nightmare.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


NOPE, nobody pointed a gun at Arberry...sorry buddy

they pulled up and spoke to him 1st so play it out CORRECT 

...i drove up next to you and yelled stop

how come i didn't shoot you then?

why wait?

why call 911???


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > for arberry to belive the mcmichels were trying to kill him he would have had to forgot about their 1st encounter
> ...


why didnt they shoot him when they were in the car?

why stop and get out??

Just kill him drive by style


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



How did Arbury know theywere calling 911?


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



In the middle of a neighborhood? Really?

The truth you are refusing to admit is in your thread opening OP you described the scenario. Unfortunately for you, and then, every step of the way the McMichaels broke the law.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Why didn't they just shoot him right then?

Why would they wait for him to attack if they planned on murdering him?

 why bother to get out of the car and call 911?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

just look at the simple facts

 the dramatized news story suggests that a couple of racist Hillbillies saw an innocent unarmed black man jogging and gunned him down in the street

Why would they bother to stop their cars, call 911 and wait till he started punching them to shoot?

Why not just pull up next to him and blast him as he was unaware of your presence and intentions

They must have assumed he could be armed so why on Earth would they drive up next to him and start talking to him?

Why would they stop their truck and get out presenting themselves as a Target AFTER calling 911

They wouldn't.... they would just shoot him from the truck and keep on driving down the road and they sure as hell wouldn't have called 911 and kept the Line open during the entire incident and aftermath

What a ridiculous social justice fantasy world you have to be living in to buy this ridiculous story of a couple racist Hillbillies gunning down an innocent unarmed black jogger because he was caught in the wrong neighborhood....


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> just look at the simple facts
> 
> the dramatized news story suggests that a couple of racist Hillbillies saw an innocent unarmed black man jogging and gunned him down in the street
> 
> ...



So you reposted the OP that has been disproven.

Why does this bother you so much? Are you a relative?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 21, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > just look at the simple facts
> ...


Everything I've posted has been 100% accurate that's why you don't quote anything I say you just vaguely reference a theoretical emotion or try to ascribe a fallacious intention

So why did they stop the car?

why did they try to talk to him?

 why didn't they just gun him down and keep on driving?


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 21, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



If they were just there to talk why did they rush off to get guns? Why did they as you say go into pursuit? Why did they hem him in? Why did Travis get out of the truck with the shotgun? If he was just there to talk why did he need a shotgun? Why have a round in the chamber? 

Read what the lawyer says.









						The Ahmaud Arbery Killing and Georgia Law
					

Explaining the legal issues surrounding the incident of two white men shooting a black jogger they suspected of a crime




					arcdigital.media
				




You are wrong. And you won’t say why this case has so enraged you. I say enraged. Because you aren’t debating. Your demanding that the world change everything to align with your idea of what is right and legal. Now either you are seriously disturbed with delusions of grandeur and this notion that you should be a potentate. Or there is another reason why some school crossing guard from California is so wrapped around the axle about a pretty much open and shut case from Georgia. There are miscarriages of justice in California if that was your motivation. So what is it really?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 22, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I don't have a "hero" in this, you cock-sucking little bitch.

Take my bet or admit to being a fucking little bitch coward...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 22, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



According to your OP to detain Arbury. Which is why they are charged with False/Illegal Imprisonment. They were pursuing a man in contrivance of the law.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 22, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 if you had an ounce of tactical knowledge you would understand that pursuing a man who may be armed is a incredibly dangerous thing to do only a moron would do it unarmed ( that's why they grab their guns dummy)

Since time immemorial in English common law it's been legal for citizens to pursue and detain individuals suspected of crime  and if that individual violently attacks them it's perfectly reasonable for them to defend themselves this is precisely what happened to Trayvon Martin and we saw how the law looked at that scenario in a legitimate display the American legal system... these days we see the American law being perverted by Propaganda spewed all over social media Outlets whose primary motivation is to get ad clicks by inciting outrage. We're living in a world where people like you are so confused that you're literally supporting a filthy disgusting no-good low-down dirty Street criminal who got caught in the act of burglarizing a neighborhood

As someone with over 20 years of professional Public Safety experience I am often put in a scenario where I have to use judgement in order to proceed with arrest procedures and the fact that you people are so easily confused misled and  subsequently outraged makes my position more dangerous then it ever has been before... one day you may be in a situation where you could prevent a criminal from escaping Justice but your cowardly predilections to run and hide will kick in and you're hoping to change the law to facilitate legal protection for your spineless worldview

 when that little girl's parents asks you why you didn't stop the rapist who was attacking her you no longer have to look inside your own cowardly heart and know that you were too much of a sissy to intercede and will be able to crawl into your own vagina protected by the law which now makes it illegal for a citizen to detain another citizen and required to act like a spineless worthless piece of garbage which apparently you are naturally


----------



## Flash (Dec 22, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> 
> the simple fact is arberry was a well-known local Petty Criminal who was caught casing out a house that had suffered a string of recent burglaries and fled like a thief when he was confronted by the neighbor
> 
> ...




Hey, he was Black so the BLM terrorists and the patethic spineless White Guilt pukes want to make a martyr out of him.  They always take the wrong side.    They ain't too bright and they are filled with racial hatred.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 22, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 how come the people that ran down and subsequently beat the holy hell out of Richard Ramirez didn't get in trouble?

They didn't see him commit a crime and  only chased him because he fled

Don't forget the McMichaels never commissioned a citizen's arrest

They were standing in the middle of the street  standing their ground when a wanted criminal attacked them


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 22, 2020)

Flash said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> ...


couldn't be more accurate

black criminal martyrdom 101

To be honest in many ways I feel sorry for these spineless characters because they are actually victims of the media subculture who has a financial incentive to dramatize and racialize every incident that comes their way because fallacious  victimhood narratives create outrage and outrage is highly profitable in the world of Internet Ad sales


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 22, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


You want me to bet on the legitimacy of the American legal system???

not a chance,  I WOULD wager however that you would be the kind of character that would run and hide if you saw a black man crawling out of your daughter's bedroom window covered in blood

 likely the police would find you in the tool shed covered in fecal material sucking your thumb as the man who raped and murdered your family disappeared Into the Night Never to be seen again and likely to murder Rob and rape other innocent women in the neighborhood because you were too much of a pussy to man up grab a gun and pursue a person you didn't see commit the crime


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 22, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> if you had an ounce of tactical knowledge you would understand that pursuing a man who may be armed is a incredibly dangerous thing to do only a moron would do it unarmed ( that's why they grab their guns dummy)
> 
> Since time immemorial in English common law it's been legal for citizens to pursue and detain individuals suspected of crime  and if that individual violently attacks them it's perfectly reasonable for them to defend themselves this is precisely what happened to Trayvon Martin and we saw how the law looked at that scenario in a legitimate display the American legal system... these days we see the American law being perverted by Propaganda spewed all over social media Outlets whose primary motivation is to get ad clicks by inciting outrage. We're living in a world where people like you are so confused that you're literally supporting a filthy disgusting no-good low-down dirty Street criminal who got caught in the act of burglarizing a neighborhood
> 
> ...



Again with this vague experience claim. Yet you have no clue what the law is or how it is applied. If you are a cop you are the worst cop in the world. Full stop. More than likely you have every episode of NCIS on constant play in Mommy’s basement.

It is not legal to tear out after someone with no evidence they are committing a crime. In history these are called lynch mobs.









						The Ahmaud Arbery Killing and Georgia Law
					

Explaining the legal issues surrounding the incident of two white men shooting a black jogger they suspected of a crime




					arcdigital.media
				





*This was not a lawful citizen’s arrest**
Greg McMichael told police that he and his son believed Arbery was responsible for burglaries in their neighborhood, but Georgia does not make it easy for citizens to go around arresting each other. Citizens are entitled to use reasonable force to arrest people who have committed crimes in their presence or immediate knowledge (courts have held that these are synonymous). Here is the statute:




			A private person may arrest an offender if the offense is committed in his presence or within his immediate knowledge. If the offense is a felony and the offender is escaping or attempting to escape, a private person may arrest him upon reasonable and probable grounds of suspicion.
		
Click to expand...

The most important part of this statute is the unwritten bit — you are allowed to make arrests only with “reasonable force.” You can’t burn down an orphanage to catch one child snatching extra bowls of gruel. And the Georgia Supreme Court has held, as a matter of law, that you can’t chase someone down with a weapon because you think they have committed burglary. For example, it held that there was no evidence of a “citizen’s arrest” when a man with a baseball bat chased down someone who burglarized his home.*

Now this is the actual factual law as applied in Georgia. It is nothing new. There have been cases to set precedent. This is hardly the first time a hit head has torn off after a criminal, real or imagined. It is not the first time the Courts have considered these issues. It is not the first time the text of the law passed by the legislature has been examined.

It is not even the first time I have dealt with an individual determined to avoid learning at all costs. It merely proves yet again the truism written by Rex Stout more than eighty years ago. Nero Wolf when he is asked if there is anything he can’t do states. “Yes. I can’t pour sense into the mind of a fool. I’ve tried.”

You are no cop. You aren’t even a rent a cop. And Call of Duty does not give you tactical expertise in the real world.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 22, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Again with Richard Ramirez. Sigh. We covered that but apparently it slipped your memory. Some cop.





__





						The painful truth about Ahmaud Arberry
					

Wrong, they were standing their ground while a violent criminal attacked them because he got caught burglarizing  No one saw Arbury commit a crime that day.  If they truly wanted to stand their ground, they should've stayed in the their front yard. Arming themselves and then chasing Arbury down...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 22, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



And now we get to where I have been patiently waiting. You are outraged by this case because Whites were arrested and charged with killing a black. Thank you. You tried to hide it. But it always comes out if you are patient enough.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 22, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 how come you don't want to talk about the citizens arrest of Richard Ramirez?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 22, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Try to focus more on the facts and less on the salacious racial drama

How do you feel about the fact that Larry English was calling his neighbors and asking them to go over there and catch Ahamaud whenever his camera triggered his phone?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 22, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > if you had an ounce of tactical knowledge you would understand that pursuing a man who may be armed is a incredibly dangerous thing to do only a moron would do it unarmed ( that's why they grab their guns dummy)
> ...


 you continue to incessantly prattle about the parameters of citizen's arrest yet no citizen's arrest even occurred...?

 had the criminal simply stood his ground and reported for the police he probably could have got off on a misdemeanor or probationary violation if he played his race cards right

 but that's not what happened because he violently attacked them  before any detainment record

Your Best Shot is that his diminished mental capacity made him panic and think there was a white Lynch Mob coming to get him because he watched too many BLM cartoons and totally got caught casing out a house

I'll bet if Larry English got enough death threats he wouldn't have prosecuted


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 22, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Again, I don't give a flying fuck what you believe. You're nothing to me. You could not be more meaningless.

What you continue to fail to realize is that, and what has been pointed out to you repeatedly, is when you say I saw someone jumping from a window in my house, that gives me a reason to believe that he's trespassing. After all, had he been invited in he'd have used the door, you stupid, retarded fuck. 

Travis McMichael witnessed only someone running down the street. Hell, in my neighborhood, people run down the street all the time. Some are white and some are black. Should I just take up station at an open bedroom window with a Remington M24 and take them out? After all... THEY'RE RUNNING!!!

Your entire premise in this discussion is that Arbury was guilty of his crime because he's black, and the McMichael twins cannot be guilty because they're white. Period.

Well, they're going to be found guilty, they're going to go to prison, and they're going to prison because the American legal system will work exactly as good, decent people expect it to...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 22, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Um, because we're talking about Travis and Gregory McMichael?


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 22, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You mean besides what I already did? Sure. But first I need a couple things from you Scooter.

 Explain how Georgia law applied to a California incident. Explain how two states separated by 2500 miles are exactly the same. I’m waiting


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 22, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



He says he didn’t call them. By now your Heoric Vigilante’s attorneys have copies of phone records to show if he did call. And would have presented that at the bond hearing in November.

So again another assertion that is baseless.

It is the race issue that is outraging you. It is intolerable that Whites killing a Black are being punished. Now we know why you are creating law out of thin air. We know why you are so upset. I bet the idiot in Florida found Guilty for killing a Black guy over a handicapped spot had you stomping around Mama’s basement in an impotent rage for weeks.

And it further proves that you are not in Public Safety as anything more than a Crossing Guard. If you were by now someone would have explained how Blacks have the same rights as Whites by the Constitution.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 22, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Yeah. That is why the McMichaels pursued him. Cut him off with their truck. And were standing and blocking his path armed to the teeth.

What is actually hilarious is your OP claimed all of this. The pursuit. The arming up. Everything was just fine and dandy and completely legal. Now you are claiming that it never happened. I guess we should take solace in the fact you are no longer claiming it was perfectly legal, at least not in this particular reply. Two up you are, but not this one.

Consistent you are not.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 22, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Travis had met him in person and seen him on video doing illegal things thus he recognized him sprinting in a panic up the street as a known and wanted criminal

that's exactly how they caught Richard Ramirez you know... somebody recognized him, he panicked and ran and then they caught him

Nobody saw him commit a crime

 they just recognized him from a photo and he panicked when confronted


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 22, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


If their intention was to conduct a citizen's arrest it never was completed

nothing in my OP "didn't happen" lol

 you can only cut off cars with other cars not people LOL

 people can jump right over cars and keep on running


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 22, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


I'm not even mildly upset about this

 in fact I find it terribly entertaining to witness firsthand just how foolish people are and just how easily manipulated their scrawny little Minds can be 

no one pointed a gun at your criminal hero and no one assaulted him

 he's the one that first committed the act of violence

 case closed

* you just believe whatever you see on The View

 in my line of work we have to deal with stupid and insane people all the time

 I spend my time on these forums for Verbal Judo practice

 that's why I never use profanity or get aggressive with people because I have Masterfull control over my emotions

 it's another thing that helps me when I'm competing in martial arts

Usually when someone tries to change the subject away from the point of discussion it means they're losing

How come you seem so desperate to talk about me and not the case?


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 22, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You really need to learn the laws. Or read the lawyers explanation I posted. Visiting a construction site is not illegal in Georgia. In fact the same day Arbury was killed three others visited the same construction site.

Dude. Accept it. The law does not say what you think it should.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 22, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis had met him in person and seen him on video doing illegal things thus he recognized him sprinting in a panic up the street as a known and wanted criminal



He was wanted?

LIAR.

Unlike Ramirez, who was actually wanted, Arbury was not, as no warrant had been issued for his arrest.

There was, in fact, a warrant issued for the arrest of Richard Ramirez...



> that's exactly how they caught Richard Ramirez you know... somebody recognized him, he panicked and ran and then they caught him
> 
> Nobody saw him commit a crime
> 
> they just recognized him from a photo and he panicked when confronted



No one needed to see him commit a crime, for the simple fact that a warrant had been issued for his arrest. There was no warrant issued for the arrest of Arbury.

I know that's a distinction you lack the capacity to comprehend, but it's a HUGE difference between the two cases...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 22, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> I'm not even mildly upset about this



That's the funniest fucking thing you've posted yet.

You're repeatedly filling your diaper. The very thought that someone might actually be held accountable for his actions enrages you, simply because the guy is white...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 22, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> How did they chase a guy down when they were standing in the middle of the street and he was running directly at them?
> 
> Why did a man run 30 yards directly at people who were chasing him down?



You are so ignorant of the details of this case it’s absurd that you post anything at all.

Who do you think was recording the aggravated assault and murder?

How would an unarmed jogger being harrassed by two armed men in a pickup truck know that the guy in the car also harrassing and following him not armed as well. AA tried to avoid TM by running to the right of the truck when TM was standing on the left side of the truck, The video shows TM ran to the front of the truck, and then so far to the right side of the truck that TM and AA both disappeared - and the first shot was  fired - AA was wounded but not lethally by the first shot.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 22, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Why did a man run 30 yards directly at people who were chasing him down?



I answered that question last year:

65#1292  24674947




Norman said:


> "They were setting up an armed barricade."
> 
> It is amazing how you can watch the video and conclude thi



it’s not amazing to see how your white extremist gun fanaticism distorts your mind whereas you cannot see this as an armed barracade set up to hem the jogger in and stop him.





If they were going to let him pass the Gunman (yellow arrow) would have stayed put on left of the double yellow line. The jogger would be alive and the two assholes would not be arrested for aggravated assault    and murder.

Do you think the shotgunner walked or ran to the location designated by the yellow arrow? Did he not “rush” the attacker.
SavannahMann do you know if the police were given this video at the time of the arrest. And if not why did it’s owner withold it from police?

This video does not help the murderers because shotgunner had to move pretty fast toward his target to initiate contact.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 23, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Why did they grab guns before they engaged in an attempted citizen's arrest...???
If you take it upon yourself to chase down a potentially violent armed criminal it's a good idea that you arm yourself





 why do you hate guns?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 23, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Call the local insurance company and ask them if it's okay if people "visit their construction site" in the middle of the night?

how come Larry English kept calling the police on this guy who was "visiting his construction site" if it was no big deal?

He installed a bunch of video cameras and was calling his neighbors to go catch the person who kept visiting his construction site becomes things kept disappearing

Remember kids if you get caught visiting someone's construction site don't flee like a criminal and then attack like a criminal and then people won't think you're a criminal


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 23, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Travis had met him in person and seen him on video doing illegal things thus he recognized him sprinting in a panic up the street as a known and wanted criminal
> ...


 that's because they hadn't identified Arberry yet... Larry English wanted him so much that he called his contractor Diego to go over there and catch him in addition to circulating his photo all over Facebook and making multiple police reports

The McMichaels were also trying to identify this local Petty criminal because he was caught ducking in between houses and suspected as the thief of Travis's gun


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 23, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > How did they chase a guy down when they were standing in the middle of the street and he was running directly at them?
> ...


How come AA  ran directly at the truck as he was supposedly being harassed by men with guns??

 how can two cars block a man who's running down a street and could simply cut through yards and jump a few fences

The criminal was a young healthy man with a background in football and obviously had no issue entering onto other people's property


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 23, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > if you had an ounce of tactical knowledge you would understand that pursuing a man who may be armed is a incredibly dangerous thing to do only a moron would do it unarmed ( that's why they grab their guns dummy)
> ...


 shooting someone who was violently trying to disarm you is perfectly reasonable Force


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 23, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> how can two cars block a man who's running down a street and could simply cut through yards and jump a few fences



and be shot for trespassing by the homeowner or in the back by the armed white assholes in the truck.

Nope. Best option was to stay on a public road and hope to get by unharmed.

But TM shot AA as he tried to get by.  Then wounded AA tried to get the shotgun away from his attacker instead of risking being shot in the back.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 23, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Why did a man run 30 yards directly at people who were chasing him down?
> ...


Why run directly at a vehicle that was chasing you if you were being threatened by two men with guns?

 if they planned on killing him why didn't they take this clear shot... he was right in the middle of the street running directly at them and no one even aimed a gun at him plus Grandpa didn't even unholster his





In this photo AA completely ignores a wide-open Escape path to the right and decides to attack Travis who is standing his ground in the middle of the road ( notice the bend in his ankle as he makes a supprise attack by curting a hard 90 degree turn directly at Travis McMichael





In this photo we can clearly see Travis McMichael in the middle of the road being attacked buy AA who is now trying to gain control over a deadly weapon 



 as Travis is repeatedly punched in the face he has no other choice but to fire the weapon in order to defend himself from a man who is violently attacking him while trying to take away his shotgun


In this photo we see Travis McMichael backing up and dropping his aim because AA had finally released his grip on the shotgun 




 as two experienced Hunters I would figure they had weapons available to them far more deadly than a shotgun loaded with ammunition less deadly than is available at Walmart


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 23, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



My God you are an idiot. In every other reply you bounce back and forth. It was an attempted arrest. It wasn’t. They were pursuing a criminal. They were just standing in the street minding their own business. They knew he was a bad guy. He was not hemmed in. He was resisting a lawful arrest. They never tried to arrest him.

Honestly. I am thankful you are not the lawyer representing these men. If you were then they would get life in the electric chair.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 23, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



He didn’t call the neighbors and nothing was stolen.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 23, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> how come Larry English kept calling the police on this guy who was "visiting his construction site" if it was no big deal?



How come Larry English said nothing was stolen on the day Travis McMichael murdered Arbury?



> Remember kids if you get caught visiting someone's construction site don't flee like a criminal and then attack like a criminal and then people won't think you're a criminal



This is really for the benefit of everyone else, since you've proven to be too fucking stupid to comprehend it:

Travis McMichael had no clue where Arbury was coming from. For all McMichael knew, Arbury was running _from_ nowhere. He just as easily could've been running _to _somewhere.

But he never got there, because McMichael murdered him...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 23, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> as two experienced Hunters I would figure they had weapons available to them far more deadly than a shotgun loaded with ammunition less deadly than is available at Walmart



The level of stupidity you possess is simply stunning. I weep for your parents.

You have a complete lack of common sense. Your narrative, that Travis McMichael was simply standing in the middle of the road when Arbury came up to him, is folly. It's nonsense. McMichael chased him. As if that wasn't bad enough, he escalated the encounter when he exited his truck with a weapon. He's the instigator of everything that happened subsequently and, for that reason, he cannot legitimately claim self defense. That's the law.

Period.

Travis McMichael is a murderer, and he'll be lucky to spend the remainder of his pathetic little redneck life in prison...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 23, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Reasonable as used in this story is a legal term. Our elected legislators debate and determine the laws. They pass a law and it goes into force with the signature of a Governor in the case of Georgia.

But the debate is not over. Now Lawyers argue what is Reasonable before Judges and Juries. These decisions are reviewed by other judges in context with Constitutional law and other state laws. All of this should have been covered in your Civics classes in School.

Those decisions and reviews become Precedents. That means they become the legal standard by which future cases are decided.

The McMichaels are one of those cases facing a wall of precedence. Previous cases where what was Reasonable was debated and decided. Long ago, many years before the McMichaels were to become notorious, it was decided that if someone died during the commission of certain Felonies, ,among them violent Felonies, we could and would find the Felon guilty of Murder. It is called Felony Murder.

Let’s say you are going to rob a store. You feel the store cheated you. You are just going to get what is coming to you. What you are owed. The Clerk sees your gun and has a heart attack. You didn’t shoot him. But he died as a result of your actions. No premeditation. No plan to kill him. It was just an accident. You would have just committed several crimes. Armed Robbery. Aggravated Assault. And Felony Murder. 

So you are in this reply starting your foundation not in the illegal pursuit and detention efforts. But at the moment the struggle broke out. Once again ignoring the chain of events that led to the shooting. Just start there.

The problem is that the chain of events is vitally important to the shooting and the struggle.

I mentioned this before. But it would appear that I need to repeat myself again.

Even if Arbury had stopped. The McMichaels would be going to prison. False Imprisonment and Aggravated Assault. Both Felonies. Both punishable by years in prison.

But they did shoot Arbury. And here again you should have watched the video of the hearing when the lawyers were charting their defenses.

Travis’s Attorney. He was justified and a feared for his life.

Greg’s attorney. He set out to follow and detain Arbury. Travis shot him. It wasn’t my fault. It was Travis. 

Roddy’s Attorney. My client was trying to help out neighbors. He did not realize it was an illegal attempt at citizens arrest. He did not realize the McMichaels were so crazy to shoot an unarmed man. They are the criminals. Not Roddy.

Greg is throwing Travis under the bus. Roddy is throwing both under the bus.

Now. What makes this interesting? The fact that two of the defendants are so early in this thing already pointing fingers and blame. Only Travis is arguing it was self defense. But as he was committing other Felonies it is unreasonable to consider his actions self defense. So unreasonable that the legislature passed a law prohibiting it. And the courts have upheld that standard many times.

That is why I and others keep explaining that for Georgians, Citizens Arrest is a bet your life move. If you are wrong you go to prison. It is why people are advised not to do it. It is why the standards for it are so high. We don’t want a bunch of self appointed vigilantes running around screaming citizens arrest at every code violation they find.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 23, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > how can two cars block a man who's running down a street and could simply cut through yards and jump a few fences
> ...


 he wasn't shot for trespassing, he was shot for violently attacking two men with guns

 if they planned on shooting him why didn't they do it in their previous encounter... why would they take a shotgun loaded with a less lethal ammunition then is available at your local Walmart and wait until the criminal is attacking you to fire?

 people who plan on murdering individuals do it with a completely different type of firearm and a completely different range



SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Actually Larry English had a system on his phone that would alert him to trespasses thanks to the camera array he setup at the home because it was being repeatedly burglarized 

 that camera array caught several people entering the construction site and one of them kept coming back over and over

 besides catching a couple of children and a man who is clearly there as a contractor as he was carrying a bag of tools into the facility the camera continuously caught arberry poking around the site just like is expected of a thief casing out a home for burglary

 suspiciously we only see a couple minutes of this critical footage on the media presentations and because poor old cowardly Larry is so afraid of the death threats he's receiving he doesn't have the courage to reiterate all the report he made in the beginning of this unfortunate scenario


Cowardly Larry English has been receiving death threats ever since this unfortunate scenario unfolded

In fear for his life he is now recanting everything he said prior to the social media outrage that has precipitated the violent threats against his life

Luckily some of the reports he made detailing the string of burglaries he was suffering is documented from his 911 calls

Terroristic threatening is a very effective strategy to silence a victim, what a shame this cowardly man doesn't have the guts to stand up and admit the fact that he was being robbed by the same person who was shot that day in the unfortunate incident between the McMichaels and Ahmaud Arberry 




And now after the death threats this cowardly man is singing a completely different tune


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 23, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> that's because they hadn't identified Arberry yet



Wait, what??

Earlier (and often) you said that they recognized him.

Now they didn't identify him.

You're all over the map, and you're only succeeding in making yourself look stupid...



> The McMichaels were also trying to identify this local Petty criminal because he was caught ducking in between houses and suspected as the thief of Travis's gun



But you just said they hadn't identified him, so how could they have suspected that he was suspected of anything??


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 23, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> if they planned on shooting him why didn't they do it in their previous encounter... why would they take a shotgun loaded with a less lethal ammunition...



Thank you for proving that, along with everything you're fucking clueless about, you know nothing about firearms.

From the distance McMichael was standing, a blast from a 12 gauge shotgun is pretty much going to be fatal...



> people who plan on murdering individuals do it with a completely different type of firearm and a completely different range



You need to stop.

Seriously, arguing your indiotic, nippleheaded points is tiresome enough, but now you've seemingly engaged on a campaign of seeing how absolutely fucking ignorant you can make yourself appear. People get murdered with shotguns. People get murdered with .357 Magnums. Interestingly, both of those weapons were in Travis McMichael's truck that day...



KingGUERRILLA said:


> How did they chase a guy down when they were standing in the middle of the street and he was running directly at them?



Um, did you miss the part where, _after _Arbury ran _past _their house, they armed themselves and went after him?

The "went after him" part constitutes the "chase", dipshit.

You've pretty much demonstrated that, not only do you know very little about this case, you know nothing about guns, and you know nothing about the law. That wouldn't be a horrible thing in and of itself, except you're making the conscious decision to _remain _ignorant of those things because those things don't fit that narrative that you're presenting. In fact, they destroy your narrative.

You conveniently ignore the arguments against you points. You said Ramirez was the subject of a citizen's arrest, and that his arrest was pretty much the same as the citizen's arrest McMichael attempted. However, when it was pointed out that Ramirez was actually a wanted man, by virtue of a warrant for his arrest and Arbury was not, you run away like a cowardly bitch from defending your point. When you said Arbury was "wanted", that wasn't true. It was a lie.

Here are some undeniable truths which exist, regardless of your refusal to accept them:

1. Arbury was not wanted. There was no warrant issued for his arrest.

2. As far as Travis McMichael knew, there was no reason to suspect Arbury committed a crime that day.

3. The owner of the property in question has stated that nothing was stolen.
4. Thanks to "Roddy", there's video evidence of the McMichael boys chasing Arbury.

5. Thanks to "Roddy", there's video evidence of Travis McMichael exiting the pick-up and aiming a shotgun at Arbury.

6. Thanks to "Roddy", there is an eye witness who says McMichael used a racial slur towards Arbury, suggesting the motivation for the shooting was actually due to Arbury's race, and nothing else. Now, that may or may not be true, but you can bet your ignorant ass that the prosecution will present that at trial, and it's going to be damned difficult for McMichael to explain it away.

Your whole thing about how McMichael was just peacefully standing in the street, oh, and he had a shotgun with him, is utterly ridiculous. He got out of the truck and leveled his shotgun at Arbury. That was an absolute misuse of force. Or do you mean to tell me that two fat, white rednecks couldn't put a skinny black guy to the ground and hold him there?

As to the nonsense you keep spewing about a citizen's arrest, here's something for you to chew on: If you are making a citizen's arrest, you're required to inform the person what you are doing, and why. If Arbury was 30 yards away from McMichael when he got out of the truck, then fat-boy certainly had the chance to do that.

Yet he did not.

You must also tell them what offense you believe they've committed. McMichael had the opportunity to do that, too.

Yet he did not.

If you have to use force when arresting a person, you must only use _reasonable _force. Given that there were _two_ people chasing him, and Arbury was unarmed, only a complete fucking idiot (say, like you) would believe that _deadly_ force was the _minimum _level of force deemed to be reasonable to effect a citizen's arrest of Arbury.

Now, please, continue on with your mindless, ignorant rantings. All you're doing is further demonstrating not only how stupid and ignorant you are, but also how stupid and ignorant you wish to remain...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 23, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > that's because they hadn't identified Arberry yet
> ...


he doesn't understand the difference between IDENTIFYING AND RECOGNIZING

I can see why you're so confused


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 23, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


they were pursuing a suspect and lost him so they stood their ground in the street because they expected him to run back that way because roddy had cut him off

it was an attempted arrest that didnt come to fruition because he ATTACKED them instead of doing the civilized thing 

(just waiting for the police)

you understand now?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 23, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > if they planned on shooting him why didn't they do it in their previous encounter... why would they take a shotgun loaded with a less lethal ammunition...
> ...


what would you have done if someone grabbed your gun and started punching you in the face...hand it over?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 23, 2020)

remember arberry was wanted for questioning in a string of crimes in the area and the mcmichels recognized him from the social media site Larry English was sharing his photos on

citizens recognized him from his wanted photos...just like Richard Ramirez  

you people want to make it illegal to chase people...i bet Richard wishes he was living in YOUR world of interpretation dont you Richard???


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 23, 2020)

NotfooledbyW

why did Arberry run more than 30 yards at men threatening him with guns??


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 23, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW
> 
> why did Arberry run more than 30 yards at men threatening him with guns??



The murder victim was shot once before the victim attempted to take a killer’s shotgun away. That’s a fact backed up by the killer’s testimony.

You do know it’s a felony in Georgia to threaten a person with one gun or many guns, or with any type of lethal weapon for that matter.  So whatever direction AA was jogging prior to his death is immaterial to the charges of murder brought against the three men that threatened him.

The aggravated assault felony began the second that AA has reason to believe he was in danger.  You admit that your three white heroes committed a felony many seconds before that first shot was fired. Now you need to learn that in Georgia when someone is killed by another during a felony its automatically a murder charge.

Your heroes will have to get your fan mail in prison.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 23, 2020)

26182334 





KingGUERRILLA said:


> In this photo we can clearly see Travis McMichael in the middle of the road being attacked buy AA who is now trying to gain control over a deadly weapon
> View attachment 432567



This is the photo you posted to accommodate your lies about the shooting:




You lie that TM stood still here the full time and AA attacked him then fired the first shot.

The photos below show that TM was across the double yellow line and ud retreating because he already shot AA  when he was five feet to the right.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 23, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Oh, I'd probably shoot him.

And then I suspect I would be arrested and tried for murder, since I would have zero legal ground to stand on, which is exactly the case with Travis McMichael.

You need to pull your head out of your ass, son. The McMichael's escalated everything about this when they armed themselves and chased him. When they did that, they removed their ability to claim self defense.

Now, you can ask you "what if" questions until the cows come home, and it won't change the law, and it won't change the facts of this case...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 23, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> they were pursuing a suspect and lost him so they stood their ground in the street because they expected him to run back that way because roddy had cut him off



Why was Roddy there? If he "cut him off", then the prosecution's case for false imprisonment sounds like a good one. Roddy is probably going to be the key witness which gets the younger McMichael the spike...



> it was an attempted arrest that didnt come to fruition because he ATTACKED them instead of doing the civilized thing



There was no attempt at anything. McMichael jumped out of his truck, armed with a loaded shotgun, and leveled the shotgun at Arbury.

That's assault with a deadly weapon.

They knew of no crime committed by the person they were chasing.

And you're a fucking idiot...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



The attempt to arrest was a Felony. They had not seen him commit a crime. They had no legal justification to detain him or even attempt to detain him.

The only burglary reported in the months prior to the killing was Travis’s report of a gun taken out of his truck. He had no reason to suspect Arbury. Nobody saw him around the truck.

The Police did not have Arbury as a suspect for that burglary. The reason? Despite your belief that being black is probable cause it is not by the Constitution.

Now. Sit back. Stretch your attention span to the breaking point. And watch the trial when it is held. It will be televised.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> At one point Arberry decided he was going to attack the McMichaels and ran towards Travis grabbing his shotgun and punching him in the face numerous times committing a felony assault



KingGUERRILLA  you posted the top photo  stating that:

TM was “standing” there bothering nobody when AA decided to attack him absolutely unprovoked. So of course TM had to shoot AA in self defense.

You have a serious problem with your defense. It’s a video. TM was not standing still until he was attacked. He was retreating,   being driven to the left by AA, because TM had already shot AA and wounded him.

In the split second before your screen shot, KingG , (see bottom photo) You can see that both of TM’s  feet are across the double yellow line. He was not standing stiil. He was being shoved from right to left after shooting AA and wounding him.







TM’s feet are to the right of the double yellow line. The video confirms what TM told police.

Under questioning by Jason Sheffield, an attorney for Travis McMichael, Dial said Travis told police he raised his shotgun at Arbery from roughly 90 feet (27 meters) away and told him to stop and get on the ground.​
That's when Arbery ran around the passenger side of Travis' truck, and *the two men met in front of the truck.*​
Dial said Travis told police Arbery "squared up" like he was going to attack.​
"There's a statement that he might have had his hand on his shirt," Dial said. "Travis McMichael said his adrenaline was pumping and it all happened very quickly."​
He said Travis then fired the first shot into Arbery's chest.​
What appears to be an attack by AA is a struggle to gain control of the weapon that was used to shoot him.

No word from TM that he shot AA because he was being attacked.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


 so you would do the exact same thing that Travis did under those circumstances

 why do you want to take the constitutional protections for citizen's arrest away from the people?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > they were pursuing a suspect and lost him so they stood their ground in the street because they expected him to run back that way because roddy had cut him off
> ...


LOL

 how can you imprison somebody with a car?

 roddy is just trying to cut a deal with the social media outrage inspired state and is willing to say anything to get himself outside of their  blast radius just like cowardly Larry English

 you can't assault someone by standing in the middle of the street and simply yelling at them and clearly Travis had a good reason to fear Arberrys ATTACK so raising a weapon and somebody running directly at you is a reasonable response

how come travis got out of the truck and didn't just shoot arberry Drive by Style?

 what was Travis trying to accomplish by getting out of the truck?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Actually the police and the whole neighborhood we're looking for arberry because he was the one repeatedly caught on video illegally entering the English house

 Larry English even called his neighbor Diego in an attempt to catch arberry in the act

 the people that ran down and apprehended Richard Ramirez didn't witness him commit a crime.... you want to charge them all with felonies?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > At one point Arberry decided he was going to attack the McMichaels and ran towards Travis grabbing his shotgun and punching him in the face numerous times committing a felony assault
> ...


Travis was standing his ground on the yellow line when arberry ran over 30 yards DIRECTLY at them and attacked

travis then retreated throughout the entire assault as he was being punched in the face multiple times while a violent criminal was trying to gain control over his shotgun

 and look what he did the moment arberry  finally let go of his shotgun....he dropped his aim and  continued to retreat from the violent Criminal


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis was standing his ground on the yellow line when arberry ran over 30 yards DIRECTLY at them and attacked



(1) Are you you actually saying that in the video you see:   TM standing on the driver side of the truck to the left of the DYL (double yellow line) as AA approaches (jogging towards) TM. At this point AA is also to the left of the DYL and about 30 yards are between AA and TM?

(2)Are you you actually saying that in the video you DO NOT see: AA swerve to the right in order to avoid close contact with TM and the shotgun that was pointed at him? You do not see AA run toward the passenger side of the truck at any time in the videi?




(3) When you  say you see TM “standing his ground on the DYL when AA ran over 30 yards DIRECTLY at him and attacked” does “directly” mean AA continued in a straight line and never veered to the right to try to avoid contact.?

(4) Are you saying AA is not ever seen on the passenger side of the truck?




(5) Do you see TM still standing on the left side of the DYL as AA runs around on the passenger side of the truck?

And here is what TM said happened:




NotfooledbyW said:


> Under questioning by Jason Sheffield, an attorney for Travis McMichael, Dial said Travis told police he raised his shotgun at Arbery from roughly 90 feet (27 meters) away and told him to stop and get on the ground.
> That's when Arbery ran around the passenger side of Travis' truck, and *the two men met in front of the truck.*
> Dial said Travis told police Arbery "squared up" like he was going to attack.
> "There's a statement that he might have had his hand on his shirt," Dial said. "Travis McMichael said his adrenaline was pumping and it all happened very quickly."
> He said Travis then fired the first shot into Arbery's chest.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

@16m30sec 

cop: did it look like he was defending himself
roddy: yes

Then is the video Roddy describes the  criminal trying to enter his vehicle in a clear attempt to carjack him


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Travis was standing his ground on the yellow line when arberry ran over 30 yards DIRECTLY at them and attacked
> ...


You have a good point ...he ran about 30 m directly at the two men he was supposedly terrified of and then broke to the right to run around the passenger side of the vehicle in a clear attempt to Ambush the man holding the shotgun who had now stepped to the front of the vehicle ( Travis McMichael moved about 3 feet and Ahmad moved about 50 yards so it's pretty obvious who was standing their ground)

The point is if you're terrified of two men chasing you with guns why would you run directly at them and choose to attack one when the other one is guaranteed to shoot you dead in the process and if the McMichaels were a couple of racist Hillbillies bent on murdering someone why didn't they just shoot him from the safety of their vehicle during the past 15 minutes of the chase?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> ( Travis McMichael moved about 3 feet and Ahmad moved about 50 yards so it's pretty obvious who was standing their ground)



You just added 20 yards to a “direct attack” that now includes AA running away from TM by putting the truck between himself and the  man with a shotgun who was committing a felony during this entire encounter



KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis was standing his ground on the yellow line when arberry ran over 30 yards DIRECTLY at them and attacked



Now it’s a fifty yard direct attack and TM has moved to block AA’s attempt to get past both TM and his father.

I want you to start thinking about TM telling police that he shot AA when he “squared up” as if AA was going to attack him. TM told nothing about “being attacked” first
and then shooting AA during a struggle for the gun.

Now that you admit that TM did not stand his ground because you admit he moved far enough to get closer to AA escape path.

You need to square up your interpretation of the video with TM’s confession that he shot AA before being attacked.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

@11m55sec
roddy: "he never really raised his gun to him"


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> how can you imprison somebody with a car?



Further evidence you know nothing about the law.

I'm not going to spoon feed you, Dumbfuck. You've already proven that you don't want information. You just want people to agree with you...



> roddy is just trying to cut a deal with the social media outrage inspired state and is willing to say anything to get himself outside of their  blast radius just like cowardly Larry English



Of course. This is all one big conspiracy to frame two white boys who'd probably be fishing right now if they didn't decide to play lawman...



> you can't assault someone by standing in the middle of the street and simply yelling at them and clearly Travis had a good reason to fear Arberrys ATTACK so raising a weapon and somebody running directly at you is a reasonable response



As soon as McMichael leveled his shotgun at Arbury it became assault with a deadly weapon. This has been explained to you ad nauseum...



> how come travis got out of the truck and didn't just shoot arberry Drive by Style?



I don't know why he didn't just shoot as he drove by, and I don't really care. It's not at all pertinent to this case. He got out of the truck to initiate a violent encounter with Arbury. Smart people know that because, well, Travis was holding a shotgun...



> what was Travis trying to accomplish by getting out of the truck?



He wanted to kill Arbury.

Mission accomplished...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I don't.

And, yes, I would do exactly what McMichael did.

You're ignoring the part where I said I would expect to be arrested and charged, though...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> the people that ran down and apprehended Richard Ramirez didn't witness him commit a crime.... you want to charge them all with felonies?



You're officially a fucking retard.

Richard Ramirez was a wanted man. He had been identified. A warrant had been issued for his arrest. There was a bounty of $36,777 for him.

None of these things were the case with Arbury.He had not been identified. There was no warrant for his arrest. There was no bounty for him.

These things apparently matter to everyone except you, the master level retard of USMB...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > ( Travis McMichael moved about 3 feet and Ahmad moved about 50 yards so it's pretty obvious who was standing their ground)
> ...


how many yards did AA run directly at the mcmichels??

your allowed to walk a few feet and still stand your ground dummy, you dont have to be a statue LOL

most likely travis walked 3 feet toward the front of his truck so Arberry couldent take a tactical position and fire from the cover of the passenger side of the engine block, its a military tactic called "cutting the pie"


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > the people that ran down and apprehended Richard Ramirez didn't witness him commit a crime.... you want to charge them all with felonies?
> ...


They they were trying to identify Ahmaud because they hadent caught him yet, it doesn't mean that he wasn't wanted... the fact that Larry English installed the security system, called the police multiple times and called his neighbors in several repeated attempts to catch the criminal who was repeatedly burglarizing his home under construction means that he was definitely a wanted man

Both Ahmaud and Ramirez were identified from photographic evidence and then chased down even though no one had witnessed them commit a crime 

they simply fit the description and ran when they were confronted

Either you people don't understand the law or you don't like the law and are trying to change it by blaming the last person that used it to detain a Criminal

* here we are in 2020 and American privileged whites are protecting criminals over Good Samaritans


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

@31m20sec

Roddy: It was like the black guy was tired of running and fixing to confront them


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Why do you keep bribing up Ramirez? There are literally no similarities. The police were not looking for Arbury. The 911 caller couldn’t describe or tell the Dispatcher what Arbury had done. They just kept saying he is jogging down the road.

Ramirez was raping and Murdering. Hey. Similarities after all. Or a Similarity. Travis waa murdering too. Even in your worst description Arbury was a petty thief. 

The police put a wanted poster out on Ramirez.

And finally. Ramirez was in California. Arbury was in Georgia. I have asked you to explain the difference. I finally figured it out. You parents probably claimed to be one of those involved in capturing Ramirez.

But much like your claim to be experienced in Public Safety. That claim is probably false too.

The McMichaels were the Felons. From start to finish they committed crimes. Even in California they would have been arrested for Murder.

They have had two bail hearings. And both times been refused. Extreme flight risk and extreme hazard to the community.

The second hearing was five months after the first. Five months for three legal teams to examine the evidence. Five months for them to challenge the Prosecution’s narrative. Five months to find witnesses and exculpatory information.

That means there is going to be a trial. And in Georgia with the attitude of the Jurors of Guilty Damn them towards any defendant. A conviction is basically certain.

And despite your insane beliefs. A change of venue does not help them. The nearest city is Savannah. The McMichaels would not want that. Savannah is 50% Minority. I suppose it would give you the claim that it was totally racist to convict them. Atlanta would be no better.

So being tried in their own County is about the best bet. That raises the odds of an acquittal to perhaps twenty percent.

The Prosecutor is convinced. The locals on the Grand Jury were convinced. The Judge was convinced. Another Local by the way. And the GBI was convinced. If you believe the County Commission, the cops who responded and interviewed the McMichaels wanted to arrest them.

But they are all wrong. And only you and the White Wing are right.

Here is a question of far more relevance for you. Michael Drejka was attacked and knocked down. He shot his attacker and is serving twenty years in prison. Wasn’t that self defense?

It brings me back to the point you have studiously ignored. You have to learn the laws.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Both Ahmaud and Ramirez were identified from photographic evidence and then chased down even though no one had witnessed them commit a crime



And one had a warrant issued for his arrest and one didn't. One had a bounty on his head and the other didn't...



> Either you people don't understand the law or you don't like the law and are trying to change it by blaming the last person that used it to detain a Criminal



How retarded it is that you claim people don't understand the law when you've proven, time and time again, that you know nothing...



> * here we are in 2020 and American privileged whites are protecting criminals over Good Samaritans



I'm not protecting anyone, retard.

Again, you're a fucking retard.

There was no warrant for his arrest. _He was not wanted_. Spin it any way your retarded little brain thinks you need to, but you're wrong. I'm right.

Fuckstick...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 24, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> It brings me back to the point you have studiously ignored. You have to learn the laws.



He can't learn. He's retarded.

I have to say, I've never encountered anyone who, armed with such a profound level of ignorance, continues to argue such ridiculous points.

At this point, all we can do is laugh at him and pity him...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> how many yards did AA run directly at the mcmichels??



How many yards did AA run away from both of his attackers in pickup trucks used as weapons from the first moment of the assault to the very end when TM was fed up chasing AA, so he cut AA off and shot AA when he squared up and looked like he was ready to attack.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > how many yards did AA run directly at the mcmichels??
> ...


why didnt they just run him down or shoot him from the truck then??

why take a shotgun and not one of your more deadly guns???


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



That's it! You tell 'em retard!


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Both Ahmaud and Ramirez were identified from photographic evidence and then chased down even though no one had witnessed them commit a crime
> ...





Canon Shooter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > It brings me back to the point you have studiously ignored. You have to learn the laws.
> ...


a compelling argument to be certain...not sure how i can compete with such logic

just glad your not my neibour... you invite crime by being a coward who lets crooks rob us and cower under your bed


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


wow...your 58?

things are starting to become more clear


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Yeah, what's clear is you're a fucking retard.

You've been given facts. You ignore them.

You make your "points" and, when someone explains why your "points" are wrong, you dismiss the explanation. You keep asking the same retarded questions over and over. You keep making the same retarded arguments over and over.

You refuse to educate yourself. Being ignorant on a topic is fine. Choosing to remain ignorant, while continuing to try to debate the subject, makes you stupid.

It actually frightens me that _anyone _can be as fucking stupid as you are...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> a compelling argument to be certain...not sure how i can compete with such logic



You can't. 

You're a retard.

Besides, I was addressing someone else....



> just glad your not my neibour... you invite crime by being a coward who lets crooks rob us and cower under your bed



Where did I ever say I would allow crooks to rob us? I never have. I've actually defended myself with my sidearm twice. In both instances I knew I was in the right. I didn't chase anyone. I didn't say "Hey, he he's running so we should kill him." In the one instance where I actually fired my weapon, I was taken into custody. That didn't surprise me. Because I know the law, and because (unlike you) I'm educated in the use of deadly force and the concepts of escalation of force, I knew I would not be charged.

You probably jerk off to the video of Greg McMichael rolling down the street in the back of a pick-up with his .357 yelliny "CATCH THAT NIGGRA!"

I hope you own a gun and, some day, I hope you do exactly what Travis McMichael did. That way you'll end up being some big black buck's prison bitch, if you're lucky enough to avoid the spike.

Well, watch what happens to your heroes, the McMichael boys. They're _fucked_...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> why didnt they just run him down or shoot him from the truck then??



They were committing a felony even if they didn’t shoot AA. So why they see a black man jogging in shorts and a T-Shirt on a public road and decide to grab their guns and chase him down to detain him is whacko.

And you want us to figure out what went on inside a racist’s dysfunctional brain.

You are likely more qualified to address that.

However my guess would be that they really wanted to catch AA and hold him for police but TM was insulted when he ordered AA to halt and get on the ground but AA didn’t obey the white boy’s command. And when AA appeared to run around the other side of the truck and almost past it, he shot him.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > why didnt they just run him down or shoot him from the truck then??
> ...


they RECOGNIZED him...

they didnt just single out a black jogger as a target for racial hatred 

they RECOGNIZED him running up the street just like the old lady RECOGNIZED Richard Ramirez in the store

in BOTH incidents a citizen RECOGNIZED a wanted criminal and IDENTIFIED them as such and the criminals FLED giving citizens reasonable suspicion that they were in fact the wanted party

since time immemorial if an outsider who looks like the criminal whos been victimizing a neibourhood comes into a community thats been victimized by crime and flees when confronted they will be chased and if they become violent they will receive violence akin to what they forced upon the citizens who were simply protecting their neibourhood

grab a mans gun from his hands and you become a DEADLY threat

if they were "committing a felony" before they shot him why didnt the police arrest them before the social idiot outrage???

They had the video and 95% of the story and concluded it was a good shooting till "the view" said it was murder from a 10 sec edited video taken out of context


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > a compelling argument to be certain...not sure how i can compete with such logic
> ...


58 years old??

hmmm, very concerning 

you would just let the criminal run free to rob and pillage your neibourhood 

*what a coward


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

Notice that every officer that responded to this scene understood that this was a perfectly reasonable shooting and in no way shape form or fashion treated these men otherwise... it wasn't because they were protecting their whiteness inherently corrupt or acting on orders from the Grand Dragon it's because they understood the law and understood what they were looking at


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Notice that every officer that responded to this scene understood that this was a perfectly reasonable shooting and in no way shape form or fashion treated these men otherwise... it wasn't because they were protecting their whiteness inherently corrupt or acting on orders from the Grand Dragon it's because they understood the law and understood what they were looking at



Yeah. That’s why the police say the DA’s office prevented the arrests.









						Glynn County commissioners say DA blocked arrests after fatal shooting
					

Two Glynn County commissioners say District Attorney Jackie Johnson’s office refused to allow the Glynn County Police Department to make arrests immediately after the Feb. 23 shooting death of Ahmaud Arbery.




					www.ajc.com
				




Thus proving again you are not in public safety as more than a school crossing guard. The old you are in big trouble technique to police interrogations is long over. Today they are sympathetic and understanding to get the interviewees talking. It works much better than attempted intimidation and hostility.

Of course. You would know that if you were ever in law enforcement. Unless you were literally the worst cop in the entire world.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> they RECOGNIZED him running up the street just like the old lady RECOGNIZED Richard Ramirez in the store



LIAR.

Ramirez was recognized because his picture was released by police>

That didn't happen to Arbury.



> in BOTH incidents a citizen RECOGNIZED a wanted criminal and IDENTIFIED them as such and the criminals FLED giving citizens reasonable suspicion that they were in fact the wanted party



It doesn't matter how man times you say it, retard, Arbury was not a wanted man.

Retard...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I'm armed to the teeth, retard.

I run from nothing...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> if they were "committing a felony" before they shot him why didnt the police arrest them before the social idiot outrage???



They were committing a felony when TM told police he pointed his shotgun at AA and told him to get on the ground.

They were committing a felony when Roddy told police he hit AA with his truck pretty hard when he tried to cut him off.

You tell me why just that was not enough to make an immediate arrest in the good ole boy network.

They never called the Georgia Bureau of Investigation for support. When GBI got involved it took only two days to make the arrests.

Are you saying the GBI knows less about the law than the locaL PD that have conflicts of interest with the killers.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Notice that every officer that responded to this scene understood that this was a perfectly reasonable shooting



No, in fact, they didn't.

The problem is that the only statements they got were from the trio responsible for Arbury's murder. 

Arbury, you see, was unable to give a statement.

Furthermore, the on-scene police weren't privvy to the video, and they knew the elder McMichael and opted to give the disgraced former law enforcement official the benefit of the doubt.

Once the video got out, it was clear that he did not deserve such deference.

You fuckin' retarded fuck...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Notice that every officer that responded to this scene understood that this was a perfectly reasonable shooting
> ...


NOPE, 

they had the VIDEO day one

* you need another bite at the Apple


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > if they were "committing a felony" before they shot him why didnt the police arrest them before the social idiot outrage???
> ...


GBI =  political prostitute

nobody pointed a gun 

no shots fired till the attack

*sorry about that


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > they RECOGNIZED him running up the street just like the old lady RECOGNIZED Richard Ramirez in the store
> ...


true...

Police circulated Ramirezs pic 

citizens circulated arberries


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 24, 2020)

imadine living in a world where you could come home and find a strange man digging thru your 12 yr old daughters underware drawer and upon confronting him he could run in a panic out your back door and off into the road where it would be illegal to persue an individual you did not witness commit a crime you could prove in court 

Because this individual gained access to your home thru an open back door and didn't commit a crime you can prove in court you would be forbade from persueing him and if you did and he ATTACKED you it would be ILLEGAL for you to defend yourself 

This is the world an ultra-liberal freak Fringe wants to pursue in protecting the behavior of a well-known local Thief named Ahmaud  Arberry 

Many of them hate guns and hate the idea of the citizenry having the same arrest powers that the Government utilises and or have simply bought into the story of "black victimhood" to such a degree that any situation involving a black victim is automatically excuseable or abideable under the ethos of eternal racism 

This is simply a story about a couple of redneck do gooders trying to protect their neighborhood from a well-known local Thief who got violent when they tried to detain him


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> imadine living in a world where you could come home and find a strange man digging thru your 12 yr old daughters underware drawer and upon confronting him he could run in a panic out your back door and off into the road where it would be illegal to persue an individual you did not witness commit a crime you could prove in court
> 
> Because this individual gained access to your home thru an open back door and didn't commit a crime you can prove in court you would be forbade from persueing him and if you did and he ATTACKED you it would be ILLEGAL for you to defend yourself
> 
> ...



You are an idiot. Plain and simple. You keep coming up with insane scenarios that have absolutely nothing to do with what we are discussing. First. Arbury was not in the McMichaels house. He just wasn’t. No evidence that he ever had been.

A more accurate scenario. Someone sees your son walking down the street. They think he may have just come from another neighbors house and chase him down. They beat him senseless. There was no crime. And the vigilantes were certain they were right. Damn the evidence. Your son will spend the rest of his life as a vegetable from the brain damage.

Now according to you. Your son had it coming. Just because he didn’t commit a crime is no reason that he should avoid the penalties.

But in your disturbed mind a black guy is always guilty.

And your insane scenario. It happened. Not to Richard Ramirez which is probably why you didn’t hear about it.





__





						No Charges for Texas Father Who Beat to Death Daughter's Molester
					

A Texas rancher who beat his daughter's accused molester to death moments after he discovered the man raping the 5-year-old girl, will not be charged with his homicide, officials said, as they released chilling 911 tapes of the father calling for help as the other man died.




					abcnews.go.com
				




What is the difference between the McMichaels and all the examples you come up with? You tend to start them “in your home”. It wasn’t the McMichaels home. If it had been nobody would have charged them with disturbing the peace in Georgia. But it wasn’t their home. They committed crimes and now they are going to prison.

What is even funnier is how you accuse everyone of cowardice for not acting like you say you do. But the truth is you don’t either. Otherwise you would be in prison already.

You are an ignorant ass.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You're a fucking retard.

Ramirez was wanted. Arbury was not.

So, yeah, suck on that...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 24, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> imadine living in a world where you could come home and find a strange man digging thru your 12 yr old daughters underware drawer and upon confronting him he could run in a panic out your back door and off into the road where it would be illegal to persue an individual you did not witness commit a crime you could prove in court
> 
> Because this individual gained access to your home thru an open back door and didn't commit a crime you can prove in court you would be forbade from persueing him and if you did and he ATTACKED you it would be ILLEGAL for you to defend yourself
> 
> ...



You're a fucking retard...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 24, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Your son will spend the rest of his life as a vegetable...



Well, then at least he'd have the same intellectual capacity as his dad...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> This is simply a story about a couple of redneck do gooders trying to protect their neighborhood from a well-known local Thief who got violent when they tried to detain him



why not just put your KKK hood on - take a selfie and post it? Your are spewing defamation of a murdered man and making up stories about the way he was killed only because he is black and his killers are white.

AA was not a well-known local thief or a unknown thief or any kind of thief. And you  have no way to know if he initiated the
combat for no reason when they tried to detain him or if he was shot first and did what he had to do to try to survive.

There are huge problems with the version of the killing you made up. Here is one. You have AA running straight at TM (true) as TM was standing on the driver side (true) then AA swerves to avoid TM and pass the entire truck on the passenger side.(true). You have TM standing his ground and not moving much on the driver side (false) you have AA getting past the front end of the truck (true) with a clear path ahead (True i if TM did not move to the front of the truck).(false if TM moved to a position to impede) 

AA does get past TM GM and the truck and in your version AA has a clear path ahead but instead of taking the open path he turns abruptly a 90 to run ten feet or so at a man with a shotgun to try and take it away by punching him in the head.

That’s nuts. If you were not a racist you could see what an absurd guess of what happened your version is.

None of us can see exactly what happened when both men came together in front of the truck. But the first shot was fired when they were in front of the truck.

we have clues from TM’s testimony to police. He said he may have grabbed AA’s shirt.

Think about it. Why did TM get so close to AA with a loaded shotgun in his other hand.

Sounds to me according to TM that AA was trying to escape when he reached the front of the truck - not attack. Then he was shot.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > imadine living in a world where you could come home and find a strange man digging thru your 12 yr old daughters underware drawer and upon confronting him he could run in a panic out your back door and off into the road where it would be illegal to persue an individual you did not witness commit a crime you could prove in court
> ...


how come George Zimmerman walked then?

unlike Ahmaud travon was a decent kid who was just a punk but at least he wasent robbing houses 

if its illegal to shoot someone attacking you why didn't Zimmerman go to jail?

he got arrested just like the mcmichels


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


rameriz had been identified through fingerprints

Arberry had not been a legally identified yet because they didn't have any evidence except the eyewitness testimony and the camera footage associated with missing things at Larry english's house

If it was "no big deal and totally fine" to go poking around a man's construction site at night how come the cops kept showing up when they called them then and taking reports of burglary just like the initial DA said

Do you really think if after taking that report the police encountered arberry ducking through the shadows in the neighborhood they wouldn't have immediately arrested him

Yes, everybody was looking for him... the McMichaels the neighborhood Larry English and the police were all looking for the man that kept stealing things from the neighborhood and looked identical to the mentally retarded well-known Petty criminal who got shot that fateful day


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > This is simply a story about a couple of redneck do gooders trying to protect their neighborhood from a well-known local Thief who got violent when they tried to detain him
> ...


AA was a young fit tall and lean man with a background in football.... he could have easily cut through yards and jump fences or simply ran straight ahead ignoring the mcmichels 1/2 ass roadblock

He had absolutely no reason to believe the McMichaels were going to shoot him in this encounter since they hadn't shot him in the  multiple times they came into close contact throughout the 10-minute Chase

The only reason that Travis shot him is because he charged Travis at the front of the truck when he pulled the abrupt 90-degree move around the passenger side in a clear attempt to snatch control over the shotgun ( grabbing a man's gun has been grounds for shooting him since time immemorial)

Had Travis McMichael been aiming the shotgun at him he would have been shot well before he was able to make contact

Even though Travis had the shotgun in a ready position he was not taking aim at the fleeing Criminal

even though arbwrry was a mentally retarded criminal from a criminal family he wasn't stupid enough to charge a man who had a gun aimed directly at him and the only reason he tried to grab that gun and knock Travis out is because he thought he had an opportunity since the gun was held low and not aimed at him

it's perfectly legal to walk towards somebody while holding a gun in the state of Georgia and if arberry had pulled a ninja move and secured the shotgun killing both of them I would support that action because he could display a reasonable fear thanks to his diminished mental capacity and exposure to BLM propaganda

the fact that travis never aimed the gun at him, backed up the entire time durring the attack and IMMEADETLY dropped his aim continued to backup and ceased firing proves he was not acting in malice but simply defending himself


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> . he could have easily cut through yards



AA had no obligation to escape from three white men committing a felony trying to detain him other than the method and route that he chose. When I watch the video I see AA deciding to try to continue jogging with his safest place being in broad daylight on a public road and ignoring his attackers.

He continued with that strategy of flight up to the end when he was jogging past the front of the truck hoping for an open road ahead but he was shot and superficially wounded on his right wrist.

Arbery suffered a "deep, gaping, shotgun graze" to his right wrist, as well as wounds to his upper left chest and lower middle chest, according to the report written April 1. Thirteen shotgun pellets exited Arbery's back, and 11 more were recovered from his wounds, the report says.​
The shotgun blasts also damaged his right lung and fractured his upper left arm and scapula, according to the report.​





​







						As autopsy report shows Ahmaud Arbery was shot twice in the chest, GBI investigates recused DAs
					

Ahmaud Arbery's autopsy, performed by Georgia Bureau of Investigation medical examiner Edmund Donoghue, confirms what many assumed after video showed the black man's fatal shooting following a pursuit by at least two armed men.




					www.google.com
				



Being shot on the wrist AA chose to fight and unfortunately did not win.

So his killers are charged with killing him. AA is dead. He can’t be with his Mama for Christmas. The shitheads that attacked him put him to death without a fair trial. They get a chance to go free and spend Christmas again with family and friends by proving their innocence in a fair trial.

I’d like to see you convert yourself into a decent human being by ceasing to demean and judge the deceased victim in this upcoming trial as the guilty and wrongful party.

Can you do that this Christmas Day. Can you renounce your prejudices and racism? Can you give humanity the gift of choosing to decent?


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Because Zimmerman unlike the McMichaels was not committing a crime in Florida when the altercation happened. He’s a pussy and a punk. But again. Laws in different states are different.

A fact that repeatedly escapes you.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 but he was chasing a man he had not seen commit a crime while holding a gun in a less redneck state?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > . he could have easily cut through yards
> ...


this has nothing to do with race...quit trying to dramatize a simple shooting

what type of load do you figure Travis McMichael was using in his shotgun?



Why would Travis McMichael shoot him when he ran around the side of the truck rather than shoot him earlier when they were driving right alongside him or well before he approached the truck?

why wait untill he grabbed the muzzle of the shotgun?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Different state, different laws.

You need to stop. You're just making yourself look foolish. We know where you stand, and you know where we stand. The interesting thing, though, is we all know Travis McMichael is probably going to die in prison...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> was not a well-known local thief or a unknown thief or any kind of thief.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> rameriz had been identified through fingerprints



Um, okay. 

Arbury was not.

Once Ramirez was identified (and it was because of a single fingerprint), the police released his photo. Continuing to try to draw comparisons between Arbury and Ramirez is stupid, because none of that happened with Arbury...



> Arberry had not been a legally identified yet because they didn't have any evidence except the eyewitness testimony and the camera footage associated with missing things at Larry english's house



"Legally identified"??

What the fuck does that even mean. Please explain that, and please provide a link to further explain that concept. See, I did a Google search, and I'm not finding anything referred to as "legally identified".

Or you can just stop making shit up...



> If it was "no big deal and totally fine" to go poking around a man's construction site at night how come the cops kept showing up when they called them then and taking reports of burglary just like the initial DA said
> 
> Do you really think if after taking that report the police encountered arberry ducking through the shadows in the neighborhood they wouldn't have immediately arrested him



No, I definitely don't.

They certainly would've detained him. More than likely he'd have been released with a citation. And, hey, maybe they would've arrested him. But that doesn't matter. As far as I know, neither of the McMichael inbreds were in a police uniform wearing a badge. While Arbury may have elected to stop for actual police, and not a couple of rednecks playing "police", all he saw with the McMichaels were two armed rednecks chasing him...



> Yes, everybody was looking for him... the McMichaels the neighborhood Larry English and the police were all looking for the man that kept stealing things from the neighborhood and looked identical to the mentally retarded well-known Petty criminal who got shot that fateful day



They "were all looking for the man".

Right.

They just had no idea who that man was...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



The police chief in that case said that Zimmerman was released because there was no evidence to refute Zimmerman's claim of having acted in self-defense, and that under Florida's Stand Your Ground statute, the police were prohibited by law from making an arrest.

It wasn't a judgement call. It was the law which dictated Zimmerman not be arrested...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > was not a well-known local thief or a unknown thief or any kind of thief.



Yeah, he was a regular Billy The Kid.

You think one body-cam clip of him being taken into custody makes him "well-known thief"?

You're retarded...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> he could have easily cut through yards and jump fences...



Oh, so now you're okay with him trespassing? Because that's what "running through yards" would've amounted to.

You're like the Minnestoa Vikings of debate. You think you've got what it takes to slam the door on the competition, but you fall short every time...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > was not a well-known local thief or a unknown thief or any kind of thief.



When the McMichael’s Murdered Abery he was not known as an active thief. He pled guilty and quit thieving for two years.
​Arbery later pleaded guilty and received first offender status, which mean no jail time and 5 years probation.​​One past transgression is no cause to be shot on the wrist by a white rednecked  asshole who was trying to get a man he saw jogging on a public street to lay on the ground.

No Judge in America will let your video into the McMicgael trial. It’s immaterial to their crime of murder.

why does a black kid’s shoplifting crime concern you so much when a crime of committing murder while in the process of a felony not bother you at all. Would you prefer having your sorry ass murdered by three stupid goons with guns or have someone steal your big screen TV.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Georgia has laws. Florida has laws. The same incident in the fifty states will get dozens of different outcomes. Legally speaking.

Let’s say I shoot an intruder in my home with my Glock 17. In Georgia. No problem. I am still going to have an attorney present during questioning.

The exact same situation in Colorado is a very different outcome. The high capacity magazine in my Glock is illegal. So I used an illegal weapon to shoot the exact same intruder. In Texas a Marijuana Grower got away with killing a cop. Again. Different laws. Different states.

Let’s say you go to New York City. You turn right on a red light after coming to a complete stop. In NYC this is illegal. Let’s say you are driving in Georgia. The rain starts and you get a ticket. In Georgia you must have your lights on when the wipers are. It does not matter what the law is in your State, or any other State.

The exact same actions will have different results in different states. That is why your lists of other situations in other states is stupid.

Remember the Movie 300? Leonidis told the envoy that a man is responsible for the words coming out of his mouth, even if they are not his own words. That was the law in Sparta. It wasn’t the law anywhere else. But it was the law there. In fact. Not fiction.

It is not incumbent upon where you are visiting to change to your understanding of what is right and wrong. It is not they who are joining or visiting you.

Georgia Laws have been on the books for decades. The Aggravated Assault law was being debated in the legislature. Many felt it was too strict. Technically if I hold a criminal at gunpoint I have violated the law. If I am not prosecuted by prosecutorial discretion. That doesn’t mean it is legal. It means I got away with it.

At the beginning of this disaster. Not just this thread but the situation. I said what I have many times here. Learn the laws.

I adjusted my training from Military to Civilian to be in compliance with the laws. If I do not see a gun I am not pulling my pistol. I just am not. My first trained reaction is seek cover today. In the Army it might have been charge with rapid fire. I might have used suppressive fire to allow my mates to get into a better position. I can’t use that now. It would be reckless endangerment and attempted murder of any bystanders.

Getting through the situation alive is important. And pretty much almost as important is staying out of prison. That is where your lawyer comes in. Not some local family law attorney. A good defense attorney.

Design your prepared responses to the law. No bad guy with a gun? Keep yours out of sight.

But most importantly. Mind your own business and this is vital. Do not break any laws. Because if you do, it’s a Felony in Georgia. Get into an argument and a fight breaks out? Misdemeanor disturbing the peace is out the window. Possession of a firearm during the commission of a crime. Say hello to Prison for a while.

In Georgia. The weapon is authorized. But for self defense against a threat to life or the lives of another. Now. In Georgia Zimmerman would have had charges and they would have resulted in Conviction. Different state. Different laws. Why? He instigated the situation following an innocent guy. And he did so in violation of the instructions received from 9-1-1.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 25, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Merry Christmas... that’s CHRISTmas although I am not a Christian, and great informative and well reasoned post.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > rameriz had been identified through fingerprints
> ...


They identified him from his photograph EXACTLY like Richard Ramirez and both men were legally pursued even though no one saw them commit a crime

 you want to change the law so Ramirez gets away


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Jeasus...Jeasus Christ


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > he could have easily cut through yards and jump fences...
> ...


I think cutting through yards would be perfectly reasonable considering the circumstances and clearly he had no such aversion to entering other people's property however in the process someone might recognize him from the circulating photos and give Chase....


----------



## Desperado (Dec 25, 2020)

JGalt said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> ...


He deserved what he got.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Arberry has a pretty good criminal history for a guy his age...

what about all the other things he did like taking a gun to school and getting so nuts that even his MOM called the COPS on him??

He acts so crazy even the cops tried to taze him after they caught him smoking weed in the park


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> ...
> They identified him from his photograph EXACTLY like Richard Ramirez and both men were legally pursued even though no one saw them commit a crime
> 
> you want to change the law so Ramirez gets away



No one identified Arbery.
He did not leave the public street, and did nothing remotely illegal.
The only thing that prompted a response was that he was the same race as a night prowler 3 weeks previous.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



If I was there I would have arrested or shot the cop.
The video does not show Arbery breaking the law, but the cop breaking the law.
The cop has zero evidence of a crime.
Making suspect sit on the ground is a crime.
The video showed a pervasive racist and illegal attitude by the police and all the whites in the video.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


actually EVERYBODY identified Arberry wherever they saw him not because he was a black man but because he was THE black man suspected of multiple criminal acts throughout the neighborhood in recent weeks


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


spoken like a rioter

 actually the cops had lots of evidence that's why they were there


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> 
> the simple fact is arberry was a well-known local Petty Criminal who was caught casing out a house that had suffered a string of recent burglaries and fled like a thief when he was confronted by the neighbor
> 
> ...


Just hard to fathom.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Previously you said they hadn't identified him.

You're all over the map, retard...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



It's trespassing. Period. You can't spin it so it's not.

Whether or not he had an aversion to it is meaningless...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



All of that is absolutely meaningless with regards to the case of Travis McMichael chasing him down and killing him, simply because none of that was known to McMichael when he chased down, confronted and then murdered Arbury...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 25, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> If I was there I would have arrested or shot the cop.



And you'd end up in prison for the rest of your life.

Good call...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> ...





Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


they RECOGNIZED him from the video thus IDENTIFIED him as wanted


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


like i said

a well known local THEIF 

*got that?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Who identified him as "wanted"??


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



But he wasn't well known. If he was well know, Travis McMichael would've known his name. He didn't.

In-bred rednecks don't get to determine whether or not someone is wanted. That characterization comes from law enforcement. If law enforcement didn't characterize Arbury as "wanted", then he wasn't "wanted"...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


NOPE...he was WANTED in the neibourhood and Larry English spent a fair amount of money and time trying to catch him even calling his buddy Diago to try to catch him 

Travis HIMSELF had a run in with Arberry 

like i sad...a well known local criminal


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Well, sadly for the in-bred Travis McMichael, "wanted in the neibourhood [sic]" doesn't carry any weight.

In the eyes of the law (and it's the law, and not some in-bred redneck's opinion), Arbury was not a wanted man.

Your boy fucked up, retard, and he's probably going to die as a result of it...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You need to read those links I posted. You would stop offering asinine excuses if you knew that Georgia Law did not care one whit about them.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 25, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> You need to read those links I posted. You would stop offering asinine excuses if you knew that Georgia Law did not care one whit about them.



You know, I'm almost sad that someone that retarded and stupid is allowed to have internet access.

Yet, here he is...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


If he wasn't wanted how come the cops showed up and took descriptions on him when they were called?

If it's no big deal to go snooping around construction sites how come the cops show up when people call?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


I read the law and understand it

 you're deeply confused about its interpretation and highly dramatic thanks to all the fake news you've been watching


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Ok. What lawyer are you quoting?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


how about 2 LAWYERS?


and a cop


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> it's perfectly legal to arm yourself and Chase someone you suspect of committing a crime in the state of Georgia and if that person decides to violently attack you you're allowed to defend yourself as well



So your killers will go free as soon as the court consults you.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 25, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > it's perfectly legal to arm yourself and Chase someone you suspect of committing a crime in the state of Georgia and if that person decides to violently attack you you're allowed to defend yourself as well
> ...


you want to make it illegal to chase criminals?

why do you support crime?


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Under Georgia Law they have to see him commit a crime to set off in pursuit. What crime did they observe?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 25, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> If he wasn't wanted how come the cops showed up and took descriptions on him when they were called?



Because that's what cops do, dipshit. That's part of their job. It doesn't mean he's "wanted"...



> If it's no big deal to go snooping around construction sites how come the cops show up when people call?



Did I say "it's no big deal"? No, I don't believe I did.

It's sad that your argument has deteriorated to the point where you have to rely on lies and putting words in someone else's mouth.

When the police are called, they show up. That's their job. In no way whatsoever does that equate to the person they're being called on to investigate is wanted.

Your putting on a rather grand display of retardation today...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 26, 2020)

Time for some reality. Let’s say with your asinine arguments you actually convince a few people. Let’s pretend that your ridiculous equivalence arguments comparing events in different states to Georgia actually convince everyone on this board.

Your Heroic Trio will still be going to Prison.

The only one who has a slight chance of avoiding Prison is Roddy. Well. All three of them have a slight chance. But it would require the OJ Dream Team of Defense Attorneys. And those guys are all dead. The only other attorney I’ve heard of in Georgia who could possibly get them off is Sonny Sieler. And he’s dead too. He’s the one who got Jim Williams off on a charge of Murder.

The thing these successful defense examples have in common? Money. It costs a hell of a lot of money. OJ was bankrupt. And Jim Williams nearly was by the time it was over. It is incredibly expensive to beat a charge like this. It takes tens of thousands of hours of investigative work. It takes experts to challenge every piece of evidence. And it takes a unity on the Defense.

Right now each defendant has their own lawyer. And that is a recipe for disaster. Each legal team does not care if the other two Defendants goes to prison. And they are working against each other.

But hey. If only they will hire the school crossing guard from California then all will be well. He can come and explain to the Jury that the people in Georgia are idiots who don’t understand how the laws in California apply to this case in Georgia.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 26, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Ok. You wanted me to watch your videos. And Barnes is wrong. Not even eleven minutes in. And he’s wrong twice. Let’s start with open carry.

Barnes says Open Carry is allowed if you do not have a weapons carry license. It is the other way around.









						Georgia Concealed Carry Gun Laws: USCCA CCW Reciprocity Map
					

Last Updated 05/17/2021. Concealed Carry is legal with a permit at 21. Explore Georgia gun laws, Weapons Carry Licenses & CCW Reciprocity Map




					www.usconcealedcarry.com
				




In Georgia to carry openly you must have a weapons carry license. In other words, a concealed carry permit.

So Barnes is wrong on the first of the two “pertinent“ matters of law he is “familiar” with.

What about the second? The broad powers of citizens arrest?



			https://www.gabar.org/forthepublic/forteachersstudents/lre/teacherresources/upload/ch16.pdf
		


_Citizen’s Arrests
As a private citizen, you have no authority to arrest anyone with a warrant. Without a war- rant, you may arrest anyone who commits a mis- demeanor or a felony in your presence or with your immediate knowledge. A citizen’s arrest occurs when a citizen prevents a suspect from leaving a scene. Citizen’s arrest most often hap- pens in cases like shoplifting, when the store’s manager detains the suspected offender. How- ever, as the following example shows, the man- ager or employee cannot make such an arrest in every case.
In Winn Dixie Stores Inc. v. Nichols, a Winn Dixie customer complained to management that another customer stole her wallet.1 The court
held that the limited rights of merchants to de- tain or arrest a person reasonably believed to have committed a shoplifting offense do not authorize a merchant to detain or arrest indi- viduals accused by store patrons of committing crimesagainstotherpatrons.Tomakethearrest, an employee would have had to actually see the criminal act committed. Therefore, it was ruled that management had no authority to arrest the alleged criminal. The court suggested that the only person who could have made the citizen’s arrest was the robbed customer herself.
When making a citizen’s arrest, a person may not use more force than is reasonable to make the arrest. Deadly force is limited to self-defense or to instances in which such force is necessary to prevent certain felonies.
It must be stressed that the right of pri- vate citizens to make a citizen’s arrest is limited. They cannot arrest people for violating local ordinances or regulations because these viola- tions are not technically crimes as defined by state law (see chapter 15). Therefore, as a pri- vate citizen, you would not have the authority to arrest a person who is creating a disturbance by making too much noise. In addition, a pri- vate person can only make a citizen’s arrest for the purpose of bringing the suspect before a ju- dicial officer._

So why does the Georgia Bar say the exact opposite regarding Citizens Arrest?

Me thinks that Barnes is averaging out the relevant statutes from the various states and not considering the specifics of Georgia Law. Then again. Barnes is a Criminal Tax Lawyer. That is who Wesley Snipes called to avoid prison in his tax evasion case. I am not sure he would be my first choice in a murder case.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 26, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Bla,blabla  roll up on me while I am jogging in a van with multiple people in chasing me and I will light you up like the fourth of July and you will deserve it.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 26, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


they had immediate knowledge because they recognized him from the video their personal interactions and saw other citizens pointing at him

Did you know Gregory McMichel knew him personally?

Recognizing somebody from a wanted poster goes back to the old west days and Gregory McMichael worked on his prosecution not long ago so he actually knew arberry personally


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 26, 2020)

evenflow1969 said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


yeah like i said if arberry had killed all 3 it would be LEGAL and legitimate


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 26, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 sounds like you're pretty desperate for a technicality


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 26, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



And that is not authorized by Georgia Law. Sucks to be them. Enjoy Prison.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 26, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



As I have been saying for ten pages. The laws are what defines legal. And illegal. Now You are upset because your proof is proven in error by, the laws.

Included in one part of the proof was a Precedent. In that precedent the Court ruled that a shop keeper had no damned business placing someone under citizens arrest based upon the say so if another person.

But hey. What does the Georgia BAR know about the laws of Georgia?

The technicalities you are now bemoaning sent that Winn Dixie employee to jail. It was an illegal citizens arrest and the person committing it. The best intentions in the world did not matter. The person committing it was the criminal. Period. Full stop.

It isn’t my opinion that says so. It is the Courts of Georgia that said all this long ago. Hell Winn Dixie is out of business and has been for a long time.

If I am accused of a crime in Nevada. I want a lawyer from Nevada with experience in Nevada law representing me. If I am accused of a crime in Wyoming. A lawyer from California isn’t going to be much help.

These boys live in Georgia. And they committed their crimes in Georgia. And the Georgia Courts are the ones that will apply Georgia Laws during the trial. The decades ago precedents are going to sink them.

They had no damned business doing it. And the Judge will explain the laws to the Jury. And the Jury will convict them. Because they did it in direct violation of the law. They did not just violate it technically. They blew through it by any standard you care to use. They were not even in the same time zone as legal.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


the mcmichels never  commissioned a citizen's arrest

 we're talkin about grounds for self-defense in the shooting

 you seem terribly desperate to change the subject

 what kind of mincy, cowardly condo living, Starbucks sucking, spoiled, privileged, white, sissy, freak wants to do away with the citizens ability to detain criminals and rest that power solely in the hands of the government?


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You really need to take one of those adult education classes on reading comprehension.

When you try to detain someone. That is effectively the Citizens Arrest. The BAR Association link I literally just posted yesterday?

Unlike Hollywood Blockbuster Law where you have to shout Citizens Arrest. Here in real world. Well Citizens Arrest comes into play when you try and stop someone. Like. Oh. As an example. Blocking their path with your truck several times.

The problem is you don’t want to know the truth. You don’t want to know the facts. And you do not want to apply any new information to your beliefs.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 27, 2020)

Damn, just when you think the level of retardation was peggin' the meter...



KingGUERRILLA said:


> the mcmichels never  commissioned a citizen's arrest



Earlier you said they were doing just that...



> we're talkin about grounds for self-defense in the shooting



No, we're talkin' about two pudgy rednecks chasing someone down and killing him for no reason...



> you seem terribly desperate to change the subject



That's because you refuse to discuss the issue. You just want everyone to accept your view of the situation, regardless of how fucked up that view is.

Seriously, I would have a more fulfilling conversation with cabbage...



> what kind of mincy, cowardly condo living, Starbucks sucking, spoiled, privileged, white, sissy, freak wants to do away with the citizens ability to detain criminals and rest that power solely in the hands of the government?



If they knew Arbury was running away from having committed a crime, you'd have a point. But they didn't. All they know is they saw a black guy running in their neighborhood.

I say we bring back public hangings for scum like the Travis McMichael...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> we're talkin about grounds for self-defense in the shooting
> 
> you seem terribly desperate to change the subject
> 
> what kind of mincy, cowardly condo living, Starbucks sucking, spoiled, privileged, white, sissy, freak wants to do away with the citizens ability to detain criminals and rest that power solely in the hands of the government?



Ok. Grounds for Self Defense. A man tries to kidnap a woman. She kicks at him. He shoots her dead. Self Defense? Would the mans actions be considered self defense? Do not think about anything but the action of the shooting is what you are saying.

A guy walks into a bank. He hands a note to the cashier telling her to empty the drawer into a bag. The Security Guard sees this and pulls his gun and the guy being faster and more accurate kills the Security Guard. Self Defense right? I mean whatever happened to instigate the shooting does not matter.

That is what you are saying. Anyone who resists an armed individual deserves to die and the armed individuals get to claim self defense.

Whatever crimes they were committing that instigated the shooting does not matter. The only thing that matters is the person shooting gets to claim self defense.

What kind of a State would do this? The Conservative State of Georgia. These are laws passed by the Conservative Legislature decades ago. The decisions that defined the laws were made decades ago.

The Winn Dixie Case I mentioned was from 1992.









						Winn-Dixie Stores v. Nichols
					

Winn-Dixie Stores v. Nichols - 205 Ga. App. 308, 422 S.E.2d 209




					law.justia.com
				




The Court ruled that Nobody except the victim of the crime and the police had a right to arrest the offender.

So your Good Neighbors who set off in pursuit. Unless this is one of your replies that denies the pursuit. Had no legal authority or justification to do so. This is not a new interpretation of the law. This is a precedent from 1992. It has been the law for the entire lifetime of Travis. Daddy’s entire LEO career had this as the law.

Now. About his having been a cop. Let’s say you are a Truck Driver. You have thirty years experience driving trucks. Your license expires. It is now illegal for you to drive trucks. That is the law in all fifty states by the way.

The same is true of Medicine. If you do not have a license to practice Medicine. You can not do so legally.

And the same is true of being a cop. In Georgia it is called POST. You must be POST certified. That stands for Police Officer Standardized Training. You have to pass it.

Now much like your Drivers License you have to renew it. You have to undergo training to maintain your license. Just as you have to meet the BAR requirements on various cases and such. As a Cop you have to have training every year or two. This explains any changes to the law and renews your certification.

Part of that standards is you have to be employed as a cop to be a cop. Daddy was not. But before that he had not attended the training and lost his certification to make arrests. It is part of why he retired.

Now you may have been the greatest truck driver in history. But if you do not have a valid license you are breaking the law. Even if Daddy was an investigator without peer, he was no longer a cop when he set off in pursuit. He was a private citizen and acting under the authority of such.

He had no authority. He had no right. And he committed crimes along with his son and neighbor.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Yes I covered that in detail in my OP 
... all you have to do is watch and comprehend the video I posted

 as I've stated ad nauseam he would have a great case if he would have not tried to throat punch anybody and had just stood his ground for the police response  but instead he ran like a filthy criminal because that's what he was

You people need a new hero


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 27, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Damn, just when you think the level of retardation was peggin' the meter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually they recognized the well-known local criminal and had been on the lookout for him for a long time just like the rest of the neighborhood who was calling the police and each other in an attempt to collectively detain this well-known and wanted local criminal for law enforcement

You're afraid of firearms and likely a renter in your mom's basement so you don't have the same comprehension and respect of a watch looking out for the life liberty and property of their Collective settlement

 those of us that have lived in the third world understand just how important it is for citizens to have the same Powers as the government especially as it pertains to self protection

Citizen's arrest is steeped in English common law


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > we're talkin about grounds for self-defense in the shooting
> ...


Any citizen has the right to detain any other citizen in the United States and it's a clear escalation of Force if you try to get violent to escape (why didn't he want to talk to the cops?) it goes back to English common law and it is a bit different than truck driving

Robbing a bank or forcibly kidnapping a woman is very different than trying to protect your neighborhood from a well-known local Criminal caught red handed in the commission of a burglary

Standing next to your truck while holding a shotgun in the low ready position is not felony assault but running directly at someone for the better part of a football field grabbing their firearm and trying to knock them unconscious with punches to the face most definitely is


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Ok. Grounds for Self Defense. A man tries to kidnap a woman. She kicks at him. He shoots her dead. Self Defense? Would the mans actions be considered self defense? Do not think about anything but the action of the shooting is what you are saying.


This is a great example of the kind of mentality I'm dealing with...

Trying to equate a well-known local criminal who runs the better part of a football field directly at two men with guns and then violently attacks them with a act of violence to a rape victim is the epitome of hilarious

Anyone trying to kidnap a woman while threatening her with a gun is clearly motivated very differently as compared to an adult male trying to stop another adult male they suspect of having committed a crime

the woman is unarmed and has a realistic and understandable fear that she's going to be Harmed thus anyone would consider any action she committed to escape justifiable since she was being violently attacked ( nobody violently attacked arberry)

arberry had no reason to believe he was going to be shot because the people trying to protect their neighborhood had several chances to shoot him prior to his attack and clearly did not... if he has pulled out at legal firearm and shot them in their initial encounter I would support it but after running from them for a considerable amount of time and then turning to attack shows that he clearly was not afraid and decided to ignore a chance to escape in order to attack

the woman in your rape equation was completely unarmed and being threatened with a gun while no one pointed a gun at your criminal hero and as soon as he grabbed the barrel of Travis's firearm he became armed himself and thus a deadly threat to the man who was standing his ground holding a shotgun in the low ready position

Chasing someone while in the possession of a firearm and standing your ground in the middle of the street while in the possession of a firearm it's not felony assault like attacking an unarmed woman

a man with a gun grabbing an unarmed woman most definitely is

Had arberry tried to kick travis in the shin as he ran past him a shooting would not be justified but he tried to grab his gun even though he had not been the victim of a felony assault or even had a gun aimed at him...

I'm not allowed to run up to a guy and try to grab the gun out of his holster while punching him in the face because I'm scared of talking to the police


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I never said he was a hero. I have maintained ad nauseam he did not commit a crime on the day. And even if he had. The McMichaels did not have legal justification to engage in the pursuit and attempted arrest.

Now the McMichaels and Roddy are in jail. Like the criminals they are. And will go to prison. Because that is where Murderers go.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Grounds for Self Defense. A man tries to kidnap a woman. She kicks at him. He shoots her dead. Self Defense? Would the mans actions be considered self defense? Do not think about anything but the action of the shooting is what you are saying.
> ...



It is felony Aggravated Assault by law in Georgia. It is attempted False Imprisonment by Georgia law. A felony.

From the moment that the McMichaels set off in pursuit they were breaking the law. From the moment the armed up they were breaking the law. Both actions are Felonies.

The fact that they were committing Felonies just like my examples above means that it is NOT self defense. For it to be self defense you have to start out minding your own damned business.

What if the woman in my scenario above was a drug dealing prostitute? Does that mean the man is now able to claim self defense? What if the security guard was living under a false identity as an illegal alien? Does the bank robber get to claim self defense?

Georgia Courts have said the criminal history does not matter. What matters is the situation that occurred. As I said before. Arbury could have been al Capone. It would not matter by Georgia law. The McMichaels had no legal authority to set off in pursuit and try to stop Arbury. None. So from that point. They were the ones committing crimes.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


how do you feel about Larry English recruiting the neighborhood to catch him?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


his prior criminal history really has you unhinged as is expected...must have been a shock to learn he wasent a simple jogger afterall

whoever commited a violent act or threatened someones life 1st is the criminal aggressor in any situation so being a prostitute or an illegal alien is a fiat argument 

Travis and Gramps never threatened Arberrys life by trying to interview him

just because they had guns is NOT PROOF they threatened him in any way




this man is NOT CORNERED or being ASSAULTED

he is CHARGING 2 men who HAD BEEN following him and VIOLENTLY attacked them as they stood their ground 

*just like travon


----------



## CHAZBUKOWSKI (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm eager to see what happens in this case.
> ...


The rub here is that they did not chase him because they witnessed him committing a crime.  They chased him because they thought he resembled a suspect in previous break ins.  

they are going to prison, whether or not they were sincere in their intentions.  And that will be the end of it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> had just stood his ground for the police response



The three white vigilantes did not know they were committing a felony when attempting to make a citizens arrest and detain a man for jogging on a public street.

They didn’t know they committed a felony before TM shot AA on the wrist as he tried to get past their truck. They now know it’s murder because they killed a young black jogger as their felony was in progress.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 27, 2020)

CHAZBUKOWSKI said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


They chased him because they recognized him from the photos they'd seen as a wanted individual 

 that's the same reason they chased Richard The Night Stalker Ramirez

If you want to make it illegal for people to chase someone unless they've actually seen them commit a proper felony you do realize it's going to change the world as we know it

 if I see a man running out of my neighbor's house covered in blood in a panic I wouldn't be allowed to chase him

 if I saw a man running down the street holding a ladies purse while a woman screamed on the ground and pointed in his Direction I wouldn't be allowed to chase him

Citizen's arrest goes back to English common law

 if you have reasonable suspicion that someone has committed a crime it should be perfectly reasonable for you to ask that person to wait for the police to arrive and if they violently attacked you in an attempt to escape it should be perfectly reasonable for you to defend yourself

 if you think the arrest is illegal you should sue them in a court of law but don't try to grab their gun and punch them in the throat


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Um. No.

As I and the lawyers I quoted have said. For the purposes of Citizens Arrest previous criminal history does not matter. Under Georgia Law the only thing that matters is if you saw the suspect commit a crime that you have the authority to act upon. They did not. They did not see him commit a crime. And they were not empowered or authorized to enforce.

See the BAR of Georgia page again.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 27, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > had just stood his ground for the police response
> ...


Did TM shoot AA because he tried to get past to their truck or because he grabbed his gun and started punching him in the face?

why didn't Travis McMichael shoot arberry while they were driving along side him yelling stop in their first encounter?

Why didn't they just shoot him while he was running directly at him in this photo


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


So if I see a stranger running out of the front of my neighbor's house covered in blood and then he flees in a panic when I confront him I'm not allowed to chase him by Georgia law?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis and Gramps never threatened Arberrys life by trying to interview him
> 
> just because they had guns is NOT PROOF they threatened him in any way
> 
> ...



At least three lies in the above post.

You say “Travis and Gramps never threatened Arberrys life by trying to interview him.”

That is a lie because because TM already told police he raised his shotgun and told AA to get on the ground. It is a threat to aim a shotgun and tell someone to stop and get on the ground. WTF is wrong with you?

You post a photo while announcing it shows AA “CHARGING 2 men who HAD BEEN following him” without explaining that AA is running away from a third assailant in a pickup truck following behind him.

That is a lie because you have already admitted that you know that AA is not charging TM. He swerves to avoid TM by running around the truck in the passenger side. We know that TM did not stand his ground staying put on the driver’s side.

TM ran about 15 to 20 feet to the front of the truck to block AA escape from the blockade. There he shot AA in the wrist.


----------



## CHAZBUKOWSKI (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> CHAZBUKOWSKI said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Can you post a link to the police wanted posters with his picture?  I cannot locate it anywhere.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Did TM shoot AA because he tried to get past to their truck or because he grabbed his gun and started punching him in the face?



You don’t know do you? But we know TM told police that he shot AA when it looked like he was going to attack. TM did not tell police that he fired a shot only after being punched in the face. you’d think TM would remember getting punched in the head before firing the first shot.

But the video shows AA throwing punches about 3/4 second after the first shot was fired while out of view of the camera.

So you don’t know what happened when both men were hidden by the truck.

So we will have to take TM at his word that he shot AA when he thought AA was sqaring up to attack.

You are an idiot if you think it does not matter what TM told police.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 27, 2020)

CHAZBUKOWSKI said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > CHAZBUKOWSKI said:
> ...


nope, larry english deleted them all as soon as he started getting death threats but the multiple police reports remain


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You can do whatever you want. However if you find yourself wearing handcuffs, you can console yourself with the idea that you were trying to do the right thing. That is what is great about being an American. You are free to do what you want. However because we are not an anarchy we face consequences for our actions.

What if this man covered in blood is a paramedic visiting your neighbor on his off time. A horrible accident has happened and he is sprinting towards his car to get a First Responder Kit to save her life. You set out and arrest him thinking it is a murder. Well it is. And you are the murderer by preventing him from acting to save her life.

You don’t know what is happening. You don’t know what the situation is. If in fact it was a murder then you being alive to testify what you saw is vital to justice. But if you chase him and he kills you too what then?

Georgia Law is very restrictive about Citizens Arrest. We don’t want a lot of people beating the snot out of another and covered with I thought I was doing the right thing. That is why it is a bet your life move. If you are wrong. If you do not have justification to make the arrest. You are going to jail and then Prison. Because you detained someone without legal authority.

Keep coming up with asinine scenarios. Keep bemoaning how the law which has been on the books for decades is unfair.

Or. Here is another idea. If you want to arrest people. Become a cop. Probably impossible in your case. But you can try. I say impossible because you won’t learn. And that means you will refuse to listen to those who know what they are talking about.

Through this entire thread you have rejected factual information. You deride the words of actual experts. You hang your hat on this old English nonsense and embrace YouTube vids from people not in Georgia and unfamiliar with Georgia Law. And when you have it pointed out that your basement experts are wrong you get mad about it.

You get mad at me and others for refusing to agree with you. And that is just pathetically childish. Want to change the laws in Georgia? Ok. Here is what you do. Move here. Run for office. Get elected. Convince your fellow elected officials that the law needs to be changed to allow random posse’s of well meaning imbeciles charging around in pick up trucks chasing imaginary villains.

Or you could adapt to the way we handle things in Georgia. Mind your own damned business. Let the cops arrest people. And if someone does break into your house. Get a lawyer before talking to the cops. Because you are stupid enough to talk your way right into the electric chair.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 27, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Did TM shoot AA because he tried to get past to their truck or because he grabbed his gun and started punching him in the face?
> ...


so that proves that he was FORCED to shoot arberry durring the attack completely debunking the REDICLIOUS narritive of a RACIALLY MOTIVATED MURDER of an innocent unarmed black jogger gunned down in the street as he fled from armed men CHASING him

Travis shot AFTER Arberry cut around the front of the truck as arberry was engaged in a felony assault 











The fact that he took three point-blank shotgun blast to the chest also proves that Travis McMichael was using a much less deadly type of ammunition then you could buy in your neighborhood Walmart debunking the myth that he was out for murder


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


If the man who was running out of my neighbor's front door covered in blood was a paramedic he wouldn't flee in a panic when I confronted him.... he would calmly but urgently explain the scenario without trying to throat punch me and that's all arberry  had to do to survive his encounter with the McMichaels

 having lived in multiple 3rd world countries I have gained an appreciation for English common law that most Americans will never dream

You people come off as a tiny handful of privileged limp wristed sissies Who hide under your bed and Peck away at the dials of your phone whenever you're afraid  but the history of America has made Provisions for those of us who are real men and will stand up and protect our neighborhood running headlong into Danger in a selfless Act to keep our life liberty and property safe from crime

You people are sniveling weakling cowards and interpret the law to that world ethos... you want all men to be weakling cowards and forced by the hand of the law to behave in that way so that your personal weakness and sniveling cowardness doesn't stand out so much in comparison to the real men among you.

If you saw a man beating woman in the middle of the street you would tuck your tiny testicles between your butt cheeks run around the corner and urinate on yourself while you frantically tried to find the 911 button on your panic dial... I would run directly over there, grab him in a headlock and thrown to the ground with a mighty thump... then I would place my knee on the back of his neck while I wrenched his arm behind his back and hold him face down until the police arrived and carted him off to jail where he belongs

 one of us is a real man the other one is a sniveling coward who wants the power of the law to neuter the real man so his tiny testicles don't feel so itty bitty anymore


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> If the man who was running out of my neighbor's front door covered in blood was a paramedic he wouldn't flee in a panic when I confronted him.... he would calmly but urgently explain the scenario without trying to throat punch me and that's all arberry  had to do to survive his encounter with the McMichaels
> 
> having lived in multiple 3rd world countries I have gained an appreciation for English common law that most Americans will never dream
> 
> ...



One of these days you need to start writing your lies down. It is easier to remember them. First you had experience in the law because you were a public safety expert with twenty years experience. Then you had to make decisions every day on if you could arrest someone. Now. You have years of experience around the world and really appreciate the Old English Common Law.

It is getting hard to keep up with your perpetually changing stories.

While in the Army, I went to Central America. Saudi Arabia. Iraq. I was also briefly in Europe.

I have also lived in eight states. As a Trucker. I drove through many of the others. Actually all of them except three.

Now. Back to the Army. There are a dozen sayings. But in general they boil down to how to live. Old pilots and bold pilots. But very few old bold pilots as one example.

Now there may come a point where you have to charge down the guns in a suicidal attack. But you are desperately seeking that situation. Let me tell you what happens when you get brave.

Yes. You get dead. They may give a shiny piece of tin to your survivors. Your name will go into a history that nobody will ever read. And you will probably get several people killed along with you.

Since you have no first hand experience. Let me give you a cinematic example. We Were Soldiers. The Platoon Leader charged off after an enemy taking the platoon with him. He wanted a prisoner. What he got was dead and half his platoon with him. The lessons from that in my Leadership Training Course was that the Sergeant was the good leader. He kept as many of those soldiers alive as possible. He never stopped.

Sergeant Savage was the real Soldier. He never lost sight of the mission and his duty. He did not go seeking glory. He did not want to prove he was Billy Badass. He just wanted to keep his men alive.

And let me tell you something about Heroes. We are not looking to be one in the Army. Because the Heroics are only needed when everything has gone to shit. Heroes show up after Mr. Murphy has arrived. They are last desperate measures when every alternative is bad.

Watch a movie called The Outpost. Nobody wanted to be there. They fought heroically because the alternative was certain death.

Soldiers prefer things go according to plan. We prefer it because then we live to fight another day. To quote Patton. You don’t win wars by dying for your country.

I reference the movies because you obviously have no experience outside of Mass Media.

You say little balls. I crawled into enemy bunkers sweeping for booby traps. I shot it out with the enemy in a short but vicious firefight. A lot of fellow Engineers died being brave and stupid. They were dealing with unexplored cluster bombs.









						America’s Dark History of Killing Its Own Troops With Cluster Munitions (Published 2019)
					

The weapons are notorious for their effects on civilians. But five years of reporting and hundreds of interviews have revealed they’ve also killed and wounded scores of Americans.




					www.nytimes.com
				




First. You need to realize that the rules for explosives are written in blood. The way we know it is a bad idea is that someone died trying it that way. The book says to explode the munitions in place. They have been exposed to an explosion and are sensitized. Anything can set them off. Do not pick them up. Do not move them. Blow them in place.

Friends of mine died moving them to a more efficient location for mass destruction. Brave. And stupid.

I stayed alive. Because my leaders were not dumb enough to give that order. And I survived the booby traps because I took my time and did it right. To quote Sergeant Stansfjeld one of my instructors. I had the rest of my life to get it right.

I survived. Everyone in my platoon survived. Everyone in my Company lived. And the Battalion returned home with zero KIA.

One of the first steps to solving a problem. Figure out what is going on. You want everyone to be courageous and charge in ignorant as they can be.

While our notional paramedic is standing and debating with you your neighbor is bleeding out. Seconds count. And you are wasting far too many imagining yourself as a hero.

You would be the villain. And one day you are liable to be that villain as you go headlong into a situation you have no understanding of. Or you will be dead.

Georgia Law is set up to empower those who know what is going on. And dissuade those who like you are clueless fools looking to emulate Dirty Harry.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis shot AFTER Arberry cut around the front of the truck as arberry was engaged in a felony assault


m

What Georgia statute are you citing that says (running past a truck on the passenger side to try to get past a deranged shotgun brandishing whacko who was standing on the driver’s side) is a felony under Georgia law.

TM told police he shot AA in the chest when he assumed AA was going to attack. So since AA did not attack TM until after he was shot on the wrist the defense you are presenting has been shot down by your defendants own testimony.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 27, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Travis shot AFTER Arberry cut around the front of the truck as arberry was engaged in a felony assault
> ...


It was the grabbing of the gun and the punching that was the felony NOT the CHARGING around the truck part

 the charging around the truck just proves that he was about to commit a felony assault by charging and of course he did

The simple fact that Arberry ran directly at the McMichaels for such a long distance and then attacked them is an absolute deadlock that he wasn't afraid of them and in fact planned to attack the entire time...he was just looking for his opportunity and decided to Ambush Travis by pulling that quick sneak attack around the front of the truck

The McMichaels had been standing their ground for some time when arberry ran the better part of a football field and charged around the truck with a quick 90-degree juke move and tried to beat a weapon out of the hands of Travis McMichael

A stupid move to be sure but he was a mentally retarded Criminal afterall

 I was looking at the road he ran down buy a satellite photography this afternoon and I was surprised to notice how many wooded areas were around... this isn't a heavily urbanized area there were ample opportunities for him to break into the woods and lose them in a jiffy

A young athletic man with a background in football has no reason to let himself get trapped on the roadway when he could simply jump a few fences or bolt through some trees and completely lose three chubby middle-aged rednecks


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > If the man who was running out of my neighbor's front door covered in blood was a paramedic he wouldn't flee in a panic when I confronted him.... he would calmly but urgently explain the scenario without trying to throat punch me and that's all arberry  had to do to survive his encounter with the McMichaels
> ...


 just cuz you went to the desert to help a couple greedy Corporation steal a bunch of oil doesn't mean you're courageous

 the fact that you'd sit there and crap yourself while a guy covered in blood runs out of your neighbor's front door is probably a good example why we keep losing these wars

 must have got your balls blown off by an IED


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Like I said earlier. You are free to do whatever you want. Just don’t scream it isn’t fair when the consequences arrive.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> CHAZBUKOWSKI said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



So Larry English is able to delete police documents (which a wanted poster is, by the way)?

The fact is that there never were any "WANTED" posters with Arbury's name and face on them.

You're lying again. Nothing more, nothing less...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> I was looking at the road he ran down buy a satellite photography this afternoon and I was surprised to notice how many wooded areas were around... this isn't a heavily urbanized area there were ample opportunities for him to break into the woods and lose them in a jiffy



Yeah, it kinda' is.

I was there two weeks ago. 

Please post a screen shot of where you think this happened...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



But none of that happened.

They just saw a black guy running. That's it. No blood, nothing.

And the very suggestion that you're a "real man" is laughable. You'd have to explain away that vagina of yours...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 27, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The simple fact that Arberry ran directly at the McMichaels for such a long distance and then attacked them is an absolute deadlock that he wasn't afraid of them and in fact planned to attack the entire time...he was just looking for his opportunity and decided to Ambush Travis by pulling that quick sneak attack around the front of the truck



The reason we know you are a dumbass is because when AA changed direction to go around on the passenger side, TM was standing on the driver side between the open door and and the rear tire. TM was fully exposed because TM was standing with the open door to his back. If AA was planning to attack TM on the driver side by going around the truck on the passenger side he would have to run twenty feet to get to the front of the truck plus circle back another twenty feet to get around the open driver side door to have a open shot at punching a man with a shotgun in the head.

You are and idiot for suggesting such a stupid scenario. It’s obvious AA changed direction to get past TM with the full length and width of the truck as a shield.

AA’s escape plan was good except TM ran around to the front of the truck to interfere with AA’s escape. When TM shot AA on the hand AA quit the ‘flight’ plan and instinctively switched to ‘fight’.

Because TM ran around from the side of the truck with the loaded shotgun he initiated an attack and fired weapon. AA was wounded and fought back.

AA was murdered by three white men who chased and cornered him and they will be found guilty and hopefully spend the rest of their miserable lives in prison paying for what they did. Hopefully it stops other stupid men with guns from killing innocent jogging black men going forward.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 27, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Im not worried about what he says. I read a philosophy book that influenced me deeply. The Buddha said that there were three people in all of us. The person others saw us as. The person we saw ourselves as. And that which we truly were. The Buddha said the goal was to combine the three into one. People saw us as we saw ourselves. And we saw ourselves as we truly are.

I realized that The Buddha was enlightened. But he was wrong. My place in the universe could not be determined by someone else’s opinion. I could not imagine giving them that kind of power over me.

What is telling is his reaction. He detests soldiers. Claiming they have no courage. Yet he has never done it so it is the voice of at most an ASVAB reject. Someone who tried and flunked.

He detests anyone with knowledge. Like Pol Pot he would execute anyone who has read a book.

He is going to tell us what a “Real Man” would do. But he won’t actually do it himself. He won’t walk into the recruiters office and sign his life away. He won’t study and try to get in. He won’t put it on the line day in and out. He does not actually risk anything but a sprained finger pounding a keyboard.

He lies about his experience. He lies about what he said. He lies constantly.

Maybe he is too dumb. Maybe he is too fat. Maybe he is just too scared. Maybe his fear is what drives his self loathing to make him lash out at anyone who knows more than he does. Obviously he has issues.

Honestly. I am glad he never joined the Military. The troops have enough problems without a nut like him making everything harder.

He is like those little mutant dogs. You know the ones. They are vicious and snarling all the time. I honestly think that those little dogs are a great analogy for him. All snarling and barking and threats and completely unable to back it up.

He does not know what bad really is. He doesn’t know what dangerous really is. And I honestly hope he never finds out. Because not only will he die. But probably others will die from his wanton stupidity.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 28, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The simple fact that Arberry ran directly at the McMichaels for such a long distance and then attacked them is an absolute deadlock that he wasn't afraid of them and in fact planned to attack the entire time...he was just looking for his opportunity and decided to Ambush Travis by pulling that quick sneak attack around the front of the truck
> ...


 Travis McMichael didn't run anywhere... he took about three steps towards the front of the vehicle and was the attacked by a man  who ran directly at him grabbed his gun and started punching him in the face from a distance greater than a football field

 I thought he was an innocent young jogger gunned down in the street how come he did the Braveheart charge from a football field away?

 the innocent young black jogger would have ran up to somebody's door and asked for help

A strong fit athletic kid would have just taken off through the woods or jumped a few fences losing them in his dust

A mentally retarded career criminal that came from a family of criminals would try to attack them in the middle of the street can get his dumbass blasted in the process


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 28, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


 take a deep breath and try to focus on the mentally retarded career criminal who attacked a couple guys trying to take him into custody for the police


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 28, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis McMichael didn't run anywhere... he took about three steps towards the front of



why did TM leave from his position beside the truck between the opened driver side door and the rear tire and run toward the passenger side front end of the truck and have both feet completely across the double yellow line and shoot AA on the wrist before AA attacked as he told police.

It was not a three step attack by TM - it had to be at least ten to run around to be in front of the truck out of camera view when the first shot was fired.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 28, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



You mean the felons who were trying to illegally imprison him?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 28, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It was the grabbing of the gun and the punching that was the felony NOT the CHARGING around the truck part



When the first shot was fired both men were blocked from being visible to the camera. That means you can’t see AA grabbing the gun BEFORE it was fired.

So you are lying when you say you can see it.

Therefore because we can’t see it we can take TM’s account of the first shot. It’s very straight forward. TM shot AA before AA couLd carry out an attack.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 28, 2020)

Ok. I am going to make this simple. I am going to ask questions based on Georgia Law. And I want you to answer them. Answer them based on Georgia Law. The laws they are charged with violating 

1) Were the McMichaels justified under Georgia Law to attempt a Citizens Arrest?

2) Were the McMichaels justified under Georgia Law to arm themselves before setting off in pursuit? 

3) For the charge of Felony Murder to be appropriate the McMichaels and Roddy Bryan must be engaged in a qualifying Felony at the time of the death. What Qualifying Felony was used to justify the charge?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 28, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Dude, you're the only mentally retarded guy in this thread, not Arbury...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 28, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Travis McMichael didn't run anywhere... he took about three steps towards the front of
> ...


If you've been reduced to counting steps trying to place the assault blame on Travis I think it's time to pack it in

Walking towards someone while holding a shotgun is not felony assault however grabbing that gun and punching that person in the face most definitely is

 Travis didn't even step in front him or grab his shirt... arberries direction of travel was completely clear


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 28, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Ok. I am going to make this simple. I am going to ask questions based on Georgia Law. And I want you to answer them. Answer them based on Georgia Law. The laws they are charged with violating
> 
> 1) Were the McMichaels justified under Georgia Law to attempt a Citizens Arrest?
> 
> ...


Beats me 

you can twist an interpretation anyway you need to by the way most of these laws are written but if you're trying to convince me that someone with over two decades of local law enforcement was dumb enough to commit a felony while he's on the phone with police that's a pretty hard sale lol

It was very clear to me that this is nothing more than a show trial because the way the responding officers reacted in the video

They all saw the cell phone video of a well-known local Thief trying to grab a gun while violently attacking a man who is standing his ground

There was no problem at all with the McMichaels defense until tabloid TV got hold of this


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 28, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 arbery has documented mental deficiencies  causing aggressive behavior... even his mom has had to call the cops on him


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 28, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



No, I'm not talking about "mental deficiencies"

I mean you've gone full retard.

You shouldn't ever go full retard...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 28, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> There was no problem at all with the McMichaels defense until tabloid TV got hold of this



So because a wrong isn't exposed it's not wrong?

That's pretty fucked up. But, then again, you _are _retarded.

There was no problem with the defense because there was no way to question it. The only thing police had to go on was the word of the two Pudge 1 and Pudge 2. If that dipshit Roddy hadn't felt compelled to shoot video of it, Pudge 1 and Pudge 2 would be free men today.

But that doesn't mean what they did wasn't wrong...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 28, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. I am going to make this simple. I am going to ask questions based on Georgia Law. And I want you to answer them. Answer them based on Georgia Law. The laws they are charged with violating
> ...



You aren’t answering the questions. Why?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 28, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



He's afraid to.

Answering those questions will force him to not only admit that Travis and Greg McMichael acted unlawfully, but also that he's been stupidly arguing this issue from a position of absolute ignorance for the last month or so...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 28, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Walking towards someone while holding a shotgun is not felony assault



 but shooting someone because they looked like they might attack is..  

TM told police that is what he did.  

AA was already shot when you could see him grabbing the gun. He had every right to try and get the weapon from his attacker after being shot. 

i


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 28, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > There was no problem at all with the McMichaels defense until tabloid TV got hold of this
> ...


The police had the word of three men ( two of them professionally trained law enforcement agents) several 911 calls and a video that all proved that this was a perfectly reasonable self-defense shooting on day one

Tabloid TV concocted all the racial and Corruption narratives to enrage Americans into clicking on their ads


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 28, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> If you've been reduced to counting steps



Counting steps because you are a liar who has counted three steps for TM to get from standing at the middle of his truck on the driver side, around the open door, run across the double yellow line, get completely out of sight of the video camera, and fire the first shot and wound AA on the wrist.

cant be done in three steps - you are a liar.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 28, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Walking towards someone while holding a shotgun is not felony assault
> ...


he got shot as he charged and reached for the barrel of the gun

Travis McMichael had a lot of opportunities to shoot him before he attacked...

why wait until he was so close?

If he wanted to kill an innocent black jogger he would have shot him at distance with a high-powered rifle


NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Walking towards someone while holding a shotgun is not felony assault
> ...


Arbery was shot as he reached for the barrel of the gun

Just like the mentally deranged freak who first attacked young Kyle Rittenhouse

You see when you close distance and then attack a man who is standing his ground or fleeing with a gun it's perfectly reasonable for him to shoot you as you try to disarm him

 forcibly disarming someone who isn't threatening your life unlawfully is felony assault and at no time did the mcMichaels threaten the crook on the video


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 28, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The police had the word of three men ( two of them professionally trained law enforcement agents) several 911 calls and a video that all proved that this was a perfectly reasonable self-defense shooting on day one



First off, Travis McMichael wasn't a "professionally trained law enforcement agent". He was a snipe in the Coast guard; a machinery tech. His law enforcement training was limited to conducting boardings of civilian vessels at sea, and he wouldn't never have been point (the guy in charge) on any of them given his rank. As someone who has actually been "point", I can assure you, there's almost nothing that a civilian boarding has in common with making a citizen's arrest in Georgia.

Oh, wait, you said they weren't trying to do that.

Second, Gregory McMichael was so "well trained" that he was suspended several times for allowing his training to lapse, so much, in fact, that it was a factor in his decision to retire. That's not "professional" by _any _measure...



> Tabloid TV concocted all the racial and Corruption narratives to enrage Americans into clicking on their ads



"Roddy" heard Travis utter a racial slur after the incident, which could easily suggest that this was, at least in part, a racially motivated killing. No one coaxed those words out of him. No one threatened him with anything if he didn't make such an accusation. He offered that up on his own. 

So, if you're panties are in a bunch because you perceive a racial narrative to all of this, blame your hero Roddy, not the media...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 28, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> forcibly disarming someone who isn't threatening your life unlawfully is felony assault and at no time did the mcMichaels threaten the crook on the video



If that were even remotely true, Travis and Gregory McMichael would be free men today.

But, since the prosecutors in Georgia know more about Georgia law than some retard on the internet, they're in jail, where they will likely both remain for a very, very long time...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 28, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> he got shot as he charged and reached for the barrel of the gun


You are a liar. No one can see what was going on when the first shot was fired. I choose to take TM words as the best testimony available. He fired before there was an attack. So quit lying.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 28, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > he got shot as he charged and reached for the barrel of the gun
> ...



You don't understand!

Despite what Travis McMichael says, the Guerilla knows more than McMichael!!! Don't you understand??

Geez!!!


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 28, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Ok. I am going to make this simple. I am going to ask questions based on Georgia Law. And I want you to answer them. Answer them based on Georgia Law. The laws they are charged with violating
> 
> 1) Were the McMichaels justified under Georgia Law to attempt a Citizens Arrest?



To help you out I’ll answer the questions. Answer one. No. Under Georgia Law the Citizen effecting the arrest must have knowledge of a crime having been committed in his presence. Citizens are not authorized to arrest based on a warrant or other information. Any arrest made outside of these strict standards as defined by the courts in Georgia would qualify as False Imprisonment. False Imprisonment is a Felony.



> 2) Were the McMichaels justified under Georgia Law to arm themselves before setting off in pursuit?



No. Possession of a firearm during the commission of a Felony is another felony. Even if you were in possession of a Concealed Weapons Permit, the permit is only valid if you are not committing a Felony.



> 3) For the charge of Felony Murder to be appropriate the McMichaels and Roddy Bryan must be engaged in a qualifying Felony at the time of the death. What Qualifying Felony was used to justify the charge?



Aggravated Assault and False Imprisonment. Both charges would qualify as the foundation for Felony Murder. Since you are fond of Old English Law. Felony Murder is drawn from the Old English. Normally Murder would require intent. You set out intending to kill someone. Premeditation in other words. However. The Old English Law allowed a charge of murder if you were engaged in a crime when the death occurred.

Let’s say you were stealing a woman’s car and she fell and hit her head. She died from the impact to her noggin. Car Jacking is a Felony. So the death while you did not intend to kill would be Felony Murder. She died as a result of your criminal behavior.

In Georgia we don’t have degrees of Murder. It is just Murder. No First second or third. Just Murder.

So once Arbury died in context with their actions under the law they were doomed.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 28, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. I am going to make this simple. I am going to ask questions based on Georgia Law. And I want you to answer them. Answer them based on Georgia Law. The laws they are charged with violating
> ...





SavannahMann said:


> To help you out I’ll answer the questions. Answer one. No. Under Georgia Law the Citizen effecting the arrest must have knowledge of a crime having been committed in his presence


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 28, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The police had the word of three men ( two of them professionally trained law enforcement agents) several 911 calls and a video that all proved that this was a perfectly reasonable self-defense shooting on day one
> ...


they were looking for a black guy BECAUSE of the crime scene videos

Did you know they had an open line to 911 from just before berry charged too when the police arrived?

Nobody recorded any naughty words


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 28, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Despite your interpretation of what Travis McMichael meant the video tells the truth


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 28, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> To help you out I’ll answer the questions. Answer one. No. Under Georgia Law the Citizen effecting the arrest must have knowledge of a crime having been committed in his presence


LOL@ "in his presence"

*you forgot about immediate knollege


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 28, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > he got shot as he charged and reached for the barrel of the gun
> ...


NOPE 

he fired DURING the attack or was arberry doing his Pilates when he broke left and grabbed the gun??

was the throat punch a yoga technique??


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 28, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > To help you out I’ll answer the questions. Answer one. No. Under Georgia Law the Citizen effecting the arrest must have knowledge of a crime having been committed in his presence
> ...



No I didn’t. And let’s say I did. Does it change anything? Arbury was not committing a crime at the time the McMichaels armed up and set off in pursuit was he?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 28, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


did he have permission to be in Larry's house?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 28, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Despite your interpretation of what Travis McMichael meant the video tells the truth


The video does not show what  TM or AA were doing when the first shot was fired. But It does show both men coming back into view from being in front of the truck after the first shot was fired. 

You are a liar when you claim to see AA attack TM before the first shot was fired. There is no way anyone watching the video can see that..

You are seeing AA tryIng, in self defense, to get a shotgun away from a man who just shot him. You are seeing the struggle for the gun before the second shot is fired. 

You are not seeing an unprovoked attack by a crazy black criminal against a good citizen who was doing his duty to assist the police by wanting to ask the criminal a few questions before the police arrive.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 28, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Lets say he did not. In that case Larry could arrest him. But the McMichaels had no such authority. Remember the Winn Dixie case from 1992?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 29, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Just for the fuck of it, let's say he didn't.

Travis McMichael _still _acted unlawfully...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 29, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Despite your interpretation of what Travis McMichael meant the video tells the truth
> ...


Travis was standing his ground with a shotgun and had lots of opportunities to shoot this crook before he was attacked

 by rushing Travis McMichael arbery forced him to defend himself 

The autopsy report is highly indicative of a man trying to grab another man's gun and that was the escalation of force that created a lethal outcome

These two men had dozens of chances to shoot arbery before he attacked them and chose not to because he didn't pose a threat to them until he tried to grab Travis's gun

You guys might have fooled people when they thought arberry was just jogging down the street but now that everybody knows that they've been chasing him for a while when this encounter occurred it's pretty clear that arberry chose to attack when he could have simply walked away and sued them in court for millions of dollars


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 29, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


nobody got arrested in this case till Oprah said so and there's something really wrong with that...

Multiple law enforcement officials didn't charge these men because they knew the law better than Oprah and all the social justice Warriors online

A well-orchestrated propaganda campaign about black victimhood outraged everyone when they saw this kid was simply jogging down the road and got ambushed because he was black

Now that everyone's outraged it's easy to change a law because you have a president and a victem

It's all based on propaganda but that will be forgotten and the law will ultimately be changed after the McMichaels are paraded for the world  but when this encounter occurred it was perfectly legal for you to chase someone you suspected of committing a crime while holding a gun and if that person violently attacks you it was perfectly reasonable for you to defend yourself unless you literally have someone cornered and are threatening them with a firearm aimed directly at them unlawfully

you are not committing a crime by simply  chasing someone while holding a firearm and you're certainly not committing a crime by standing in the middle of the street while holding a firearm aimed at the ground and yelling at someone

arberry is the one that committed the First Act that escalated the situation into an emergency 911 call and then created suspicion when he fled when confronted and then escalated the conflict when he attacked two men standing their ground with guns... at that point Travis McMichael reacted to the three things that the criminal did to instigate, provoke and escalate the situation

arberry instigated it by trespassing/ burglarizing

Provoked suspicion when he fled when confronted

Chose to attack when he had a lot of opportunity to evade and forced the McMichaels to react

Like I said before if the mcmichels wanted to shoot arbery they would have done it long before he forced them to


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 29, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



What a retarded little buffoon you are.

Consider this: Had Travis McMichael not exited his truck with his shotgun, he wouldn't be in jail right now, and he wouldn't be facing a potential death sentence. That's the long and short of it.

Travis and Gregory McMichael easily could've tackled Arbury and held him for police. But that's not what they were interested in doing. They were hunting, and Arbury was their prey.

You know, throughout this entire month-long exchange, you have provided nothing but your own emotional outbursts to back up every single argument, claim and point you've attempted to make. You've lied when you felt it suited your position and you've dismissed inarguable facts when you realized you couldn't refute them.

You want to pretend that you know something about the law in Georgia, when the reality is that you know nothing of the law in Georgia, as evidenced by the fact that you tried to draw comparisons between this case and the Richard Ramirez case (during which you also proved that you have no idea of the concept of someone being "wanted").

Your arguments are based on nothing but emotions and feelings, and neither of those is sufficient to validate your arguments.

We (the smart folks here) know full well that we're never going to change your mind, and I would hope that you possess the requisite level of intelligence to understand that you're not going to change ours.

When all is said and done, everyone will see how wrong you've been on this...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 29, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> nobody got arrested in this case till Oprah said so and there's something really wrong with that...



What's wrong with a crime being exposed?



> Now that everyone's outraged it's easy to change a law because you have a president and a victem



What?

That makes exactly zero sense...



> you are not committing a crime by simply  chasing someone while holding a firearm and you're certainly not committing a crime by standing in the middle of the street while holding a firearm aimed at the ground and yelling at someone



The shotgun wasn't "aimed at the ground".

Let me ask you something: Had Arbury and McMichael not gotten into a physical altercation, and Arbury had just run past McMichael, standing there with a shotgun, what do you think McMichael would've/should've done?



> arberry is the one that committed the First Act that escalated the situation into an emergency 911 call and then created suspicion when he fled when confronted...



More lies.

You continue to ignore the FACT that Pudge #1 and Pudge #2 were unaware of any crime that had just been committed. For that reason alone they weren't justified in chasing him down...



> arberry instigated it by trespassing/ burglarizing



Travis McMichael had no idea whether or not Arbury was running from the construction site. So, given that, the law holds that Arbury instigated nothing...



> Provoked suspicion when he fled when confronted



More lies.

He ran past the McMichael home. He wasn't "fleeing" because, up until the two rednecks armed themselves and went after him, no one was chasing him...



> Like I said before if the mcmichels wanted to shoot arbery they would have done it long before he forced them to



Of course, there's no way to know that.

Travis McMichael was driving a pickup truck. It's not the easiest thing in the world to fire a weapon from a moving vehicle and hit your target. He needed to get ahead of Arbury and get out of the truck to shoot him, because that way he could be more confident of hitting his target...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 29, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Today we are going to discuss an old English standard. It is called Conflict of Interest.

Now this came about when people would be naturally expected to side with family or friends.

An example. Let’s say we get into a fight. You are arrested because my Uncle is the Sheriff. You go to court and find my Father is the Judge and my Brother is the Prosecutor. The chances are zilch that you will get a fair trial. There is a conflict of interest.

The police wanted to arrest them but were told not to by Jackie Johnson. The former boss of Gregory McMichaels.









						Commissioner: District Attorney blocked arrests of father, son in Ahmaud Arbery case
					

Investigators with Glynn County Police Department had cellphone video of Ahmaud Arbery being chased down and killed by two armed men on Feb. 23, the day the deadly shooting happened, but an arrests wasn’t made until two months later.




					www.news4jax.com
				




Now when Johnson saw the cluster it was she passed it off. She’s supposed to pass it to a disinterested third party. Instead she passed it to the father of a lawyer in her office. This lawyer wrote an opinion you would love. Then he recused himself for conflict of interest. This opinion is almost certainly going to lose him his law license. And potentially end up with him in jail.









						Prosecutorial ethics are in the spotlight after the death of Ahmaud Arbery
					

The ABA Journal is read by half of the nation's 1 million lawyers every month. It covers the trends, people and finances of the legal profession from Wall Street to Main Street to Pennsylvania Avenue.



					www.abajournal.com
				




The association of Prosecutors which represents a vast majority of Prosecutors in this country denounced his unprofessional behavior.

Finally the Secretary of State, a Republican sent it to a third, and the first actually disinterested Prosecutor. One who did not know anyone Involved. He called in the GBI. The GBI spent a day looking at the statements and evidence and came to the same conclusion as the responding officers. This was a murder.

The GBI went to the third Prosecutor and they went to a Judge. The Judge listened and looked at the evidence and agreed crimes appear to have been committed. He issued arrest warrants.

The Prosecutor went before a Grand Jury and again went over the evidence. He got indictments.

Now the accused went before a different Judge. This preliminary hearing to decide if there was enough evidence to go forward and even if there was if the accused should get bail. This second Judge said yes. Go forward. And no bail.

Prosecutor number three has a small office. He asked the Secretary of State to transfer it to a larger office with more resources. Otherwise the entire prosecutor’s office would be working on this one case and all other crimes would be unpunished.

So what happened really? What is the most likely cause for this? Disinterested folks said no? Or good old boys tried to take care of a friend? Because to the observer it appears as though once they got out of the circle of friends, Justice ground into motion.

But I am certain of one thing. You won’t respond to this information. You’ll ignore it and start another rabbit to running.

Show me in Georgia Law where the McMichaels were justified in the attempt to arrest? It all starts there. So where in Georgia Law does it say they were in the right?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 29, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The autopsy report is highly indicative of a man trying to grab another man's gun and that was the escalation of force that created a lethal outcome



But when TM rushed to the front of the truck to cut off AA’s path to escape and positioned the barrel of the shotgun close enough for AA to grab it, that means it was TM who rushed toward and pointed his shotgun in the direction of AA and was yelling at him to stop. That is the classic definition of assault with a deadly weapon. Thats on top of the felony TM openly admitted to when he told police he raised his shotgun and told him to get on the ground. The armed chase itself was a felony.

The command to get on the ground was when AA was approaching about 90 feet from the truck - when AA swerved to his right the camera does not show TM making the final assault. But we know he did because the camera does show TM backing across the double yellow line after the first shot was fired .

These three men murdered a young man in Georgia for jogging while black and it is beyond a shadow of a doubt except for racists.

Your defense for the murderers is weaker than your brain and your morals. As long as you continue posting lies about the shooting and the victim I will refute them.

Not to convince you but to let any one coming across the hate speech you write know what a crock bullshit you are peddling.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 30, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


The McMichaels were experienced hunters... why try to talk to a man if you're out for murder?

They were chasing him for over 5 minutes before they lost him and took up the position at the End of the Street and then Arberry comes running directly at them 

 they had numerous chances to shoot him yet didn't 

 Travis had a clear shot at a man running directly at him in this photo



why would he wait for Arberry to run up and start punching him in the face if he wanted to murder a black jogger??

Your feeble mind has been unhinged by Propaganda and you're now lost deeply in The Ether that Oprah and lebron created 

 they wanted you to believe that this was an innocent young black jogger who was ambushed by a couple of white Vigilantes who targeted him for the color of his skin

But now we know through evidence that they recognized him personally as a wanted man and gave Chase identical to the far far more liberal state of California in the scenario with Richard Ramirez

The police were about to stop Arberry as well as they were on their way  and he was a wanted man... if he had tried to punch one of them while grabbing at his gun he would have had been shot by them also just like that dumbass Criminal Michael Brown but I suppose you or one of the limp wristed sissy liberal squealing hands up don't shoot and we know how that turned out don't we LOL


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 30, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The autopsy report is highly indicative of a man trying to grab another man's gun and that was the escalation of force that created a lethal outcome
> ...


I think you're just too hateful bigot who can't stand white Southern Culture

Perhaps it made you feel uncomfortable because of your lifestyle or sexual orientation but the fact is not all rednecks are racist murderers

Perhaps you hate the laws of citizens arrest and Americans right to bear arms because you're afraid of guns and that's why you are bigoted against white Southern Culture

Who knows what kind of mental pathology and gymnastics that goes through someone's mind in an attempt to justify criminal behavior in these Peoples Neighborhood from a wanted Thief

I bet if arbery had stolen your purse and it had some photos of you with a cucumber up your rear you would be screaming stop that man stop that man like a Damsel in Distress but when it comes to other people's life liberty and property you don't care about Acts like robbery and assault

It's perfectly legal for you to walk towards somebody while holding a shotgun in the low ready position and order them to stop fleeing

You're probably even allowed to do that in San Francisco and New York City but I know for a fact it's perfectly legal in the hillbilly state of Georgia

You're actually suggesting that a man was standing in the middle of the street and threatening arberry with a shotgun pointed at him yet arbery was stupid enough to run directly at him from a distance of over 90 ft and try to violently disarm a man who could have shot him at any time

Arbery was mentally retarded but he wasn't that stupid, he ran around the truck and try to Ambush Travis McMichael because he didn't believe that Travis was going to shoot him since he would have in the many opportunities he had prior to arberries assault


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 30, 2020)

The kind of insanity you people have on display is pretty impressive

the first person that called the cops on berry noticed him going into the house under construction and recognized him as the man wanted by the police

why don't you guys want this man arrested for racially profiling an innocent young black jogger who just wanted a drink of water?

I'm surprised you people don't think he's the one who provoked and instigated the entire incident because if he would have just left him alone this whole thing would have never happened!!


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 30, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You seem to know a lot of things for a fact. So post the links. You see, I have posted links saying that the McMichaels were not justified in their pursuit. That it was a felony. I have posted links that said that they had no right to attempt a Citizens Arrest. I have posted the precedents. I have posted a lot of things. 

You have not read them, or have not understood them, or have decided it is all bullshit. 

Ok. Let’s get serious. Earlier you said they would change the law after the McMichaels. The Law that has been on the books for decades. The Winn Dixie decision that showed that nobody has a right or responsibility to perform a citizens arrest if they do not see a crime committed. That decision from the appeals court was in 1992. 

Now, you contend they changed the law. Just for the McMichaels. So here is what it would take. First, someone had to travel back in time and tell the appeals court to decide it this way, and a lot of other cases that would apply to this particular case. Then travel back in time and use these newly created by time travel precedents to screw the McMichaels. Now, I don’t know about you. But if I had access to a Time Machine, I think I’d go back and give myself the winning lottery numbers. Not screw with legal precedents. But that’s me. 

I demolished your arguments. Others have too. So now you’re recycling it with insults and the like. 

So fine. If that is what we are going to devolve to. Let’s get started. You Blithering Idiot. You wouldn’t know legal if it humped your leg. The only way you could be entrusted with any aspect of public safety is if you were foolishly hired to be a school crossing guard. You would look dumb standing there wearing your retard helmet to make sure when you fell you didn’t damage that enormous misshapen empty mass on your neck. What I can’t figure out. And seriously I don’t understand this. There were probably Half a Billion Sperm in the shot that created you. What boggles the imagination is that the one that created you was the best? Talk about the shallow end of the gene pool. What happened? How far back do we have to go before your family tree sprouts a branch? Some fresh blood in the mix? 

I’ve seen bra‘s with bigger numbers than your IQ. As for your idea of leading? You couldn’t lead Nun’s in Silent Prayer without screwing it up. And as far as your idea of Legal and the Law, I’m not sure you would be right in any state of the union, much less Georgia. 

It is rare to find someone who is wrong about everything. Hell I wouldn’t trust you if you said Night was Dark and Day was Light. I can only assume your Nurse has to remind you to bathe to keep flies from leaving fresh shit to chase your nasty ass down. And I have it on good authority that you’re not much of a Man, but you have a hell of a Strap On. 

I know why you keep accusing us who disagree with you of being gay. It’s that you’re really treating this like the Gay Tinder. Hoping to find a date. How long before you post a Gif of yourself in your signature box suck starting a Harley? Oh I forgot, you’re too dumb to add to your signature line. My Bad. 

Like Tone Loc, I am not interested in the Oscar Meyer Wiener. Or in your case, the Armor Vienna Sausage. I can understand why you are so hostile. Since you’re not likely to marry, and I mean who could blame a woman for rejecting a bridge troll like you? The Good news is that we will be spared any more generations of your particular line. That good news means the collective IQ of humanity probably jumped Ten points right there. 

Now, you should get off the internet and go back to licking windows. Something you are qualified to do.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 30, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


You've whipped yourself up a good conspiracy befitting a tinfoil helmet but the cops who responded to the scene we're also in agreement that it was a perfectly reasonable shooting and they hadn't received orders from the boss to stand down just yet

The  First Responders are often times the most legitimate opinion of all


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 30, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


i only read a couple words out of each paragraph of your tirade but it was plenty to get the gist of that response

your fixation on citizen's arrest could have come to fruition had your criminal hero not violently attacked the McMichaels

don't you remember the Starbucks case?

Just don't punch anybody and any young black person can get paid millions of dollars for resisting arrest

And now you want to make it not only a lottery win but a permission slip to commit an act of violence as well

I assume you're just a privileged white person who feels terribly guilty about their privileged lifestyle


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 30, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



And the First Responders were using an interrogation technique. Gone are the days when they beat the confession out of people. You see, it works much better if you are sympathetic, understanding. The interviewee wants to help you understand, and they confess. The McMichaels confessed. That is why the First Responders wanted to arrest them. 

I posted this link before. But you didn’t read it. Let me post it again. 









						County commissioner claims DA Johnson blocked arrest of McMichaels
					

Getting out ahead of an official statement, Glynn County Commissioner Peter Murphy said Friday that District Attorney Jackie Johnson stopped Glynn County Police officers from arresting Gregory McMichael and his




					thebrunswicknews.com
				




Jackie Johnson says that is not true. But there were confirmed phone calls between the police and the DA. What is debated is what they said. We may never know unless one of the calls was on a recorded line. Perhaps it is, and right now the FBI is building a case for Abuse of Office. 

So your First Responder argument falls flat. Mainly because despite your “twenty years in Public Safety” your knowledge of interrogation techniques is about thirty years out of date. 



			https://www.cga.ct.gov/2014/rpt/2014-R-0071.htm
		


It has better results than the old scare or intimidate the baddie. And it works infinitely better than torture or beating the confession out of them. It provides factual confirmable information. 

Of course it takes time, and time is precious in Hollywood productions. A good example of this technique is the end of Citizen X. The Psychiatrist sits down after days of people shouting at the suspect. He sits down and doesn’t ask any questions. He starts to describe the individual who committed the crimes. A serial killer. The Killer breaks down and finally admits the crimes, and discusses them with the first person who would understand. 

The book is longer, and more detailed, and I would suggest you read it, but you wouldn’t. Here is the Wiki page, it’s still probably too long for your limited attention span. 



			https://www.cga.ct.gov/2014/rpt/2014-R-0071.htm
		


Oh, and if you wonder how good the cop was in Russia? During the Cold War, when they were still the Soviets, the FBI got information on the crimes, and the police work. By the time they had caught the baddie, the FBI was using it as a textbook case of solid science based police work. And the head of the Behavior Sciences Unit said that if he was ever running from the cops, the last cop on earth he wanted to be chasing him was Burakov. The cop leading the hunt. He was relentless, patient, methodical, and worked every crime scene personally. 

Days of people shouting and threatening him got nowhere. A few hours of someone sympathetic, got the confession. Chikatilo was executed after his conviction. 

But there are other examples. Patient understanding, and sympathy. Sitting down across the worst criminal and just explaining how you understand what they did, works more often than torture or threats. It is why many of us opposed the “enhanced” interrogation the Military embraced after 9-11. It does not lead to accurate information. And it really never has. Mostly it gets what you dictate to the baddie. They’ll confess to anything, and name anyone, to make it stop. 

You would know this if you were even a Street Cop. You would know this if you were involved in arrests in any way, shape, or form. I know this because I read, and learn, which you are incapable of. 

So the First Responders have been managed.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 30, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Yes I remember the Starbucks case. Only it was radically different wasn’t it? In that case the Manager called the police, and had the people arrested for not leaving. They did not  place the men under Citizens Arrest, and as I recall it happened in Philadelphia, which is still not in Georgia. Once again proving you have no clue that every state has different laws. Idiot. 

When someone is committing a crime against you, you have every right to defend yourself according to you is that not correct? Including using Lethal force?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 30, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis had a clear shot at a man running directly at him in this photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They didn’t set out to murder a black jogger. That’s not how white privilege and white supremacy works. You see to them all blacks are inferior and therefore susceptible to criminal behaviors. A running black male has obviously committed a crime and is trying to escape from being captured by the superior white authorities and superior white property owners.

They took their guns for two reasons: (1) they  assume at the start that all black running criminal males are armed even while wearing shorts and TShirt. There’s got to be an illegal gun concealed under that light clothing somehow along with the circular saw and drill press and hammer that he just stole from a construction site. (2) Surely the inferior black criminal male suspect more likely would stop and be detained by three white superior men in two separate vehicles if they brandished their weapons.

The screenshot from the video shows more evidence that will add up to convict your white superior heroes of murder as charged. They did not have to have “intent to murder” to be convicted in Georgia. Your photo taken by one of the three conspirators who was pursuing and recording from behind shows that by the four minute mark of the illegal pursuit all three assailants had accepted the fact that AA did not have a firearm. In the photo you can see GM standing in full view of AA as he approached and it is also on record that GM put his handgun down and and had his cell phone in his hand instead.

It’s right at this point that the three white males shouid have recognized the folly of their armed attempt to detain AA for three reasons: (1) AA ignored TM’s ‘at gunpoint’ command to get on the ground and kept jogging ahead but swerved to evade TM as much as possible. (2)  It was plain to see that AA was not an immediate threat to the peace and tranquility of the neighborhood because he was not armed or dangerous and they had not witnessed him committing a violent crime in the moments preceding their pursuit and blockade. (3)They had means to take photos of their ‘suspect’ from which they could hand over to police so if he had just committed a crime they could identify him for the police and white property owner 

The screen shot you posted I believe is the exact moment right before AA swerved to his right to run past the passenger side.

That swerve cause TM to react badly and wrongly and that reaction is what leads to AA death and ultimately to the conviction of all three men to conviction of murder.

TM should have stayed where he was put his weapon down and allowed AA pass unharmed.

TM escalated the aggravated assault that all three were committing when he ran to the front of the truck and trued to block AA path and the first shot was fired.

two shots later the aggravated assault had a murder charge tacked on.

The video shows exactly how guilty they are.

But it was TM!s stupid reaction to put the shotgun directly in the path of a black man who was jogging on a public street that will send his father and a neighbor to prison for a very long time.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 30, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It's perfectly legal for you to walk towards somebody while holding a shotgun in the low ready position and order them to stop fleeing



I am all for the private ownership of guns for hunting, sports and self protection in the hands of mentally competent people.. Your statement above is one of many that disqualifies you from owning a gun because you are not intelligent enough to understand the law and you shouldn’t have one.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 30, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The McMichaels were experienced hunters... why try to talk to a man if you're out for murder?



So you admit that they were hunting him.

Why go hunting if you don't intend to kill what you're hunting?



> They were chasing him for over 5 minutes before they lost him and took up the position at the End of the Street and then Arberry comes running directly at them



How did they know where to stop their truck?

Oh, and that's another thing: Earlier you said you were looking at some overhead views of the area where he was killed, and you said it wasn't very developed. I asked you to post the image you were lookoing at, and you've not done so. Why not? Is it because you're afraid to paint yourself into a corner with someone who's actually been there and knows exactly how built up it is?



> they had numerous chances to shoot him yet didn't



Yeah,. that'll be a perfect defense. I hope his lawyers use that...



> Travis had a clear shot at a man running directly at him in this photo
> why would he wait for Arberry to run up and start punching him in the face if he wanted to murder a black jogger??



That would be a question for the pudgy redneck, not me.

You seem to think that asking these questions magically proves you right, and they don't...



> Your feeble mind has been unhinged by Propaganda and you're now lost deeply in The Ether that Oprah and lebron created



That's hardly an insult when it comes from the dipshit who can't answer simple questions and changes his argument from day to day...



> they wanted you to believe that this was an innocent young black jogger who was ambushed by a couple of white Vigilantes who targeted him for the color of his skin



First, I didn't know Oprah had opined on the issue until I read that in this thread. Second, I couldn't give a flying fuck what Lebron James says about anything.

Third, Roddy heard Travis McMichael use a racial slur after McMichael murdered Arbury. That, alone, is probably more than sufficient to make this a hate crime. If that's the case, I've got $20 bucks that says Travis gets the death penalty and Gregory spends the rest of his pathetic little life in prison.



> But now we know through evidence that they recognized him personally as a wanted man and gave Chase identical to the far far more liberal state of California in the scenario with Richard Ramirez



This has been explained to you countless times, and you choose to remain ignorant (or is it stupid?) regarding it.

Richard Ramirez had been identified by the police and, as such, was a wanted man. The police in the Arbury case never identified Arbury, nor did they ever announce his status as a wanted man.



> The police were about to stop Arberry as well as they were on their way  and he was a wanted man...



No, he was not a wanted man.

Are you autistic? Seriously. You keep saying the same old, tired things despite the fact that reality is very, very different.

You have a right to your own opinion in this case. You do not, however, have a right to your own facts...



> if he had tried to punch one of them while grabbing at his gun he would have had been shot by them also just like that dumbass Criminal Michael Brown



Well, see, that wouldn't have happened. As Arbury wasn't armed, the police would've used non-lethal means to subdue him. They would do that because they're law enforcement professionals. The McMichael twins were not. If they were, they would've used non-lethal means...



> but I suppose you or one of the limp wristed sissy liberal squealing hands up don't shoot and we know how that turned out don't we LOL



Here's the difference between you and me, little boy.  I carry a gun every single day; sometimes two. In the last 30 years I have drawn my gun twice to defend myself and my loved ones. I was forced to fire it in one of those instances. But here's the thing, dipshit: As soon as I drew my weapon, I knew there was a fair chance that I would be arrested, even though there was no question that it was a righteous shoot. I was questioned for a couple of hours at the sheriff's office before the lead detective informed my attorney that I wouldn't be charged.

I was thanked for my cooperation, my gun was returned to me, and I left.

So do yourself a favor and check your adolescent attitude. You're nothing but a little punk bitch whose balls haven't dropped yet, probably still living with and sponging off mom and dad, and who has exactly zero experience with anything of importance in the real world.

I love watching the expressions on faces of ignorant pieces of shit like you when you finally realize that you were wrong all along...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 30, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It's perfectly legal for you to walk towards somebody while holding a shotgun in the low ready position and order them to stop fleeing



This is an absolutely stunning display of stupidity.

There's no such thing as a "low ready position" when you're holding a shotgun and approaching someone.

You're such an idiot...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 30, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> the first person that called the cops on berry noticed him going into the house under construction and recognized him as the man wanted by the police



Time to put up or shut up, dickweed.

If he was wanted by the police, then there's a record of it, and that record would be public. I challenge you; no, I defy you, to link to anything that indicates that Arbury was wanted by the police.

You can't do it, because he never was...


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 30, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> 
> the simple fact is arberry was a well-known local Petty Criminal who was caught casing out a house that had suffered a string of recent burglaries and fled like a thief when he was confronted by the neighbor
> 
> ...


You don't have a fucking clue what you're talking about.  I am a resident of Brunswick.  The incident happened about 4 miles from my house.  I have followed it since February, having an interest in self defense cases.
The McMichaels thought Arbery had stolen a pistol out of Travis' truck some months earlier.  They knew him, the senior McMichaels having arrest Arbery previously.  When they saw him jog by they thought to detain him and turn him over to LE.  So far, so good. If that's what they had done, no problem.
Instead they confronted him with a shotgun and other weapons. Arbery lunged towards the gun and Travis fired multiple times, killing him. There is no self defense law that would cover assaulting someone first.  The McMichaels are idiots who thought they could get away with it because the senior McMichaels had worked for the corrupt Jackie Johnson, the DA here.  And they were right until the story hit the papers.  DA Johnson lost her re-election bid btw precisely on this case.
The fact the McMichaels are out and out racists is irrelevant here. I believe the same scenario would have played out if Arbery had been white.  It is part of the deep corruption in this county.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 30, 2020)

The Rabbi said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> ...



I am up around Savannah. And the Old Boy Network in Brunswick is legendary even here. Now that the State is involved the Old Boys are running for the shadows as fast as they can while denying it ever existed. I’ve live in Georgia for more than 25 years and I honestly do not see a way out for the Trio. And I am a staunch defender of the Rights of the Accused and a long time advocate for a good defense in court.

I hope they get better attorneys than I’ve seen so far. Because they are going to need it.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 30, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


My family came to Savannah in the 1880s and I spent lots of time there in the '70s.
Anyway, yeah you're right.  The prosecutor seems like a very smart person and I think she'll do a good job.  I think Roddy Bryant might get off only because there is no law against being stupid.  But I haven't seen the full video, only the clip that was played.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 30, 2020)

The Rabbi said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> ...



King Guerilla (aka F. Lee Bailey) will be along shortly to explain to you why your opinion as a nearby resident who studies self defense cases is meaningless.

Carry on...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 30, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> I am up around Savannah. And the Old Boy Network in Brunswick is legendary even here.



I get up to Savannah every so often. It's only about a three hour drive from St. Augustine...



> I hope they get better attorneys than I’ve seen so far. Because they are going to need it.



Shit, Johnny Cochran wouldn't be able to get an acquittal in this case...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 30, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > I am up around Savannah. And the Old Boy Network in Brunswick is legendary even here.
> ...



I think an acquittal is possible if very unlikely. First. You need one legal team speaking for all the defendants. They have three right now all contributing to the guilt of the others but not their own client. That will nearly guarantee a guilty verdict.

If they play it smart. There is a ten or even fifteen percent chance of an acquittal. I doubt they will though. If they start to then the Prosecution will offer a plea bargain deal with Roddy to get the two most directly responsible.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 30, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 here we go with another tinfoil conspiracy theory


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 30, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


So if I see someone that scares me I'm allowed to use lethal Force against them?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 30, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Travis had a clear shot at a man running directly at him in this photo
> ...


 why didn't they just shoot him on their first encounter then?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 30, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The McMichaels were experienced hunters... why try to talk to a man if you're out for murder?
> ...


 didn't read any of that shit LOL

 but in skimming through I found multiple mistakes

By the way people don't know if a suspect is armed or not when they being chasing them that's why it's so critical to be armed yourself just in case


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 30, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Travis had a clear shot at a man running directly at him in this photo
> ...


 if they were out to murder a poor innocent Negro jogger why did they just take the shot here?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 30, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > the first person that called the cops on berry noticed him going into the house under construction and recognized him as the man wanted by the police
> ...


So what you're saying is the police had no reports of arbery burglarizing this house?

The McMichaels literally mention the cop  who took the reports by name in the video LOL


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 30, 2020)

The Rabbi said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> ...


Let me get this straight

 the McMichaels "assaulted" arbery by talking to him while holding a shotgun but arberry DID NOT assault the McMichaels by rushing the both of em and grabbing the shotgun while punching Travis in the face?

Don't forget arberry instigated and provoked the entire situation by entering  the English property and then fleeing when confronted plus assaulting the men who tried to speak to him about it?


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 30, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



That has been your contention through this thread hasn’t it?


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 30, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Shat part? The provided links on interrogation?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 30, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> arberry DID NOT assault the McMichaels by rushing the both of em and grabbing the shotgun while punching Travis in the face?



you finally got something right. AA tried to escape on the passenger side. he got past GM but TM ran to get in front of truck to block AA’s path to escape. When the two men met at the front of the truck TM shot him. You cannot see AA punching TM in the face before the first shot was fired.
when the video shows AA punching TM in the face he has already been shot at and hit in the wrist. Must’ve pissed AA off to get shot for the crime of jogging while black.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 30, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> here we go with another tinfoil conspiracy theory



Says the idiot who wants us to believe that every news media outlet, Lebron James and Oprah Winfrey have conspired against Travis McMichael..


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 30, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> didn't read any of that shit LOL



Which is why you remain ignorant and uneducated on the issue...



> but in skimming through I found multiple mistakes



No, you didn't...



> By the way people don't know if a suspect is armed or not when they being chasing them that's why it's so critical to be armed yourself just in case



You know nothing of being armed. All of your experience being armed comes from Grand Theft Auto.

Seriously, there's not a single thing you can teach anyone about carrying and using a gun properly and responsibly...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> So what you're saying is the police had no reports of arbery burglarizing this house?



Getting reports about someone doesn't equate to that someone being "wanted"...



> The McMichaels literally mention the cop  who took the reports by name in the video LOL



Yes, they did, because the "old boy" network is strong in southern Georgia...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Dec 31, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...




Criminal Arbary knew he was snagged trespassing and casing the house---so when the men followed him and told him to stop-it certainly was thinking OH SHIT I've been caught how dare the white cops try to stop me from being a criminal...this pretending that this guy wasn't a criminal is crazy.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I don't see anyone doing that.

What we're discussing is whether or not the level of force Travis McMichael chose to use was appropriate. The general consensus, with the exception of one no-nothing jerkoff, is that it was not...


----------



## badbob85037 (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> 
> the simple fact is arberry was a well-known local Petty Criminal who was caught casing out a house that had suffered a string of recent burglaries and fled like a thief when he was confronted by the neighbor
> 
> ...


Don't worry. After the war these things will be right once again. The only thing to worry about is who will be firs, media or democrats..


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Oh Lord. Twenty pages in and we have to start all over with Georgia Law. Ok. Fine.

Under Georgia Law the McMichaels had no authority to pursue or even tell Arbury to stop. The only person with that authority for your supposed crimes was Larry English or his designated representative. The McMichaels were not designated. Neither were they cops at the time of the incident. Daddy was retired. Mainly because he never finished his training to maintain his certification. An analogy here. If you do not renew your Drivers License you can’t legally drive anymore.

The McMichaels had no authority to perform a Citizens Arrest. That means the attempt was a felony. Trespassing is a misdemeanor. So the McMichaels performed a felony to catch a suspected misdemeanor. If that wasn’t enough they then commit the crime of Aggravated Assault. In Georgia that is where you threaten a person with a gun or other potentially deadly weapon. It is also a Felony. So even if Arbury had stopped the McMichaels were looking at Prison for at least three years.

Now you can not claim self defense while committing crimes. Otherwise every Armed Robbery Suspect would swear it was self defense when they shot the clerk. So Travis can’t claim self defense.

So the charges are appropriate for the Vigilante Trio. And they will almost certainly be convicted and sent to Prison for twenty years, the mandatory minimum by law. Anything above that is at the discretion of the Judge.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> .this pretending that this guy wasn't a criminal is crazy.



Either way, pretending or not pretending that AA was a criminal is meaningless folly in a court of law in Georgia.

Pretending that three white men who tried to detain AA were not committing a felony when they stalked, chased and corned a black male who was jogging and who was no threat to anyone is the denial of legal reality and is a viewpoint taken mostly by whites who are ignorant and racist.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > arberry DID NOT assault the McMichaels by rushing the both of em and grabbing the shotgun while punching Travis in the face?
> ...


 sure is an odd method of Escape

Run directly at your pursuers for nearly the length of a football field and then attack one of them

I guess logic gets a little hazy when you're trying to defend a mentally retarded Street Criminal





 too bad he didn't just break right

 he could still be jogging while black

( of course the video never showed him jogging until he got caught in the house and then he started running)

Hilarious anybody buys the jogging bit anymore


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > .this pretending that this guy wasn't a criminal is crazy.
> ...


the berry was a well-known Street criminal and a wanted man in that neighborhood

he was a mentally retarded Street Criminal who came from a family full of criminals


this boy is a YouTube famous crook

*was


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 nobody threatened him with the gun and nobody took him into custody

It's not illegal by Georgia law to speak to someone while holding your gun  that's not even aimed at them and that's all that happened until your criminal hero told his Braveheart Kung Fu theater attack

 if you see a man running out of your neighbor's house covered in blood you're allowed to chase him and ask him questions while holding a gun in the low ready position

 just because you're the title feeble coward that would let the criminal run away doesn't mean the rest of the nation will and American law is well established in this category

Oprah and LeBron want these three men locked up so there's a very good chance that's what happens even though it would be a miscarriage of American Justice


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> nobody threatened him with the gun and nobody took him into custody



Liars do not do well in a courtroom and you are a liar.. TM admitted to police that he raised his weapon and told AA to get on the ground. That conclusively was a threat and was a clear felony under Georgia law. A few seconds later AA’s bleeding, dying body was lying on the ground. AA was taken into custody albeit they killed him to do it and tacked on a racist slur as they watched their bleeding trophy die.


----------



## gipper (Dec 31, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > nobody threatened him with the gun and nobody took him into custody
> ...


I don’t doubt what you state is accurate, but why would he run toward armed men he knew where racist idiots.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


They know he's a criminal 

they just signed on to the innocent black jogger Theory before they saw all the evidence and are holding on Till The Bitter End


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

gipper said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


They want you to believe he was just jogging along the side of the road when two men came up and gunnef him down.... the fact is they all knew each other and recognized one another

Gregory McMichael had worked on his theft case and recognized him from the crime scene video Travis recognized him as a Prowler in the neighborhood he had an encounter with

They've been chasing him for some time when he got angry and decided to attack them... probably got tired from "jogging" so far in those long cotton cargo shorts and loose laced high tops LOL


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > nobody threatened him with the gun and nobody took him into custody
> ...


Raising a gun on someone that's charging directly at you is a perfectly reasonable thing to do

 what do you want an armed citizen to do wait until they're attacked??

oh yeah that's what happened to Travis 

If he wanted to murder arbery he would have shot him before he was being punched in the face


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 31, 2020)

gipper said:


> I don’t doubt what you state is accurate, but why would he run toward armed men he knew where racist idiots.



#1 The only condition that matters with regard to AA mental state and decisions he made during the five minute armed assault that led to his death was whether or not he had cause to fear for his life from the three armed men who attacked him that day.,

#2 regarding your question we know for a fact that the third man involved in the assault and attempt to detain was following AA in his truck during those  final seconds of his life  which makes it understandable that AA was running away from  one of the drivers who has admitted to police that he hit him with his truck when he tried to block him. 

#3 right or wrong pursuant to #1 AA decided it was safest to remain out in the open on a public street ignoring his attackers rather than try to flee on private property.

#4 with all of that above the fact is AA actually tried as much as possible to avoid the attacker with the shotgun by going around on the passenger side because when that decision was made the shotgun welding attacker was on the driver’s side.

#5 it’s highly possible that escape #4 wouid have worked except his attacker with the loaded shotgun ran around to the front of the truck to block him from getting by.

it’s at this point that both men are not visible to the camera as to what took place but we do know that the two men came together and AA was shot in the wrist. and we do have the shooter telling police that he fired the first shot before AA attacked.

it’s murder in Georgia to kill someone for jogging while black even if the killers suspect involvement in a crime. And AA had the right to self defense by grabbing the weapon and punching the man who brought it because he was not the one committing the felony during the five minute chase and attack.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> the berry was a well-known Street criminal and a wanted man in that neighborhood



He was not "wanted", and someone isn't "wanted" in just a neighborhood. They're either wanted or they're not. As far as law enforcement was concerned he was not.

Despite your stupid assertion that this was just like the Ramirez case, the fact of the matter is that Ramirez had a "WANTED" poster. Arbury did not. Why? Because Arbury was not recognized from a "WANTED" poster.

That's a difference you're too afraid to address, so you ignore it...



> he was a mentally retarded Street Criminal who came from a family full of criminals



His family background has absolutely nothing to do with Travis McMichael's conduct on the day he murdered Arbury...



> this boy is a YouTube famous crook



Yeah, he was so famous that no one knew his name until after Travis McMichael murdered him.

Question for you: What do you think of the fact that, after murdering Arbury, McMichael looked down at him and uttered a racial slur?

I think it means this was actually a racially motivated crime...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> if you see a man running out of your neighbor's house covered in blood you're allowed to chase him and ask him questions while holding a gun in the low ready position



But that's not what happened in this case. I wish you could understand how absolutely fucking ignorant you look by continuing like this. 

Seriously, dude, you're a fucking idiot...


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



The problem is you my friend. You are the racist. You change your story every single reply. They were in pursuit. Totally reasonable and under old English law legal to take him into citizens arrest.

Explain to me based on the Georgia BAR standard I posted when they did in fact effect an arrest.

You really are just turtled up. When they and Roddy struck him with their vehicles that was also aggravated assault. The three of them set out to catch a petty thief and ended up committing multiple felonies.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 31, 2020)

gipper said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Because he was being chased by another vehicle that had already intentionally struck him.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 31, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Sadly, you're spinnin' your wheels here.

Guerilla's either too stupid or too ignorant to accept anything which even slightly resembles common sense...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t doubt what you state is accurate, but why would he run toward armed men he knew where racist idiots.
> ...


 even though arbery committed all the acts that provoked to the McMichaels to give Chase I will concede that his mentally retarded BLM propaganda Steeped mind may be deficient enough to logically surmise that the men who'd been chasing him for an extended amount of time without any violence whatsoever intended to commit an act of violence in the middle of the street, in broad daylight while on the phone with the police plus a witness in tow

 they were just waiting for their chance to get him close enough since they didn't have a long-range weapon handy LOL

 good thing he attacked them before they committed the crime of citizen's arrest huh?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


 you guys keep suggesting that it's an act of violence to speak to somebody while holding a shotgun

 clearly I'm dealing with some hardcore Street toughs here lol


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


actually he was trying to carjack roddy and there's no evidence that he was struck with a vehicle only the witness testimony that he was trying to open the door of the truck  Roddy was cutting him off with

too bad he didn't just keep jogging while black... would have had a pretty good lawsuit if he didn't try to throat punch anybody

Just look at the Starbucks guys... you can get paid Millions if you don't do anything violent and just resist arrest like a couple privileged jerks


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> you guys keep suggesting that it's an act of violence to speak to somebody while holding a shotgun



In Georgia, pointing a weapon at someone, as Travis did, is considered assault with a deadly weapon. You don't even need to have ammunition in the gun...



> clearly I'm dealing with some hardcore Street toughs here lol



Bitch, you'd cry like a little girl if you ever had to contend with me and my kind...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> actually he was trying to carjack roddy



You just keep laying it on thicker and thicker, and you're just looking dumber and dumber...



> and there's no evidence that he was struck with a vehicle only the witness testimony that he was trying to open the door of the truck  Roddy was cutting him off with



Well, aside from Roddy telling the police he did it.

I mean, Hell, you're probably a far better authority on Roddy's actions that day than he is...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > the berry was a well-known Street criminal and a wanted man in that neighborhood
> ...


Actually grandpa had an open line to 911 the entire time and nobody heard any naughty words so it sounds like that's a big load of crap

It definitely was a racial motivated Chase though because they kept seeing a black guy that looks identical to him trespassing in the Larry English property so it's not like they're going to be looking for a little Korean woman

You're desperate attempt to to ascribe a naughty racial motivation to this perfectly reasonable shooting smacks of someone that has run out of options and honestly if someone had just been in punched in the face a bunch of times by a black guy I could understand them using the word LOL

 arbery was absolutely a wanted man, if the police saw him walking out of that property they would have stopped him and asked him what he was doing in there as well and if he fled when confronted and then tried to punch one of them in the throat he would have got his dumbass shot just the same

The police had received multiple reports from multiple individuals that a man that looked identical to him was burglarizing the neighborhood and the property so they were looking for him they just didn't know his name yet


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > you guys keep suggesting that it's an act of violence to speak to somebody while holding a shotgun
> ...


 Trouble for you is nobody pointed a gun at Arberry 

If you saw a man running out of your neighbor's house covered in blood who panicked when he saw you looking at him you'd run back in your house dial 911 and mess your pants

 I would Sprint over to the perpetrator take him down with a football tackle and put my knee in the back of his neck until the police arrived because I'm a real man not a sissy little coward who messes his pants hiding under the bed feverishly tapping out the 911 keys with his Nimble effeminate fingers


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > actually he was trying to carjack roddy
> ...


Roddy said he blocked him in and the kid tried to get in his truck

That's attempted felony carjacking 

your criminal Hero has a long list of things he did that instigated and provoked the entire incident


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Actually grandpa had an open line to 911 the entire time and nobody heard any naughty words so it sounds like that's a big load of crap



So, that's your response? Just deny it happened?

Roddy, one of the conspirators, is the one who told the police Travis said it, not some random passerby...



> if someone had just been in punched in the face a bunch of times by a black guy I could understand them using the word



So, now you're saying he said it?

Which is it?



> arbery was absolutely a wanted man, if the police saw him walking out of that property they would have stopped him and asked him what he was doing in there as well and if he fled when confronted and then tried to punch one of them in the throat he would have got his dumbass shot just the same



Absolutely true.

HOWEVER

If they just saw him walking down the street by the local Best Buy (there's one not too far away from where Arbury was murdered), they'd have no reason to stop him. Why? Because he wasn't wanted. There was no warrant for his arrest. There was no "BOLO". There was nothing.

When someone is "WANTED", that means there's been a warrant issued for their arrest. No suck warrant was issued for Arbury...



> The police had received multiple reports from multiple individuals that a man that looked identical to him was burglarizing the neighborhood and the property so they were looking for him they just didn't know his name yet



Show me the "WANTED" poster...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 your criminal hero had committed the act of trespass likely burglary attempted carjacking and assault before he was finally shot by Travis McMichael who was sustaining a direct attack on his person at the time of the shooting

 you're manic disjointed posting style smacks of someone that is emotionally involved and that's understandable because you're trying to defend a mentally retarded career criminal that got caught in the act


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Trouble for you is nobody pointed a gun at Arberry



Earlier you stated that Travis did exactly that...



> If you saw a man running out of your neighbor's house covered in blood who panicked when he saw you looking at him you'd run back in your house dial 911 and mess your pants



You keep bringing up that retarded scenario. Nobody saw Arbury running out of any house that day. It's not a similar scenario.

As for someone covered in blood, the presence of blood gives the police probable cause to believe that a crime has been committed. Someone running down the street does not...



> I would Sprint over to the perpetrator take him down with a football tackle and put my knee in the back of his neck until the police arrived because I'm a real man not a sissy little coward who messes his pants hiding under the bed feverishly tapping out the 911 keys with his Nimble effeminate fingers



You're a cowardly little retarded bitch. You're not a "real man", you're a little girl...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> your criminal hero had committed the act of trespass likely burglary attempted carjacking and assault before he was finally shot by Travis McMichael who was sustaining a direct attack on his person at the time of the shooting
> 
> you're manic disjointed posting style smacks of someone that is emotionally involved and that's understandable because you're trying to defend a mentally retarded career criminal that got caught in the act



Travis McMichael is going to die for his hate crime.

Enjoy that, buttmunch...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Dec 31, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


You are a habitual criminal like the rest of your trash family and people have called the cops on you many times before.......


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Actually grandpa had an open line to 911 the entire time and nobody heard any naughty words so it sounds like that's a big load of crap
> ...


Larry English was calling people in the neighborhood to catch this kid

 that's why his neighbor Diego went over there with his 911 handgun

 everyone in the neighborhood was looking for the criminal who was burglarizing their neighborhood because they'd all seen the videos Larry English was sharing throughout the neighborhood social media pages

 if they saw him walking down the street in front of the Best Buy then pulled up and confronted him and he fled they would chase him

 if he then committed an act of violence it would be reasonable for you to defend yourself

The take-home message is don't flee or attack from someone confronting you 

just stand your ground and call the authorities

I've been coaching at the high school level for over two decades and I always remind my young black athletes to never flee or commits an act of violence when they're accused of wrongdoing


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > your criminal hero had committed the act of trespass likely burglary attempted carjacking and assault before he was finally shot by Travis McMichael who was sustaining a direct attack on his person at the time of the shooting
> ...



Yes he might because Oprah and LeBron James have convinced so many people that he was a murderous Thug looking to kill an innocent black jogger while on the phone with 911 in broad daylight in the middle of the street

What's So Scary is that the people who took down Richard Ramirez would have let him run off into the sunset after they experienced a legal debacle such as what happens to the McMichaels

 I sure am happy they caught that bastard before they were too scared to chase  wanted criminals any longer


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Notice they keep coming up with the fallacy that Arberry was being held at gunpoint

 the fact is this kid was a career Criminal Who Came From a family full of criminals and would have attacked anybody trying to stop him including the police most likely

 I'm amazed he lived this long LOL


----------



## Turtlesoup (Dec 31, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW
> ...


The AA was snagged committing a crime---citizens arrest is legal in every state-------which the habitual criminal would have known that the citizens were trying to arrest him...hence why he ran at them with their loaded guns---he had no fear of being shot.   If they were out to shoot him, they would have already done it.   Tired of AA's making CRIMINALs their heros---its stupid.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Dec 31, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


they had a right to make a citizens arrest of the habitual criminals SNAGGEd breaking the law.   Sorry, that so many people are so stupid and so racist that they can't understands basics like criminals have to be stopped when caught in the act by citizens otherwise criminals take over and the whole country will like Detroit or any number of chit hole cities in africa.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> If they were out to shoot him, they would have already done it.



I would absolutely love to see the defense attorneys use that reasoning in the defense of their clients...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> criminals have to be stopped when caught in the act



But Arbury wasn't caught in the act of committing a crime. He was caught in the act of running down the road. The reason he was running, regardless of what it was, was not known the the McMichael's...


----------



## AMart (Dec 31, 2020)

Mostly peaceful "jogger" LOL


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Context. Context. Standing in the street with your gun will get the cops called. But let’s pretend it is OK. Shouting at someone to stop and get on the ground which Travis and Greg told the cops they did is not merely standing in the street. Idiot.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

You've got to read all the YouTube comments to this video

It's rare to find an unedited piece of footage and hopefully one day we'll get to see the unedited footage of him in the house 

 in this video you can clearly see the neighbor confronting him and he Sprints at top speed like a thief the moment he's noticed


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

AMart said:


> Mostly peaceful "jogger" LOL


LOL

 except for the punching part but all the idiots in this thread said that the McMichaels were the Violent ones for trying to commit the crime of citizen's arrest

Apparently it's an act of violence to speak to someone while holding a firearm aimed at the ground 

LOL


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> that's why his neighbor Diego went over there with his 911 handgun



I've been around guns my entire life and, for the life of me, I have no idea what the fuck a "911 handgun" is...



> everyone in the neighborhood was looking for the criminal who was burglarizing their neighborhood because they'd all seen the videos Larry English was sharing throughout the neighborhood social media pages



How do you know what they'd all seen?



> if they saw him walking down the street in front of the Best Buy then pulled up and confronted him and he fled they would chase him



But they wouldn't stop in the first place, dipshit. That's the point.

Or are you one of those people who think that stopping someone for no reason is okay if the person is black?



> if he then committed an act of violence it would be reasonable for you to defend yourself



Again, the cops wouldn't stop him in the first place...



> I've been coaching at the high school level for over two decades and I always remind my young black athletes to never flee or commits an act of violence when they're accused of wrongdoing



Bullshit.

You're a child...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Dec 31, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > criminals have to be stopped when caught in the act
> ...


He was caught in the act of trepassing hun--------------------and this is after he was caught on tape stealing.  He had NO JOB---------and like the rest of the family welfare and criminals records.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



In Georgia. I keep repeating this. Only the victim could claim trespassing. And the victim could do the citizens arrest. Bystanders could not. That was the Winn Dixie decision by the Appeals Court. Remember?

You have to catch the guy in the act. The only thing the McMichaels caught him doing was trying to avoid people committing felonies.

I know. You do not understand this. The lawyers representing the accused certainly do. And that is why they are pointing fingers at each other. It’s his fault not mine. I didn’t do it.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


 just a minute ago you were saying it's felony assault to stand in the middle of the street and yell stopped at someone while holding a shotgun pointed at the ground??

 good thing he assaulted them before they could commit the crime of citizen's arrest LOL


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



They committed that crime too. Telling him to stop and trying to stop him is the arrest. Dunce.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Did you see the way he walked into the house but then sprinted like the devil was on his ass the moment he was caught by the neighbor

We should have got that boy on the track and field team LOL just put a used stereo at the finish line


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


actually tackling him would have been an arrest but simply verbally instructing someone to stop is not a crime or even an arrest

That law is designed around not letting someone leave a store they're suspected of stealing from dumbass

trying to punch somebody in the throat while you forcibly pulled a gun away from them is a crime and that's the act that escalated and provoked the use of force the cost this mentally retarded Street criminal his life


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You've got to read all the YouTube comments to this video



Why? They're absolutely meaningless in the case of Georgia vs. Travis McMichael...



> It's rare to find an unedited piece of footage and hopefully one day we'll get to see the unedited footage of him in the house



So what?

Unless Travis McMichael saw Arbury in that house, he had no idea he was there; no reason to chase him...



> in this video you can clearly see the neighbor confronting him and he Sprints at top speed like a thief the moment he's noticed



At what time mark does that happen? That video's 22 minutes long. I'm sure your lazy ass has that kinda' time, but I've got better things to do then watch some random video posted by a retard...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Dec 31, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


That is BULLCHIT and inaccurate.

There local news is saying:   Georgia’s Citizen’s Arrest Law allows people to arrest *anyone that they’ve witnessed committing a crime in their presence or has immediate knowledge of the crime*, but attorneys around the state say that wasn’t the case in Ahmaud Arbery’s death. 

But this is propaganda------and lies.

Citizens arrest has been around for well forever for one despite this attorney that they are quoting as saying that it is a new invention meant to only help shopkeepers stop thieves.  

Video and eyewitnesses placing Ahberry as both trespassing and casing the home to steal, and video of his previous stunts make arresting him LEGAL.

The McDaniels btw had the right of SELF DEFENSE when the criminal attacked them trying to steal their gun.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


 the McMichaels had an immediate knowledge that he was a wanted criminal for the repeated trespasses on Larry Englishs property

It could be trouble for the McMichaels because Larry English is one of the world's most worthless pieces of human garbage and a complete coward who is trying to distance himself from all the things he did that inspired the neighborhood to try to catch this guy

 it's very likely that Larry English tries to throw the McMichaels under the bus because he doesn't want to get any more death threats, that's why he's doing something as ridiculous as claiming nothing was stolen when there's a bunch of YouTube videos of his 911 calls detailing the things that were stolen

 I think Larry English and William Roddy Bryant are a couple of complete freaking cowards and I would like to see both of them charged in this case somehow  however the McMichaels did nothing wrong and we're simply responding to the information they were given in a perfectly legal and logical manner


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > You've got to read all the YouTube comments to this video
> ...


 I know you like your videos tightly edited and delivered with a false narrative but when you see the entire video from beginning to end it's pretty obvious that the kid was walking around and checking before entering the property if anybody was watching him and then the moment he realized he'd been caught he sprinted like a theif 

All the YouTube comments on this video are pretty hilarious because so many people realize what a complete fallacy the media narrative actually was

This will be the reaction of the jury when they receive all the evidence that is unedited and without a fallacious narrative attached

One of the YouTube comments suggested that the same car kept going around the block as it may have been an accomplice looking to pick the crook up after he boosted a few tools from property

 looks like robbing while black is a crime after all


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


all you need is reasonable suspicion to chase someone and ask them questions... remember the McMichaels never took arbery into custody so the whole citizen's arrest thing is pretty much a moot point

if you see a man running out of your neighbor's house covered in blood who panics when he makes eye contact with you and then Sprints away it's perfectly reasonable for you to chase him even though you didn't actually witness him commit a crime

Reasonable Suspicion is all you need to pursue someone while holding a gun

if you point that gun at someone and threaten them then you have committed a crime that's why all these Sissy boys who are trying to moisten the BLM sack with their verbage are so desperate to suggest that the mcMichaels were pointing guns at a poor innocent jogger  but in fact they were simply standing their ground while holding a lame old shotgun in the low ready position when the criminal attacked

they had dozens of chances to shoot him before he attacked proving they had absolutely no intention to harm him

 if the McMichaels planned on murdering a black jogger they would have shot him at range with a high-powered rifle 

they sure as hell wouldn't have taken a shotgun with a less lethal load than you could buy at Walmart and waited until he started punching them to defend themselves


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Okay so we've got possible attempted citizen's arrest from the McMichaels and  trespassing, burglary and felony assault for Arberry...

 do you really want to live in a world where it's illegal to follow someone who you suspect of a crime?

 would you really be so cowardly as to run and hide if you saw a man coming out of your neighbor's house covered in blood?

 Don't you people realize that when crime is allowed to flourish in a neighborhood it gets nothing but worse and its citizens are ultimately responsible for their own Safety and Security in the United States of America?

 citizen's arrest goes all the way back to Old English law

 a privileged white person that lives in a condominium across the street from the police station May no longer respect citizen's arrest laws but someone that lives in a rural Ranch on the Texas/Mexico border has a completely different lifestyle


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

The McMichaels are both professionally trained law enforcement agents who hunted recreationally so they were very well aware of exactly what kind of weapon is  best for any given scenario

the fact that they took a pistol and a shotgun loaded with a less-lethal load then is available at your local Walmart proves they had absolutely no intention of harming arbery and we're simply focused on their own personal protection when dealing with a potentially armed criminal who's in a panicked flight

If they were planning on killing a man they would shoot him at distance with a high-powered rifle like the Beltway Sniper and the young black man that killed the elderly white couple at the cemetery and if they were planning on running down someone and murdering him in the street they would have taken an assault rifle and a shotgun with slugs in the chamber

these men understood guns and ballistics

There's no way they're going to take a shotgun with pellets in it  if they were planning on killing someone that's why he was able to get to take three point blank blast to the chest before he even let go of the weapon... they were using a very weak load






People who plan on and set out to kill individuals don't take shotguns


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 31, 2020)

AMart said:


> Mostly peaceful "jogger" LOL



AA was peaceful until Travis McMichael shot him in the wrist when AA was trying to get around the truck and escape. Then AA Tried to take the gun from the man who just shot him. Yes it was AA acting in self defense not the racist vigilantes who attacked him.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


No you don't have it straight. Never have.
You point a deadly weapon at someone, that is assault.  Arberry acted in self defense.  If he had had a gun and shot Travis he would be perfectly justified.
Arberry did not instigate the situation. Arbery was jogging by when McMichaels spotted him and initiated pursuit.
If you aren't conversant with the facts you really shouldn't be writing about it.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


First off Arbery wasnt a criminal for stopping into a house under construction. It happened a lot of people had been doing the same thing.
Second, McMichaels are not cops. Nor would Arbery think they were.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The McMichaels are both professionally trained law enforcement agents who hunted recreationally so they were very well aware of exactly what kind of weapon is  best for any given scenario
> 
> the fact that they took a pistol and a shotgun loaded with a less-lethal load then is available at your local Walmart proves they had absolutely no intention of harming arbery and we're simply focused on their own personal protection when dealing with a potentially armed criminal who's in a panicked flight
> 
> ...


It was a less than lethal load? Yet it killed Arbery.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


The McMichaels were acting on immediate knowledge that English provided----which means they had the legal right to make a citizens arrest.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Dec 31, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > Mostly peaceful "jogger" LOL
> ...


That is a lie---AA was a criminal so was never peaceful.    And AA was not trying to get around the truck to escape...aa went around truck to attack the gentlemen who were trying to get him to stop fleeing the scene of his crime.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Bullshit.  They had no right to make a citizens arrest under Georgia law. Please review your facts.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > AMart said:
> ...


Again you have no idea what you are talking about. The truck was blocking Arbery's path.  Travis was at the driver's side front fender holding a shotgun.  What "crime" do you imagine he committed?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> That is a lie---AA was a criminal so was never peaceful. And AA was not trying to get around the truck to escape...aa went around truck to attack the gentlemen who were trying to get him to stop fleeing the scene of his crime.



There was no crime that day in that neighborhood. None. What do you think is the crime that AA committed?


----------



## Ringtone (Dec 31, 2020)

JGalt said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> ...




I as well.  Sensible folks know that the MSM has zero credibility.  They are nothing more than bias affirming, subscriber-based sources of "news."


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> And AA was not trying to get around the truck to escape...aa went around truck to attack the gentlemen



How would you know the reason that AA chose to avoid the man with the shotgun who is standing on the driver side by running around to the passenger side. Why would AA run an extra 30 or 40 feet to go around the front of the truck circle back to the other side of the truck to get to the guy with the shotgun all the while avoiding attacking the man who is standing in the bed of the truck without his weapon in his hand?

It makes no sense that AA was intent on attacking a man with a shotgun primarily because TM ran to the front of the truck and TM was there at the same time that AA arrived. Then TM shot him and wounded him in the wrist. The rest is a struggle for the gun and we all know what happened. Three white men  chased, surrounded and blocked a black male who was jogging down the street thereby committing aggravated assault a felony according to Georgia law. When AA died the felony had murder tacked on. That’s the truth the whole truth. You are a liar.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > Mostly peaceful "jogger" LOL
> ...


You're never going to convince anyone that he ran the better part of a football field directly at two men who were chasing him with guns with an intention to escape


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

The Rabbi said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


* nobody pointed a gun at him till he was charging for his assault

 if they had a gun pointed at him they would have shot him well before he was able to grab the gun and start punching Travis


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

The Rabbi said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


His prior gun crimes and theft crimes plus ridiculously confrontational attitude towards the police who were bothering him for smoking weed in the park is a perfect example the kind of person he was

 he was a hostile aggressive angry aspiring career Criminal who came from a family full of criminals


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

The Rabbi said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The McMichaels are both professionally trained law enforcement agents who hunted recreationally so they were very well aware of exactly what kind of weapon is  best for any given scenario
> ...


Yes, after 3 point blank blasts to the chest the crook finally ceased attacking travis 

if travis had a slug in the chamber one shot would have blown a hole in arbery and sent him flying back dead in an instant indisputably proving that they had no intention to kill him or they would have had taken a more deadly weapon then a lame old shotgun with pellet ammunition and they most certainly would have shot him before he was able to attack them

Classic stand your ground self-defense

Did you pick up on the fact that Travis was moving backwards throughout the entire assault and imediately dropped his aim stopped firing and continued to move backwards the moment the criminal let go of his weapon?


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Here is a defense attorney to explain the situation for you.









						The Ahmaud Arbery Killing and Georgia Law
					

Explaining the legal issues surrounding the incident of two white men shooting a black jogger they suspected of a crime




					arcdigital.media


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

The Rabbi said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


LOL a truck less than half the width of a city street can't block a young football players path and what the hell was he doing running directly at two men who were supposedly threatening him with guns just a few minutes earlier?

 have a look at that street on satellite photography 

there's tons of places he could have ran off road and immediately lost 3 pudgy rednecks driving their trucks

He wasn't afraid of them he was planning to attack them that's why he tried to carjack Bryant and try to disarm Travis

 what did he think he was going to do Grandpa would have blasted him into next week

 that boy was one stupid son of a bitch


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > That is a lie---AA was a criminal so was never peaceful. And AA was not trying to get around the truck to escape...aa went around truck to attack the gentlemen who were trying to get him to stop fleeing the scene of his crime.
> ...


Larry English spent a lot of money a lot of time and took a great risk trying to catch the man who kept entering his property without his permission even going so far as to call people in the neighborhood and ask them to catch him in the act 

ArBerry was not welcome in his residence which makes it a clear trespassing with the intent to commit burglary charge

He wasn't looking for a drink of wawa... he was looking for expensive hand tools he could fence

anybody with a half ounce of Street knowledge knows that but it's likely you don't because you work in a cubicle or shoveling beans at Starbucks


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

Ringtone said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Mega Media knows that outrage causes a lot of clicks and if they create outrage they can sell more adclicks to their advertisers

BLM knows that ridiculous narratives creates millions and millions of dollars through crowdfunding websites but destroys a case in court

So we're in a situation where we have BLM and Mega Media doing everything they can to create a ridiculous narrative that causes for-profit outrage

One day we'll look back at this and call it the for profit disinformation age where Mega Media and organizations like BLM were willing to tell the most ridiculous narratives on Earth because it was such a profitable racket


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You're never going to convince anyone that he ran the better part of a football field directly at two men who were chasing him with guns with an intention to escape


I understand that racists like you will never accept the reality that does not support a racist view of the world but i don’t care about convincing you. It’s important to call out liars and haters like you when posting venom and racial hostility in order to maintain a civil society on a basis of integrity and honest dealing with facts.

You must understand that if your lies were somewhat modestly true you murderous heroes could not even be charged. They would be awarded medals or something from the community with a parade and celebrations to your hearts content.

But that is not happening right.

I know you blame the MSM and liberals for wronging  your hero killers.

But that is lame and will get you nowhere in the upcoming trial.

The prosecution has the law to go by /  all you have is hate and lies.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Larry English



So what was the crime AA committed the day that TM and accomplices gunned him down.

Larry English you say? You are a miserable racist liar. The homeowner reported no crime and no one saw the video on the property the day that AA was assaulted and murdered.


(CNN)The owner of a home under construction in the Georgia neighborhood where Ahmaud Arbery was killed says he had reported no crime after surveillance video seemed to show the young man on the property. 

The February 23 footage, captured moments before Arbery's death, appears to show him looking around but never touching anything -- and eventually, walking away. 

"I don't want it to be put out and misused and misinterpreted for people to think that I had accused Mr. Arbery of stealing or robbery, because I never did," Larry English, the homeowner, told CNN's Chris Cuomo on Tuesday night.









						Homeowner says no crime was committed at under-construction home Ahmaud Arbery may have visited before shooting | CNN
					

The owner of a home under construction in the Georgia neighborhood where Ahmaud Arbery was killed says he had reported no crime after surveillance video seemed to show the young man on the property.




					www.google.com
				




"By the time Larry saw the video, Mr. Arbery had been killed," English's attorney, Elizabeth Graddy, said.

Arbery, 25, was jogging in the Satilla Shores neighborhood outside Brunswick nearly three months ago when he was fatally shot.

Greg McMichael, 64, and his 34-year-old son, Travis, were arrested last Thursday and are facing charges of felony murder and aggravated assault, according to the Georgia Bureau of Investigation.

Greg McMichael told police after the killing that there had been "several break-ins" in the area and that Arbery looked like a suspect caught on surveillance video.

But no string of break-ins was reported in more than seven weeks prior to Arbery's death and there was only a burglary report after a gun was stolen from an unlocked vehicle in front of the McMichaels' home, police said.


----------



## Ringtone (Dec 31, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > You're never going to convince anyone that he ran the better part of a football field directly at two men who were chasing him with guns with an intention to escape
> ...



Oh, for crying out loud!  Give it a rest.  Whether he be right or wrong about the particulars, there's nothing racist, overtly or otherwise, about his observations.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > You're never going to convince anyone that he ran the better part of a football field directly at two men who were chasing him with guns with an intention to escape
> ...


 actually I consider the McMichaels total morons and their actions foolish Beyond The Pale however not illegal in the state of Georgia by any stretch of the imagination

Even though they were acting in good faith and within the confines of the law I have no confidence in our legal system when you have this type of celebrity endorsement crushing it's sanctity

At the end of the day outrage is the commodity and business is good

Unfortunately it's likely that the McMichaels get in big trouble for what they did on that fateful day and the next time someone sees someone who is very likely committing a crime and in the process of Escape they won't do a darn thing because they will fear the same fate the McMichaels were victimized by

 one day we'll be living in a world where criminals are much less likely to get caught and prosecuted for their crimes 

remember if the type of cowardly sissies that are responding to this thread were involved they would have let Richard The Night Stalker Ramirez run off into the sunset but instead they did the intelligent civil and heroic thing by running him down beating the crap out of him when he fought them and holding him for police

Innocent people don't flee when confronted 

a little tip from the common sense world of Public Safety


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 31, 2020)

Ringtone said:


> Whether he be right or wrong about particulars, there's overtly or otherwise racist about his observations.



He is not right about the particulars.
why are you mollycoddling a liar?

IF You have factual contributions to disprove my facts or prove his feel free to get em posted.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Larry English
> ...


Cowardly Larry English has been receiving death threats ever since this unfortunate scenario unfolded


All he did was suffer a string of burglaries and then post the most likely candidates photo all over a social media site along with numerous other neighbors who had the same concerns about this individuals activity in their neighborhood as there were multiple things being stolen over the course of the last few months like fishing equipment and firearms


One night Larry english's camera sensor tripped his phone alert and he called his friend Diego who promptly went over there with a 911 handgun Just as Gregory McMichael arrived because his son Travis had just had a suspicious encounter with a man that looked identical to Ahmaud Arberry poking around the shadows in a neighbor's yard and fleeing when Travis noticed him, this was not long after Travis suffered a theft from his car of a handgun.


It seems to me abundantly clear that Larry English had a burglary problem at his home under construction and was comfortable asking neighbors for help in catching the culprit


In fear for his life he is now recanting everything he said prior to the social media outrage that has precipitated the violent threats against his life


Luckily some of the reports he made detailing the string of burglaries he was suffering is documented from his 911 calls


Terroristic threatening is a very effective strategy to silence a victim, what a shame this cowardly man doesn't have the guts to stand up and admit the fact that he was being robbed by the same person who was shot that day in the unfortunate incident between the McMichaels and Ahmaud Arberry








And now after the death threats this cowardly man is singing a completely different tune


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Dec 31, 2020)

Ringtone said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Dramatic accusations of a racist agenda

hmmm, sounds pretty destitute of facts and desperate for drama

Looks like you've learned a few things from the for-profit outrage media


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I scanned through it and saw nothing, which is why I asked for the time mark when he supposedly fled. In scanning it, I saw nothing but cars driving by.

You Tube comments are about as meaningless as your opinions regarding the righteousness of the shoot...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> actually I consider the McMichaels total morons and their actions foolish Beyond The Pale however not illegal in the state of Georgia


 
if they acted as total morons with loaded guns and using vehicles as weapons how in the hell would that behavior be legal in any state?

GM told police that AA resembled someone in a video he had seen earlier. Do you want White morons with guns to be hunting down and detaining using lethal force on every black man they see jogging on the street or should there be laws against stupid people playing cops and robbers with real guns.


----------



## Ringtone (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Ringtone said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



Precisely!


----------



## Ringtone (Dec 31, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > actually I consider the McMichaels total morons and their actions foolish Beyond The Pale however not illegal in the state of Georgia
> ...



Sounds like somebody has the vapors. . . .


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


None of which is relevant.


----------



## Ringtone (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Ringtone said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



I think you're confusing me with somebody else.  I didn't you accuse of racism.  Quite the opposite.


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


You don't have a fucking clue.
The McMichaels had no power to make a citizens' arrest.  There was no crime committed.  ANd we don't shoot people for walking through a shell of a home.


----------



## SavannahMann (Dec 31, 2020)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Ive asked you before. Post the relevant statutes and precedents. I have. And mine show why the McMichaels are in jail and looking at twenty to life.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


LOL
that crook sprinted from the door the momemt he realized the neibourhood had spotted him

You probably need to watch it in slow motion because he ran so fast


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


the GBI does what Oprah says


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


i didn't see a citizens arrest occur


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

Ringtone said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Ringtone said:
> ...





Ringtone said:


> I didn't you accuse of racism.


having a hard time following your meaning


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


his prior CRIMINAL record seems to REALLY bother you...it IS quite impressive and highly topical LOL


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


he wasent shot for "walking through a shell of a home"

lol


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > actually I consider the McMichaels total morons and their actions foolish Beyond The Pale however not illegal in the state of Georgia
> ...


it should be legal to chase and block the path of somebody you RECOGNIZE as a WANTED CRIMINAL


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



If you are dumb enough to believe that is any kind of proof you are too stupid to post on the internet.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



Explain when and how a Citizens arrest occurs in Georgia.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



So you admit it is not legal. Now you want the McMichaels released not on the basis of the law. But what you think the law should be.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


He is actually too dumb to post.   I suspect his mom is doing it for hiom.  He has consistently demonstrated a lack of knowledge of the facts of the case, a lack of knowledge of the law, and an inability to understand what actually happened.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Resorting to interpersonal insults because you're all out of options to defend a worthless Criminal Who was stupid enough to attack two men with guns


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


I think it should be legal worldwide just the same as it is in Georgia to chase somebody who you suspect of committing a crime even while in the possession of a firearm

Do you really think it's illegal to chase someone while holding a firearm in the state of Georgia?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


 no citizen's arrest occurred in the case 

you're going to have to find another tangent in an attempt to derail the conversation about whether or not this was a legitimate shooting

Had this wanted criminal been intelligent enough to not become violent perhaps he could have sued the McMichaels for an illegal arrest but you have to cooperate with the arrest first to sue somebody over it 

you're not allowed to use violence to resist  people who are clearly not threatening your life

I suppose you want to arrest the store owner who Michael Brown strong-armed robbed in the famous hands up don't shoot debacle

 he tried to take Michael Brown into custody but Michael Brown overpowered him and simply walked right out the door

 do you want to see this man go to jail for interfering with Michael Brown?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


By your logic what this man did is a crime and he should go to jail for trying to interfere with Michael Brown

After all this man did not witness Michael Brown commit a felony and was trying to falsely imprisoned him in an illegal arrest attempt

Byyourlogic this little old man that got shoved out of the way should go to jail for trying to interfere with a Criminal committing a strong-armed robbery


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Again you demonstrate your ignorance of the facts here. It is not illegal to resist assault.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I'm not gonna' waste my time. Give me the time mark, I'll watch it, and you'll have made a valid point.

Or sit there and look stupid...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


The justification for their pursuit was a citizens arrest.  That they didnt do it is irrelevant.  They were not legally empowered to execute a citizens arrest on Arbery.  In any case they had called 911 and reported him and then chased him.  Why the need to confront him before LE arrived?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You are such a fucking retard...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 1, 2021)

Travis McMichael:


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



In Context. The way the McMichaels did. Yes. It is. And I have thought that for about six years. Since my first course on the Concealed Carry laws in the state.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You keep pointing to other states and then demanding to know why those states and those incidents were not a crime.

I can’t believe I am asking this. But you do know there are fifty states with different laws don’t you?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Innocent people don't flee when confronted



And smart people don't stick around when rednecks with guns are chasing them...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You're such a fucking retard.

The guy "interfering" with Brown in that video is the store owner. It's his property. He had direct, first hand knowledge of a crime taking place and was perfectly justified in trying to stop Brown...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 1, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


HeadApe is immune to fact. Or logic.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


i know you wish he threatened arberry with a pointed gun while he was innocently "jogging" but thats all fantasy 

sorry


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


how about the man that tried to arrest brown??


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


No that's actually what happened.
Who stands around with a shotgun?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


NOT A FELONY so as you have been squeeling he should go to JAIL for false imprisonment


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


he never pointed a gun at Arberry...sorry


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Innocent people don't flee when confronted
> ...


so you would flee like a crook if men with guns asked you a question???

looks quite guilty!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


You know that how?  You dont.  You're making shit up.  They drove around after him, they got ahead of him. McMichaels was standing in the truck armed, Roddy Bryant pulled a pistol and racked it (you can hear it in the video).  And Arbery was supposed to?  What?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Whjat question did they ask Arbery?  How do you know?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


yup and Georgia has some of the most gun friendly laws in the nation and broad arrest powers... the Deep South has always been more arrest friendly then the cases I was talking about like
rameriz in California 
brown in Missouri


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Stood his goddamn ground not commit suicide by rushing men with guns

How come they didn't shoot him in the 10 minutes prior to him attacking them?

They had lots of chances to shoot him before he attacked them why wait until he attacked?

How come you don't want to talk about the little shopkeeper that tried to stop Michael Brown?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Because I watched all the body cam video where Gregory McMichael said they were driving along side him and speaking to him... they weren't asking him for his phone number they were telling him to stop fleeing and explain himself

Lots of witnesses saw the McMichaels driving alongside arbery and talking to him

 if they were a couple of bloodthirsty rednecks out for murder they would have shot him then


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Watch all the body cam footage you want. At the end of the day, it's simply the word of Gregory McMichael, and he'll say whatever he has to in order to cover his ass and his son's.

Something I've not heard once in this entire case is any reference to when Travis McMichael informed Arbury that he was effecting a citizen's arrest. I'm pretty sure that a requirement in all 50 states. Had he not done that, and there's no reason to believe he did, then Arbury had no idea why two armed rednecks were chasing him and was legitimately in fear for his life...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Why would they shoot him 12 minutes into the Chase and not when they first made contact with him if they were murderous rednecks Out For Blood?

In this photo they have a clear firing angle that simply cannot miss... an easy kill why not take it?




How come you don't want to talk about the attempted citizen's arrest on Michael Brown?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Ok. What crime was Arbury committing when the McMichaels set off in pursuit?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Actually. No. You don’t have to say it.



			https://www.gabar.org/forthepublic/forteachersstudents/lre/teacherresources/upload/ch16.pdf
		


_
Citizen’s Arrests
As a private citizen, you have no authority to arrest anyone with a warrant. Without a war- rant, you may arrest anyone who commits a mis- demeanor or a felony in your presence or with your immediate knowledge. *A citizen’s arrest occurs when a citizen prevents a suspect from leaving a scene.* Citizen’s arrest most often hap- pens in cases like shoplifting, when the store’s manager detains the suspected offender. How- ever, as the following example shows, the man- ager or employee cannot make such an arrest in every case.
In Winn Dixie Stores Inc. v. Nichols, a Winn Dixie customer complained to management that another customer stole her wallet.1 The court
held that the limited rights of merchants to de- tain or arrest a person reasonably believed to have committed a shoplifting offense do not authorize a merchant to detain or arrest indi- viduals accused by store patrons of committing crimesagainstotherpatrons.Tomakethearrest, an employee would have had to actually see the criminal act committed. Therefore, it was ruled that management had no authority to arrest the alleged criminal. The court suggested that the only person who could have made the citizen’s arrest was the robbed customer herself.
When making a citizen’s arrest, a person may not use more force than is reasonable to make the arrest. Deadly force is limited to self-defense or to instances in which such force is necessary to prevent certain felonies.
It must be stressed that the right of pri- vate citizens to make a citizen’s arrest is limited. They cannot arrest people for violating local ordinances or regulations because these viola- tions are not technically crimes as defined by state law (see chapter 15). Therefore, as a pri- vate citizen, you would not have the authority to arrest a person who is creating a disturbance by making too much noise. In addition, a pri- vate person can only make a citizen’s arrest for the purpose of bringing the suspect before a ju- dicial officer._

So when the McMichaels told him to stop out the window of the truck. That was effectively the citizens arrest. When they blocked his path with their truck and bumped him to stop him that was also citizens arrest. You don’t have to shout the words to conduct it.

That is why False Imprisonment is on the list of charges. It was an illegal citizens arrest. That’s why I keep telling the Ape that even if Arbury had stopped the McMichaels would be headed to Prison.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You realize you just made the case for Attempted False Imprisonment by the McMichaels for the Prosecution don’t you?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Reasonable Suspicion of burglary and confirmed trespassing


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Except they had reasonable suspicion that he was committing a felony
 thus it was perfectly legal to pursue him and no arrest occurred

How come you don't want to talk about the attempted arrest of Michael Brown?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


So you believe if the accused party in Winn-Dixie tried to throat punch the manager the manager would not be allowed to defend themselves?

LOL

How many years in prison should the little old man get that try to falsely imprison Michael Brown after all he did not witness a felony?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



What is it that gave them that "reasonable suspicion"?

After all, they didn't see him leaving the property. If they saw him there a week prior, that would not be sufficient grounds for them to pursue him...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Because that gives you further opportunity to avoid explaining your outright retarded arguments in this case.

Besides, that was a different case, with different circumstances (which have been explained to you), in a different state and subject to different laws.

They're nowehere near similar, so it would be stupid to discuss that case...


----------



## hjmick (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow... some of you are still engaging this ignorant mook...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Actually. No. You don’t have to say it.



Well, then there should be no surprise that Arbury ran from the two fat, armed rednecks. All he knew was that he was about to get lynched.

Anyone, even our resident retard, would've ran...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Except they had reasonable suspicion that he was committing a felony



What felony?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

"To be convicted of false imprisonment in Georgia, the State must demonstrate that the accused is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. That includes showing that the accused had the intent to confine the victim and that there were no reasonable means of escape"






						False Imprisonment | Georgia Criminal Lawyer
					






					www.georgiacriminallawyer.com
				




 *so there you go... not only did this fleeing criminal escape from the McMichaels once he also had many opportunities to do so again yet chose to attack instead thus false imprisonment cannot be convicted since he had ample and reasonable opportunity to escape and did not Avail himself of it

If you lock somebody in a room they have no opportunity to escape so they are legally imprisoned 

You can't imprison somebody in the middle of the road


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Actually. No. You don’t have to say it.
> ...


By running you give them the reasonable suspicion that you have committed a crime

If they wanted to murder arbery they had tons of chances to do it before he attacked them

Arbery had reasonable opportunity to escape the false imprisonment  conviction is impossible

"To be convicted of false imprisonment in Georgia, the State must demonstrate that the accused is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. That includes showing that the accused had the intent to confine the victim and that there were no reasonable means of escape"






						False Imprisonment | Georgia Criminal Lawyer
					






					www.georgiacriminallawyer.com


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Except they had reasonable suspicion that he was committing a felony
> ...


Entering into a property with the intent to commit burglary is a felony in the state of Georgia

The property had suffered a string of illegal entries and burglaries with the prime suspect being identified via video surveillance

You're trying to defend a mentally retarded Street criminal so you're going to have a hard time


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> By running you give them the reasonable suspicion that you have committed a crime



Earlier you say Arbury was running fafter committing a felony. What felony can one reasonably infer from seeing someone running? Murder?



> If they wanted to murder arbery they had tons of chances to do it before he attacked them



You keep belching that up, and it's meaningless. You seem to think that it matters, and it doesn't...



> Arbery had reasonable opportunity to escape the false imprisonment



So, you now admit that the false imprisonment charge is legitimate.

You're comin' around, pinhead...



> conviction is impossible



I've got a nice, crisp $100 bill for you if you take my bet and Travis McMichael is acquitted...



> "To be convicted of false imprisonment in Georgia, the State must demonstrate that the accused is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. That includes showing that the accused had the intent to confine the victim and that there were no reasonable means of escape"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pudge was holding a loaded shotgun. It's not as if Arbury was going to outrun buckshot. He still would've been killed, he just would've died tired...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Well, as nothing was stolen, according to the property owner, the defense is going to have one Helluva time showing how Arbury intended to steal something. After all, had he intended to do that, he would've had it on him when he was murdered. But that's not the case.

Travis McMichael didn't see Arbury in that house or on that property that day. That matters.

The police hadn't identified Arbury as a suspect. That matters.

The police did not classify Ahmaud Arbury as "wanted". That matters.

You continue to ignore facts and the law. That's fine. The McMichaels will be tried, convicted and sentenced, and Travis will be lucky if he escapes the death penalty.

$100 bucks, shithead. You seem so sure of your argument. Put your money where your mouth is...


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



The McMichaels would have to be empowered by English as his designated representative to go for the trespassing charge. He obviously had nothing on him as they chased him. No tools cradled I his arms. Since he was not committing a crime that day their pursuit was illegal right?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Establishing intent is more than saying he must be up to something. Especially when other entered the same property and did not have the police called right?

Three other people entered the same property that day. Why didn’t the McMichaels set off in pursuit of the whites?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



According to you this reasonable means of escape from the people trying to arrest him for trespassing was to run through yards jumping fences and trespassing. The McMichaels are fucked. But at least you are trying to use Georgia Law. Finally.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


he could have just kept on running down the road

no one even touched him or stood in his path

He had ample opportunity to escape but he chose to try to carjack roddy and then run further than a football field and assault Travis

 clearly he was perfectly comfortable entering other people's property and as a young football player would have had no problem at all losing the three chubby middle-aged Men by jumping a few fences

You're desperate attempt to suggest that they could imprison him in the middle of the road without even touching him is so detached from reality it's hilarious

 why don't you just put all your ranting and raving into one post rather than a half-dozen disjointed  desperate squeals?

 haven't you all learn how to use computers down there in Georgia?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


If someone would have confronted the white people who entered the property and they tried to throat punch the citizen they would be allowed to defend themselves just like they are with a black person

You're so desperate to interject a racial trauma narrative it smacks of a childish attempt to steer the conversation away from the simple facts


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > By running you give them the reasonable suspicion that you have committed a crime
> ...


They literally recognized him from the surveillance video just like the little old lady The Little Old Lady Who recognized Richard Ramirez from the wanted poster

 just because men are holding a gun doesn't mean they're going to shoot you

If they didn't shoot him in the first 10 minutes of the Chase he had no reasonable expectation that they would shoot him in the next 2 minutes that's why he decided to attack he thought they wouldn't shoot him and he can pull a ninja disarm technique but then again he was a mentally retarded Street Criminal

You're suggesting he ran further than a football field directly at two men who he believed would shoot him?

LOL


----------



## gipper (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Then he tries to take the gun away. WTF?  Why do that?  Now, had he gotten the gun and shot those white crackers, it’s likely we wouldn’t know about it as the MSM would have ignored the story.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> he could have just kept on running down the road
> 
> no one even touched him or stood in his path



you are a liar. You can’t say “no one stood in his path” because you can’t see in the video what TM was doing when he was in front of the truck and shot the first shot that wounded AA on the wrist.

Most of us who are not racists can make the logical deduction that since a pick up truck is six feet wide when there were two men in front of it and one possibly Aiming a 3ft long shotgun the two men were in close contact and it was TM’s decisions to put himself and his weapon close to the man he wanted to put in the ground.

That’s pretty much TM standing in AA’s path and shooting him.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Im sorry but if you think that's a "clear firing angle that simply cannot miss" you're even dumber than I thought. Recall that Travis had a shotgun.  Recall this is a residential neighborhood. Recall Arbery is jogging.
They werent interested in shooting him. They were probably interested in beating him up and then turning him over to the cops.
As for Michael Brown you reall don't want to go there.
There was no citizens arrest.  The incident happened on the person's premises. The owner witnessed the incident.  Brown was aggressive and assaulted the owner.
Compare that with Arbery where literally none of that took place.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

So many people has been squealing about this Petty Street criminal having been cornered and forced to attack I went ahead and took a few photos of his route

As you can see these are wide open acreagettes with no fences and lots of places to hide... there's even wooded portions in between houses that would make for a very easy Escape for a young healthy football player being pursued by three middle-aged men in trucks


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


There were no burglaries. There was nothing to take.  The house was under construction.  Lots of peopel stopped in to look at just out of curiosity.  There was also a water source at the back and Arbery may have stopped for a drink.
None of that is really a capital offense.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> They werent interested in shooting him



EXACTLY


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > They werent interested in shooting him
> ...


Now quote the rest, you intellectual nullity.
They were interested in beating him up.  That is an actual crime.  Arbery would have been reasonably in fear of his life.  If he had a gun Arbery could have shot those morons and been perfectly justified.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> There were no burglaries. There was nothing to take. The house was under construction


*except tools and boats LOL




do you think mr english "didn't mind" his intrusions 
(before the death threats that is)


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > There were no burglaries. There was nothing to take. The house was under construction
> ...


No evidence it was Arbery taking anything. And even if he did that isnt really a reason to kill him.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I tried longer posts with you. Your short attention span prevented you from reading. And comprehension was more than could be expected.

So you wanted him to flee from trespassing by trespassing. You really hate that Whites are locked up don’t you?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > he could have just kept on running down the road
> ...


yeah i guess theres no way he could have made it around the truck as there is simply no room on either side










* actually there's a few Acres on either side lol


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Me? You claim in one post that it was a justified citizens arrest. We point it it wasn’t. You scream old English law. We point out Georgia Law. You deny a citizens arrest was attempted. We point out that without it there was no reason to pursue. You deny the pursuit. Then you start back on the citizens arrest.

You have thrown every excuse you can think of to justify their actions. You denounced the lawyers. You denounced the laws. You accused Georgia of creating precedence at the behest of Oprah nearly thirty years ago to justify the arrest. As if someone went in and just pretended those decisions had been made.

In one reply they are in the middle of the road greeting neighbors. In another they are stopping Al Capone.

Jesus. Get your story straight and perhaps we can do more than find rationalities for your multiple posts on black brain disease. Idiot.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

gipper said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Oh it would have been a story.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

gipper said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


if he "got the shotgun" he also would have got a few 357s to the head because rushing 2 men with guns is suicidal unless you believe they wont shoot you and arberry wasent suicidal

nobody would rush 2 men with guns  (one in the back of a truck in a defensible position) unless they were certain they were bluffing


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


and i would support him because he was mentally retarted and likely dumb enough to actually BELIEVE the BLM propaganda 
HOWEVER
by attacking he opens the door to a reasonable use of force argument and if sombody is grabbing your gun its perfectly reasonable to shoot them 

what a shame...he could be still jogging whie black and likley wealthy thanks to the ridiculous crowdfunding opportunities afforded by media propaganda around black victemhood


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


LOL
 I can't tell if you're playing stupid or really are...

 I noticed you don't want to talk about all the opportunities he had to escape or the attempted arrest of Michael Brown


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 1, 2021)

gipper said:


> Then he tries to take the gun away. WTF? Why do that?



AA was already shot in the wrist a second or so before it can be seen on the video him trying to get the gun from TM. AA was acting in self defense after being shot. Since he was shot at point blank range at that point if anger doesn’t take over survival will.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Then he tries to take the gun away. WTF? Why do that?
> ...


Why do you think Travis McMichael waited so long to shoot him?

He clearly had a perfect shot in this photo but for some reason didn't pull the trigger?


 Why wait until a guy is close enough to grab your gun before you shoot him?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > They werent interested in shooting him
> ...



I believe their original intent was to detain him preferably without having to shoot. AA probably figured the same and stay out in the open on a public road where he had a right to peaceably continue on his way. It worked for ten minutes until TM got very close with the shotgun and shot him on the wrist? What caused TM to fire the first shot TM told police that AA squared up as if going to atack which leaves a couple possibilities. One, TM ran to ma position ahead of AA that they literally crossed paths. So close that AA had no choice but to push the barrel of gun out of his way and went off wounding him on the wrist.

Two, TM blocked AAs escape but was a few feet away when he panicked because AA kept Running so he fired a shot wounding AA.

either way the redneck trio are guilty of murder by the evidence even if AA went nuts and ran 99 yards to attack to armed men with bare knuckles.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Travis McMichael walked about three steps from the driver side to the yellow line in front of the truck

Arbery ran almost a football field directly at him and then took a Sharp 90 degree turn in a clear sneak attack Ambush maneuver

It was after the abrupt change of Direction that Travis was forced to defend himself

had arbery continued his flight from the crime scene in a straight line and Travis McMichael shot him as he ran past it would be an open and close murder case but because arbery pulled a 90-degree turn and rushed Travis He forced Travis to defend himself

one man stood his ground the other man pulled a 90-degree quick-turn Ambush sneak attack maneuver

Arberry instigated the entire situation by trespassing into the English property

arberry caused Reasonable Suspicion by sprinting like a crook the moment he saw the neighbor on the phone

Arberry escalated the use of force by trying to rush a man standing his ground with a shotgun

Arbery also ignored multiple opportunities to make his escape and decided to attack

unless arbery was suicidal that means he was not afraid of the men pursuing him and was certain they would not fire upon him 

he was wrong


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


If youthink this is the perfect shot you really are dumber than I thought.  No point in further engagement.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


I'll take that as a complete concession and chalk you up as another social justice Warrior put in his proper place

Shalom


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Really? A teacher at the high school in Florida rushed an active shooter. Why would he do that? Either the teacher was suicidal or he thought the gunman was bluffing despite shooting a dozen people so far. According to you.

I see it as a desperation move. A last desperate effort to survive.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Ok. Tell me what Michael Brown has to do with the laws concerning citizens arrest in Georgia. And I’ll explain why you are wrong.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You're ignoring my question because you're a cowardly retard.

You said he was running from a felony. I'll ask again: What felony did he commit?

In order for the McMichaels to do what they did,and do so legally, they had to have first hand knowledge of a crime that had just been committed.

They didn't have that.

Arbury wasn't "wanted".

You're an asshole...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


 who is just murdered a bunch of people in a mass shooting event is 100% guaranteed to shoot you so they are the very definition of someone you should Rush while they're holding a gun

In every other conceivable incident known to mankind it's a ridiculous notion unless you are 100% certain that they are going to kill you

Since the McMichaels didn't take any of the previous chances they had to shoot arbery during the first portion of the chase there's absolutely no reason he should think they were going to shoot him at the end and his actions are highly indicative of such

Nobody on God's green earth is going to run the better part of a football field directly at two men with guns they supposedly were just terrorized by when there's a bunch of wide-open acreage with hundreds of places to hide 

A person who was innocently running for their lives would run up to the door of a neighbor and begin furiously pounding and screaming "help me out me"

an experienced Street criminal would know damn good and well these men meant to hold me for the cops and didn't want to talk to the cops


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


just pretend the Michael Brown incident happened in Georgia

How many years would you want to give the shopkeeper for attempting to illegally imprisoning mr. Brown

 remember the shopkeeper did not witness a felony


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You still haven’t read the laws I keep posting have you?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> I can't tell if you're playing stupid or really are...



Well, there's no question with regards to that where you're concerned...



> I noticed you don't want to talk about all the opportunities he had to escape or the attempted arrest of Michael Brown



The two cases aren't remotely similar...



> just pretend the Michael Brown incident happened in Georgia



That's stupid.

You're a retard...



> remember the shopkeeper did not witness a felony



It was his property which was being stolen. He has a right to try to stop that.

Goddamn, boy, you're so fucking stupid it's almost frightening...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


apply your interpretation of GA law to the brown incident


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 1, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > I can't tell if you're playing stupid or really are...
> ...


so if larry english himself was standing his ground with a shotgun and Arberry ran up and tried to wrench it out of his grip while repeatedly punching him in the face would you allow LARRY HIMSELF to pull the trigger?

if LARRY tried to stop Arberry would HE be allowed to defend himself?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I don’t have to put my interpretation. It was already covered in the Georgia BAR link I provided. In fact. I posted the relevant text. You of course did not read it. You refuse to consider anything except nonsense.

So I will make it simple. Especially simple for you. If the McMichaels had stayed home and minded their own damned business they would not be under arrest now, held without Bond, and looking at a minimum of 20 years in Prison.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> so if larry english himself was standing his ground with a shotgun and Arberry ran up and tried to wrench it out of his grip while repeatedly punching him in the face would you allow LARRY HIMSELF to pull the trigger?
> 
> TM was not standing his ground, liar. TM ran to the front of his truck to block AA path to escape.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



That's not what happened...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


How come you don't have the courage to apply your interpretation of the law to the Michael Brown incident?

According to your interpretation of the law since the shopkeeper did not witness Michael Brown commit a felony and attempted to illegally imprison him by occluding his path and trying to shut the door he is guilty of multiple felonies and should go straight to prison

Your cowardly perverted interpretation of Georgia law would put this little old man in prison for many years simply because he tried to stop a thug (who just a few minutes later was killed attacking a police officer) from robbing a small amount of cigarillos

 looks like checkmate


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Sounds like you're terrified to discuss the application of your interpretation of the law in other incidences

You can't just apply a certain set of interpretations because you're  in love with a certain individual 

everyone gets the same treatment under the law


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > so if larry english himself was standing his ground with a shotgun and Arberry ran up and tried to wrench it out of his grip while repeatedly punching him in the face would you allow LARRY HIMSELF to pull the trigger?
> ...


Looks like you screwed up your multi quote again LOL

Travis McMichael didn't run anywhere

 he didn't block the path of anyone 

he didn't even touch anyone

He simply took up a tactical position on the other side of the engine block in case the criminal tried to fire on him from the protection of his own truck but was shocked when the criminal chose to run around the front of the truck and attack him manually forcing him to defend himself

Naturally a trained military operator like Travis McMichael couldn't predict such a stupid and suicidal move since his intelligent application of firearms tactics would be working against him when dealing with a mentally retarded Street Criminal since his behavior would be so unpredictable ridiculous and foolish

The shopkeeper in the Michael Brown incident absolutely try to step in the path and even touched mr. Brown in an attempt to falsely imprisoned him since he had not witnessed a felony according to your interpretation of the law

With your interpretation of the law how many years of prison should that little old man receive for trying to falsely imprisoned mr. Brown after not witnessing a felony??


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



As I said before that does not require my interpretation. It was literally covered in the Georgia BAR description of Georgia Law and Citizens arrest.

I’m going to repost it. To help you out scooter.



			https://www.gabar.org/forthepublic/forteachersstudents/lre/teacherresources/upload/ch16.pdf
		


_
*Citizen’s arrest most often hap- pens in cases like shoplifting, when the store’s manager detains the suspected offender.* How- ever, as the following example shows, the man- ager or employee cannot make such an arrest in every case.
In Winn Dixie Stores Inc. v. Nichols, a Winn Dixie customer complained to management that another customer stole her wallet.1 The court
held that the limited rights of merchants to de- tain or arrest a person reasonably believed to have committed a shoplifting offense do not authorize a merchant to detain or arrest indi- viduals accused by store patrons of committing crimesagainstotherpatrons.Tomakethearrest, an employee would have had to actually see the criminal act committed. Therefore, it was ruled that management had no authority to arrest the alleged criminal. The court suggested that the only person who could have made the citizen’s arrest was the robbed customer herself.
When making a citizen’s arrest, a person may not use more force than is reasonable to make the arrest. Deadly force is limited to self-defense or to instances in which such force is necessary to prevent certain felonies._

So under Georgia Law the Shopkeeper would have been authorized to effect a Citizens Arrest. However. That does not help you or the McMichaels.

To effect a Citizens Arrest in Georgia you must have first hand knowledge of the crime. And equally as important. You must be empowered to effect the arrest.

Let’s give you an example. Let’s say I see someone taking things from my neighbors house. I can call the cops. I can yell Hey at them. But I can take no action to stop them legally. My Neighbor can. But I can not. I do not have the authority to stop them from stealing from anyone but me. If I was employed or had a power of attorney to watch my neighbors house that would give me to authority.

The McMichaels had neither. They were not employed nor authorized in writing to do anything. All they could do is call the cops by law. Oh they could have taken some pictures. But pursue and attempt to detain? Nope.

Using your example of Mike Brown. Let’s say the Shopkeeper left the store. Another person a customer sees Mike Brown taking the Cigarillos. The other person sets off in pursuit and tries to stop Mike Brown. That third party person would commit a crime in doing that. They have no authority to effect the arrest.

Georgia law strictly limits the power of Citizens Arrest. Who and under what circumstances they may do so. I know he is a thief don’t cut it.

That is why I said I didn’t have to interpret the scenario. A shopkeeper is literally mentioned.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 2, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> The only thing I object to is that they chased and made contact. They're not cops anymore. They should not have been out of the truck.


It's not illegal to get out of your truck, jackass. Arbery made the initial physical contact when he attempted to steal the shotgun. That's attempted robbery.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 too bad the McMichaels didn't arrest anybody, LOL 

perhaps you may get a conviction on attempted citizens arrest....LOL

You might have had a case if he cooperated but no citizens arrest occured and you're going to have a hard time imprisoning somebody in the middle of the street when there's a bunch of wide-open acreage they could simply use to escape you

 the shopkeeper in the Michael Brown incident did not witness a felony and then tried to physically imprison mr. Brown

 if the shopkeeper had a gun in his holster and mr. Brown started attacking him trying to take it away would it be legal for him to defend himself and kill mr. Brown with that pistol?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 2, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I object to is that they chased and made contact. They're not cops anymore. They should not have been out of the truck.
> ...



No. The original or first physical contact was made when the McMichaels and Roddy bumped Arbury with their trucks.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



So when the McMichaels and Roddy hit Arbury with their trucks that was what? Bad driving? If it was not Citizens Arrest it was Attempted Murder and Reckless Driving as well as another count of Aggravated Assault.

You do not have to shout Arrest to effect the citizens arrest. Read the link. You just have to detain or try and detain the suspect.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You're an absolute idiot.

The Brown case was in a different styate, with different laws.

BUT

I already explained to your retarded ass why the store owner was justified in doing what he did. You just didn't like what I said (because it made absolute sense), so you pretend I didn't say it.

You're a fucking moron...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Naturally a trained military operator like Travis McMichael



Your level of retardation is high.

Travis McMichael was not "a trained military operator".

First off, "operator" is a term reserved for special forces (SEAL, Green Beret, etc). You wouldn't know that, though, because you're a dunce.

Second, McMichael was a machinery technician. He fixed equpment when it broke down. He wasn't extensively trained in matters of law enforcement, and none of his training included making a citizen's arrest.

Your continued insistence that Travis McMichael was some sort of Serpico is stupid...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


you mean the one he was carjacking?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


they never even touched him, just cause roddy has a dent in his truck doesn't means he "attacked" anyone 

no video no proof


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


you would put the little old man in jail for "attempted imprisonment" if you had your way...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Naturally a trained military operator like Travis McMichael
> ...


LOL

he is a certified boarding officer with International maritime law enforcement training (that comes with lots of gun and use of Force training by the way)

you dont know squat do you?

* no wonder you don't want to talk about Michael Brown


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Only a complete fucking idiot would read what I wrote and then belch up nonsense like that.

The store owner was justified in doing what he did...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA biggest liar on the message board





This screenshot captures TM’s back right foot across the centerline. He is retreating (stepping backwards) which means his left foot is a couple of feet across the centerline. The weapon has been fired once prior to this footage showing both men moving together from right to left. It is conclusive evidence that TM did not “stand behind the engine block” and be surprised that AA circled back from the passenger side to punch him in the head and try to steal his weapon before the first shot was fired.

Can KingGUERRILLA please explain how it is on the video evidence that TM is seen retreating from right to left from in front of the truck well across the double yellow line after the first shot was fired off he never crossed the double yellow line and was standing behind the engine block by fire and until being physically punched and  attacked on the left side of the double yellow line?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I don't want to talk about Brown because that's not the issue at hand, and because it gives you the opportunity to avoid backing up your retarded arguments in the Arbury case.

Travis McMichael was not a "certified boarding officer", he was a boarding team _member_. There's a difference. I was a boarding team member during a six month deployment in '97 while doing drug interdiction ops in Central and South America. We had an embarked Coast Guard LED, and there was a Coast Guard warrant officer in charge of the team (since the Navy doesn't perform a law enforcement role).

I went through the same training that Travis McMichael did. _Everyone _who's on a boarding team goes through it. It's not as comprehensive as you may think, and there's very little which is concerned with use of force and gun training, as both of those are prerequisites to the training for boarding parties. Basically, if you're not already trained with firearms and use of force, you're not going to the training for boarding parties.

So don't tell me what I do and don't know, little boy. You're proving just how truly ignorant you really are. You try to come across as having some special insight when, in fact, you're nothing but a blowhard...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Roddy's statement to the police, with regards to him hitting Arbury, is good enough for anyone who's not mentally retarded...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

The following testimony is physically impossible to be true based on the licenses of the two men as seen on video:



KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis McMichael didn't run anywhere
> 
> he didn't block the path of anyone
> 
> ...


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Now he was carjacking? Really? Sadly that is not what the McMichaels and Roddy told the cops happened. They said they tried to box him in using their vehicles and even “bumped” Arbury to get him to stop.

Evidence included Arbury’s prints on the vehicles and dents on the trucks from the impacts.

Did you know Greg called his old boss from the scene? Yes indeed. He activated the good old boys network immediately. And it almost worked. Except that Greg stupidly released the video and the GBI got involved. No network with them.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The following testimony is physically impossible to be true based on the motion  of the two men as seen on video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA biggest liar on the message board
> View attachment 436325
> 
> This screenshot captures TM’s back right foot across the centerline. He is retreating (stepping backwards) which means his left foot is a couple of feet across the centerline. The weapon has been fired once prior to this footage showing both men moving together from right to left. It is conclusive evidence that TM did not “stand behind the engine block” and be surprised that AA circled back from the passenger side to punch him in the head and try to steal his weapon before the first shot was fired.
> ...


I said he took three steps toward the engine block to protect himself from a potential  attack by the charging Criminal just in case he opened fire from a cover position

That way Travis could easily cut the pie and end the threat if the attacking criminal decided to start shooting from the passenger side of the vehicle as he would be in a cover position and could pin Travis down

I do like the way you're admitting the Travis was retreating throughout the entire assault ...looks like we're making progress


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > The following testimony is physically impossible to be true based on the motion  of the two men as seen on video:
> ...


* somebody teach this kid how to use the posting system

I'm having a great time rag-dolling you but I need more to work with


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The following testimony is physically impossible to be true based on the licenses of the two men as seen on video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way those Graphics depict Travis being forced to retreat under attack

I've downloaded them all and will use them for my future debates!!


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


roddy never admitted to hitting arbery with the truck and if he had arbery would have had injuries

He did say that arberry was trying to get in his truck by grabbing at the door handle which anyone would view as a threat so if he ran the criminal over at that point I couldn't blame him


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 2, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


What makes you think they bumped him with their trucks?

If that's really the case and he did not attack them first, my opinion is changing 180 degrees, it's murder. If he started kicking or hitting the truck first, it's self-defense.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

As this graphic explains Travis McMichael was moving backwards and retreating when he was forced to fire his first shot by the attacking Criminal

Even though Travis McMichael had no duty to retreat he was trying his best to avoid using lethal Force

 the coroner's report lists pellets in arbery body confirming that Travis McMichael had a less deadly load in his shotgun then is available at your local Walmart

This completely dismantles the false narrative that a couple of bloodthirsty rednecks chased down and murdered an innocent black jogger

 just a little tip... people who are chasing someone are behind them not standing their ground while the "victim" runs directly at them for a length longer than a football field

In William roddeys body cam interview he said Travis McMichael never pointed the shotgun at the criminal during the initial Pursuit

That's the reason the criminal charged because the shotgun wasn't pointed directly at him and he thought he had a chance to grab it


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


No legitimate Source says he was hit with the truck

Bryant admitted to blocking him and then told the investigator that arberry was trying to get inside his vehicle


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> I said he took three steps toward the engine



Which means he never crossed the double yellow line. So how is this video evidence possible?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > I said he took three steps toward the engine
> ...


looks like he just barely passed the yellow line when he was attacked

i thought arberry was afraid of these muderous white rednecks who had been chasing him???

why run DIRECTLY AT THEM???





1ST SHOT FIRED DURRING RETREAT!!!!!

CHECKMATE


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> As this graphic explains Travis McMichael was moving backwards and retreating when he was forced to fire his first shot by the attacking Criminal



You do realize that the above graphics show TM retreating from the front of the truck back across the double yellow line but you have testified that TM did not run to the front of the truck and run completely across the double yellow line to confront AA as he attempted to jog past the truck and escape on the right side of the centerline.

What was TM doing there if he never went there? Completely disappearing from the camera in front of the truck right in AA’s face with a shotgun?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > As this graphic explains Travis McMichael was moving backwards and retreating when he was forced to fire his first shot by the attacking Criminal
> ...


i said he didnt "run" anywhere but simply took a few steps likely to protect himself behind the engine block in case of attack








look he's still standing his ground on the yellow line... he just moved to the other side of the door and took cover behind the engine block in case he took fire from the CHARGING criminal

had he stayed in the drivers seat he would have been a literal sitting duck if arberry opend fire

*a little hint for the starbuks crowd...most parts of a truck are NOT bullet proof

smart man


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> looks like he just passed the yellow line when he was attacked



No this graphic is when TM is stepping back from his previous position completely out of view from the camera except for his white cap and shadows under the trucks.

He is not just passing the centerline from left to right in this graphic and the first shot was fired preceding this view. You are a liar.




so if he was just passing the centerline as you note have been forced to admit why did you lie that he was standing behind the engine block and went no further toward AA because he didn’t want to be shot by AA’s finger gun.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You keep changing the story. When something proves an assertion wrong you just crank up a new one.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> look he's still standing his ground on the yellow line... he just moved to the other side of the door and took cover behind the engine block in case he took fire from the CHARGING criminal



If that is true why can we see TM’s white cap  through the windshield in this graphic?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 2, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> What makes you think they bumped him with their trucks?



That was what Roddy told the police...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Even though Travis McMichael had no duty to retreat he was trying his best to avoid using lethal Force



The first shot was fired before we can see TM’s retreat from in front of the truck so your chronological construction is all fucked  up.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA  who’s shadow is the one to the left if TM stood his ground behind the hood of his truck and never got in front of the truck or crossed the centerline as you claim?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > looks like he just passed the yellow line when he was attacked
> ...


If he were to sit in the cab or stand by the driver's door a bullet could easily pass through the cab of the truck and kill him

A well-trained individual knows that the engine block of a vehicle is the only safe place if oncoming fire is a possibility

Why didn't your crook just take the chance he had to escape when he was over 200 meters away from the men who were  "chasing him" by standing still!!!


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> View attachment 436409KingGUERRILLA  who’s shadow is the one to the left if TM stood his ground behind the hood of his truck and never got in front of the truck or crossed the centerline as you claim?


Standing your ground doesn't mean you have to be a statue 

you're allowed to move around and take a defensive position to protect yourself




travis moved 3 feet in a reaction to the criminals agressive movememt

arberry moved well over 30 yards and ignored multiple opportunities to escape in order to attack the mcmichels


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 2, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think they bumped him with their trucks?
> ...


That's what someone who is notorious for lying to the USMB forum was saying in this thread. And I found a couple of articles that said that too. However, it turns out that they were from known fake news outlets.

So I found the primary source. The actual body cam video of the interview.

He says that he attempted to block Arbery and Arbery attempted to get inside his truck by grabbing at the door handles. He did *not* say that he bumped Arbery with his truck.


None of those guys should have been charged with anything.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Even though Travis McMichael had no duty to retreat he was trying his best to avoid using lethal Force
> ...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


plenty of people are claiming it was an "assault" but arberry had no injuries

he blocked Arberrys path and arberry tried to carjack him in a neighborhood with few fences and homes that sit on 2 and 3 Acre plots... a young healthy man with a history of running could lose three chubby rednecks in a New York Minute in that situation

" false imprisonment"  is being closed inside a space where you have no opportunity to escape like a tight alley or a room with one door

Had Travis McMichael been pointing his gun directly at arberry and verbally threatening him then he might have a case but Travis was smart enough to never aim his gun until he was being rushed


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > looks like he just passed the yellow line when he was attacked
> ...


Where do you think the engine block is located?

If Travis had stayed on the other side of the door he would have been an easy prey for anybody who fired from the passenger side through the compartment

It would be perfectly reasonable for him to step to the front of the truck so that he could slice the pie and eliminate the threat if arberry chose to start shooting from the passenger side of the truck

He also had his elderly father who was a cancer survivor to think about and had to get a firing Solution on the criminal before he got pinned down and his dad got murdered

Remember along with a host of crimes arberry was also suspected as being the person who stole Travis's gun and we also know he has a history of illegal weapons possession so it looks like Travis's instincts were 100% correct

If I was standing my ground while somebody I had been chasing ran directly at me for over 100 yards I would be convinced that person meant to do me harm and had the weapon available to do so

Arbery was a mentally retarded Street Criminal from a criminal family with a history of Highly aggressive behavior... even his own mother had to call the police on him

Travis had no way of knowing what a psycho he had on his hands and the fact that someone would rush two men with guns is highly indicative that that person must be armed and or suicidal thus highly dangerous

 Travis was likely shocked beyond belief when the crook pulled that 90° Ambush sneak attack... he was clearly dealing with a psycho and had no other choice but to retreat and defend himself the best he could

Certainly is a shame he didn't just overpower that fool and pin him to the ground with a knee on the back of his neck but we know how that can turn out don't we?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> "false imprisonment"  is being closed inside a space where you have no opportunity to escape like a tight alley or a room with one door



Actually, you're wrong. 

But that surprises no one.

That's not what false imprisonment is at all...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > "false imprisonment"  is being closed inside a space where you have no opportunity to escape like a tight alley or a room with one door
> ...


illegally blocking someones escape under threat is false imprisonment and by Georgia law the victem must not have a reasonable escape opportunity so if you can prove the mcmichels ACTUALLY THREATENED arberry with consequences then you have a case but you CANT because he had LOTS of opportunities to escape and CHOSE to attack and no proof exists that they THREATENED him 

simply holding a gun for your own protection is not threatening someone



"To be convicted of false imprisonment in Georgia, the State must demonstrate that the accused is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. That includes showing that the accused had the intent to confine the victim and that there were no reasonable means of escape"






						False Imprisonment | Georgia Criminal Lawyer
					






					www.georgiacriminallawyer.com


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Travis McMichael was standing there with a shotgun, and Pops McMichael was in the bed of the pickup with a .357 magnum. It's not unreasonable to believe that Arbury felt he couldn't try to run away for fear of being shot, thereby meaning there was no reasonable means of escape...


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Odd. It seems Bryant told the cops something different.









						Ahmaud Arbery was struck by vehicle before he was shot dead; suspect yelled racial slur: Investigator
					

The victim was shot three times in Feb. 23 attack.




					abcnews.go.com
				




But hey. Since you are scrambling to find another extenuating circumstance.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Why would he think they planned on shooting him in the middle of the road in broad daylight while on the phone when they had lots of opportunities prior?

If he would have attacked them the split-second he saw them you might have a case but the fact that he ran around for a while and then ran directly at them for further than a football field proves he was not afraid of them and convinced they would not shoot him

Although it's possible he did not know they were armed in the beginning it's abundantly clear that Travis raised his shotgun and made it abundantly obvious that he was armed yet berry continued his forward movement directly at the truck proving he was not afraid of them

Someone that was being terrorized by two armed men doesn't run directly at their truck for the better part of a football field when there's a bunch of open grassy acreage to his left where he could easily Escape

Just because you see a gun doesn't mean they're threatening you with it and the burden is to prove Beyond a reasonable doubt that they were without any evidence whatsoever


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It would be perfectly reasonable for him to step to the front of the truck so that he could slice the pie and eliminate the threat if arberry chose to start shooting from the passenger side of the truck



There is nothing reasonable about what TM was doing that day. But you cannot evade the truth that TM placed himself in the front of the truck fully exposed to AA moving  towards AA and when they collided the first shot was fired and then and only then both men can be seen moving right to left in a struggle for the weapon that wounded AA on the wrist.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Mr. Dial of the gbi said he was "struck" with the truck not roddy

nice try but you can't even quote your own propaganda correctly LOL









						Ahmaud Arbery was struck by vehicle before he was shot dead; suspect yelled racial slur: Investigator
					

The victim was shot three times in Feb. 23 attack.




					abcnews.go.com
				



"Bryan also got into his vehicle and attempted to use it to block Arbery's path several times, Dial said. He said Bryan allegedly struck Arbery during the pursuit hard enough that it left a dent in his vehicle"


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > It would be perfectly reasonable for him to step to the front of the truck so that he could slice the pie and eliminate the threat if arberry chose to start shooting from the passenger side of the truck
> ...


Actually when someone is running directly at the rear of your vehicle it's perfectly reasonable for you to move to the front in order to put as much of the cover between you and the attacking criminal as possible

Certainly was difficult to predict that he would pull the Ambush sneak attack 90-degree turn and run around to the front of the truck in order to attack Travis McMichael 

had travis stayed right next to the driver's seat he would have had zero cover for anybody that ran to the rear or sides of the vehicle and took a firing position at him

I see you don't get much tactical gun fighting and knowledge from working at Starbucks

Travis didn't grab him or block his path or threaten him with the gun or any of your fantasies

He simply stood his ground and did the intelligent thing when he realized that he was being charged by a potentially suicidal and armed criminal


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

Muhammed  This GUERRILLA
Why won’t you tell me who’s shadow you think that is on the left underneath the truck.





This is when the first shot was fired which wounded AA on the wrist.

Tell me KingGUERRILLA and Muhammed  how you are able to see AA trying to grab TM’s shotgun before the first shot was fired.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Actually when someone is running directly at the rear of your vehicle it's perfectly reasonable for you to move to the front in order to put as much of the cover between you and the attacking criminal as possible



Actually the video shows TM had to be about ten feet beyond the front of the truck and well across the centerline when the first shot was fired. There is no way in hell that TM was trying to use the engine block to shield himself from being shot when his old man was standing full upright in the bed of the truck out his weapon down and holding a cell phone to his ear when the first shot was fired by his stupid assess son.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed  This GUERRILLA
> Why won’t you tell me who’s shadow you think that is on the left underneath the truck.
> 
> View attachment 436446
> ...





You already admitted that Travis fired his first shot while he was retreating from the surprise assault and if he wanted to shoot this Petty Street criminal he had a bunch of opportunities prior to getting punched in the face

Notice all your buddies are disappearing from this thread

They packed up their balls and are licking their wounds I suggest you do the same


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Actually when someone is running directly at the rear of your vehicle it's perfectly reasonable for you to move to the front in order to put as much of the cover between you and the attacking criminal as possible
> ...


You don't expect a trained military Operator to sit in the driver's seat or stand next to the driver's door with absolutely no cover as an aggressive criminal runs directly at him and his father do you?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You don't expect a trained military Operator to sit in the driver's seat or stand next to the driver's door with absolutely no cover



Its not what i expect; it’s what you are lying about. You claim with no evidence that TM used the engine block as a shield. The shadows tell the truth that TM was in
the wide open space out in front of the truck trying to block AA’s escape when he fired the first shot.

You say TM never left the safety of the engine block until after he was attacked.

That is physically impossible because TM’s shadow can only be produced if he is positioned way out in front of his truck with absolutely nothing between him and AA.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You already admitted that Travis fired his first shot while he was retreating...



Do you accept that as true?

retreating from where to where in relation to the center of the road?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed  This GUERRILLA
> ...



Why won’t you tell me who’s shadows are seen from under the truck?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Actually the video shows TM had to be about ten feet beyond the front of the truck and well across the centerline when the first shot was fired.



15 seconds into the video, Arbery is on the right side of the road charging towards TM



At 16 seconds into the video, Arbery has already knocked TM back and is at the centerline.





At 17 seconds into the video, the first shot is heard.





Clearly, TM was under attack when he fired the first shot at 17 seconds into the video. Second shot is at 22 seconds and the third shot is at 25 seconds.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA biggest liar on the message board
> ...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > You don't expect a trained military Operator to sit in the driver's seat or stand next to the driver's door with absolutely no cover
> ...


if you're being attacked by a criminal who maybe armed running up behind your truck the safest place to be would be in front of the truck (because of the engine block)


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > You already admitted that Travis fired his first shot while he was retreating...
> ...


He was retreating throughout the entire duration of the attack


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Travis is on the left retreating arbery is on the right attacking

 understand?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 2, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Travis McMichael was not a "certified boarding officer", he was a boarding team _member_.


How did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Bullshit. Arbery came at him so fast he didn't have time to retreat. He got knocked backwards. As a star linebacker, he is very practiced at doing that. Arbery blitzed him just like a linebacker blitzes a quarterback. Very quickly by surprise.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You don't expect a trained military Operator to sit in the driver's seat or stand next to the driver's door with absolutely no cover as an aggressive criminal runs directly at him and his father do you?



Travis McMichael is not a "trained military operator"; certainly not with regards to a situation like this. 

And you're intellectually impotent to show how he was...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 2, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Travis McMichael was not a "certified boarding officer", he was a boarding team _member_.
> ...



Because "Boarding officers" are taken from the officer ranks; commissioned officers. McMichael was enlisted and, as such, he was not qualified from being a Boarding Officer. 

That's how.

Now, would you like to ask me how I know that?

I spent 6-1/2 months as a boarding team member with a Coast Guard LED while stationed on the USS Princeton
(CG 59) in 1997 (January to July), when we were doing drug interdiction ops off of Central and South America.

Guerilla has no such experience, so he often just belches up nonsense in the hopes that he'll be believed.

He fails often...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 2, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


This isn't 1997. How do you know that Petty Officers are not eligible today?

Several news sources have reported that he was a Boarding Officer and the chief investigator testified under oath that McMichael was a Boarding Officer in the USCG.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 2, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Because the level of responsibility which comes with the position is not something given to enlisted people. It's just not done...



> Several news sources have reported that he was a Boarding Officer and the chief investigator testified under oath that McMichael was a Boarding Officer in the USCG.



McMichael was a machinery tech. He fixed things when they broke. As such, his law enforcement training was minimal when compared to that of a boarding officer. A boarding team member follows orders, he does not give them, nor does the position provide the requisite level of training for him to act autonomously. I can pretty much promise you that he was never instructed in what to do in the scenario he created when he murdered Arbury.

As for news outlets and civilian investigators calling him a boarding officer, civilians often get things wrong. I remember last year a Mayport-based ship was returning from deployment and the local news was there to do a story about a woman who'd given birth to triplets while her husband was deployed. Her husband was described as "an officer onboard the USS Philippine Sea", but when the camera showed him with his family, he was a third class Electronic Technician; paygrade-wise, a corporal. Travis McMichael was a 2nd Class Petty Officer when he got out of the Coast Guard; an E-5.

That said, I would like to see these "several news sources". Do you have any links, or are you going to take the cowards way out by insisting that I verify your claim?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 2, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


they literally referred to him as a boarding officer in court dumbass and clearly he was professionally trained

If he wanted to "murder" somebody how come he wasn't using slugs in his shotgun?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 2, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


 Travis mcmichael Boarding Officer - Google Search

United States Coast Guard > Our Organization > FORCECOM UNITS > MLEA > Course Offerings > Boarding Officer Course (uscg.mil)


*The Basic Boarding Officer Course (BBOC) is offered to U.S. Coast Guard personnel* and foreign naval officers. The purpose of the BBOC is to prepare Boarding Officers for the arduous duties associated with enforcing laws and treaties at sea. Graduates of the BBOC possess the skills and knowledge necessary to lead a Coast Guard boarding team in the enforcement of U.S. laws and regulations in a safe and professional manner. During the five week course, students receive training in a variety of courses including: criminal law, defensive tactics, boating safety and many others. Students are evaluated verbally, in writing, and through performance based training evolutions.

It doesn't say that only commissioned officers are eligible.

And if McMichael was not Boarding Officer then the chief investigator in the case has already committed perjury.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

The sequence goes like this: WTF?


NotfooledbyW said:


> Why won’t you tell me who’s shadows are seen from under the truck?



Muhammed won’t answer but KingGUERRILLA did:



KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis is on the left retreating arbery is on the right attacking



So KingGUERRILLA agrees that TM was in fact ten feet or so completely exposed in front of the truck:



Muhammed said:


> Bullshit. Arbery came at him so fast he didn't have time to retreat. He got knocked backwards.



I’m glad Muhammed also agrees that TM attacked and shot AA when both men were in front of the truck where we can only see these shadows in the video.





So we know Muham and KingG somewhat  recognize that - TM rushed toward jogging AA - they came together in the front of truck - the first shot was fired - AA was wounded and - AA  chose to fight - That’s when we see the shadows moving right to left.

So call it a ‘retreat’ or call it ‘knocked backwards’ it doesn’t matter. The point has been made that TM was being driven back across the centerline to the left after the first shot went off. That means prior to the first shot TM had to be running, rushing, attacking AA just before that first shot wounded AA on the wrist.

The video does not show TM’s aggressive movement towards AA just before he fired the first shot because when TM  was attacking AA the camera was recording this






I realize that stupid people watching that video will believe that TM did not rush toward AA in a way to block his path to get by because the camera didn’t capture it. But it did capture TM’s retreat.

So TM had to have rushed towards AA and shot him in the wrist.

TM has no case for self defense for other reasons but he also has no case for Self Defense Because he attacked AA from  the safer side of the truck.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The sequence goes like this: WTF?
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Quit lying dumbass.

There's a reason you haven't posted a video. It's because you know you are wrong.

Arbery was running straight down the side of the road and then quickly cut to the left and attacked TM. If he would not have viciously attacked the guy with the shotgun, he would not have earned his Darwin award.

And if the thief on probation for stealing wouldn't have snuck into that house looking for tools to steal, and took off running like hell as soon as someone spotted him and called 911, he never would have been chased in the first place.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 2, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Arbery was running straight down the side of the road and then quickly cut to the left and attacked TM.



You are a liar. You can’t see what happens between this:





And This:




When you watch the video you can hear the first shot being fired between the top image and the bottom. It wounded AA on the wrist.  So you owe me an explanation how you know that AA attacked TM before he was hit by the first shot.

Will I get your explanation or will you continue to lie?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> they literally referred to him as a boarding officer in court dumbass and clearly he was professionally trained



I don't care how he was "literally" referred to. They got it wrong.

And, yes, the Coast Guard is a professional organization, and their training is professional. But he was trained in maritime law.

It's different...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 2, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Several news sources have reported that he was a Boarding Officer and the chief investigator testified under oath that McMichael was a Boarding Officer in the USCG.



Thank you for proving that you, in fact, have no links to _any _news source making the statement that he was a "Boarding Officer" and that you're simply a liar...




> Travis mcmichael Boarding Officer - Google Search





> United States Coast Guard > Our Organization > FORCECOM UNITS > MLEA > Course Offerings > Boarding Officer Course (uscg.mil)
> 
> 
> *The Basic Boarding Officer Course (BBOC) is offered to U.S. Coast Guard personnel* and foreign naval officers. The purpose of the BBOC is to prepare Boarding Officers for the arduous duties associated with enforcing laws and treaties at sea. Graduates of the BBOC possess the skills and knowledge necessary to lead a Coast Guard boarding team in the enforcement of U.S. laws and regulations in a safe and professional manner. During the five week course, students receive training in a variety of courses including: criminal law, defensive tactics, boating safety and many others. Students are evaluated verbally, in writing, and through performance based training evolutions.
> ...



I don't care. The fact that it's not specified is utterly meaningless.

If you look at the qualifications for "culinary specialist" (fancy name for a cook), you won't see it mentioned anywhere that commissioned officers may not serve in that role. The officer in charge of the culinary specialists is usually the Supply Officer (another job someone of McMichael's rank would never have), but Supply Officers are rarely cooks.



> And if McMichael was not Boarding Officer then the chief investigator in the case has already committed perjury.



No, he simply made a mistake, which civilians often do when talking about the military.

But, go ahead and pretend you know what the fuck you're talking about. At the end of the day, Travis McMichael is never going to see freedom again...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> If he wanted to "murder" somebody how come he wasn't using slugs in his shotgun?



Are you going to make the argument that someone can't be killed with buckshot?

Oh, please... please make that argument next...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Several news sources have reported that he was a Boarding Officer and the chief investigator testified under oath that McMichael was a Boarding Officer in the USCG.
> ...


 White defendant used racial slur after shooting Ahmaud Arbery, investigator testifies | Reuters

There's a link, jackass. And if you google it you'll find a lot more where that came from.

Now where the fuck are your links? You claimed that McMichael was a Boarding Team Member. Got a link to back up that bullshit?

There's nothing in his Joint Services transcript that says he ever completed a Boarding Team Member course.

However his transcript does say that he completed a Boarding Officer course in 2009, a USCG Gulf of Mexico Fisheries Boarding Officer course in 2011, and a Southeast Living Marine Resource Boarding Officer course in 2013.

SKM_C36820080615030 (wsav.com)





Looks like you're the one who doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> There's a reason you haven't posted a video. It's because you know you are wrong.



I’m waiting. Will you explain how you can see what happens after this: 





And before this when the first shot was fired:




I don’t see AA attacking TM or AA grabbing the weapon or anything like that when the first shot was fired. 

How were you able to see it?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 3, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



WOw, a whole four day course, huh?

The COI for Basic Boarding Officer Course is five _weeks _long, not five _days_:

United States Coast Guard > Our Organization > FORCECOM  UNITS > MLEA > Course Offerings > Boarding Officer Course

The course he completed was a short, regionally pertinent course and not one which would instill upon him the level of law enforcement knowledge required of a US Coast Guard Boarding Officer.

He was a third class petty officer when he completed that training. Third class petty officers also scrub toilets...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The sequence goes like this: WTF?
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


 you guys don't get much tactical knowledge working at Starbucks do you??

 if someone is running directly at you with a hostile intention from the REAR of your vehicle the smartest place to be is at the FRONT by the engine block

Arberrys hand injury is PROOF he was grabbing at the weapon 

you have a cowards interpretation of the law


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> you guys don't get much tactical knowledge working at Starbucks do you??



For someone with so little experience in the law you sure do run your mouth a lot.

Your hero Travis is gonna' die, courtesy of the Great State of Georgia...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > There's a reason you haven't posted a video. It's because you know you are wrong.
> ...


its the 90 degree sneak attack ambush thats gonna sink your argument

one party stood their ground the other changed direction to attack after CLOSING ON TARGET for over a football field

perhaps if travis had actually grabbed or at least blocked Arberry path you may convince a few but you cant "imprison" someone out in the open unless you are terrorizing them with a weapon

thats why youre so desperate to suggest guns were "pointed" at Arberry who instigated by tresspass thus
provoking the pursuit
and escalated the use of force!


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > you guys don't get much tactical knowledge working at Starbucks do you??
> ...


Travis is a moron just like gramps and roddy

they should have just followed him and reported his position to police
HOWEVER
if you want to make it ILLEGAL to persue someone you didn't witness commit a felony Richard The Night Stalker Ramirez would have escaped into the sunset because citizens wouldn't have had the legal right to detain him

By your interpretation of the law if I came home and found a man rummaging through my daughter's underwear drawer it would be illegal for me to detain him

By your cowardly interpretation of the law Street criminals would be empowered to flee and dump whatever evidence they have on them

Because of your sissy and cowardly interpretation of the law the little old man that tried to stop Michael Brown from strong-arm robbing him could be going to jail since he did not witness a felony and tried to shut the door and stand in front of the man who just stole from him

I'm glad I don't have a cowardly sissy like you as my neighbor


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > you guys don't get much tactical knowledge working at Starbucks do you??
> ...


No he wont die.  He won't get the death penalty for what is really manslaughter.  He will get many years in the cell with Darnell though.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

*Police: Man shot in the hand in Champaign*

Dec 31, 202
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




CHAMPAIGN, Ill. (WAND) - An 18-year-old man was shot in the hand Thursday evening, police said.
Officers said they responded at 5:27 p.m. to a local hospital for a report of a shooting victim. They discovered the victim had gone to the hospital by personal transport with a non-life-threatening gunshot wound.
Authorities said the victim was leaving a business in the 1500 block of N. Prospect Ave. when the suspect approached and fired, hitting the victim




KingGUERRILLA said:


> Arberrys hand injury is PROOF he was grabbing at the weapon


You are an idiot when you are not a liar.

You just admitted you don’t have visual proof from the video prior to or at the precise moment when the shotgun was fired for the first time on that fine sunshiny day when AA was out for a jog.

And how dumb are you to say that there is no possible way that a discharge from a firearm will hit someone on the hand unless it is the result of the firearm being grabbed.

*Man Shot In Hand In Logan Square*
Author: CBS 2 Chicago Staff
December 23, 2020 at 3:53 pm
*Filed Under: *Central Park Avenue, Logan Square, Milwaukee Avenue, shooting
*CHICAGO (CBS)* — A man was shot early Wednesday morning while driving in the Logan Square neighborhood.
The 25-year-old man was driving along Milwaukee Avenue near Central Park Avenue at 4:09 a.m. when he heard shots and felt pain, police said.
Investigators said he was shot in the hand, but he kept driving and called 911.


Kansas.com › article148952164
Man shoots himself in hand at Wichita gun range | The Wichita Eagle
Wichita — Ken Grommet, one of the owners of Range 54, said the man who was injured comes to the range regularly to shoot. He was practicing switching the handgun from his  ...
Patch › new-york › man-shoots-him...
Man Shoots Himself In Hand With Illegally Possessed Gun: PD | Patchogue, NY Patch
Patchogue · Nov 5, 2020 — Man Shoots Himself In Hand With Illegally Possessed Gun: PD - Patchogue, NY - The man was arrested after accidentally shooting himself in the hand with a ...

Standard-Examiner › police-fire
Morgan man shoots himself in hand | Police & Fire | standard.net
MORGAN — A 24-year-old shot himself in the hand with a semi-automatic handgun, officials said. The man's mother called 911 to report the incident at 11:48 a.m. on ...

Brookings Register › article › man-a...
Man accidentally shoots himself in hand - Brookings Register
Brookings · Dec 4, 2020 — AURORA – An Aurora man sought medical treatment after accidentally shooting himself in the hand Thursday, according to the Brookings County Sheriff's  ...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> its the 90 degree sneak attack ambush thats gonna sink your argument



Even if it was what you claim,  TM will be convicted of murder while committing a felony. But my interests here is your lies about what you think you saw on the video.

Show me the screenshot where you see a 90  degree turn by AA and an attack on TM before the first shot  during that split second when both men’s shadows appeared to the camera under the truck.

This moment:




Remember TM did not tell police that the first shot was fired during an attack or as AA Grabbed the barrel of the gun 

The only other way to see clear evidence of that happening would be to see it in the video,

Since you say you can see a 90 degree turn and an attack prior to the first shot you are a liar.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

Citizens cannot block an anonymous persons path of travel shoulder a firearm in order to get him to stop.

Why the judge denied bail to AA’s killers.

In announcing his decision to keep the McMichaels locked up, the judge said he did not see strong evidence, or really any at all, that Arbery was stealing stuff from homes.

“There’s nothing to indicate to me he was known as _the _guy” stealing or trespassing in the neighborhood, Walmsley said. “Which tells me that an anonymous person was chased through the neighborhood to be detained for trespass and burglary.”

“And that somehow resulted in individuals thinking it was appropriate to block that individual’s path of travel, shoulder a firearm in order to get him to stop. There is a significant danger to all of those actions,” the judge said. “Individuals who do that need to be aware of the fact they can end up exactly where they are now.”









						OPINION: Justifiable horror over Arbery case as justifiable homicide
					

The Ahmaud Arbery case is now front and center again as a judge denied bond last week to former lawman Greg McMichael and his son, Travis, in the shotgun killing of the Black man in the Brunswick area of southeast Georgia. "At its core," Atlanta opinion columnist Bill Torpy writes, "the case...




					www.ajc.com


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


You don't know what you are talking about. That course was in addition the Basic Boarding Officer course, you fucking dumbass. He completed the BBOC in 2009.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > its the 90 degree sneak attack ambush thats gonna sink your argument
> ...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Citizens cannot block an anonymous persons path of travel shoulder a firearm in order to get him to stop.
> 
> Why the judge denied bail to AA’s killers.
> 
> ...


The McMichaels are morons who made a lot of stupid mistakes while in custody like trying to delete text messages and videos with naughty words

I think Gregory McMichael even tried to send a coded message from jail which of course is the real reason their parole was denied

 the McMichaels are morons who should have never try to help the police capture this wanted Petty criminal because now they are paying the price for being good citizens in a sick culture


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Travis McMichael was a 2nd Class Petty Officer when he got out of the Coast Guard; an E-5.


And contrary to your assertion, you only have to be E-4 to become a Boarding Officer in the USCG.

The reason you haven't provided any links in this thread is because you are wrong about everything.

Why do you LWNJ moonbats consistently base your political positions on falsehoods when it is so much easier, and more importantly, *wiser,* to change your political position rather than stupidly and fruitlessly try to change immutable facts?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Arbery was running straight down the side of the road and then quickly cut to the left and attacked TM.



Actually three white men are charged with murder and other felonies for thinking it was appropriate to block AA’s* ‘path of travel, shoulder a firearm in order to get him to stop’ *

When AA cut to the left as seen right here:






The neighborhood watch team are already engaged in a felony by *blocking  AA’s path of travel and shouldering a firearm in order to get him to stop. *

AA was blocked by the truck on his path of travel but was shot by the man who shouldered his shotgun and was telling him to stop.

Right after AA!s foot disappears from the top photo the shot is fired and AA us wounded and a struggle for the smoking weapon being. Two shots later AA lay bleeding to death in the pavement and his killer calls him a racist slur.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Arbery was running straight down the side of the road and then quickly cut to the left and attacked TM.
> ...


it's perfectly reasonable to shoulder a weapon if someone is charging you with a hostile intention however shouldering a weapon is not the same as aiming it with deadly intention 

Shouldering a weapon is just taking a weapon from a low ready position to a high ready position you can clearly see Travis McMichael's forearm in a 45-degree position proving that the rifle was NOT aimed directly at arberry

this is the point at which the criminal decided to run around the front of the truck in a sneak attack Ambush attempt

At no point in the video did Travis McMichael actually aim his gun at the crook until arbery had closed the Gap and was attacking him





At 5m one can clearly see Amaud walking up and stopping to look around for witnesses then enter the English home... just a couple minutes later he fled like a criminal as soon as he notices the first neighbor on the phone looking in his Direction. He walked up to the house and snuck in then he bolted like Usain Bolt with a cheetah on his ass the moment he was discovered

At 12m 45s you can clearly see Ahmaud Arberry attack Travis McMichael and clearly hear the first gunshot go off well after contact was made... pretty cool this uploader made it clear that other uploaders had tried to manipulate the blasts to present a false narrative


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I watched it. This dude did not provide a frame that shows the actions of both men at the precise moment the first shot was fired or by the angle that AA turned left before the first shot was fired.

So why did you post it. It shows you’ve been lying that TM never raised his gun. Are you conceding that you lied about that or is that presenting fake news?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Shouldering a weapon is just taking a weapon from a low ready position to a high ready position



Shouldering schmouldering it does not matter what you think it means - The judge that denied bail to your hero morons did so because TM shouldered his weapon and told AA to stop - that’s one part of the felony that was in progress.

So now you admit TM shouldered his weapon and told AA to stop. It’s a crime to order an anonymous person to stop and to block his path. And that’s intended path.

which ever angle TM turned it dud not matter because white men with lethal weapons were chasing an anonymous person and never saw him commit a crime or     Have first hand knowledge of a crime committed be him?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 3, 2021)

What sinks the argument that it was self defense is the sequence of events that led up to the shooting. 

We covered this about thirty pages before. So let’s cover it one more time since it has slipped your memory. 

Self Defense is allowed as a defense against criminal action. However, for it to be valid in the courts, in other words allowed by the Judge, the first thing you must do is not commit any crimes before the use of force. The McMichaels do not qualify. They committed two Felonies before the shooting. Not one, but two. These two criminal actions are what makes the charge for killing Arbury Felony Murder. They were committing Felonies before firing the weapon. 

Where who was when does not matter. When and how Abury got shot doesn’t matter. The McMichaels were Felons before the shooting. They were committing Felonies. 

This is the case in pretty much every situation where a Heroic RW shooter is held to account. Take the bar owner who committed suicide. Jake Gardner. Jake had a Concealed Weapons Permit, but let it expire. That meant he was carrying the weapon illegally. It is hard to explain that you were totally within the law, and your rights, in shooting someone when you were committing a crime for hours, or days, before hand. 

Self Defense laws, like Stand Your Ground, are intended for people minding their own business who are accosted in their homes, or on the street, by hoods with no action to instigate it. The McMichaels were doing anything but minding their own business. 

If I am going to the store, and a lunatic comes at me demanding my wallet and keys I can defend myself. If I am chasing the lunatic because I think he is a bad guy despite seeing him do nothing, then I am not minding my own business. Even if he has a warrant out for his arrest, as a citizen I have exactly zero authority to detain him. This guy could be a mass murderer, and all I can legally do is call the cops and say I see the bugger right here. 

Why? Because I am not a Cop. Police are empowered through the legislature, and the people, to have greater authority than the average citizen. What is legal for a cop, is completely illegal for me. And that is the way it should be.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> it's perfectly reasonable to shoulder a weapon if someone is charging you with a hostile intention



The problem for that idiotic defense of the moron (as you call him) with a shouldered shotgun is that your three hero morons are the ones that initiated the hostile intent against AA who is clearly an unarmed anonymous person jogging through the neighborhood as far as his assailants knew.  Any hostile intent by AA at any point during the chase was justified if he chose to get shot in the front and not in the back by his pursuers.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> I watched it. This dude did not provide a frame that shows the actions of both men at the precise moment the first shot was fired or by the angle that AA turned left before the first shot was fired.


This is that frame. I played the video at .25 speed over and over until I got it paused at the precise moment the sound of the first gunshot begins. Then sniped it and uploaded the file.






Go ahead, play it at .25 speed.


As AA approached from the left side of the truck, TM positioned himself so that the truck was between himself and AA. But as linebackers are trained to do, AA simply hooked around the truck and hit him at full speed from the other side.

Like AA, I was a linebacker/DB in high school too. You practice that move over and over until it's second nature. The thing is, the QB can't even see you coming until it's too late because his own blockers are obstructing his field of vision. Surprise!


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> What sinks the argument that it was self defense is the sequence of events that led up to the shooting.
> 
> We covered this about thirty pages before. So let’s cover it one more time since it has slipped your memory.
> 
> ...


The magic phrase in self defense is that is allowed "to neutralize a threat of death or severe bodily harm to yourself or others."  Was McMichaels in reasonable fear when he shot Arbery?  No.  He had overwhelming force and numbers on his side.  They caused the confrontation.  They could easily have avoided it by simply following Arbery and waiting for the police, whom they had called at the beginning. It's a shit case as far as self defense.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > What sinks the argument that it was self defense is the sequence of events that led up to the shooting.
> ...


that would be true if arberry didnt attack him and try and take his gun,,


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Arbery reacted to being accosted by McMichaels. If Arbery had had a gun and shot him he would have been justified.  You don't get to attack someone and then claim self defense.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


arberry was never attacked,, and he knew they wanted to talk to him,,

not to mention if they were going to just shoot him they had several chances to do it,,,

twisting these facts doesnt mean anything other than youre being dishonest about the chain of events,,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> This is that frame.



This is the frame where you hear the first shot go off. I hear it one big step by TM to the right or about there feet. So let’s split the difference and visualize TM 18 about inches to the right when both men’s shadows are positioned as shown in the top





This is your frame where you hear the shot. 



The frame you posted does not show AA running 90 degrees perpendicular to the centerline. It does not show AA grabbing the gun before being shot in the wrist area.

So why did you post it?

I don’t see AA’s Torso or links in your frame.

So I’ll ask again; where do you see AA turning a sharp 90 degree attack on TM and grabbing the shotgun before it goes off?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> arberry was never attacked,, and he knew they wanted to talk to him,,



How do YOU know that AA knew that?

AA perhaps thought he was being robbed at gunpoint.

The entire chase is an attack you idiot.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > arberry was never attacked,, and he knew they wanted to talk to him,,
> ...


because they asked him several times to stop and talk,,,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> not to mention if they were going to just shoot him they had several chances to do it,,,



I don’t think for an instant they wanted to shoot him. They wanted to scare him with weapons in order to detain him. That is a felony and there is no way to get out of it or deny it.

And no matter what AA does while the  felony against him is in progress he is the victim of aggravated assault. And in Georgia if a person is killed during a felony, murder is automatically tacked on.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > not to mention if they were going to just shoot him they had several chances to do it,,,
> ...


to bad for him he chose to attack them and get shot,, if he would have complied he could sue them and now be rich instead of dead,,


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

At 12 minutes 45 seconds you can clearly see that Travis McMichael fired AFTER he was attacked by arbery

You can literally see the shot blast in the air just AFTER Travis McMichael is shoved backwards by the attack


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> I don’t think for an instant they wanted to shoot him



checkmate


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > arberry was never attacked,, and he knew they wanted to talk to him,,
> ...


 he thinks chasing someone is a felony in the state of Georgia


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Give me the exact time stamp when the McMichaels "attacked" arbery in a video


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> because they asked him several times to stop and talk,,,



No, TM shouldered  his weapon and told AA to get on the ground and Roddy tried to cut him off with his truck as a weapon that resulted in a collision with a pedestrian.

If the attackers told AA they just wanted to talk and AA declined they should have put their weapons down,  maybe taken some photos of him for the cops, and let him go.

But they didn’t and now they are on trial for aggravated assault and murder. And they shouid be.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > What sinks the argument that it was self defense is the sequence of events that led up to the shooting.
> ...


 the moment someone tries to grab your firearm they become an immediate and deadly threat

The McMichaels had 12 minutes to shoot arbery before he attacked them and didn't because they had no intention to

 arbery is an experienced Street criminal that comes from a family full of criminals... he knew damn good and well why they were chasing him

Your best chance for defense is claiming that his mental retardation caused him to panic and overreact to the pressure the McMichaels put on him and had arbery pulled out a legal firearm and killed all three of his pursuers I would completely support that because he had a reasonable belief that he could be hurt especially considering the fact that he is mentally retarded...the trouble is when you attack someone that hasn't committed a criminal act against you you open the door to their claim of self-defense and no matter how desperate and loud you scream from the top of the mountain at no point in the video can anyone find a frame where Travis or Gregory McMichael is aiming a firearm at arberry until the moment where he attacks 

 in fact even during and after the attack Travis never takes true aim at Arberry as the shotgun is held in a low position as it is fired... in fact it's even difficult to prove that Travis pulled the trigger himself has pulling on a loaded long rifle can cause it to go off quite easily however I'm convinced he was pulling the trigger intentionally because he was being attacked by a suicidal Criminal


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > because they asked him several times to stop and talk,,,
> ...


OH I'm sorry,,
I thought I was talking with an informed person,,,

you should read up on a topic before commenting on it,,,


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > because they asked him several times to stop and talk,,,
> ...


 a civilized human being would have been engaged the McMichaels in conversation

Arberry never spoke a word because he did not want to talk to the cops

 show me a photo of Travis McMichael aiming his shotgun at Arberry prior to the attack


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


They caught the news from the Oprah broadcast or perhaps The View while they were finishing off their Starbucks and became enraged

After exploding all over their social media networks about traumatic accusations of a  racially-motivated murder they were exposed to more evidence that refuted these ridiculous claims but now hold on tight to their original position because they are too ashamed to admit they were so deeply wrong

There's also a chance that they hate guns Authority and southern white culture to such a degree that they'll do anything they can to impugn it

By their cowardly interpretation of Georgia law if you walked into your young daughter's bedroom and found a strange man rummaging through her underwear drawer it would be illegal for you to detain him because you didn't witness him commit a felony 

If you saw a man run out of your neighbor's house covered in blood who locked eyes with you and then panicked it would be illegal for you to detain him because you did not witness him commit a felony

If you saw a man running away from a woman's unconscious body while clutching a purse after you stepped around the corner it would be illegal for you to detain him because you did not witness him commit a felony

All one has to do is Bounce this ridiculous interpretation up against some real world scenarios to figure out just how crazy it is

 largely based on cowardness and Hate this ridiculous ethos is becoming more and more popular because our for-profit media apparatus has a financial incentive to enrage those who view their content because anger results in more hours of viewership and more ads clicked

The ridiculous narrative presented by the BLM crowd is not designed to win a criminal case but solely focused on garnering millions and millions of dollars through a fallacious narrative thanks to the phenomena of crowdfunding websites

One day when they write the post-mortem on the American civilization they will cite this era as a pivotal point where we should have known better then to let for-profit Media Drive false narratives and cause the Cascade of destructive events we are now experiencing


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> I thought I was talking with an informed person,,,



You are. What did I write that you consider to be uninformed? Cite it so I can help you become informed.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I was talking with an informed person,,,
> ...


Waiting on that photo of Travis McMichael aiming a firearm at the criminal you're trying so hard to protect


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > This is that frame.
> ...


Don't you get videos on your device? You haven't seen the video, have you?

You certainly haven't posted the videos you are getting your pics from.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You come at me with a shotgun in your hand, you're going to get shot.  You chase me around with a vehicle, you're going to get shot. They had no power to compel him to talk to them.  And he probably knew what they really wanted was to beat the shit out of him.
Unlike you I actually live here (the incident was about 5 miles from my house).
Unlike you I actually have personal connections to some of the people involved.
Unlike you I've actually been trained in self defense law.
You're way out of your depth here?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


to bad arberry didnt submit so he could be alive and sue the shit out of them,,,


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Why should Arbery have submitted to what was probably going to be a painful beating?  What would he sue them for?  They didnt really own anything.  Or does the prospect of a black guy fighting back frighten you?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


biggest reason why would be he would still be alive to sue them,,,

and how do you know they dont own anything???

your excuses are getting pathetic,,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> a civilized human being would have been engaged the McMichaels in conversation



No. Civilized white human beings do not see an anonymous unarmed black man jogging on a public street, grab guns and try to detain him because they think he might be the guy they think committed a crime weeks and weeks before the day they kill him.

If you think that’s what civilized white gun owners should do you are pretty much an uncivilized racist.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > arberry was never attacked,, and he knew they wanted to talk to him,,
> ...


It's pretty clear that all Arbery knew was that he went into someone's house without permission looking for shit to steal and some cracker busted him and called the police. And if the cops catch him his probation officer isn't going to be happy about it.

obviously that's why he was running in the first place.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Reflect back on my previous post where i mention I live here.
You don't know he would still be alive.  Youdont know he wouldn't have permanent injuries.  And the idea that you shoul;d just let someone beat the shit out of you so you can sue them later is ludicrous.  Maybe you should teach that to your daughter.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


you living there means nothing,, and the fact hes dead and not alive because he attacked them says a lot cause if they wanted to shoot him they already had chances to do that and didnt,,,


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You keep repeating this last point like it's some kind of argument.  It isnt. They didnt intend to shoot him.  But they did.  But Arbery had no idea what they intended.  Yes living in a small  town where you know people or know people who them makes a huge difference.
The McMichaels were tremendous racists btw, something not really brought up a lot in the newsmedia.
Again, make sure to teach your daughter or your wife that if attacked they should just submit and hope to sue the guy later.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


arberry did know and is why he attacked them,,,

your excuses are getting old


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


post a pic of travis aiming the shotgun at arberry


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> biggest reason why would be he would still be alive to sue them,,,



If the (morons with guns as KingGUERRILLA  defines them) did not purSUE AA and block his path while committing a felony AA would not be dead or needing to sue stupid white morons with guns.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > biggest reason why would be he would still be alive to sue them,,,
> ...


could be,, but we do know if arberry didnt attack a man with a gun he would still be alive to sue them if they did commit a crime by chasing him,,,


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > a civilized human being would have been engaged the McMichaels in conversation
> ...


they didnt "think he might be the guy"

greg recognized him as the individual wanted for the criminal activity in panicked flight 

thats alone is probable cause to persue 

*exactly the same senario that led to the arrest of richard rameriz but your cowardly interpretation of the law would allow him to run off into the sunset


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > biggest reason why would be he would still be alive to sue them,,,
> ...


and what PROVOKED these idiots to persue him?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


How did he know?  I'm not making excuses.  You are.
and have you told your wife yet, "Honey, when Cletus wants to stick his ten inch dick up your ass you just make sure to submit and we can sue him later"?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


sticking a dick in your ass isnt the same as asking questions dumbass,,,

but please tell us more,,


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

here we have a man standing his ground with a firearm held high and ready  (shouldered but NOT aimed)

why would Arberry "continue jogging" if he was in so much fear he was "forced to attack"???


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Never said it was, half wit. But you claim arbery should have just submitted to them.  You seem unable to follow through on a coherent thoyhght.  Probably because you're an idiot.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


dude, dont get profane and personal 

try to stick to the case 

a woman being raped is a far cry from some mentally retarted criminal getting busted casing a lick and blasted when he attacked men trying to stop him for police


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > a civilized human being would have been engaged the McMichaels in conversation
> ...


Of course that's a false narrative. You have provided no evidence whatsoever that the McMichaels attempted to detain Arbery.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


as we see his decision resulted in his death,, I prefer life,,,


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


you dont have to "submit" simply act like a civilized human and wait for the police 

nobody is gonna "gun you down" in the middle of the street in broad daylight after they've been chasing you for 15 minutes without touching you while on the phone with 911 LOL


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


And a big ole dick up your SO's ass.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


since you reverted to personal attacks I can only assume you know I'm right and your wrong,,,

nothing wrong with that,,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

TM’s lawyer asks the prosecution to  explain the aggravated assault charge against Travis McMichael. This was the response in court: 

*Travis McMichael told Arbery to stop and to get on the ground before he shot him.”*



Muhammed said:


> You have provided no evidence whatsoever that the McMichaels attempted to detain Arbery.



Sheffield is TM’s lawyer. This conversation is in court.

*1:04 p.m.: *Sheffield asks Dial to explain the aggravated assault charge against Travis McMichael. Dial: The charge stems from Travis McMichael pointing his shotgun at Arbery. Under questioning from Sheffield, Dial says *Travis McMichael told Arbery to stop and to get on the ground before he shot him.*





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				




So you can admit you are a bigger moron that the Three White Morons With Guns who assaulted and murdered Ahmad Arberry for absolutely nothing other than jogging while black.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The frame you posted does not show AA running 90 degrees perpendicular to the centerline. It does not show AA grabbing the gun before being shot in the wrist area.


That's because they're not the same frame, dumbass. There are several frames showing AA grabbing the gun before he got shot in the wrist. 

Here's one of them.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TM’s lawyer asks the prosecution to  explain the aggravated assault charge against Travis McMichael. This was the response in court:
> 
> *Travis McMichael told Arbery to stop and to get on the ground before he shot him.”*
> 
> ...


Hearsay is not evidence, dumbass.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Arbury was under no legal requirement to stop. In fact. In trying to stop him the McMichaels were the criminals. Felons.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


never said he was,, but as we see if he did he would still be alive,, of course he could have ran any of the other 3 directions instead of attacking a man with a gun,,,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

Travis McMichael then got out of his truck and confronted Arbery, later *telling police he shot him in self-defense after Arbery refused his order to get on the ground*,



Muhammed said:


> Hearsay is not evidence, dumbass.



it’s not hearsay. It’s based on what TM told police in a courtroom.

“In a hearing to determine whether there is enough evidence to proceed with a murder trial, the lead Georgia Bureau ofInvestigation agent in the case testified that Travis and Greg McMichael and a third man in another pickup, William “Roddie” Bryan, used their trucks to chase down and box in Arbery, who repeatedly reversed directions and ran into a ditch while trying to escape.





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				




Travis McMichael then got out of his truck and confronted Arbery, *later telling police he shot him in self-defense after Arbery refused his order to get on the ground, *Special Agent Richard Dial said. A close examination of the video of the shooting shows the first shot was to Arbery's chest, the second was to his hand, and the third was to his chest again before he collapsed in the road, Dial said.

Special Agent Richard Dial said. A close examination of the video of the shooting shows the first shot was to Arbery's chest, the second was to his hand, and the third was to his chest again before he collapsed in the road, Dial said.”

You can admit you are an idiot any time now?

The shooter tells police he ordered his prey to get on the ground and you call it hearsay,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> , of course he could have ran any of the other 3 directions instead of attacking a man with a gun,,,



Or TM Should not have been violating the law  against assault while in possession of a firearm and ordering AA to get on the ground while shouldering his shotgun.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > , of course he could have ran any of the other 3 directions instead of attacking a man with a gun,,,
> ...


a little late for that isnt it,,, if he wanted to live he should have listened instead of attacking him,,, or ran another direction,,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> if he wanted to live he should have listened instead of attacking him,,,



You are a liar because there is no evidence that AA attacked TM until after he was shot either in the chest or hand from the first shot  that went off at this point in the video that  Muhammed provided a few posts ago.

If you can see AA attacking TM before this scene please explain what you can see. I can’t see any part of Arbery in this




Arbery was shot in the chest according to GBI investigator Dial. Greg McMichael told police TM’s first shot hit his victim on the hand.

TM told investigators he was not struck by Arbery until after he sh









						Judge finds probable cause against 3 suspects in Ahmaud Arbery case
					

The three men accused of murdering Ahmaud Arbery are scheduled for probable cause hearings in Brunswick today amid nationwide protests over the killing of another unarmed black man — George Floyd — in Minneapolis.




					www.ajc.com
				




*2:12 p.m.:* Sheffield is asking whether the McMichaels were acting in self defense. Dial: Travis McMichael said that after shooting Arbery once Arbery struck him. Dial said he did not spot any visible injuries on Travis McMichael.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > if he wanted to live he should have listened instead of attacking him,,,
> ...


try watching the video instead of your selected out of context shots,, the you will see AA turn directly at him and grab his gun,,,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> try watching the video instead of your selected out of context shots,, the you will see AA turn directly at him and grab his gun,,,



I watched the video numerous times listened to the shots. It is not out of context to freeze the video as precise as possible when the first shot was fired and we learned later that it  wounded AA.

That’s why I posted the image that Muhammed posted when he heard the first shot.

This is it:





There is no scene in the video that shows AA grabbing the gun prior to the first shot.

The video shows AA grabbing the gun between the first and second shot. perhaps you are confused. You think the second shot is the first shot. But you have to be stupid deaf and blind to be unable to count three shots. Perhaps you


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> What sinks the argument that it was self defense is the sequence of events that led up to the shooting.
> 
> We covered this about thirty pages before. So let’s cover it one more time since it has slipped your memory.
> 
> Self Defense is allowed as a defense against criminal action. However, for it to be valid in the courts, in other words allowed by the Judge, the first thing you must do is not commit any crimes before the use of force. The McMichaels do not qualify. They committed two Felonies before the shooting. Not one, but two.


And of course you are lying. You have shown zero evidence that they committed any felonies before Travis was attacked by the criminal.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > try watching the video instead of your selected out of context shots,, the you will see AA turn directly at him and grab his gun,,,
> ...


the video shows him running down the side of the truck and then turning left to attack MM,, and thats what got him killed,,


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > try watching the video instead of your selected out of context shots,, the you will see AA turn directly at him and grab his gun,,,
> ...


It's obscured in the video, in which case we must rely on the eye-witnesses to know what happened in 1 second in front of that truck. That and the laws of physics.

Are you aware of what the eyewitnesses said?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Ok. Let’s play a game. I’ll pick three armed White guys to chase you. You don’t know if they are murderers. Robbers. Psychopaths. Or the local neighborhood welcoming committee. You have no weapon. No phone. How long before fear guides you? How long before you just want to get away? They will not let you just go

The one thing you will be certain of is they are not cops. Will you just trust them? Because I know the three I am going to pick.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 3, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > What sinks the argument that it was self defense is the sequence of events that led up to the shooting.
> ...



I don’t need to prove it. I am not a cop or prosecutor. However. They did prove it sufficiently for the Judge to agree the charges were valid, and sufficiently enough to deny them Bond.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


while youre playing games I will stick with the reality and facts we know,,,


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Travis McMichael then got out of his truck and confronted Arbery, later *telling police he shot him in self-defense after Arbery refused his order to get on the ground*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russ Bynum said that Richard Dial said that Travis told police that. That's not just hearsay, that's double hearsay. Not evidence, you fucking moronic moonbat. Dial was not there, nor was Russ Bynum. And AP is a notorious fake news outlet.

Let's go to the primary source to hear what Travis really told the police.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> You have shown zero evidence that they committed any felonies before Travis was attacked by the criminal.



Neither Travis McMichael or the older moron with a gun have told police that AA attacked, and  grabbed the gun and thats when he shot  him.  So both McMichaels have told police and investigators that TM shot first and then was attacked by a wounded man.

Their versions of what happened matches the video included the image where you say you hear the first shot.

This image:




Why do you continue the lie that Arbery attacked, tried to grab the gun , and then only after the attack he  was wounded by the first of three shots.

Can you really see through that truck that Arbery is grabbing the gun.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


I did review the facts..I looked up Georgias laws--they had a right to make a citizens arrest of this habitual stupid criminal.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


You are simply wrong.  And the jury will decide it.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TM’s lawyer asks the prosecution to  explain the aggravated assault charge against Travis McMichael. This was the response in court:
> 
> *Travis McMichael told Arbery to stop and to get on the ground before he shot him.”*
> 
> ...


To stupid to grasp that they shot him because he tried to steal their gun?   

do you need a picture drawn for you to get it?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > TM’s lawyer asks the prosecution to  explain the aggravated assault charge against Travis McMichael. This was the response in court:
> ...


You know this how?  Because the video shows no such thing.
It is far more likely they threatened him with it and he lunged for it.  In any case who holds a shotgun on someone who is causing them no harm?  That is assault.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


cops do that all the time,,


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


These weren't cops.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


so,, and when did they hold a shotgun on him?? there wasnt time for that,,


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Again you know this how?  Travis was standing by the driver's fender with a shotgun.  Do you imagine he had it stowed in the car?  His father was standing in the truck bed with a pistol and Roddy had drawn and racked his pistol already.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


you do know what "holding a shotgun on him " means dont you???

its not the same as having one in your hand,,


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


So do you imagine he was twirling it by the trigger guard?  He had it disassembled on the hood?  How would you see this?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


playing make believe just proves you know your narrative is falling apart,,


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You can't answer the quesiton because any answer you give shows the absurdity of what you say.
Who the hell stands around holding a shotgun in public?  That is a threat.  That is assault.  There is literally no justification for that under those circumstances.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


its a stupid question,,,

and I stand outside with a gun all the time.. more so if I think theres a thief around,,,

you must be one of those pussies that stands there and lets people get away with anything,,,


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > You have shown zero evidence that they committed any felonies before Travis was attacked by the criminal.
> ...


You're simply lying again. You have zero evidence to support your idiotic contention that McMichael shot Arbery before Arbery attacked.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You stand around in public with a shotgun?  You sound mentally unbalanced.  Like McMichaels.  Maybe you need a red flag law invoked.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


after 50 yrs theres never been a problem,,


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Gregory McMichael was 64.  The fact that this is your retort indicates you might just be dangerous.
In any case you are stuck on stupid here and cannot justify your position beyond "he deserved to get shot" which he didnt.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


or it means your narrative is more convoluted leftist BS,,

I never said he deserved to get shot,, in fact I was trying to show all the other options that wouldnt have got him shot,,,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> You're simply lying again. You have zero evidence to support your idiotic contention that McMichael shot Arbery before Arbery attacked.



Where is your evidence that unarmed Arbery attacked TM before TM shot him during a struggle for the gun.

You said the first shot happened right here:





Where do you see AA attacking and grabbing the gun in this scene?

I don’t see the gun. Do you?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> I never said he deserved to get shot,, in fact I was trying to show all the other options that wouldnt have got him shot,,,


Apparently Ahmaud Arbery not only had a bad habit of breaking into other people's houses and stealing other peoples' stuff, he also had a bad habit of stupidly running up on armed crackers. One that ultimately cost him his life. IIRC we had a thread about him here at USMB a few years ago.

Remember this...


It's the same guy. It's amazing that he lived to be so old.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> You have zero evidence to support your idiotic contention that McMichael shot Arbery before Arbery attacked.



I say since TM did not tell police that AA grabbed the gun and then it went off and because there is no way to see what both men were doing in the video when the gun went off the first of three shots that you are a liar when you say that the video shows AA grabbing the gun before it goes the first time.






Unless you can see AA GRABBING THE GUN IN this image that you posted with your verification that this is the frame when the first shot goes off, you need to quit lying that is what you see.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > You have zero evidence to support your idiotic contention that McMichael shot Arbery before Arbery attacked.
> ...


thats not the frame when the first shot went off,,


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



The Video shows exactly that---it clearly shows the criminal Ahbery run toward the men trying to stop him fleeing the scene of the crime---it clearly shows him run around a vehicle and grab their gun, hence why he was shot.  

Lets stop playing stupid games...I hate dishonest people.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > You have zero evidence to support your idiotic contention that McMichael shot Arbery before Arbery attacked.
> ...


I never said that in the first place. You must have me confused with somebody else.

"I told him stop, stop, stop until he hit me. There's nothing else I could do". That is a direct quote from Travis McMichael, an eyewitness who saw what happened. It is not inconsistent with the video evidence.

RAW VIDEO: Police question Travis McMichael shortly after shooting of Ahmaud Arbery - YouTube


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 3, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I never said he deserved to get shot,, in fact I was trying to show all the other options that wouldnt have got him shot,,,
> ...


He "works"  but he had no job.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


It shows no such thing.
You are a lying cocksucker.  I'm done with you and your stupidity.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 3, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > TM’s lawyer asks the prosecution to  explain the aggravated assault charge against Travis McMichael. This was the response in court:
> ...



You understand that pointing a gun at someone without reason, a legal reason, is literally the definition in Georgia for Aggravated Assault.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 3, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


no he diesnt understand that,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> "I told him stop, stop, stop until he hit me. There's nothing else I could do". That is a direct quote from Travis McMichael,



Yes that is a direct quote from TM immediately following the murder. It is not consistent with the video because the two men are not visible to the camera when the first shot went off.

Telling AA to stop with a shouldered shotgun  is a felony. And AA is not seen punching TM on the head until after he was shot once.

So TM should not have run around to the front of the truck and get in his way.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


post the frame of the video where travis was "pointing" a gun arberry

you CANT because it doesn't exist 

both men where professional certified law enforcement professionals who knew better than to violate the law


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > "I told him stop, stop, stop until he hit me. There's nothing else I could do". That is a direct quote from Travis McMichael,
> ...


NOBODY POINTED a gun at Arberry

sorry

At 12m 45s you can clearly see Ahmaud Arberry attack Travis McMichael and clearly hear the first gunshot go off well after contact was made... pretty cool this uploader made it clear that other uploaders had tried to manipulate the blasts to present a false narrative


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

h





SavannahMann said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


At 12m 45s you can clearly see Ahmaud Arberry attack Travis McMichael and clearly hear the first gunshot go off well after contact was made... pretty cool this uploader made it clear that other uploaders had tried to manipulate the blasts to present a false narrative


its over


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > "I told him stop, stop, stop until he hit me. There's nothing else I could do". That is a direct quote from Travis McMichael,
> ...


That makes no sense whatsoever. For his statement to be inconsistent with the video, you need to show that his eyewitness account is physically impossible.

Have you even watched the video?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 3, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


hes just trying to twist Travis's words but hates this video
12 m 45 sec


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



And yet Violate it they did. First in setting off in pursuit of someone they had no legal justification to detain. Then they committed Aggravated Assault. And then Felony Murder.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> So TM should not have run around to the front of the truck and get in his way.


AA was behind the truck. So in your illogical moonbat mind, please explain to the USMB forum how a person in front of the truck could possibly be in his way.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

reply to 26249975


KingGUERRILLA said:


> View attachment 436909
> here we have a man standing his ground with a firearm held high and ready  (shouldered but NOT aimed)



This is the image where your denial of the video evidence begins and your your imposition of racist bias overwhelms you. 

will explain why when time permits but basically AA makes a move to avoid TM so there is no evidence that he is attacking from this far out. But TM moves to his new position that is intended to block AA as he comes around the passenger side. 



Reply to 26250268


Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > The frame you posted does not show AA running 90 degrees perpendicular to the centerline. It does not show AA grabbing the gun before being shot in the wrist area.
> ...


That’s between the 1st and 2nd shot idiot..



KingGUERRILLA said:


> post the frame of the video where travis was "pointing" a gun arberry



You really are an imbecile aren’t you?

Listen to the video from your expert sympathizer for morons with guns.

RIght at this mark;



26250268
Your post 724.  TM aimed his Shotgun at AA and  threatened to shoot if he gets any closer.

So AA shows Intent to avoid TM by running around on the other side of the truck.

But dufus moron dumbfuck with a loaded gun runs at least twenty feet to get way out in front of his pickup to intercept AA as he runs around on the passenger side.

And shoots him.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 3, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> AA was behind the truck.



Which direction was AA jogging?

I’ll help you because you are obviously a moron.

He was running from the attacker that used his truck as a weapon.

HE was running toward the rear of the truck.

HE Was running to go around on the passenger side of the truck to avoid TM who was on the drivers side when he aimed his shotgun ( a felony) at him a told him to get on the ground.

If you understood time motion and geometry you would know that the direction of escape that AA had chosen would bring him to the front bumper of the truck in a few seconds on the passenger side.

Since AA was not armed its a safe bet that getting around that front bumper he hoped TM and his fucking shotgun was not there.

So the question that racists won’t ask is what the fuck was TM doing out in front of the truck colliding with AA when he could have let AA PASS while hiding safely behind the engine block on the drivers side.

WTF indeed!


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 3, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


i AM SIMPLY RIGHT-----

the law is clear.

and these witch hunts to destroy anyone who opposes communism or criminals has got to end.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > AA was behind the truck.
> ...


I've seen no evidence that he was jogging.

If you have, please present the evidence so that your fellow USMB forumers may scrutinize it.

Can you name a single eye-witness who said he was jogging?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 3, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



What makes a criminal?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 4, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


The first shot hit AA in the lower right chest, the second shot grazed AA in the wrist, and the 3rd, fatal shot, hit him in the upper left chest.

That frame showing AA grabbing TM's gun is before the second shot, which is the one that hit him in the wrist, idiot.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 4, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> The first shot hit AA in the lower right chest, the second shot grazed AA in the wrist, and the 3rd, fatal shot, hit him in the upper left chest.
> 
> That frame showing AA grabbing TM's gun is before the second shot, which is the one that hit him in the wrist, idiot.



There are reports out there that have the wrist shot first and lower chest shot second.

You are still a liar when you say the video shows AA attacking TM before the first shot.

I can’t tell if you have decided to quit repeating that outright racist lie against a dead black man who was murdered for jogging while black.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 4, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > The first shot hit AA in the lower right chest, the second shot grazed AA in the wrist, and the 3rd, fatal shot, hit him in the upper left chest.
> ...


Reports from whom? Could you provide a couple of examples so that your fellow USMB forumers may scrutinize them?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 4, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


The first person that committed a crime was arberry and the first person that committed a violent crime was arberry 

its over...you lost


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 4, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > The first shot hit AA in the lower right chest, the second shot grazed AA in the wrist, and the 3rd, fatal shot, hit him in the upper left chest.
> ...


 he got shot in the wrist because he was for grabbing the muzzle of the gun dumbass

He got shot for trespassing running and then attacking not for "jogging while black"


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 4, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


When you run out of arguments just type all caps and say you're right.
In fact you are not.  Me an SavannahMan have gone through the law and the circumstances of this case. There was no justification-zero-for shooting Arbery.  And the McMichaels will do long prison terms for it.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 4, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


 imagine what would have happened if Travis McMichael was using a high-powered anti-personnel slugs in his shotgun.

 who sets out to murder a potentially armed criminal with pellet loads in his shotgun?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 4, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


What would you do if someone charged you and grabbed your gun then started punching you in the face???

 hand it over and then grab your ankles?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 4, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Apparently being Black.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



What crime??


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 4, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


So they are political prisoners. Does that get your rocks off?

Wut if day wuz trey n!ggers, nigga?

THINK!


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 4, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



They are accused of crimes. And I believe actually committed those crimes. Farther back in this thread I said something I will now repeat. I hope they get much better lawyers than they now have. Because as of now, their conviction is virtually certain. There is a slim chance they will be found Not Guilty. Very slim. But only if they approach the defense right.

of course they may take their defense cues from their moron supporters online which would result in their being sentenced to Life in the Electric Chair.

they are not Political Prisoners. They committed crimes. The video was the hearing. A criminal by definition is someone who commits crimes. The McMichaels committed crimes.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 4, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Whya re you wasting time on these ignorant half wits?


----------



## gipper (Jan 4, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


They deserve prison but a long prison sentence, would be an injustice.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 4, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Reports from whom? Could you provide an example?



Why is it necessary? My point remains that the video does not show AA attacking TM before being shot by TM whether it was on the wrist or the chest where some pellets hit.

Are you in agreement with that?

I picked up somewhere that Greg McMichael told police that the first shot was to the hand.

Checking new info I see that GM originally told police he witnessed only two shots. That explains why he thought the first shot was to the hand.

The GBI investigator cleared that up here;


AJC.com
Judge finds probable cause against 3 suspects in Ahmaud Arbery case

Jun 4, 2020 — Dial contradicted Greg McMichael's statement to police that the first shot by his son Travis McMichael was to Arbery's hand.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 4, 2021)

gipper said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Unfortunately that is not an option. Crime of Passion. Say when a husband is found in bed with his wife’s sister and the wife kills them both. Reduced sentence. But it has to be an immediate thing. Not ten minutes later after a long pursuit. So Manslaughter is out.

The penalty for Murder starts at 20 years. That is the minimum the Judge can sentence them to. Thank the tough on crime Conservatives for the mandatory minimums.

So life sentences are pretty much a given for Travis, the shooter and Daddy. Daddy because he is so old any sentence is life. Travis because he did the deed. Roddy might not get convicted of Murder. But he will still get half a dozen years for the other crimes.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 4, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Oh I knew more than 40 pages ago that I was futility pouring sense in the mind of the heir to the throne of the Kingdom of Fools. I actually enjoy watching him come up with ever more insane scenarios to justify the indefensible.

As I said early on. The only reasons that he could be this invested is he is family, or he is outraged that Whites are going to prison for killing a black.

I like letting him expose his motivations.


----------



## gipper (Jan 4, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Was it murder or self defense?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 4, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


They are charged with "Felony Murder" under GA law.  Here is the statute.








						2010 Georgia Code ::  TITLE 16 - CRIMES AND OFFENSES ::  CHAPTER 5 - CRIMES AGAINST THE PERSON ::  ARTICLE 1 - HOMICIDE ::  § 16-5-1 - Murder; felony murder
					






					law.justia.com


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 4, 2021)

gipper said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



By law. It was Murder. And honestly. It was murder.

For centuries we have punished people for committing a crime where a victim died. Even if Murder was not premeditated. This is why Armed Robbery suspects get charged with Murder when the clerk has a heart attack.

Now it is a matter of record that the McMichaels were committing two Felonies prior to the shooting. Using the logic that has guided these cases for centuries. If they had not committed those crimes. The victim would be alive.

It is the very foundation of Felony Murder. The murder resulted from the commission of a Felony.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 4, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Now it is a matter of record that the McMichaels were committing two Felonies prior to the shooting.


Could you explain to the USMB forum, the convoluted reasoning that you used to come to that stupid conclusion?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 4, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Bogus charge.

If the authorities really thought the were guilty of murder, they would not have waited until it was politically convenient to charge them.

That and none of the evidence supports the charge.

They are political prisoners. Plain and simple.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



We won't know who's "lost" until the final adjudication of the case.

I find it interesting, though, that you seem so concerned with "winning". That seems pretty childish...


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 4, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Now it is a matter of record that the McMichaels were committing two Felonies prior to the shooting.
> ...



OK. Before I applied for my Concealed Carry permit in Georgia I attended a class on Georgia Law and Concealed Carry. What the McMichaels did is exactly what I was told was illegal by the cop teaching the course.

I also paid for an hour with my Attorney to insure I understood the law. He is the one who told me Citizens Arrest in Georgia was a bet your life move. If you are right the guy you arrested goes to jail. If you are wrong you go to jail for False or Illegal imprisonment.

Further. The Lawyer told me that if I pulled my gun on someone in a situation where life was not at stake the charge would be Aggravated Assault. Even holding the Baddie at gunpoint for the cops could be Aggravated Assault.

This last part is why the Legislature in Atlanta was debating a change to that law. They were discussing if the law should allow the citizens to hold someone at gunpoint for Law Enforcement. The Debate came to a screeching halt after the McMorons released the video. Even the staunchest Conservative Republicans knew the issue was dead thanks to the Vigilantes in Brunswick. Hell. We might lose Stand your Ground before this is all over.

So everything the McMichaels did from the get go was exactly what I was told was illegal. A crime. Against the law. Two Felonies. Just as the cop told me would happen if I did chase down a guy I thought was guilty. He told me that I had to see the crime committed. 

Now if I had any reason to doubt that the information I got was wrong. Those doubts would have been put to rest watching the Preliminary Hearing. There the GBI Agent Dial explained the violations of law that were exactly what I had been told years before.

I’m not sure how convoluted that logic is. Imagine you were taught to drive very slowly and carefully in an icy road. Later you see an idiot going too fast and crash. It does not take a Rocket Scientist to say this idiot was driving too fast on the road.

I am not joking when I say what they did was literally what I was told not to do. I was told it would be illegal. I was told that I would be arrested if I did that. I was told that lots of people were arrested for it. And the Stats seem to back that up. In Atlanta I saw there were 10,000 Aggravated Assaults. That is where you wave a weapon or threaten someone with a weapon. It is Georgia’s version of Brandishing. It is a Felony.

So the McMichaels committed two felonies before the shooting. Their excuse is they were trying to stop a suspected petty thief they had not seen steal anything. They had no justification under Georgia Law. So the shooting by long established law with lots of precedence can not be self defense. We don’t let anyone committing Felonies claim Self Defense. We charge them with Felony Murder and generally Convict them.

This is Georgia.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 4, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



The reality is a little different. First let me explain how it works. It’s called The Good Old Boys Club. It means if you know and are liked by the Powers that Be they’ll do what they can to sweep a little problem under the rug.

It is the same corruption that exists everywhere. Greg called it in at the site of the murder. He called Jackie Johnson the DA he worked for previously. Jackie told the cops not to arrest him.

Jackie read the reports and realized she was up shit creek. And there wasn’t a paddle within a mile. Now she is supposed to ask the Attorney General to find a third party when she refuses herself. Instead she passed it to another of the Good old Boys.

He held onto it for weeks. Finally he wrote an opinion. It was so bad that the Association of Prosecutors denounced it. His Law License is now up for review. I’d say it was a coin toss if he loses it.

Then he recused himself. Third DA gets it and then Greg showing what a moron he really is releases the video. The Good Old Boys were trying to find a rug big enough to sweep this under.

Third DA asks for the GBI. They answer only to the Secretary of State. Now the Good Old Boys are out. The GBI can’t believe this. They go to a Judge for a warrant. The Judge issues it. The Prosecutor takes it to the Grand Jury who hands down indictments on every single charge.









						The Ahmaud Arbery Killing and Georgia Law
					

Explaining the legal issues surrounding the incident of two white men shooting a black jogger they suspected of a crime




					arcdigital.media


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 4, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


The cops already had the video.  Roddy gave it to them at the scene.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 4, 2021)

Honestly, the level of both ignorance and stupidity being displayed by Guerilla and Muhammed is stunning.

You guys have been given countless examples, with links to back them up, as to why how Travis and Gregory McMichael acted illegally and you dismiss them with idiotic questions like "If they wanted to kill him, why didn't they do it from the truck?" as if such a question could ever usurp the mountain of information provided to you by people who've actually had experience in topics related to this case.

The two of you have lied, assumed, and obfuscated. You have manufactured fanciful stories of "law enforcement professionals" when, in fact, neither one was. You paint a scenario where Travis McMichael was peacefully standing in the middle of the road, with a loaded shotgun, when out of the blue he was brutally attacked. You stupidly blame Lebron James and Orpah Winfrey for this being prosecuted when, in fact, it's being prosecuted for two reasons: One, it was a crime for them to chase him and shoot him and, two, because Gregory McMichael was stupid enough to release the video which shows the McMichael boys acting illegally.

None of what you've argued approaches reality. None of it. 

Travis McMichael, if the sentencing gods smile upon him after he's convicted, is going to spend the rest of his life in prison. Greg McMichael will likely die an old man while serving his sentence. William "Roddie" Bryan, if he knows what's good for him, will turn State's evidence and testify against Travis and Greg for a reduced sentence. You can say that would be the right thing for him to do or the wrong thing for him to do, but it's the only thing he can do which will help him when it comes to sentencing.

All three will be convicted. You can bet your last nickel on that...


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 4, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



I know. But releasing the video to the public made the mess too large to sweep under the Guinness book of world records largest rug.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 4, 2021)

Who cares, a thief was shot and killed and the world is a better place for it,


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 4, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


I'm told the cops themselves did that.  They hate Jackie Johnson, who has leaned on them and threatened them before.  Thank goodness she lost her re-election bid and is out.  Her replacement is far far better.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 4, 2021)

Desperado said:


> Who cares, a thief was shot and killed and the world is a better place for it,


What did he steal?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 4, 2021)

Penelope said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Criminal Trespass with intent to commit burglary compounded by flight and felony assault

 That boy couldn't stay out of trouble could he?

 watching his interaction with the police who questioned him for smoking weed in an illegally parked vehicle in the park was all one needs to know about his hostile aggressive attitude


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 4, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares, a thief was shot and killed and the world is a better place for it,
> ...


 nobody knows cuz he was allowed to flee 

little hint: if a suspect is allowed to flee they dump evidence of their crimes


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 4, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Reports from whom? Could you provide an example?
> ...





NotfooledbyW said:


> don’t think for an instant they wanted to shoot him.





NotfooledbyW said:


> the video does not show AA attacking TM before being shot by TM whether it was on the wrist or the chest where some pellets hit


At 12m 45s you can clearly see Ahmaud Arberry attack Travis McMichael and clearly hear the first gunshot go off well after contact was made... pretty cool this uploader made it clear that other uploaders had tried to manipulate the blasts to present a false narrative


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 4, 2021)

*He’s already saturated blood before the struggle that you can see on the video?

Richard Dial: (52:49)

Well that’s correct, during the struggle is mere seconds after the first shot, his front of his shirt is saturated with blood.*

Reply to 26256951


KingGUERRILLA said:


> At 12m 45s you can clearly see Ahmaud Arberry attack Travis McMichael and clearly hear the first gunshot go off well after contact was made..


Why do you lie so damned much?






This from from your bullshit dude’s video top is at 12.47   Lower is 12.45 when first shot was fired - with all reports starting AA was wounded right here lower chest Blood is visible when they cone from behind the front of the truck.

You can’t see jackshit but for shadows when the first shot was fired.

So why, KingGUERRILLA do you keep posting that you can see AA attack and grabbing the gun BEFORE the first shot hit AA?

My consisted image when the first shot was fired :




Pretty close.

TM is not behind the behind the engine block. That’s another one of your lies.

Here’s a transcript - The Altercation between AA is after the first shot. When TM was inv front of the truck and before TM started backing up.

Ahmaud Arbery Trial Transcript: June 4 Preliminary Hearings - Rev

After the first shot, again, you see a struggle between Travis McMichael and Mr. Arbery. During that struggle, Mr. Arbery, while he was wearing a white shirt during this incident, during that struggle, you see the front of his shirt is saturated with blood.

Jesse Evans: (52:44)

*He’s already saturated blood before the struggle that you can see on the video?

Richard Dial: (52:49)

Well that’s correct, during the struggle is mere seconds after the first shot, his front of his shirt is saturated with blood.*

Jesse Evans: (52:56)

Jesse Evans: (01:03:55)

Describe where generally the sequence of events that occurred in terms of the fatal shooting of Mr. Arbery on Holmes Drive.

Richard Dial: (0102)

So Travis McMichael, at some prints , has gotten in front of Mr. Aubrey. He actually stops right about here near the intersection of Holmes Road and Satilla Drive, that’s where he stops his vehicle.

Richard Dial: (0112)

It is facing towards the intersection of Satilla Drive with the rear of the vehicle facing back down Holmes Road. Mr. Bryan from the video is coming down Holmes Road, Mr. Arbery is between the two trucks.

Jesse Evans: (0124)

Richard Dial: (0125)

Yes, sir.

Jesse Evans: (0126)

Okay.

Richard Dial: (0127)

Mr. Bryan, then you see there’s a slight curve in the vehicle, which would be approximately this curve here. Mr. Arbery’s coming towards Mr. McMichael’s truck. Mr. McMichael is outside of the driver’s side of the truck, armed with the shotgun at this point. Mr. Arbery then comes, sees
And then Travis McMichael changes his position to the front of the vehicle and at that point is when Mr. *Arbery sees Travis McMichael change position in front of the vehicle* and then engages Mr. McMichael.

Jesse Evans: (01:05:05)

That’s when the shooting took place?

Richard Dial: (01:05:06)

Yeah, the first shot, yes, sir. After the first shot, then, because Travis McMichael doesn’t back up here in the first shot. That’s first shot. There’s physical confrontation. You see Travis McMichael backing up there is physical altercation at this point. You see that, you hear the second shot is off camera as well, but you do see the blood mist come into the camera screen. Then you see, then both Travis McMichael and Mr. Arbery are fighting, they come back into the view of the screen, then you see the third shot.

Jesse Evans: (01:05:38)

And this is all,* the altercation you talked about, is all after that first shot to the chest* that Travis McMichael made an admission about.

Richard Dial: (01:05:45)

Yes, sir. That’s correct.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 4, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> *He’s already saturated blood before the struggle that you can see on the video?
> 
> Richard Dial: (52:49)
> 
> ...


you HATE that video that's why you try so hard to divert people to your altered photos 

#tryhard

anyone can see the blast occured after Arberry attacked and well after he pulled his 90-degree Direction Change

The McMichaels moved about 3 feet while your criminal hero moved around 100 yards and then pulled the 90° sneak attack ambush because he wasn't afraid of mcmichels because they never actually threatened him with a gun

at 1245 anyone can see Travis fired his weapon well after arberry attacked him


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 4, 2021)

You can clearly see arbery Sprint in a panic out of the front door when he notices the neighbor looking at him while on the phone at 6 minutes 56 seconds of this video


 what kind of "jogger" sprints from the front door of a house he was "visiting" into the street without slowing down to check for traffic?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The McMichaels moved about 3 feet



You are a liar. GM didn’t move at all. He was standing upright in n the bed of the truck, put his .357 down and was on a cell phone right up to the first shot. That shot was when his idiot son was at least ten feet out in front of the truck and well across the center of the road getting into AA’s way.

How does TM get from standing at the middle of the drivers side aiming his shotgun at AA as he ran towards the truck to half a truck length out in front of the truck if he only moved three feet?

Let’s see the GBI investigator’s testimony on the sequence from AA running between the two vehicles to the first shot; 
Jesse Evans: (01:03:05) Is this the point in time where both vehicles are essentially facing the same direction?​Richard Dial: (01:03:09) It is, yes.​
Richard Dial: (0112) Mr. Arbery is between the two trucks.​Jesse Evans: (0124) He’s trapped in between the two?​Richard Dial: (0125) Yes, sir.​​Richard Dial: (0127) Mr. Arbery’s coming towards Mr. McMichael’s truck. Mr. McMichael is outside of the driver’s side of the truck, armed with the shotgun at this point. Mr. Arbery then comes, sees Mr. McMichael, *changes and goes around the passenger side of the vehicle, not towards Travis McMichael, but around him.* And then *Travis McMichael changes his position to the front of the vehicle* and at that point is when Mr. Arbery sees Travis McMichael change position in front of the vehicle and then engages Mr. McMichael.​Jesse Evans: (01:05:05) That’s when the shooting took place?​Richard Dial: (01:05:06) Yeah, the first shot, yes, sir. After the first shot, then, because Travis McMichael doesn’t back up here in the first shot. That’s first shot.​Jesse Evans: (01:05:38) And this is all, the altercation you talked about, is all after that first shot to the chest that Travis McMichael made an admission about.Richard Dial: (01:05:45)Yes, sir. That’s correct.​
TM’s shadow can be seen under the truck when the first shot is fired . TM cannot possibly be standing right up to the bumper when he fires the first shot. He is LIKELY  ten feet in front of the truck when he shots AA in in the lower chest area.

He circled 20 feet to be blocking AA’s path while AA ran maybe four times that before the two men came together in front of the truck.

your three feet movement is a lie.

You lie too much.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



And let’s for the sake of argument say you are right. You aren’t. But let’s pretend. We are taking the Mister Rogers train to Make Believe Land.

Even if everything you say is true. Under Georgia Law the McMichaels had no legal authority to pursue and detain/arrest.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> at 1245 anyone can see Travis fired his weapon well after arberry attacked him



You are deranged. I took a screen shot from your linked video at 12-45 just as you ask:, This is what is seen when you say the first shot was fired  on your favorite  source:






where is TM? Where is the shotgun? Where is AA? Where are your glasses? Where is your brain? Where is your integrity?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 4, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


At what point in this video do you see anyone waving a weapon?


Is it before or after Arbery assaulted/battered and attempted to steal the shotgun (attempted robbery) from McMichael?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 4, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> . Under Georgia Law the McMichaels had no legal authority to pursue and detain/arrest.


Can you show the USMB forum, any sort of evidence that either Travis McMichael or his father Gregory McMichael attempted to  illegally detain/arrest Mr. Arbery?

If so, please share it with us.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > . Under Georgia Law the McMichaels had no legal authority to pursue and detain/arrest.
> ...



Why did they chase him?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 5, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> My consisted image when the first shot was fired :
> 
> View attachment 437332
> Pretty close.


That is obviously an image that has been digitally edited. Did you edit it? If not, who did?

Could post a link to the video so that your fellow USMB forumers may scrutinize it?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 5, 2021)

My take on the matter is that just because Forest Gump was justified in attacking Travis McMichael in self defense, that does not necessarily mean that Travis McMichael was not justified to shoot Forest Gump in self defense.

Forest Gump should have just kept on running, rather than stupidly try to steal the shotgun.

That's why Forest Gump will never be an old wise man, he's just a dead young man. A permanent scar on his mother's heart.

Stupid is as stupid does, all the way to the grave.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 5, 2021)

The  McMichaels were after him, along with the car following him. He was ambushed.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 5, 2021)

> Criminal Trespass with intent to commit burglary compounded by flight and felony assault



and just how do you know??


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 5, 2021)

26259825 reply to 26259517


Muhammed said:


> Could post a link to the video so that your fellow USMB forumers may scrutinize it?



here ....


Video of Murdered Black Jogger in Georgia Ahmaud Arbery


All I did was slow it down and Snapped this screen shot




Above Just did it again and TM s shadow is still there out in front of the truck . 


This is my screen shot on file for months. By position of TM’s cap this is a split second before the new image above one.

This is from the newer image:




Magnified shadow of what looks to shouldered shotgun and it has already been fired once - hitting AA in the lower chest. If it is - the top of the shot gun logs to be at least for feet across the centerline and this is during TMs retreat.

I’m sure GBI has this analyzed and enhanced and I’ll bet they can determine with certainty that  TMs back foot was a full truck length out in front of the bumper.

It shows me TM was the aggressor right up to when he shot AA for not stopping as he ran around the passenger side of the  truck.  It’s murder - not even close to self defense for idiot TM.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> The  McMichaels were after him, along with the car following him. He was ambushed.


You can't Ambush somebody while standing out in the middle of the street as they run directly at you from a distance longer than a football field

Ambushes mean you hide from them and then surprise attack them

Arbery is the one that made the surprise attack

He's the one that initiated provoked and escalated the entire thing the McMichaels were reacting to his criminal intention


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 26259825 reply to 26259517
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> ...


This idiot is actually trying to suggest that Travis McMichael shot maud as he was innocently jogging past the front of the truck

 if that were true he would have entrance wounds coming in laterally from his left side but all his injuries were directly forward because he was rushing Travis when he was shot that's why this uploader wants to show you shadow puppets and doesn't want you to watch the video where you can clearly see the shotgun blast occur as arbery is squared off and charging towards Travis McMichael in a clear attempt to forcibly disarm him which is universally grounds for self-defense from time immemorial


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 5, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


You and Savannahman?  Well aren't you two special.....I guess I should just stop thinking for myself since I got you to already issuing a verdict........

NOT.


I read the law, I think for myself unlike weak minded clowns---------when Arbery (a convicted felon no less) tried to grab their gun, they gained the right to shoot him in self defence.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> > Criminal Trespass with intent to commit burglary compounded by flight and felony assault
> 
> 
> 
> and just how do you know??


 we have a criminal thief from a criminal family who stops and looks around before he walks into a home and starts poking around looking for things in a video that lasts several minutes but suspiciously we only get to see a few seconds in media broadcasts and then the split second he notices a guy looking at him while on the phone on the other side of the street he Sprints like Usain Bolt with a cheetah on his ass right out of the front door and into the road 

Any innocent jogger checking out of property would walk around the outside of the property and not try to be sneaky about it and he sure as hell wouldnt SPRINT OUT the front door on the grass and into the street without checking for traffic like a civilized human being out for a jog

Anybody with one cent of Street knowledge knows that open construction sites are a hotbed of criminal activity because they have very valuable hand tools and fixtures oftentimes sitting around waiting to be installed

 a decent impact driver can fetch you a couple hundred bucks at the local pawn shop and anybody that knows anything about Street crime knows that hand tools are one of the most stolen items in the world

That boy wasn't looking for a drink of water and he wasn't trying to check out the architecture... he was casing that place to see what he could come back and steal later 

Walks quacks and looks just like a duck


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 5, 2021)

Telling white morons with guns that it is justifiable to assault, kidnap, detain and shoot to kill unarmed black suspects of imagined petty crimes
26260109 reply to 26259545


Muhammed said:


> My take on the matter is that just because Forest Gump was justified in attacking Travis McMichael in self defense, that does not necessarily mean that Travis McMichael was not justified to shoot Forest Gump in self defense.



Except your take on the matter is to tell all the other white morons with guns out there  that it is justifiable to assault, kidnap, detain and shoot to kill unarmed black suspects of any imaginable petty crime and they will be heroes to other white gun loving racist morons out there.

But in the Arbery murder it’s highly probable that as AA was about to pass the front of the truck he was confronted by TM right there on his side of the road being told to stop while looking down the business end of TM’s shotgun. In that one one thousands of a second AA had to process three choices - not one of them good because he had no clue as to what a madman with a shotgun was intending  to do to him.

Hands up - surrender - but maybe he was shocked to suddenly see TM there in front of him instead of TM staying across the centerline where TM was when AA tried  to run past him. In that case his momentum did not allow that option and TM shot him.

That left two options with the added shock and trauma of being shot in the chest but not fatally but losing blood.

Veer to the right try to try to outrun a second shot - Be shot in in the back. That was option one of the  two left after the initial wound to the chest

in that split millisecond AA chose the ‘fight’ option. Try to get the gun that already wounded him once. Whatever it takes.

All you and your fellow ilk KingGUERRILLA see on the video is TM peaceably standing left of center when unwounded AA cuts 90 degrees to attack him and try to steal the gun and during that struggle AA is shot for the first time and two more times after that.

Your visual of it what happened unseen in front of the truck when that first shot was fired is a lie.

And there is nothing that justifies anything those three white morons (two morons with guns) did that afternoon - nothing, nada, no way no how..

You need to quit your hero worship of white morons with guns who Assault and murder.

You need to face up to reality and do some  introspection as to why you’ve become what you are to be filled with so much hatred for decency and justice.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 5, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



It is who committed the first crime. That would be the McMichaels. As I explained but you seem to refuse truth. Or facts. Or information.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 5, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



Ok. Here is an explanation of the law by a successful Appeals Attorney.









						The Ahmaud Arbery Killing and Georgia Law
					

Explaining the legal issues surrounding the incident of two white men shooting a black jogger they suspected of a crime




					arcdigital.media
				




Think for yourself if you like. But unless you are a lawyer who has gotten people out of jams like the McMichaels are in, perhaps you should listen to the experts.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Because they recognized him from surveillance and Travis McMichael and Gregory McMichael had both seen him and dealt with him in the past

 like I said he was a well-known local Petty Thief


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 the first criminal act was trespass
 and the same person that committed the first criminal act of trespass is the first person that committed a violent act as well

 the  mcMichels were simply reacting to a trespasser in their neighborhood doing suspicious things


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 5, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


You just cannot let go of your silly ideas, can you?  This has been demonstrated to you over and over.  The McMichaels initiated the incident.  They had no justification for doing what they did.  You cannot threaten a person with a gun and then shoot him when he tries to resist and claim self defense.  That simply won't fly.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


 that hack lawyer just like all of you is predicating his entire case on the fallacious fantasy that the McMichaels actually pointed their weapons at this criminal Thief

 the two experienced law enforcement agents were 100% aware that while acting as civilians and having not witnessed a felony they could not Point their weapons at the criminal simply because he was fleeing but as soon as he became an attacker he was fair game

 that's why at no point in the video can you prove the McMichaels actually pointed their weapons directly add the criminal simply because he was fleeing

Once again this hack attorney and all the sjw fantasy Warriors out there must cling tightly to this fantasy because it's all they have in a desperate attempt to impugn the act of a couple decent all-American boys trying to protect their neighborhood from a well-known local Thief who had been predating it for weeks

 directly from the hack attorney:
"So the big issue with the defendant’s case here is that they pointed guns at Arbery. We know this because, according to one District Attorney’s memo, the first shot went through Arbery’s hand as he was trying to grab the barrel. In Georgia, pointing a gun at someone is aggravated assault even if you had no intent to intimidate them.
The McMichaels will have to establish that they were in the middle of a lawful arrest when the assault began, and that will be difficult because they escalated force so quickly. Or they will have to establish that they made a “reasonable mistake of fact” that led them to believe their actions were justified. But that’s tricky, because their response was far from ordinary. Or they will have to show that it was reasonable to point weapons at an unarmed person in an effort to get him to stop"


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 5, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


I think nothing will convince this mope he is simply wrong.  It might be worth asking what would.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


 nobody threatened him with a gun


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Only they had no legal authority to react to the trespasser other than call the cops. They had no authority to press charges. Someone has to. They had no legal authority to pursue. Detain. Any of it.

They were not good neighbors. They were vigilantes. They are felons. After the trial they will be convicted felons. And then they will be Inmates.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 5, 2021)

reply to 26259298


Muhammed said:


> At what point in this video do you see anyone waving a weapon?
> 
> 
> Is it before or after Arbery assaulted/battered and attempted to steal the shotgun (attempted robbery) from McMichael?



What really matters is the GBI investigation has determined that AA was shot in the lower chest before the image you are referring to there is produced in real life
and in the sequence if the fatal final seconds of the murder.

So the GBI has answered your question about where can we see TM waving the shotgun?

it’s worse for the Morons with Guns Club than you can imagine.

GBI Investigator Dial testified that that in that scene that you are depicting AA is already wounded and blood is visible on his shirt.

So if you are reduced to arguing that aiming a gun and firing; hitting a victim in the chest is not waving a gun well then you are a certified Dumbass Imbecile having no hope for recovering. Good only for our amusement


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 under your ridiculous and cowardly interpretation of law if you found a disheveled Prowler in your daughter's bedroom going through her underwear drawer it would be legal for you to even pursue him when he ran out the back door someone left open

Hopefully the people on the jury are not a bunch of sissy condo living freaks like you and understand how this type of law is applied throughout our history 

You people would have let Richard Ramirez run off into the sunset because no one witnessed him but commit a felony before they ran him down and ended one of America's most horrible serial killers Reign of Terror


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> reply to 26259298
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> ...


LOL

nobody "waived or pointed or threatened" anybody with a gun

Gramps kept his in the holster until arbery attacked and Travis only shouldered his rifle when it was clear that arberry was about to commit a felony assault and showed amazing Trigger Discipline by not firing until the criminal pulled a rapid change of Direction grabbed his gun and started punching him in the face

nobody "ran him down"

They were standing their ground for several minutes when he ran up and attacked them forcing them to defend themselves case closed

LeBron and Oprah Got You drama queens all riled up for ratings
LOL


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > My consisted image when the first shot was fired :
> ...




It doesn't fit your version of what happened so it's "obviously been digitally edited"?

You're fuckin' pathetic...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



But if he they didn't see him do anything wrong on THAT DAY, then pursuing him with firearms was illegal...


----------



## AMart (Jan 5, 2021)

I don't see 12 jurors convicting these guys. And at then end of the day that is all that matters.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


So by your cowardly interpretation of the law if you see someone who committed a crime yesterday im not allowed to pursue them while holding a firearm?

So if I see a Prowler who was staring through my daughter's bedroom window window at last night I'm not allowed to pursue him while holding a handgun if I see him peeking through my neighbors daughter's bedroom the next day??


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

AMart said:


> I don't see 12 jurors convicting these guys. And at then end of the day that is all that matters.


Don't underestimate the power of celebrity endorsement 

there's a very good chance these two men go to jail and this incident changes the citizen's arrest requirements in the state of Georgia as they are probably very desperate to not be viewed as a bunch of Southern Hillbillies who chase down and "murder" innocent black joggers in the street so they may need a scapegoat

Propaganda is a very powerful and dangerous tool, it started Wars I don't see why it can't send three men to jail in the backward hillbilly world of Georgia Justice

Never forget that America's War on Drugs has turned a large portion of the American population against law enforcement


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> So by your cowardly interpretation of the law if you see someone who committed a crime yesterday im not allowed to pursue them while holding a firearm?



It's my CORRECT interpretation of the law, shitstain.

Using your retarded view, if I see a video of you jaywalking yesterday, I can draw my sidearm and detain you for the police. That's the exact same argument you're making...



> So if I see a Prowler who was staring through my daughter's bedroom window window at last night I'm not allowed to pursue him while holding a handgun if I see him peeking through my neighbors daughter's bedroom the next day??



Travis McMichael didn't witness any crime. That's what you're not getting through your thick skull. He saw someone who he thought was the same guy in a video he saw, but that's it and, no, under those circumstances he acted illegally.

Your position is basically this:

You're running down the street for exercise. I'm walking towards you, but on the other side of the street. When you're about 100 feet from me, you cross the street, never breaking gait, and are now running directly towards me. I feel threatened by this. Why would you cross the street? Are you going to attack me? Well, shit, I don't know, it would be stupid of me to wait until you actually attack me, right? And given that there's no reason that I'm aware of for you to cross the street, and you're still running at me, I draw my Kimber Ultra Carry II and send two .45 caliber hollowpoints into your chest, killing you.

According to you, I just acted completely lawfully...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 5, 2021)

AMart said:


> I don't see 12 jurors convicting these guys. And at then end of the day that is all that matters.


They absolutely will. I live here and without a change of venue they're done.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 5, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Magnified shadow of what looks to shouldered shotgun and it has already been fired once - hitting AA in the lower chest. If it is - the top of the shot gun logs to be at least for feet across the centerline and this is during TMs retreat.
> 
> I’m sure GBI has this analyzed and enhanced and I’ll bet they can determine with certainty that  TMs back foot was a full truck length out in front of the bumper.
> 
> It shows me TM was the aggressor right up to when he shot AA for not stopping as he ran around the passenger side of the  truck.  It’s murder - not even close to self defense for idiot TM.


You can't tell jack shit from that shadow. It's certainly not proof that he had shouldered the shotgun. It could be a tree branch for all we know.

And obviously they were not a full truck length in front of the truck. I'm not sure why you are lying about that. But you are lying nonetheless.

From the video you linked to:

At 19 seconds into the video Forest Gump is not even on the pavement. He's on the shoulder of the road in a full sprint cutting to the left and charges straight at Travis who had retreated to the front of the truck to put the truck between himself and the criminal.





And at 20 seconds into the video Forest Gump is all the way across the center line and has knocked Travis backwards several feet.





This proves that AA was the aggressor. He initiated the physical altercation.

I bet Forest Gump thought that shotgun and that truck were his ticket to freedom. He wanted to deck Travis, steal his gun, shoot both of those fat crackers and get away with that redneck truck.

The thief was on probation for stealing shit and fleeing the scene of the crime. If he didn't get away before the police arrived, his probation officer could have made him do jail time.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see 12 jurors convicting these guys. And at then end of the day that is all that matters.
> ...



You live in Brunswick?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > So by your cowardly interpretation of the law if you see someone who committed a crime yesterday im not allowed to pursue them while holding a firearm?
> ...


 if I ran at you and tried to grab your firearm it would be perfectly legal for you to shoot me


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > AMart said:
> ...


Yes.  About 10 minutes or so from where the incident took place.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I drove by there the other day. We went to a place called Marshside Grill for dinner. It wasn't too bad...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



But by that time it would be too late. You running at me is enough for me to feel threatened and, according to you, I have the right to protect myself.

You'd end up with a hole in your back the size of Texas and, according to you, I was perfectly justified...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Next time you're by here try Reid's on Newcastle St. I'd invite you to my bar but we just closed.


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2021)

I hear the filthy Democrats are planning on renaming Ft Benning to Ft Arberry.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


It's not illegal to try to talk to somebody nor is it illegal to carry a gun. It is illegal to physically attack somebody who is annoying you. Ask Sean Penn. He infamously did 30 days in the hole and had to take anger management classes for attacking an annoying reporter who was hounding him.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 5, 2021)

Richard Dial: ( 52:49 ) Well that’s correct, during the struggle is *mere seconds after the first shot,* his front of his shirt is saturated with blood. 26261355 Reply to 26260946



Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Magnified shadow of what looks to shouldered shotgun and it has already been fired once - hitting AA in the lower chest. If it is - the top of the shot gun logs to be at least for feet across the centerline and this is during TMs retreat.
> ...



You are an idiot simpleton. Because you think nothing happened between your video at 19 seconds and at 20 seconds.

If you don’t like TM’s shadow seen under the front bumper of the truck then watch for his hat. Halfway between your frames,  or thereabouts,  the shotgun blast is heard and TM’s white cap is seen right here:




I swear on TrumpQ’s Bible that white cap and that shadow are there and can be seen moving right to left if you slow it down and watch closely.



it means that what GBI investigators testified is true and why the charges against the white morons with guns will stick.

Here’s a transcript - The Altercation between AA is after the first shot. When TM was in front of the truck and before TM started backing up.

Ahmaud Arbery Trial Transcript: June 4 Preliminary Hearings - Rev

*AFTER* the first shot, again, you see a struggle between Travis McMichael and Mr. Arbery. During that struggle, Mr. Arbery, while he was wearing a white shirt during this incident, during that struggle, you see the front of his shirt is saturated with blood.​​Jesse Evans: ( 52:44 ) He’s already saturated blood before the struggle that you can see on the video?​
Richard Dial: ( 52:49 ) Well that’s correct, during the struggle is his front of his shirt is saturated with blood.​​Do you agree with GBI that AA is “already saturated in blood *before* the struggle that you can see on the video?” Here at your image if second 20.





If not what evidence do you have to the contrary?


----------



## Desperado (Jan 5, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > . Under Georgia Law the McMichaels had no legal authority to pursue and detain/arrest.
> ...


Doesn't matter now, It is the Democratic mantra that they all live by now is "Black man good, white man evil".  There is no way to change their thinking


----------



## AMart (Jan 5, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see 12 jurors convicting these guys. And at then end of the day that is all that matters.
> ...


The prosecution is trying to stack the jury with all blacks?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I go up there every so often. Reid's looks a tad more upscale than Marshside! We'll check it out!


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



You'd have a case if he wasn't trying to grab the gun... just like Kyle RIttenhouse's attackers Ahmaud arbery was trying to forcibly disarm a man who did not have him cornered or trapped

If you're standing your ground it's perfectly reasonable to shoulder a gun when someone you had been chasing is now running directly at you  because it's very reasonable that they mean to do you harm

All these cases are very circumstantial

 if a little old lady is trying to forcibly disarm a 300lb Russian Judo champion he doesn't have the right to shoot her because it's unreasonable use of force but if an able-bodied man is trying to forcibly disarm another able-bodied man when he had ample opportunity to escape and no reason to believe he was facing imminent bodily harm it's not legitimate

If he had pulled that stunt the split second he saw Travis McMichaels gun perhaps he'd have a case but because he clearly saw an armed  standing his ground about THIRTY YARDS in front of him and chose to run around a car and try to pull a 90-degree change of Direction sneak attack Ambush it's clear he didn't have an escape agenda 

The fact that Travis McMichael did not shoot him at distance proves he  was not trying to kill him and only had the rifle for personal protection

I would be screaming for murder charges just as loud as you if they had shot a fleeing man in the back  ran him over with their truck or cornered him in a house with guns aimed directly at him but we have a simple case of a couple neighborhood watch jackasses making an overzealous attempt to detain someone they had immediate knowledge was a wanted criminal and that wanted criminal taking the most ridiculous aggressive and violent opportunity he had in front of himself

There's no excuse for this Behavior 

it wasn't because he was black 

it's because he was a mentally retarded Street criminal with a long celebrated record of crime and aggressive behavior who made a decision to run directly at two men who were standing their ground with Guns Over 30 yards away and attack them when he had multiple opportunities to escape, surrender or just keep on running

Arbery escalated the situation and used unnecessary and unreasonable Force when he rushed Travis McMichael and tried to beat the shotgun out of him

What the hell did he think he was going to accomplish?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Let me see if perhaps we are starting to get through your nearly impenetrable skull. It is not my interpretation of the law. It is the State of Georgia’s. It is the result of the Courts examining hundreds of questions in thousands of cases. I am not a politician. I didn’t write the law. I’m not a lawyer. I didn’t argue the law. I am not a judge. I didn’t decide what the law meant and how it could be applied. Tens of thousands of people did all that long before the McMichaels set out on their now famous crime spree.

Here is the thing. You keep accusing me of letting criminals go. The reality is you are the one trying to let criminals go. You are standing on the side of the road holding up a sign that says we love Bonnie and Clyde.

In order for your ideals to be right in this case the Judge has to create a lot of law from the bench. Law that flies in the face of decades of precedence. He would have to change the laws on trespassing. Citizens arrest. Aggravated assault. And Felony Murder. All to let your three criminals go.

But you love you some Bonnie and Clyde.

Now the Jury is going to hear the testimony. Then before they go back and decide. They will have the law explained to them by the judge. The Jury will go back. They will talk it out and decide that yes. These three defendants did violate the law. And they will convict all three. Not because of some new law or never before considered question. But because the questions were already considered and decided.

And you will bemoan that Bonnie and Clyde are being held to account.

And when they are convicted of Felony Murder they will get at least Twenty Years. Because that is the mandatory minimum. The Judge will have no choice.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> But by that time it would be too late. You running at me is enough for me to feel threatened and, according to you, I have the right to protect myself


you CANT shoot somebody who is simply running directly at you, you have to try to grab their weapon or hit them...arberry did BOTH


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 How come George Zimmerman isn't in jail?


----------



## Desperado (Jan 5, 2021)

AMart said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > AMart said:
> ...


Remember this is Georgia...


----------



## AMart (Jan 5, 2021)

Desperado said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


I doubt the Defense lawyers are going to let that happen. BTW in LA Garcetti did that in the OJ trial. He moved the case into the hood to stack the jury with blacks to get an acquittal to avoid a riot with a guilty verdict. Openly admitted it this on the ESPN series about OJ.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 5, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> It is illegal to physically attack somebody who is annoying you.



So when TM ran from behind the drivers side door so he could be closer to the passenger side in front of the truck in order to shoot AA if AA would not stop that was an attack and officially illegal according to you.

Well then since that is what happened before the scuffle for the shotgun / case closed / murder / life in prison.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 5, 2021)

AMart said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > AMart said:
> ...


They don't need to.  The white people here are overwhelmingly appalled by the McMichaels.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



George Zimmerman was in Florida. Not Georgia. You do know there are 50 states don’t you? You studied at least that in School didn’t you?


----------



## AMart (Jan 5, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Well that is the first question the Defense asks in jury selection and if they say yes or dance around the topic they get dismissed.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 5, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


it's called malicious prosecution------


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 5, 2021)

AMart said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > AMart said:
> ...


They only get so many challenges.


----------



## AMart (Jan 5, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


I doubt that in your county 12 reasonable jurors, who will judge the case on evidence, can't be seated.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 5, 2021)

AMart said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > AMart said:
> ...


I'm sure they will.  And they'll vote to convict those scumbags.  Because the evidence is pretty clear.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Imagine that...the media altered the sounds on the video to falsify that the gun shots went off before the convicted felon attacked the McMichael.


----------



## AMart (Jan 5, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


What evidence has been presented in the trial?


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 5, 2021)

AMart said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > AMart said:
> ...


There hasnt been a trial. Yet.  But we know at least some of what will be rpesented because we've seen some of the grand jury presentations.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 5, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


The evidence is clear that the felon ARBERY attacked the McMICHAELS for calling the cops on him-------------


----------



## AMart (Jan 5, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Link? I thought that was supposed to be secret, not for public consumption. Did the defense present anything?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


He was a felon caught on tape casing a house under construction so the cops wanted him-----and they were being good citizens and trying to stop the felon from fleeing the scene of the crime as the cops arrived.

ALL of this per the evidence.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 5, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


They weren't pressing charges--------as sorry but they have the right to stop a criminal fleeing the scene of his crime and the right to defend themselves when the criminal (convicted felon) attacked them trying to steal their gun-(aka right to self defense.)


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 5, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


You have no clue what the fuck you're talking about.  It was absolutely nothing like that. Arbery had been in that house many times.  And so had a bunch of other people in the neighborhood.  Arbery stole nothing from the house.  What sense does it make to take off after someone who walked into a house under construction and confront him with guns after you've called the police?  None.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 5, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


What crime had he committed?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TM ran from behind the drivers side door so he could be closer to the passenger side in front of the truck in order to shoot AA if AA would not stop


A man that was trained by the US Military in law enforcement is not stupid enough to shoot a fleeing suspect 

you are pulling Notions out of your colorectal passage and somehow suggesting you can know his intent

 I say he was gaining a tactically superior position in case and attacking criminal took the opportunity to fire a weapon from the other side of the truck and pin him down  (likely after killing his father who had no cover) after all when a criminal is running up from behind your vehicle where is the safest place to be?

 It's the front dumbass!!!


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 5, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Richard Dial: ( 52:49 ) Well that’s correct, during the struggle is *mere seconds after the first shot,* his front of his shirt is saturated with blood. 26261355 Reply to 26260946
> 
> 
> 
> ...


News media altered the AUDIO of the video-------


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 trespass with the intent to commit burglary and felony assault


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 5, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Except that Citizens are prohibited by law from doing that exact thing. They must see a crime. First hand knowledge. In their presence. At that time. The McMichaels saw none of it. And this committed felonies simply trying to detain Arbury in violation of the law.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


You think that a citizen can't chase someone who he has Reasonable Suspicion has committed a felony?

 so if I see a man covered in blood sneaking out of the back of my neighbor's house and he panics and runs when he realizes I've seen him I'm not allowed to unholster my pistol and chase him?

You have a coward's interpretation of the law.

Even though a simple detention qualifies as an arrest it's going to be clear in court that all the McMichaels wanted to do was to have arbery wait for the cops because they recognized him as a wanted man for the trespasses and burglaries in the neighborhood

The fact that they called the cops during the chase proves that they had no malicious motivation


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 5, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


You and others have made that point about a dozen times here.  and it's absolutely true and simply a matter of fact.  Yet these dullards somehow think repeating the argument makes it persuasive.  How do you explain that?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Do you really want to make it illegal for a former Navy SEAL to pursue some alcoholic vagrant who he sees stumble out of the back of his neighbor's house at 4 in the morning covered in blood and panic when he realizes he's been noticed?

do you really want to make what the people did to notorious serial killer Richard Ramirez an illegal act?

They chased detained and then beat a man they had not seen commit a felony 

You don't want them to go to jail do you?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

An innocent young man was chased down and murdered by a neibourhood full of bloodthirsty racists just because he was jogging while black in the wrong neibourhood...

these rediclious propaganda narratives only exist to bilk big money out of crowdfunding websites but they convince a few celebrities and that in turn pulled in the more suggestive amongst us LOL


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 5, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Richard Dial: ( 52:49 ) Well that’s correct, during the struggle is *mere seconds after the first shot,* his front of his shirt is saturated with blood. 26261355 Reply to 26260946
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can see the shadows of both TM and AA. That certainly does not prove that TM is shouldering the weapon, idiot. All those shadows prove is that you are a fucking liar. If they were a full truck length in front of the truck, as you claimed in post #870, you would NOT be able to see their shadows in that frame.

What I'm wondering is why you were lying to the USMB forum. Could you explain why you lied to the USMB forum?

You are correct that they moved from right to left. AA was charging towards TM very quickly. In a mere second AA ran from the shoulder of the road all the way past the center line. There was absolutely nothing TM could do to prevent the attack because AA was charging at him so damn fast. Like a linebacker blitzing a QB.

You can see TM's hat in that frame through the windshield. A split second later when the first shot is fired, you can see his hat through the door window. By the time the first shot is fired TM has already been pushed backwards approximately 2-3 feet by AA's considerable momentum. What that proves is that the first shot was fired after AA had already hit TM.

This frame is when the first shot is fired.





Clearly, TM shot the criminal in self defense. The video proves it was self defense. That's why TM wasn't arrested and charged with murder that day.

Those guys are political prisoners.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 5, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Could you explain to the USMB forum, the reasoning that you used to come to the conclusion that the McMichaels attempted to detain Arbery?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Richard Dial: ( 52:49 ) Well that’s correct, during the struggle is *mere seconds after the first shot,* his front of his shirt is saturated with blood. 26261355 Reply to 26260946
> ...


NotfooledbyW wants to play with shadowpuppets 

Anyone that views the video in slow-motion can clearly tell that Travis McMichael didn't fire his weapon until arbery grabbed it

 arbery was a mentally retarded Street criminal but he wasn't stupid enough to charge a man with a gun aimed at him

Arbery charged Travis because he believed he could get the gun away from him because Travis kept the gun in a low position 

That's why he got shot in the hand first and then got two more blasts directly to the chest from a low angle because he wasn't being fired on from aimed gun but in fact being shot by a gun that was being fought over in a low position

the fact that they didn't shoot him from distance and shot him with a load less powerful than you can buy at your local Walmart proves they didn't intend to murder a black jogger that day


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



Look Scooter. You are giving me a lot of power here. I have the power according to you to disdain the law and do whatever my idea of right and wrong is at the moment. I have the power to interpret laws. I have the power to decide those laws are not valid on a whim.

We have a name for people like that. A group name. They are called Sovereign Citizens. They believe the laws and governments do not apply. The word to describe the world you and they want is anarchy.

These laws were on the books for decades. They have been interpreted for decades. This fact keeps escaping you. I don’t know why. I’ve linked to the facts so often I’ve considered making it a part of my Sig.

You want a world where laws do not apply. Fine. Fight for it. Go out and tell the cops you do not recognize their authority. Laugh at the judge and tell him he has no power over you. Join the other Nuts in Prison who made the same argument.

For the rest of us. The Courts decide what the law means and how it is applied. Not some School Crossing Guard in California.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


if someone is trying to arrest you illegally just wait for the cops and sue them in court 

Don't try to punch them in the throat


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



According to you there never was an attempt to arrest. Now. How did Arbury know the cops were coming?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


The McMichaels both said they wanted to talk to him.  They never tried to physically detain or arrest him.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 5, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



The McMichaels also said they tried to lock his path. They yelled at him to stop. That is false imprisonment or an illegal citizens arrest in Georgia.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> if I ran at you and tried to grab your firearm it would be perfectly legal for you to shoot me



Not if I already aimed my shotgun at you and told you to stop ( in Georgia ) and then if I shoot you because you didn’t stop and you tried to get past me. And if I had another accomplice using his truck as a weapon who was chasing you when I shoot you. You are a Dumb ass. 




KingGUERRILLA said:


> Anyone that views the video in slow-motion can clearly tell that Travis McMichael didn't fire his weapon until arbery grabbed it



That’s a lie. Neither the gunman or his victim are seen on the video when the first shot was fired.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 5, 2021)

Those two hillbilly race-soldiers are going to get prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law for this most recent modern-day lynching they've committed.

And it will be good riddance to bad rubbish too.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 5, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> They never tried to physically detain or arrest him.



BULLSHIT!  Deliberately changing his original blocking position to put himself ahead of AA  and in the path where AA was running to escape from the second truck was an extreme step to detain. The fact that TM shot AA in the chest while yelling stop. Is the ultimate act of detainment.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 5, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



In this surveillance camera video you see Arbery walking down the street and then stop in front of a house and look around to make sure the coast is clear. Then he walks into the attached garage and probably tries to get in the house but the door is locked. So he walks around to the back of the house and finds the back door is unlocked. After he's in the house for a few minutes the neighbor across the street comes walking down his driveway and spots Arbery in the house again. While he's standing at the end of the driveway he calls the police.

Arbery probably sees that guy on the phone watching him and likely assumes that he's calling the police. If you are in the commission of a crime and you see some guy watching you and talking on the phone, who would you have to assume he's talking to? Dominoes pizza? Or the police?

Hint: He's not ordering you a pizza.

So then Arbery bolts out of the house lake a bat out of hell and goes hauling ass down the street.

He damn well knew that if he got caught by the police he would have a hard time explaining to his probation officer why he was in that house. Even if the homeowner declined to prosecute, that was still definitely *another* violation of his probation.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 5, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


It's not illegal to be in somebody's way. Travis McMichael had just as much right to be in the road as Arbery.

And it's not illegal to tell somebody to stop. That's not imprisonment or detainment.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> it's because he was a mentally retarded Street criminal with a long celebrated record of crime and aggressive behavior...



A "long and celebrated record of crime"?

You're such a fuckin' drama queen.

His name is Ahmaud Arbury, yet you're trying to make him out to be John Dillinger...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> In this surveillance camera video you see Arbery walking down the street...



Hell, that could've been me in that video. You can't identify anyone in that video...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The fact that Travis McMichael did not shoot him at distance proves he was not trying to kill him...



It proves no such thing.

It could be evidence that Travis was a lousy shot and wanted to wait for Arbury to get closer so he wouldn't miss. Another possibility is that since the shotgun was loaded with buckshot, a greater degree of damage would occur to Arbury if he was closer to McMichael when he was shot...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



But Travis McMichael didn't see that video, so Arbury's presence, or lack of it, in that video did not play into McMichael's decision to chase Arbury and murder him.

Oh and, again, Arbury was not "wanted"...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Richard Dial: ( 52:49 ) Well that’s correct, during the struggle is *mere seconds after the first shot,* his front of his shirt is saturated with blood. 26261355 Reply to 26260946
> ...



LOLOL!!!!


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



I got $20 that says you don't dress yourself.

Someone who's as stupid and ignorant as you surely needs to be dressed, spoon-fed, etc.

The similarities between this case and the Ramirez case are virtually non-existent. Ramirez was recognized by his picture which was released by a law enforcement agency, when they officially declared him "wanted". No law enforcement agency released Arbury's photo or declared him wanted.

You fail.

Again.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 5, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Not if I already aimed my shotgun at you and told you to stop ( in Georgia ) and then if I shoot you because you didn’t stop and you tried to get past me. And if I had another accomplice using his truck as a weapon who was chasing you when I shoot you.


Show me the frame where somebody points a gun at Arbery.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that Travis McMichael did not shoot him at distance proves he was not trying to kill him...
> ...


The Ape has made this claim repeatedly--that McMichaaels were not out to kill him.
It's probably true, they weren't.  But that is irrelevant.  They did kill him. They had no right to. They had no right to do what they did.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Not if I already aimed my shotgun at you and told you to stop ( in Georgia ) and then if I shoot you because you didn’t stop and you tried to get past me. And if I had another accomplice using his truck as a weapon who was chasing you when I shoot you.
> ...


That frame only exists up his Butt 

although he's been trying to pull information from there all weeklong it doesn't seem to add up to much

The shadow puppets are his strongest piece of evidence proving that Travis McMichael was moving backwards throughout the entire assault 

 His feeble logic suggests that Travis McMichael was finally going to shoot arbery in the back as he went innocently jogging past yet for some reason didn't shoot him the previous thousand chances he had!!!

Why would a couple of murderous rednecks Out For Blood wait until A guy ran up and started punching them in the face to shoot?

 a couple experienced Hunters take pellets in their shotgun to murder a black guy that could be armed???

 LOL, not likely


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Of course they weren't the entire narrative is absolutely ridiculous

They lied to you about all these other innocent black victims for media ratings so what's yet another


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


So you're saying the cops wouldn't have stopped arberry if they saw him sprinting out of the front door of mr. English's house after they received all those reports and likely photographs of him?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > In this surveillance camera video you see Arbery walking down the street...
> ...


There is also a surveillance camera inside the house. The guy has been positively identified as Arbery.







And it's not the first time either. Usually he would go in there at night.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

*dry shirt
*loose cotton cargo shorts
*LOOSE laced shoes
*minimum 4 mile run

*LOOK HOW LOOSE THOSE SHOES ARE*

LOL@"JOGGING"


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 5, 2021)

It’s pretty much aiming a shotgun when you shoot someone in the chest with it. 
26264486 Reply to 26263502 26263731



Muhammed said:


> Show me the frame where somebody points a gun at Arbery.



Go to post #724. Your fellow Morons with Guns Club imbecile KingGUERRILLA posted a link to a video from another Morons with Guns Club big shot who slowed the video down when Arbery was between the two trucks a few seconds before TM shot him in the lower chest on the first shot. 

Go there, it’s a Morons with Guns Club live blog, watch the video show and in It you will have it explained that TM aimed his shotgun at AA and told him to stop. He even enhanced the video so you can actually see it. Unlike you two gun law Bozos, KingG’s  dude thinks aiming the gun at AA was a good defensive move. He’s a dumbass like you but KingG believes in him. 



KingGUERRILLA said:


> His feeble logic suggests that Travis McMichael was finally going to shoot arbery in the back as he went innocently jogging past yet for some reason didn't shoot him the previous thousand chances he had!!!



You liar. I never said TM  was gonna shoot AA in the back. Who can know what a moron with a gun will do after shooting a jogger in the chest for trying to run past his illegal roadblock. 

 What I said was after TM shot AA in the chest in front of the truck AA had two choices -  fight wounded or flight wounded. AA chose fight. He was attacked and had to choose. Or, I also said it was not really a choice. AA was just shot in the chest by a lunatic / survival instincts took over / AA was in instantaneous shock. No judge or jury will consider AA’s reaction after being shot as anything other than a self defense attempt by a wounded man who ended up dead from two more wounds.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Sure they would've. They're sworn law enforcement officers. That's their fucking job.

Travis McMichael, who is not a sworn law enforcement officer, didn't see Arbury exiting English's house.

There's a profound difference between the two. You just ignorantly refuse to acknowledge it...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



In the video shot from across the street, you cannot positively identify anyone...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Even if anyone could it is hardly a crime to go into a house under construction.  And lots of people in the area have said they used to do just that.  Whatever it is, it hardly justifies taking off in armed pursuit of a guy after calling 911.  Much less confronting him. Much less shooting him to death.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



 Damn news media - Has the entire GBI and  FBI in on the hoax to falsely evidence and frame the last of the American do-gooders with a gun.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 5, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> It’s pretty much aiming a shotgun when you shoot someone in the chest with it.
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> ...


FYI KG is on my iggy list. So don't assume that I've read his posts.


Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


But we know who it is because he went into the house and was caught on video by that camera too.

He doesn't have a twin brother.

Are you trying to insinuate that it was some other guy wearing khaki shorts and a white shirt  with twists in his hair that was faded on the sides hauling ass down Santilla road that day?

WTF?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 5, 2021)

So I suppose it is time to destroy the last leg of the McMichaels are good people argument. The idea they were or are good neighbors. Every house in that neighborhood has probably lost 10% of its value. Nobody is going to be grateful for that.

When a prospective buyer gets a report they will see a murder took place in the neighborhood. If they do make an offer it is certainly going to be for much less money than it would have been before the murder.

For years now people’s property is going to be worth less. All so three redneck vigilantes could chase and kill a guy who at most stole a handful of nails. I’m sure Larry English is grateful his house is now unsellable for years. I’m sure the neighbors wish the McMichaels had just minded their own business.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Are you trying to insinuate that it was some other guy wearing khaki shorts and a white shirt  with twists in his hair that was faded on the sides hauling ass down Santilla road that day?
> 
> WTF?



No, I was merely pointing out that the video shot from cross the street is unusable in conforming anyone's identity.

And there's no Santilla Road. It's Satilla Drive. I've actually been there. You'd appear a lot more intelligent if you knew what you were talking about...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 5, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> FYI KG is on my iggy list.




WTF?

That's not even English.

What the fuck is an "Iggy list"?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> It’s pretty much aiming a shotgun when you shoot someone in the chest with it.
> 26264486 Reply to 26263502 26263731
> 
> 
> ...


Did Travis shoot him before he turned 90 degrees or after?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> So I suppose it is time to destroy the last leg of the McMichaels are good people argument. The idea they were or are good neighbors. Every house in that neighborhood has probably lost 10% of its value. Nobody is going to be grateful for that.
> 
> When a prospective buyer gets a report they will see a murder took place in the neighborhood. If they do make an offer it is certainly going to be for much less money than it would have been before the murder.
> 
> For years now people’s property is going to be worth less. All so three redneck vigilantes could chase and kill a guy who at most stole a handful of nails. I’m sure Larry English is grateful his house is now unsellable for years. I’m sure the neighbors wish the McMichaels had just minded their own business.


Yeah good point it's been a total disaster for Satilla Shores

 I bet there's no way in hell any of those people would call the cops if they saw a black guy breaking in their neighborhood anymore

 what if the black guy fought the cops and got hurt?

  if they were smart they wouldn't call the cops on a black guy beating somebody to death in the middle of the road

 look what happened

 perhaps the rest of the nation will learn an important lesson from this 

don't you dare call the cops when you see a black guy committing a crime

He might violently resist arrest and force a white man to defend himself

 just let them Rob rape and steal and hope you're not next


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 5, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> So I suppose it is time to destroy the last leg of the McMichaels are good people argument. The idea they were or are good neighbors. Every house in that neighborhood has probably lost 10% of its value. Nobody is going to be grateful for that.
> 
> When a prospective buyer gets a report they will see a murder took place in the neighborhood. If they do make an offer it is certainly going to be for much less money than it would have been before the murder.
> 
> For years now people’s property is going to be worth less. All so three redneck vigilantes could chase and kill a guy who at most stole a handful of nails. I’m sure Larry English is grateful his house is now unsellable for years. I’m sure the neighbors wish the McMichaels had just minded their own business.


The McMichaels are racists.  I say this not because of the incident (I actually think race played no role whatsoever in what happened) but because I know people who know them and say that.  They were constantly talking about "the ******* this and the ******* that".  Their daughter's boyfriend stopped coming around for exactly that reason.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


 so The police were looking for arbery?

like I said he was a wanted man 

Arbery was wanted for the trespassing and burglary


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > So I suppose it is time to destroy the last leg of the McMichaels are good people argument. The idea they were or are good neighbors. Every house in that neighborhood has probably lost 10% of its value. Nobody is going to be grateful for that.
> ...


Do you think racists should be allowed to defend themselves or they do they deserve whatever happens to them?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > FYI KG is on my iggy list.
> ...


Ignore list.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 5, 2021)

First shot was to the hand ???? and there no 90 degree turn visible . 26265199 reply to 26262426 26264888


KingGUERRILLA said:


> That's why he got shot in the hand first and then got two more blasts directly to the chest



Which hand was wounded?  What was the other hand doing at that moment? 




KingGUERRILLA said:


> Did Travis shoot him before he turned 90 degrees or after?



There is no 90 degree turn that’s visible in the video once AA disappears in front of the truck. All you can see is a 30 to 45
degree turn and then TM  shot him in the lower chest prior to the fight.for the gun across the centerline.


So it’s a 45 turn - a step or two then shot in the lower chest - then the other 45 turn - when  wounded AA fought for his life starting to grab the gun and then getting shot on the hand by the second shot.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 5, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Are you trying to insinuate that it was some other guy wearing khaki shorts and a white shirt  with twists in his hair that was faded on the sides hauling ass down Santilla road that day?
> ...


I stand corrected. It's Satilla Drive, not Santilla road.

See how fucking easy that is? I admitted that I was wrong and the world did not end. That's what intelligent people do when they realize they were wrong about something.

Unlike you, I freely and easily admit it when I am wrong.

Earlier in this thread, you falsely claimed that Travis McMichael was never a USCG Boarding Officer. Even after I proved you wrong by providing a link to his Joint Services Transcript, you still never admitted that you were wrong.

You also falsely claimed that only COs could become USCG Boarding Officers. And falsely claimed that since Travis McMichael was enlisted and had an E-5 pay grade when he was honorably discharged, he could not have been a Boarding Officer, when the fact of the matter is the someone who is E-4 or above can become a USCG Boarding Officer.

You never admitted that you were wrong about that either.

Habitually clinging to false beliefs is a major impediment to learning.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> There is no 90 degree turn that’s visible in the video


EPIC denial 

that's impressive


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> EPIC denial



It’s fact-based denial of your lie that you can see a 90 degree turn before the camera loses sight of Arbery as he disappears in front of the truck. 

Where do you see a full 90 turn before being  shot within the next half second or a couple of steps later?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > EPIC denial
> ...


you cant find a 90 degree turn in Arberrys Direction of travel?

say...around the front passanger quarter panel??


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> you cant find a 90 degree turn in Arberrys Direction of travel?
> 
> say...around the front passanger quarter panel??



I won’t lie like you do seeing a 90 degree turn where all you can see is at most a 45.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > So I suppose it is time to destroy the last leg of the McMichaels are good people argument. The idea they were or are good neighbors. Every house in that neighborhood has probably lost 10% of its value. Nobody is going to be grateful for that.
> ...



Call the cops when you see someone doing something suspicious. Sure. Arm yourself and set off I hot pursuit to catch him? Nope. Go back to minding your business.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 5, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 I bet the first dude who called the cops on on arbery is never going to call again

I bet Larry English wishes he never reported anything also

One Good Samaritan and one burglary victim silenced for fear of reprisal

I wonder how many other Good Samaritans aren't going to pick up the phone because they're worried about the consequences 

 if that black suspect attacks somebody and gets hurt the caller could wind up in big trouble for being the ones that started it all

I guarantee the first 911 caller goes down as racially profiling him and gets his name lit up all over social media for years

 theyll NEVER call the cops on black people again


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 5, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> There is no 90 degree turn that’s visible in the video once AA disappears in front of the truck. All you can see is a 30 to 45
> degree turn and then TM  shot him in the lower chest prior to the fight.for the gun across the centerline.
> 
> 
> So it’s a 45 turn - a step or two then shot in the lower chest - then the other 45 turn - when  wounded AA fought for his life starting to grab the gun and then getting shot on the hand by the second shot.


He turned approximately 135 degrees. At 16 seconds into the video you posted he is behind the truck and turned about 45 degrees from the centerline of the road with one foot on the centerline.

A mere 4 seconds later, 20 seconds into the video, he is in front of the truck and turned to ~270 degrees from the centerline of the road with one foot on the centerline.

In those few seconds he ran from the centerline, all the way to the right shoulder of the road into the grass and then back to the centerline.

270-45=135.

He made an approximately 135 degree turn.

Don't try to minimize his athleticism, it just makes you look even stupider.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



If the baddie is in your house nobody is going to raise a fuss.


We figure he got in your house and you killed him. No problem. Fair is fair.

But we do not extend that to you chasing the fellow down. When you chase him down we ain’t gonna buy the self defense claim. In your house? You can shoot him until the weapon goes dry and he looks like a hunk of Swiss cheese.

But it starts with minding your own business. You go to your neighbors house and shoot someone. We aren’t going to look kindly on that. You need a really good reason.

Let’s say you are walking through a car park and suddenly you pick up a rock and break a window. Now if you did this because you saw a child inside obviously in distress and it’s a hundred and ten in the shade. We won’t mind. If it’s an animal like a dog in similar situation. No jury would convict you.

But if you did it because you were convinced that the jacket on the backseat Is the one that was stolen three weeks ago. Well. In that case we are not going to be understanding. You are going to jail. Don’t get all outraged. You are going to jail.

Now as you can see in the video above. That woman shot at three blacks. Nobody said nothing. No charges. No indictment. Nothing. Why? She was home minding her business when they broke into her home.

There isn’t a DA in the State who would have charged her. You couldn’t get a jury to convict her. It was her home. Her business.

So what is the difference you will argue. First. It was her home. She didn’t arm up and jump in the car and tear out after them. We understand shooting in that moment where fear for your life and the lives of your family takes over. We don’t buy you felt that fear after a ten minute chase you never should have set out on.

We understand a moment of passion. We call it manslaughter when a wife or husband finds their loved one with another and kills them. We don’t condone it. But we understand and are willing to let you off with a much lighter sentence.

If you come home and head out. And come back an hour later to kill them both. Well that ain’t a crime of passion. We do not understand. And we send you up for murder.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You stupid fuck.

A person is "wanted" when a warrant has been issued for his arrest.

Period.

There was no such warrant issued for Ahmaud Arbury...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



That's what most little chickenshit bitches do when their vaginas hurt...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

Perhaps Ahmaud Arbery was just an attention seeker who likes to be on the news. Sometimes youngsters from fatherless homes will purposefully get into trouble because they crave attention at any cost.

Here he is in 2013. 








*BRUNSWICK, Ga.* – A quick acting police officer in Brunswick stopped a teenager with a loaded gun from entering a high school basketball game Tuesday night.

Police arrested 19-year-old Ahmaud Marquez Avery (pictured below), who is not a student at Brunswick.

"The man ran through the parking lot. I tried to get him to stop as well. He would not stop for us," said Glynn County Schools Chief of Police, Rod Ellis. "We ended up chasing him to the back of the school were other officers helped us apprehend him."

Ellis said the .380 caliber semi-automatic handgun slipped out of the teen's pants.

A parent, who did not want to be identified, told Channel 4 he saw the gun as he was about to enter the school gym. He said police were everywhere.

"They were trying to keep everyone calm and away from the gun that was on the ground. They wouldn't let anyone in or out of the gym," said the parent.

The basketball game continued without interruption while police arrested Avery.

"The main thing is we stopped him from getting into the event," Ellis said. "We don't know what his intentions were but you know it's never a good combination when you bring a weapon to a school event clearly when it's posted that you can't."

At Friday night's basketball game, Chief Ellis said they added more officers and from now on, every person will be scanned with a metal detecting wand.

Police said Avery is out of jail on bond.

Two of the police officers suffered injuries. One has been treated for a fractured hand.

Then here he is on a police body cam video after Arbery, who was 20 at the time, got caught stealing a 65 inch TV from Wal-Mart with two 15 year old kids and a 17 year old kid.  


And here is Ahmaud Arbery in another viral video that made the news a few years later. IIRC, we even had a thread here at USMB about this incident a couple years ago.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 6, 2021)

Where was TM when AA ran up to the right headlight of TM’s Truck?


Muhammed said:


> In those few seconds he ran from the centerline, all the way to the right shoulder of the road into the grass and then back to the centerline.



Why did AA run “all the way to the right shoulder of the road into the grass” ?  26266066 reply to 26265701

While AA was doing that, TM repositioned himself.  Can you tell me where TM started from and ended up at the exact moment that AA reached the point depicted in the following image:


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > In those few seconds he ran from the centerline, all the way to the right shoulder of the road into the grass and then back to the centerline.
> ...


When he first gets out of the truck he is positioned here....





That's the absolute worst place Travis could possibly be positioned after he dismounted because he could be cornered by the criminal who is running directly towards Travis and approaching surprisingly quickly.

He can't move to the right because the body of the truck is in the way.

He cannot move backwards because the door of the truck is in the way.

He cannot move forward because the criminal is quickly approaching from that direction.

His only option to avoid a physical confrontation is to move to the left. And that is exactly what he does.

As you can see, in this next frame, now Travis is no longer cornered. The door of the truck is no longer blocking him from moving away from the criminal.





But the criminal has also turned left and is running straight at Travis again. Since the criminal is approaching at an alarming speed from behind the truck, at this point the best way for Travis to avoid a physical confrontation with the criminal is to reposition himself in front of the truck. That way the truck is between himself and the criminal.

Since it is 100% the attacker's purview to decide whether he is going to attack Travis from the left or the right, the best option to avoid a physical confrontation for Travis is to reposition himself in front of the truck halfway between the right fender of the truck and the left edge of the open driver's side door.

And as evidenced by the frame that you posted earlier, and this frame, that is right where Travis repositioned himself. You can tell because you can see the top of his hat through the windshield just to the left of the driver's side headrest.





Now obviously a morbidly obese 34 year old guy like Travis McMichael cannot outrun an outstanding lean young 25 year old athlete like Ahmaud Arbery. So trying to run away from him was not a viable option. His best option after he dismounted and had an "Oh Shit!" moment, was to take cover in front of the truck and pray that AA stops, turns around, or just keeps running on by.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 6, 2021)

TM  fears physical attack by AA so he repositions himself to be closer to AA while his father is fully exposed, put his gun down and watched as AA runs past him
26266139 reply to 26266139 


Muhammed said:


> that is right where Travis repositioned himself. You can tell because you can see the top of his hat through the windshield just to the left of the driver's side headrest.



I asked you to tell me where AA positioned himself at the precise moment when AA ran at a steady pace around the passenger side of the truck and reached a spot in the area if the right front headlight. This is your response: 





That is a very good snd best image to locate and establish TM’s Shot#1 Position. I agree. 

Some questions:

What is the distance from TM’s Original position at the middle of the truck with his back to the driver side door that was open to the Shot#1 Position? How many steps or distance in feet did TM shift to get to Shot#1 Position? 

Let’s say the Truck is facing west. 

TM certainly was aware that AA had committed to a path off the road in the grass  in the passenger side  Do you agree? 

So if you say TM was fearful of being attacked by AA who can be seen in the video running at a steady pace to the west towards  the passenger side why did TM also move to the west to be closer to AA when he runs right past fully exposed GM and reached the 
right front fender of the truck? While yelling at AA to stop. 

To avoid a physical confrontation would it not have been much safer to watch as AA continued west and to put  AA’s momentum to work at keeping AA as far from him and a loaded shotgun as far away possible? TM’s lesst safest position was to run west and be once again farther west than AA without having the truck and his daddy separating himself from who you call an attacker who was running west on the passenger side fir certain. 

If you want to avoid an attack from someone running west around your truck. As the attacker is near the right rear wheel heading west  you would head esst toward the left rear wheel at the dance time. you would never run west too to risk an inevitable collision with an attacker. 

Unless you were armed snd your attacker was not and you wanted the collision to happen.

Why did TM run toward AA and his momentum If his intent was to avoid a physical confrontation in front of the truck?



Why is TM there at all. No one forced him to have his hat visible through the rear and front windshield five feet from  the right headlight with a loaded shotgun in his hand that goes right about then.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 6, 2021)

After all this became public. I read the information. Watched the videos. And came up with a scenario I believe is probably true. It fits my read.

The only Burglary Report for the neighborhood was Travis reporting a weapon stolen from his truck three or four months before the shooting.

Now I think that Daddy and Junior decided Arbury stole the gun. And the idea that he would run by every day or two was just infuriating. It festered inside them. The hatred they felt was compounded by the idea Arbury was just laughing at them. It made them feel powerless. Weak. And they decided they were gonna catch him and force him to answer questions. They might even find he had the gun on him.

This is why they used the epitaph to describe Arbury. This is why they set off in pursuit. It was painfully obvious that Arbury couldn’t be carrying anything from the Construction site. Other than a handful of nails everything else was just too big.

Arbury was in effect taunting them to their way of thinking. And By God they were not going to endure that any longer. They did not set out to kill him. But the moment they armed up and set off they were the criminals. And their crime spree resulted in a man dead.

The McMichaels felt certain the Gun would be located when the cops investigated.

Again. This is the scenario that made the most sense to me. It fits what we know about them. And it fits the actions they took. The reason they believed Arbury was armed was because they believed he had stolen the gun.

But these beliefs do not justify the action they took. Even if their belief was true. It was still criminal for them to set off in pursuit. They had no evidence. No first hand knowledge that he had committed a crime at the time they set off in pursuit. Their suspicion that he took the gun is not reasonable for the pursuit. It was months before. And they needed more proof than it must be him.

I honestly believe they have perhaps one chance in twenty to avoid prison. They might get lawyers who are much better than the ones I’ve seen so far. The odds for them going to prison are very very high.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TM certainly was aware that AA had committed to a path off the road in the grass  in the passenger side  Do you agree?


No. Are you trying to imply that all white cracker rednecks are supernatural supervillain evil mind readers, Mr. anti-white racist bigot?

If he is not some sort of mind reader, how could TM possibly know from which direction AA would choose to attack?

AA could have attacked from the left, or the right, or ran straight over the top of the truck or dove underneath the truck and grabbed TM by the ankles.

...Or chose not to attack TM at all. But then he would not have earned his 2020 Darwin Award nomination.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


 the police were actively looking for him that means he was wanted by the police

 he was a criminal from a criminal family who got caught 

 he knew he was guilty that's why he sprinted out the front door


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TM  fears physical attack by AA so he repositions himself to be closer to AA


That is untrue. You are lying again.

AA is approaching from the rear of the truck, and TM moves from from driver's side door to the front of the truck. He moved away from AA, who was quickly approaching from the rear of the truck.

You're a liar and an idiot.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 6, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Where was TM when AA ran up to the right headlight of TM’s Truck?
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> ...


Yes Travis went from the driver side to the front of the truck approximately 3 ft

Your criminal Hero on the other hand ran about a football field directly at Travis and  the rear of the vehicle

 as he approached Travis shoulder to shotgun even though he never aimed the gun directly at the criminal it was clear he was armed so the criminal had a choice to make

 the criminal could have stopped and held his ground knowing full well he was in no danger of being fired upon has he hadn't been shot in the previous exchanges they had and the gun wasn't even aimed at him

 he could simply keep on running, knowing that Travis would have no reason to shoot him because he hadn't shot him in the previous encounters

 or he could sneak around the truck pull a quick 90-degree maneuver and attack Travis in a ridiculous Kung Fu theater Ricki Lake Show attempt to beat a weapon out of his hand

 as we well know this ridiculous criminal chose to attack and since Travis was now standing in front of his truck to protect himself from the charging Criminal and holding his shotgun in a low position the foolish criminal thought he could grab it and made a play

 as the ridiculous criminal reached his hand out to grab the barrel of the shotgun and charge Travis his hand was hit with the first blast of pellets... unfazed by the weak load of pellets the criminal then grabbed the barrel of the gun and with his other hand tried to not Travis unconscious with repeated blows to the face

Travis being a trained military operator with nerves of Steel and Trigger Discipline to match knew he was now in a fight for his life

Luckily Travis also had an Iron Jaw to match his Iron Will and he absorbed punch after punch trying to avoid being forced to kill the suicidal Criminal

After several strikes any man would realize that even a piece of garbage Criminal could possibly get in a strike that could incapacitate the citizen so at that point Travis was forced to end the threat

After the second point-blank shotgun blast to the chest the criminal finally released his grip on Travis's shotgun and try to run away

 Travis of course being a trained military operator who had absolutely no intention of injuring this Reckless homicidal maniac immediately dropped his aim then continued backing up as he had been throughout the entire attack

 the criminals stumbled a few more feet and then fell flat on his criminal face 

Had Travis sought to murder a man he would have shot him at range with a heavy load called a slug

Had Travis had slug ammunition in his shotgun the first blast would have likely injured the criminal so bad he would have stopped his assault but the second one would have blown a crater through him and dropped him like a bag of rubbish

 the only reason this worthless criminal could take three blasts from the shotgun is the fact that Travis had a much less lethal load in his firearm then was available at your local Walmart

 Travis McMichael was an experienced Hunter and Military trained operator who understood Firearms ballistics... the fact that he went out to confront this well-known local petty Criminal with pellets in a shotgun proves he had absolutely no intention of using it to assault the criminal  but was solely interested in defending himself and his father who was a cancer survivor from what could have been an  armed individual and without a doubt highly aggressive and dangerous

 as an experienced criminal from a criminal family  who was likely on parole at the time arberry knew he'd likely go back to jail for what he done at the English home and chose to attack two men with guns rather than talk to the police

 Travis and Gregory were idiots to chase this dangerous Thief  however I'm certain if they did not he would have made his Escape and come back to terrorize the neighborhood over and over again has even though the police were on their way he had a good Head Start and could easily claim he was just out for a jog and they mistakenly identified him because he was black


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > TM  fears physical attack by AA so he repositions himself to be closer to AA
> ...


If a violent armed criminal was assaulting you from the rear of a vehicle the smartest place to move is the front

Had Travis stayed on the driver side and the criminal open fired from the rear of the vehicle he would have had no cover and been killed leaving his elderly cancer surviving father to take the next Bullet From the attacking Criminal... after all Travis had a lame old shotgun with pallets and the attacking criminal very well could have had a high-capacity 9 mm or 45 that would whip through the truck's body like butter

 Travis heroically moved to a superior firing position where he could protect his father and use a tactic called slicing the pie to take out the threat from the charging crook

Nobody could predict that arberry would go all Al-Qaeda on him but it's likely the criminal knew he would be going back to jail for his crimes and decided he was going to kill both the McMichaels in order to make his Escape


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 6, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> The only Burglary Report for the neighborhood was Travis reporting a weapon stolen from his truck three or four months before the shooting





Homes under construction are hotbeds of theft especially in the South where largely illegal Mexican labor are oftentimes using tools that they did not buy from Home Depot so when they come up missing they're not about to call the police and report all their stolen tools have been stolen

 criminals Target Mexican labor for this reason

A little tip from the world of Street crime


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Good point!

You've convinced me to take that annoying disgusting Nazi white supremacist KKK asshole off of my ignore list.

Thank you.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> That is a very good snd best image to locate and establish TM’s Shot#1 Position. I agree.


That is not where Travis was when the first shot is heard, jackass.

When the first shot is heard, Travis had already been knocked a couple of feet to the left of that position by the attacker.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 6, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


THE THIEF was casing the house that was under construction ( trespassed) looking for items that he could steal later and that would need his car parked nearby-----------which btw is a common tactic of thieves who steal from construction sites.    They are looking for tools or new home items left in the home being built--------once they find something which is usually heavy---they have to bring their car/truck in later so arbery wouldn't have been carrying out anything in the middle of the day without his car nearby to load up...he would have had to return later that night if he found what he wanted to steal.    Pretending to jog in a neighborhood that wasn't even his, allowed him to more easily sneak up on a house quicker and more quietly with less chance of being noticed--a game he played often before but he got caught this time.    

Normal people don't trespass and go into a home without the owners permission--------and I think we all know that ahbery had no permission.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 6, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Since plenty of people walk through construction sites casing a home this way often times does not illicit suspicion

Arbery was a mentally retarded Street criminal so he wasn't that good at his game and got recognized by The Neighbors as the man wanted for the string of burglaries and trespasses in the neighborhood

 since many people walk construction sites his behavior wouldn't have been so suspicious if he weren't a single young black male didn't stop to look around before he walked in and most of all fled like a thief the moment he was spotted this compounded by the fact that he tried to attack the people who were confronting him all leads up to a classic case of petty burglary compounded by a violent Act

Honestly it's a miracle the kids survived this long with his attitude and behavior


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 6, 2021)

Why not fire up the F150 and get the hell out of there.
Why would TM still be under assault when AA ran on grass to avoid confrontation with him? 26267481reply to 26266937


KingGUERRILLA said:


> If a violent armed criminal was assaulting you from the rear of a vehicle the smartest place to move is the front



If that were the situation in this case and TM wanted to avoid a possible armed or physical  confrontation from a black male who was running on a public road heading west directly toward him:

The first question is why didn’t TM tell old pops to get down , we are under attack and he may have a 50 caliber machine gun in those shorts with big cargo pockets. I’m driving both us outta here to safety because he’s not gonna talk he is coming to kill us.

After seven minutes of chasing AA,  That’s TM’s best move for his and his fathers    Considering AA has not shown any sign of possessing a weapon - other of course being a black male RUNNING is a deadly weapon by default in that county.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > That is a very good snd best image to locate and establish TM’s Shot#1 Position. I agree.
> ...


You can actually see the shotgun blast in the video on the right side of the truck coming up at about a 40° angle

Some serious video software may even be able to catch a few of the pellets in flight

The ridiculously low angle of the shotgun blasts are a major forensic Factor proving the Travis McMichael did not aim the gun and fire with intention but simply discharged it during a life-and-death struggle

The people were arguing with don't understand the slightest inkling of firearm and criminal tactics and Logistics


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Oh, when I'm wrong I readily admit it.

In your case, though, it suggests how little you actually know about the case...



> Earlier in this thread, you falsely claimed that Travis McMichael was never a USCG Boarding Officer. Even after I proved you wrong by providing a link to his Joint Services Transcript, you still never admitted that you were wrong.



You posted a diploma from a five day school. The Boarding Officer COI is five weeks long...



> You also falsely claimed that only COs could become USCG Boarding Officers.



I never, ever said that, because it would be profoundly stupid. "CO" is short for "Commanding Officer". No Commanding Officer serves as a boarding officer.

Commisioned officers, on the other hand, do serve as boarding officers.

But, see, you're an ignorant little snit with no clue what you're talking about, so you try to make a point and fall flat on your face...



> And falsely claimed that since Travis McMichael was enlisted and had an E-5 pay grade when he was honorably discharged, he could not have been a Boarding Officer, when the fact of the matter is the someone who is E-4 or above can become a USCG Boarding Officer.



He was a boarding team member, not a boarding officer, who is in charge of the boarding team...



> You never admitted that you were wrong about that either.



Because I was right.

I have experience in this. You don't...



> Habitually clinging to false beliefs is a major impediment to learning.



Well, that explains why you're so fucking stupid...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 6, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Why not fire up the F150 and get the hell out to there.
> Why would TM still be under assault when AA ran on grass to avoid confrontation with him reply to 26266937
> 
> 
> ...


Naturally you revert to running like a coward as your default ethos and that's perfectly understandable but these men wanted to catch that Thief as is their right as an American citizen to protect their neighborhood and had every right to stand their ground after all they had stopped chasing him some time ago and we're now standing in the middle of the street calling the police

That little criminal weasel didn't run in the grass to avoid confrontation ...he ran around the truck to pull a sneak attack Ambush 90-degree turn as is clearly depicted on the video

He was a mentally retarded Street criminal after all but he wasn't stupid enough to charge directly at a man who had a shotgun shouldered from 30 meters so he started weaving back and forth as he was deciding what to do like a typical football player  planning to pull a Juke maneuver

 as Travis walked around to the front of the vehicle he lowered his shotgun and arbery figured he had a chance to snatch it with a ridiculous move inspired by too much Kung Fu theater 

In this photo you can clearly see the change of Direction in Arberry gait so drastic that his loose laced shoes almost popped off his heel


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> 270-45=135.



Honest question: Where in the Holy fuck did you go to school?



> It only makes you look stupider.



I have a friend who's a writer on The Tonight Show. I'm going to send him this.

This shit is comedy gold...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 6, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Why not fire up the F150 and get the hell out of there.
> Why would TM still be under assault when AA ran on grass to avoid confrontation with him? 26267481reply to 26266937
> 
> 
> ...


The M's called the cops--they were only trying to delay the thief  long enough for the cops who were in route to arrest him.   The thief realized that the gig was up and that the cops were called and with his criminal record knew he would be going back to prison...........so he attacked.

Most people even thiefs don't attacked men trying to delay them, but Arbery had a record of attacking those who tried to stopped him.

Nothing the McMichaels did was wrong or illegal--they were only trying to stop a thief and yet so many idiots want to make them the bad guys for stopping crime.  It's a weird twisted world.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > 270-45=135.
> ...




My goodness! That's fucking embarrassing. 

90+45=135.

He performed a 135 degree turn around the truck in a full sprint in a few seconds.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



No, they weren't. If they were, he'd have been arrested. There would have been a warrant issued for his arrest. He wasn't a hard guy to find. They knew where he lived. If Arbury was "wanted" (in the legal, non-redneck sense of the word), they would've arrested him long before Travis McMichael decided to murder him...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Seriously, stop trying to appear smart and just admit that you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. Seriously, you're out of your depth here...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


^
Obvious projection.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 6, 2021)

How far to the west did TM have to run to be so far across the centerline in the image you posted from his original position watching AA and the co-conspirator approach from the east?



26267794 reply to 26267250


Muhammed said:


> When the first shot is heard, Travis had already been knocked a couple of feet to the left of that position by the attacker.



Are you going to tell us how far TM ran to the west and then north to be out in front of AA to the point that AA was able as you claim to knock him back?

DId AA grab the gun before it went off wounding him in the chest or did TM shoot him when AA squared up as he told the police?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Richard Ramirez was wanted before they identified him just like arbery was wanted before they identified him

 if he had dropped his ID on video the cops would have got it and went straight to his home and arrested him for Criminal Trespass with the intent to commit burglary because back then Larry English was wanting to press charges

So yes the police were looking for the suspect in a string of burglaries and trespasses whom they had photos and descriptions of so he was in fact wanted just yet to be identified


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 6, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> How far to the west did TM have to run to be so far across the centerline in the image you posted from his original position watching AA and the co-conspirator approach from the east?
> View attachment 438058
> 26267794 reply to 26267250
> 
> ...


Travis McMichael was a grand total of three or four feet from his original position when he got out of the car

You can clearly see and hear the shotgun blast go off AFTER arberry closed and travis was moving backward in excruciating detail at exactly 12 minutes 45 seconds in this video 
 if he wanted to evade Travis he wouldn't run up and Juke around his truck

 here's the photo of a street view directly to the left of arberries position just prior to the shooting... ( he had plenty of places to go)


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Richard Ramirez was wanted before they identified him just like arbery was wanted before they identified him



Certainly the criminal known as the Night Stalker was but, before they knew that person was Ramirez, there was no arrest warrant. An arrest warrant requires that a name be affixed to it. Once police had a name, they issued a warrant for his arrest. THAT'S what made him a wanted man.

Was there an active investigation into the alleged burglaries in that neighborhood? Were police actively; like daily, out in the community pursuing leads and trying to find Arbury like they were doing in the Ramirez case? Was the FBI involved in ther Arbury case, as it was in the Ramirez case? Did police release a photograph of Arbury?

No, none of that happened. None of that happened because the police did not have a warrant for the arrest of Ahmaud Marquez Arbery. With no such warrant, the man murdered by Travis McMichael was, by all legal metrics, not a wanted man.



> if he had dropped his ID on video the cops would have got it and went straight to his home and arrested him for Criminal Trespass with the intent to commit burglary because back then Larry English was wanting to press charges
> 
> So yes the police were looking for the suspect in a string of burglaries and trespasses whom they had photos and descriptions of so he was in fact wanted just yet to be identified



It's clear that you're just too fucking stupid to understand how this works. Someone is not "wanted" until a warrant is issued for their arrest. In order for a warrant to be issued for a person's arrest, a name has to be affixed to the warrant, identifying the person to be arrested. By your own admission, Arbery had yet to be identified, which means a warrant could not have been issued for his arrest. If there's no warrant, a person is not "wanted".

That's how it works, regardless of your retarded little attempts to spin it into something which supports your retarded argument...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > How far to the west did TM have to run to be so far across the centerline in the image you posted from his original position watching AA and the co-conspirator approach from the east?
> ...



Well, this certainly destroys a point you made earlier.

You said that houses along that street are located on "acres and acres of property". In this photo, two houses are clearly separated by mere feet, and at the extreme left you can see what could easily be the side of another house.

You're all over the map. Your mental flailing is comical, but it also demonstrates how much bullshit you've been making up about all of this...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 6, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> After all this became public. I read the information. Watched the videos. And came up with a scenario I believe is probably true. It fits my read.
> 
> The only Burglary Report for the neighborhood was Travis reporting a weapon stolen from his truck three or four months before the shooting.
> 
> ...


That is the exact scenario I came up with.  They wanted to catch Arbery (McMichaels had previously arrested him so they knew him).  They wanted to beat the shit out of him first before handing him over to LE. But thngs didnt work out quite like that and Arbery attacked Travis while Travis had a gun. Travis didnt expect that. Didn't expect to have to pull the trigger.  That's why he cursed him after he was dead, calling him a "fucking n1gger."  It's the only scenario that makes sense.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 6, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Arbery has been in the house numerous times before.  So had a bunch of people in the neighborhood. There wasn't anything to steal. Otherwise Arbery would have stolen it earlier.
Plenty of "normal" people went into the house while it was under construction.  That's actually pretty common.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 6, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Why not fire up the F150 and get the hell out of there.
> ...


Who gets sent to prison for walking into a house under construction?  Arbery hadn't stolen anything. Ergo he was no thief.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> If a violent armed criminal was assaulting you from the rear of a vehicle the smartest place to move is the front



And, as we know, that's not what happened in the Arbery case...



> Had Travis stayed on the driver side and the criminal open fired from the rear of the vehicle he would have had no cover and been killed leaving his elderly cancer surviving father to take the next Bullet From the attacking Criminal...



But there was no armed charging criminal...



> Travis heroically moved to a superior firing position where he could protect his father and use a tactic called slicing the pie to take out the threat from the charging crook



Greg McMichael was in the bed of the truck. Travis was a coward who cared only about his own safety.

There was no reason to believe that Arbery was armed and, in fact, if these "trained law enforcement professionals" had any fucking sense, they'd have known that.

Why?

People who burglarize rarely, if ever, arm themselves. Why? Because they know if they're armed and they get caught, they get charged with armed robbery. In Georgia, the _ minimum _sentence for armed robbery is 10 years in jail. If the thief is unarmed and gets caught, the charge is burglary, which has a _maximum _sentence of five years in Georgia.

Then again, neither Pudge #1 nor Pudge #2 were truly "professional" at being anything but a pair of monumental fuck-ups...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


>



And that would be who, exactly?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


People who are on probation for being a thief, such as Ahmaud Arbery.

Why the fuck do you think he was so desperate to get the hell out of Dodge before the cops showed up?

How the hell would he explain that shit to his probation officer?

THINK!


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Look at these ignorant fucking hayseeds.

Is it any wonder they fucked up so badly?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> You posted a diploma from a five day school. The Boarding Officer COI is five weeks long...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > You posted a diploma from a five day school. The Boarding Officer COI is five weeks long...
> ...



And?

He was not a trained law enforcement professional. We know that because no trained law enforcement professional, who is trained in MARITIME law, would do the asinine things that McMichael did the day he chose to murder an unarmed man.

You posted a photo of three people in Coast Guard uniforms. Who are they?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Do you have one of those swabbie?

Do you have one of these, swabbie?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



No, I'm sad to say that I have nothing awarded to me by the Gulf Region Fisheries Training Center.

Who are the three guys in the photo?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


So then unlike Travis McMichaels, you have never been a Boarding Officer, Mr. Jelly Belly.

You were just a swabbie.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



I never claimed to be a boarding officer, dipshit. I was a boarding team member, as was McMichael. Neither he nor I were of a high enough paygrade to be in a supervisory role for a boarding team. That certificate you posted is from a course of instruction that was five days long. No school, for a position of such importance, is only five days long. But you're a coward who has never served his country, so you wouldn't know that.

Who are the three guys in the photo? Or do you just get off on posting pictures of men in uniform?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 6, 2021)

TM shouldered and aimed his shotgun at AA: 26269593 reply to 26268003


KingGUERRILLA said:


> in this video
> if he wanted to evade Travis he wouldn't run up and Juke around his truck



Has TM shouldered his weapon and aimed it at AA while ordering him to stop and get on the ground as seen in the image you posted:


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


The transcript say it was a month, not 5 days, swabbie.

3 semester hours of Criminal Evidence and Procedure

3 semester hours of Criminal Investigation

2 semester hours of Law Enforcement Practicum. 


How many semester hours did you complete, swabbie?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Wanted by whom? The police had one burglary report. And that means someone said hey this is missing. It must be stolen. Not I seen someone. I think he must have stolen something. An official report in other words.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TM shouldered and aimed his shotgun at AA: 26269593 reply to 26268003
> 
> 
> KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Liar.

That obviously altered image does not show TJM aiming anything at AMA. Unless you are talking about an ant on the ground.

Don't get me wrong, I hate fire ants, so I guess that makes me not PC enough for you LWNJ control freak moonbat types. You weirdo idiots probably stock your fleshlights with fire ants and glue them to your gerbils.

Can you cite the Georgia law that says it is illegal to point a shotgun at the ground?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



The certificate you posted clearly shows five days.

As for how many training hours I have (semester hours is nothing more than when credits for a military COI are assigned to a civilian institution) ?

Criminal evidence/chain of custody - 60 hours
Crime scene investigation - 60 hours
Law enforcement "practicum" - 40
Prisoner/suspect handling - 30

Do you even know what a "practicum" is? 2 hours is nothing. You've now just made the claim that McMichael had only a minimal amount of law enforcement training. I've been making that point for several pages, so it's refreshing to see you finally come around.

Aside from being a boarding team member while deployed, and having training in maritime law (which is what Pudge McMichael had) I was also a police officer at Naval Base San Diego, one of the largest military complexes in the world at the time. Our classroom training rivaled that of any metropolitan police or sheriff's department.

Now, who are the three people in the photo?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

U.S. Coast Guard demonstrates rescue efforts as boating season takes off - News - The Florida Times-Union - Jacksonville, FL

*According to the Coast Guard, 58 people died in 2013 and 50 people died in 2012.

If not for the fast action of McMichael and other members of the Coast Guard on Aug. 28, 2014, more people could have died.

The wind and rain made it almost impossible to see more than 100 feet in any direction. And there were two people in the water.

An elderly couple’s boat had lost power to its navigational equipment and crashed into the south jetty near Mayport Naval Station about 10 p.m. last August, McMichael said.

A relatively boring night at U.S. Coast Guard Sector Jacksonville suddenly turned into a dash for rescue.

“By the time we got out there, it was completely destroyed,” he said of the boat.

McMichael, a Brunswick, Ga., native with eight years under his belt in the Coast Guard, couldn’t spot the couple in the water. Tension built among the crew as a spotlight swept the rolling sea.

The 45-foot rescue boat made it to the south end of the jetty where the crew spotted the couple in the water and tossed them a line.

“If they hadn’t had on their life jackets, they wouldn’t have made it,” he said.*

Travis McMichael: I save people's lives, nigga.

Ahmaud Arbery: I teach little teenage kids how to get arrested for stealing stuff at Walmart and hate cracker redneck hillbillies for no reason.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> U.S. Coast Guard demonstrates rescue efforts as boating season takes off - News - The Florida Times-Union - Jacksonville, FL
> 
> *According to the Coast Guard, 58 people died in 2013 and 50 people died in 2012.
> 
> ...



Super. He did his fucking job.

How you think that means he didn't intentionally kill someone is a mystery.

Who are the three people in the photo you posted?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


In other words, if you were on the same vessel, McMichaels would be your fucking boss. And that pisses you off.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > U.S. Coast Guard demonstrates rescue efforts as boating season takes off - News - The Florida Times-Union - Jacksonville, FL
> ...


The video proves that he acted in self defense.

Arbery attacked him and tried to steal his shotgun while he was fleeing the scene of a crime. And while very minor, the trespass would have been a violation of his probation nonetheless.

And if he got busted by the cops, the crime could have put him in jail because committing any crimes while on probation, no matter how minor, is a violation of probation.

Attacking Travis and trying to steal his shotgun was technically attempted robbery. A violent felony.

He should have just stopped rather than escalate it.

He probably would have only did 30 days, if even that. 90 days max if they were real assholes.

Instead, he's fucking dead.

Fucking Darwin awards suck.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



No, probably not.

Members of the Coast Guard regularly deploy on Navy ships. Members of the Navy don't go aboard Coast Guard vessels all too often...

Why are you being a coward and not answering my question about who's in the photo you posted. Is a picture of someone getting a medal supposed to be, somehow, meaningful in this conversation?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



What's the color of the sky in your world?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


It varies. Right now it is mostly light grey with a hint of darker blueish bands, but in a couple of hours it will be black. The sunrise tomorrow morning may be more colorful.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Not at all surprising.

I hope they bring back public hangings for Travis.

Howsabout you?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


That's because you're a jealous sociopathic moron.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



No, it's because I believe such a punishment is appropriate for someone who arms himself, chases down someone who's running down the road (without cause), and then gets out of his truck and kills someone. He is a despicable piece of shit...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


In other words, instead of scrutinizing the actual evidence, you just believe the narrative of the fake news media like the moronic grape kool-aid junkie that you are.

You are pathetic. 

Your superior, Travis McMichael, would have you keelhauled for such nonsense.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 6, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TM shouldered and aimed his shotgun at AA


 Travis McMichael was professionally trained 

he knew better than to aim a firearm at someone who wasent an immediate threat 

under no circumstance can you find a frame of video that depicts that dramatic fallacious claim

 shouldering and aiming a weapon are completely different and there's a chance you know this that's why you're so desperate to keep suggesting that someone was actually a gun at arberry before he ATTACKED


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


 he had plenty of cause...

arberry was a wanted criminal


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> under no circumstance can you find a frame of video that depicts that dramatic fallacious claim





Bullshit. You posted it right here:


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



You forget, you stupid fuck, I'm the one who's all about letting the law work itself out. If he's convicted, hang him.

And on his _best _day McMichael wouldn't be my superior. He'd be yours, though, coward...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > under no circumstance can you find a frame of video that depicts that dramatic fallacious claim
> ...



Whoops...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



No, he wasn't.

As much as you wish he was, he wasn't.

Retard...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 6, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > under no circumstance can you find a frame of video that depicts that dramatic fallacious claim
> ...


OOPS.

 don't you know the difference between shouldering a gun and AIMING?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 6, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > under no circumstance can you find a frame of video that depicts that dramatic fallacious claim
> ...


 sorry little buddy that's the high ready position you can tell by where his elbow is

 you don't know anything about guns do you??

 LOL


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 6, 2021)

Here's what a rifle looks like when it's held in the low ready position













 here's what a gun looks like when it's aimed at you







 I understand how you can get the two mixed up


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


The video has been posted.


Where in the video do you see Travis McMichael "chasing" Ahmaud Arbery?

That's right, you don't see that.

The video proves conclusively that Travis McMichael only shot after he was attacked.

Now, you can argue that you think Travis was a racist honkey cracker redneck good-ol'-boy incestuous inbred Hills Have Eyes radioactive white motherfucking mutant, and you may argue that the 2nd amendment should be repealed because your  retarded mind has been brainwashed it to thinking it's wayciss...

But none of that changes the facts. They are clear for you to see in the video.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Back in the fucking paleolithic era...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Arbery was a mentally retarded Street criminal so he wasn't that good at his game and got recognized by The Neighbors as the man wanted for the string of burglaries and trespasses in the neighborhood


... and totally by coincidence, the crime wave in the neighborhood ended when Arbery ended.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Arbery was a mentally retarded Street criminal so he wasn't that good at his game and got recognized by The Neighbors as the man wanted for the string of burglaries and trespasses in the neighborhood
> ...


nothing stops a crime spree like the public death of a criminal,,,,


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 6, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Damn, I'm so glad I survived my criminal phase when I was a teenager. A lot of people would have been totally justified to shoot me. But only two people shot me. And neither of them were justified. I was just in the wrong place at the wrong time.

Well maybe one of them I deserved.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 6, 2021)

TM and GM  thinking it was appropriate to block AA’s path of travel, *shoulder a firearm* in order to get AA to stop,
26275321  reply to 26272917



KingGUERRILLA said:


> that's the high ready position you can tell by where his elbow is



I know that the shotgun in this image is sufficiently *aimed* at AA to convince a judge to keep two morons with guns in jail without bail.

The judge who denied your hero morons with guns bail had his reasons including knowledge that TM *shouldered* his weapon in order to get AA to stop.

The judge can keep your morons with guns in jail without bail. That’s all I need to know about a shotgun being *shouldered*.

Friday, Nov 13, 2020 at 1:20 PM
By Christian Boone, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Greg and Travis McMichael denied bond in Ahmaud Arbery case

Walmsley said the footage shows the McMichaels pose a threat to the community. They had no way of knowing if Arbery was responsible for the burglaries they suspected him of, the judge concluded.

“And that somehow resulted in individuals thinking it was appropriate to block that individual’s path of travel, *shoulder a firearm* in order to get him to stop,” Walmsley said. “There is a significant danger to all of those actions. Individuals who do that need to be aware of the fact they can end up exactly where (the McMichaels) are now.”


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 6, 2021)

reply to 26269825


Muhammed said:


> That obviously altered image does not show TJM aiming anything at AMA.




you don’t think KingGUERRILLA would post an altered image do you? 

It’s aimed at AA sufficiently for a judge on the case. 

I know that the shotgun in this image is sufficiently aimed at AA to convince a judge to keep two morons with guns in jail without bail.

The judge who denied your hero morons with guns bail had his reasons including knowledge that TM shouldered his weapon in order to get AA to stop.

The judge can keep your morons with guns in jail without bail. That’s all I need to know about a shotgun being shouldered.

Friday, Nov 13, 2020 at 1:20 PM
By Christian Boone, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution

Greg and Travis McMichael denied bond in Ahmaud Arbery case

Walmsley said the footage shows the McMichaels pose a threat to the community. They had no way of knowing if Arbery was responsible for the burglaries they suspected him of, the judge concluded.

“And that somehow resulted in individuals thinking it was appropriate to block that individual’s path of travel, shoulder a firearm in order to get him to stop,” Walmsley said. “There is a significant danger to all of those actions. Individuals who do that need to be aware of the fact they can end up exactly where (the McMichaels) are now.”





One who matters


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 6, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Where in the video do you see Travis McMichael "chasing" Ahmaud Arbery?



The overall chase was seven minutes. The video captures only  a couple of minutes when the second truck was chasing and TM’s truck was blocking.

The judge who denied bail could care less what part of the chase the McMichaels were seen on video. It was a two truck chase  block and shoot.

Walmsley said the footage shows the McMichaels pose a threat to the community. They had no way of knowing if Arbery was responsible for the burglaries they suspected him of, the judge concluded.​
“And that somehow resulted in individuals thinking it was appropriate to block that individual’s path of travel, shoulder a firearm in order to get him to stop,” Walmsley said. “There is a significant danger to all of those actions. Individuals who do that need to be aware of the fact they can end up exactly where (the McMichaels) are now.”​


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Are you suggesting that Travis and Greg McMichael _didn't_ pursue Arbery?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


I've seen no evidence that the McMichaels pursued Arbery. "Pursue" is a loaded word that suggests that they were trying to physically capture, kill or beat him up or something. The fake news media reports and false social media narratives notwithstanding, there is no evidence that that's what they were trying to do.

Sure they followed him around, non-violently requested that Arbery stop and talk to them, called the police on him, and tried to make sure they didn't the let criminal out of their sight. But they did not hound him with any sort criminal intent.

Sure, Travis shot Arbery, but the video proves that Arbery physically attacked Travis first. Arbery was the aggressor who caused the physical altercation. The shooting was a clear case of self defense.

Arbery pursued Travis and attacked him. He tried to steal Travis' shotgun. What do you think he was going to do with that shotgun if he got it?

Via leaving Travis no other options than to kill or be killed, Arbery earned his 2020 Darwin award nomination.

Forest Gump should have just stopped or kept on running rather than escalate the situation into an attempted violent robbery of a firearm. Sure it was broad daylight, so the cops probably would have caught up with him and arrested him due to the cavalry of witnesses no matter how fast he could run away from the scene of he crime this time. But it was a very minor offense and his probation officer, at the worst, may have decided to put him in jail for a few weeks for the probation violation, but his mother wouldn't be grieving right now. Maybe a little bit worried, but not grieving the death of her son.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2021)

Jesse Evans: (52:44) He’s already saturated blood *before the struggle* that you can see on the video?
Richard Dial: (52:49) Well that’s correct,

26276935 reply to 26276814



Muhammed said:


> Travis shot Arbery, but the video proves that Arbery physically attacked Travis first.



No. you are a liar. AA was shot in the lower chest when the truck was blocking the ability to see AA and to see TM when the first shot was fired.

You are a liar because you say the first shot went off here


and it is clear and irrefutable that AA and most of TM are unseen, yet you lie after lie that you see AA PHYSICALLY attack TM before being shot in the lower chest.

And your lie is also refuted by the GBI investigator on the case under oath:

Jesse Evans: (52:08) And is there video evidence that you saw that tends to corroborate based on your observation that that is an accurate statement that the chest wounds was, or least one of the chest wounds, was the first shot that was fired at the deceased victim Mr. Arbery?​Richard Dial: (52:25) Yes, sir, there is.​
Jesse Evans: (52:26) Can you articulate for the court how that is that you’re able to see that?​Ahmaud Arbery Trial Transcript: June 4 Preliminary Hearings - Rev
Richard Dial: (52:29) After the first shot, again, you see a struggle between Travis McMichael and Mr. Arbery. During that struggle, Mr. Arbery, while he was wearing a white shirt during this incident, during that struggle, you see the front of his shirt is saturated with blood.​
Jesse Evans: (52:44) He’s already saturated blood before the struggle that you can see on the video?​Richard Dial: (52:49) Well that’s correct, during the struggle is mere seconds after the first shot, his front of his shirt is saturated with blood.​​Why do you lie that you can see what cannot be seen in the video and why do you reject the testimony in court that the struggle is mere seconds after the first shot?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Where in the video do you see Travis McMichael "chasing" Ahmaud Arbery?
> ...


I'm well aware that judge Walmsley is an idiot caving in to the demands of anti-white racist bigoted terrorists.

The McMichaels are political prisoners.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TM and GM  thinking it was appropriate to block AA’s path of travel, *shoulder a firearm* in order to get AA to stop,
> 26275321  reply to 26272917
> 
> 
> ...



 I've refer to the McMichaels and especially Roddy as complete MORONS multiple times

 everyone following the case knows that they were denied bail because they did a bunch of stupid things in custody like trying to delete naughty text messages and songs with naughty words from Facebook

 it's got nothing to do with the actual mechanics of the shooting

 this photo was taken after Travis and Gregory McMichael had been chasing a criminal suspect and lost him thus halting their movement... when it became apparent that the same suspect they've been chasing was now charging directly at them Travis McMichael shouldered a shotgun loaded with pellets as a warning to the suspect to stop his charge.... a perfectly reasonable Act

At no time throughout the entire pursuit did Travis McMichael do something so foolish as to point a gun at someone who is not a directed immediate threat to himself or his father because he was a trained professional and knew better




they even have an eye witness on the scene who said Travis never pointed his shotgun at Arberry 

The extreme low angle of all the gunshots is all the forensic evidence anyone needs to understand that Travis McMichael did not fire his weapon from an aimed position but only discharged his weapon out of desperation during the attack

 here's the shot that finally convinced arbery to stop attacking and the split second he quit trying to beat the shotgun out of Travis's hands Travis immediately dropped his name and continue to move backward as he did throughout the entire assault






 if I were chasing down a potentially armed criminal I sure as hell wouldn't have taken a weak shotgun load like Travis McMichael

 a high-capacity 9 mm handgun or carbine rifle would have been the best choice 

A shotgun loaded with pallets is only decent for extreme close range self-defense


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jesse Evans: (52:44) He’s already saturated blood *before the struggle* that you can see on the video?
> Richard Dial: (52:49) Well that’s correct,
> 
> 26276935 reply to 26276814
> ...





KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Guns be ebil, unless I be gwabin' dem, derp.. derp.. duh....


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2021)

reply to 26276958


Muhammed said:


> I'm well aware that judge Walmsley is an idiot caving in to the demands of anti-white racist bigoted terrorists.
> 
> The McMichaels are political prisoners.



Since you are caught lying about being able to see AA attack TM prior to the first shot your stupid opinions about the court’s motives have no merit or value to the cause of justice.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Guns be ebil,



only in the hands of morons with guns snd liars with guns like you.

PeopLe who lie about and falsely attack a deceased victim of gun violence cannot be trusted to handle guns in public. Their good judgement and sense of responsibility is too weak and the safety of others can not be protected.

Certain types of guns are just fine when in the hands of responsible gun owners. TM and GM were not even close to being responsible gun owners.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> reply to 26276958
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> ...


Anyone and everyone can see that Maude made the first move and committed the first act of violence not to mention started the entire thing by trespassing and fleeing

 Travis simply stepped to the front of his vehicle about 3 feet because the criminal was running from the rear and that gives him the best tactical position in case he's fired upon 

Travis was trained by the US Military and he knew better than to stand by the driver side door when a criminal was charging him from the rear of his truck


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


 Wanda Cooper Jones knows what kind of psycho her son is

she had to call the cops on him herself and I doubt she misses the crazy little bastard one bit considering the millions of dollars she's getting from crowdfunding websites who SUCKERED LeBron, Oprah and the idiots were talking to here out of their mom's money


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> shotgun in this image is sufficiently aimed


 I see we're having to walk back the fallacious suggestion that the shotgun was aimed directly at your criminal hero

#WALKitBACK


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2021)

Forensic Model of First Shot  26278188 reply to 26277810


KingGUERRILLA said:


> I see we're having to walk back the fallacious suggestion that the shotgun was aimed directly at your criminal hero



Do you see how you must revert to lying almost from every other sentence.

I didn’t say ‘aimed directly’ you liar. I said ‘sufficiently aimed’ for the charges that have been brought against your morons with guns heroes.


TM did not need to aim directly at AA to be committing any one of the felonies and charged with malice murder, felony murder, aggravated assault, false imprisonment and criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment under Georgia Law.

So like all your bullshit defenses of morons with guns ‘directly aimed’ is not a threshold needed to bring the charges.

I know you dismiss the shadows under the truck as clues to the positions of the two men when TM was across the centerline defending AA’s intended path of escape.  With the the shadow of an aimed shotgun at AA while yelling stop.

I can’t prove to you that that is forensic scientific evidence to be pure fact here,  but those shadows both move with the positions of the hat and the shoulder visible through the windshield and I am very confident that GBI and FBI forensic analysts will develop a model that shows exactly what took place when both men were not visible and when the first shot was fired.

IF TM was up against the front bumper as you suggest looking east while AA was running west on the grass coming around to the front of the truck. It is highly possible that GBI have your moron with a gun with his knees up against the bumper with the shotgun aimed over the hood pointed north east ready and aimed to fire when AA gets close heading due east. AA’s visibility of TM’s new position is blocked by GM standing up in the bed unconcerned about being shot or attacked by the passing jogger.

So as AA comes by he is shocked that TM is right there and within a couple tenths of a second TM shoots and hits AA in the lower chest.

But AA’s momentum forces TM to start a backward retreat heading southwest with bleeding AA in pursuit.

And that potential scenario matches prosecution investigators being quite adamant that AA was shot in the chest before there was struggle for the gun completely left of that double yellow line.

Jesse Evans: (52:44) He’s already saturated blood before the struggle that you can see on the video?​
Richard Dial: (52:49) Well that’s correct, during the struggle is mere seconds after the first shot, his front of his shirt is saturated with blood.​
I’m talking their on what happened in nb front of the truck  - not yours based on nothing you can see.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis simply stepped to the front of his vehicle about 3 feet because the criminal was running from the rear and that gives him the best tactical position in case he's fired upon.


I think Travis was more concerned about getting his ass kicked when Arbery had him cornered between the open truck door and the truck body. Not fired upon. I don't think he was concerned about getting fired upon until the perp attacked him and tried to steal his gun.

He could not go backwards because the truck door was in his way.

He could not go forward because Arbery was charging at him from that direction.

He could not jump back into the truck and just take off because his disabled obese senior citizen father was standing in the bed of the truck and would have fell out if he did that.

So he retreated to the front of the truck.

Then to attack Travis, Arbery ran around the truck and got Darwin awarded.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Travis simply stepped to the front of his vehicle about 3 feet because the criminal was running from the rear and that gives him the best tactical position in case he's fired upon
> ...


As soon as someone tries to grab your weapon it's reasonable for you to defend yourself since the dawn of man and there's always a chance Maude could have got a lucky shot in disabling Travis long enough for him to get hold of that shotgun however Gregory McMichael would have shot his crazy ass 

I figure a mentally retarted criminal from a criminal family who was likely steeped in BLM propaganda for years is very likely to panic in that situation so I don't fault him for attacking the mcmichels since his worldview probably supports the notion that they were out to murder him in broad daylight in the middle of the road while on the phone with the police LOL however when you resort to violence in order to evade citizens arrest in the state of Georgia you have to have no Escape opportunity

 a good example is someone locked in a room or someone surrounded in a dark alley however in the middle of a road in a neighborhood full of Ranchettes on 1/2 acre plots without fences it's a ridiculous notion to suggest that he was actually "cornered" by two vehicles

Here's the view immediately to Maude's left right before the shooting









"To be convicted of false imprisonment in Georgia, the State must demonstrate that the accused is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. That includes showing that the accused had the intent to confine the victim and that there were no reasonable means of escape"






						False Imprisonment | Georgia Criminal Lawyer
					






					www.georgiacriminallawyer.com


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> I've seen no evidence that the McMichaels pursued Arbery.



Then you're the dumbest fucking retard to ever post to the internet.

Ever.

Travis McMichaal and Gregory McMichael both told police "We went after him."

Now, for a special ed retard like you, I'm sure that doesn't qualify as "pursuing".

Thankfully, for those of us who are intelligent and don't drool on our shoes when we talk, it does.

Why did Travis McMichael get out of his truck? Why didn't he simply continue to follow Arbery? He could've done that. If what you say is true, Travis should've stayed in the truck and, when he didn't, and when he made the bad decision to get out of his truck with a gun, he escalated the entire situation and, accordingly, is responsible for every single thing that happened after his feet hit the ground.

Seriously, I think it may be entirely possible that you're just too fucking stupid to converse with...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis was trained by the US Military and he knew better than to stand by the driver side door when a criminal was charging him from the rear of his truck



There's not a single scenario in McMichael's military training which covered the situation he caused with Arbery. He was in the Coast Guard. His training involved water craft, not pick-up trucks you simp...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


buh, buh ,b,b,but the fake news said it was a lynch mob. And Travis had a gun and uttered the forbidden non-PC f-word and n-word! OMG!

How is it possible for people who exercise their 1st and 2nd amendment rights to not be automatically considered guilty until proven innocent?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Arbery was a mentally retarded Street criminal so he wasn't that good at his game and got recognized by The Neighbors as the man wanted for the string of burglaries and trespasses in the neighborhood
> ...



LOLOL!!! What "crime wave"??

You're such a fucking idiot...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> And Travis uttrerd the n-word! OMG!



In a demonstration of even greater stupidity, by doing so he may have very well made it possible for this to be prosecuted as a hate crime. If that happens, Gregory McMichael is pretty well fucked, as well, and could get sentenced to life in prison.

Given the heinous nature of the crime, Travis would likely be executed...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


so you havent watched the body cam interviews i see?

 Arberry was terrorizing that neibourhood man


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > And Travis uttrerd the n-word! OMG!
> ...


It's not a crime to defend yourself, jackass.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



There was no "crime wave".

You're such a dolt...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


LOL
guns + southern white male=media feeding frenzy

its the last demographic is ok to be overtly bigoted against


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > And Travis uttrerd the n-word! OMG!
> ...


of course we know nobody said
 "fu*king nig*er" 
while standing over the crooks body because gramps had an OPEN LINE TO 911 THE ENTIRE TIME 

propaganda FAIL

LOL

after getting punched in the face a bunch if a white male DID say that its still not a "hate crime" LOL

hate crime means they targeted him because he was black so good luck with that HILARIOUS suggestion LOL

he was freaking RECOGNIZED LOL


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


So you are in denial that there was a crime wave?

Why do moonbats like you consistently deny reality?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> hate crime means they targeted him because he was black so good luck with that HILARIOUS suggestion LOL



Exactly.

Whether they targeted him for his color or not no longer matters. He used a racial slur which was overheard by Roddy. A savvy prosecutor would be able to use that to demonstrate that Arbery _was _targeted for his color. After all, if he wasn't targeted for his skin color, why use the slur?

And insisting that he didn't say it because Gregory McMichael had an open line to the police is retarded.

But, then again, so are you...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > hate crime means they targeted him because he was black so good luck with that HILARIOUS suggestion LOL
> ...


it would have been caught on the open line and recorded DUMBASS 

roddy is just trying to cut a deal with the crooks @GBI 

they got oprahs balls in dey mouf LOL besides uttering a racial epithet after youve just been attacked by a black guy is FAR FROM a "hate crime"

LOL

i remeber when SJW IDIOTS were claiming the mcmichels were klansmen

so REDICLIOUS


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> it would have been caught on the open line and recorded DUMBASS



Maybe if he yelled it. But if he muttered it under his breath, a 911 operator would never hear that...



> roddy is just trying to cut a deal with the crooks @GBI



Roddy is trying to save his own ass and, frankly, I support him. He couldn't have had any idea that Travis McMichaelw as going to murder Arbery and, when he did, he realized he'd have to step up and play ball if he didn't want to be held responsible for Pudge's crimes...



> they got oprahs balls in dey mouf LOL besides uttering a racial epithet after youve just been attacked by a black guy is FAR FROM a "hate crime"
> 
> LOL



I never said it was a hate crime, dipshit. I'm saying that a savvy prosecutor could make it appear as though it is.

Try to keep up...



> i remeber when SJW IDIOTS were claiming the mcmichels were klansmen



Not saying it didn't happen, but I didn't hear that...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> as AA comes by he is shocked that TM is right there


so an innocent young jogger has been terrorized by rednecks with guns durring a nearly 15 min chace where he is LITERALLY running for his life when he rounds the corner to see a muderous cretin "somewhat aiming" a deadly shotgun at him and another murderous monster ready to ambush him as he innocently runs by



....SO HE JUST DECIDES TO RUN AROUND THE OTHER SIDE OF THE TRUCK IN THE GRASS 



WHEN THIS ESCAPE OPPORTUNITY IS ON HIS IMMEDIATE LEFT???


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> WHEN THIS ESCAPE OPPORTUNITY IS ON HIS IMMEDIATE LEFT???
> 
> View attachment 438674



I don't understand.

I brought this up before but, like the cowardly little fuck you've proven yourself to be, you ignored it.

In an earlier post you said that houses were on "acres of property", yet in this photo I can see three houses. If they were on "acres of property" they wouldn't be located so closely together.

You're just lying and obfuscating at every turn in a pathetic attempt to reel yourself back in from looking so fucking ignorant...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > it would have been caught on the open line and recorded DUMBASS
> ...


how come he didn't report the naughty word on the scene and only concocted it after he was "trying to cut a deal" LOL


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > WHEN THIS ESCAPE OPPORTUNITY IS ON HIS IMMEDIATE LEFT???
> ...

















No fences no walls just acres and Acres of woods and structures to disappear into but he must have been uncomfortable trespassing so i guess he just had to throat punch someone instead LOL


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

You didn't say there were "acres and acres of woods and structures".

But I would expect nothing less from an ignorant, lying piece of shit.

You said the houses were located on "acres and acres". That was a lie, and a quick scan of the photos you've posted confirm that it was a lie...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Seriously, I think it may be entirely possible that you're just too fucking stupid to converse with...


According to my parents, I could read at 1 year of age. Taught my older brother how to read when I was only 2 years old.

Straight A student. Was actually getting paid to tutor nursing and medical students before I was in my teens.

Scored 158 on the Stanford-Binet. Another time when I took the test I scored even higher than that, but I don't count that because it was the exact same test. The results would be skewed.

The odds that your IQ is even within 50 points of mine are pretty fucking slim.

Judging by your posts, I'd estimate your IQ to be slightly below average. In the 80-95 range.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



No, the night intruder did not at all look like Ramirez.
Arberry looked like neither of them.
And if there was no crime, then you are wrong and you can NOT legally pursue them.
If someone is on your property and you want them to leave, the most you can do is chase them away.
You can not arrest them for just being on your property unless you have it well fenced and posted.
There are lots of valid reasons why people can legally be on your property.
For example, to get in contact with you, to retrieve something lost like a pet, by mistake, etc.
But Arberry did nothing.
He did not even remotely tresspass.
There was no valid reason to suspect him of anything.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, I think it may be entirely possible that you're just too fucking stupid to converse with...
> ...








Now you're just making fun of yourself.

What a little douchebag. You've just confirmed that you really _are _too fucking stupid to converse with...


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Wrong.
There has never been any proof of anyone being a thief, only that in the past there was suspected theft, but by someone not at all looking like Arberry.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Wait, you need to allow for the fact that, to Guerilla, all black people look the same...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> how come he didn't report the naughty word on the scene and only concocted it after he was "trying to cut a deal" LOL



I don't have the foggiest idea, but it doesn't matter an iota...


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, I think it may be entirely possible that you're just too fucking stupid to converse with...
> ...




That is not a valid reply.
A person can be smart and the opposition could be stupid, but the smart person can still be wrong due to being misinformed, prejudiced, making a logical error, deliberately lying, etc.
So one should always stick to the subject and not about personality traits.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> You didn't say there were "acres and acres of woods and structures".
> 
> But I would expect nothing less from an ignorant, lying piece of shit.
> 
> You said the houses were located on "acres and acres". That was a lie, and a quick scan of the photos you've posted confirm that it was a lie...


How many acres is Satilla Shores?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't say there were "acres and acres of woods and structures".
> ...



I have no idea. 

His point was that someone who owned a house had that house on "acres and acres" of property; suggesting those "acres and acres" were owned by the person who owned the house...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Well, that and the fact that Muhammed's full of shit...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, I think it may be entirely possible that you're just too fucking stupid to converse with...
> ...


Explains his compatriotion with amaud


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> He did not even remotely tresspass


You think Larry English welcomed him onto his property?

 do you think Larry English spend thousands of dollars on a security system and forgot the no trespassing sign?

 why would Maude Sprint out the front door if he "wasn't doing nothing wrong"


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



You realize that you're saying that to someone who claims to have tutored medical students before his balls dropped, right?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't say there were "acres and acres of woods and structures".
> ...


They get so desperate to split hairs the breaking out the microscope

The fact is there were hundreds of places that kid could have ran off road and lost two trucks in a matter of minutes

Like I said here's the view to the immediate left when arBerry was facing down a couple of men with guns who he had supposedly been terrorized by and for some inexplicable reason decided to go jogging right next to their truck whip around the front bumper in a 90 degree turn and try to beat the tar out of a man holding a shotgun


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > how come he didn't report the naughty word on the scene and only concocted it after he was "trying to cut a deal" LOL
> ...


 so you actually believe that Roddy was close enough to hear Travis utter those words under his breath right after he shot maud but Gregorys open line with 911 the entire time did not?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


 you don't strike me as someone that knows much about Street crime

The fact that a known Petty Thief kept casing out a place that suffered repeated burglaries and then fled like a maniac the moment he was spotted should be all the probable cause anybody should ever need to use their powers of citizen's arrest

The notion that you actually have to witness a felony in order to commit a citizen's arrest is absolutely ridiculous

 if that were true all the people that ran down Richard Ramirez would have to go to jail

A civilized human being should cooperate with a citizen's arrest conducted in the middle of the road in broad daylight  in a populated area while the people are on the phone and simply sue them in court at a later date especially after you were doing something highly suspicious like poking around in someone's home under construction

 you have to have an extremely good reason to attack someone and by Georgia law you have to have no other means of Escape

If you had a choice between trying to throat punch two guys with guns or Trot off between these two houses what decision would you make?





 any normal person being chased by men with guns would immediately run up to a door and ask for help or at the very least run behind cover and use their phone to call 911

 there's a very good reason why Maude did not do either one of these things

 he was an experienced Thief who knew he just been caught doing something he would very likely go to jail for and so he did not want to talk to the police under any circumstances and was willing to try to throat punch two men with guns in order to avoid the police


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> They get so desperate to split hairs the breaking out the microscope



I can only react to what you say, not to what you'd like me to think you said.

Words mean things.



> The fact is there were hundreds of places that kid could have ran off road and lost two trucks in a matter of minutes



And maybe that would've happened. We'll never know, though, because Travis decided to kill Arbery.[/QUOTE]

Why did Travis McMichael get out of his truck. Arbery wasn't running anywhere that McMichael wouldn't have been able to follow. See, I know this because I've actually been to where this all happened. You haven't, so you have only ignorance as an ally...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> so you actually believe that Roddy was close enough to hear Travis utter those words under his breath right after he shot maud but Gregorys open line with 911 the entire time did not?



There's no reason to doubt Roddy's statement...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Dat's wayciss and xenophobic.  

It's so wayciss and xenophobic that I bet you voted for OMB.

</sarcasm>


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > so you actually believe that Roddy was close enough to hear Travis utter those words under his breath right after he shot maud but Gregorys open line with 911 the entire time did not?
> ...


Except for the fact that it only came up after he was desperate to cut a deal having been actually charged with a murder for having the temerity to film a man he was trying to detain for the police

That crazy little thief was actually trying to carjack Roddy because he knew the cops were on the way

I bet none of the people in satilla Shores will ever call the cops again

I wonder what I can get Larry english's place for

 hey Larry let's talk cash!!!


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> you don't strike me as someone that knows much about Street crime



You don't strike me as being very smart...



> The fact that a known Petty Thief kept casing out a place that suffered repeated burglaries and then fled like a maniac the moment he was spotted should be all the probable cause anybody should ever need to use their powers of citizen's arrest



Oh, I completely understand that you think it _should _be all the probable cause needed.

Thing is, in Georgia, it's not...



> The notion that you actually have to witness a felony in order to commit a citizen's arrest is absolutely ridiculous



No one has made that claim, so why are you lying again?



> if that were true all the people that ran down Richard Ramirez would have to go to jail



Again, the difference is that Ramirez had a warrant for his arrest. Arbery did not. That's a profoundly important distinction that you seem unable to wrap your pointed little head around...



> A civilized human being should cooperate with a citizen's arrest conducted in the middle of the road in broad daylight  in a populated area while the people are on the phone and simply sue them in court at a later date especially after you were doing something highly suspicious like poking around in someone's home under construction



Oh, did they announce that they were making a citizen's arrest? Because earlier you said they didn't. I just want to stay on top of things so I know which lie you're using...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I don't know that Roddy was desperate to cut a deal. Is there evidence; a statement or something, which indicates that Roddy is cooperating in return for a reduced sentence if convicted? There must be, right? Go ahead and show us that...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > so you actually believe that Roddy was close enough to hear Travis utter those words under his breath right after he shot maud but Gregorys open line with 911 the entire time did not?
> ...


like this one?
 people say on the scene is usually more reliable than what they say after they've been threatened charged and they've got lawyers whispering in their ears


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

Fail...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

.





Canon Shooter said:


> View attachment 438734
> 
> Fail...



mom forget to pay your phone bill again?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is that supposed to make me doubt Roddy's statement?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> I don't know that Roddy was desperate to cut a deal. Is there evidence; a statement or something, which indicates that Roddy is cooperating in return for a reduced sentence if convicted? There must be, right? Go ahead and show us that.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > so you actually believe that Roddy was close enough to hear Travis utter those words under his breath right after he shot maud but Gregorys open line with 911 the entire time did not?
> ...


*"Travis, he never really raised his gun to him*, but about that time, he come over and just started whaling on his face, the black dude started hitting the white guy in the face."


And now the pigs are trying to use Bryan to further their political witch hunt because they know he is a useful idiot suffering from PTSD.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

Seems to me that Roddy's attorney is simply trying to get the prosecutor to communicate with him, as he sees his client being targeted by the attorneys of the McMichael boys.

I see nothing there which would suggest he's looking to cut a deal...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Thank you, pinhead.

We were actually discussing Travi McMichael's use of the words "fucking ni**er" that Roddy claimed to hear. There's no reason to believe he's being dishonest.

But thanks for letting everyone know that you've got the attention span of a hamburger...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Seems to me that Roddy's attorney is simply trying to get the prosecutor to communicate with him, as he sees his client being targeted by the attorneys of the McMichael boys.
> 
> I see nothing there which would suggest he's looking to cut a deal...





Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Just like cowardly Larry English William Roddy Bryant and likely anyone else in the blast radius of this BLM inspired propaganda turd grenade will do anything they have to to protect themselves from the death threats they're receiving from the more militant characters who actually bought in the ridiculous narrative that a innocent young jogger was targeted solely for this color of his skin

 this guy sounds like he might be willing to lie at this early point in the investigation imagine what his attitude would be like after he was getting death threats and facing murder charges








						Witness of Ahmaud Arbery's killing says he's receiving death threats
					

A man who says he recorded the mobile phone video of the shooting of Ahmaud Arbery says he’s received death threats.A police report taken after Arbery’s shoo...




					youtu.be
				




 I bet he never chases a criminal suspect again

I don't believe I've seen a quicker flip flop in my life then what happened with cowardly Larry tho...LOL




And now after the death threats this cowardly man is singing a completely different tune


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2021)

Roddy Wrong about first shot:  26281067 reply to 26280427  





Muhammed said:


> *"Travis, he never really raised his gun to him*, but about that time, he come over and just started whaling on his face, the black dude started hitting the white guy in the face."



Just like you and me watching the video, Roddy could not see through TM’s pickup when the first shot was fired.

GBI investigators use the video to contradict Roddy’s crime scene statements. There was no struggle until after AA was wounded in the lower chest by the first shot.

The First Shot​Jesse Evans: (52:08) And is there video evidence that you saw that tends to corroborate based on your observation that that is an accurate statement that the chest wounds was, or least one of the chest wounds, was the first shot that was fired at the deceased victim Mr. Arbery?​
Richard Dial: (52:25) Yes, sir, there is.​
Jesse Evans: (52:26) Can you articulate for the court how that is that you’re able to see that?​
Ahmaud Arbery Trial Transcript: June 4 Preliminary Hearings - Rev​
Richard Dial: (52:29) After the first shot, again, you see a struggle between Travis McMichael and Mr. Arbery. During that struggle, Mr. Arbery, while he was wearing a white shirt during this incident, during that struggle, you see the front of his shirt is saturated with blood.​
Jesse Evans: (52:44) He’s already saturated blood before the struggle that you can see on the video?​
Richard Dial: (52:49) Well that’s correct, during the struggle is mere seconds after the first shot, his front of his shirt is saturated with blood.​


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Again, the difference is that Ramirez had a warrant for his arrest.


Dianne Feinstein (D) released critical secret information about Richard Ramirez in a press conference. She purposefully tipped him off, so he got rid of the gun and his footwear.

And then continued his Satanic rape and serial killing spree.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Roddy Wrong about first shot:  26281067 reply to 26280427
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the people tasked with putting the McMichaels in jail are full of crap

Anyone can literally see the shotgun blast emanating from the front of the truck in the upper right portion of your screen and recognize that it was discharged well after arbery began his assault

 this slow-motion video is pretty definitive


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jesse Evans: (52:44) He’s already saturated blood before the struggle that you can see on the video?
> Richard Dial: (52:49) Well that’s correct, during the struggle is mere seconds after the first shot, his front of his shirt is saturated with blood


what about this statement is inconsistent with that fact that Arberry was shot while he attacked Travis in front of the truck?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Why did Travis McMichael get out of his truck.


It is not illegal to get out of your truck.

Why do you think he got out of his truck? To go coon huntin', 'cause that's just what all crackers with red beards do? Are you really that fucking racist and bigoted?

Drag the n!gger down the road with his wayciss pickup truck?

Or what?

Why do you think he got out of his truck?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Travis McMichael get out of his truck.
> ...


he was a trained MILITARY operator, hes not dumb enough to just sit there while a guy runs up behind his veichle and when it became obvious that maud was gonna run around the far side he moved to the front to intercept/slice the pie in case maud opened fire...dude just saw travis with a gun and kept comming so something was deff very DANGEROUS with that moron 

travis was smart, careful and showed great trigger discipline but he was a moron for trying to do the right thing in a sick and messed up world 

these guys are cowards so they view the would thru a cowards eyes 

they wish travis shot maud as he innocently ran by but thats not what happened


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> There was no struggle until after AA was wounded in the lower chest by the first shot.


Could you explain to the USMB forum, the reasoning that you used to come to that ignorant conclusion?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> he moved to the front to intercept


Bullshit. You sound just as presumptuously stupid as the moonbats when you say shit like that.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> what about this statement is inconsistent with that fact that Arberry was shot while he attacked Travis in front of the truck?



You are an idiot I know but if the struggle for the gun did not occur until both men were visible left of center then it means TM shot first before AA attacked. What you call an attack by an unarmed wounded man on an armed white male who told him to stop is TM       shooting AA as he tried to run by, and then AA reacted by attacking in self defense.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > There was no struggle until after AA was wounded in the lower chest by the first shot.
> ...


Hes seriously trying to perpetrate the notion that maud was shot simply because he ran around the truck and started attacking Travis after he pulled the trigger even though you can literally see Travis feet flying through the air and landing on the yellow line as the first blast goes off LOL 

It's only a matter of seconds but the trigger was pulled one or two full seconds after Travis was being pushed backwards by the ASSAULT


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > he moved to the front to intercept
> ...


There's a chance that he was trying to intercept him or simply gain a tactically Superior firing position in case he was fired upon


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2021)

Interesting exchange among the morons with guns club:
26281727 26281800 26282153



Muhammed said:


> Why do you think he got out of his truck?





KingGUERRILLA said:


> it became obvious that maud was gonna run around the far side he moved to the front to intercept/slice the pie





Muhammed said:


> Bullshit



Wow! One Bullshitter calls Bullshit on a Bullshitter.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


I checked that out. I saw, and IIRC, actually linked to a video that turned out to be fake news a long time ago in this thread.

It had the video out of sync with the audio, giving the illusion that the first shot didn't happen until the struggle for the shotgun had been ongoing for several seconds. My bad.

Turns out that in reality, the first shot goes bang just a split second after Arbery knocked Travis backwards. Not several seconds.

NotfooledbyW posted a link to a better non-fucked-with-by-fake-news video of the incident.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2021)

26282369 reply to 26282165



KingGUERRILLA said:


> Hes seriously trying to perpetrate the notion that maud was shot simply because he ran around the truck and started attacking Travis after he pulled the trigger



It’s not a notion. It’s seeing it the way the prosecution sees it. 

The First Shot

Jesse Evans: (52:08) And is there video evidence that you saw that tends to corroborate based on your observation that that is an accurate statement that the chest wounds was, or least one of the chest wounds, was the first shot that was fired at the deceased victim Mr. Arbery?
Richard Dial: (52:25) Yes, sir, there is.
Jesse Evans: (52:26) Can you articulate for the court how that is that you’re able to see that?
Richard Dial: (52:29)









						Ahmaud Arbery Trial Transcript: June 4 Preliminary Hearings
					

Judge: (00:10) It's been suggested to me that since this case is streaming live, that I make a statement about what we're doing here today. I'd like to do that




					www.google.com
				




After the first shot, again, you see a struggle between Travis McMichael and Mr. Arbery. During that struggle, Mr. Arbery, while he was wearing a white shirt during this incident, during that struggle, you see the front of his shirt is saturated with blood.
Jesse Evans: (52:44) He’s already saturated blood before the struggle that you can see on the video?
Richard Dial: (52:49) Well that’s correct, during the struggle is mere seconds after the first shot, his front of his shirt is saturated with blood.


The First shot is right here according to Muhammed 




post 26282319 


Muhammed said:


> I checked that out. I saw, and IIRC, actually linked to a video that turned out to be fake news a long time ago in this thread.
> 
> It had the video out of sync with the audio, giving the illusion that the first shot didn't happen until the struggle for the shotgun had been ongoing for several seconds.




Sin hear the first shot a split second sooner when TM is one more big step to the right.  

it’s not at all implausible that TM is retreating on his own backing from AA’s momentum - and that is consistent with firing a shot while backing up under his own power.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 26282369 reply to 26282165
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you can't see his shirt saturated with blood until he moves past the vehicle which is blocking your view

You can clearly see the shotgun blast in the upper right portion screen that tells the tale

The people who are paid to lock the McMichaels away are desperate to suggest that Maude was shot and then reacted to being shot but that's not the case

maud ran around the front of the truck with a quick 90-degree turn and in a skipping motion tried to grab the shotgun and punch Travis simultaneously

It was during this simultaneous attempt to grab the shotgun and punch Travis when he was shot and this action occurred in front of the truck outside of the view of the video so of course when the two characters come into frame maud's shirt is already saturated with blood because he'd already been shot since he attacked travis in front of the truck where we couldn't see 

The apparent shotgun blast and the audio tells the tale


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly 

you can clearly see Travis's feet flying through the air moving backward as arbery attacked but don't worry about the audio look for that shotgun blast in the upper right portion of the screen you can literally see the pellets flying

It's absolutely ridiculous to suggest this kid had been viciously threatened by murderous rednecks and decided to just jog up next to their truck anyway LOL

My man pulled a Juke maneuver and tried to beat a shotgun out of a man who is trained to use it and got is Darwin Award

These clowns are actually trying to suggest that Maud was shot before this image depicting his clear 90-degree change of Direction


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> These clowns are actually trying to suggest that Maud was shot before this image depicting his clear 90-degree change of Direction



no I’m not - you pathetic liar. All my messages have the first shot right here: 







And that is interesting because Muhammed has the first shot right here


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> These clowns are actually trying to suggest that Maud was shot before this image depicting his clear 90-degree change of Direction



You cannot see a 90 degree turn so you can quit that lie too. 

Let’s say the road is eastbound, due east.  All you can see is Arbery turn heading southeast when he disappears. THAT IS A 45 degree turn not a 90 when TM is right there in that southeast path.

 We can’t know if AA intended to due head east again because TM shot him in the lower chest. And then we see the rest when they are both in the westbound lane.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > These clowns are actually trying to suggest that Maud was shot before this image depicting his clear 90-degree change of Direction
> ...


That pic is a snip from the video that you linked to at the exact moment the first gun blast is heard.

The pic that you posted with the yellow text edited onto it is a split second before the gunshot report.

The fact that we are even arguing about a split second between the frame where you can see Travis' hat through the windshield and the frame where you see his hat a couple of feet to the left of that is evidence of just how fucking hard AA hit TM.

Travis shot Forest Gump in self defense.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Let’s say the road is eastbound, due east.


Let's not lie. Satilla Drive snakes back and forth a little bit, but it's a north/south road. It definitely doesn't go due east.





Why does the direction of the road matter? Because some idiot in this thread made shadows an issue.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Why does the direction of the road matter? Because some idiot in this thread made shadows an issue.




No retard. because the claim that AA made an abrupt full 90 degree turn to attack TM before being shot. it’s easier to explain if the road is pretended to be due east or west. 

In the video AA was running due east on the passenger side when he got around the right front fender he swerved to head southwest to get back on the pavement. 

He perhaps was surprised to find TM being there because GM standing in the bed of the truck blocked his view. 

We don’t know if AA intended when he got back on the pavement (it was not TM’s pavement) to swerve back and head due east and get out of harms way. 

We do not know because TM shot him in the chest and then his movement was in pure self defense after that. 

We don’t know because the dead can’t explain their side of it. 

That’s what’s so disgusting. You and others desecrating an innocent dead man and fabricating all kinds of baseless facts and theories to justify the criminal acts of the three man who killed him because they are white and  they used the beloved gun on him.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Travis McMichael get out of his truck.
> ...



I didn't ask if it was illegal you stupid fuck.

All along, you two dipshits have been saying that asll they wanted to do was follow him. If that was the case, there was no reason for him to get out of the truck.

And, yet, he did...



> Why do you think he got out of his truck? To go coon huntin', 'cause that's just what all crackers with red beards do? Are you really that fucking racist and bigoted?



That's funny. See, I said none of that. But you put those words in my mouth, insist I believe it, and then call me a bigot and a racist. You do that because if you had to rely on honesty you'd curl up in the fetal position and cry in the corner like a bitch...



> Why do you think he got out of his truck?



I think he got out of his truck because he had further intentions beyond simply following him. After all, that HAD to be the case because, if he's not driving the truck, he can't follow him..


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



The idea that the fat tub of shit that is Travis McMichael was a "trained military operator" is downright comical. Operators are SpecWar guys and, at one time, only SpecWar personnel assigned to Delta Force or SEAL Team 6 were given the title "operator".

I'll give you this much: It's impressive how willing you are to display the profound level of ignorance you possess. Most people would want to mask it. You, on the other hand, wear your ignorance as a badge of honor...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Travis McMichael is a big fat redneck.  But let's say he was a "trained military operator."  So what?
I have that idiot on ignore so I can't read his posts.  Because every time I did I lost about 5 points off my IQ.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


He's pretty much part of a maritime SWAT team so that means he knows how to use a shotgun properly and understands All the Rules of Engagement not only locally but internationally

 you didn't know that did you?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


 he showed incredible discipline and nerves of Steel waiting until the criminal actually attacked him to drop the threat

If I were him I would have hit arbery under the maxillary with a tactical Slug and Popped That melon into pink Mist in one shot,  but hey when in Rome

 he's a moron for stepping up to the plate and trying to help his local community in this deeply perverted political climate but I'll give him credit on his tactical application

 moving to the front of the engine block so he could cut the pie was tactically slick

 I would have done that


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 7, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > These clowns are actually trying to suggest that Maud was shot before this image depicting his clear 90-degree change of Direction
> ...


Dude, nobody is feeling your shadow puppets

 give it a rest lol


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2021)

KIngG can see through sheet metal and engine blocks. 
26284736 reply to 26282446


KingGUERRILLA said:


> maud ran around the front of the truck with a quick 90-degree turn and in a skipping motion tried to grab the shotgun and punch Travis simultaneously
> 
> It was during this simultaneous attempt to grab the shotgun and punch Travis when he was shot and this action occurred in front of the truck outside of the view of the video



KingG can see what happens between this:






And this: 





KingG can see through the truck:

AA making a “skipping motion
AA grabbing the shotgun with one hand 
AA punching TM with the other
reply to 26282446


KingGUERRILLA said:


> It was during this simultaneous attempt to grab the shotgun and punch Travis when he was shot and this action occurred in front of the truck outside of the view of the video



KingG can see what happens between this:





And this: 





KingG can see through the truck. So we can expect that KingG can easily tell us what was the position of the shotgun when it went off during that simultaneous grab and  punch.

Where was the Shotgun when AA was grabbing the gun and landing a punch at the same time?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> He's pretty much part of a maritime SWAT team so that means he knows how to use a shotgun properly and understands All the Rules of Engagement not only locally but internationally
> 
> you didn't know that did you?



BWAHAWHAWHAW!!!

What a fucking moron you are!! LOLOL!!!

A "maritime SWAT team"... LOL!!


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Dude, nobody is feeling your shadow puppets



If the FIRST shot was not at this instant when was it? 








Do you hear the first shot when you watch a legitimate video somewhere on the white arrow?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> give it a rest lol



Shadows are part of reality: 

Now you see them 





Now you don’t





where did they go?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Yes Travis went from the driver side to the front of the truck approximately 3 ft



That’s a lot more than 3 feet. 


More like 15 feet at least. See the red line


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 8, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


It's not illegal to utter the phrase "fucking n!igger" in the first place, jackass.

I refer you to the first amendment of the US Constitution. The right to free speech.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 8, 2021)

*criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment. *

26286353 reply to 26222437


KingGUERRILLA said:


> They were chasing him for over 5 minutes before they lost him and took up the position at the End of the Street and then Arberry comes running directly at them



What do you mean they “lost” him?!

Richard Dial: (01:02) So Travis McMichael, at some *point , has gotten in front of Mr. Aubrey. He actually stops right about here near the intersection of Holmes Road and Satilla Drive, that’s where he stops his vehicle.​
They passed him in order to set a trap between the two trucks  to make sure he did not get away..

When you say Arbery comes running directly at them it’s the McMichaels who are setting up the final confrontation and effort to detain AA by interdicting his path of travel.

Being armed and menacing this is where the three do-gooders commit *criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment. *And their crimes get worse from there on.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KIngG can see through sheet metal and engine blocks.
> 26284736 reply to 26282446
> 
> 
> ...


 he should have taken aim right between the criminals eyes and blown his head off his shoulders

You keep playing with shadow puppets 

I'm referring to the video where you can clearly see him pull a quick 90-degree turn and Skip in with his punch loaded and clearly he grabbed the gun because he had it in his hand when he came out the other side of the truck dumbass


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> *criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment. *
> 
> 26286353 reply to 26222437
> 
> ...


 you can't commit false imprisonment in the middle of the road the person who is supposedly the victim needs to have no other means of Escape or being threatened with great bodily harm and no one threatened that filthy little Criminal


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 8, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...








I never said it was, jackass. If you can show me where I did, I'll buy you a house.

To a prosecutor, the use of such a pejorative could give insight to a motive. Many jurisdictions, including Georgia, have hate crime legislation. If a prosecutor can prove to a jury that race was the motive for the crime, which isn't difficult to do when a defendant uses that particular pejorative, that can increase the penalties the defendant can be awarded.

He would not be punished for using the word. He would be punished for using race as the motive for his crime...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > *criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment. *
> ...



Well, evidently, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation and the prosecutors disagree with you, as they've charged the McMichaels with that very crime.

But you know so much more than they do...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Here's the view immediately to Maude's left right before the shooting
> 
> View attachment 438649
> View attachment 438650


You are incorrect. Yes I know that multiple fake news sources have falsely claimed that the shooting occurred on Satilla drive in order to obfuscate the matter, however, after performing some due diligent fact checking research, I've positively concluded that the shooting occurred on Holmes road just north of the intersection of Holmes and Satilla.









Arbery had open field to his right just before he hooked around the passenger side of the truck to attack Travis, who was positioned just in front of the truck. Arbery was not confined.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Travis went from the driver side to the front of the truck approximately 3 ft
> ...


LOL!!!!!

getting desperate?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


 are you going to quote the prosecuting attorney or the chief investigator again lol

Look man the state is desperate to not look like a bunch of redneck hillbillies after Oprah and LeBron convinced the nation and the world this was a racially-motivated murder

Just a couple of rednecks trying to defend their neighborhood from a mentally retarded Thief who attacked them thus forcing them to kill him

It's actually a story that's happened thousands and thousands of times in our nation's history but thanks to the phenomena of social media and crowdfunding websites the narratives are now spun into a ridiculous scenario that would rival The Ricki Lake Show or the most ridiculous Lifetime Movie Network plot line


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KIngG can see through sheet metal and engine blocks.
> ...


That is no longer an unarmed black man. He is possession of a shotgun in both hands.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> are you going to quote the prosecuting attorney or the chief investigator again



I haven't quoted them at all, liar.

But it's clear what their position is, as the McMichaels are sitting in jail without bail...



> Look man the state is desperate to not look like a bunch of redneck hillbillies after Oprah and LeBron convinced the nation and the world this was a racially-motivated murder



I haven't heard them say a word about it. In fact, I didn't even knew they'd commented on it until you started whining about it...



> the narratives are now spun into a ridiculous scenario that would rival The Ricki Lake Show or the most ridiculous Lifetime Movie Network plot line



Well, I don't know what those are, because I don't have a vagina...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


It's not illegal but it's salacious dramatic and fallacious in this case so there's no wonder they're attached to it


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Their in PR and damage control  after Oprah and Lebron called them out for being a bunch of murderous redneck hillbillies

I have to admit YALLS accent is quite entertaining, sounds like Forrest Gump with a head injury

 I love the way dial stammered over saying that Travis McMichael actually pointed a gun at maude... he sounded like a southern fried porky pig LOL


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



There's not a single reason that McMichael's use of the word should not be reported...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the view immediately to Maude's left right before the shooting
> ...


 the confinement law is designed around shopkeepers locking someone in side and completely in applicable here and they're desperate wiggling to find some kind of charge they're going to suggest that there criminal hero was so petrified of the men with guns that he was imprisoned by his fear Yes Man directly at them for over 30 and punched one of them in the face


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> I love the way dial stammered over saying that Travis McMichael actually pointed a gun at maude... he sounded like a southern fried porky pig LOL



Who's "dial"?

And why is how someone sounds important?

We're talking about southern Georgia here. They don't exactly use the Queen's English...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Well, your inbred redneck heroes are going to be "imprisoned" soon enough...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


and these are the same people that don't want to talk about mauds criminal history and mental diagnosis 

the boy was literally having hallucinations and terrified his mother so much even she called the cops on him!!!

 dude was crazy yo


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > I love the way dial stammered over saying that Travis McMichael actually pointed a gun at maude... he sounded like a southern fried porky pig LOL
> ...


  Do you seriously not know who Richard dial is?


 you may want to familiarize yourself with him


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



That couldn't be more irrelevant, simply because none of that controls the words Travis McMichael chose to use after he murdered Arbery...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Why did you ignore my question? Why is how someone sounds when they talk important?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


 actually I called them morons throughout my entire thread but I have to give Travis points on his tactical application 

Clearly the man was a professionally trained operator having literally served as a boarding officer

 those guys are like the SWAT team of the international Maritime theater!!!


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


As someone who speaks multiple languages having lived all over the globe I find their colloquial down home accent quite Charming however when the guy who is paid to put away the McMichaels sounds like Porky Pig and Forrest Gump had a baby it is even more entertaining


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> View attachment 439263


 here's the actual view to the immediate left of where maud was supposedly terrified of two men blocking his path with guns so he decided to run around the other side of their truck and punch one of them


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 439263
> ...


You are incorrect. I already informed you that the shooting did *NOT* occur on Satilla Dr.

That image clearly says 228 Satilla Dr.

That is not where the physical altercation occurred. It occurred on Holmes road. Just to the north of Holmes and Satilla.







Capisce? Or are you a hard learner like Canon Shooter and NotfooledbyW?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 8, 2021)

I've never encountered anyone so happy to put their ignorance on display as you two...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 8, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> I've never encountered anyone so happy to put their ignorance on display as you two...


Whatever, swabbie. 

United States Coast Guard > Our Organization > FORCECOM UNITS > MLEA > Boarding Officer Qualification Support Program (uscg.mil)


Due to the accelerated pace of instruction, personnel enrolling in the BOQSP should be high performing and experienced BTMs. Excellent candidates for the BOQSP are prior graduates of the MLEA’s BTM resident course, ME “A” school graduates, as well as individuals with prior law enforcement experience.

Eligibility Criteria for the BOQSP (combined E-Learning course and resident course):


Unit has capacity to support qualification process: LECQM reviews and certification (practical evaluation/boarding experience)
Unit willing to dedicate individual's IDT periods to E-Learning program and OJT certification
*E-4 and above*
* *


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


What exactly did I say about that photo I uploaded?
"here's the actual view to the immediate left of where maud was supposedly terrified of two men blocking his path with guns so he decided to run around the other side of their truck and punch one of them"

(i ment this is the area where he first encountered the McMichaels and chose not to escape by running in between the houses not the location of the shooting)







 the exact location of the attack where the McMichaels were forced to defend themselves from the mentally handicapped Criminal who tried to forcibly disarm Travis


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 8, 2021)

No prison needed for false imprisonment felony  Just “In violation of PERSONAL LIBERTY of ANOTHER
Reply to 26286493


KingGUERRILLA said:


> you can't commit false imprisonment in the middle of the road the person



if you are blocking a persons path of travel and restricting their freedom to leave a neighborhood ....you are commiting this simple and straightforward felony in Georgia

False Imprisonment - O.C.G.A. § 16-5-41
A person commits the offense of false imprisonment when, in violation of the personal liberty of another, he arrests, confines, or detains such person without legal authority. 
False Imprisonment Explained 
Georgia's false imprisonment law is one of the more straight forward crimes in the state. In that the language of the law is simple and there is little confusion as to what it means. Essentially, any time a person keeps, holds, or prevents someone from leaving somewhere against their will, then they may be charged with False Imprisonment. 





__





						Newnan False Imprisonment Lawyer | Keeping a Person From Leaving
					

A Newnan false imprisonment lawyer could fight on your behalf if you have been accused, arrested, or charged. Call today to start.




					www.jryanbrownlaw.com
				




Thanks for yet another example of you being an utterly incompetent brain dead goon spewing meaningless hate trash on a message board.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> No prison need for false imprisonment felony
> Reply to 26286493
> 
> 
> ...


 you're suggesting he was emotionally inprisoned by his fear because no one put a hand on him and someone stopping their car in front of you out in the middle of a road it's not even the vaguest form of imprisonment... nobody even grabbed his shirt or anyting

That law is written for people who are trying to lock suspects inside of rooms and blocking their ability to move down a  Corridor like a hallway or an ally

Besides I already took you to school on the Escape clause
"To be convicted of false imprisonment in Georgia, the State must demonstrate that the accused is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. That includes showing that the accused had the intent to confine the victim and that there were no reasonable means of escape"






						False Imprisonment | Georgia Criminal Lawyer
					






					www.georgiacriminallawyer.com
				




 you can't imprison someone you didn't even touch standing out in the middle of the road in the middle of the day while on the phone with the police

 at the absolute most it's attempted detainment which is a far cry from actual imprisonment and in no way shape form or fashion should elicit a violent reaction from the person who is being detained

Arbery tried to punch Travis in the throat because he didn't want to talk to the cops not because he was afraid that these two men were finally going to shoot him after ignoring the three hundred chances they had prior

By your cowardly interpretation of the law if I was standing on the sidewalk in front of someone I suspected of committing a felony and told them "stop the police are on their way" I would be committing a felony by detaining them LOL

They could simply walk right around me and keep on moving  just like Maud could have done with the McMichaels

 he just ran around both their trucks four or five times without getting shot, there's no reason for him to expect the sixth or seventh time they would open fire 

Your whole premise is forensically disproved by the fact that all the shots that entered a ahmad's body were from the front

If Travis had shot him while he was innocently jogging by the front of the truck and he responded to the attack by rushing Travis he would have been shot in the side of his body...particularly the left side of his body


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> you're suggesting he was emotionally inprisoned by his fear



You Are a liar. I’m saying that the three armed thugs interfered with AAs liberty to travel on a public street. Nothing 
 more nothing less. That is a felony in the actual words of the statute.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> That law is written for people who are trying to lock suspects inside of rooms and blocking their ability to move down a Corridor like a hallway or an ally



Show us where in the statute that says “That law is written for people who are trying to lock suspects inside of rooms and blocking their ability to move down a corridor like a hallway or an ally”

Anyway in this case  a corridor is a public with private property on both sides.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > That law is written for people who are trying to lock suspects inside of rooms and blocking their ability to move down a Corridor like a hallway or an ally
> ...


 as if he was somehow reticent to enter  someone else's private property in order to escape certain death at the hands of the murderous McMichaels

LOL


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > you're suggesting he was emotionally inprisoned by his fear
> ...


 so basically your argument is he was "emotionally detained"

  let's do a hypothetical here...
Let's just say instead of trying to punch Travis in the throat while forcibly dislodging his firearm maud stood his ground and explained himself like a civilized citizen

Would the cops have arrested the McMichaels for false imprisonment after arriving just a few moments later?

Hasn't it ever dawned on you that by your cowardly interpretation of Georgia law you're not allowed to detain someone who has committed an act giving you reasonable suspicion that they are in commission of a felony?

 if you catch a disheveled man rummaging through your teenage daughter's underwear drawer while she's fast asleep in bed and he panics jumping out your window the moment you notice him you're not allowed to detain him because you did not witness him commit a felony?

How about if you walk around the corner of a city street and you see a woman laying on the ground unconscious and a man running from her body clutching a purse.... you're not allowed to detain him because you did not witness a felony?

You witness a man crawling out of your neighbor's window covered in blood at 4 am and he locks eyes with you then flees in a panic... you're not allowed to detain him because you did not witness him commit a felony?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > No prison need for false imprisonment felony
> ...



Help me out here. I don’t understand something. You keep saying that our cowardly interpretation of the law would result in this or that. The problem is that we did not arrest the McMichaels. We did not convince the Judge or Grand Jury to issue the warrants and indictments. We did not decide that there was sufficient evidence to go forward or that they should not get bail.

The State Investigators convinced the judge to issue the warrants. The DA convinced the Grand Jury to indict them. The DA convinced the Judge there was sufficient evidence. To continue and that Bail was not warranted.

That was based upon the interpretation you deride as not legal. That interpretation is based on previous decisions by other judges around the State. That interpretation was based upon Appeals Court decisions that considered not only Georgia law but the Constitution and Federal Law.

These interpretations you detest have been argued many times before. The law in Georgia is what it is. Blaming the messenger is idiotic. But you do. You shriek that we are cowards for knowing what is legal in our state. And what is not.

The McMichaels and Roddy are facing the same laws that others have been convicted for. They are facing the same interpretations that others have been convicted by. And this is not fair to you. Anyone who says that’s the law is a coward.

Watch the Preliminary hearing. It is very informative. The lawyers for Greg and Roddy are not arguing that the law wasn’t broken. They aren’t arguing that the actions were legal. They aren’t even arguing that it was justified. They are arguing that it is all Travis’s fault and he broke the law and you can’t blame my client for his criminal actions.

When the Defense Attorney is saying one of the three defendants is totally guilty but my guy isn’t. Well. That means that the interpretation you denounce so regularly is well known in the legal community. When two thirds of the defense attorneys are pointing fingers at the third and saying he did it you can’t blame me for it. Well. I guess the Attorneys know that they’re guilty too.

Everyone knows. Almost everyone. I guess I should say everyone but you and a small group who refuses to learn. But hey. A vast majority know it including folks who live in Georgia.

So this cowardly interpretation you deride and denounce and blame on us is apparently known to everyone involved too. So let me ask you just one question. Just one.

How the hell did I manage to convince every member of the legal and law enforcement community that this outrageous interpretation with no basis in law according to you, is the way to go?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> let's do a hypothetical here...
> Let's just say instead of trying to punch Travis in the throat while forcibly dislodging his firearm maud stood his ground and explained himself like a civilized citizen



Don’t need that bullshit hypothetical that there was a physical struggle for the gun before AA was shot inb the chest. 

I realize that you can see through sheet metal, car seats and an engine compartment but I can’t. So for that split second when the first shot was fired I will take the prosecutions assessment of what was going on. I know this fact - both men cannot be seen because the truck blocks our view. But we know that both men were in fact in front of the truck when the first shot hit AA the chest.

Prosecution says AA was shot first and then fought.

And you have no evidence to contradict what they are saying. 

AA was unarmed, no threat, and he  was never dealing with civilized men for the entire 7 minute chase and their felonies attempts to catch him.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 8, 2021)

Maude, tell me about the 65" TV...

...or I'll crush your head







With your attitude, I bet you don't even live another 5 years, Arbery!


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 8, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > let's do a hypothetical here...
> ...


The benefit of the doubt should go to the defendant. 

He does not have to prove his innocence, the prosecution has to prove him guilty.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Lots of people have been arrested due to public outrage and then exonerated in a court of law... Never heard of George Zimmerman?
 in fact it happens all the time in our country especially since the BLM characters have  been able to spin these ridiculous narratives for crowdfunding dollars and a couple influential celebrities parrot back their BS


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 8, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> The benefit of the doubt should go to the defendant.



You’ve been saying as if it’s a fact beyond a shadow of a doubt that you’ve seen the video evidence that shows  AA attacking TM before he was shot. That is impossible to say that you can see it. It is therefore a lie. It is a lie intended to vilify the victim who is dead. 

He cannot tell us what happened. That’s why those of us who have respect for the law and the need for justice must speak out against jerks like you telling lie after lie to desecrate a Young black man  who should not be dead.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> AA was unarmed, no threat,


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

most men are cowards that's why the average person who views these types of situations is perfectly comfortable with the notion that a citizen should never interfere with a Criminal under any circumstances but American law makes exceptions for citizens to take criminals under arrest who they have Reasonable Suspicion have committed a felony... this has been a tenet of English common law from time immemorial

* noticed none of the people defending Maude can answer the simple scenario questions

If you see a man covered in blood jumping out of your neighbor's window at 4 in the morning who Locks eyes with you and then flees in a panic are you allowed to detain him?

 if you were walking around the corner and you noticed a man running from a woman's unconscious body while holding a purse are you allowed to detain him?

If you notice a disheveled man rummaging through your daughter's underwear drawer while she's fast asleep in her bed are you allowed to detain him?

In all three of these cases it's perfectly reasonable for you to detain these individuals because you have reasonable suspicion that they have committed a serious crime

A coward's interpretation of the law is that you must witness someone commits a felony in order for you to be allowed to detain them and probable cause is insufficient

When viewing one particular example it's understandable how people could get their wires crossed about the law so you have to bounce your interpretation up against a few other real-world scenarios in order to understand its validity

If I see a creepy disheveled individual staring through my neighbors daughter's bedroom window at 4 in the morning who notices me and then panics running and jumping over The Back Fence it should be perfectly legal for me to arm myself pursue him and detain him for law enforcement because Americans have the right to defend their life liberty and property and this right certainly extends to their neighborhood as it is part of their "village"  and everybody knows if you allow crime to flourish across the street it will eventually invade your home also


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> American law makes exceptions for citizens to take criminals under arrest who they have Reasonable Suspicion have committed a felony


Neither you, nor anyone else in this thread, has provided even a shred of evidence to show that Travis McMichael ever attempted to arrest Arbery.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> most men are cowards that's why the average person who views these types of situations is perfectly comfortable with the notion that a citizen should never interfere with a Criminal under any circumstances but American law makes exceptions for citizens to take criminals under arrest who they have Reasonable Suspicion have committed a felony... this has been a tenet of English common law from time immemorial
> 
> * noticed none of the people defending Maude can answer the simple scenario questions
> 
> ...



And if Georgia operated under English Common Law you would be arrested for disdain for those in authority. Then again. We would have fought a duel over your insults before now.

But let’s talk law. Lots of things have changed. Restrictions on the actions of the citizenry is of course obviously relevant.

One of those restrictions is who can effect a citizens arrest. And under what circumstances they can get involved. The reason behind this is that in history there were yahoo idiots running around dispensing “Justice”. The citizens got tired of those idiots. And the legislature passed laws making the practice illegal.

Under Georgia Law which has been in effect for decades the power of arrest is severely restricted. Old English whatever don’t mean shit. Under that law Larry English could have placed Arbury under arrest. Maybe. His designated employee or representative could. Maybe. But neighbors had no such authority.

The law specifically states this in precedence. The Winn Dixie case as one example. That decision from 1992 states that the victim of a crime has the right and responsibility to effect an arrest. No one else has the responsibility or authority. If they do then the one effecting the arrest is breaking the law.

The McMichaels broke this law. Roddy Broke this law. Their attorneys admit this. Roddy’s attorney says Roddy did not know the pursuit and attempt to stop was illegal. He believed the McMichaels were acting within the law. So Roddys attorney says that Roddys actions should be excused because he was acting in good faith.

Let me repeat that. Roddy’s attorney says that the McMichaels were breaking the law. He admits that Roddy did too. But that Roddy should be excused because he had no way of knowing the McMichaels were acting in a criminal manner.

Here there is a ton of precedence. Ignorance of the law is no excuse.

Greg’s attorney says that it was Travis who broke the law. Again not denying the law was broken. Just pointing the finger of blame at Travis.

The only people who are claiming they did not break the law is Travis’s attorney. Who is grasping at straws. And you.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > American law makes exceptions for citizens to take criminals under arrest who they have Reasonable Suspicion have committed a felony
> ...


One can successfully argue in court that ordering someone to stop fleeing a crime scene is in fact an arrest


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > most men are cowards that's why the average person who views these types of situations is perfectly comfortable with the notion that a citizen should never interfere with a Criminal under any circumstances but American law makes exceptions for citizens to take criminals under arrest who they have Reasonable Suspicion have committed a felony... this has been a tenet of English common law from time immemorial
> ...


 well I said American law was based on English common law not that it was English common law and I never said the McMichaels broke no laws whatsoever but the shooting was justified

You believe that Maud was justified using deadly force to resist a citizen's arrest because he was scared

So  by your cowardly interpretation of the law if I catch a Prowler staring through my daughter's bedroom window at 4 in the morning and confront him it would be legal for him to punch me in the throat because he was scared.

LOL

 if I see a man running away from a woman's unconscious body it would be illegal for me to detain him since I didn't witness a felony according to your cowardly interpretation of law


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Actually that is not what anyone has said. Let me again point out you are not discussing anything similar to the situation of the McMichaels.

I posted this before. Here we go again.


That woman shot at the intruders in HER home. Nobody charged her with Disturbing the Peace much less any other crimes. She killed one. Nobody even considered charging her. What is the difference?

For your scenario to be similar let’s make it so. Your neighbor whom you can’t see from your house has someone inside. Maybe. You see a guy running down the street. You decide this individual is up to no good and set off in pursuit. You have no evidence he has committed any crimes that day much less moments before. You chase him down and shoot him.

If you find someone in your house. You would be fine shooting them just as the woman in the video was. However. That was nothing like the McMichaels. They decided to be thug vigilantes and their lawyers acknowledge that fact. The lawyers admit they broke the law.

Your silly claims are nothing like what happened. And you know it. You are just too stubborn to admit you are wrong.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 8, 2021)

Let me ask you this. I believe you are a drug dealer. You are dealing out of your house. Why can’t I kick your door in and enter the house shooting because I know you are a drug dealer? You are a criminal. I am certain. If the McMichaels chasing a man they had no evidence of committing a crime is fine why not allow people to kick in doors and enter the house shooting? What is the difference between the crimes the McMichaels committed and what I describe? Are you going to claim criminals should be safe in their homes?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 8, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> The McMichaels broke this law. Roddy Broke this law. Their attorneys admit this. Roddy’s attorney says Roddy did not know the pursuit and attempt to stop was illegal. He believed the McMichaels were acting within the law. So Roddys attorney says that Roddys actions should be excused because he was acting in good faith.
> 
> Let me repeat that. Roddy’s attorney says that the McMichaels were breaking the law. He admits that Roddy did too. But that Roddy should be excused because he had no way of knowing the McMichaels were acting in a criminal manner.
> 
> Here there is a ton of precedence. Ignorance of the law is no excuse.


Roddy is a moron.

Cop: He actually exits outta the passenger side, goes to the front of the truck with a handgun.

Roddy: mmm hmmm..

Cop: At some point, the gentleman...

Roddy:... I didn't see him get out the truck but he had to get outta the passenger side, OK go ahead. 

Raw video 3: Body cam from Ahmaud Arbery shooting , William "Roddie" Bryan speaking to police. - YouTube 

Just the tiniest little suggestion from the cop made Roddy agree with the cop that GM got exited from the passenger side and went around to the front of the truck.

However, we know from the video evidence that the elder McMichael certainly did not get out of the passenger side and go around to the front of the truck. He was actually standing in the bed of the truck talking on the phone with the police dispatcher, then clambered over the tailgate at the rear of the truck and went around to the driver's side of the truck.

That shows that Roddy is extremely suggestible. A clear sign of low intelligence.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > The McMichaels broke this law. Roddy Broke this law. Their attorneys admit this. Roddy’s attorney says Roddy did not know the pursuit and attempt to stop was illegal. He believed the McMichaels were acting within the law. So Roddys attorney says that Roddys actions should be excused because he was acting in good faith.
> ...


 anyone can make a minor mistake in a interview under stress however the information they give right after the incident is usually more reliable than the information they give after they've been threatened with death and have lawyers whispering in their ear

They mcMichaels and Roddy are all three morons to be certain but their intentions were good and had Maude surrendered like a civilized citizen he would be in jail and they would be neighborhood Heroes  because Larry English would be perfectly happy pressing charges since he wouldn't have a BLM Target on his back without the death of this mentally retarded Street Criminal

Remember Larry English called his buddy Diego to catch Maude the same night that Travis had his encounter with the prowler who happened to look exactly like arberry

Larry English is a worthless sniveling piece of human filth whose cowardness is likely to send these men to jail because he doesn't have the guts to admit that he was asking the whole neighborhood to help catch arbery and sharing his photo all over social media to that effect


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Let me ask you this. I believe you are a drug dealer. You are dealing out of your house. Why can’t I kick your door in and enter the house shooting because I know you are a drug dealer? You are a criminal. I am certain. If the McMichaels chasing a man they had no evidence of committing a crime is fine why not allow people to kick in doors and enter the house shooting? What is the difference between the crimes the McMichaels committed and what I describe? Are you going to claim criminals should be safe in their homes?


 you're such a silly drama queen

 you're not allowed to kill somebody because their Criminal just like you're not allowed to kill somebody simply because they are fleeing from you 

 they have to threaten you with great bodily harm

IE  run toward you grab your firearm and start punching you in the face


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> You chase him down and shoot him.


 you forgot the part where he attacked you

 that happens to be the integral part

... coincidence I think not


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Notice how all these cowards can't address this simple scenario with their cowardly interpretation of citizen's arrest requirements

You see a man covered in blood jumping out of your neighbors daughter's bedroom window at 4 in the morning who locks eyes with you and then flees in a panic

Under your cowardly interpretation of the law you're not allowed to even pursue this man much less detain him since you did not witness a felony!!!


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 8, 2021)

reply to 26290604 


KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > AA was unarmed, no threat,
> ...



In your top image AA has already been shot. 

Yes. It is a fact that In your top image AA has already been shot.

AA had every right to take the gun from the ruthless ignorant vulgar slob of a man who demanded AA stop and when AA didn’t he shot him.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You see a man covered in blood jumping out of your neighbors daughter's bedroom



The killers eye-witnessed no blood, no weapon on AA  or saw AA jumping out of a Window.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> reply to 26290604
> 
> 
> KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


What would have happened if Maud would have surrendered like a civilized human being in this photo?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > You see a man covered in blood jumping out of your neighbors daughter's bedroom
> ...


True but they recognized the man from their personal interactions with him and the security camera footage so they knew exactly who they were dealing with and exactly what he was suspected of

The citizens of Southern California recognized Richard Ramirez from a photograph and we're legally allowed to run him down and detain him for the police

One day when you grow up and you have a husband a home and a property you'll have a different attitude about Street crime

If you see a man running from a woman's unconscious body clutching a purse your not allowed to detain him since you didn't witness a felony?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

I wonder how many years in prison the social justice mob would demand for this man's criminal actions

After all he detained an individual who he did not witness commit a felony









						SF Man Catches Prowler In The Act, Hangs Onto Him Until Police Arrive: SFist
					

The suspect appears to have used a garage door opener to enter the home.




					sfist.com


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Looks like we have another criminal detention on our hands...how many years in prison should this kid get for daring to stop a man who he did not witness commit a felony?









						A Vermont grocery store worker was fired after stopping a purse snatcher who stole from an elderly woman
					

Amir Shedyak, a grocery store employee, told local news that he was fired after trying to stop a purse snatcher during a shift in August.




					www.google.com


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> most men are cowards that's why the average person who views these types of situations is perfectly comfortable with the notion that a citizen should never interfere with a Criminal under any circumstances but American law makes exceptions for citizens to take criminals under arrest who they have Reasonable Suspicion have committed a felony... this has been a tenet of English common law from time immemorial
> 
> * noticed none of the people defending Maude can answer the simple scenario questions
> 
> ...


I got as far as this ...

_* noticed none of the people defending Maude can answer the simple scenario questions

If you see a man covered in blood jumping out of your neighbor's window at 4 in the morning who Locks eyes with you and then flees in a panic are you allowed to detain him? _​
Seeing what you describe is nothing at all like the McMichaels' witnessed. They didn't see anyone exit a residence. They didn't see anyone with any evidence of a crime having been committed. They didn't see anyone suspiciously "lock eyes" then flee.  And based on the events which actually occurred, according to Georgia law, they had no right to detail Aubrey.

*§ 17-4-60*

A private person may arrest an offender if the offense is committed in his presence or within his immediate knowledge. If the offense is a felony and the offender is escaping or attempting to escape, a private person may arrest him upon reasonable and probable grounds of suspicion.​


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Look at this disgusting monster who beat the heck out of a man who just was looking around in his daughter's bedroom

 he probably only wanted a drink of water 

how many years in prison should this father get for attacking a poor innocent individual who had a health problem?


			Redirect Notice


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > most men are cowards that's why the average person who views these types of situations is perfectly comfortable with the notion that a citizen should never interfere with a Criminal under any circumstances but American law makes exceptions for citizens to take criminals under arrest who they have Reasonable Suspicion have committed a felony... this has been a tenet of English common law from time immemorial
> ...


If you see a man covered in blood jumping out of your neighbor's window at 4 in the morning who Locks eyes with you and then flees in a panic are you allowed to detain him?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 8, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> He does not have to prove his innocence, the prosecution has to prove him guilty.



And from the looks of things, the prosecution is going to have a pretty easy time of doing exactly that...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> If you see a man covered in blood jumping out of your neighbor's window at 4 in the morning who Locks eyes with you and then flees in a panic are you allowed to detain him?



You continue with this idiocy.

Travis McMichael didn't see Arbery jumping out of anywhere...


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


According to that law, no. You'd have to have seen, or have immediate knowledge, that a felony was committed. I see nothing in that statute that allows for suspicion of a felony to detain someone.

That aside, again, your hypothetical still bears absolutely no resemblance to what actually occurred. The McMichaels didn't even see anything to make them suspicious that a felony had been committed. Travis McMichael saw nothing at all -- he was inside his residence. All Gregory McMichael saw was a guy jogging past his residence who he says he recognized being inside the house under construction in the past. Even that event they witnessed in the past doesn't satisfy § 17-4-60 because trespassing isn't a felony.

They had absolutely no legal recourse to detain Aubrey. And Aubrey had absolutely no obligation to stop for them. Once Travis exited his vehicle and pointed a shotgun at Aubrey, he already committed aggravated assault. At that point, if anything, Aubrey had the right to defend himself from an imminent threat to his life. The McMichaels' are fucked. And not in a good way.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > reply to 26290604
> ...


What I think would have happened is that the police who were only a minute or so away would have ran Arbery's ID and found out that he was on probation.

Larry English probably would have declined to prosecute Arbery for his trespass/burglary because he lives out of the county and it would be a bother. A waste of time.

Cops would have explained to Arbery that, whether he knows it or not, he has been menacing the neighborhood by prowling around at night and frequenting a vacant house, and that he is featured on several security camera videos that were posted on facebook and nextdoor.

Arbery would have said "I dindu it" and copped a nasty attitude.

Arbery would get out of jail Monday morning.

Arbery's probation officer would give him a stern warning and threaten to make him wear a GPS ankle monitor.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> All Gregory McMichael saw was a guy jogging past his residence


That's complete bullshit.

According to multiple eye witnesses and the video evidence, Arbery was *NOT* jogging.

But apparently, due to your low IQ, the fake news media has easily convinced your feeble mind that he was jogging.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 8, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > The McMichaels broke this law. Roddy Broke this law. Their attorneys admit this. Roddy’s attorney says Roddy did not know the pursuit and attempt to stop was illegal. He believed the McMichaels were acting within the law. So Roddys attorney says that Roddys actions should be excused because he was acting in good faith.
> ...



And the lawyer? Is the lawyers for Greg and Roddy both morons too?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Let me ask you this. I believe you are a drug dealer. You are dealing out of your house. Why can’t I kick your door in and enter the house shooting because I know you are a drug dealer? You are a criminal. I am certain. If the McMichaels chasing a man they had no evidence of committing a crime is fine why not allow people to kick in doors and enter the house shooting? What is the difference between the crimes the McMichaels committed and what I describe? Are you going to claim criminals should be safe in their homes?
> ...



Or charge towards someone with a shotgun shouting stop get on the ground?

Only a person who hates America would claim the McMichaels were innocent.


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > All Gregory McMichael saw was a guy jogging past his residence
> ...


The same eyewitnesses who murdered him? He's seen on video jogging away from the house under construction.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And of course you are simply lying again.


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Nope, there is surveillance video from the house across the street.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Bullshit. I posted that video earlier in the thread. That video does not show Arbery jogging.

It shows Arbery walking down the street. Then stop in front of 220 Satilla. Then walk into the garage, then come out of the garage and walk around the house towards the back. Then it shows him come sprinting out the front door and head south on Satilla, towards the McMichael residence.

It does not show him jogging.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So you think it's illegal to detain someone who a former professional law enforcement agent knows (has immediate knowledge) is suspected in a felony crime?

At what point in the video do you believe you see Travis McMichael pointing a shotgun at maud?

So if I see a disheveled individual climbing out of my neighbors daughter's bedroom window at 4 a.m. covered in blood who locks eyes with me and then flees in a panic I'm not allowed to pursue or detain him because I did not witness him commit a felony?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


As soon as Maude sees the neighbor across the street on the phone staring dead at him he Sprints out of the front door like Usain Bolt with the cheetah on his ass because he knows damn good and well a neighbor is reporting a burglary to 911 

he wants to get the hell out of there before the cops show up

Why else would he attack two men with guns?

As an experienced criminal from a criminal family with several felonies and currently on parole he knew he was about to be done for intent to commit felony burglary and would be doing a bid in jail

He was very nervous because he had hit the same place several times in the last few weeks 

 Larry English didn't even know what the hell was in there because he likely had illegal labor using pawn shop tools

 news flash for the rest of you privileged white people that don't know dick about crime or the criminal world illegal labor largely uses Black Market tools that they don't report when stolen from a job site


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> So you think it's illegal to detain someone who a former professional law enforcement agent knows (has immediate knowledge) is suspected in a felony crime?



Yes. And I am not alone. Judges. Current cops. Lawyers. All of them say it is illegal too. In fact two of the Defense Attorneys representing the Defendants agree it is illegal.



> At what point in the video do you believe you see Travis McMichael pointing a shotgun at maud?
> 
> So if I see a disheveled individual climbing out of my neighbors daughter's bedroom window at 4 a.m. covered in blood who locks eyes with me and then flees in a panic I'm not allowed to pursue or detain him because I did not witness him commit a felony?



Correct. Welcome to Georgia. Obey the law and mind your business. Want to help? Turn the kiddie porn off in your phone and start recording so the cops can find the guy and arrest him legally. Stop the delusions of your getting on Fox as the Hero of the Week.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


yeah 

That's the one that catches mod sprinting out the front door

You know like a normal jogger.... they Sprint right out their front door and into the street without looking for cars


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > So you think it's illegal to detain someone who a former professional law enforcement agent knows (has immediate knowledge) is suspected in a felony crime?
> ...


I always thought Georgia was a disgusting backwards piece of crap place but I never believed it was so hopeless that it would allow criminals to run rampant

I may have been wrong but I always got a queasy feeling driving through the place

(shudder)

 if I had to guess you southern sissys are overreacting to your International redneck status and simply overcompensating trying to look "woke"

On the for real tho you just got dick smacked by Oprah and brown-nosing hardcore for cab money


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > So you think it's illegal to detain someone who a former professional law enforcement agent knows (has immediate knowledge) is suspected in a felony crime?
> ...


what would have happened to maud if he just stood his ground?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 8, 2021)

I can see why Georgia's embarrassed and wants to look woke by sucking up to the BLM propaganda nutsack, Oprah said it's a fact so that's thats its a shame they lack the spine to act like a civilized state and don't blame every interracial interaction on hate


----------



## Dremco (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> 
> the simple fact is arberry was a well-known local Petty Criminal who was caught casing out a house that had suffered a string of recent burglaries and fled like a thief when he was confronted by the neighbor
> 
> ...


Dotard lost. Get over it hillbilly.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> So you think it's illegal to detain someone who a former professional law enforcement agent knows (has immediate knowledge) is suspected in a felony crime?



Soon after three white males conjoined that afternoon to commit malice murder, felony murder, aggravated assault, false imprisonment and criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment, there has been no reports of a black male fitting AA’s description committing any crimes or being a suspect of any crime or theft or burglary of any property immediately preceding the aforementioned crime spree listed above. Therefore it was impossible for any of the three white males to have immediate knowledge that the black male they were attacking was a suspect of committing a felony crime?

It’s impossible to have knowledge of a crime that did not happen, so it is an impossible defense.

A young black male was executed without arrest it trial for committing no crime whosoever.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> At one point Arberry decided he was going to attack the McMichaels and ran towards Travis grabbing his shotgun and punching him in the face numerous times committing a felony assault








What were you doing wherever you live at the same exact moment when that image existed in real life that you were able through ESP to avail yourself ITV the thought that went through AA’s mind right then. Quite the gifts you have. Reading the mind of an unknown black guy out for a jog in a small community in Georgia. 

And the gift of seeing through sheet metal, seats, and an engine compartment such that you know exactly what happened right here during that one second that the first shot was fired hitting AA in the lower chest. 





You are one gifted racist.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Again you toss accusations around to people who are obeying the established law. Laws that have been on the books for decades. Laws that were debated and discussed for years in courtrooms across the state. Some of them have been on the books for half a century. Or more.

I honestly do not understand the hostility. For years now we keep hearing how Conservatives are good and decent law abiding people. Now abiding by the law is something only a liberal would do.

Nobody on this message board wrote the laws. Those people are certainly long dead. I doubt that any Judges who established the precedence are still alive.

Roddy’s attorney says the McMichaels broke the law. Greg’s attorney says that yes Travis broke the law. Both of them are arguing you can’t hold their client responsible for the criminal conduct of Travis.

But let’s answer your question. If I had seen this murder take place. The first instinct would have been to pull my own weapon and shoot Travis for committing the murder. It would have been wrong though. I wouldn’t have placed him under citizens arrest. That isn’t my duty either.

My duty as a citizen is to report the truth to the best of my ability to the authorities.

You said if I saw someone coming out of a house. What would I do? Well if you were my neighbor I’d begin by hoping my eyeglasses were not on. That way I couldn’t identify the public servant who had eliminated another piece of trash from societies gutter.

But if I was wearing my glasses, I would tell the truth to the cops. Do my level best to pick the baddie out of a lineup. And testify to the best of my ability when the trial came up.

That is my duty as a Citizen. Not to chase someone down. Nor confront him.

My duty to my family can not be met if I am in prison. So by knowing and obeying the law I avoid that outcome. Yet according to you I am the fool. The idiot. The good law abiding citizen. Who is apparently liberal.

You have the same choices as the McMichaels. You go do what you want. But don’t cry when someone takes issue with your criminal behavior. But absolutely argue with your attorney when he says the evidence is clear. You did it. And you broke the law doing it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

TRAVIS MCMICHAEL, GREG MCMICHAEL and WILLIAM R BRYAN are poster children of False Imprisonment under Georgia Law.   26296409 reply to 26294441



KingGUERRILLA said:


> At what point in the video do you believe you see Travis McMichael pointing a shotgun at maud?



We have. But a perfectly aimed shotgun is not critical to convict TRAVIS MCMICHAEL, GREG MCMICHAEL and WILLIAM R BRYAN, individually and as parties of False Imprisonment for violating the personal liberty of Ahmaud Arbery, by unlawfully confining and detaining Ahmaud Arbery without legal authority. 

Count 8 is not based upon the use or position of the shotgun. The accused did chase Ahmaud Artery with a Ford F-150 pickup truck and a Chevy Silverado pickup truck through the public roadways of the Satilla Shores neighborhood and did confine and detain Ahmaud Arbery on Holmes Drive using said pickup trucks. 

COUNT8
and the Grand Jurors, aforesaid, in the name and behalf of the citizens of Georgia, further charge and accuse TRAVIS MCMICHAEL, GREG MCMICHAEL and WILLIAM R BRYAN, individually and as parties concerned in the commission of a crime, with the offense of FALSE IMPRISONMENT, O.C.G.A. 16-5-41, for that the said accused person, in the County of Glynn and State of Georgia, on or about the 23rd day of February, 2020, in violation of the personal liberty of Ahmaud Arbery, did unlawfully confine and detain Ahmaud Arbery without legal authority, to wit: said accused did chase Ahmaud Artery with a Ford F-150 pickup truck and a Chevy Silverado pickup truck through the public roadways of the Satilla Shores neighborhood and did confine and detain Ahmaud Arbery on Holmes Drive using said pickup trucks, contrary to the laws of said State, the good order, peace and dignity thereof.



			https://www.wsav.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/75/2020/06/INDICTMENT-IN-ARBERY-CASE.pdf


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > AA was unarmed, no threat,
> ...



AA  was shot and bleeding from the chest . right here;





 AA was unarmed, not a threat until he was shot. And TM has admitted to firing the first shot. 

COUNT6
and the Grand Jurors, aforesaid, in the name and behalf of the citizens of Georgia, further charge and accuse TRAVIS MCMICHAEL, GREG MCMICHAEL and WILLIAM R BRYAN, individually and as parties concerned in the commission of a crime, with the offense of AGGRAVATED ASSAULT, O.C.G.A. 16-5-21, for that the said accused person, in the County of Glynn and State of Georgia, on or about the 23rd day of February, 2020, did make an assault upon the person of Ahmaud Arbery with a frrearm, deadly weapon, to wit: a 12 gauge shotgun, contrary to the laws of said State, the good order, peace and dignity thereof.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> I’m sure GBI has this analyzed and enhanced and I’ll bet they can determine with certainty that  TMs back foot was a full truck length out in front of the bumper.



Look at the shadow of Gregory McMichael. He is not a full truck length in front of the truck.

That is a 13th generation Ford F-150 with a regular cab and short box. It's length is 209.3 inches.





You are a fucking liar. Why are you lying to the USMB forum?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


  You can also argue that 2+2=5.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Look at the shadow of Gregory McMichael. He is not a full truck length in front of the truck.







So how far is AA’s foot on the centerline if you had to guess?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Bryan didn't make a minor mistake during the interview. The cop made a major mistake during the interview by suggesting to him that Gregory McMichael exited the passenger side of the truck and went around to the front of the truck with a handgun when Arbery was shot.

That's not what happened.

Gregory McMichael was still standing in the bed of the truck talking to the dispatcher on Travis McMichael's cell phone when all three shots are fired.

William Bryan is so fucking stupid that if the cop suggested that a flying saucer came out of the sky and an alien jumped out and zapped Arbery with a ray gun, Arbery probably would have agreed with him.

He's as stupid as the idiots in this thread who are so fucking suggestible that they believe that the McMichaels told the cops that they were attempting to detain or arrest Arbery, just because they heard someone on the fake news say so.

He's as stupid as the idiots who believe the fake news reports which falsely claim that two white men shot a black jogger.

Retarded people are very suggestible.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the shadow of Gregory McMichael. He is not a full truck length in front of the truck.
> ...



You should not call me a liar since you don’t understand the poor quality of depth perception within a photo. 





AAs foot is easily 18 ft from the front bumper if the distance from the bumper shadow to the open door shadow is about six feet.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the shadow of Gregory McMichael. He is not a full truck length in front of the truck.
> ...


Neither of his feet are on the centerline.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

How about 15 FT on the centerline from the shadow of the of the front bumper to the point between TM!s feet. 

reply to 26296804


Muhammed said:


> Neither of his feet are on the centerline.




So, how far do you approximate AA’s heel is from the bumper of the truck as measured on the centerline?






I’m  saying around 18 feet. 

what about you?







That’s Pretty close to a Truck Length - and I see you are reduced to an emogee   So you must agree with my rough calculation.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> View attachment 439986
> 
> How about 15 FT on the centerline from the shadow of the of the front bumper to the point between TM!s feet.
> 
> ...


travis was standing by the drivers seat when he shoulderd his shotgun to warn arberry that he was armed since it was clear that Arberry was now closing on his position 


travis then walked around the drivers side open door and toward the front of the veichle as arberry was now approaching the rear of his truck

arberry then ran around the passanger side in a sneak attack ambush maneuver and cut a hard 90degree turn attacking travis in a suicidal attempt to escape police custody

travis walked from the drivers side to the front of a truck to protect himself from a criminal who may open fire as the engine block is the only tactically acceptable cover area but was shocked when Maud pulled his al-Qaida suicide attack instead of surrendering

travis walked about 3 feet from his 1st position while Arberry snuck up around his truck and tried to beat a shotgun out of Travis's hands after running DIRECTLY AT men with guns for well over 30 meters


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


if Travis McMichael shot him while he was innocently jogging by he would be shot in his side not in his chest

Maude rushed Travis trying to dislodge his shotgun and then was shot in response to his provocation by attacking a man who was standing his ground

you're not allowed to attack somebody because you're scared of their gun

Perhaps if Travis McMichael was actually pointing a shotgun at Arberry you may have a case but I think your best option is to argue that mauds mental retardation and exposure to BLM propaganda caused him to panic at the sight of a white man holding a firearm who was chasing him after he got caught casing out a house

I know it's difficult to protect a mentally retarded Street criminal with a history of  aggressive confrontational Behavior and thefts that caused him to be a felon and  on probation well before the day he attacked to professional lawmen who were standing their ground and paid for it with his short felonious life


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

reply to post: 26297241

You are being cross examined so be clear as to the precise location of each shooting position that was established by TM.

The truck is facing east for clarification.

TM - Shooter POSITION #1


KingGUERRILLA said:


> travis was standing by the drivers seat when he shoulderd his shotgun to warn arberry that he was armed



Is it correct that TM was facing west? Was the shotgun pointed in AA’s direction.

Did TM have time in this position to get back into his truck and give up his attempt  to detain AA and then resume the chase instead from behind inside the safety of the truck he was driving.  Yes or no?

TM - Shooter POSITION #2


KingGUERRILLA said:


> travis then walked around the drivers side open door and toward the front of the veichle as arberry was now approaching the rear of his truck


This is not seen on the video so exactly where is this position relative to the double yellow line, the drivers side front tire, headlight or the grille on the front of the truck. Which direction is TM facing and what is the position of the shotgun at this moment?

TM - Shooter POSITION #3


KingGUERRILLA said:


> travis walked from the drivers side to the front of a truck.


This is not seen on the video so exactly where is this position relative to the double yellow line, the drivers side front tire, headlight or the grille on the front of the truck. Which direction is TM facing and what is the position of the shotgun at this


TM - Shooter POSITION #4 When first shot is fired?

This is not seen on the video so exactly where is this position relative to the double yellow line, the drivers side front tire, headlight or the grille on the front of the truck. Which direction is TM facing and what is the position of the shotgun at this

Please be precise moment.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 9, 2021)

Christ. You people have given this Guerilla fool 64 pages of attention he didn't deserve. Is ignorance should have been ignored starting at Post# 1.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

THE 45 degree path in front of the truck reply to 26297414


KingGUERRILLA said:


> if Travis McMichael shot him while he was innocently jogging by he would be shot in his side not in his chest



You are a liar because you can only see AA’s 45 degree turn:





And you do not have TM’s location on camera nor can you deny that TM is in AA’s path if that path continued for about half a second after AA disappears from sight.

An abrupt 90 degree turn is not consistent with the video evidence after the first shot was fired. That is because it is most consistent with the fact that TMs retreating foot was on the centerline about 15 feet beyond the front bumper of the truck. That is only possible if both men were on a 45 degree path. Moving Southeast while out of sight the camera.(assuming the truck is facing due east)

These images establish that distance the men were when coming back into view.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

hjmick said:


> Christ. You people have given this Guerilla fool 64 pages of attention he didn't deserve. Is ignorance should have been ignored starting at Post# 1.



I’m doing this  for AHMAD. It is sickening to see these racist moronic gun enthusiasts spew lie after lie to denigrate the victim and hero worship the morons with guns who killed him.
And it keeps them busy so there’s less chance they go out and hurt somebody with their guns.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> reply to post: 26297241
> 
> You are being cross examined so be clear as to the precise location of each shooting position that was established by TM.
> 
> ...


bro, you can literally see the muzzle blast in the video I posted making it painfully clear what happened


lol @ shadow puppets


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Christ. You people have given this Guerilla fool 64 pages of attention he didn't deserve. Is ignorance should have been ignored starting at Post# 1.
> ...


his name was Ahmaud BTW

*so funny

what would the police have done if THEY were the ones who caught him sprinting out of Larry's front door?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



Told him to go home and stay away.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


No, you're the liar. That video is sped up as evidenced by the clock in the top left corner where seconds can be seen ticking away much faster than real time. He was jogging just like he's seen jogging in the video recorded by Bryan.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> bro, you can literally see the muzzle blast in the video I posted making it painfully clear what happened



You are a liar. This is from the video you posted with your reply.




We see TM’s hat in continuous motion moving from right to left after the first shot.

Where do you see AA punching TM above the shoulder before the shot?
Where do you see TM in shooting position 2 and 3 prior to the shot.

TM - Shooter POSITION #2


KingGUERRILLA said:


> travis then walked around the drivers side open door and toward the front of the veichle as arberry was now approaching the rear of his truck



TM - Shooter POSITION #3


KingGUERRILLA said:


> travis walked from the drivers side to the front of a truck.



The prosecutor attorney is asking you what you see beyond a shadow of a doubt, And you say fuckoff - watch the video that doesn’t show it.

That won’t go well.

The first shot a little before this:



After the first shot TM’s foot backs across the centerline about 15 ft ahead of the front bumper. But the question for you is where was TM about half a second before the first shot? He must be well across the centerline in your 
TM - Shooter POSITION #3


KingGUERRILLA said:


> travis walked from the drivers side to the front of a truck.



What’s your problem? Where is that? Is he over by the passenger side headlamp right up against the front grill cutting off AA’s intended path? Where is the shotgun aimed in Shooter POSITION #3


KingGUERRILLA said:


> travis walked from the drivers side to the front of a truck.



If you don’t know you can admit it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


_*"So you think it's illegal to detain someone who a former professional law enforcement agent knows (has immediate knowledge) is suspected in a felony crime?"*_

Fail. Arbery did not commit a felony by entering that property.

_*"At what point in the video do you believe you see Travis McMichael pointing a shotgun at maud?"*_

It's why they were charged with aggravated assault. 

_*"So if I see a disheveled individual climbing out of my neighbors daughter's bedroom window at 4 a.m. covered in blood who locks eyes with me and then flees in a panic I'm not allowed to pursue or detain him because I did not witness him commit a felony?"*_

I don't know why you persist with that hypothetical scenario? Not only were you shown the law does not allow to detain someone because you think they may have committed a felony; but even worse, it bears zero resemblance to anything which occurred in this case.

In fact, that you keep referring to your hypothetical scenario instead of referring to the known facts of this case, you unwittingly confess you can't show any legal reason for the McMichaels to detain Arbery.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


_*"He was very nervous because he had hit the same place several times in the last few weeks"*_

By, _*"hit,"*_ you mean trespassed on that property. Remember,  the home owner had a surveillance camera in there and said he never saw Arbery take anything. And trespassing without stealing or intending to steal is just a misdemeanor.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> bro, you can literally see the muzzle blast in the video I posted making it painfully clear what happened



I know when the first shot was fired. it’s right about here. When TM’s white cap is seen through the windshield between the frame and the headrest. Yellow Arrow:








What I cannot see is where TM was when you claim to see him in


TM - Shooter POSITION #3


KingGUERRILLA said:


> travis walked from the drivers side to the front of a truck.



that’s where you claim tin see AA punch and grab the gun before being shot.

I try to see that but can’t find it. Will you please show us the image where you see it. Capture it and post it f




We can’t see the gun. Can’t see AA Grabbing it?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Do you start your jogs by sprinting out your front door through your yard and into the street without looking for traffic?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Illegal labor oftentimes uses stolen pawn shop tools and they don't call the police and report it missing because they don't have receipts for that crap

That's why illegal Mexican labor is so often targeted for theft and robbery

The privileged white homeowner that lived on the other side of town has no idea what's in that place at any given day therefore has no idea what was stolen

A bucket full of high-quality fixtures can fetch well over $100 on the black market and the homeowner would have no way of knowing if it was stolen since he isn't the one using  the tools in that property

Larry English was so concerned about the thefts at his property that he installed thousands of dollars worth of security measures in an effort to catch the thief

Just because he recanted his reports under the threat of death coming from the BLM antifa freaks doesn't mean he didn't issue all those reports and asked the neighborhood to help him catch the thief whose picture he likely shared on the Satilla Shores Facebook page


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The reason you don't want to address my hypothetical scenario is because when you apply your cowardly interpretation of Georgia law to it your cowardly interpretation becomes clearly ridiculous

Law has to be applied across all similar cases it can't just be applied to your favorites in ways you deem favorable

You're suggesting that it was illegal for the McMichaels to pursue Maude because  they did not witness him commit a felony in the state of Georgia

 apply that ridiculous logic to this scenario and see how it shakes out

_* if I see a disheveled individual climbing out of my neighbors daughter's bedroom window at 4 a.m. covered in blood who locks eyes with me and then flees in a panic I'm not allowed to pursue or detain him because I did not witness him commit a felony in the state of GA

 while you're at it review these cases and tell me how many years you think these Good Samaritans should spend in prison for illegally detaining the crooks *_

SF Man Catches Prowler In The Act, Hangs Onto Him Until Police Arrive: SFist/


A Vermont grocery store worker was fired after stopping a purse snatcher who stole from an elderly woman


'Messed with the wrong family:' North Carolina dad fights back against secret peeper he found in child's bedroom


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > bro, you can literally see the muzzle blast in the video I posted making it painfully clear what happened
> ...


Your shadow puppets are ridiculous 

anybody can simply watch this video and literally see the shotgun blast go off as it exits the upper right-hand portion of the vehicle that is blocking the action

It's abundantly clear that the shot was fired after maud initiated violent contact with Travis McMichael and the shot emanated from a low position and went high at around or 45° angle meaning it was fired from a hip position not an aimed position...

You can literally see maud skip right before contact is made and thats highly indicative of a punch set up but its possible he was just off balance from the hard 90° attack and was simply grabbing at the muzzle of the gun... it's abundantly clear that he was grabbing at the gun because as soon as they become visible again he's got hold of it with two hands



You don't know this stuff because you work at Starbucks and don't have any criminal experience or any real world fight experience


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You can tell by his posture that he's sprinting out of the front door  and the fact that the camera's frame rate clearly depicts him at a much faster Pace than jogging as he covered so much distance between seconds

The McMichaels also reported him at a full Sprint when he went past their house

It's a ridiculous notion to suggest this kid was jogging for Fitness when he was wearing long cotton cargo shorts and had shoes laced so LOOSE that his heels were literally a few inches from the back of his sneaker


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


There was no sprinting. Again, the surveillance video of him going in and coming out of that property is sped up.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


And you still have zero evidence that Arbery either took anything from that property,  or even intended to take anything. There's no evidence he committed a felony by entering that property.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Your lying again, I did address it. I posted the actual law regarding citizen's arrest and pointed out it doesn't allow for a suspect to be detained just because you _*think*_ they may have committed a felony. Can you make your arguments without lying?

And none of the articles you linked are applicable he as none of them occurred in Georgia where only Georgia's law on citizen's arrest is relevant to the McMichaels' case. Even worse for youn those articles all involved detaining someone who was witnessed committing a felony or who had immediate knowledge a felony had been committed. Unlike your worthless hypothetical scenario in which no one witnesses or has immediate knowledge of a felony.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It's abundantly clear that the shot was fired after maud initiated violent contact with Travis McMichael



The shot



Freeze the frame where you think the first  blast is heard because your gibberish makes no sense at all.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


This is the frame from that video the moment the first shot was fired...




... it is clear Arbery was too far away at that point to punch McMichael.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Utter nonsense. Here's video of someone, possibly Arbery seen jogging away from that house on another occasion wearing long cargo shorts..


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So you're saying maud walked out of the front door of Larry Englishs property the same way he walked in?

@ 5 minutes 15 seconds


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


No. He walked in and jogged out.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What was he looking for in there?

it seems like he was scouring the property for something


----------



## impuretrash (Jan 9, 2021)

I just cant get over the fact that his name is pronounced Armed Robbery LMFAO


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Do you think the McMichaels had reasonable suspicion that he was committing a burglary?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


looks more like he took a glance to the left saw somebody coming and took off running to me

He certainly didn't walk into the yard and look around on the day of his shooting but bolted out of the home through the doorway into the yard and onto the street without looking for traffic at a full Sprint

In fact that's what caught Gregory McMichaels Professional Eye

Not only did he recognize the criminal personally he also noticed that he was running Full Tilt and that is a highly suspicious scenario and indicative that he's trying to elude someone who has spotted him

Criminals that flee their crimes are actually a small percentage of the criminal population most of them don't even run but Maude had a long celebrated history of running from law enforcement going back to his felonious gun at school days


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


There's no way of knowing why he entered. Still, there's no evidence he stole anything or even attempted to steal anything.

But even more to the point, Neither McMichael had either witnessed him committing a felony or had immediate knowledge he had committed a felony.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


They had none. They didn't see him exit that property.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Even if he ran out of that construction site, it matters not since neither McMichael saw him exit the property.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Actually they did because Larry English was so desperate to catch the criminal who was robbing his property he was calling his neighbors whenever Maude set off his security system in addition to the police

Now that Larry English is receiving death threats he's trying to walk back his involvement in informing the McMichaels and the rest of the neighborhood that Maude was a wanted man

You don't have to be Inspector Clouseau to figure out that a young street criminal with a history of theft whom is repeatedly caught on video in a structure that had suffered a series of thefts was your primary suspect

 What would the police have done if they drove up and saw him sprinting out of the front door of Larry Englishs home when they have a bunch of reports of trespasses and thefts associated with the property?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


except they had immediate knowledge that Larry English had identified him as the primary suspect via the Satilla Shores Facebook group

the people who ran down and apprehended the famous serial killer Richard Ramirez did not witness him commit a felony that day but only recognized him from a photograph that was circulated in the newspaper just as the McMichaels only recognized maud as the primary suspect due to the information they had received and their personal first-hand interactions with him

The whole neighborhood was chasing this kid whenever they saw him because everybody knew he was the one that kept trespassing in their neighborhood creeping through the shadows and running when confronted

Larry English even called his neighbor Diego who promptly grabbed his 911 handgun and went over there to catch maud in the act after he set off larrys security system on the same night that Travis McMichaels saw maud running into the structure and fishing around in his waistband as if he was packing a firearm... the kid was wanted and too stupid to realize the neighborhood was looking for him


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


_*Actually they did because Larry English was so desperate to catch the criminal who was robbing his property he was calling his neighbors whenever Maude set off his security system in addition to the police*_

You're lying again. English never said anyone robbed him.

That you have to lie to make your arguments reveals how worthless your position is.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Nope, no one ever reported Arbery committing a felony in regards to that property. And the law requires a felony be committed in the McMichaels' presence or an immediate knowledge of a felony, neither of which applied to them as Travis was indoors and Gregory only saw Arbery running past his residence.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



And you link to stories in other states. Thus proving you are ignorant about America.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 you sound like a privileged white person who doesn't know much about Street crime... let me take you to school on the short bus

Construction sites are hotbeds of theft because there's a lot of untraceable pawn shop tools laying around that the owner of the house has no clue about since he's not the one in there doing the work

Even his illegal Mexican labor isn't going to report the theft of hundreds of dollars of tools because they are illegal... that's one of the reasons why illegal Mexicans are so commonly targeted as victims of crime

There were lots of things stolen from that house and Larry English was very motivated to catch the young black male who kept illegally entering his property until he started getting the death threats that made him recant his story

 maybe you guys can find a little old lady who had her purse snatched and threatened her with a serious beating if she reports it to polic, is that something that sounds up your alley?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So you're saying that Georgia has less aggressive criminal penalties than San Francisco?

SF Man Catches Prowler In The Act, Hangs Onto Him Until Police Arrive: SFist/

by your cowardly interpretation of law what this man did is illegal

after all he did not witness this citizen commit a felony!!

 how many years of prison do you want this San Francisco resident to receive for illegally detaining a citizen?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Do you think the McMichaels had reasonable suspicion that he was committing a burglary





Faun said:


> But even more to the point, Neither McMichael had either witnessed him committing a felony or had immediate knowledge he had committed a felony.



KingGUERRILLA believes that “gut feelings” as long as it’s a white gut having white feelings about bad black people running from sonething is significant cause to commit malice murder, felony murder, aggravated assault, false imprisonment and criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment.

Gut instinct is all the authority GM  needed to arm up, chase, trap and blockade an unarmed jogger and shoot to kill if their  gut suspect refuses to give up the liberty of ignoring three lunatics with trucks n guns and a Confederate Flag on the toolbox.

That’s what GM told the cops:

Richard Dial: (01:07:10)
Greg McMichael, pretty much relates on the body cam footage and then later on, whenever there’s, he actually is interviewed on camera by the Glenn County Police Department, he makes admissions to seeing Mr. Arbery running down the roadway. His statement to the effect is he didn’t know Mr. Arbery had stolen anything or not, but he had a gut feeling that Mr. Arbery may have been responsible for thefts that were in the neighborhood previously. And he actually, I think he actually says gut, his instinct told him that.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think the McMichaels had reasonable suspicion that he was committing a burglary
> ...


Maude wasn't shot over a "gut feeling" he was shot because he committed a felony assault against two men who were standing their ground

a gut feeling may have been what mr. McMichael said in a classic case of Southern parlance but what he really had was probable cause and immediate knowledge that arberry was involved in the burglary activity in the neighborhood

He was 100% certain that Arberry was guilty of repeated trespasses on mr. English's property as he was part and participle to the Facebook group that were discussing the repeated criminal activity in their neighborhood and had likely seen numerous photos of a man he personally knew from his experience as a professional law enforcement agent

Citizen's arrest is often times predicated on nothing more than probable cause

When someone uses violence to resist a citizen's arrest they are the criminal not the person who may be making a mistake by simply detaining someone because they suspect them of criminal activity

I've been coaching young black males for over 20 years in the school systems of our great nation and I universally implore them to never use violence in an effort to escape an arrest but to comply and sue their ass in court like a civilized human being

just look at the Starbucks Fiasco a couple of black jerks popped off to a manager and then resisted arrest when the police responded to her 100% legal request to have them removed from her place of business yet they got paid millions of dollars and she was fired for doing nothing more than being jerks while black 

they became wealthy overnight simply because they didn't try to punch anybody in the throat while they were being arrested


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

* notice how none of these social justice Warriors cant apply their cowardly interpretation of the law to these other disparate cases of citizen's arrest even in a place like ultra-liberal San Francisco California where a man detained another individual without having witnessed a felony yet didn't spend a night in jail
SF Man Catches Prowler In The Act, Hangs Onto Him Until Police Arrive: SFist/


A Vermont grocery store worker was fired after stopping a purse snatcher who stole from an elderly woman


'Messed with the wrong family:' North Carolina dad fights back against secret peeper he found in child's bedroom



It's likely just a case of the Southern Hillbillies down in Georgia over reacting to their International reputation and trying desperately to appear woke 

I always got a gross feeling from Georgia...yuck


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> There's no way of knowing why he entered. Still, there's no evidence he stole anything or even attempted to steal anything.


  What legitimate reason does he have to repeatedly enter that house?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Maude wasn't shot over a "gut feeling" he was shot because he committed a felony assault against two men who were standing their ground



even after 6 1/2 minutes of being chased and trapped and and assaulted AA would have been justified to attack TM as you claim he did. But you are lying about that and you cannot even defend it because AA was shot first. I take the word of the GBI investigator who states that clear fact several times in all the hearings.

GM’s admission that he only had a gut feeling is what is the reason why he and his two cohorts are sitting in prison right now and will probably stay there for a very long time.

The three charged man apparently don’t dispute the GBI investigators account of what GM said about the gut feeling.

It’s the gut feeling admission that illuminates the three defendants opportunity to claim they were making a legal citizens arrest. It’s the gut feeling admission that makes all these crimes exactly what they’ve done to break the laws of the state of Georgia.

false imprisonment and criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment.

Your heroes the morons with guns are charged with false imprisonment and criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment for the seven minute chase and attempt and apprehension which are separate from the incident with the shotgun which added aggravated assault.

The murder charges then are automatically tacked on if someone dies when a person is in the act of committing a felony. The aggravated assault charges involving the shotgun are separate from the false imprisonment charges. But it doesn’t matter because AA died while three heroes of yours were committing multiple Felonies.

 If during the chase your goons did the same thing for 6 1/2 minutes but Afell in the ditch and broke his neck and died they would have the same murder charges.

And the biggest problem with all these pages of lies and false hoods and 80 attic scenarios is that in Georgia no one gets to claim self-defense for any reason even if the victim tries to attack if the self-defense claim occurs during the act of committing a felony.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Maude wasn't shot over a "gut feeling" he was shot because he committed a felony assault against two men who were standing their ground
> ...





NotfooledbyW said:


> I take the word of the GBI investigator


dial is paid to lock the mcmichels away like oprah said...

you keep quoting a guy who said travis AIMED his gun at maude and we know thats FALSE

LOL...i called the mcmichels morons not "heros" a bunch of times

if ahmaud was shot as he was innocenty jogging by how come he was hit in the FRONT of his chest and not his side?

your criminal hero ate lead

too bad he didnt just keep
'"jogging while black"


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Since you hate America. Let me say this. Trespassing in Georgia isn’t a major deal. If Arbury rushed out of the house and the cops were there and Arbury had nothing on him that was stolen. Then the cops would have let him go. Because there is a sequence that has to be followed. And part of that Sequence would be English there to press charges.

So keep quoting your other state stories. Idiot. And I’ll keep mocking you.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


so english was ok with him robbing his home?

dont think so sport!


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



English wasn’t there. So he couldn’t press charges for simple trespassing. Which is all Arbury did that day. So the police could not arrest him.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> you keep quoting a guy who said travis AIMED his gun at maude and we know thats FALSE



You posted that guy who says that you dumb ass.

You are a liar when you say that because we don’t have video of the entire chase and no one can see on video the position of the shotgun when the first shot was fired.

You’ve been asked to show an image where we can see AA grab the gun and punch TM
before the first shot. You can’t do it
Because you are a liar..


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> It’s the gut feeling admission that illuminates the three defendants opportunity to claim they were making a legal citizens arrest.


I already posted the body cam video of the police interviewing them in this thread. Neither of McMichaels say anything about a "gut feeling". They also did not claim that they attempted to make a citizens arrest.

You've been watching too much fake news.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2021)

impuretrash said:


> I just cant get over the fact that his name is pronounced Armed Robbery LMFAO


And he died while committing an armed robbery.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> THE 45 degree path in front of the truck reply to 26297414
> 
> 
> KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


 

This happened around 1PM. Nobody casts a 20 foot long shadow at 1PM, jackass.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > It’s the gut feeling admission that illuminates the three defendants opportunity to claim they were making a legal citizens arrest.
> ...



Find the objections by the defense attorney’s if the GBI investigator is just making this all up.

Richard Dial: (01:07:10)

Greg McMichael, pretty much relates on the body cam footage and then later on, whenever there’s, he actually is interviewed on camera by the Glenn County Police Department, he makes admissions to seeing Mr. Arbery running down the roadway. His statement to the effect is he didn’t know Mr. Arbery had stolen anything or not, but he had a gut feeling that Mr. Arbery may have been responsible for thefts that were in the neighborhood previously. And he actually, I think he actually says gut, his instinct told him that.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> This happened around 1PM. Nobody casts a 20 foot long shadow at 1PM, jackass.



Never said they did. You are a liar. it took you that long to come up that.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> This happened around 1PM. Nobody casts a 20 foot long shadow at 1PM, jackass.



The truck has an 18 ft shadow. Front shadow line to rear bumper line. 




That sets a rough scale to determine that TM is backing across the centerline at around 15 FT from the front of the truck.

why is TM that far away from the front of the truck If he was standing his ground left of center and was attacked when AA turned 90 degrees to attack him?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > This happened around 1PM. Nobody casts a 20 foot long shadow at 1PM, jackass.
> ...


In a frame that you posted you can see their shadows under the truck. And you claimed that they were a full truck length in front of the truck. Exactly how long do you think their shadows are? 

If they were that far in front of the truck you wouldn't be able to see their shadows, jackass.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


think they might get in touch with English about the incident?

 he spent so much money on a security system it rang his phone whenever the cameras tripped 

he had a representative like Diego respond 

do you know who Diego is?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> You posted that guy who says that you dumb ass.


- eloquent as always



NotfooledbyW said:


> You are a liar when you say that because we don’t have video of the entire chase and no one can see on video the position of the shotgun when the first shot was fired



You can tell by the angle of the blast dumbass


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 9, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 so in the American state of Georgia if I saw someone who committed a crime yesterday I couldn't detain them the next day.

they go by the hour? 

LOL


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


The police would have stopped and questioned him and contacted Larry English. When they ran Arbery's name they would have found out that he was on probation for being a thief and took him to jail for up to 2 years.

That's why he fled the scene.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You can tell by the angle of the blast dumbass



You can see AA grabbing the shotgun and punching TM above the shoulder by the angle of the blast? Explain that.  You won’t provide a screen shot showing the first blast? Why all the secrets?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> bro, you can literally see the muzzle blast in the video I posted making it painfully clear what happened
> 
> 
> lol @ shadow puppets



Why do you reject the shadows from the two men when they were both  in front of the truck as helpful to determining what happened right before the first shut was fired .


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 9, 2021)

KingG First Shot Video post: 26299462,
KingGUERRILLA ’s First Shot Vudeo 

If you learn the truth that AA was shot first and then reacts trying to get the gun away from TM will you admit that it was justified for AA to do so?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You mean Ring Cameras. Those are cheap pal. I’ve got six of them. I don’t call the cops every time one goes off. And I don’t press charges every time a neighbor walks across my acreage. Idiot.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 9, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Now you are learning. That is exactly correct.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > You can tell by the angle of the blast dumbass
> ...


Nobody can see exactly what happened on the other side of the truck but you can tell by the angle of the blast that Travis did not aim his shot but fired from the hip as you can clearly see the blast in the upper right portion of the screen moving in about a 45 degree angle

 clearly Travis did not shoot an innocent jogger as he was moving past the vehicle or arbery would have been hit in the side of the body

Arbery made a 90-degree change of Direction and then moved in a skipping motion just before contact was made

This plus his hand injury is highly indicative that he was trying to grab the muzzle of the firearm and or strike Travis 

 either way it's perfectly reasonable for someone to pull the trigger when someone is attacking you

Perhaps your instincts would be to hand the rifle over and get down on your hands and knees to beg for forgiveness but any normal man would pull the trigger at that point because the criminal who was attacking you would then represent a deadly threat


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > bro, you can literally see the muzzle blast in the video I posted making it painfully clear what happened
> ...


All those ridiculous Shadows do is prove the Travis McMichael was on the left and arbery was on the right

Like I said you'd have a case if arberry moved past Travis McMichael and was shot in the back but that mentally retarded Street criminal attacked a man with a gun and then the man with the gun responded to his attack by pulling the trigger

There's no way your shadow puppets are going to be able to convince anyone that arberry was shot before he made his 90° change of Direction and any reasonable person would pull the trigger on a Shotgun If someone who they had been chasing made a 90-degree turn and came directly at them 

He wasn't trying to hand Travis a flower

 he wasn't trying to give Travis a hug

He was trying to forcibly extract a firearm from a man who was chasing him thus becoming a deadly threat


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> AA was shot first and then reacts trying to get the gun away from TM


if he were shot in the side or the back you may be able to convince a few people but every rational human being saw the video and knows that maud made the 90-degree turn and came directly at Travis McMichael hence was shot directly square in the chest as he grabbed for the firearm

Since Travis McMichael had a week load not designed to stop a human threat and hit shotgun Maude was able to continue his assault after sustaining a direct shotgun blast to the chest

Had Travis who was an experienced military operator planned to murder someone that day he would have had slugs loaded in the shotgun and blown a crater size hole in maud dropping him with one shot but instead it took 3 Point Blank shotgun blasts to stop the threat

What's really going to cause trouble for you is the fact that he was moving backwards throughout the entire assault and he immediately dropped his aim and stopped firing once Maude let go of the firearm


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 I guess if you were suffering repeated home intrusion burglaries you might call the cops heck Larry English was even calling the neighbors 

the Satilla Shores Facebook page  was lit up with people identifying mod as the primary suspect and a host of crimes in the neighborhood 

 even the cops told the neighborhood they can rely on the McMichaels


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


LOL
you think crimes dont count if you wait a few hours!!!
HAHAHAHA

you sound like the idiot who returned to the bank he had previously robbed




__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2021)

ITS The Final Take Down  reply to 26305410


KingGUERRILLA said:


> if he were shot in the side or the back you may be able to convince a few people but every rational human being saw the video and knows that maud made the 90-degree turn and came directly at Travis McMichael hence was shot directly square in the chest as he grabbed for the firearm



You have never shown one lick of visual evidence that confirms at any point of the 1.1 seconds prior to the sound of the first shot being fired that AA ran past the front of the truck heading west and made an abrupt turn 90 degrees and began to run six feet straight at TM who was positioned ???? oh wait we don’t know exactly where TM was positioned when the first shot was fired because you refused to tell us where in relation to the truck, the front grill, the distance west of the bumper, the distance to the north or south of the clearest marker of them all for this purpose, the double yellow line. The DYL.

So let’s just stick to actual reality that is visible since I don’t have your super power ability to see through sheet metal, seat backs and engine compartments and front truck grills.

(1) This is the last split second visual of AA heading southwest assuming that the truck is facing due west. Do you agree.





(1a) That is not a 90 turn. It is a 45 turn heading southwest and we never see AA complete the turn to be heading south.
Do you agree?  Muhammed you can chime in here too.

(1b) We have no visual evidence as to where exactly TM was positioned at the exact second that that AA is captured by Frame 1.

IF you know where TM was positioned  at this exact moment in time please submit it because you are very vague on that while claiming that you know that TM was a short distance due south standing his ground with his weapon in a non-threatening hold. Without proof you claim TM was due South of AA thus requiring him to make the abrupt 90 turn and split second run heading straight south straight at TM before being shot.

Do you have any visual way to establish that AA had to head south before he was shot and there was no reason that would in fact physically prevent him on a wide open road from continuing to head in a southwest direction?

Please take your time before you respond and have video evidence for your claims instead of knee jerk conjecture and get over your obsessive ifear of shadows.

(2) Faun ‘s image when the first shot was fired showing two separate shadows that move from right to left as the action transpires


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> (2) Faun ‘s image when first shot was fired showing to separate shadows that move from right to left as the action transpiresView attachment 440577


That's not when the first shot was fired, jackass.

You are simply lying again.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > (2) Faun ‘s image when first shot was fired showing to separate shadows that move from right to left as the action transpiresView attachment 440577
> ...



Give me your visual frame where you think it was. Then we can all agree on one unless you are being absurd as usual.

I’ll insert yours into this exercise if it’s close because it really doesn’t matter because AA did not run east to the front of the truck and make an abrupt 90 degree turn, run south to attack a stationary TM standing his ground somewhere close to the truck and  south of the DYL.

So let’s see your screenshot again.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > (2) Faun ‘s image when first shot was fired showing to separate shadows that move from right to left as the action transpiresView attachment 440577
> ...



Here are the movements the shadows 













Which one do you hear the first shot?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> ITS The Final Take Down  reply to 26305410
> 
> 
> KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Nobody runs at two people who they're afraid of without an intention to attack them

Your Best Shot is to suggest that mauds mental retardation and exposure to BLM propaganda caused him to panic at the sight of a white man with a firearm and attack him rather than take the multiple opportunities he had to escape, surrender or just keep on running

perhaps if your criminal hero was stuck in a dark alley with men on either side you might have a case but because he's out in the middle of a wide open road with wide-open acreage in the middle of the day confronting two men who are on the phone with 911 it's pretty obvious who the aggressor was under these circumstances

they weren't even chasing him anymore they were standing their ground when  he closed on their position from a football field length and attacked them

it's even plausible that he planned to murder both his pursuers because he knew he had been identified

in order to legally attack someone you have to have no reasonable means of escape and actually be cornered

if a black guy holding a gun in a low position ran up to me and asked me what I was doing trespassing in broad daylight while he was on the phone in front of  Witnesses it would not be legal for me to punch him in the throat because I was scared of his Blackness or his gun


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 10, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> in order to legally attack someone you have to have no reasonable means of escape and actually be cornered



Travis McMichael had primary control of the shotgun when Arbery tried to grab it.

According to you, instead of McMicael allowing Arbery to get close enough to grad the barrel of the shotgun, he (McMichael) should've run, since he had plenty of space and opportunity. He had a reasonable means of escape and he was not cornered.

Travis McMichael acted unlawfully...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > in order to legally attack someone you have to have no reasonable means of escape and actually be cornered
> ...


maude did something illegal giving the mcmichels probable cause to persue him then closed on and attacked a man standing his ground just like travon Martin 

once someone STOPS CHASING YOU its unreasonable to run them down and attack 

a man who is not threatening you and standing his ground is not legally attackable 

nobody pointed a gun at or even tried to grab maude

he had no legal right to attack and did so because he was nutz

he was diagnosed as hearing voices just prior to the incident 

you idiots are trying to defend a criminal with severe mental health issues 

i can give him a pass for the suicide charge considering his history but that dosent "negate" the mcmichels right to defend themselves


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 10, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



The Chief of Police was astonished to hear that. He pointed out that funding and allocation of assets were determined by crime reports. Not Facebook pages. Or the McMichaels. I didn’t hear. Was the cop who told Larry that fired?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 10, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



No. You are the one defending people accused of multiple Felonies. And ignoring the law to do it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2021)

The Final Takedown reply to 26306598


KingGUERRILLA said:


> Nobody runs at two people who they're afraid of without an intention to attack them



So this is your reply to my final takedown post where you’ve been asked to stick with solid visual evidence.

So I do not see in the video, AA running with a little cartoon caption cloud showing us what AA was thinking......

“I am going to attack those two men in the truck ahead of me because I have no reason to be afraid of the man in the truck who has been chasing me for 6 1/2 minutes and cutting me off every time I try to get away.”

I just do not see a cartoon cloud maybe you can provide it and I’ll re-address this issue.

Now for the question that you were asked and refuse to reply - where do you see AA turning 90° to the south assuming that the truck is facing east in this photo or after it when AA goes out of view of the camera and is shot in the chest half a second later. 





So in that photo assuming that the truck is facing due east I see AA making a 45° or less turn and then going out of sight. Where do you have evidence that AA turns  a complete 90 and was heading due south to attack TM who was just standing somewhere several feet away minding his own business.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 You don't feel like citizens have the right to protect their neighborhood by identifying people they suspect of criminal wrongdoing?

Who said anything about funding?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


maudes crime started the chain of events and he commited the 1st act of violence 

You're defending a mentally retarded criminal who attacked two men who were standing their ground


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The Final Takedown reply to 26306598
> 
> 
> KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


the acuteness of the angle he turned before engaging in a suicide charge is completely irrelevant

I just find it comical that you can defend someone who changed the direction of his travel in order to attack another man

you presume that the McMichaels set out to murder arbery and then accuse me of assuming that arbery was planning to attack them... this contention is highly entertaining to me

The two men he attacked weren't even chasing him

don't you get it... they stopped chasing him and we're standing their ground

Your criminal hero observed the two men who were previously chasing him standing their ground some 100 meters away

no reasonable person who was afraid of men with guns would decide to jog around a vehicle where a man was standing in the bed and another was standing immediately adjacent

that shows a complete and total lack of fear and that proves that nobody threatens this individual

if he was an innocent jogger being threatened by men with guns he would have run up to someone's door and asked for help or at least ran behind a house and called 911

any rational human being who was afraid of two men who were supposedly "threatening him with guns" would not run directly at the truck

By running directly at the back of the vehicle Maude proved that the men were not threatening him because absolutely no one would do that type of thing unless they were a criminal who were hearing voices in their head like maud

You would have a case if they shot him in the back as he ran by or chased him down like the media claims but the fact is they were standing their ground as he ran directly at them completely destroying the fake narrative design to sucker Chumps out of big money via a crowdfunding websites

For God sake Travis didn't even grab him

there's a very good chance the mcMichael's had no intention to arrest him but simply wanted to identify the character who was suspected by the entire neighborhood of committing numerous burglaries and trespassers





This is the posture Travis McMichael was in when this photo was taken... as anyone can see a shouldered weapon is not an aimed weapons and in no way shape form or fashion is a criminal act especially when you're being charged by someone who has a reason to become violent with you


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 10, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Funding for the police. The Politicians allocate assets based upon information. Assets like authorization for more cops. Funding to hire and train new cops. That comes from crime reports. Not Facebook Pages. Dolt.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 10, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



No. Arbury was the only one acting in self defense. Against Violent Felons. Which is why those Violent Felons are charged with Felony Murder. If they had not committed violent felonies, I’d say they had embezzled funds and their victim died from the stress of the lost money. They could not be charged with Felony Murder. Embezzlement is not a violent crime.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2021)

The Final Takedown reply to 26307754 acuteness not relevant. 


KingGUERRILLA said:


> the acuteness of the angle he turned before engaging in a suicide charge is completely irrelevant



Then why are you afraid to tell me where TM was “standing his ground” just as and at the precise moment AA disappeared from view in this Image.





You are using an assumed or imaginary 90° turn to declare as if fact that AA turned abruptly in front of the truck heading straight south to the position where you are assuming that TM was standing still. Is that true or is it not true?

Why not drop the psychological commentary for a bit and spend some time delving into the cold hard facts and visuals that have been provided.

You  are saying that AA turned a very sharp angle and continued running directly south assuming that the truck is facing east and AA took a few steps in that direction and grabbed the gun and punched TM above the shoulders and then the gun went off. Is that is that what you are seeing and saying or do you want to modify your statement at this point?

If yes say yes if no say no and then explain what should be written down here that is different. Thank you very much for your cooperation.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2021)

It’s the final take down - reply to 26307754  Changing direction does not constitute an attack


KingGUERRILLA said:


> I just find it comical that you can defend someone who changed the direction of his travel in order to attack another man



I am not defending AA right now. I am accusing you of lying when you say AA turned a sharp 90° angle as he came around the front of the truck and disappears from view. And when you say you can see AA was headed straight south assuming the truck is facing east and grabbed TMs gun while he was punching TM somewhere above the shoulders. Trouble is we can’t see any of that half second and you are unable to show us where you see AA attack or where TM was  standing still and minding his own business on the drivers side in the west bound lane telling AA  stop but didn’t care if he just ran past.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


One must begin to wonder that your fervent defense of a mentally retarded Street criminal is precipitated by something more than hatred for guns, Authority or civilized life in general

Might you have some sort of sexual attraction towards this individual?

Maybe you fall for bad boys in an effort to get back at your parents?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The Final Takedown reply to 26307754 acuteness not relevant.
> 
> 
> KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Trucks are rectangular so in order to run up the side of one and then attack a man standing in front of one you have to turn 90° as is clearly depicted on the video

I'm getting very curious about your turning radius defense strategy?

Fine line between genius and moron


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> It’s the final take down - reply to 26307754  Changing direction does not constitute an attack
> 
> 
> KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


What do you think Travis McMichael would have done if Maud would have just kept running  in a straight line while black?

If Travis McMichael shot maud as he innocently jogged past the front of the truck thus eliciting the attack wouldn't he have been shot in the side and not square in the chest?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Changing direction does not constitute an attack


I agree... it's the grabbing of the gun and the punching in the face that constitutes felony assault not a change of Direction

The change of direction is highly indicative however that maud Was Not Afraid of the people who had supposedly been terrorizing him with guns and that is highly important when it comes to a self defense vs murder case as I've said ad nauseam if a young innocent black jogger was being terrorized by murderous rednecks with guns he wouldn't run directly at them

 he would run between the houses begging for help and calling for 911, he's a football player for God's sake...the kid could have outrun three fat rednecks in a New York Minute but likely decided he was going to kill them instead because he was probably aware he had been identified and with his  criminal record probation and the aggressive Georgia trespassing burglary laws he would have going to jail for sure


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > This happened around 1PM. Nobody casts a 20 foot long shadow at 1PM, jackass.
> ...


If TM was 15 feet in front of the truck you wouldn't even be able to see his foot in that frame, you fucking idiot.

You're a fucking moron.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2021)

It’s the final take down reply to 26309693 - We can see TMs foot 15 foot from the front bumper





Muhammed said:


> If TM was 15 feet in front of the truck you even wouldn't be able to see his foot in that frame, you fucking idiot.


When TM comes back into view from being out of view it is crystal clear to see TMs foot right here: 






What is your problem? Why can’t you see TM’s foot 15 feet west of the truck’s front bumper or 20 feet from the door’s very chest shadow on the DYL.

Where do you think TMs foot is if it’s not about 15 feet west of the front bumper’s shadow on the double yellow line?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 10, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You're talking out both sides of your mouth now.

I'm not defending anyone or anything but the law, and the law is pretty clear on this issue. It's so clear, in fact, that the GBI and a grand jury see it for what it is.

But, back to my point. You're repeatedly stated that Arbery "charged" at McMichael. My question to you is this: If what you say is true, why didn't McMichael retreat? He had the means to run away, as well as the opportunity. He had someone charging him. Why didn't he do what you insist Arbery should've done?

You can't answer that...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 10, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You don't feel like citizens have the right to protect their neighborhood by identifying people they suspect of criminal wrongdoing?



To the point of arming themselves and chasing someone they _suspect _of being a perpetrator?

No, they don't. And the law in Georgia agrees with me.

They can "identify" someone they suspect six ways to Sunday. That's what neighborhood watch programs are for...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2021)

It’s the final takedown - reply to 26309647 Still no visual of AA grabbing the gun as the first shot was fired



KingGUERRILLA said:


> I agree... it's the grabbing of the gun and the punching in the face that constitutes felony assault not a change of Direction



Great. Now tell me where you see grabbing of the gun and the punching in the face between this image of AA last seen before disappearing from view heading southwest (Assuming that the truck is facing East)



and this:




where you see TM’s foot as he backs out retreating across the DYL after the first shot was fired. Note that when you scale iT TMs foot is about fifteen feet from the front bumper’s shadow.

A split second after we see TMs foot on the double yellow line 15 feet west of the front bumper of the truck then we see AA’s  foot in pursuit also 15 feet from the front bumper



So again where do you see AA grabbing the gun and punching TM somewhere above the shoulders between the first time image at the top and the image of TMs foot on the double yellow line?  Where do you see the 90° turn? That does not look like a 90° turn from where AA went in and from where AA came out of being hidden from view of the camera?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > You don't feel like citizens have the right to protect their neighborhood by identifying people they suspect of criminal wrongdoing?
> ...


Lady Gaga's tampon dipped in Starbucks coffee has enough sense not to pursue someone who could be armed without a firearm yourself!!!

you sound like a privileged white person who lives in a condo that has a security service LOL

lol@ "armed themselves"

they recognized him as the primary suspect in a string of burglaries and trespasses in the neighborhood

they actually recognized his face  because they both had interactions with him and had seen his photos and discussed his activities in the neighborhood on the Satilla Shores Facebook page

The kid was literally a wanted man but had not been identified yet

 the cops would have arrested his ass immediately if they saw him running out of the construction site and after contacting Larry English and seeing all the other evidence he would have been carted right off to jail for trespass with the intent to commit burglary

The only reason this became a thing is because Oprah and LeBron got excited about him cuz he black


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> It’s the final takedown - reply to 26309647 Still no visual of AA grabbing the gun as the first shot was fired
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> It’s the final take down reply to 26309693 - We can see TMs foot 15 foot from the front bumper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 feet or less past the bumper.

If it was 15 feet you wouldn't even be able to see his foot because obviously it would be obscured from view by the door, moron.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


why didnt the mcmichels run away when it became clear they were being charged by a criminal intent on doing them harm???


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 10, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Yup, I knew you wouldn't be able to answer.

And the lawyer got it wrong. You don't "shoot to kill".

Ever.

You shoot to stop the behavior which compelled you to use deadly force. If you shoot someone in the chest and he stops attacking you, according to that lawyer you should keep shooting until the perpetrator is dead.

That's so far divorced from reality it's silly...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 10, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


McMichael did retreat. He retreated from the rear of the driver's side door to front of the truck as Arbery was quickly charging at him from the rear of the truck, thus repositioning himself so that the truck was between himself and Arbery. 

However, Arbery hooked around the passenger side of the truck and attacked McMichaels. Thus earning his 2020 Darwin Award nomination.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 10, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Why did he stop running? 

According to Guerilla, if Arbery was being chased he should've escaped through one of the backyards located on "acres and acres" of land each house has up there.

So, if McMichael was being charged by someone, why shouldn't he be expected to do the exact same thing?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 10, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


That's just stupid. A morbidly obese middle aged guy can't outrun an athletic 25 year old. His best option to avoid a physical confrontation at that point was to position himself so that the truck was between himself and Arbery, and that's exactly what he did. He retreated to the front of the truck.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> You shoot to stop the behavior which compelled you to use deadly force. If you shoot someone in the chest and he stops attacking you


that's precisely what Travis McMichael did

as soon as arbery stopped attacking by punching travis in the face and trying to pull the shotgun away travis immediately dropped his aim and continue to backup (the same as he did throughout the entire assault)


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2021)

It’s the final takedown - reply to KingGUERRILLA, post: 26310056 KingGs First Shot image 

This is great. It sure took long enough.





As stated all along I still do not doubleA grabbing the gun or punching TM somewhere above the shoulders. So hopefully now that we’ve nailed down the exact moment that kingG hears the first shot he will be able to explain how he knows that doubleA was grabbing the shotgun and punching TM in the head simultaneously. I just do not see it in this image.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2021)

It’s the final takedown - reply to 26310420 -  Apparently TM ran the wrong way when AA ran around the other side


Muhammed said:


> McMichael did retreat. He retreated from the rear of the driver's side door to front of the truck



You need to think about it, stupid. The video shows AA swerve to avoid TM when he was standing beside the driver side in front of the open door and when he raised the shotgun and pointed it at doubleA. AA then went to the passenger side to avoid TM. That’s clear. That is on the video.

A proper retreat would have seen TM watching AA go out onto the grass on the passenger side and then as AA continued heading east TM, if he wanted to put distance between himself and the man running on the grass on the other side of the truck, TM would’ve ran west and be looking at AA’s back instead of running to the front of the truck and positioning himself into a collision course between himself and AA who is running east.



If TM was worried about double A attacking him in an ambush at the front of the truck, it doesn’t make sense to run to the front of the truck. TM would’ve watched AA run onto the grass and either stayed behind the open door for a moment or as AA goes around the truck heading east, TM moves toward the back.

As it went down TM ran to collide with AA and he ran so far across the double yellow line that even if AA WANTED to stop he couldn’t because of his momentum.

AA was shot in the chest before he can even make a decision as I see it

And I wonder if AA could’ve seen TM moving around to the front of the truck because the cab and GM standing up in the bed would have surely been blocking his view.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> It’s the final takedown - reply to 26310420 -  Apparently TM ran the wrong way when AA ran around the other side
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> ...


You're an idiot. AA went around the truck exactly like a linebacker blitzing a quarterback, you fucking racist moron.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2021)

Reply to 26310420 & 26311808 - A pick up truck is not 5 feet long. Unless it’s a Shriners



Muhammed said:


> However, Arbery hooked around the passenger side of the truck and attacked McMichaels.





Muhammed said:


> AA went around the truck exactly like a linebacker blitzing a quarterback,



No he ran right past the quarterback who was standing out in the open un-defended in the bed of the truck talking on the phone.

Since we are trying to stick with the facts take a look at this image;




No blitzing linebacker passes up a chance to run straight at the quarterback.

Let’s get back to just talking about what’s real. Look at this image from KingGUERRILLA when he says the first shot was fired.



You have said that we can’t see TM’s foot if he’s 15 feet from the front bumper because the open door would’ve blocked it.

Fact. That would be true if the camera was near the open door at eye level. But as you move away from the open door with the camera at I level don’t you understand that the angle continues to change and once you get far enough like a couple hundred feet away there’s not much of an angle so you can see someone’s foot that is 15 feet from the front bumper as long as it’s the side of the truck. And yes we can see it TMs foot under the open door.

If you are saying that it’s not 15 feet from the bumper to TMs foot, because it’s 3 feet, and that has nb to mean according to this perspective and lack of depth perception that the pick up truck is about 5 feet long. So are you telling me that the pick up truck is 5 feet long?



And you have an even bigger scientific problem because if you say it’s 3 feet from TMs foot to the front bumper within that 3 feet is AA. We know that AAA is right there because of course king G says at that very moment AAA is punching TM in the head and simultaneously grabbing the shotgun.

The reason you have a serious problem is because AAs shadow is visible between the differential and the front left tire.

IT’S right here as shown in this image:




If TM is 3 feet from the bumper as you insist, that means AA is also 3 feet from the bumper. And reality is, unfortunately for you, is that if AA is 3 feet away from the bumper you would see his feet not his shadow and there would be no daylight visible. And that is pure scientific fact.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> It’s the final takedown - reply to 26310420 -  Apparently TM ran the wrong way when AA ran around the other side
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> ...


The McMichaels have no duty to retreat because they were standing their ground


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Reply to 26310420 & 26311808 - A pick up truck is not 5 feet long. Unless it’s a Shriners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any professionally trained military operator would walk to the front of the engine block if he had a potentially violent criminal CHARGING the rear of the vehicle

It doesn't matter how many shadow puppets or cartoons you draw

 the video speaks for itself


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 10, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > It’s the final takedown - reply to 26310420 -  Apparently TM ran the wrong way when AA ran around the other side
> ...


 the kid definitely has the annual pass on the short bus

 he's trying to say a professional trained in international maritime law enforcement shot a man because he jogged past his truck

 if that were even vaguely true Maude would have entry wounds on the side of his body

Oprah's taint would admit that Maude attacks Travis and then in response Travis shot Maude Square in the chest  because Maude was running right at him

Their only hope is to get sympathy for his mental handicap to have any legitimate argument but I don't doubt the McMichaels go to jail over this because Georgia is so desperate to look woke after LeBron and Oprah called them out

That ridiculous Porky Pig sounding lead investigator Richard dial can't even lie without stammering his words because he knows damn good and well Travis never pointed a gun at maude until he was being attacked at the front of the truck


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > (2) Faun ‘s image when first shot was fired showing to separate shadows that move from right to left as the action transpiresView attachment 440577
> ...


You're a retard. It's on video.


Set the playback speed to 0.25 and hit pause the instant you hear the start of the first shot and that's the frame (minus the arrows I added to show the position of their respective shadows) you'll find.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


That moron doesn't even realize he's condemning Travis McMichael if he claims the shot came after that since their shadows reveals McMichael is pointing his gun at Arbery. According to Muhammed, Arbery attacked McMichael *after* the gun was pointed at him.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > ITS The Final Take Down  reply to 26305410
> ...


What choice did he have? They were chasing him through the neighborhood for several minutes, cutting him off at least twice, hitting him with a car, and then finally squeezing him in between the two vehicles and with Travis cutting him off by brandishing a shotgun.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


The McMichaels did not see him doing anything illegal that day. Travis was indoors and saw nothing and Gregory only saw him running past his house.

And why do you think Arbery had no right to defend himself?


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> nobody pointed a gun at or even tried to grab maude


Well that's an obvious lie that's easy to disprove. You can see the shadow of the shotgun is pointed in Arbery's direction as Travis pulls the trigger.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 10, 2021)

Reply to 26312515 - TM 4ft from AA in front of the truck - shoots him 



KingGUERRILLA said:


> Any professionally trained military operator would walk to the front of the engine block if he had a potentially violent criminal CHARGING the rear of the vehicle



We’re trying to stick with facts according to what we can see.  Anything you cannot see is a lie unless you can confirm it some other way.  For example you said the TM walked to the front of the engine block. That is a lie because I have seen no video showing TM walking to the front of the engine block.

Be that as it may:

So are you saying right now that when AA came around the right front fender on the passenger side TM was repositioned in front of the truck, right up against the bumper, dead center between the headlights. He is therefore about 3ft from the passenger side headlight when AA was coming around the truck making a 45 degree turn. We see it right here





We are dealing only with what we can see and verified by certain realities, so please confirm that you are guessing because you cannot see him, that TM is about 4 FT straight south from AA in that image.

But there are ways to verify if your guess is right. The  shadows deny your guess should you choose to double down and stick  with it.

please confirm  that TM is about 4 FT from AA as he reached the front of the truck.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


He committed a misdemeanor. Are we gonna start lining up jaywalkers now for firing squads? Petty thieves get the electric chair? Lethal injection for public intoxication?


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > The Final Takedown reply to 26306598
> ...


_*"The two men he attacked weren't even chasing him"*_

_“Should we have been chasing him? I don’t know...at one point when I cornered him over there he was trying to get in my truck." ~ Roddie Bryan_​
If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like that.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Travis was standing in the middle of the oncoming lane after exiting the truck. How did he end up in the ongoing lane, heading towards Arbery, in front of the truck, if he was retreating?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 10, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> *criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment. *
> 
> 26286353 reply to 26222437
> 
> ...


How else do you stop a criminal fleeing a scene---------they were within their rights---AA had trespassed and they weren't required to let him go.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



If we reconstruct what happened in front of the truck based on the movements of the shadows - one potentially possible scenario is this assuming the truck is facing west.

AA is running west - AA passes passenger side front headlight - AA  turns about 45 degrees heading SW for a couple of strides - TM at the same time has circled around to the front of the truck arriving a distance ahead of the truck sufficient to block AA’s path - TM is facing NE - I assume the  shotgun is shouldered and pointed at AA. AA momentum heading SW causes  impending collision with TM as he rushed into his path.

TM was not standing still right next to the truck willing to let AA run by. He was moving too, right up to the face to face confrontation. AA has a shotgun aimed at him. 

It happens so fast TM shoots AA in the chest  with the tip of the barrel about 7 to 9 ft from the  front bumper right in the middle of the Westbound lane.

I agree the first shot was fired in FAUN’s frame   this one:



AA’s momentum drives TM to back
up SW and into view at the centerline about 15 FT  from the bumper.

As shown here:





This is all consistent with the movement of the two shadows.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



We don't know that because McMichael didn't even try.

That fat little fuck's gonna' swing...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Bullshit. The video proves he retreated.

Arbery was the aggressor in the physical confrontation. He was killed while committing armed robbery.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL 

By "retreat," you mean move *towards* Arbery as he went around the truck.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



He didn't move towards Arbery. You must be watching the video in reverse.

Right here in this frame you can see AA running straight towards TM.





Then TM retreated to the front of the truck and AA hooked around passenger side of the truck and attacked TM when he was standing approximately where GM was standing in this frame from the police body cam.





Logically, we can deduce that that is where TM was standing because GM's shadow is in approximately the same place as we saw TM's shadow when he was knocked backwards by AA.

NotfooledbyW   Notice that he is nowhere even close to a full truck length in front of the truck.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2021)

reply 26313569


Muhammed said:


> Bullshit. The video proves he retreated.


The video proves that TM ran backwards because we can see it.
The audio proves that TM retreated only after firing the first shot. KingG Says he hears the shot here:

View attachment 441121
That means AA has been shot and wounded before the video PROVES that TM ran backwards and thus retreated as the struggle for the gun began a few frames later..

I can imagine how well it will go when you tell the jury and the court that AA criminally assaulted TM in this view:




And The fact that AA has been shot and wounded at that point gives him no right or reason to attack a white moron with a gun for the misdemeanor petty crime of a white man shooting a black man on a public road because he has to know why he ran past his driveway about 15 minutes earlier while being black. YES the jury is going to love that: “stupid N-word  tried to steal my gun after I shot him the first time” defense a whole lot.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Then TM retreated to the front of the truck



IF TM started his retreat from AA at this point as you claimper this frame.



What tells you from the video that it was a retreat and not an attack.

You must ask yourself why if TM saw that AA wanted to avoid making physical contact on the drivers side by swerving to get around on the passenger side why would TM change position to the very front of the truck that would end up being 4 ft or less from intersecting with AA’s path that was chosen to avoid contact.

Had TM stayed put in the oncoming lane left of the centerline as shown in the image above he would at all times be at least 20 feet from possible contact with westbound heading AA.. The truck would always be separating the two until AA Passes the truck and is on his way home./ Alive. TM Would have been yellin GO GO GO INSTEAD OF STOP STOP STOP.

But TM could see just as we can on the video that AA’s detour to the passenger side was a means of escape from the blockade they had set up. So TM had to block that escape by running as close out in front of the intended escape route as he could.

ITS AN ATTACK known as CUTTING HIM OFF AT THE Pass.

TM did get close  to AA  in the westbound lane in front of the truck and AA was shot in the chest. 

That we know.

But we know for certain from the video that AA showed the first sign wanting to avoid physical contact. It was TM crossing the centerline in front of the truck with a loaded shotgun going against an unarmed man In light clothing that makes TM the attacker not the other way around.

It’s crossing that double yellow line in front of the truck that makes TM the attacker right up to the first shot. What happened after that first shot is on TM too.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Then TM retreated to the front of the truck
> ...


TM is not a mind reader, jackass. He had no way of knowing that AA was going to go around the passenger side of the truck. There is no evidence whatsoever that he was trying to "head him off at the pass". He retreated and took cover in front of the truck.

Now I think I know why you were lying about TM being 15 feet in front of the truck. You're just tying to dishonestly present a false narrative that he was trying to get a pursuit angle. You failed.

Science proves you wrong. The sun at that time of day was at an approximately -45 degree angle. In order for someone to cast a shadow all the way to the truck from 15 feet away he would have to be about 15 feet tall.

A ~6 foot tall man like TM could not cast a shadow to the front of that truck, as we see in the video, if he was more than 6 feet away from the truck.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


That's complete nonsense. 

You're the poster boy for the Dunning-Kruger effect. You're so stupid that you don't even know you're stupid.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


*"He didn't move towards Arbery. You must be watching the video in reverse."*

Nah, you're just fucked in the head, Spunky.

Here's Travis McMichael standing in the middle of the oncoming lane ...





But then seconds *later*, he's about 6 feet closer to Arbery on the other side of the road.






How did he get there if he didn't move *towards *Arbery? Did Scotty beam him there?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 11, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Reply to 26312515 - TM 4ft from AA in front of the truck - shoots him
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NotfooledbyW said:


> . Anything you cannot see is a lie unless you can confirm it some other way


It's pretty obvious that the criminal cut a 90-degree turn around the passenger quarter panel and then attacked Travis McMichael in a skipping motion highly indicative of a punch set up

 as they emanate from the other side of the vehicle due to the veracity of the assault  it's clear that the criminal has a death grip on the firearm thus proving it was grabbed in front of the truck out of view


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


he moved toward the front of the truck because anyone trained by the United States military in Firearms tactics has enough sense to put an engine block between himself and someone who is clearly a dangerous threat... it's a critical game of angles called slicing the pie, kids that played Call of Duty or Airsoft completely understand the principle...it's not that complex or perhaps he intended to grab arbery in an attempt to identify him

either way his actions were perfectly Justified considering the fact that Arberry was clearly intending to attack because no rational person with a flight intention wouldent run directly at the vehicle from such a great distance with so many opportunities to escape

His attack INTENT was extremely clear because he'd already seen Travis McMichael standing his ground with a firearm yet decided to run around the side of the truck and pull a 90° sneak attack ambush in a ridiculous Kung Fu theater attempt to disarm a man using violence


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


*"he moved toward the front of the truck..."*

LOLOL

You dumbfucks need to coordinate your stories better. Muhammed is in denial that Travis McMichael moved towards Arbery.

*"either way his actions were perfectly Justified considering the fact that Arberry was clearly intending to attack"*

Arbery had every right to defend his life from someone brandishing a fire arm at him.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


NotfooledbyW

I will add to this. Those figures were approximate for simplicity. I'll get more precise, even though it will likely go way the fuck over your head.

I went to the charts and found that in the Satilla Shores neighborhood of New Brunswick at 1:15 PM on Feb 23, 2000 the solar angle was -59.42 degrees.





Therefore a 6 foot tall man could only cast a shadow about 3 and a half feet.

If they were 15 feet in front of the truck, in order to cast those shadows we see under the truck in the frame you posted earlier, TH and AA would have to be over 25 feet tall.





The science proves that you are not only wrong, you are wrong by a hell of a lot.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 11, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Then TM retreated to the front of the truck
> ...


Even though mod was a mentally retarded Street criminal he wasn't dumb enough to directly charge and a man who was standing his ground with a shotgun so he pulled a sneak attack Ambush around the side of the truck


Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 nobody brandished threatened or pointed a firearm at anyone until it was absolutely necessary

 when someone is running directly at an individual who is standing their ground holding a firearm it is perfectly reasonable for the person standing their ground to believe their life is in jeopardy

In a precise scenario to the Trayvon Martin incident a person who was being chased now became an aggressor as the party who gave up the chase was now being closed  on by the person they were previously chasing

A citizen defending their neighborhood universally has more rights than an intruder doing suspicious things within that neighborhood

 it goes all the way back to the visceral days of human existence before we had English common law on which our legal system is based

 if you catch someone doing something suspicious you have every right to confront them and if they flee they now give you probable cause to pursue them as well

If the person who has instigated this scenario by committing crimes like trespassing now becomes the aggressive actor and closes in on and attacks the person who was previously chasing them they are to blame for the incident

 everyone knows if arbery  had surrendered to the McMichaels he would have been arrested and the McMichaels would have been neighborhood Heroes

 George Zimmerman walked because Trayvon Martin did exactly what Maude did however Trayvon wasn't even trespassing and Zimmerman still walked

Great news recently that the cop who was forced to shoot Jacob Lake also walked

 the dramatic BLM narrative got you guys all gassed up  emotional and reactionary and I can understand why

 a ridiculously dramatic narrative concocted to sucker Chumps out of millions of dollars through crowdfunding websites can be very enrapturing

 an innocent young black jogger chased down and murdered by a Savage Posse of Southern crackers as he was gunned down in the street as he fled for his life


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Well, I guess he didn't retreat far enough, did he?

Using Guerilla's "logic", McMichael should have done everything within his power to escape the charging criminal. After all, he was being attacked. He should've run and he didn't and, because he chose to stay where he was, he shoulders full responsibility for murdering Arbery...



> Arbery was the aggressor in the physical confrontation.



Again, according to Guerilla, McMichael had a duty to flee...



> He was killed while committing armed robbery.



Oh, so now it's armed robbery?

The saddest part of all of this is that you're absolutely clueless as to how absolutely fucking stupid you look...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 11, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> everyone knows if arbery had surrendered to the McMichaels he would have been arrested and the McMichaels would have been neighborhood Heroes



That may well be the case.

However that's not what happened, because the inbred decided to play "Johnny Law", when he had no business doing so and, as a result, ended up murdering an unarmed man and then calling him a 
ni**er".

This is Hate Crime 101 in law school...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



Damn good I got you to admit the scientific and mathematical reality of shadows of men reflected on hot pavement.

I’M not saying TM was 15 feet from the front bumper the entire 3/4 seconds following AA’s arrival at the right headlight . AA was zero feet in front the truck at that moment






AA was let’s say heading southwest away from the truck or possibly 4 to 5 ft from the front of the truck when he was shot.

He was not 2ft to 3ft  in front of the truck running south and straight at TM who was also 2ft to 3ft  west the truck s as you two moonbats have alleged.

No 90 degree turn to attack.

I think AA ended up about 10 to 12 or up to 15 feet from the bumper when he was in pursuit of TM after being shot in the chest and was running across the center line bringing his three foot shadow behind him back into view of the camera.

What shadow is cast if TM is standing waiting for AA to reach the front of the truck with his right foot positioned exactly mid-bumper facing northeast let’s say 12” to the west, if that one foot was flat on the ground right there at this precise moment in shadow time?





Very impressive but you are a dumb ass who (assuming the truck faces west) does not know the difference between shadows of men moving southward (parallel with the shadow of the front bumper) or the shadows of men moving southwesterly away from the truck (assuming the truck faces west)


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> nobody brandished threatened or pointed a firearm at anyone until it was absolutely necessary


You're lying. Travis exited the vehicle with a shotgun and stood in the middle of the oncoming lane, brandishing it. That was what led to Arbery going around the passenger side of the truck.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> when someone is running directly at an individual who is standing their ground holding a firearm it is perfectly reasonable for the person standing their ground to believe their life is in jeopardy


You're lying again as Travis wasn't standing his ground. Standing your ground means you have no duty to retreat when someone is threatening you with death or great bodily harm. Arbery wasn't threatening Travis as Travis was sitting in the vehicle, he was jogging down the road. If anything, Arbery was the one being threatened as the McMichaels and Bryan had been chasing him for several minutes and boxed him in with the McMichaels parked in front of him and Bryan following him from behind. At that point, Arbery was not a threat. Travis was in a vehicle and chose to get out with a shotgun. At that point, he was threatening Arbery, Arbery was still not threatening him. As Arbery rounded the front of the Truck and found Travis was moving towards him, Arbery was standing his ground against the man threating him with a shotgun.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> In a precise scenario to the Trayvon Martin incident a person who was being chased now became an aggressor as the party who gave up the chase was now being closed  on by the person they were previously chasing


Travis threatened Arbery with a shotgun. When did Zimmerman brandish a firearm? So no, not the same.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> A citizen defending their neighborhood universally has more rights than an intruder doing suspicious things within that neighborhood


There's no law that allows someone in Georgia to resort to deadly force to defend their neighborhood. They can legally defend an intruder in their residence and they can legally defend themselves if being attacked or about to be attacked if they themselves did not provoke the attack; which Travis provoked by brandishing a shotgun.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> if you catch someone doing something suspicious you have every right to confront them and if they flee they now give you probable cause to pursue them as well


Cite the Georgia statute that permits that...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > He was killed while committing armed robbery.
> ...


He used force to try to steal TM's shotgun. The video shows the shotgun in AA's hands. Therefore it was armed robbery.

Plain and simple.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> He used force to try to steal TM's shotgun. The video shows the shotgun in AA's hands. Therefore it was armed robbery.



He is shot in the chest before the video shows the shotgun in AA's hands.

The shotgun became evidence as it was used to commit the felony of aggravated assault against AA. Are you saying AA committed a felony when he attempted to seize it in order to prevent being shot again.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> He is shot in the chest before the video shows the shotgun in AA's hands.


That is not proof that AA did not grab the gun before he was shot, jackass.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Self-defense, not armed robbery, which is ludicrous anyway as Abery was not armed.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> No 90 degree turn to attack.


It was ~135 degrees. And of course that necessarily includes 90 degrees.

Here AA is running about 45 degrees clockwise from the centerline...





...then here he is a few seconds later back to the centerline going perpendicular to it the other way.





That's a 135 degree turn.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > He is shot in the chest before the video shows the shotgun in AA's hands.
> ...



It’s proof that an armed white male shot an unarmed black male while ordering him to stop based upon a gut feeling that the black male was responsible for non-deadly neighborhood crimes in recent months. 

It’s all the proof needed to convict all three white males of these serous crimes against a person.  .... malice murder, felony murder, aggravated assault, false imprisonment and criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment.

the murder charges stem from the fact that AA died as a result of all the other felonies committed by the perps for seven minutes that day. 

To want them released, restored to hero status,  over what you cannot see on a video for one second out of those seven minutes, is absurd and emblematic of your racism’s 

I think GBI will construct a 4D model of what happened during that “first shot” second that is not fully visible the video. 

and I’m sure that compute model will show that TM was not in physical contact with AA when the first shot was fired. That will coincide with TM never telling police that the first shot was the result of AA grabbing the gun.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> It was ~135 degrees. And of course that necessarily includes 90 degrees.



You are an Ignorant lying idiot that does not know when to quit lying. MY GOD you are insane.


----------



## AMart (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


X1000


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> I think AA ended up about 10 to 12 or up to 15 feet from the bumper when he was in pursuit of TM after being shot in the chest and was running across the center line bringing his three foot shadow behind him back into view of the camera.


That would mean that TM is a lot faster from a dead stop than Usain Bolt at a full sprint on his best day. Or they instantly teleported. 

You have absolutely no innate understanding of physics. I fire people like on day one because they tend to be accident prone.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> That would mean that TM is a lot faster from a dead stop than Usain Bolt at a full sprint on his best day.



TM has to run 20 feet while AA has to run 100. Completely doable with adrenaline jacked up hoping to catch a Fuckin N-word and impress his daddy.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > nobody brandished threatened or pointed a firearm at anyone until it was absolutely necessary
> ...


 I see you have a flair for the dramatic

It's perfectly reasonable to shoulder your firearm if a criminal is closing on your position with an intent to do great bodily harm

Shouldering a weapon is not threatening or brandishing it

You have absolutely no evidence that Maud was threatened at any time

You can't box a young athletic man in with two vehicles in a wide open road

Just because someone is holding a shotgun doesn't give you the right to attack them because you feel scared they have to actually threaten you with great bodily harm and you have to have no reasonable means of Escape in order to use violence 

Maude had no reasonable belief they would shoot him in this encounter because no one had fired at him in any of their previous encounters


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 11, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > That would mean that TM is a lot faster from a dead stop than Usain Bolt at a full sprint on his best day.
> ...


 Travis McMichael didn't run anywhere he took about two steps around the door and around two or three more to the middle of the trucks hood in about five seconds flat in response to the charging Criminal

Not only did Maude instigate the Reasonable Suspicion by trespassing he also provoked a chase by fleeing and then escalated the encounter by using violence in an effort to disarm a man who hadn't even touched him or pointed a weapon at him


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



That's not armed robbery, dunce.

Armed robbery is when you use a weapon to threaten someone when you rob them. Arbery never used a weapon in an attempt to rob the inbred.

Grabbing the shotgun doesn't count.

Watching your mental flailing is pretty entertaining, though, I'll give you that...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Yes it does.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 11, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



You said that Arbery should've run away when he felt threatened. You've said that many times.

You said that Travis also felt threatened as Arbery "charged" at him.

Why was it not incumbent for Travis, like Arbery, to also run away when he felt threatened?

I'll give you a minute to dream up some lame, pathetic answer but, be aware, your hypocrisy is showing...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



I challenge you to cite the Georgia State law which considers that armed robbery.

You can't do it, and you know you can't do it.

You must be getting pretty tired of being called on your bullshit so much...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 11, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Because arberry had instigated the reasonable suspicion and provoked the chase by the criminal act of trespass with the likely intent to commit burglary  Complicated by flight plus the McMichaels were in their neighborhood standing their ground responding to a criminal threat

Since the dawn of man we have understood these Simple Rules for a successful Society

My education and a good portion of my career has been purely scientific and one needs to look no further than lower primates to understand these basic tenets of civilization

No culture on the face of this Earth has tolerated Outsiders coming into its settlements doing something suspicious and then fleeing without provoking a response

You can fiddle around with the laws of man but the laws of nature will always supersede It ultimately

 I've been confronted numerous times by armed individuals and it was never a good idea to try to throat punch them and forcibly remove their weapons

In a civilized society we expect you to stand your ground and explain yourself to your fellow citizens who clearly have a reasonable suspicion thanks to your activity and wait for law enforcement

If you've been wrongly accused you can settle the matter in a court proceeding not on the street

I've spent a portion of My Career Mentoring at-risk Youth and I always remind the young black males especially to never use violence to settle a matter that can be decided in court  because thanks to your demographics reputation you will likely come out as the bad guy so it's hyper incumbent upon you to act like a good guy


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 11, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Grabbing the shotgun doesn't count


no response just wanted to post for posterity


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > That would mean that TM is a lot faster from a dead stop than Usain Bolt at a full sprint on his best day.
> ...


Wrong. They would have had to run at least 10 feet in 0.2 seconds. That's an average rate of 50 feet/second or 34 MPH. Usain Bolt's record speed was 27.8 MPH.

So no, that's not completely doable. You're full of shit.

Your bigotry and ignorance does not cancel science and mathematics.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jan 11, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > *criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment. *
> ...


So now it's the death penalty for going in an unlocked house under construction that a bunch of other people had also stopped in?  That made Arbery a dangerous felon who had to be stopped, no time to wait for police to show up?
You're full of shit.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 11, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Because arberry had instigated the reasonable suspicion and provoked the chase by the criminal act of trespass with the likely intent to commit burglary  Complicated by flight plus the McMichaels were in their neighborhood standing their ground responding to a criminal threat



Your hypocrisy is showing.

How does one "instigate reasonable suspicion"? What is that, exactly? 

It's fun watching you dream up new examples of legalise which, in truth, are utterly meaningless.

You said that Arbery should've fled because if he felt threatened. Well, so should Travis have done the same thing.

Period.



> Since the dawn of man we have understood these Simple Rules for a successful Society



Really?

Show me where that's written...



> My education and a good portion of my career has been purely scientific and one needs to look no further than lower primates to understand these basic tenets of civilization



Your "education and career" are figments of your imagination. No one as learned as you would say half half the nonsense you have, even if only as a joke...



> No culture on the face of this Earth has tolerated Outsiders coming into its settlements doing something suspicious and then fleeing without provoking a response



You sure about that, Tonto?



> You can fiddle around with the laws of man but the laws of nature will always supersede It ultimately



Tell the to Travis McMichael when the curtain gets pulled back in the death chamber and he's laying there licke a scared little bitch with a needle in his arm...



> I've been confronted numerous times by armed individuals and it was never a good idea to try to throat punch them and forcibly remove their weapons



That's a lie. You've never been confronted by anyone because you won't come out of your mom's basement...



> In a civilized society we expect you to stand your ground and explain yourself to your fellow citizens who clearly have a reasonable suspicion thanks to your activity and wait for law enforcement



See, the problem there is that there's no law requiring it, and that's where McMichael fucked up. Sure, it would be nice had Arbery stopped running, explained that he was just out jogging and volunteered to tell that to the police. Then agaiun, he had a couple of inbreds chasing him with guns, so it surprises no one that he elected to get the fuck outta' Dodge...



> If you've been wrongly accused you can settle the matter in a court proceeding not on the street



Again, you can "expect" anything you want, but that means dick. If someone does not adhere to what you "expect" you can;t arm yourself, chase them down and then murder them.

Well, at least not in a "civilized society"...



> I've spent a portion of My Career Mentoring at-risk Youth and I always remind the young black males especially to never use violence to settle a matter that can be decided in court  because thanks to your demographics reputation you will likely come out as the bad guy so it's hyper incumbent upon you to act like a good guy



And you say you're not a racist.

The only career you have is one in which you're some nipplehead posting nonsense and lies on the internet...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Hey, shitstain, I'm still waiting for you to cite the Georgia law which states that trying to take a firearm away from someone is armed robbery...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Do your own homework, idiot.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 11, 2021)

The Rabbi said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


He didn't get the "death penalty for trespassing" you flaming drama queen, he got a reasonable use-of-force for attacking a man standing his ground with a gun who hadn't threatened him


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 11, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Well the moment you touch a firearm you become armed and if you're trying to forcibly take a item worth over $100 away from somebody it's felony robbery so he's kind of got you on that one

More so than a leveraged felony robbery charge its assault with a deadly weapon because if someone is forcibly trying to take a firearm away from you you have the legal right to shoot to kill because you have a reasonable expectation of great bodily harm including death because they are forcibly trying to disarm you

That's assault in every law code in the world

If Travis McMichael had actually threatened him with a gun by putting it to his head or Screaming I'm going to kill you as he marched toward him then you'd have a point but this kid ran half a football field directly at Travis pulled a Juke maneuver grabbed his shotgun and started punching him in the face and that will earn you the Darwin Award on every planet since the dawn of time

The only Ploy you flaming drama queens have is his mental retardation and psychotic episodes Complicated by an aggressive Criminal personality that caused him to snap and make a terrible decision

Perhaps he's a crack baby or guy dropped on his head or something maybe you could play up a disability issue?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 11, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Then agaiun, he had a couple of inbreds chasing him with guns, so it surprises no one that he elected to get the fuck outta' Dodge.


But he didn't do that at all

he ran directly at two men who were standing their ground with guns

that's not Escape behavior and it's definitely not indicative of fear as he would reasonably have if they had actually threatened him

An innocent young jogger being threatened by murderous rednecks with guns would have ran between the houses and desperately asked for help

A psychotic mentally retarded career Criminal fleeing like a maniac from a crime he committed that didn't want to talk to the police would try to kill Witnesses jack their car and make a break for it...

he tried to carjack roddy and then attackef the McMichaels in a suicide bomber style charge

The only reason he had the balls to pull that stunt is because he was 100% convinced they weren't going to hurt him because no one had so much as pointed a gun at him or threatened him in any way


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Wrong. They would have had to run at least 10 feet in 0.2 seconds. That's an average rate of 50 feet/second or 34 MPH. Usain Bolt's record speed was 27.8 MPH.



WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?

10 feet in 0.2 seconds From where to where?

TM could have easily seen AA heading for the grass .... 










.....to evade where he stood and realize he had to run at most about  20 feet to intercept AA who has to run at least three times that. TM was at the middle of the truck on the drivers side and 10 feet west plus ten feet northwest would have put him out in front of the truck by about six feet or getting into his way enough to expect him to stop when ordered. 

So yes TM could have dragged his Lard Ass 20 feet to get in front of his prey. 

This is only speculation but I don’t think TM wanted to shoot AA but he did want him to stop and when TM got out in front of him  and possibly pointed his gun at AA’s face it sounds like TM panicked when AA didn’t stop. That doesn’t mean AA was attacking.  that only means that TM got in his fucking way and panicked and shot him..


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 11, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Then agaiun, he had a couple of inbreds chasing him with guns, so it surprises no one that he elected to get the fuck outta' Dodge.
> ...



Your fanciful scenarios probably play well in that feeble little mind of yours, but when reality sinks in it's going to tell you that Travis McMichael had no cause and no right to pursue Arbery. It's going to tell you that the inbred shot and killed another man, and that the man was unarmed. Its going to tell you that, due to this being successfully prosecuted as a hate crime (since McMichael couldn't keep his mouth shut), the Great State of Georgia is going to put the inbred to death for his crimes.

It's going to tell you that Papa inbred was complicit in the murder of an unarmed man; a man he had no legal cause to pursue. It's going to tell you, for his part in this successfully prosecuted hate crime hate crime, that he will spend the rest of his miserable little inbred life getting an hour of sunlight every day in Reidsville.

Make up any silly scenario you want. Believe you know the law better than anyone; do that all you want.

At the end of the day it will be proven that you were wrong, and that you know nothing.

You will be cloaked in a tailor-made suit of failure...


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You expect others to find a law you can't post because it doesn't exist?? Dayum, you're fucked in the head.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Then agaiun, he had a couple of inbreds chasing him with guns, so it surprises no one that he elected to get the fuck outta' Dodge.
> ...


He didn't have to escape. Georgia's a stand your ground state. He had every right to fight for his life.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 11, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong. They would have had to run at least 10 feet in 0.2 seconds. That's an average rate of 50 feet/second or 34 MPH. Usain Bolt's record speed was 27.8 MPH.
> ...


you concede this sequence of events 

arberry moved from a great distance toward the rear of the McMichaels vehicle that was standing still for some time

Travis McMichael moved to the front of the truck with a shotgun loaded with pellets while Gregory McMichael stood in the bed with a 357 holstered 

arberry saw travis shoulder the shotgun and elected to run around the far side of the vehicle

At the front of the vehicle Maude attacked Travis as Travis moved toward him by grabbing his shotgun and striking him

As both parties emanated from the left side of the vehicle we see Maude clutching the shotgun with two hands as Travis continues to backup since the initiation of contact


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


But he didn't stand his ground

 he was moving throughout the entire process

 in fact the only time he stood still was when he was inside of Larry Englishs home looking around for something

 what was he looking around for in there?

 he just kept looking around like he was taking an inventory....


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 11, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Even if somebody used a naughty word it's not a certification of a hate crime besides I didn't know Georgia had hate crime legislation?
I do know however that Georgia has some of the broadest and most aggressive stand your ground and self-defense laws in the nation likely even the world
if a intelligent jury hears a story about a couple of res neck Good Ole Boys trying to protect their neighborhood from a certified crazy career criminal from a career criminal family I'm pretty sure they're going to let them walk but anything can happen when LeBron and Oprah are spreading their fecal material all over the internet drawing in drama queens like you but it's more likely you just bought into the BLM propaganda that lied to you about all the other situations like Tamir rice Trayvon Martin and Jacob Lake not to mention George Floyd and Michael Brown

Maybe one day you'll find another Rosa Parks but I don't think this mentally retarded Street criminal is going to 
"cut the mustard" for you


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > It was ~135 degrees. And of course that necessarily includes 90 degrees.
> ...


  

How did I know that the math would go right the fuck over your head?

In your moonbat mind, what is the difference between +45 and -90?

THINK!


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2021)

It’s the final take down reply to 26319877 - Travis moved toward AA and then he shoots him. 


KingGUERRILLA said:


> as Travis moved toward him



Assuming the white truck and black truck were facing west - WTF? You are ADMITTING TM was moving toward AA as the only armed attacker. 

TM had to be attacking in a general direction moving west to northwest while AA was running west to southwest.  When the two converged a shot was fired. 

No matter what occurred if there was a collision before a shot or a shot before a collision - the man with the loaded weapon in public put his life and the life of the man he was trying to detain in danger. 

You have come a long way to admit that TM moved more than three feet toward AA after the swerve:







While AA was running through those three scenes, TM took off for a trot of his own such that his shadow appears in the pavement under the front of the white truck.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Damn good I got you to admit the scientific and mathematical reality of shadows of men reflected on hot pavement.


Wrong. I've never denied that I am extremely knowledgeable, therefore you did not get me to admit anything. I am schooling you. Not the other way around, dunce.

You still haven't admitted that the hard science and mathematics proves you wrong.

Sure you've been sorta tentatively walking it back from a full truck length (over 17 feet), to 15 feet, to 12 feet to 10 feet.

Why don't you just accept the reality that it was only about 3-4 feet, max?

Why do you LWNJ moonbats consistently deny real science and embrace pseudoscience?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 11, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Assuming the white truck and black truck were facing west -


They were not facing west.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 11, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> It’s the final take down reply to 26319877 - Travis moved toward AA and then he shoots him.
> 
> 
> KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Why didn't maud stand his ground and talk to the cops?


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Dumbfuck, "standing your ground," doesn’t literally mean standing in one spot on the ground.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 11, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



You want me to show you evidence of a law which doesn't exist.

You're a special kind of stupid, aren't you, fuckhead?

You're a fuck up. Just admit that and then we can move on. Otherwise, you're nothing but an ignorant douchebag...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 11, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > It’s the final take down reply to 26319877 - Travis moved toward AA and then he shoots him.
> ...



Because he was murdered by an inbred racist, that's why...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 11, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Why didn't maud stand his ground and talk to the cops?



AA stood his ground by ignoring  (as much as possible) TRAVIS MCMICHAEL, GREG MCMICHAEL and WILLIAM R BRYAN who were in violation of his personal liberty  who were unlawfully attempting to confine and detain him without legal authority on a public roadway.

The fact that you have zero concern for a young black male having his life ended by three white men who were illegally depriving him of his liberty without any direct knowledge that he was any kind of threat to the peace and well being of their community, tells us that you are as racist as you are ignorant.

The only disturbance to the peace and tranquility of Santilla Shores that afternoon was the reckless operation of two pickup trucks in a seven minute pursuit of an unarmed black pedestrian and the blasts of a 12 gauge shotgun that was brought to the needless and insane string of felonies that the three white males have been charged with committing but have one thing that the young black male didn’t have. A chance to prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that he did not commit a crime in a court of law. - because he was murdered.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 11, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Well the moment you touch a firearm you become armed and if you're trying to forcibly take a item worth over $100 away from somebody it's felony robbery so he's kind of got you on that one



Actually, that's not true...



> That's assault in every law code in the world



"Every law code in the world"??

Cop to it, bro, you just make this shit up, don't you?



> this kid ran half a football field directly at Travis



Which means Travis had plenty of time to evade the perceived threat.

Your inbred hero is going to die.

And he can't die soon enough...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes I've mentioned that numerous times when people said Travis McMichael was not standing his ground because he walked from the driver side compartment to the front of the truck However maud was in flight and should have just stood his ground and reported to law enforcement because he was doing something that any reasonable person would consider highly suspicious especially considering his demographic

 if I was just checking out a house and someone confronted me about it I wouldn't run away and then try to throat punch them when I got tired of running I would Stand My Ground explain my reason for being there and then sue their ass in court

 the reason maud didn't stand his ground is because he didn't want to talk to the cops 

 he didn't want to talk to the cops cuz he knew he would go to jail


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 12, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


I mean instead of running like a thief he should have stood his ground before he decided to run up and punch them while forcibly attempting to disarm the man trained by the US Military


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 12, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't maud stand his ground and talk to the cops?
> ...


What would have happened if Maud would have stood his ground right outside the house in Defiance of the first neighbor calling 911

Let's just say he was innocently sprinting out of the front door of that house and did not realize that the Man Standing in broad daylight in front of him on the phone was calling 911 because if his illegal entry to mr. English's property

Two men pulled up alongside him in a pickup truck and asked him to stop running and explain why he was illegally in the English house

Instead of standing his ground and explaining his reason for being there he started evading their attempt to question him and then proceeded to attempt to car jack a man and then commited a violent felony assault

This is precisely the same thing that happened to Richard Ramirez the serial killer who was identified in a supermarket and ran giving the citizens of Southern California reasonable suspicion that he had been responsible for a crime

they gave Chase to Richard Ramirez which of course was perfectly legal then then Richard Ramirez attempted to carjack a woman in a desperate attempt to escape just like Maude

the brave citizens of Southern California ran down and detained Richard Ramirez even though they only recognized him from his photograph circulated in media  just like the citizens of Satilla Shores tried to run down and detain Maude arbery because they recognized his photograph from the Satilla Shores Facebook group

 the two incidences are identical as citizens' recognized a wanted criminal and attempted to detain them even though they had not witnessed a felony

You people's cowardly interpretation of the law flies in the face of human nature and American history

This cowardly interpretation is only possible if you were a privileged white person living in a condo across the street from a well-funded police station and we're comfortable hiding under your bed at the site of any illegal activity

I for one in the kind of man that would intercede if I saw a criminal running away from a woman's unconscious body while clutching a purse

 I understand why you would run and hide

 cowards are common and perhaps if you could change the laws of this great nation and make it illegal to pursue criminals you wouldn't have to hide inside your own vagina anymore and could simply say that you would have been a brave man and ran down that criminal but We As Americans are not allowed to so you're just following the law not being a worthless sniveling coward who lets criminals ransack his neighborhood

 I wonder what you would do if you walked around the corner of a public Street and found a black man assaulting your own mother

 would you run and hide?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 12, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Well the moment you touch a firearm you become armed and if you're trying to forcibly take a item worth over $100 away from somebody it's felony robbery so he's kind of got you on that one
> ...


Travis had every right to stand his ground just like Maude

You see if both parties stand their ground we can handle these things like civilized human beings

However when one party travels a distance and then assaults another party there was standing its ground it becomes highly obvious who the aggressor was

If mod had been standing his ground at the bus stop while a couple rednecks drove up to him and then beat the crap out of him he would be the victim 

If Maude had been innocently jogging down the road and a couple rednecks drove up and shot him in the back he would be the victim

Trouble is a couple trained law enforcement agents for standing their ground in the middle of a public roadway in broad daylight on the phone with the police when a violent Psychopathic Criminal closed on their position pulled a sneak attack maneuver around a vehicle and try to forcibly disarm a man using violence

In response to this flurry of activity the trained law enforcement agent was forced to defend himself

You may have had a case if the mcMichael's ran up on maude pointing guns at him and he pulled a ninja Kung Fu Samurai maneuver yet at that point he was fatally injured in a hail of racist gunfire as it was initially reported but now we know they had a reasonable suspicion to pursue an individual who had been ransacking their neighborhood and skulking around in the shadows

All they did was trying to speak to him likely in an effort to Simply identify him and he became feloniously violent trying to carjack people and physically beat weapons out of their hands

This is a great lesson for all young black men in our nation

The next time you go creeping through the crime scene and a couple of people confront you on it don't try to punch them in the throat call me stand your ground and make up some bullshit excuse while you were chasing out that lick and perhaps you can get paid millions of dollars when LeBron and Oprah says they were harassing you cuz you black

You don't even have to be a decent citizen all you have to do is not become violent and you can get paid millions of dollars just like the jerks at Starbucks


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Yet again you demonstrate you don't understand what stand your ground is. It's also not calling the police. It's not retreating when someone is threatening you with death or great bodily harm; as Travis McMichael was threatening Arbery with a shotgun after chasing him throughout that Satilla Shores neighborhood.


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Nobody threatened Maude with a gun 

in fact nobody even pointed a gun at maude until maude made his REDICLIOUS  final assault 

these men were both professional law enforcement officers with training in the US Military and the local auspices

 they knew better than to aim their firearms at someone that wasn't presenting a direct and immediate threat of great bodily harm to them or someone else

 as soon as Maude came around the front quarter panel of the truck and ran directly at Travis McMichael he became an immediate threat 

 innocent joggers don't do that


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Travis McMichael was threatening Arbery with a shotgun after chasing him throughout that Satilla Shores neighborhood


Actually Travis McMichael was standing his ground not threatening anybody with anything in any way when a wanted local Criminal on probation with a history of mental instability ran directly at him for a considerable distance ignoring multiple opportunities to cut between houses to Escape and then attacked him right in front of his elderly father who was a cancer survivor with deadly force so the trained military veteran with a four-year-old child was forced to defend himself and his elderly father by retreating throughout the entire assault and only pulling the trigger when it was absolutely necessary to stop the threat, This is highly evident as the split-second the criminal released his death grip on the shotgun the victim continued to backup and immediately stopped firing dropping his aim


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 12, 2021)

Here's what happens when an innocent black man is harassed by a Neighbourhood and handles his business like a professional

I believe this man was racially profiled and harassed because he was a young black professional and didn't fit their notion of what a real estate agent was supposed to look like

This is a wonderful example of racial profiling, aggressive behavior and how to handle mentally unstable individuals who clearly wish you ill will

 the jerks at Starbucks should learn a lesson from this individual


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 12, 2021)

Attack and counter attack
26322973 reply to 26322543 attack and counter attack



KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis had every right to stand his ground just like Maude



Trouble is you have already admitted in writing that TM did not stand his ground.

KingG: “Travis McMichael moved to the front of the truck with a shotgun loaded with pellets / At the front of the vehicle Maude attacked Travis as Travis moved toward him by grabbing his shotgun and striking him”

post: 26319877  





KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis McMichael moved to the front of the truck with a shotgun loaded with pellets



post: 26319877 





KingGUERRILLA said:


> At the front of the vehicle Maude attacked Travis as Travis moved toward him by grabbing his shotgun and striking him



You are describing an attack by a fully armed and dangerous man who was  committing active felonies still in progress ands  counter attack by AA who was unarmed when he was shot by his assailants so he fought.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 12, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> if I was just checking out a house and someone confronted me about it I wouldn't run away and then try to throat punch them when I got tired of running I would Stand My Ground explain my reason for being there and then sue their ass in court



Sue them for what?

This is how I know you're an ignorant child.

Any adult knows you can't sue someone (not successfully, anyways,) for asking you a question.

How fucking stupid.

Please tell me you're not a breeder. We don't need any little ignorant Guerillas running around...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 12, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You seem to think that someone "trained by the US Military" is some sort of Rambo.

Not the case at all.

The military gets by with providing the minimum level of training necessary to do a job. It's always been that way. You've never worn a uniform, though, so you're clueless.

When it comes to military expertise, I'll put my 20 career up against your fantasy world anytime...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 12, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Trouble is a couple trained law enforcement agents...



And that's where your argument falls apart, every time...


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Then what was the purpose for pulling out a shotgun?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 12, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> What would have happened if Maud would have stood his ground right outside the house in Defiance of the first neighbor calling 911



Honestly?

I think Arbery would still be dead. I think the McMichael inbreds still would've armed themselves and confronted him. They would've been screaming at him to get on the ground, but hee'd have stayed standing while on the phone with police. I think they'd have attempted to take his phone and, when they did, I think he would've tried to physically stop them; a punch, a kick; something., and that would've been absolutely appropriate.

And Travis McMichael would've then murdered Arbery.

Travis and Greg didn't realize it, but their lives effectively ended the morning they killed Arbery...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 12, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> as soon as Maude came around the front quarter panel of the truck and ran directly at Travis McMichael he became an immediate threat
> 
> innocent joggers don't do that



At that point he was no longer an innocent jogger.

He was prey...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 12, 2021)

reply to 26262426


KingGUERRILLA said:


> Anyone that views the video in slow-motion can clearly tell that Travis McMichael didn't fire his weapon until arbery grabbed it
> 
> arbery was a mentally retarded Street criminal but he wasn't stupid enough to charge a man with a gun aimed at him
> 
> ...


How did you clearly see something that is not true? It is not visible on the video. 

You said 26262426 “Travis McMichael didn't fire his weapon until arbery grabbed it”    “Travis kept the gun in a low position” 

That's why AA, “got shot in the hand first and then got two more blasts directly to the chest from a low angle because he wasn't being fired on from aimed gun but in fact being shot by a gun that was being fought over in a low position.”

Why should anyone read and believe your racist rubbish when it is obvious you lie as easily as you blink your eyes.  

You need to confess that you did not ever see, in the video, AA grabbing the gun while it was kept in a low position. You did not see the first shot hitting AA on the hand.

Why do you lie like that. Your word is worthless when you lie like that.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 12, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> reply to 26262426
> 
> 
> KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Travis simply shouldered the gun when Maude was about 35 meters away from him and closing fast 





this is not a crime... its not illegal to shoulder a weapon when someone you have a reasonable belief means to do you harm is charging directly at you

After Maude ran around the quarter panel of the truck with the 90° sneak attack kung fu disarm tactic Travis fired his weapon from the hip as is plainly evident by the blast in a 45 degree angle emanating from the upper right portion of your screen
during this video 
the fact that they emanated from the other side of the vehicle in a struggle over the weapon with Maud  grasping it with two hands makes it pretty clear that maud grabbed it



if he were an innocent young jogger being harassed by murderous rednecks he would have ran in between houses or asked people for help... there were tons of places to take cover or hide

He didn't want to identify himself and he didn't want to wait for the police because he knew knew damn good and well he'd be going to jail

WTF did he think he was going to accomplish by charging two men standing their ground with guns

The only reason he conjured up the balls for that kind of stunt is he was 100% certain they weren't going to shoot him because Grandpa didn't even have his gun unholstered and Travis never even aimed his gun at him during the entire incident up till attack at which time Travis barely got a shot off from the hip position as is proved by the clear 45 degree UPWARD blast in the upper right-hand portion of the video I posted

In fact every blast that entered arbwrry came from a low position proving during the struggle for the weapon

no one ever aimed the firearm at him because those blast would come in on a horizontal or downward axsis

the fact that Travis had pellets in his shotgun proves he had absolutely no intention to kill someone that day because anyone with any sense at all who had an intention to kill someone would have had slugs loaded in their rifle

Travis had professional military experience as a literal Maritime SWAT team operator as a boarding officer for the US Military

The guy knew firearms firearms tactics law enforcement use-of-force training and everything under the sun

You guys are only here squealing about it because LeBron and Oprah said it was cuz he black before they got the whole story


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


_<crickets>_


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 12, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > as soon as Maude came around the front quarter panel of the truck and ran directly at Travis McMichael he became an immediate threat
> ...


LOL@"prey"
You're such a flaming drama queen "prey" doesn't run up and attack the hunter LOL


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It would be pretty stupid to pursue a potentially armed suspect without a Firearms yourself

 a shotgun is a very defensive tool however I would have taken a high-capacity 9 mm and a carbine rifle


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 12, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It would be pretty stupid to pursue a potentially armed suspect without a Firearms yourself



ANd, yet, Pudge #1 and Pudge #2 who were the ones doing the pursuing...



> a shotgun is a very defensive tool however I would have taken a high-capacity 9 mm and a carbine rifle



So, you admit that someone in Pudge #1's position should've had a more offensive weapon. 

I won't disagree, considering the fact that the McMichael inbreds were the instigators of the whole affair...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 12, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> reply to 26262426
> 
> 
> KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


It's super painfully obvious that Travis McMichael was being knocked backward  before he pulled the trigger as you can clearly time the contact versus the first blast highly visible in the upper right-hand portion of your screen and the split-second they emanated from the vehicle visual impedance you could clearly see the criminal grabbing Travis's shotgun with two hands

its over for your narrative


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 12, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > It would be pretty stupid to pursue a potentially armed suspect without a Firearms yourself
> ...


While the McMichaels were initially pursuing a criminal suspect they stopped and held their ground while calling the police 

that's when the criminal suspect elected to run directly at them from a great distance and attack them forcing them to defend themselves


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Which is why they're going to prison. Ahmaud committed no felony. Nor was he threatening them. Pulling a gun on him is illegal, put his life in fear, and granted him the legal option to fight for his life in self-defense. At the same time, Travis, in the commission of a crime, forfeited his legal right of self defense because you can't provoke an attack and then legally resort to self defense.


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


He was being chased by Bryan.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



So, do you prefer public hanging or lethal injection for your racist murderer?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 13, 2021)

It’s the final takedown - reply to 26327249 quit the mind reading bullcrap



KingGUERRILLA said:


> that's when the criminal suspect elected to run directly at them from a great distance and attack them forcing them to defend themselves



Could you please stick with verifiable facts and drop the mind reading which is not permissible in court.

Are you referring to this frame as your starting point?



Here’s the facts:

There are three men accused of false imprisonment, interfering with AA’s liberty and path of travel prior to this moment in time.

Where are they?

One is in pursuit as he is recording the evidence that has been made public. That suspected felon#3 is not being attacked and forced to defend himself. Felon#3’s position establishes a perfectly sound reason that explains why AA is running in the direction as seen in the aforementioned frame.

At this moment, the armed, suspected felon#2 is standing in the bed of the truck watching AA as he flees on a public road from felon #2. His wide open stance combined with the facts learned that he was holding a cell phone instead of his .357 Magnum at the time is not indicative that suspected felon#2 is in fear of being attacked as AA eventually runs right past him.




When you say AA “elected” to attack., suspected felon#1 can be seen shouldering his shotgun and aiming it at AA’s feet while ordering him to get on the ground. I’m not sure but I believe the charge of aggravated assault is added to felon#1’s growing list of crimes right there. So it’s no matter to the court as to what AA does beyond this point with respect to how he continues to engage his three attackers. AA is the only man being attacked on a public road at this point, and up to the first shot being fired.

The video evidence does not specifically show TM’s movements after AA decided to swerve from TM and evade him on the passenger side:




That is not a counter attack by the victim at this point. It is another attempt at a means of escape.

Upon seeing the swerve, suspected felon#1 repositions himself in an aggressive route to counter the swerve in by running to the front of the truck:




When AA came around the front of the truck it is quite possible that he was surprised to see suspected felon#1 repositioned in his way - and less than half a second later he was shot at close range and wounded in the chest.

Only From that point on can AA’s final actions be construed as an attack, But he has been shot - we know that based on the video. That makes his attempt to grab the gun and  subdue one of his three attackers the only attempt of self defense that occurred that afternoon on the public street.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Ahmaud is the one that committed the crime that caused the chain of events leading to his death and also the one that escalated the use of force into a life-or-death situation by rushing two men who were standing their ground and trying to forcibly disarm them using violence

he wasn't trying to innocently jog by... he was on the attack

no reasonable person would believe he was simply trying to innocently go for a jog around a truck that had been chasing him

"hey there's two men in front of me with guns who had been chasing me because I was trespassing in their neighbors home"

"better run up there and attack them"


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


 is that why he tried to carjack him?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


since Maude already earned his Darwin Award I guess Society got lucky on that one

You want to execute a man who was simply trying to defend his neighborhood and was forced to shoot someone after he was attacked

I wonder what kind of effect that would have on society...

the next time a Good Samaritan saw a suspect crawling out of his neighbor's daughter's bedroom window covered in blood at 4 in the morning he'll just have to let him run away

the next time of big strong man saw a disheveled crackhead running away from an unconscious woman's body holding a purse he'll have to just let him run away because he didn't witness a felony

The next time a group of law-abiding citizens recognize a wanted serial killer from the photos they saw identifying him they'll just have to let him run away because they didn't witness him commit a felony

What do you think of this new pussy societal ethos these social justice Starbucks sucking Oprah taint living Lady Gaga tampon hugging sissies are pushing Richard?





SF Man Catches Prowler In The Act, Hangs Onto Him Until Police Arrive: SFist/


A Vermont grocery store worker was fired after stopping a purse snatcher who stole from an elderly woman


'Messed with the wrong family:' North Carolina dad fights back against secret peeper he found in child's bedroom

Under this new societal Norm all these people would be going to jail because they detained someone they did not witness commit a felony

Social media sure can be dangerous once you add a couple dumbass celebrities spreading their fecal material all over our court cases.... the unwashed slack-jawed plebeian masses who don't know dick about the evidence or logistics and fail to understand the consequences of destroying our ability to detain people we suspect of committing a crime will be the same idiots squealing for help when the criminals are ransacking their neighborhood and Escape well before the police arrive over and over again

 how entertaining


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Nope, he committed a misdemeanor at worst. Not a crime that allowed the McMichaels to take any of the actions they took that day. Your hillbilly buddies are screwed. They provoked Arbery to attack Travis in a fight for his life. That are not legally allowed to provoke an attack and then claim self defense. It's why they're already rotting in jail where they belong.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


By "carjack," you mean fight for his life.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


You still haven't learned the difference between a misdemeanor and a felony,  have you?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> It’s the final takedown - reply to 26327249 quit the mind reading bullcrap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maude attacked and was SUBSEQUENTLY shot because he instigated violence

you think its permissible to get violent because you are afraid and supprised? 

You're not allowed to violently attack someone just because you're afraid and surprised


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No I mean car jack as in forcibly try to take possession of a vehicle that is not yours

How come Maude didn't want to talk to Cops?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


 and it still hasn't dawned on you that it's perfectly reasonable to pursue someone in an attempt to identify them when you have reasonable suspicion that a felony has occurred

 nobody calls 911 or films an encounter when they plan on murdering someone much less releasing the video when they had no requirement to do so


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Pursue is one thing... pulling a shotgun is another. Do you even know what the aggravated assault charges are for?


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > It’s the final takedown - reply to 26327249 quit the mind reading bullcrap
> ...


Sad that you have to lie. The violence was proved by the three men who chased him for several minutes and then pulled a gun on him.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Actually,  Bryan hit Arbery with his car. Cotton fibers from Arbery were later found.

_At one point, Arbery was heading out of the Satilla Shores neighborhood where the defendants live, but the McMichaels forced him to turn back into the neighborhood and run past Bryan, the agent said. That is when he struck Arbery, Dial said, and Arbery kept running with the McMichaels in pursuit._​


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


You're lying again. I never said they planned on murdering Arbery.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



No, but it will always try to defend itself, you ignorant simp...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You want to execute a man who was simply trying to defend his neighborhood and was forced to shoot someone after he was attacked



No, I want to execute some inbred redneck who decided he'd play Johnny Law and chase down someone who, so far as anyone can tell, committed the crime of running in a white neighborhood, and kill him.

Pudge wasn't forced to shoot anyone. His fat ass could've owned Arbery in a wrestling match. But, instead, he armed himself in, I believe, the hopes that he'd get to bag a coon...



> I wonder what kind of effect that would have on society...



Holding Pudge responsible for the murder of Arbery? Probably a pretty good one...



> the next time a Good Samaritan saw a suspect crawling out of his neighbor's daughter's bedroom window covered in blood at 4 in the morning he'll just have to let him run away



Pudge didn't see Arbery crawling out of anyone's window. He didn't witness Arbery doing anything, but chose to pursue him anyway. And that's where he fucked up...



> the next time of big strong man saw a disheveled crackhead running away from an unconscious woman's body holding a purse he'll have to just let him run away because he didn't witness a felony



Holding a purse?

Hey, thanks for the reasonable cause you stupid fuck....



> The next time a group of law-abiding citizens recognize a wanted serial killer from the photos they saw identifying him they'll just have to let him run away because they didn't witness him commit a felony



If those photos are released by the police, it's perfectly acceptable to effect a citizen's arrest...



> SF Man Catches Prowler In The Act, Hangs Onto Him Until Police Arrive: SFist/
> 
> 
> A Vermont grocery store worker was fired after stopping a purse snatcher who stole from an elderly woman
> ...



No, you stupid fuck.

In each case you link to, a person witnessed a crime. Only after witnessing a crime did they act.

Travis McMichael didn't witness a crime. That's a monumental distinction which you're too ignorant and stupid to understand, and which will land Travis McMichael on death row...



> Social media sure can be dangerous once you add a couple dumbass celebrities spreading their fecal material all over our court cases.... the unwashed slack-jawed plebeian masses who don't know dick about the evidence or logistics and fail to understand the consequences of destroying our ability to detain people we suspect of committing a crime will be the same idiots squealing for help when the criminals are ransacking their neighborhood and Escape well before the police arrive over and over again
> 
> how entertaining



A bigger, more ignorant ignorant douchebag than you there has never been.

I hope to God your parents got to have some normal kids with the proper number of choromosomes...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> How come Maude didn't want to talk to Cops?



It's not that he didn't want to talk to the police. He didn't want to stand there with two ignorant, inbred rednecks with guns who turned out to be Hell bent on killing him...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Richard dial said in a court of law that Travis McMichael actually pointed the shotgun at maude as this is a critical factor in charging someone with the crime of aggravated assault in the state of Georgia

Of course he stammered like mad when he uttered his Cavalcade of BS in court

 he certainly isn't a very good liar

* of course at no time in the entire situation did Travis McMichael ever point his shotgun at Maude

 he was trained by the US Military in law enforcement and was a lifelong Georgia resident plus a Firearms enthusiast who  knew better than to do that kind of thing


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > You want to execute a man who was simply trying to defend his neighborhood and was forced to shoot someone after he was attacked
> ...



SF Man Catches Prowler In The Act, Hangs Onto Him Until Police Arrive: SFist/


A Vermont grocery store worker was fired after stopping a purse snatcher who stole from an elderly woman


'Messed with the wrong family:' North Carolina dad fights back against secret peeper he found in child's bedroom

What felony did these people Witness?



Canon Shooter said:


> reasonable cause


The McMichaels had "reasonable cause" to believe arbery had committed a felony because he was trespassing in a house that had suffered a string of burglaries and trespasses by a guy who looks identical to maude because it was maude

They had what's called reasonable suspicion that he was committing a felony because he instigated the entire series of events by criminal trespassing

He provoked them to chase him by fleeing and then he escalated the conflict to violence


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> who turned out to be Hell bent on killing him...


If they were "hell-bent" on killing him they would have shot him when they were riding alongside him in their initial encounter or any of the other opportunities they had before he ran up and attacked them

In a civilized society if you do something suspicious like trespassing on someone else's property you should expect people to confront you and when they do calmly stand your ground and explain your rationale

 never flee and then try to throat punch people

The reason that filthy little criminal ran is because he knew he would be in trouble when he was caught by the police

When you're on probation and have a record of theft poking around people's homes under construction and then running when you're confronted isn't a great idea 

the only thing Dumber is trying to punch people who stand in your way


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> He provoked them to chase him by fleeing and then he escalated the conflict to violence



How do you "provoke someone to chase"? A person decides or decides not to chase someone. The decision to chase was solely due a decision by the inbreds, and it had nothing to do with the fact that Arnery was running.

Did the inbreds not possess the self control to just simply follow the guy?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > who turned out to be Hell bent on killing him...
> ...



I don't know that and neither did you. If this had all happened 100 feet up the road, and they killed him there, you'd be whining about how, if they REALLY meant to kill him, they would've shot him earlier. I don't know what goes through the feeble minds of inbred rednecks, so I can't answer your question beyond saying that where they killed Arbery was, for them, probably just as good as any other place...



> In a civilized society if you do something suspicious like trespassing on someone else's property you should expect people to confront you and when they do you should calmly stand your ground and explain your rationale not flee and then try to throat punch people



But they never did that. They got into a truck and chased him. When Travis got outy of the truck he had a loaded shotgun in his hand. The time for being calm has long passed at that point, and for no other reason than the younger inbred intended to threaten Arbery with the gun...



> The reason that filthy little criminal ran is because he knew he would be in trouble when he was caught by the police



That may very well be.

But regardless of how you try to twist this, Travis and Gregory McMichael had exactly no knowledge of Arbery committing any crime whatsoever on the day they chose to kill him...



> When you're on probation and have a record of theft poking around people's homes under construction and then running when you're confronted isn't a great idea the only thing Dumber is trying to punch people who stand in your way



Again, you will be proven wrong.

Because you're stupid...


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Richard Dial investigated the matter with full access to the evidence. Far more than you're capable of. It matters not if McMichael was trained. It matters not if he's a lifelong Georgia resident. It matters not if he knew better than to do what he did. He still pulled a gun on a man because he wanted to intimidate him to stop because he thought a crime was committed when in fact, he was indoors and saw absolutely nothing.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 it's just really funny the way he said it... has all the Hallmarks of nervous deception


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


*"What felony did these people Witness?"*

Just how fucking nuts are you? 

The first one caught a prowler in his home, "that's in his presence."

The second one saw a robber running away with a woman's purse when he's told a woman's purse was just stolen, that's "within his immediate knowledge."

The third one caught a pervert peeping into his daughter's room, "that's in his presence."

Compared with the McMichaels, one of whom saw nothing at all as he was indoors, and the other saw nothing but a black guy running past his house. There was no crime at all committed in their presence or within their immediate knowledge.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I see.

What are those "hallmarks"?

Please cite some verifiable source material to back up your opinion.

Or just admit that you're making up bullshit and talking out your ass about things you're completely ignorant of...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> Compared with the McMichaels, one of whom saw nothing at all as he was indoors...



Yeah, I don't think the Guerilla knew this.

This is why Travis is never going to see a day of freedom again. He killed someone that someone else told him might be someone who trespassed on a construction site.

Travis is about as fucked as fucked can be...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Compared with the McMichaels, one of whom saw nothing at all as he was indoors...
> ...


this is going to blow your mind guys...

you don't have to know someone committed a crime to defend yourself from them when they attack you... perfectly reasonable

Besides Travis knew Maude committed felony assault because he committed it against him

Too bad Maude didn't peacefully surrender, maybe he could have won some money in a lawsuit

Hey look guys this kid didn't see a person commits a crime yet sprung into action how many years of prison do you want to give him?

A Vermont grocery store worker was fired after stopping a purse snatcher who stole from an elderly woman

By your logic if the criminal in this case attacked the supermarket worker it would be illegal for him to defend himself

 LOL are you hearing this


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > He provoked them to chase him by fleeing and then he escalated the conflict to violence
> ...





Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > He provoked them to chase him by fleeing and then he escalated the conflict to violence
> ...


 it's pretty simple if someone accuses you of doing something and you flee like a criminal instead of standing your ground and talking to the police it means you did something wrong and gives them probable cause to pursue you


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


 no way dude the prowler was just visiting the guys home... he hadn't received instructions not to be there  and no crime had been committed until the vicious father attacked him

The grocery store worker might have been illegally profiling a transgender person just because he saw a male with a purse doesn't mean that man's are Criminal what kind of horrible monsters are you?

The other guy used a garage door opener to walk inside someone else's garage maybe it was a mistake or he was just visiting the garage looking for a drink of water and then the horrible man attacked him how many years of prison should he get?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


People who are professionally trained to pick up on Deception look for several key factors 

nervousness is a major indicator

someone who shrugs their shoulders blinks a lot and stammers their words is exhibiting a wide array of deception tells


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> * of course at no time in the entire situation did Travis McMichael ever point his shotgun at Maude



You are a liar. Suspected Felon#1 shouldered his shotgun and the video shows the weapon aimed at AA’s feet. That caused AA to swerve to the right and run around the passenger side. So quit lying.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> People who are professionally trained to pick up on Deception look for several key factors



Right.

Which is why I said you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.

Interesting, though, that you believe every single word that drips out of the mouths of the inbreds, but you all but accuse an ACTUAL law enforcement professional of lying on the stand...



> someone who shrugs their shoulders blinks a lot and stammers their words is exhibiting a wide array of deception tells



What "wide array"? Like blinking, stammering and shrugging their shoulders?

Blinking could also be an indicator of chronic dry eye. And, believe it or not, simply being on the stand can make people nervous and cause them to stammer, ever when offering 100% truthful testimony. Shrugging the shoulders is more a "tell" of a person not knowing something than anything else...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> it's pretty simple if someone accuses you of doing something and you flee like a criminal instead of standing your ground and talking to the police it means you did something wrong



No, actually, it doesn't...


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


In Georgia, you DO have to know someone committed a felony to effect a citizen's arrest and you can't legally point your gun at someone else without legal justification. And get this, fooling yourself into believing a person committed a felony when they really didn't ... is NOT legal justification.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You dumbfuck, the intruder broke the law when he entered the house. He was then arrested by police. No wonder you think the McMichaels are innocent. You don't even know people are not allowed to break into someone's home. 



KingGUERRILLA said:


> The grocery store worker might have been illegally profiling a transgender person just because he saw a male with a purse doesn't mean that man's are Criminal what kind of horrible monsters are you?



Nothing in the article you linked said anything about anyone being transgender. It did, however, state the purse was returned to the woman who was robbed and  robber was later arrest. So here again, we see your proclivity to let criminals off the hook.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> The other guy used a garage door opener to walk inside someone else's garage maybe it was a mistake or he was just visiting the garage looking for a drink of water and then the horrible man attacked him how many years of prison should he get?



Nope, you're lying again to cover for criminals. There's no mention in the article of the pervert being in the garage. And like the other criminals, it was arrested.

Just like with the McMichaels' case, you're just making shit up to protect the criminals. You sound like a criminal yourself, always defending criminals. Have you ever been convicted of a crime?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> he other guy used a garage door opener to walk inside someone else's garage maybe it was a mistake or he was just visiting the garage looking for a drink of water



Am I the only onoe wondering how the guy got a hold of a garage door opener?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > he other guy used a garage door opener to walk inside someone else's garage maybe it was a mistake or he was just visiting the garage looking for a drink of water
> ...


Like I said he was probably just visiting the other guys garage looking for a drink of water or something

 how many years of prison should that Reckless vigilante get for imprisoning that poor innocent man?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > * of course at no time in the entire situation did Travis McMichael ever point his shotgun at Maude
> ...


So you think a an experienced black criminal from the deep south saw two white men with guns blocking his path who had been threatening him and as soon as one aims a gun at his feet he decides to just run around the other side of the truck where it'll be safe...or so he thinks

Never mind the man in the bed with a 357 I'll just jog over here on the passenger side where there aren't any murderous rednecks with guns

  of course any innocent jogger being threatened with guns would immediately run between the houses where there was lots of wide-open spaces plenty of places to hide and no fences


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > People who are professionally trained to pick up on Deception look for several key factors
> ...


Yeah right man this guy sounded like Porky Pig with an electrode up his butt nervous cuz he got caught with his hand in the cookie jar

That experienced law enforcement professional knows how to lie on the stand he's just not that good at it

Not only is he stammering like crazy he's also blinking like mad taking deep breaths and nodding in agreement with himself and don't forget the shrugs got to love those shrugs

These are all text book tells of a man who knows that he's lying


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 this was my favorite part, especially coming from a guy who's trying to defend an idiot who got caught TRESSPASSING 


Faun said:


> You dumbfuck, the intruder broke the law when he entered the house


LOL....SO DID ARBERRY!!!!!!


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

A Vermont grocery store worker was fired after stopping a purse snatcher who stole from an elderly woman
					

Amir Shedyak, a grocery store employee, told local news that he was fired after trying to stop a purse snatcher during a shift in August.




					www.google.com
				




By your cowardly interpretation of the law this Good Samaritan would be going to jail because his Detention of this purse snatcher would be deemed a felony crime superseding the simple theft

By your definition this man would be an evil Thug depriving the purse snatcher from his freedom to travel and arresting him just because he was running while holding a purse

perhaps he was just an innocent  transgender citizen out for a jog

Not every man jogging with a purse is a criminal you know!!

Just because someone claimed a jogger committed a crime doesn't mean you have the right to run them down and illegally arrest them

How many years in prison do you think this evil grocery store employee deserves  for his crimes

 he's probably a racist


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


You're too stupid to recognize actual felonies being committed so I'm not surprised you don't know entering an unoccupied home is only a misdemeanor if there is no theft or intent to steal.

And you didn't answer ... have you ever been convicted of a crime? If so, what crime(s)?


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> A Vermont grocery store worker was fired after stopping a purse snatcher who stole from an elderly woman
> 
> 
> Amir Shedyak, a grocery store employee, told local news that he was fired after trying to stop a purse snatcher during a shift in August.
> ...


You've jumped off the ledge now. You're a pancake on the ground below.

Pancake, what part of -- the purse was returned to the victim and the robber was arrested for petty larceny, don't you understand?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


actually I've been accused of multiple crimes but they could never get a conviction on me... I bet youve never been accused of a crime

there was an actual felony committed

when your criminal hero attacked a military veteran and a father trying to protect his neighborhood he committed a violent felony and that touched off the scenario that ultimately cost him his life

do you have a sexual attraction to Arberry?

perhaps there's something clouding your judgment


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > A Vermont grocery store worker was fired after stopping a purse snatcher who stole from an elderly woman
> ...


Yeah but the grocery store employee didn't know that when he imprisoned him!!!

it could have just been a trans person jogging with a purse!!!

why do you hate trans people?

you're disgusting and terrible for hating trans people... I don't know if I can continue this conversation

he saw a trans person running with a purse and attacked him

He imprisoned that person even though he didn't see them commit a crime

He just saw somebody jogging and assumed they were guilty probably because he's a racist and transphobic

How can you support a racist transphobic individual who imprisons someone just because they were jogging with a purse???


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You'd win that bet.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> there was an actual felony committed
> 
> when your criminal hero attacked a military veteran and a father trying to protect his neighborhood he committed a violent felony and that touched off the scenario that ultimately cost him his life



Self-defense is not a crime.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> do you have a sexual attraction to Arberry?
> 
> perhaps there's something clouding your judgment


No, Pancake, you're simply out of your mind.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


I don't hate you, Pancake. You've got that wrong too.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> Self-defense is not a crime.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 14, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> actually I've been accused of multiple crimes but they could never get a conviction on me...



Yeah, I figured. You're nothing but a piece of shit criminal yourself...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 14, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Where'd you get your training? Reruns of "Criminal Minds"?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 14, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > actually I've been accused of multiple crimes but they could never get a conviction on me...
> ...





Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


  how come you guys don't want to talk about arbery anymore?

 it is quite entertaining when people who live in condos with Security Services and Starbucks moms try to lecture others about the logistics of Street crime LOL


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 14, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> how come you guys don't want to talk about arbery anymore?



We would love to.

Unfortunately, whenever we try, you either want to talk about different cases in different states which are subject to different laws, or you want to talk about some obtuse hypothetical bullshit which you dream up and have convinced yourself it's, somehow, related...



> it is quite entertaining when people who live in condos with Security Services and Starbucks moms try to lecture others about the logistics of Street crime LOL



Says the guy living in his mom's basement.

You'd piss yourself and run like a pussy at the first hint that you might be someone's victim...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 14, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> how come you guys don't want to talk about arbery anymore?


That’s because you were forced to admit after weeks of being in denial of all the facts that TM, suspected felon number one, right before the first shot ran towards AA.

That means that all of your talk about AAA attacking TM before he was shot is nothing but utter bullshit and racist delusions. In other words TM attacked, rushed towards, AA and shot him.

So what is left to talk about?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 14, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > how come you guys don't want to talk about arbery anymore?
> ...


I saw the video of AA --the video that was unaltered by the media.   AA attacked the good guys trying to stop crime and tried to grab their gun.  AA was a felon--a violent one---he had to be shot.    And oh fyi, GOOD riddance.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 14, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> I saw the video of AA --the video that was unaltered by the media. AA attacked the good guys trying to stop crime and tried to grab their gun.



Here is a fact, racist. There is no video altered, un-altared, or not yet messed with yet that shows AA attacking TM in front of the truck until after he was shot and wounded in the chest.

What you see is what most racists
see was both men coming out to the left of the truck and that is when the fight was started. AA has already been shot and blood is visible on his T-shirt half a second after the first shot was fired.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 14, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Yeah Not only was he a felon at the young age of 25 the guy was so crazy and violent even his mom had to call the cops on him  

i hear he wouldn't let her leave the house and was threatening her

Just looking at the way he dealt with the cops made it clear that this kid was going to earn the Darwin Award at one point

What a shame that celebrities gas up all this  for profit media garbage and cause the slack-jawed masses to take a ridiculous Pro crime attitude

When the history books are written they'll be pretty unkind to the BLM narratives that were designed a sucker Chumps out of sympathy money yet destroy civil rights as a casualty with their ridiculous narratives that end up backfiring in court like hands up don't shoot

 all these ridiculous narratives accomplish is yet more crime but it puts a crapload of money and a handful of people's pockets


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 14, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the video of AA --the video that was unaltered by the media. AA attacked the good guys trying to stop crime and tried to grab their gun.
> ...


if he was shot before he attacked he would have been hit in the SIDE and had DEFENSIVE wounds from the surprise attack 

Arberry ran around the front of the truck in a clear 90° turn and used a skipping motion as he attacked travis who was standing his ground holding a shotgun in the low ready position 

In fact the impact was so heavy that Travis was literally in the air moving backwards when the first shot was fired

This video is abundantly clear as you can see the shotgun blast in the upper right-hand portion emanating from the blind spot of the front of the truck in a 45° angle


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 14, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > how come you guys don't want to talk about arbery anymore?
> ...


actually ive collared my share of crooks...even stopped a few felony assaults working in the bar business where i bounced some of the toughest bars in the region 

Georgia has some of the broadest most aggressive stand your ground and citizen's arrest laws in the nation...I'm citing places like liberal California and New York City


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 14, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> actually ive collared my share of crooks...even stopped a few felony assaults working in the bar business where i bounced some of the toughest bars in the region








Please, do let us know when you're tired of making a complete fucking fool of yourself...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 14, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > actually ive collared my share of crooks...even stopped a few felony assaults working in the bar business where i bounced some of the toughest bars in the region
> ...


Actually in bar security you might find yourself in court as part of the job because you're so often a witness or a participant in a criminal scenario as simply part of your job...

Virtually every jerk that you're forced to put out of the establishment will try to sue you in hopes of getting a big settlement

Did you know quite often when you're interceding in a domestic scenario the woman will actually turn on you later in court even though you were the one that saved her from a beating from her long term abusive husband


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 14, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You really don't ever get tired of lying, do you?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 14, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> if he was shot before he attacked he would have been hit in the SIDE


You are a liar. You cannot see exactly where TM was standing as the fist shot went off. If assuming the truck is facing west.  If TM was positioned in the center of the west bound lane about six feet from the bumper facing northeast and AA is running and facing southwest,  its a face to face encounter. The shot goes off half a second or less after we see AA headed southwest as he disappears from view.

 AA would be shot in the front as TM was blocking his path with the shotgun aimed at him as he came around the truck



The video evidence does not support your lies about the 90 degree turn. TM was not up against the grill of the truck - we would see his foot instead of his shadow.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 14, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> You are a liar. You cannot see exactly where TM was standing as the fist shot went off.


Actually it's extremely obvious where Travis McMichael was when the first shot went off

he was literally Airborne moving backwards reeling from the assault as is clearly depicted in this video

there's absolutely no question about the audio sync because you can clearly see the blast emanating in the upper right hand portion of the screen moving in a upward  angle proving it was fired from the hip not from a shoulder aimed weapon

in fact every single shot was fired from a low angle because the gun was never aimed at him proving Travis had no intention to Fire and didn't even have time to shoulder his weapon after arbery made his ridiculous suicide charge changing directions in a 90° angle to attack Travis McMichael well before he was shot

If arbery was shot and then reacted to the attack he would have been shot in the side or his back but he was shot Square in the chest from a low angle because he was running directly at the man he planned to attack in a surprise attack scenario where the victim never had the chance to even raise his firearm

Don't you realize you're trying to defend a mentally retarded Criminal Who was hearing voices?

 this kid was criminally insane


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > You are a liar. You cannot see exactly where TM was standing as the fist shot went off.
> ...


Pancake, you've proven yourself to be ineligible to offer a lucid position. You'd best wait for the trial to see for yourself what happens.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


the trial means nothing 

only proper application of the law with respect for civilized society 

if you go creeping thru another mans home expect to be confronted and if you attack whomever confronts you they may defend themselves


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 14, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> the trial means nothing



You're right.

It's only where they're going to be found guilty of the charges against them...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 14, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> there's absolutely no question about the audio sync because you can clearly see the blast emanating in the upper right hand portion of the screen moving in a upward angle proving it was fired from the hip not from a shoulder aimed weapon



You idiot.  You are not seeing the blast emanating on the video. It’s sun glare on suspected felon number three’s windshield,  who recorded the murder he helped pull off.

You agreed the shot is heard in this frame.





So you are a liar. You can’t see the gun.

I hear the first shot here:
View attachment 442994




Whether you are right or I’m right, or if the first shot is somewhere in between, you can see the video evidence and be certain that both men come back into view when they cross the centerline about 10 to 15 ft ahead of the front bumper. AA does not turn a 90 in an ambush that exists only in your racist mind.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 14, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> if you go creeping thru another mans home expect to be confronted and if you attack whomever confronts you they may defend themselves



You are one stupid F-head.. AA did not go into McMichael’s home. Or Roddy’s. Had AA been inside their homes and they shot him b dead they would probably not be suspected felon goons  sitting in jail awaiting trial without bail.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > the trial means nothing
> ...


And the next time a citizen sees a black criminal trespassing on his neighbor's property he won't dare try to identify the individual, won't that be nice?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > there's absolutely no question about the audio sync because you can clearly see the blast emanating in the upper right hand portion of the screen moving in a upward angle proving it was fired from the hip not from a shoulder aimed weapon
> ...


Trucks are rectangles

 in order to run around a rectangle you have to commit to a 90-degree change of Direction

What do you think would have happened if arbery didn't try to grab the shotgun?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > if you go creeping thru another mans home expect to be confronted and if you attack whomever confronts you they may defend themselves
> ...


It's perfectly reasonable for you to protect your neighborhood because if you allow crime to flourish across the street it will eventually invade your home

This is one of the tenants of a civilized society

 you sound like a privileged adolescent living under their mother's umbrella so ravenous for drama you scour the computer daily looking for a new champion but I'm afraid this kid isn't going to be your Rosa Parks

You want to disarm citizens and defund the police but as soon as a criminal victimizes you you'll be squealing squealing squealing like a victim demanding action


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

in this photo you can plainly see that Travis McMichael didn't fire his weapon until he was being pushed backward by the assault well after the 90-degree turn





the Criminal Who was running directly at Travis and his father pulled a sneak attack maneuver around the truck in an attempt to disarm Travis using Force giving Travis a reasonable belief that his life and the life of his father were in danger





You can literally see the shotgun blast emanating from the upper right-hand portion of the truck right above the stop sign well after arberry had already made his violent assault


Maude on the other hand had no reasonable belief that his life was in danger and proved that by initiating contact

Perhaps if this mentally retarded Criminal Who had recently been diagnosed with a disorder including hearing voices had attacked the McMichaels in their very first encounter you may have a reasonable case based on his insanity but he didn't 

He ran around the neighborhood like a chicken until he finally got tired and decided to kill his Witnesses

You can't Corner somebody on foot with two vehicles in the middle of a street and no one can even prove they pointed their weapons at him much less threatened him or used any racial terminology


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 15, 2021)

A picture says a thousand words plus these three: “You’re a Dumbass.” reply to 26345716 



KingGUERRILLA said:


> no one can even prove they pointed their weapons at him



you just did - in pictures:

yours



Mine:





I’ll take your version since it shows TM shot AA well before he made it around the truck.

But I’ll be honest. It’s a smear on the windshield of suspected felon number three.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> A picture says a thousand words plus these three: “You’re a Dumbass.” reply to 26345716
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice try but the blast is clear as day 

anyone can see that the blast occured AFTER the assault 

arberry turned then rushed and was grabbing the gun as travis fired

i know you wish travis fired and then in response arberry rushed in a "fight for his life" but the forensics will tell another tale


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

you are COMPLETELY busted trying to LIE about when the 1st shot when off

LOL

heres a pic you posted earlier




B-U-S-T-E-D

anyone can see arberry had completely disappeared from sight around the truck when the 1st shot went off

youre so BUSTED


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 15, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> arberry turned then rushed and was grabbing the gun as travis fired



nope:




You are an ignorant racist liar..AA’s right leading foot is lined up, with the edge of pavement, AA has not turned at all in this frame but you say the shotgun blast is seen above the stop sign.,

So in your analysis you have TM shooting in the lower chest clearly visible before AA turned one degree to the left.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

The entire world has seen the video yet this poster is still desperately Clinging On to the ridiculous fallacy that Maude was shot in this Frame of the video because they are desperate to suggest that his attack was in reaction to being shot as he rounded the front of the truck





Of course in reality we know this was NOT when the first gunshot went off because we have the video with audio and can clearly see the first shot going off well after he disappeared from View around  the front of the truck in a ridiculous suicide charge befitting a mentally retarded Street criminal who had been hearing voices and was desperate to escape law enforcement


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > arberry turned then rushed and was grabbing the gun as travis fired
> ...


Here's a more sophisticated version of your ridiculous photo however I couldn't fix your punctuation error


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 15, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



That's the part of the equation you ignorantly continue to miss.

Travis didn't see anyone trespassing on anyone's property...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 15, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The entire world has seen the video yet this poster is still desperately Clinging On to the ridiculous fallacy that Maude was shot in this Frame of the video



You are a liar.

I have never changed hearing the audio of the blast other than this frame right here:



You post this claiming this is where the first shot was fired: 


I replied you were an idiot because that v is not a shotgun blast above the stop sign. It’s a smear on Roddy’s windshield.

Your are so fucking stupid you can’t understand that if the blast is seen here:



It means TM shot AA before any type of turn toward TM.

Your claim that a window smear is the blast from the first shot is a lie. a stupid lie because it shows TM shot AA before any kind of attack happened first.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 15, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The entire world has seen the video



And yet, somehow, you and Muhammed are the only idiots who believe it exonerates the inbred murderer...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The entire world has seen the video
> ...


 The vast majority of people would have shot him if he rushed them and tried to grab their gun

 I also believe the vast majority of people don't believe that the McMichaels set out to murder a jogger that day however they're so terrorized by the notion of racism that they won't dare speak up in support of someone who is doing the right thing because they have a history of using foul language online

The accusation of racism is kind of like Social terrorism

People who dramatically accuse others of racism are trying to silence them by using fear much like Larry English was silenced about his burglary problem


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The entire world has seen the video yet this poster is still desperately Clinging On to the ridiculous fallacy that Maude was shot in this Frame of the video
> ...


So you're saying Travis McMichael shot him before he got around the front of the pickup truck yet somehow didn't hit the truck

That's not a smudge on Roddy's windscreen...it's a shotgun blast because you can actually see it moving in the upper right-hand portion of this slow motion video a few moments after the criminal disappeared from sight around the hood in his suicide charge

Shadow puppets and make-believe shotgun blasts are not going to get you out of this one!!!


Travis McMichael was literally airborne reeling from the assault when the first shot was fired


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 15, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The vast majority of people would have shot him if he rushed them and tried to grab their gun



Maybe, maybe not.

Have you ever shot someone? I have. It's not something you do matter-of-factly. It's a life altering moment for someone who truly didn't want to shoot someone, regardless of how bad a criminal the person might be. Anyone who tells you otherwise is a liar.. 

Yet, Travis McMichael didn't seem all too upset by it. In my view, if anyone involved was mentally defective, it was Pudge...



> I also believe the vast majority of people don't believe that the McMichaels set out to murder a jogger that day



I'm not so certain. 

There was no reason for them to arm themselves. Burglars don't carry weapons because it takes the crime from being burglary to armed robbery, which carries much stiffer penalties...



> however they're so terrorized by the notion of racism that they won't dare speak up in support of someone who is doing the right thing because they have a history of using foul language online



Imagine how terrorized McMichael's victim was when he realized he was being chased down by two wannabe Klan members.

And, the fact that Travis called him a n****r after he killed him certainly is a strong suggestion that the killing was racially motivated. The prosecution's gonna' have a fuckin' field day with that one...



> The accusation of racism is kind of like Social terrorism



Unless it's legitimate which, in this case, it very well could be...



> People who dramatically accuse others of racism are trying to silence them by using fear much like Larry English was silenced about his burglary problem



There was no burglary problem...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 15, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> So you're saying Travis McMichael shot him before he got around the front of the pickup truck



No. you are a liar. I’m saying that if you continue to insist that the window
smear is gunshot blast then you have to except the reality that the gunshot went off before AA went around the truck. That’s because the window smear is visible when AA runs around the truck. Now if you’re too stupid to understand that I don’t know what I can do.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Burglars don't carry weapons


LOL...epic


Canon Shooter said:


> There was no burglary problem..


 


QUOTE="Canon Shooter, post: 26347277, member: 72868"]
the fact that Travis called him a n****r after he killed him
[/QUOTE]

Except there's no evidence of this as grandpa had an open hot mic to 911 the entire time, no inflammatory commentary was reported until after Roddy Bryant got charged and was trying to dig out a get-out-of-jail-free card...LOL


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > So you're saying Travis McMichael shot him before he got around the front of the pickup truck
> ...


 your beloved Windows smear and shadow puppets aren't going to be able to dig you out of this one

 Arberry was shot after he charged NOT before

 you literally posted this photo and have desperately been trying to walk it back, walk it back and walk it back

 first you posted this




 and now you're trying to walk it back with this




 I know it's a critical part for you as you're getting more and more desperate to suggest that Maude was an innocent jogger just trying to get around a vehicle and got shot for being black and within range of Travis's murderous shotgun but everybody knows the truth that he got shot for trying to grab the gun not because he was jogging while black as he innocently poked his head around the front quarter panel of a truck where a man was waiting for him in ambush....LOL

 I'm surprised you didn't claim he was down on his knees with his hands up in the air screaming "please don't shoot"


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 15, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Burglars don't carry weapons
> ...



If Larry English says nothing had been stolen, I'm inclined to accept that.

Then again, I'm not stupid enough to think that Oprah Winfrey and Lebron James are threatening him, either.

As for your comment about my statement regarding who's more likely to be carrying weapons, you're demonstrating how much you don't know about the "street crime" you'd like us all to believe you're so familiar with.

You're nothing but a little KKK wannabe, just like your heroes, who happens to have internet access...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 15, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



You know what the funniest part is about all of this?

You're posting as if you're some expert forensic analyst reconstructing a crime, but all anyone here sees are posts from an ignorant little douchebag...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


 are you refusing to acknowledge the fact that Larry English was calling the police and Reporting not only theft but burglary over the incidences then suspiciously recanted everything as soon as he started receiving death threats??

 they literally record those 911 calls you know...

Of course I never claimed that LeBron and Oprah were "threatening anyone" but whenever a influential celebrity signs off on the ridiculous theory that this kid was targeted simply because he was jogging in the wrong neighborhood it brings idiots out of the woodwork who come up with fanciful Notions of Street crime and its consequences


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 15, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> You're posting as if you're some expert forensic analyst reconstructing a crime, but all anyone here sees are posts from an ignorant little douchebag...



You have reached the point where you know you cannot refute my novice forensic analysis. But as all can see at least my analysis has a direct relationship with video captured reality, timing, and the laws of physics and motion.

Your analysis is based on racially biased bullshit.

Now you are reduced to petty insults and ignorant tantrums.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 15, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> are you refusing to acknowledge the fact that Larry English was calling the police and Reporting not only theft but burglary over the incidences then suspiciously recanted everything as soon as he started receiving death threats??



Hey, I don't know that he's received death threats. You're the only one I've seen say that, and we already know you're a liar.

All I can go on is what he says now, and he says now that nothing was stolen...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > are you refusing to acknowledge the fact that Larry English was calling the police and Reporting not only theft but burglary over the incidences then suspiciously recanted everything as soon as he started receiving death threats??
> ...


Yeah it's really hard to find this information...

you have to know people and know where to look like me!

You see I have an exceptional grasp on Forensic analysis... (LOL)


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > You're posting as if you're some expert forensic analyst reconstructing a crime, but all anyone here sees are posts from an ignorant little douchebag...
> ...



 your shadow puppets and windscreen smudge theory is pretty powerful stuff (lol) however I have a question to ask...

 are you saying this video is legitimate or has it been contaminated by special effects?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

Cowardly Larry English has been receiving death threats ever since this unfortunate scenario unfolded

All he did was suffer a string of burglaries and then post the most likely candidates photo all over a social media site along with numerous other neighbors who had the same concerns about this individuals activity in their neighborhood as there were multiple things being stolen over the course of the last few months like fishing equipment and firearms 

One night Larry english's camera sensor tripped his phone alert and he called his friend Diego who promptly went over there with a 911 handgun Just as Gregory McMichael arrived because his son Travis had just had a suspicious encounter with a man that looked identical to Ahmaud Arberry poking around the shadows in a neighbor's yard and fleeing when Travis noticed him, this was not long after Travis suffered a theft from his car of a handgun. 

It seems to me abundantly clear that Larry English had a burglary problem at his home under construction and was comfortable asking neighbors for help in catching the culprit

In fear for his life he is now recanting everything he said prior to the social media outrage that has precipitated the violent threats against his life

Luckily some of the reports he made detailing the string of burglaries he was suffering is documented from his 911 calls

Terroristic threatening is a very effective strategy to silence a victim, what a shame this cowardly man doesn't have the guts to stand up and admit the fact that he was being robbed by the same person who was shot that day in the unfortunate incident between the McMichaels and Ahmaud Arberry 




And now after the death threats this cowardly man is singing a completely different tune










						Property Ahmaud Arbery Broke Into Had $2,500 Worth of Fishing Equipment Stolen From It
					

THE Ahmaud Arbery narrative has been dealt several blows since the hysteria was first ginned up by the media. There is strong evidence suggesting that Gregory and Travis McMichael were telling the truth when they stated that they recognized Arbery as a serial burglar robbing people in the small...




					nationalvanguard.org
				




"The media have widely reported that there was only one burglary reported to the police between January and February (Arbery was shot on February 23rd) — a handgun stolen from Travis McMichael himself in early January.

But last week, Larry English, the owner of the property Arbery was filmed breaking into, told the Daily Beast that somebody had stolen $2,500 worth of fishing equipment from his waterside home under construction. He never reported it to the police. 

English appears to be changing his story in a new article by Colby Itkowitz at the Washington Post. He is now parroting the claim made by Lee Merritt, attorney for the Arbery family, that nothing was ever stolen from his property. 

English, who claims to be terminally ill and building the house as part of his bucket list, also added that he and his family are being bombarded with death threats and that they are afraid. A lawyer for the English family put out a statement attacking the McMichaels, stressing that Larry English was not the person who called 911 when Arbery broke into their vacation home on the same day he died while “jogging.”

It’s not hard to deduce what happened here. The sickly man was having his things stolen so people in the community who heard about it kept an eye out. Now that the system is coming down on the good Samaritans and calling them “racist,” Larry English is doing what every good bourgeois does: throwing them under the bus"


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


LOLOL

^^^ an idiot admitting even he knows he's wrong.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 a powerful argument indeed...

 especially with the cartoon and all!


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 15, 2021)

Even though arbery was a mentally retarded Street criminal he wasn't stupid enough to go into someone else's house while on probation and not know he could be in real big trouble if the cops caught him 

the fact is... he had a damn good reason to run and under these circumstances I could see how he might decide to get violent in a desperate attempt to escape the police 

no experienced criminal felon on probation goes creeping in other peoples homes then runs like a theif unless they have a good reason


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


No one needs more when arguing with you. Your posts are delirious.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 16, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > You're posting as if you're some expert forensic analyst reconstructing a crime, but all anyone here sees are posts from an ignorant little douchebag...
> ...



Um, dude, check yourself. The posted you quoted is clearly in response to Guerilla, not you. I haven't been trying to refute anything. I agree with you...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 In the world of Verbal Judo when someone resorts to personal insults and silly cartoons you've won the debate 

 clearly they're all out of ammunition


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 16, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


 that's social justice for you next thing you know they'll be cat fighting with each other

Whenever your world ethos is steeped in fear emotions and reactionary politics you tend to be pretty explosive


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 16, 2021)

As this thread winds down we can clearly see how ridiculous of a narrative the innocent black jogger turned out to be

Just like all the ridiculous narratives like "hands up don't shoot" all the BLM propaganda is designed to sucker chumps out of crowdfunding money and not much more

All one has to do is look at the YouTube chatter and it's obvious that most people were smart enough to abandon Maude not long after it became obvious that he was just a mentally retarded Petty criminal who attacked a couple guys with guns thus earning the Darwin Award of the year


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


LOLOL 

No worries, moron, you keep telling yourself that. You ran out of argument days ago. Meanwhile,  I'll sit back with a bucket of popcorn while I watch the McMichaels rot for murdering Arbery.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


personal insult+cartoon = going out with a whimper


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


You already checked out due to numerous lies.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


dramatic and emotional accusations are definitely your thing aren't they?

trouble is everything I post is totally verifiable... no shadow puppets no emotions just pure simple facts

I'll give you credit for a spirited defense but the kid was obviously aware that he wasn't supposed to be in that house

even though he was a mentally retarded Street criminal who had been hearing voices he wasn't dumb enough to think trespassing in a crime scene while you're on probation and have a felony theft record isnt a highly suspicious thing to do

whenever someone runs under confrontation they remove any doubt as to their guilt


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


No, there is nothing dramatic or emotional about posting you lie.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


*but you're a liar*

a filthy little liar 

LOL

(*)


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 16, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Oh, Zippy, you've won nothing.

It's just that, given that you are absolutely incapable of imparting anything even remotely resembling intelligence, and since you possess a complete inability have an actual discussion, I've just decided it's more enjoyable to make fun of you...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 16, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> As this thread winds down we can clearly see how ridiculous of a narrative the innocent black jogger turned out to be
> 
> Just like all the ridiculous narratives like "hands up don't shoot" all the BLM propaganda is designed to sucker chumps out of crowdfunding money and not much more
> 
> All one has to do is look at the YouTube chatter and it's obvious that most people were smart enough to abandon Maude not long after it became obvious that he was just a mentally retarded Petty criminal who attacked a couple guys with guns thus earning the Darwin Award of the year



That's why two inbred wannabe Klan members are sitting in jail, charged with his murder...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Larry English says nothing had been stolen, I'm inclined to accept that


 
"Canon Shooter, post: 26348110, member: 72868"]

, I don't know that he's received death threats. You're the only one I've seen say that, and we already know you're a liar.
[/QUOTE]






you have been taken to school


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > As this thread winds down we can clearly see how ridiculous of a narrative the innocent black jogger turned out to be
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So terribly entertaining that none of you clowns knew that Larry English had reported things stolen from his property and identified arberry as the primary suspect before he started receiving death threats...

 LOL

Guess that's what happens when you get your news from the echo chamber


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 17, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> View attachment 443458View attachment 443459


I dinduit!


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 17, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, your *inbred* redneck heroes are going to be





Canon Shooter said:


> Because he was murdered by an *inbred* racist, that's why...





Canon Shooter said:


> rob the *inbred*.





Canon Shooter said:


> I think the McMichael *inbred*s still would've





Canon Shooter said:


> That's why two *inbred* wannabe





Canon Shooter said:


> Your *inbred* hero is going to die. And he can't die soon enough...





Canon Shooter said:


> redneck-*inbred* haircut





Canon Shooter said:


> the *inbred* decided to play "Johnny Law"





Canon Shooter said:


> He didn't want to stand there with two ignorant, *inbred* rednecks





Canon Shooter said:


> Papa *inbred* was


^
Hmmm....

Canon Shooter

Are you talking about yourself, again?

projection – APA Dictionary of Psychology

Moonbat Democrats are clueless


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 17, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The only reason he conjured up the balls for that kind of stunt is he was 100% certain


I theorize that AA was very confident that he could hook around that F-150 and steal the shotgun out of Travis McMichaels' hands. Then shoot Gregory McMichaels, after all TM is a fatass, easy victim/target, jump into the truck and GeTFOOD. (*Ge*t *T*he *F*uck *O*ut *O*f *D*odge,) so-to-speak.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 17, 2021)

Have you ever tried to steal a shotgun out of somebody's hands?

Did they just let go? Or did they resist as if their life depended on it?

Why would they think their life depended on the criminal not getting control of the gun?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 17, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> I theorize that AA was very confident that he could hook around that F-150 and steal the shotgun out of Travis McMichaels' hands.



why waste time theorizing what AA was thinking while three suspected felons were blocking his movement trying to get him on the ground under threat of using lethal force.
AA is not on trial. AA was murdered by morons with guns.

The video evidence made public shows no thing indicating AA was grabbing the shotgun when he was shot.

He was shot as he ran around the front of the truck to avoid TM - who was last seen by AA over on the driver’s side. It is possible that AA didn’t know that TM repositioned himself to the front of the truck.

It doesn’t make sense that AA  first tried to avoid TM and then last second decided to attack him. That sounds like a desperate attempt by racist to blame the victim for getting killed by the white guys with the guns.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 17, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> doesn’t make sense that AA first tried to avoid TM and then last second decided to attack him.


if he was trying to avoid someone he wouldn't run directly at them for a distance longer than a football field





What reasonable young black man would run around the other side of the truck to avoid this individual?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 17, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Larry English says nothing had been stolen, I'm inclined to accept that
> ...


View attachment 444129View attachment 444130

you have been taken to school
View attachment 444134
[/QUOTE]

The Hell I have.

I said I hadn't heard of any death threats except from you. And that's a true statement. I hadn't.

Dick.

So, what would you like to do? See the defense attorneys try convince a jury that he did have things stolen when he's saying he didn't?

Good luck with that one, dip shit...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 17, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Have you ever tried to steal a shotgun out of somebody's hands?



No.

Then again, I've never had some wannabe Klan members arm themselves and chase me down in a pickup truck...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 17, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> He was shot as he ran around the front of the truck to avoid TM


"Avoid"????  

WTF???

You're an i__t (fill in the blank)


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 17, 2021)

"*The way I avoid persons bearing shotguns is to run as fast as I can directly towards them*"~ Quoted from nobody trying not to be a 2020 Darwin Award nominee, nonetheless.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 17, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


From the way he, and Gregory McMichael described it, what Bryan did makes him at the very least guilty of reckless operation of a motor vehicle IMO, or whatever they call that down in Georgia.

He's a fucking moron. I bet he's almost as stupid as IM2 or Mac1958.

He basically admitted that he intentionally collided with Arbery with his truck. And of course, in the video he is way the hell left of the centerline.  

That guy is an idiot.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 17, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > He was shot as he ran around the front of the truck to avoid TM
> ...




AA avoided TM right here:









Only a liar and a racist would see the above as a one hundred yard attack specifically because he was running away from one of his attackers and he attempted to run past TM who was last clearly visible to
AA when TM was standing on the drivers side in the oncoming lane around the middle of the truck.

Had AA been planning to attack when swerved to avoid he would have had to assume that TM would reposition himself to the front of the truck making an attack more feasible.

That is an absurd and racist assumption on your part because AA had no way to know that TM would be so stupid as to run around to the front of the truck to once again run to try and block his path of escape from the neighborhood full of racist morons with guns and trucks.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 17, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> "*The way I avoid persons bearing shotguns is to run as fast as I can directly towards them*"~



You are a liar because AA did not run directly at TM. 

AA was running away from one racist felon who admitted to running AA off the road and was right behind him when AA swerved and attempted to run on the side of the truck where TM was not.

when TM countered the swerve by running to be out in front of AA once again - that move is best described as an ambush - and he shot him from his new attack position.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 17, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> why waste time theorizing what AA was thinking while three suspected felons


Are you now theorizing about what the suspects were thinking?

Do you purport yourself to be a mind reader?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 17, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> It doesn’t make sense that AA first tried to avoid TM and then last second decided to attack him.






KingGUERRILLA said:


> if he was trying to avoid someone he wouldn't run directly at them for a distance longer than a football field
> 
> View attachment 444441



The video evidence does not support your lies.

AA was avoiding one of his three attackers who was positioned in his truck behind AA in the frame you posted.

Your lie is already busted for that omission.

But you also try to pretend that AA is not seen in the video “avoiding” TM in the frame you posted when he ‘swerved” to avoid direct contact with TM who is pointing his shotgun towards AA’s feet at that moment.

That is not AA “ running directly at” TM. Why  do you keep repeating that racist lie.

And You know TM did not remain in that blocking position because he moved to a new blocking position in front of the truck when he saw the new escape route that AA had chosen.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> View attachment 444441
> 
> What reasonable young black man would run around the other side of the truck to avoid this individual?



It’s reasonable if you don’t want the gunman to think you are attacking him to seerve away from where the gunman is standing and intend to put the truck between your self and the gunman.




And that is why AA swerved away.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 17, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Are you now theorizing about what the suspects were thinking?



Liar. I’m not theorizing what AA or his attackers were thinking. I’m knocking your racist lies down based on the video evidence. The video evidence shows that AA swerved to avoid direct contact with TM. The fact is AA swerved away from TM’s position.

You say AA swerved because in his mind he wanted to attack TM.

And that is ridiculous because if AA was planning to attack TM he would not take a route to the side of the truck where TM was not.

I’m not saying what TM was thinking I’m saying TM Took a new blocking position in front of the truck abscess when there get shot AA in the chest.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 17, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the video of AA --the video that was unaltered by the media. AA attacked the good guys trying to stop crime and tried to grab their gun.
> ...


Oh no you called me a name..........You are going to hurt my feelings.

Stick and Stones asshole...time for people to grow up and get a grip

And sorry, idiot, the video played clearly shows aa run around the truck and grabs the gun.   The convicted violent felon died trying to rob a house and then trying to steal a gun when told to stop running from the scene of the original crime.

One less welfare criminal-------is good for society.  And making excuses and making the felon the hero of the story shows a large of group of manipulate stupid people...GEEBUS--


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 17, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn’t make sense that AA first tried to avoid TM and then last second decided to attack him.
> ...


ACTUALLY-- a career criminal---loved to play the fake out.  Hence why he was pretending to jog after casing and the new house......He like that idiot Sullivan anti-fa who brag of using a camera for his disguise meant to make people think that they were where they weren't supposed to be legally---------while they committed their crimes made a fake reason to be there.   Criminals doing what criminals do.  IN AA's history it included such another such fake out stunt while a cop arrested him----------criminals going to do what they always do while their idiot family and racist blm continue with these stupid blatantly false narratives (like Trayvon was just wee wittle kid getting an Ice tea for his little brother bs) ...........just keep lying and lying and lying till idiots accept the story as real.

AA was a criminal who was snagged in the commission of a crime, instead of stopping, he AGAIN attack the people trying to legal stop him, but this time was shot.

Good riddance and stop whining over his criminal azz.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 18, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever tried to steal a shotgun out of somebody's hands?
> ...


 
Nor did Arbery.

You have been fed a false narrative by the fake news media, idiot. You drank the grape kool-aid.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 18, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> And sorry, idiot, the video played clearly shows aa run around the truck and grabs the gun.



Not before the first shot. The first shot goes off when both men are not in view the camera. Tha makes you a liar.

Yes the video shows AA grabbing the gun but that is AFTER being shot once in the chest.

Only a racist would expect a black man not to fight back in self defense after being shot at very close range by a white moron with a gun trying to abduct him.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 18, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Nor did Arbery



You are delusional If you think the prosecution has not made the case that AA was not being pursued and blocked from jogging without hindrance on a public road.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 18, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Nor did Arbery
> ...


You have presented no evidence that Arbery was jogging.

Why the fuck would he be jogging? 

That theory holds no water. It's Georgia in 2020. And the jogging fad ended in the 1990's. What football coach worth their salt would teach their players to jog?

Arbery went to Brunswick high school and played linebacker.

An elite athlete. 

Currently there are 3 NFL players who went to that high school. So I seriously doubt that the football coach would be teaching the kids to jog.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 18, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> You have presented no evidence that Arbery was was jogging.



The video evidence shows a black male  jogging/running with a man shouldering a shotgun that is aimed at the jogger’s/runner’s feet. That’s a felony on the man with a shotgun in the middle of the road.




So the jogger/runner swerves to his right to AVOID the gunman.




So you are an idiot because as you can see the truth about AA trying to AVOID his attackers is true whether you see AA as a runner or as a jogger.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 18, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The video evidence shows a black male person jogging/running with a man shouldering a shotgun that is aimed at the jogger’s/runner’s feet.ground


I fixed that for you...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 18, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Why don't you just accept the reality that it was only about 3-4 feet, max?



Because the shadows seen moving on the pavement in front of the truck are consistent with being of the upper body of both men. There are spaces of no shadow between the shadow of the bumper and the edge of the upper body shadows. If they were three feet from the bumper the upper body shadow should be on the grill and hood of the truck.

Because the shadows do not move parallel with the bumper. TM’s shadow during his retreat is moving away from the bumper in motion from right to left on the screen. AA follows the same angle. If the truck is facing west then TM is retreating southwest after shooting AA in the chest. Let’s assume AA’s motion from the right front headlight on is at a 45 degree angle from the centerline of the road. Headed southwest. AA begsn the swerve from 2.5 feet to the right of the truck and laws of physics and human anatomy do not allow AA to run up to the bumper and make a oerfect 90 turn to be running parallel with the bumper a couple feet west. We would see his foot and ankle  not upper bidyshadows right here.



So there was no hard left 90 from AA to get to TM AT 3 ft West of the bumper too.

So it’s best to estimate distances when the men come across the centerline back into view.

Remember we are dealing with a distance based upon lines going to vanishing point.



Do you see the distance between the poles appear to be shorter as they get further from the eye. But we know they are the same distance apart in reality. The same applies here;





TM’s foot is west more than 4 feet from the bumper. If the truck is 17 feet we know the distance from the front bumper to TM’s foot could be 17 feet as well because of the vanishing point optics like the poles in the graphic.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 18, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> I fixed that for you...



You are a liar and a dumbass.   you fixed nothing. AA’s feet are on the .ground. TM is aiming at AA’s feet which are in contact with the ground. And the video does not negate the possibility that TM ained the gun higher.


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


He tried to rob the house? What did he try to take?


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


And yet, he's seen jogging up to the truck.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 18, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> trouble is everything I post is totally verifiable...



You know what else is totally verifiable?

Travis McMichael is sitting in jail charged with first degree murder...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 18, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> I fixed that for you...



But forgot to fix what matters most:





NotfooledbyW said:


> So the jogger/runner swerves to his right to AVOID the gunman.



Even a diehard lying racist like you could not bring yourself to cross out the word “swerved”....... Happy MLK Day.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 18, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > "*The way I avoid persons bearing shotguns is to run as fast as I can directly towards them*"~
> ...


 The fact that AA collided with TM in front of the Ford F-150 4X4 proves that you are a liar.

There is video evidence, jackass!


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 18, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > You have presented no evidence that Arbery was was jogging.
> ...


Nobody just slightly swerves to avoid a man with a gun dumbass

If he was running for his life he wouldn't be jogging directly at the two men who were supposedly threatening him

Nobody's going to believe he decided to Swerve to avoid a life-threatening situation like two men ambushing him with guns

he was on the attack

he gassed out and decided he wasn't going to jail without a fight

He's an experienced felon so he knows he wasn't supposed to be in someone else's house... that's why he ran


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 18, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


The forensic evidence puts his T-shirt fibers in the middle of the bed on the side as if he was trying to jump in it

All the social justice morons are trying to pretend like they found Blood on the bumper like he'd been run over LOL


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 18, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > are you refusing to acknowledge the fact that Larry English was calling the police and Reporting not only theft but burglary over the incidences then suspiciously recanted everything as soon as he started receiving death threats??
> ...


He said that he suspects that water was stolen after a guy, who we now know to be Ahmaud Arbery, illegally entered his home at 220 Satilla Drive. It is heard on audio.

That is burglary. A felony.

If you are not invited into somebody's home and you sneak in there anyways, then flee the scene of the crime with anything of value, even a sip of water, that's not merely misdemeanor  trespassing, that's burglary. A felony.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 18, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



I see.

So Arbery was charged, tried and convicted of burglary?

See, you don't just get to say the guy is a felon. He has to be tried and convicted. That's how it works. Even if he's on video removing anything and everything else from the site, if he's not been convicted, he's not a felon.

Period.

Oh, and good luck assigning a "value" to a sip of water for your felony charge.

Dummy...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 18, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Just entering a home with the intention of committing burglary is a felony in the state of Georgia

he wasn't looking around for Smurfs

 he was simply casing a construction site 

I always thought it was really suspicious the way the media presentation never showed us any more than a few seconds of him from the security camera

 there's many extra minutes no one has had a chance to see yet

Trespassing in and of itself is a crime that gives anyone probable cause to pursue especially when the pursuers have immediate knowledge that the home is a crime scene


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 18, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> I always thought it was really suspicious the way the media presentation never showed us any more than a few seconds of him from the security camera
> 
> there's many extra minutes no one has had a chance to see yet



It's entirely possible that there's nothing to see. If all there is is a blank screen while an intruder is outside the field of view of the camera, there's no point in sitting there pretending that there is...



> Trespassing in and of itself is a crime that gives anyone probable cause to pursue especially when the pursuers have immediate knowledge that the home is a crime scene



Travis McMichael had no such knowledge. That's why he's sitting in jail facing first degree murder charges...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 18, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


When someone on probation commits trespassing with the intent to commit burglary he has committed a felony 
that would send him right to jail 

Without the media crap storm Larry English would have been happy to press charges he didn't spend all that money on a security system because he didn't care about the people who were "visiting" his home

 every Insurance regulation ever written  creates a ton of liability for people poking around a construction site and hand tools are such a commonly stolen item that any experienced thief on probation knows damn good and well he shouldn't be caught poking around in someone else's construction site

That's like an experienced prostitute pretending like she shouldn't be walking down the side of the street back and forth all night


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 18, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought it was really suspicious the way the media presentation never showed us any more than a few seconds of him from the security camera
> ...


Both the McMichaels literally recognized ArBerry as the man suspected of burglary at Larry english's property and the primary suspect in a host of other crimes in the neighborhood

They were both professional law enforcement agents with Decades of combined experience so they knew better than to break the law in a simple pursuit of a criminal suspect

 if they had actually grabbed him or beat him up you guys would have a case otherwise you got nothing without Oprah and LeBron drama

Celebrity endorsements bring out the chumps


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Sadly, you're just making shit up again. For the McMichael's and Bryan's sake, I hope they have better representation than an idiot like you. The more I read your posts, the more I'm convinced of their guilt.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 18, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Both the McMichaels literally recognized ArBerry as the man suspected of burglary at Larry english's property and the primary suspect in a host of other crimes in the neighborhood



That's not what "immediate knowledge" means.
|
You're fucking stupid...



> They were both professional law enforcement agents with Decades of combined experience



No, they weren't.

Hell, Gregory was such a "professional" that he had to retire because he allowed required training to lapse. He's a piece of shit and about as _*un*_professional as they get...



> so they knew better than to break the law in a simple pursuit of a criminal suspect



Right. That's why the GBI and a Grand Jury decided they needed to be charged with 1st degree murder...



> if they had actually grabbed him or beat him up you guys would have a case otherwise you got nothing without Oprah and LeBron drama
> 
> Celebrity endorsements bring out the chumps



You know what the funny part is, you fucking dipshit? I had no idea that eithe Winfrey or James had opined on this case until you and the dipshit apeman mentioned it. Why? Because you ignorantly believe that injecting that narrative will, somehow, negate the fact that Travis was overheard calling Arbery a "n****r" while standing over his lifeless, bloody body in the middle of the street.

I really wish Georgia had hate crime legislation. Frankly, I'm not a big fan of it, but it's pretty clear that Travis killed Arbery because he was black, and really for no other reason...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 18, 2021)

The eyewitness , Captain Watson, said that Forest Gump turned and attacked his son.

That statement is consistent with the video evidence.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 18, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> So Arbery was charged, tried and convicted of burglary?
> 
> See, you don't just get to say the guy is a felon. He has to be tried and convicted. That's how it works.


IIRC, the felony conviction was after he took a gun to a basketball game and the police chased him down and caught him in a parking lot outside of the school building. But only one of the officers was injured.

Probably clocked Arbery upside the head so hard that he broke his fist.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 18, 2021)

Your hero KKK wannabe is going to die in prison.

Get used to the idea...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 18, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Your hero KKK wannabe is going to die in prison.
> 
> Get used to the idea...


That sounds like a death threat. So when are you planning on murdering him?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 18, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> The eyewitness , Captain Watson, said that Forest Gump turned and attacked his son.



Trouble is GM told police when they arrived that there were two shots. He lied to the police. Or he actually thought the second shot went off during the struggle from the gun, was the first shot.

We know there were three shots and the first was before there was a struggle for the gun.

So what good is this testimony since we know it is not about the first shot

“According to statements, that’s when McMichael says Arbery attacked his son and the two men started fighting over the gun at which point Travis McMichael fired a shot. A second later there was a second shot.”








						Mother seeks justice after son shot while jogging in Brunswick, Ga.; pair involved in killing not arrested
					

Gregory McMichael and his son Travis followed Ahmaud Arbery before shooting him. McMichael, who used to work for Brunswick police, said Arbery looked like a burglar.




					www.11alive.com


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 18, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> We know there were three shots and the first was before there was a struggle for the gun.


Could you explain to the USMB forum, how you came to that conclusion?

How do you know conclusively that there was no "struggle" for the gun before the first shot was fired?

Obviously, Gump grabbed the shotgun because the laws of physics says so.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 18, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you just accept the reality that it was only about 3-4 feet, max?
> ...


Therefore, logicially...she's a wayciss


Moonbat logic.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 18, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> 
> the simple fact is arberry was a well-known local Petty Criminal who was caught casing out a house that had suffered a string of recent burglaries and fled like a thief when he was confronted by the neighbor
> 
> ...



You know what though? In every other civilised country, if Arberry was indeed casing the house - and he might have been - he might have been followed by unarmed civilians, the cops called and justice would have been done if found guilty. Only in the US, where people have this cowboy mentality of arming themselves and thinking they are Big Man on Campus, does this shit happen. 

If some alien had spent two or three years studying each country in the world and landed on the planet and was given this scenario without telling them the country it happened in, then asked "What country do you think this happened?' they'd likely mention some African or South American shithole country, or some Asian cesspit like the Philippines. Not the USA. How does it feel to put in the same sentence as countries that don't follow due process but act like cowboys?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 19, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> How do you know conclusively that there was no "struggle" for the gun before the first shot was fired?



The shadows, half a second, AA’s first wound to the chest, plus agent Dial’s testimony prove conclusively there was no struggle for the gun before the first shot.

The  SHADOWS (assumed truck is facing west):
#1  We last see AA’s back as he comes around the front of the v truck - his direction is approximately south west.




#2 we see a long extended object between the upper body shadows of the two men. That has to be a fully raised barrel of the shotgun pointed in the vicinity of AA’s upper body.. We know it is a fact that TM had possession of the shotgun when this frame is frozen and it’s the only long object that either man possessed



# 3  is an image between image #1 and 2. This proves TM was on an attack maneuver  because he deliberately put himself in a blocking position to be set in preparation for AA coming towards him around the passenger side of the truck. It makes no sense to deliberately get that close to making physical contact wth AA, with the shotgun pointed at the ground.



HALF A SECOND is too little time for there to be a struggle for the gun.  The time from frame #1 to #2 is as long as it takes to say ‘ONE THOUS.......” when you are counting off  the seconds.And the first shot is fired .

AA’s first wound is consistent with the shadow evidence that the gun was already aimed at AA as he came around the front of the truck.

Agent Dial’s testimony sums it all up. The struggle comes AFTER the first shot was fired.

Ahmaud Artery Trial Transcript: June 4 Preliminary Hearings - Rev

Richard Dial: (52:29) After the first shot, again, you see a struggle between Travis McMichael and Mr. Arbery


Add  to  all of that TM told police that he shot AA when AA “squared up” as if to attack.,


post: 26185181


NotfooledbyW said:


> Under questioning by Jason Sheffield, an attorney for Travis McMichael, Dial said Travis told police he raised his shotgun at Arbery from roughly 90 feet (27 meters) away and told him to stop and get on the ground.
> That’s when Arbery ran around the passenger side of Travis’ truck, and the two men met in front of it.
> Dial said Travis told police Arbery “squared up” like he was going to attack.
> He said Travis then fired the first shot into Arbery’s chest.”



IF THERE WAS A CLOSE CONTACT STRUGGLE DURING THAT ONE SECOND WHEN BOTH MEN CAN ONLY BE SEEN AS SHADOWS ON THE PAVEMENT THERE WOUID NOT BE TWO DISTINCT AND SEPARATED UPPER BODY SHADOWS MOVING IN A SOUTHWEST DIRECTION SEEN ON THE VIDEO RECORDING AS THE FIRST SHOT WAS FIRED.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 19, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> ...


in a country where Firearms are legal cheap and highly accessible it would be absolutely insane to pursue a criminal suspect unarmed

in fact it would be absolutely stupid

The McMichaels were both professional law enforcement agents with a high level of skill and training so they weren't stupid enough to persue a potentially dangerous criminal completely unarmed and had they not pursued him he could have run off into the sunset and escaped identification yet again thus free to continue terrorizing the neighborhood with his crime spree

in the arrest of Richard Ramirez where the good citizens of Southern California identified a suspect who hadn't committed a crime in their presence who fled under confrontation thus giving everyone in his periphery reasonable suspicion that he had committed a crime

while in the action of pursuit if someone criminally attacks a citizen it's perfectly reasonable for you to defend yourself

It has nothing to do with Macho cowboy gun culture it has everything to do with protecting your neighborhood from criminals as is your right

If I see a man jumping out of my neighbors daughter's bedroom window at 4 in the morning who locks eyes with me and then flees in a panic it's perfectly reasonable for me to grab my pistol and chase after him and if he decides to attack me it's perfectly reasonable to defend myself

It has nothing to do with "Macho cowboy guns"

 just a decent human being doing the right thing to protect his neighborhood because if you don't crime will flourish and you will be the next victem


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 19, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know conclusively that there was no "struggle" for the gun before the first shot was fired?
> ...


You can clearly see the muzzle blast of the shotgun in the upper right-hand portion of this video proving it was fired from a low position upward

The shotgun was not shouldered and aimed properly or the blast would have been lateral or downward.... this blast came at a 45 degree upward proving it wasn't an aimed shot

By simply walking to the front of the engine block Travis McMichael "cut the pie" on Maude and Maude got mad and rushed Travis

The threat of imminent attack is plenty of reason to pull the trigger, you don't actually need to have your hand on the gun or be in contact with someone for them to defend themselves

The autopsy and the video combined prove that Maude was trying to forcibly remove the firearm when he was shot

you're only allowed to use violence and in a self-defense situation when you have no means of Escape and Maude had plenty of opportunity to escape... you're not allowed to attack someone just because you're scared of them, they have to actually have threatened you with great bodily harm and there's absolutely no evidence that the McMichaels threatened arberry in a criminal way

had they drove up in a truck and gunned him down as he was running away as the media tried so desperately to suggest the forensic evidence would prove that he was shot in the back or the side or had defensive wounds on his hands

the wounds on his hands were indicative that he was trying to grab the gun not trying to protect himself, it's very simple science

not only did Travis never aim the gun at him he had a load in his gun less powerful than what was available at your local neighborhood Walmart proving he had no intention to go murdering joggers that day but was simply forced to defend himself when a crazy person who was on probation for crimes attacked him in a desperate attempt to escape the police

maude didn't peaceably surrender because he knew he'd be going to jail when the cops arrived since he was a notorious criminal on parole caught casing out someone's house for burglary

Richard dial is literally paid to put the McMichaels away

His job is to spin all the evidence in a way that makes them look guilty to a jury

even though he's a professional liar he's still not very good at it... one can clearly see his normal demeanor crack and he becomes a babbling idiot when he tries to suggest the Travis McMichael actually pointed the shotgun directly at maude

we know from the forensic evidence  witness testimony and the video this is completely false


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 19, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You can clearly see the muzzle blast of the shotgun in the upper right-hand portion of this video



you are full of shit as explained earlier.








If what you claim is a shotgun blast then TM SHOT AA before he made it around the truck.

do you understand that the blast mist would not be visible until AFTER TM pulls the trigger.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 19, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> By simply walking to the front of the engine block Travis McMichael "cut the pie" on Maude and Maude got mad and rushed Travis



If TM repositioned himself to the ‘front of the engine block cutting the pie’ as you claim we would have seen his feet.




how do you explain not seeing his feet or a foot from under the truck in the image above?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 19, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> By simply walking to the front of the engine block



Was that “walk” a total distance of three feet as has been your claim for months? And how do you know he walked? We can’t see that movement in the video.

why do you lie all the time?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 19, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> someone who's running


So now he's not jogging, he's running.

Why would the criminal be running?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 19, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > someone who's running
> ...



Running, jogging. Six of one, half dozen of the other...


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 19, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> in a country where Firearms are legal cheap and highly accessible it would be absolutely insane to pursue a criminal suspect unarmed
> 
> in fact it would be absolutely stupid
> 
> ...



And that is the difference between our cultures I guess. The US love of guns becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy when you have some many gun deaths in the country.

Burglaries are not 'terrorising' any neighbourhood. Are they annoying? Yes. Do they cause you problems with insurance? Yes.

That aside, there is absolutely no evidence of Aubery doing anything wrong other than looking at a construction site.

The McMichaels are no longer law enforcement officers, and comparing a man jumping out a daughter's window at 4am in the morning is disingenuous. What do you do for an encore, cite a guy jay walking and compare them to the Sandy Hook murderer?

IMO, the pursuit is also a criminal act if not warranted. So who is in the right, the person who is being unjustly pursued? Is the person being unjustly pursued also allowed to defend themselves?

It's a slippery slope IMO.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 19, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> you're only allowed to use violence and in a self-defense situation when you have no means of Escape and Maude had plenty of opportunity to escape...



And so did Pudge. He should've run when Arbery started towards him.

He didn't and, as such, bears full responsibility for the death of Arbery...



> not only did Travis never aim the gun at him he had a load in his gun less powerful than what was available at your local neighborhood Walmart proving he had no intention to go murdering joggers that day



So, if I shot you a dozen times in the chest with a .22, I would be exonerated by the simple fact that Walmart also sells .38 ammunition?

Good to know...



> Richard dial is literally paid to put the McMichaels away
> 
> His job is to spin all the evidence in a way that makes them look guilty to a jury



No, his job is to give an honest assessment of the evidence as he sees it. You're just pissed because he also understands that this was murder...



> even though he's a professional liar he's still not very good at it... one can clearly see his normal demeanor crack and he becomes a babbling idiot when he tries to suggest the Travis McMichael actually pointed the shotgun directly at maude



Yeah, he's so bad at it that your wannabe Klan heroes are still in jail and, in all likelihood, will die there before ever seeing another day of freedom...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 19, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> .. We know it is a fact that TM had possession of the shotgun when this frame is frozen and it’s the only long object that either man possessed
> View attachment 445119


Both of them have arms (aka long objects). Neither of them was an amputee.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 19, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The shotgun was not shouldered and aimed properly or the blast would have been lateral


The autopsy report said it was lateral, going from left to right. So obviously Redbeard was crouched down the moment the first shot was fired because you can see the top of his cap through the windshield at the same level as Gump's shoulder.

I think it hit Gump in the right chest and possibly in the right wrist too. It's also possible that the first shot only hit Gump's right wrist and splattered blood on his shirt.

The second shot is off-camera too, but you can see that sometime between the first and second shot Gump's shirt may have been soiled.

And the third shot severed Gump's auxiliary artery and vein. That's not survivable.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 19, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > You can clearly see the muzzle blast of the shotgun in the upper right-hand portion of this video
> ...


The shotgun blast is clearly visible well after Maude turns the 90-degree corner and attacks Travis McMichael... all your silly arrows in shadow puppets aren't going to dig you out of this one,  everyone can literally see it in slow motion


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 19, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > By simply walking to the front of the engine block Travis McMichael "cut the pie" on Maude and Maude got mad and rushed Travis
> ...


What on Earth are you trying to prove with your  Shadow puppet obsession?

We already know you're trying to suggest that Travis McMichael shot maude before  crazy train made his final assault even though it's clearly depicted in the slow motion on the video


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 19, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > By simply walking to the front of the engine block
> ...


The total distance traveled from the driver side to the front of the truck is about 3 or 4 ft 

 it's completely irrelevant whether he walked scampered hopped or cartwheeled

 you're obsessed with getting us off the topics that really have a bearing on the criminal case like the fact that Travis never pointed a gun at maude even when he was being rushed

 that's why the blast emanated from a low angle because he never even had a chance to aim his weapon

You can't predict crazy and rushing two men with guns is about as crazy as crazy can get


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 19, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > in a country where Firearms are legal cheap and highly accessible it would be absolutely insane to pursue a criminal suspect unarmed
> ...


It's not a slippery slope at all

maude was terrorizing the neighborhood by sneaking around in the shadows and being the primary suspect in a whole host of criminal activity in the neighborhood as was reported on the Satilla Shores Facebook group

Remember Larry English was very aggressive in his desire to prosecute Maude before he was receiving death threats

Since time immemorial if you come into someone's settlement and get caught poking around in sensitive areas you're going to be confronted and if you flee you will be pursued and if you attack in an effort to escape you may get hurt

People in any given neighborhood have the right to identify someone who is doing something suspicious

 by advocating for an experienced criminal from a criminal family who did criminal things that incited pursuit and did yet more criminal things to escape you become part of the problem

a legitimate news headline on this scenario should have been "a local Petty criminal was shot when he attacked two former professional law enforcement agents who confronted him for trespassing in a neighbor's property" 

"it was reported this young man was diagnosed with a mental condition as he was hearing voices and had an extensive criminal history including weapon possession and Theft"


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 19, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Both of them have arms (aka long objects). Neither of them was an amputee.



Are you saying TM raised his arm and made a finger gun and pointed it at AA saying bang bang? And AA made one back and it scared the shit so much out of TM he raised  the real gun and shot AA with it?

I dont think half a second is enough time for all that so you are still a lying racist dumbass.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 19, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The total distance traveled from the driver side to the front of the truck is about 3 or 4 ft



you are an idiot. When The truck is assumed facing west. TM’s original position as AA jogged toward him was east of the drivers side front door that was open. he’s about 3 feet east of the door in the middle of the east bound lane. That’s four feet south of centerline.

We Know from the shadows that TM went to the west bound lane and ended up somewhere close to the middle of the westbound lane. From the shadows TM ended up at least 5 feet west of the front bumper. In the middle of the westbound lane.

3 Ft to get past the open door .  6 ft to get past the front bumper. Another 6 ft to get west of the bumper. another 10 ft to get from the middle of the east bound lane to the middle of the west bound lane where he shot AA in the chest.

That’s 25 ft. 20 ft if he ran on an angle out in front of the truck.

You are an idiot if you think this distance is 4 ft.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 19, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



All you have written is opinion and BS. Not many facts in there, which is why the McMichaels are going to prison. For a long time.

Where are your links and evidence to your opinions?

Yeah, thought so...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 19, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis never pointed a gun at maude even when he was being rushed



You are a racist and a liar. The video does not show every move that TM made after he got out of the truck with his shotgun. So you are lying when you say that.  But we do see TM aim the shotgun at AA’s feet.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> "standing your ground," doesn’t literally mean standing in one spot on the ground.


What does it mean to you?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 20, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Both of them have arms (aka long objects). Neither of them was an amputee.
> ...


No.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> What on Earth are you trying to prove with your Shadow puppet obsession?



I am  proving that you and Muhammed are liars.

“how do you explain not seeing his feet or a foot from under the truck in the image above?”

Its why you cannot explain what Muhammed can’t explain either?

IF THERE WAS A CLOSE CONTACT STRUGGLE DURING THAT ONE SECOND WHEN BOTH MEN CAN ONLY BE SEEN AS SHADOWS ON THE PAVEMENT THERE WOULD  NOT BE TWO DISTINCT AND SEPARATED UPPER BODY SHADOWS MOVING IN A SOUTHWEST DIRECTION SEEN ON THE VIDEO RECORDING AS THE FIRST SHOT WAS FIRED.




NotfooledbyW said:


> #2 we see a long extended object between the upper body shadows of the two men. That has to be a fully raised barrel of the shotgun pointed in the vicinity of AA’s upper body.





NotfooledbyW said:


> how do you explain not seeing his feet or a foot from under the truck in the image above?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 20, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > "standing your ground," doesn’t literally mean standing in one spot on the ground.
> ...



Stand your ground does not apply. For it presumes that the individual standing has done nothing to instigate the altercation. If you were on the street. Awaiting the arrival of a friend. And were accosted by a miscreant. Then Stand Your Ground would be appropriate. It is in fact the very reason they passed such laws.

Travis was not standing his ground. Either by text or by intent of the statute. The defense of Stand your Ground would not be allowed if it was offered. And should not be.

Travis is facing a lifetime in prison for his crimes. And in Georgia we know he commuted those crimes. By the collective standard that is our understanding of Georgia Norms and laws, Travis is the criminal. That is why he remains in Jail awaiting Trial. That is why he was denied bail, as were the co-defendants.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> So obviously Redbeard was crouched down the moment the first shot was fired because you can see the top of his cap through the windshield at the same level as Gump's shoulder.



You ignorant racist. When TM’s cap and AA’s shoulder are seen through the windshield at the same level it is not because TM in a crouched position.

KingGUERRILLA ‘s






REMEMBER THiS?



The cap and the shoulder apoear to be at the same level because in the image TM is farther from the camera than  AA is at that moment. KingGUERRILLA  says the first shot is fired.

SEE THE TELEPHONE POLES..

Do you think the distant poles are crouching?


How do you imagine a punch to the head while simultaneous grabbing the gun causing it to go off unless AA!s arms are seven feet long?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 translation; by chasing a criminal you provoked them and are automatically liable to be attacked 

from now on never chase someone you suspect of committing a crime and you won't have to worry about provoking them to commit an act of violence

Of course the next time an undercover cop is chasing someone they can turn around and kill him by claiming his Chase provoked their violence of action 

good job boys


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > So obviously Redbeard was crouched down the moment the first shot was fired because you can see the top of his cap through the windshield at the same level as Gump's shoulder.
> ...


Are you desperate to suggest that Travis McMichael ran in front of Maude thus cut off his "path of Escape" 

...is that what this is all about???

He must have been "imprisoned" by his fear right?

LOL


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



I did not discuss Self Defense. That has been covered previously. I answered the question concerning Stand Your Ground. Or do you deny that the intent of stand your ground was when a victim was attacked without provocation by a criminal?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Stand your ground is designed to determine who was the aggressor

In any given incident when there is plenty of opportunity to retreat and someone actually covers ground in an effort to engage another party it's pretty clear who the aggressor is

By providing legal protection to those who do not cover ground in an effort to confront another individual you give Society a chance to do the right thing

For instance if arberry were actually jogging and two murderous klansman pulled up in a pickup truck pointing weapons at him and screaming "I'm going to kill NIGG*ER" then it would be perfectly reasonable for him to pull a gun and kill both of them as he would have no duty to retreat and a legitimate fear of great bodily harm or death

That's why citizen's arrest is such a dangerous thing to do because the person who you're trying to detain has a lot of opportunity to kill you

Trouble for you social justice fantasy Warriors is the fact that the McMichaels were sitting still having given up their Pursuit when they were closed on confronted and subsequently attacked


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

At the end of the day when you see an individual running out of your neighbor's property it's perfectly reasonable for you to suspect some crime has been committed

It's also perfectly reasonable that you pursue the individual in an effort to relay their location to law enforcement and identify them

It's also perfectly reasonable for you to defend yourself if that person commits an act of violence in an effort to escape your Pursuit

Had the McMichaels actually grabbed maude and at least pointed weapons at him while he was running away in an effort to intimidate him then you social justice fantasy Warriors would have a case but none of that happened so you don't


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Are you desperate to suggest that Travis McMichael ran in front of Maude thus cut off his "path of Escape"



I’m not “suggesting” you ignorant lying racist. That is what the video evidence shows.





Assuming the truck faces west.
When TM sees AA swerve to avoid him TM takes an aggressive westward and northward path (red arrows) to be positioned ahead of AA once again. When AA arrives at the front of the truck he swerved to get back on the pavement. He is facing southwest at that moment. TM is facing Northeast. A collision is imminent. Within half a second the gun is fired. AA is wounded in the lower chest. After the shot TM retreats backwards with AA in pursuit attempting to get the gun that was a split second before fired at him. Both men move in a southwest direction thus coming back into view of the camera.

The evidence does not place TM directly south of the left front wheel as is Your claim about slicing the pie. That is impossible when you say the first shot is fired:





The shadows do not allow that position to be true.



TM is west of the truck and retreating southwest in this frame. AA shadow is hidden by the differential..

TM is not within six feet of any part of the truck in this image.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> . When AA arrives at the front of the truck he swerved to get back on the pavement. He is facing southwest at that moment. TM is facing Northeast. A collision is imminent


Arberry was a competent football player not a train LOL

he didn't "swerve to get back on the road" he made a rapid 90degree turn to suprise attack travis in front of the truck

look at the ankle in this photo...thats a rapid change of direction




travis didnt shoot him as he appeared simply jogging from the side of the truck or he would have been hit in the SIDE or the BACK 

he was shot SQUARE IN THE CHEST from a low angle proving he was charging a man who was unprepared to discharge his weapon

if he was afraid of the gun and panicked thats too bad but if he kept running in a STRAIGHT LINE past the mcmichels he could still be fleeing while black today


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> he didn't "swerve to get back on the road" he made a rapid 90degree turn to suprise attack travis in front of the truck



You are a liar. No one can see a 90 turn on the video.

That is a fact.

where do you place TM as AA comes to the right side headlight of the truck?




The video evidence based on shadows puts TM at the black X when you claim the first shot was fired. That means AA turns a 45 angle to be facing TM directly as he rounds the truck. In less than half a second he is shot squarely in the chest.

You say TM was standing still at the red X.

Where is your video evidence that he was there when the first shot was fired?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> he was shot SQUARE IN THE CHEST from a low angle



That is a lie. And you cannot provide video evidence that supports your lie. There shotgun is not visible when you say it went off.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > he didn't "swerve to get back on the road" he made a rapid 90degree turn to suprise attack travis in front of the truck
> ...


LOL @45 degrees 

as if any of that crap matters!!!

Arberry changed direction to attack


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > he was shot SQUARE IN THE CHEST from a low angle
> ...


You don't need to see the shotgun all you have to do is look at the trajectory of the blast dumbass

travis never even had a chance to shoulder the weapon because arberry attacked so quickly


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Trouble for you social justice fantasy Warriors is the fact that the McMichaels were sitting still having given up their Pursuit when they were closed on confronted and subsequently attacked



You are lying. There is no video evidence that TM was standing still prior to the first shot being fired..




We do know as a matter of fact that TM’s movements in the final seconds prior to the first shot followed the arrows to the black X.

We do not know if TM arrived at the X and stood still “ having given up his pursuit” as you claim. So you are a liar to say that he did.

We do know that TM was ordering AA to stop when TM shot him.

That refutes any notion that TM had given up his pursuit.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> LOL @45 degrees
> 
> as if any of that crap matters!!!



if it does not matter, why did you lie that you can see a turn by AA that was 90 degrees and that TM was standing still very close to the engine block of the truck WHEN  that turn was suddenly made.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Stand your ground is an extension of the Castle Doctrine. It ended for criminal and civil litigation the need to retreat from threat when the person was doing nothing wrong. If you are in your home and someone enters unbidden. You do not need to lock yourself in a bathroom to hide from them. Your home is your castle.

when on the street going about your day. You do not need to retreat before the criminal aggressor. Providing you are doing nothing to instigate or exacerbate the altercation. The Stand your Ground and Castle Doctrine vanish as options when you pursue someone. You are no longer standing your ground. You are in fact pursuing someone who is retreating.

Your legal authority to pursue someone is dependent upon the situation as is your lawful authority to use force. In Georgia we long ago decided that the excuse “I thought” was not sufficient. You had to catch them in the act.

What you can’t do is treat the law like a Chinese Restaurant. You can’t pick one from Column A and two from Column B. When you start with one, you are stuck with it. What you want is for people to hop from law to law like they are playing hopscotch.

According to you it was perfectly reasonable and legal to set off in pursuit. You said it was a valid Citizens Arrest situation. And you have repudiated that and then embraced it and then repudiated it again. The sequence of events in totality are criminal. You can’t isolate one moment and claim that moment absent all other considerations was legal and right. Context matters.

If you throw a brick through a car window. Criminal. If you smash the same window to rescue a dog on a hot day. Legal. Context, the why. Not just the what. The why. The intent if you will.

The Why determines if what you did, the actions, were legal or a criminal act. As does the sequence of events leading to the event.

A man attacks you with a baseball bat. You shoot him. Self defense. He pursued you from the bar you just left. Still self defense. He was angry that you had grabbed his girlfriend’s ass and punched him in the mouth. Ok. Self defense is looking a little shakier. Your weapon is being carried illegally. You are in a lot of trouble. Understand now?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble for you social justice fantasy Warriors is the fact that the McMichaels were sitting still having given up their Pursuit when they were closed on confronted and subsequently attacked
> ...


I said they'd given up the pursuit as they were no longer chasing him in the vehicle but clearly they stopped in the middle of the road with the intention to
 "head him off at the pass"
 just as they clearly said in their initial police interviews

 it would be perfectly reasonable for Travis to walk around to the front of the truck when a potentially violent criminal was running directly at him and his father from the rear because if the criminal open fire the engine block would be the best place to maintain cover.

 I don't care if Travis cartwheeled from the driver side to the front of the truck

 it's not a crime and in no way shape form or fashion disqualifies a self-defense claim

Maude made a conscious decision to close on and attack the McMichaels when he could have just kept on running


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


I never refuted anything I said...

to reiterate Ad nauseam a citizen's arrest was a perfectly reasonable thing to do under the circumstances but if Travis McMichael had run Maude down and shot him then you might have a case but the fact is the McMichaels were standing still when Maude made the conscious decision to close on them and attack

The McMichaels were standing their ground in the middle of the road after having pursued arberry

arberry realized that men who were pursuing him we're standing in the middle of the road very likely waiting for him

with nearly half of a football field in between the two individuals maude decided to close directly on his Target but when Travis McMichael shouldered his shotgun Maude realized that he was going to get shot if he continued to charge directly at him so he pulled the sneak attack around the truck and got his dumb ass shot anyway

* you understand now?

what the hell was this experienced criminal thinking???

"hey there's the two guys who were chasing me earlier and one of them is now holding a shotgun standing in the middle of the road"

" I guess I should continue running directly at them and if they stand in my way punch them in the throat"

it's not like he was trapped in a dark alley with armed assailants closing in from both directions he had plenty of reasonable opportunities to escape or just keep on "jogging"

He wasn't forced to attack anyone and had no justifiable reason to believe these men were going to shoot him if he continued to flee


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > LOL @45 degrees
> ...


Trucks are rectangles so in order to run to the front of one after running along the side of one you have to turn...guess what... 90°

  you can literally see it on the video dude

Even if he didn't turn a perfect 90 degree angle he still changed his direction to facilitate the attack on a man who was standing his ground

I know you wish that Maude got shot and then reacted to the attack by committing his suicide charge but that's not what happened and forensic evidence proved that maude took all the gunshots Square in the chest from a low unaimed angle

You hate the video that's why you keep trying to show still pictures and manipulate the narrative with all your silly drawings


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > "standing your ground," doesn’t literally mean standing in one spot on the ground.
> ...


To me, it means a person facing a reasonable belief of an imminent attack that could result in death or great bodily harm can resort to self-defense which could include lethal force without first attempting to retreat. What does it mean to you?


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


*"I never refuted anything I said..."*

You may not have but everyone else here did.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So if Redbeard's truck is parked in the road mere yards from his home, because his father, Captain Watson, is standing in the bed of the truck, and the Gump that Redbeard reasonably believes has been terrorizing the neighborhood by illegally trespassing in the middle of the night, repeatedly, and several guns have been stolen during the recent crime wave, and Gump is running directly towards Redbeard despite repeated pleas and won't stop perusing Redbeard...

Then Gump gets shot while attempting to steal Redbeard's shotgun right out of his warm alive hands....

Is that action by Gump deserving of a Darwin award?

How could Gump have avoided this?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



The McMichaels could not be standing their ground. Not according to the law. They are ineligible for that defense.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


ACTUALLY i seem to have numerous supporters who seem to think you guys have it backward 

LOL


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Arberry was the one MOVING dumbass





look 2 men with guns who think im a criminal...better veer a bit to the right, its will be safe over there 

LOL


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


so arberry was just out for a casual jog and decided to simply veer to the right to avoid the men who were chasing him??

why not duck between the houses...or was he worried about TRESSPASSING?!?!

LOL


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


No, that would not qualify because thinking someone "has been terrorizing the neighborhood by illegally trespassing in the middle of the night" because that is not a felony. Also, there's no evidence said trespasser took the gun (singular). And Arbery was running towards the truck because he was being boxed in by two vehicles after being chased for several minutes.

And the hillbillies did not witness any crime that day. And they never saw Arbery commit a felony on that day or any other day. They did not see a weapon on Arbery as they chased him down. They were also safely in their truck while Arbery was running down the street so they had no reasonable fear of death or great bodily harm.

So let's examine who did have a stand your ground defense....

Arbery might have while he was being chased for several minutes and even being struck by one of the vehicles. But being unarmed, he did not have the ability to use lethal force against 3 men in 2 vehicles. Then one of the vehicles stops ahead of him and the driver exits brandishing a shot gun. Arbery is 100 feet away. Arbery is at that point, no threat whatsoever to Travis. Travis' shotgun, however, is a threat from that distance to Arbery. *So it's Arbery who has the legal right to stand his ground as he heads towards the truck, not Travis.*


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


thats a perfect description of the video lol


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


He didn't have to duck between the houses. He was legally allowed to stand his ground, which he what he tried to do.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Yes, it is. Thank you.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


he stood his ground by running up to them and attacking from around 50 yards LOL


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


so IF he would have STOOD his ground what would the mcmichels have done?


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


LOLOL

Lemme get this right ... you think Arbery was "worried about trespassing," but at the same time, you suggest he could have ducked in between houses -- which is also trespassing. Not many people are dumb enough to destroy their own arguments like that. Kudos to you for pulling it off.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...





KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



actually I think it was pretty obvious that I was joking  when I suggested he was worried about trespassing....

the actual quote:

so arberry was just out for a casual jog and decided to simply veer to the right to avoid the men who were chasing him??

why not duck between the houses...or was he worried about TRESSPASSING?!?!

LOL


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Faun

so IF he would have STOOD his ground what would the mcmichels have done?


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


*"actually I think it was pretty obvious that I was joking when I suggested he was worried about trespassing...."*

So you admit no one should take you seriously. 

I already knew that.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Arberry was the one MOVING dumbass



you are a liar. TM was moving to counter AA’s escape. This was his path right up to the first shot:



The jury will see this in better graphic than mine. So you best come up with a defense other than TM was standing still or moved a few feet from the moment he got out of the truck and aimed his shotgun at TM’s feet causing AA to swerve to avoid him.





TM has a shadow that follows him when he moved.

His shadow followed TM from that passenger side door to a point at least 6 ft out ahead of the truck (black X top image). That’s why the jury will know without a shadow of a doubt that he repositioned himself there and fired the first shot.

He ran 20 feet in an aggressive motion to intersect with AA’s path of escape and also he told police he shot AA when he squared up as if to attack.

Only an idiot would try to claim that TM was standing his ground and suffered a surprise attack.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Are you joking again? Is anyone supposed to take you seriously?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Trouble for you social justice fantasy Warriors is the fact that the McMichaels were sitting still having given up their Pursuit when they were closed on confronted and subsequently attacked



They put themnselves into a position which they thought would be beneficial in blocking Arbery.

If they'd "given up" they'd have gone the fuck home.

They didn't do that...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> what the hell was this experienced criminal thinking???



Huh, I don't know.

Say, what do you think the experienced prosecutors and GBI investigators are thinking?

I'm thinking that they're thinking that Travis McMichael actively pursued Arbery with the intent of killing him. The fact that his fat ass is still behind bars supports that...


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> ACTUALLY i seem to have numerous supporters who seem to think you guys have it backward
> 
> LOL



Sadly those numerous supporters do not include the GBI, County Police, Prosecutors, Defense Attorneys, Judges, or prospective Jurors in Georgia. But you run with that.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


 so if he were terrified of the two men who were "threatening him with guns" why didn't he just run between the houses?

 was he concerned about a trespassing charge?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble for you social justice fantasy Warriors is the fact that the McMichaels were sitting still having given up their Pursuit when they were closed on confronted and subsequently attacked
> ...


 So even though they were standing still they were still metaphorically chasing him?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > what the hell was this experienced criminal thinking???
> ...


I believe the gbi is trying to burn the McMichaels at the stake because they're so embarrassed about their hillbilly reputation that has been Amplified over the globe because of the ridiculous BLM propaganda that Oprah and LeBron have been boosting

 propaganda is a pretty powerful tool and I think they're just trying their best to fix their terrible awful reputation as a filthy Southern state with a terrible racist past


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Correct. They did not stop chasing him...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > ACTUALLY i seem to have numerous supporters who seem to think you guys have it backward
> ...


 so because their prosecutors think they're guilty they must be huh?

Actually the gbi knows damn good and well that everything was completely good with that shooting but they're so embarrassed by the suggestions of impropriety that they're willing to let a couple men go to jail just because it makes them look woke and woke is good for business

 look how nervous and stammering Porky Pig was when he tried to suggest that Travis was actually pointing a firearm at Maude


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> I believe the gbi is trying to burn the McMichaels at the stake because they're so embarrassed about their hillbilly reputation that has been Amplified over the globe because of the ridiculous BLM propaganda that Oprah and LeBron have been boosting



You idiotically keep going back to the Lebron James/Oprah Winfrey thing.

They have no impact. Nobody gives a fuck what they have to say.

The GBI is trying to burn the McMichaels at the stake because the McMichaels chased down and murdered an unarmed man...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



was maude metaphorically imprisoned?





Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the gbi is trying to burn the McMichaels at the stake because they're so embarrassed about their hillbilly reputation that has been Amplified over the globe because of the ridiculous BLM propaganda that Oprah and LeBron have been boosting
> ...


 nobody cares what LeBron and Oprah say?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> chased down and murdered an unarmed man..


 they chased him down while standing still?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Dial doesn't seem nervous at all in that video.

And, even if he is, maybe it's just because he's not had a lot of experience testifying in court. Maybe he's self-concious about his hair loss. Any number of things could cause him to be nervous...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Oh, idiots like you apparently do, bit no one at the GBI level do. Of that I'm confident...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > chased down and murdered an unarmed man..
> ...



Effectively, yes. They acted to impede his progress; something they had no right to do under Georgia law...


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Maybe he was afraid of getting shot by a homeowner?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


in listening to the court processing he sounds very confident and doesnt stammer a bit untill he get to the big fib

then he starts blinking and shrugging and stammering 

lets review it again:


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


They weren't standing still. Travis got out of the truck and went into the oncoming lane. Then he went back into the same lane of the truck. That's the opposite of standing still.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 20, 2021)

Just stop, man! We just want to talk to you!

The cops are going to be here very soon!

You can hide at our home.

But of course, if Dumbfuck intentionally used his truck to collide with Gump, Gump would be rightfully afraid for his life.

Therefore, both Redbeard and Gump would have equally legitimate claims of self-defense.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


but he could have just stood his ground and waited for the cops

how come he didnt want to talk to the cops?


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


He did stand his ground.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


its not called "stand still" dumbass 

its called stand your ground 

you see if 





Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


So if you feel like someone is impeding your progress it's okay to punch them in the throat?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


 except for the running and punching part?

 but it's justifiable to punch somebody in the throat if they're impeding your progress?


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


LOL

Imbecile, I didn't say it's called "stand still," I said he wasn't standing still as I described his movements.

And it looks like you farted in mid-typing there.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


If they sandwich me in between 2 vehicles and pull a gun on me after chasing me down several streets for several minutes and hit me with one of their vehicles?

Not only is it ok, it's perfectly legal.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


you said travis "was not standing his ground" because he walked from the passenger side of the truck to the front


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


He wasn't sandwiched between two vehicles he had over a hundred yards of free space... you can't block a human being with a vehicle because they can walk around it

 the McMichaels weren't chasing him, they were standing their ground in the middle of the street

Nobody pulled a gun on him or aimed a gun at him or threaten him with a gun

 this is all imaginary fantasy in a desperate attempt to defend the actions of a mentally retarded Street criminal who attacked two men who were standing their ground


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


He punched the hillbilly in the face after the hillbilly shot him. Why on Earth do you think it's wrong to punch someone in the face after they've shot you??


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


I never said any such thing. I said Travis wasn't standing his ground because he proved Arbery to attack him. You can't provoke someone to attack you and then use the stand your ground defense.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like that.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Defense attorney agrees with Dial


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Of course he was sandwiched between them. Bryan was chasing him from behind, closing the gap between the two vehicles. That's the very definition of being sandwiched between them.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Nobody pulled a gun? Then how did a gun enter the picture?

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like that.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Probably because he ran up and grabbed his gun first

Would you just hand someone the gun get down on your hands and knees and hope they don't hurt you too bad?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Pulling a gun means grabbing it out of your pocket or a holster and aiming it at someone 

Nobody pulled a gun on Arberry

that's why he had the courage to attack


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


You don't have to aim a gun to pull it...









						pull a gun
					

Definition of pull a gun in the Idioms Dictionary by The Free Dictionary




					idioms.thefreedictionary.com
				




_To draw a gun and threaten one with it. _​


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Standing his ground, Arbery had the legal right to go for the gun. Again, why on Earth do you think it's wrong to punch someone in the face after they've shot you??


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> you said travis "was not standing his ground" because he walked from the passenger side of the truck to the front



Of course TM did not stand his ground when he moved to the front of the truck before AA could get there, yelling stop stop stop. When AA didn’t stop TM shot him in the chest. No way is TM’s two times armed blocking of AA’s path during the final ten seconds of AA’s life going to be a case that TM was standing his ground. You are an idiot just thinking about it let alone posting that nonsense.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Then Gump gets shot while attempting to steal Redbeard's shotgun right out of his warm alive hands....



you are a liar. There is no video evidence prior to the first shot that shows AA attempting to steal TM’s shotgun and getting shot because of that attempt.

If you can see AA grabbing TM’s gun where @KingGUERRILLAN says the first shot wasn fired will you please show us how your X-ray vision works. 


Do you buy KingGUERRILLA ’s shotgun blast above the stop sign nonsense?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> look 2 men with guns who think im a criminal...better veer a bit to the right, its will be safe over there



It would have been safer over there had TM not run over there too and shoot AA in the chest because he would not stop.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Are you desperate to suggest that Travis McMichael ran in front of Maude thus cut off his "path of Escape"



No. I want you to tell me exactly where you think TM is positioned at the exact moment that you say the first shot was fired per your concept of when the first shot was fired right here: 

********



********

The reason you have to know where TM was when he pulled the trigger is because you maintain a lie that although hidden from view,  you see AA turning 90 degrees, a hard right, run straight at TM, punch him on the head while grabbing his gun, all before that first shot is fired. At this moment you say;





Is it the red X?

If not,  tell us where you think TM was ‘standing’ when he pulled the trigger the first time?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


when did they "threaten" him?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Considering the fact that he was a  mentally retarded criminal from a criminal family likely steeped in BLM propaganda who was hearing voices I can completely understand why he went for the gun


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Are you desperate to suggest that Travis McMichael ran in front of Maude thus cut off his "path of Escape"
> ...


 nobody even grabbed him bro


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Are you desperate to suggest that Travis McMichael ran in front of Maude thus cut off his "path of Escape"
> ...


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 20, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> the video does not negate the possibility that TM ained the gun higher.


..nor does it positively prove that he possibly didn't. 

That's called reasonable doubt.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 20, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> If TM repositioned himself to the ‘front of the engine block cutting the pie’ as you claim we would have seen his feet.


 

How did you come to that stupid conclusion?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Trouble for you social justice fantasy Warriors is the fact that the McMichaels were sitting still having given up their Pursuit when they were closed on confronted and subsequently attacked



When you say “ the McMichaels were sitting still having given up their Pursuit” once again you display your ignorance on the matter. if the two men in the white truck gave up their pursuit they would not be yelling stop stop stop backed up with lethal weapons in hand. 

But that’s not all that exposes your “sitting still” lie. The third suspected felon on the pursuit team was pursuing AA up to the moment when TM shot him in the lower chest.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble for you social justice fantasy Warriors is the fact that the McMichaels were sitting still having given up their Pursuit when they were closed on confronted and subsequently attacked
> ...


nobody hit him with a truck

AIMED a gun at him

or threatened him

...the BLM people lied to you


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble for you social justice fantasy Warriors is the fact that the McMichaels were sitting still having given up their Pursuit when they were closed on confronted and subsequently attacked
> ...


The McMichaels were standing still 

no longer in Pursuit 

 what part of that don't you understand?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



How can you insist that AA ran to the front of the truck and turned 90 degrees to attack innocent bystander TM when you don’t know at all where TM was innocently by-standing the moment he was attacked.  

This moment:


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 20, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


tm was in front of the truck BECAUSE thats the bulletproof part

maude went bin Laden on his ass 

maude got BLASTED


----------



## Lesh (Jan 20, 2021)

Well the racists are out I see.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The McMichaels were standing still



That is a lie. 

The only McMichael standing still was GM. TM was in motion the final few seconds prior to the first shot. His move was aggressive. He was yelling at AA to stop as he moved towards him on this path.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> tm was in front of the truck BECAUSE thats the bulletproof part



I know he was in front of the truck. How far from the front of the truck was TM when he pulled the trigger the first time?

If you don’t know just say so.,


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> AIMED a gun at him



You are a liar. It’s on the video / the gun is shouldered and aimed at AA’s feet.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> nobody even grabbed him bro



Not saying any one did. 

TM moved to the front of the truck far enough ahead of AA to try to get him to stop again. AA didn’t stop so he shot him.  Not a word about grabbing him.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 20, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TM moved to the front of the truck


And where was Gump?

Behind the truck.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 20, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Not a word about grabbing him.


That's because humans only have two hands. You cannot keep a shotgun in your two hands while simultaneously grabbing a criminal with two non-existent hands.

Basic math says so, asshole.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 20, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> And where was Gump?



Why do you ask? We can see AA jogging to the front of the truck until he goes out of view. 







Half a second after that TM shoots AA in the chest.,


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 20, 2021)

Microsoft Word - Reaction Times and Hypothesis Testing.doc (radford.edu)


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 21, 2021)

Human Benchmark - Reaction Time Test


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 21, 2021)

NotfooledbyW

How can one argue with an idiot who is so stupid that he thinks 1+1=4 and white people are over 23 feet tall?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 21, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Microsoft Word - Reaction Times and Hypothesis Testing.doc (radford.edu)



So what? Video evidence confirms that TM rushed from the mid-left of the truck to a new position in front of the truck that exposed his person and firearm to AA who was running on the passenger side of the truck in a constant steady direction toward him. TM knowingly positioned himself in danger because he moved toward physical contact instead of staying where he was in order to avoid it. 

AA may not have seen TM’s aggressive movements because the truck obscured his view. He may have been shortly focused on GM standing fully exposed in the bed of the truck until he got past that threat. 

If AA had half a second from the time he saw TM coming at him as he came to the front of the truck before he was shot in the chest - there is no way in hell that TM will convince his own mother that he was the one being attacked right then. 

You are a racist and a liar just for hoping that you and KingG’s ridiculous defense of a white moron with a gun who shot an unarmed man for jogging while black. 




Muhammed said:


> How did you come to that stupid conclusion?



If TM was close to the truck we could see his foot; There is daylight between the front bumper shadow and TM’s upper body shadow. It’s impossible that TM is standing still up close and right next to the truck. 


That makes your 90 turn and attack by AA nothing but a lie.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 21, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> How can one argue with an idiot who is so stupid that he thinks 1+1=4 and white people are over 23 feet tall?



LIAR. I don’t think that and you have nothing posted by me to base your allegations. hence you cite nothing at all to make them. 

Weak dude. very weak.,


You are much too stupid to understand the concept of the vanishing point in a photo. 








Do you want to tell me that these men crossed the double yellow line about 3 feet ahead of the front bumper.


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


When Travis pulled a gun on him.


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Why don't you want to answer the question? 

Third time...

Again, why on Earth do you think it's wrong to punch someone in the face after they've shot you??


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


You're lying again. Of course Bryan hit him with his truck. There were cotton fibers and a dent found on his truck from where he hit him as he tried to block Arbery's escape.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like that.


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


You're lying again. 

Again, Travis got out of the truck and went to the other lane. Then went back to his lane. While Travis was doing that, Bryan was pursuing Arbery from behind. Again, that's the opposite of standing still.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like that. 

And if the McMichael's defense is the same as yours, they are royally fucked.


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


And Travis will be facing lethal injection.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Well the racists are out I see.


A dramatic accusation of racism devoid of any factual reference or shred of evidence...

 how entertaining


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


So if Travis McMichael moved his feet he was no longer standing his ground yet tarberry can jog a country mile directly at someone and start punching him in the face yet still be standing his ground

 just because someone was following him in a car doesn't mean he was imprisoned


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > And where was Gump?
> ...


Arberry was NOT VISIBLE when the first shot was fired

I can see how desperate you are to suggest that he was reacting to being shot but the fact is he rushed a man who was holding a shotgun in a low ready position and was subsequently shot from a low-angle because Travis McMichael never even had the chance to aim his weapon

Maude attacked and was subsequently shot after the attack 

 he was not reacting to being shot

 why would Travis McMichael shoot him in this confrontation when he had all the chances prior yet never even aimed his weapon at Maude??


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


At least you finally admit they weren't "standing still."


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 21, 2021)

Pete7469 said:


> The only thing I object to is that they chased and made contact. They're not cops anymore. They should not have been out of the truck.



Well, if we supported the police, and enforced the law, and caught criminals and put them to death or in prison for life, like we should.... then private citizens wouldn't have to enforce the law on their own.

The problem is, people attack the police, have the police fired, have the police locked up on false charges, and then criminal run wild, and that leaves citizens to do the work.

Bottom line is, we're not going to sit around being violated non-stop.   We're not.  It's that simple.  We are going to stand up, and do the job ourselves, if you don't give police the authority, and man power, and public support to do the job.

One or the other.  Either stop the criminals with police, or the public will stop the criminals themselves.

To all those people on the left wing, I'd suggest they stop preventing the police from doing their job, and then we won't have to shoot people.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > nobody even grabbed him bro
> ...


Mod was not shot for failing to stop he was shot because he ran up on a man grabbed his shotgun and started punching him in the face in a violent attempt to dislodge the firearm


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes I completely concede the fact that neither McMichael was standing still

 Travis walked from the driver side door to the front of the vehicle where he was attacked by MAUD and Gramps was in the bed of the pickup on the phone with 911 and then frantically trying to draw his pistol as The Reckless criminal attacked his son in front of him


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

Andylusion said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I object to is that they chased and made contact. They're not cops anymore. They should not have been out of the truck.
> ...


One of the most important aspects of America's law system is the fact it was based on English European common law which is the most enlightened in the world

The notion is that citizens have the same powers that the government does and are free to organize themselves into armed militias and protect their patch from any and all threats whether they be foreign or domestic

Since time immemorial if an intruder is caught trespassing in someone else's settlement and runs as if they've done something illegal they are going to be chased apprehended and detained for identification and Reckoning and in that process if they try to use violence to escape the detention they will be met with equal Force

 as a professional athletic coach I often times have young black men without a strong father figure and I always remind them that if they're ever accused of a crime they should never run or become violent

Universally stand your ground and explain yourself and if your detention was illegal you can sue in a court of law as is provided to all citizens of this country

Using flight and violence to escape identification and Reckoning is a criminal mentality... those that support criminals are a danger to our society and are in fact criminally minded themselves


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis walked from the driver side door to the front of the vehicle



show us the frames of the video where you see TM ‘walking’ to the front of the truck. Why do you keep lying that you can see it


How far in front of the truck was TM when he pulled the trigger the first time? 


The shadow evidence on the video put TM about six feet from the front bumper when the first shot was fired.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> as a professional athletic coach




LOL! Bitch, please.

You just love making shit up, don't you?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 21, 2021)

"Mr. McMichael? Your room is ready."


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 21, 2021)

"Come on in, Travis. Have a seat."


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 21, 2021)

"Oh, you're looking for Travis? Well, I'm pretty sure he's hangin' around here somewhere."


----------



## Lesh (Jan 21, 2021)

So let's see.

The killers didn't see a crime take place

In fact no crime took place

Two truckloads of vigilantes chased Arberry and he was struck twice by their vehicles

They finally cut him off and killed him

The killer stood over the dying man and said "Fucking N****r"

Oh and the father is a former cop who was fired because he failed to attend mandatory Use of Force training


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Arbery was standing his ground and had every right to attempt to disarm Travis.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



Your argument ignores the centuries of adapting the law to circumstances. The facts are the McMichaels broke current law. Centuries before? Maybe not. But currently the law as written and applied says they are the criminals. And they are facing the penalties of their criminal actions.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> So let's see.
> 
> The killers didn't see a crime take place
> 
> ...



Do you think Arberry would have been shot, if he had not attacked a man holding a gun?

If not....  the end.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 21, 2021)

Andylusion said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > So let's see.
> ...


I think they lynched him and I think you are blaming that lynching on the victim


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 21, 2021)

Andylusion said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > So let's see.
> ...



So, if I put a gun to your head, and you try to grab it and I pull the trigger, and I put a hole in your head the size of Maine, it's your fault your dead?


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



Well I saw the video.  So I can see that he attacked the guy with the gun.

Generally speaking, lynchings do not involve the person being lynched, first starting off by attacking other people.

And yes, if you are dumb enough to attack me when I have a gun, I will shoot you.  That's not a lynching.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 21, 2021)

Andylusion said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > So let's see.
> ...



So your advice is when faced with an armed criminal comply and hope for the best. Isn’t that what we did on 9-11? Well except for Flight 93.


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

Andylusion said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > So let's see.
> ...


We'll never know. And why should Arbery have taken that chance?


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 21, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



So if I ask to talk to you for a moment, you would assume I'm a criminal?


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

Andylusion said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


And if you shoot someone who is trying to defend themselves because you first threatened them, you too will face murder charges.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 pretty interesting trick to stand your ground while running

lol


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


 what if you attack someone who didn't threaten you?

Nowhere in the video can you prove that they were threatening Maude until he was running directly at them with a clearly hostile intention


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

Andylusion said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


If that's all you did, prolly not. If you chased a person down in 2 vehicles for over 4 minutes, striking them with one of the vehicles, making every effort possible to keep that person from leaving your neighborhood, and when all else fails, attempt to block their path by blocking one of two lanes with a guy standing in the bed of a pickup truck and the other lane blocked with another guy armed with a shotgun, while a third guy was pursuing them from behind, it would be a reasonable fear of imminent death or great bodily harm.

Those yahoos provoked Arbery to attack them using Georgia's stand your ground defense.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Probably because he committed a criminal act that instigated the entire scenario

 if you commit a crime the gives people Reasonable Suspicion to believe you committed a more serious crime you should expect them to confront you

 trying to punch them in the throat is the wrong thing to do


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 nobody's struck him with a car

 the forensic evidence proves that he was actually trying to get into Roddy's car committing a felony attempted carjacking

 he instigated and provoked the entire incident by being the first one to commit a criminal act and the first one to commit a violent criminal act

 the McMichaels were simply reacting to the criminal acts he was committing 

if he simply stood is ground at explained himself he would have been talking to the police and taken off to jail for criminal trespass with the intent to commit burglary and he knew it


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


I see you still don't understand what a stand your ground defense means. That's on you. And your ignorance doesn't do anything to help the McMichaels or Bryan.


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


I see you also don't understand why they were charged with aggravated assault. That too is on you.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


Whenever you go poking around in someone else's home you can expect to be confronted and if you're confronted you should never flee and then commit an act of violence in an attempt to elude identification or detention

When a couple armed men who have every right in the world to confront you do so don't flee from them and then attacked them when you get tired of running away

arberry was the criminal the McMichaels were simply citizens trying to protect their neighborhood do both happen to have professional career experience in law enforcement

Certainly is difficult to defend these ridiculous BLM narratives isn't it?


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Nope. They would have had to either witnessed, or at least had immediate knowledge that Arbery committed a felony. They had neither witnessed, nor had immediate knowledge Arbery committed a felony for two reasons ... one, they did not see Arbery coming out of the construction site nor did they have immediate knowledge he was just in there; and two, Arbery did not commit a felony.

Your attempts to save those hillbillies from the fate which awaits them continues to fail you.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Stand your ground means you have no duty to retreat and helps determine who was the aggressor because you can't Advance on someone and assault them when you're maintaining your position

 the take-home message is that Maude was not simply jogging toward two men who happened to be chasing him after he committed a crime


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


*"nobody's struck him with a car"*

You're lying again...









						Ahmaud Arbery was struck by vehicle before he was shot dead; suspect yelled racial slur: Investigator
					

The victim was shot three times in Feb. 23 attack.




					abcnews.go.com
				




If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like that.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


of course they had immediate knowledge that he committed a felony

They literally knew that he was wanted for Criminal Trespass with the intention to commit burglary by Larry English

larry was asking them to catch or at least identify the criminal via the Satilla Shores Facebook page

 he was also asking other neighbors like that guy named Diego who ran over to his house with his 911 pistol trying to catch maude in the act on the same night Travis and countered him sneaking around the property

You're ridiculous interpretation of the law means if I saw a man running away from a woman's unconscious body clutching a purse I couldn't do a thing because I didn't witness him actually commit the felony

The vast majority of arrests are commissioned on Reasonable Suspicion and it has been a tenant of English common law since time immemorial

You can pray hope and dream for some kind of fine print caveat but the McMichaels had immediate first-hand knowledge that this kid was wanted for felony trespass because in the state of Georgia simply entering a home that you have no permission or business to be in is a felony charge


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 21, 2021)

Andylusion said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



If you are holding a shotgun and shouting stop. Yes.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


T-shirt fibers were found along the middle of the truck bed 

how did he get struck by a car in the middle of the truck bed?

was Roddy doing the Tokyo Drift?

LOL

 sure is difficult to defend all this ridiculous BLM propaganda isn't it?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 so if I am hunting and I accidentally stray onto a farmer's property then he confronts me while holding a shotgun in the low ready position it's legal for me to kill him?

NOPE


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Trespassing is very specific in Georgia. And the McMichaels had no authority to detain anyone for it at anyone else’s house. Covered that many times. Remember Winn Dixie?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Trouble is they never detained him 

they never even touched him

 in fact all they did was follow him and speak to him then he eluded them and they stood their ground in the middle of the street while he ran up and attacked them in a surprise Ambush maneuver


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


*"of course they had immediate knowledge that he committed a felony"*

You're lying again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arbery did not commit a felony so they could not have had any such immediate knowledge. He was trespassing which is a misdemeanor in Georgia.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like that.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




Agreed.  I watched the video. He didn't threaten him.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


He got struck when Bryan tried to cut off Arbery's escape from them.


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2021)

Andylusion said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Pulling a gun on him is aggravated assault in Georgia and was a threat. Especially considering their actions of trying to stop Arbery for over 4 minutes. They were literally trying to box him in with one vehicle pursuing him from behind and two men blocking the two lanes ahead of him.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 21, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > And sorry, idiot, the video played clearly shows aa run around the truck and grabs the gun.
> ...


You wish I was a liar.

I've watched several videos of this incident.....

Including one that clear shows AA running and grabbing the gun.

I judge people by my standard....if you have armed guys blocking your path-----you don't run toward them to see if they will shoot you.  You stop going toward them, usually go a different direction or in this cause, knowing that the cops have been called on your habitual criminal ass, you wait for the cops to arrive---ONLY CRIMINALS would chose to attacked the armed me instead of awaiting cops which tells me what AA was actually doing there.

Attacking those trying to stop him from committing crimes, was AA standard operation.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...





NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > So obviously Redbeard was crouched down the moment the first shot was fired because you can see the top of his cap through the windshield at the same level as Gump's shoulder.
> ...


You are delusional----------you can't see what you claim through the window fool.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 it's not illegal to pull a gun as long as you don't aim it at someone

Nobody ever at any point in the entire scenario aimed a gun at Maude

 these men were both professionally trained law enforcement agents, they knew better than to do that kind of thing


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Two cars cannot Block in a young athletic football player in that type of neighborhood under any circumstances known to man

maude  could have literally slow to a walk and simply walked right around them

He was running like a thief trying to avoid identification because he was a thief trying to avoid identification


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

Andylusion said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


 they are desperate to concoct a scenario where someone threatened Maude with a gun

They have a tiny angle because you can't actually see everything that happened in front of that truck but it's very obvious from what happened immediately after they came into view and the angle of the first blast


----------



## Lesh (Jan 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> Pulling a gun on him is aggravated assault in Georgia and was a threat. Especially considering their actions of trying to stop Arbery for over 4 minutes. They were literally trying to box him in with one vehicle pursuing him from behind and two men blocking the two lanes ahead of him.


In fact evidence shows that they had struck him with each of the vehicles. The killer shot him not once but twice and then stood over the dying man and spat out "Fucking Ni**er"


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Pulling a gun on him is aggravated assault in Georgia and was a threat. Especially considering their actions of trying to stop Arbery for over 4 minutes. They were literally trying to box him in with one vehicle pursuing him from behind and two men blocking the two lanes ahead of him.
> ...


 that's a huge load of BLM fecal material

 Grandpa McMichael had a open line to 911 the entire time and was standing next to Travis... not a single naughty word was recorded

Fiber from Maudes shirt was found in the exact middle of the bed liner in roddys truck

That would require Roddy to be in mid Tokyo Drift as he slammed into mod moving sideways so I think there may be some tire track evidence on the street if his truck was moving sideways LOL


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Pulling a gun on him is aggravated assault in Georgia and was a threat. Especially considering their actions of trying to stop Arbery for over 4 minutes. They were literally trying to box him in with one vehicle pursuing him from behind and two men blocking the two lanes ahead of him.
> ...


 I heard they were crucifying black babies at their Clan meeting just before they chased him down and murdered him in the street

 no doubt they planned to cannibalize the body

LOL

* but seriously there's absolutely no proof whatsoever that he was struck with any vehicle at all... in fact the fiber evidence supports Roddy's assertion that maude tried to carjack him


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Nobody ever at any point in the entire scenario aimed a gun at Maude


You’re a liar because we can see in the video TM aiming the gun at a AA’s feet.

You are a liar because the video does not have TM on camera for much of the early pursuit.

You are a liar because it’s very possible that  TM aimed the gun at AA when they were both in front of the truck. That explains why TM shot AA within half a second after AA came around the truck.

Three strikes you’re out, Liar.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> *"nobody's struck him with a car"*
> 
> You're lying again...
> 
> ...


^
*FAKE NEWS ALERT!!!!!*

The fake news media can't seem to decide whether it was 2 men who shot Gump, or 3 men.

In truth, only Redbeard shot Gump.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> When a couple armed men who have every right in the world to confront you do so don't flee from them and then attacked them when you get tired of running away



So, you admit they were chasing him. Good. Progress.

But you still have a problem. Travis McMichael didn't witness Arbery commit a crime that day. As such, he did not have "every right in the world" to confront anyone.

He fucked up, and he's going to die in prison...



> arberry was the criminal the McMichaels were simply citizens trying to protect their neighborhood do both happen to have professional career experience in law enforcement



Neither was "professional" by any measure. If they were truly professional, Arbery would still be alive...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 21, 2021)

Reply to  post: 26393917


Andylusion said:


> Well I saw the video. So I can see that he attacked the guy with the gun.



what video is that There is only one video and that one does show AA attacking TM and trying to take the shotgun away from the moron with a gun asshole that just shot him.

YES, you see on the video the struggle that started after the first shot that wounded AA in the lower chest.

if you stop a frame of the struggle for the gun you can see blood on AA’s shirt.





FYI the first shot went off in this frame;





TM pulls the trigger in the above frame.
That white spot to the left of the headrest is TM’ (the shooter) white cap. The shadow to the left of the differential is TM’s. The shadow to the right of the differential is AA’s.

Any questions?

Can you tell me where in that lower frame you can see AA attacking TM before he was shot?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 21, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Reply to  post: 26393917
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> ...


You've changed your story about the frame of the first shot about four times

 I think you've been drinking and you need to start thinking instead

It's pretty difficult to defend a fake BLM narrative because they're just designed to trick people out of big money really quick


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 21, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Including one that clear shows AA running and grabbing the gun.



Pay attention. This is what us called the truth. 

You are a liar because there is only one video and it does show AA attacking TM and trying to take the shotgun away from the man who just shot him.

YES, you can only see on the video the struggle that started after the first shot that wounded AA in the lower chest.

if you stop a frame of the struggle for the gun you can see blood on AA’s shirt.

View attachment 446649
FYI the first shot went off in this frame;


View attachment 446653
TM pulls the trigger in the above frame.
That white spot to the left of the headrest is TM’ (the shooter) white cap. The shadow to the left of the differential is TM’s. The shadow to the right of the differential is AA’s.

Any questions?

Can you tell me where in that lower frame you can see AA attacking TM before he was shot?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 21, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You've changed your story about the frame of the first shot about four times



No I’ve been clear.  I hear the first shot right here. 





But for arguments sake I can use the frame where you claim to see the shot because it’s close enough to mine: 





You are a liar and you are addicted to that method of communication.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 21, 2021)

The LIE: 26042618


KingGUERRILLA said:


> At one point Arberry decided he was going to attack the McMichaels and ran towards Travis grabbing his shotgun and punching him in the face numerous times committing a felony assault
> 
> In fact it was so obvious a simple self-defense shooting that they couldn't even determine whether or not Travis had pulled the trigger intentionally or not as when an attacking person is pulling on a long gun it is perfectly plausible that they themselves set the fire arm off


The specific lie “*At one point Arberry decided he was going to attack* the McMichaels and ran towards Travis grabbing his shotgun and punching him in the face.”

It is a lie mostly of omission because the *“at one point*” is the point that AA was shot in the chest prior to any actual video evidence that AA decided he needed to attack. He attacked because he had just been fucking shot from close range.in the chest.

The TRUTH 26129718


Coyote said:


> There's a Black male running down the street, Gregory told dispatch. Maud fled for minutes that must have felt like an eon.
> 
> He found himself running toward a red-faced Travis McMichael who stood inside the door of his truck with his shotgun aimed. Maud zagged one way, then the other. Stop right there, damn it. Stop, shouted Gregory. Maud crossed in front of the hood of the truck where Travis headed him off and shot him in no more than a heartbeat.
> 
> The buckshot hit Maud in the chest, puncturing his right lung, ribs, and sternum. And yet somehow, he wrestled with Travis for the shotgun. And yet somehow, he managed to punch at him, fighting for what he must have sensed was the rest of his life. Travis fired his shotgun a second time, grazing Maud's hand. He fired a third point-blank shot, this time piercing Maud in his upper chest.


The specific TRUTH “Maud crossed in front of the hood of the truck where *Travis headed him off and shot him *in no more than a heartbeat.

We cannot see the TRUTH on the video. The TRUTH takes only one half of a second out of the final minute of AA’s life.

TRUTH is TRUTH  even when it occurs in “no more than a heartbeat.”

In that half second “The buckshot hit Maud in the chest, puncturing his right lung, ribs, and sternum.”

This is that heartbeat depicted in the video:



KingGUERRILLA Muhammed Andylusion
Turtlesoup


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 22, 2021)

Andylusion said:


> So if I ask to talk to you for a moment, you would assume I'm a criminal?



If you ask while shouldering and aiming your shotgun at me I don’t know what the fuck you are up to. TM did that. right here:





KingGUERRILLA Posted this link to an uploader very respectful of his opinion.

At  this point in the enhanced video KingG’s expert witness says TM raised his gun to an “aiming” position.


Uploader video

The painful truth about Ahmaud Arberry


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 22, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > So if I ask to talk to you for a moment, you would assume I'm a criminal?
> ...


Look man nobody in their right mind is going to Simply Veer to the right in an attempt to avoid two men with guns who were supposedly threatening them...


 if he were actually an innocent jogger trying to avoid these men he would have broken left and taken off into cover between houses or ran up and knock on someone's door asking them to call the police

your best opportunity is to suggest that since he was mentally retarded recently diagnosed as hearing voices and steeped in fallacious BLM propaganda he panicked at the sight of two men lawfully standing their ground with guns and made a tragic mistake that ended his life

Maybe you can call out a tiny victory and get the McMichaels on some kind of charge like jaywalking or something?

Remember you're ridiculous narrative unfolds like this

 a young innocent man just out for a jog stopped in to visit a home and was subsequently set upon by a band of murderous rednecks with guns

 as he attempted to flee from this Lynch Mob  he encountered two men standing in the middle of the street  threatening him with guns  while yet another klansman was hot on his heels threatening in with vehicular homicide

Even though these men had been threatening him with guns and hitting him with their cars instead of running between houses he decided to Veer to the right in an attempt to avoid the man who is standing on the left of the truck holding a shotgun
 (never mind the man in the bed of the truck with a 357 Magnum and the fact that the man with a shotgun could easily shoot him as well) simply veering slightly to the right and Jaunting around the truck should be safe

 I found this fantastic propaganda video that depicts this fantasy narrative in all kinds of wonderful splendor

I suggest we all download this video and save it for posterity because over the years it will become a wonderful example of the type of misinformation and propaganda narratives so common in our current ERA


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 22, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Look man nobody in their right mind is going to Simply Veer to the right in an attempt to avoid two men with guns who were supposedly threatening them...



You are the idiot spewing AA had mental issues and yet you bring this argument to this forum. Seriously?

No one with a loaded shotgun makes this move against an unarmed jogger if his intent is to let the jogger pass by his truck unscathed.



 
And TM started that attack from the position where he “aimed” the shotgun at AA right here:


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 22, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Look man nobody in their right mind is going to Simply Veer to the right in an attempt to avoid two men with guns who were supposedly threatening them...
> ...



LOL@
"No one with a loaded shotgun makes this move against an unarmed jogger if his intent is to let the jogger pass by his truck unscathed"

-He wasn't a jogger he was a criminal fleeing from the scene of the crime

- if Travis intended to hurt him he had lots of chances prior to being punched

- there's absolutely no way they could determine whether or not he was armed they do know he was intent on Escape however


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 22, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> - there's absolutely no way they could determine whether or not he was armed they do know he was intent on Escape however



Pretty sure GM was quite satisfied that a man wearing a TShirt and shorts was not armed or a threat - as he stood in the bed of the truck with his .357 on the wall of the truck bed with only his phone in his hand.





You are not helping your fellow morons with guns at all.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 22, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > - there's absolutely no way they could determine whether or not he was armed they do know he was intent on Escape however
> ...


So you believe it would be terribly difficult to conceal a high-capacity 9 mm in a long pair of cotton cargo shorts and a baggy dry white T-shirt?

 as professional law enforcement agents both these men were painfully aware that aiming a firearm at a fleeing suspect is a crime so they were smart enough not to do that type of thing

 trouble for you is that he wasn't a fleeing suspect when he was running directly at them

 if he was a terrified jogger running for his life he would have ducked between houses

nobody was hunting him

nobody ran him down 

nobody gunned him down 

 nobody hit him with a car

 nobody pointed a gun

 nobody grabbed him

 nobody threatened him with violence


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


*"He wasn't a jogger he was a criminal fleeing from the scene of the crime"*

He committed a misdemeanor. Georgia law doesn't allow for the McMichaels to detain anyone for anything less than a felony.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 22, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> nobody pointed a gun





You are a liar:


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 22, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> So you believe it would be terribly difficult to conceal a high-capacity 9 mm in a long pair of cotton cargo shorts and a baggy dry white T-shirt?



No. you are a liar. I never said anything about         The possibility of concealing a handgun. I said the video evidence shows that GM is not showing one iota of concern that AA had any type of concealed weapon hidden under his shirt or in the pocket of his shorts..

You are stupid, and absolutely void of honesty and rational thought. GM standing fully exposed in the bed of the truck with no gun in his hand, cannot be explained as in fear that AA was armed as he approached the truck:


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 22, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> as professional law enforcement agents both these men were painfully aware that aiming a firearm at a fleeing suspect is a crime so they were smart enough not to do that type of thing






Your expert witness that you posted says that TM “aimed” the shotgun at AA as a defensive move.

This is your dude,
Uploader video
The painful truth about Ahmaud Arberry


Since AA had a third felonious assault suspect chasing him from behind in a truck I contend TM was not in a defensive stance. If he were in a defensive stance he would have told his old man to get down,  hop back into the truck and drive out of harms way.

No matter what the moron with a gun was thinking he did AIM his weapon at AA on camera. 

So there is proof and according to your precise omnipotent interpretation of the law TM committed a crime when he aimed and pointed his gun at AA.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


he committed a crime that precipitated Reasonable Suspicion of a felony

And then incited pursuit by fleeing and refusing to identify himself

He then escalated a confrontation by utilizing violence

sure is tough to defend a criminal isn't it?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 22, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> And then incited pursuit by fleeing and refusing to identify himself



why did AA have to identify himself. Is that some kind of law where blacks are property and whites are the owners where you live.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 22, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > And then incited pursuit by fleeing and refusing to identify himself
> ...


no, it's the Civilized thing to do and what would be expected of any rational person who was recently trespassing on another person's property

You see when someone comes into a neighborhood where they have been identified as a criminal and commits a criminal act they might be confronted and if they become violent after they are confronted the indigenous population has a reasonable self-defense claim

*got that?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 22, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > as professional law enforcement agents both these men were painfully aware that aiming a firearm at a fleeing suspect is a crime so they were smart enough not to do that type of thing
> ...


When you find out this was a lie just like Jacob Blake how are you going to feel?

they lied to you


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 22, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TM committed a crime when he aimed and pointed his gun at AA


when did he do that in the video?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 22, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> When you find out this was a lie



What is a lie? 

I got this screenshot from the video you posted:






What is the lie?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 22, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> when did he do that in the video?



When he did it in the video. You posted it. Didn’t you watch what you post. 




Uploader video






__





						The painful truth about Ahmaud Arberry
					

What sinks the argument that it was self defense is the sequence of events that led up to the shooting.  We covered this about thirty pages before. So let’s cover it one more time since it has slipped your memory.  Self Defense is allowed as a defense against criminal action. However, for it to...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 23, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > When you find out this was a lie
> ...


BLM LIED about Jacob Blake also


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 23, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > when did he do that in the video?
> ...


Richard Dial LIED for BLM


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 23, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Who is Jacob Blake and what does he have to do with your lie that TM Never aimed his shotgun at AA?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 23, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



YOU LYING RACIST MORON.  Richard Dial was referring to this moment: 





testifying in court that the video “confirmed” that AA raised his gun at AA right then.

Dial is not lying - You are., You are a liar. You posted the uploader who analyzed the video in detail and he says AA aimed the shotgun at AA and you made it part of your arguments to defend two morons with guns who murdered a young black man for the crime of jogging while black. 

The third murderer moron who video recorded the criminal activity he was committing tells police his immediate recollection of what happened was that TM never raised his gun - but his statement will be refuted in the trial because just like you and me and anybody else - we cannot see the position of the shotgun when TM shot AA in the chest right here : 





Or as you see it   - right here:





Either way - the position is not visible to the camera on Roddy’s phone or to Roddy himself. 

The GBI know the distance and the angle and the position of both men when the first shot was fired. 

Only a lying idiot like you would take a smear on Roddy’s  windshield and call it the shotgun blast seen above a stop sign attempting to prove that TM never aimed the shotgun at AA during the entire ordeal. Even when you know the video shows TM doing it right here:





How long will you display the hate and ignorance that is overpowering you?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 23, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


 they lied to you about Tamir rice they lied to you about Trayvon Martin they lied to you about George Floyd and they lied to you about Maude arberry 

 haven't you learned your lesson yet?

You were probably one of those people prattling on about the ridiculous notion that Michael Brown was shot while innocently surrendering with his hands in the air!!!

 don't you remember hands up don't shoot??

LOL they lied to you about Michael Brown also!

NOBODY was stupid enough to commit the very basic crime of threatening someone with a weapon in the unfortunate situation with the mcmichels


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 23, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Shouldering a weapon in the low ready position is not a crime and its certainly not aiming your weapon at someone by any vague stretch of the imagination

You've already tried to shuck and Jive your way around this scenario by claiming he aimed it at his feet...lol











I know you wish that holding a rifle in the low ready position while someone who you had been chasing is now running directly and you was a violent crime in the eyes of Georgia law but Travis McMichael had a very reasonable suspicion that this individual planned to do him harm... anyone who continues to advance while you're holding a shotgun in the low ready position and warning them to stop their advance clearly has a violent intention I don't care if he didn't even speak English nobody runs directly at a man who's holding a gun and the low ready position and yelling at you to STOP...NOBODY

Also the notion that these two men were standing in the middle of the street and threatening a jogger with deadly violence and the jogger just decided to Veer slightly to the right to avoid them is a laughable notion that will destroy your case in court

If in your fevered fantasy-world two murderous rednecks were threatening an innocent black jogger with guns in the middle of a wide-open public roadway in broad daylight while on the phone with 911 the innocent jogger wouldn't have ran directly at them!!!

an innocent young jogger fleeing for his life wouldn't have taken another step in their direction under any circumstances known to man... especially if there was another man behind him who had tried to run him down with his car!!
the kid would immediately run off road... a young experience Street criminal being chased by two groups in trucks is not going to run down the goddamn Road LOL

he would have ducked between houses for cover and sought help from the neibourhood if he was an innocent young jogger being threatened by Violent Men with guns.

If he was an experienced Street Criminal on probation who just caught committing a crime then he would likely do something crazy to escape like try to beat a man up who was holding a shotgun in the low ready position because he knew damn good and well he be going to jail when the cops got there and these men had no intention of shooting him or they would have shot him long before he ran up and started punching them 

The only reason he grew the balls to run up and pull his Afro Samurai maneuver was because he was a hundred percent convinced that these men were not willing to pull the trigger on him

Naturally he was crazier than a shithouse rat having recently been diagnosed as hearing voices and with a long history of aggressive ridiculous criminal Behavior I think this was right up his alley and I'm shocked he lived  as long as he did


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 23, 2021)

Only the most cowardly interpretation of Georgia law suggests that you must witness a felony to detain an individual

thank god this heroic individual didnt have that cowardly attitude


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 23, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> he would have ducked between houses for cover



Whatever. You are an idiot because it matters not at all what AA decided to do to avoid the six minute threat that three men armed with two firearms and two pickup trucks being used as weapons,  did to his life.

After  TM aims his shotgun at AA as seen in this image:


 AA is not responsible for TM’s next move. AA has moved in a batter to avoid physical contact with TM when he stood on the drivers side. This was TM’s reaction:




AA chose to stay on a public road instead of running with his back turned toward two morons with guns onto private property. Had TM remained in the oncoming AA’s choice would have been correct. If TM did not shoot him in the back. AA must have felt safer on a public road and he had every right to make that choice.

AA cannot be blamed for the fact that TM ran to get ahead if AA to force him to stop and when AA didn’t stop or couldn’t stop TM shot him and then a struggle for the gun ensued.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 23, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > he would have ducked between houses for cover
> ...


So you're saying a pudgy middle-aged redneck guy outran a tall athletic young black man who was a former football player

Maude wouldn't have to turn his back on these men to run between the houses plus he had absolutely no reason to believe they would shoot him since they didn't even aim guns at him much less threaten him during the entire Pursuit 

remember during the chase this was his view to the immediate left



... I love the way you said it was private property, certainly didn't seem to bother him at the English house LOL

 how come you didn't want to talk about the video I posted

Did you know there have been numerous Good Samaritans who foiled a kidnapping even though they did not witness a felony?

how many years in prison do you want to get this guy who detained an individual who he did not witness commit a felony?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 23, 2021)

Here's a guy that was trying to put a screaming eleven-year-old into a car when a Good Samaritan ran up and threatened him with a weapon thus foiling the kidnapping attempt

Just imagine a world where a Good Samaritan needs to be 100% sure that they are witnessing a felony in order to intervene or else they'll be off to prison

Anyone hanging around a mall for a couple hours will see someone dragging a child kicking and screaming

99% of the time this is their parent trying to get him out of the toy store but every once in awhile it's a life-or-death situation and the public has a right to stop these individuals and make sure what's happening is legitimate

after all it's not a felony to drag a screaming child... thank God this man isn't a sniveling spineless coward like the idiots trying to suggest that you must witness someone commit a felony in order to detain them or you will be facing prison time


here's an example of a man who had to use a gun in order to stop an attempted kidnapping... of course there's no way on Earth he could be certain that he was witnessing a felony at the time


Just imagine a world where these Good Samaritans had to be 100% certain that they were witnessing in a felony in order to intervene or they themselves would be going to jail for a lengthy prison sentence

Naturally everyone knows that you're not going to get charged in the circumstances if you use reasonable force and have probable cause or can display reasonable suspicion but if the mcMichaels end up going to prison for an extended stay it may have a chilling effect throughout society as the next time a Good Samaritan Witnesses someone doing something suspicious they will simply call the police as that person runs off into the sunset hopefully not with an 11 year old girl


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 23, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> So you're saying a pudgy middle-aged redneck guy outran a tall athletic young black man who was a former football player



You are a stupid racist aren’t you. TM had to run 20 feet to try to block AA again,  while AA ran about 60 feet.




Easily done you ignorant fool.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 23, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> he had absolutely no reason to believe they would shoot him since they didn't even aim guns at him



Then why do you question AA’s decision to avoid a physical confrontation with TM who was standing on the drivers side by swerving And going around the passenger side. If AA had no reason to fear being shot as you say why not run around the truck and get both trucks behind him and out of that highly racist populated neighborhood.

How was AA suppose to anticipate that TM was whacko and racist enough to run to the front if the truck and shoot him so he could not leave the neighborhood.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 23, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> he had absolutely no reason to believe they would shoot him since they didn't even aim guns at him much less threaten him during the entire Pursuit



You are a liar. We can see the video evidence that TM did in fact aim his shotgun at AA right here:




It’s “aimed” enough to call it aimed. And the camera cut away as TM was bringing the gun barrel higher. You are also a liar because you can’t see TM past this frame. And you DON’T see TM until after he shoots AA from his adjusted position in front of the truck. Then we see TM as he retreats and the struggje for the gun begins.

You are lying when you claim that TM did not aim his shotgun again when he was out of view and fired the first shot.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 23, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > he had absolutely no reason to believe they would shoot him since they didn't even aim guns at him much less threaten him during the entire Pursuit
> ...





NotfooledbyW said:


> It’s “aimed” enough to call it aimed.


Can you prove he aimed the shotgun at your criminal hero?

what frame is it proved??


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 23, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Can you prove he aimed the shotgun at your criminal hero?
> 
> what frame is it proved??



Right here you dumb-ass liar.



You want to call that the “low ready position” as if there is no relationship to ‘aiming it at AA’ in that image. WTF is wrong with your brain? In that image, who do you think the “low ready positioned” shotgun is  “aimed” at?

Yes, it is aimed at convincing AA to discontinue running in the direction he is running. You tell us that yourself in post: 26408274



KingGUERRILLA said:


> but Travis McMichael had a very reasonable suspicion that this individual planned to do him harm... anyone who continues to advance while you're holding a shotgun in the low ready position and warning them to stop their advance clearly has a violent intention



That means TM has committed a felony before he shoots AA in the chest a few seconds later. You said, “Travis McMichael had a very reasonable suspicion that this individual planned to do him harm” when AA swerved to avoid him and run on the other side of the truck.

But from evidence provided in the video we know that TM was not a bit afraid of AA because his next move was to run toward the area where AA was headed after the swerve.

This is TM’s route toward danger .......




Why did TM move from the first position where he held the shotgun in the low ready position aimed to get AA to quit running straight at him - and then when AA did quit running straight at him - TM went to the only  spot where he had to aim the gun once again in the low ready position and order AA to quit running at him - again? 

Think about it. You freaking idiot. You make no sense.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 24, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Can you prove he aimed the shotgun at your criminal hero?
> ...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 24, 2021)

travis never RAISED HIS GUN


it was NOT AIMED AT ARBERRY
(it was about to be that's why he tried to sneak around the truck and jump Travis with his ridiculous 90 degree turn attack)



you see the flex on that ankle?

arberry rushed travis after taking a 90° change of Direction attacking Travis where he stood his ground a mere foot or two in front of the truck

When they emerge you can clearly see the position Travis McMichael was pushed




If someone is running directly at the back of your vehicle is perfectly reasonable for you to walk to the front of your vehicle for cover... it's also perfectly reasonable that he ran over there and tried cut off Maude's Escape path yet he never even touched him...

Perhaps if Travis McMichael had knocked maude to the ground aimed a shotgun at him and yelled I'm going to kill you Nig*er you'd have a case but Maude had no reasonable suspicion that Travis was about to pull the trigger since he had lots of chances to shoot him in broad daylight in the middle of the road in front of witnesses while on the phone with 911 before

LOL

Like I said your best defense is that he was a mentally retarded Street criminal hearing voices who was steeped in ridiculous BLM propaganda thus panicked at the sight of white men with guns who caught him breaking the law


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 24, 2021)

Reply to 26414403 





KingGUERRILLA said:


> it was NOT AIMED AT ARBERRY
> (it was about to be that's why he tried to sneak around the truck and jump Travis with his ridiculous 90 degree turn attack)



You dumb ass lying white supremacist, in your racist world,  you say AA decided to “sneak attack around the truck” however TM was not standing two feet in front of the truck when the sneak attack was planned.  TM was standing here:




To sneak attack in your fantasy world, AA Would have to have known that AA was going to move to the front of the truck because TM still feared that AA was armed and didn’t want to be shot by a charging violent black armed criminal all the while his aging father stood fully exposed without a gun in his hand to the charging violent retarded black criminal - nice son that white boy yes indeed.

And this is part of your fantasy.



Are you saying they emerged 2 feet in front of the truck in direct line with a 90 degree attack by AA on TM who was standing his ground two feet in front of the vehicle when he was ruthlessly and violently attacked for no reason?




If TM was standing one or two feet in front of the vehicle why can’t we see his foot or his feet at any time. Why can’t we see AA’s foot or feet at anytime when the first shot was fired while both men were according to you fighting one or two feet inb front of the truck. Not one of the images show an actual foot standing on the ground.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 24, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Reply to 26414403
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Here's the famous 90-degree turn where Maude attacks Travis McMichael long before the 1st discharge of the shotgun seen in this Frame



* anyone can clearly see the discharge in the upper right-hand portion and can clearly see Travis McMichael having been pushed several feet backward as he is literally in the air reeling from the assault when the first shot is fired 

It is painfully obvious in this video I've been posting throughout the thread


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 24, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Reply to 26414403
> ...


All that but you can’t explain the main problem with your case. You did not explain why we cannot see either man’s foot from under the truck where we see shadows if both men were doing all this fighting 1 foot to 2 foot away from the front of the truck.

You got some splainin to do. Why aren’t you even trying?

And if you can see the gun blast above the stop sign then you have some real serious problems with your case. Because the gun blast is there while we can still see AA before he disappears in front of the truck. That means your hero shot him before he made a turn. I don’t think that’s true because the gun blast is really just a smear on Roddy’s windshield. But you’re too stupid to figure that out.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 24, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Maude attacks Travis McMichael long before the 1st discharge of the shotgun seen in this Frame



Tell me forensic genius. Is that AA’s right or left shoulder in the frame you posted:


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 24, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Because the gun blast is there while we can still see AA before he disappears in front of the truck





You can clearly see the gunblast in this Frame long after Arberry made such forceful contact that travis was literally airborne and flying backward when the gun went off


It's so painfully obvious from the slow-motion video that Travis McMichael was assaulted and then responded by defending himself that your assertions have become well past laughable


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 24, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Maude attacks Travis McMichael long before the 1st discharge of the shotgun seen in this Frame
> ...


you cant see arberry when the first shot is discharged because he is completely obscured by the vehicle however you can clearly see the blast and understand its timing thanks to the audio and clearly see Travis McMichael flying through the air landing on the yellow line immediately after the first discharge

It doesn't matter at all if he ran in front of arberry and blocked his straight line path of Escape because he wasn't in a dark alley and he wasn't locked in a room he had acres of land he could run toward but chose instead to turn a 90 degree angle and attack a man who is standing his ground protecting his father and his community from a well-known local Petty Thief who chose to resort to violence in order to escape identification or custody

Perhaps you would have some straws to grasp if Travis had actually pointed his weapon and grabbed arberry but sorry for your drama...he did neither





Arberry was acutely aware that these men were trying to detain him so by running right along the side of the truck he provokes Travis McMichael into trying to stop him as an excuse to attack Travis

He just didn't count on the fact that Travis was a trained military operator with the u.s. Coast Guard in a division that amounts to an international Maritime SWAT team so he knew how to handle himself he knew the laws and he was capable of defending himself...

The media narrative tried desperately to paint Travis McMichael as an ignorant redneck that was motivated by race but now I know the truth that he was actually a decent family man with an exceptional Level of Training who was just trying to protect his neighborhood from a wanted criminal desperate to escape identification or custody


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 24, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> So you believe it would be terribly difficult to conceal a high-capacity 9 mm in a long pair of cotton cargo shorts and a baggy dry white T-shirt?



Sure, he could've concealed it. As soon as he started running, though, it would fall out.

This is the gun I carry every day. It's a Colt .380 Government Model Series 80. It weighs right about 22 ounces. If I had it tucked in my waistband, and tried to run, it'd likely come flying out:





For comparison, a Glock 19 is heavier and, accordingly, would be even more difficult to run with when stuffed in a waistband of a pair of shorts.

You obviously have zero experience with firearms, so I won't waste any more time engaging you on the topic. It's just another on which you are monumentally ignorant...



> as professional law enforcement agents...



Neither is, or was, a law enforcement "professional". An argument could maybe be made for Travis, but Greg was so "professional" he had to retire because he missed too much in the way of required training...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 24, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> He just didn't count on the fact that Travis was a trained military operator with the u.s. Coast Guard in a division that amounts to an international Maritime SWAT team



You're a fucking idiot.

LOLOLOL!!!!

"International Maritime SWAT team". LOLOLOL!!!!

You're such a douche...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 24, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It doesn't matter at all if he ran in front of arberry and blocked his straight line path of Escape


What do you mean it doesn’t matter? It matters because your whole line of bullshit is wrong. If TM ran ahead of AA and cut off his path then TM is probably 6 feet ahead of the truck and there is no 90° angle that AA turned. There is none of your white supremacist bullshit that TM was using the engine block for cover standing right next to the truck if he’s about 6 feet away when the first shot was fired. Now that you are giving up your ridiculous interpretation of the facts Such as the one where you say TM walked about 3 feet after he raised his shotgun and aimed towards AA from the driver side of the truck to the position 6 feet ahead of the truck where he’s blocking AAs path it means there is no argument that TM was simply standing his ground. It means TM was aggressive and attacking the route we’re AA decided to go as an escape. TM cannot claim self-defense when he is blocking AAs escape and he shoots AA in the lower chest.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 24, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


They were within their rights to do a citizens arrest from the career felon snagged in the act of committing a crime.   The moment the felon attacked them which he did---they gain the right to Self Defense.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 24, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It's so painfully obvious from the slow-motion video that Travis McMichael was assaulted and then responded by defending himself that your assertions have become well past laughable



if it is painfully obvious what happened in the one second that took place between in front of the truck when we can only see your shadows and a cap and shoulders through the windshield why I have you been lying and believing the TM was standing his ground 1 to 2 feet in front of the truck.It’s very obvious to me that you don’t know what the fuck you are talking about that one second when both men were hidden from view in front of the truck. There was no 9° turn by AAA. That is impossible. If TM dud not stand a foot away from the front of the truck.TM could not have been protecting his father who was standing in the bed of the truck fully exposed to being potentially shot by AAA. How can that be you dumb ass.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 24, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> The moment the felon attacked them which he did---they gain the right to Self Defense.



I have just proven to king G that it was impossible AA attacked before the first shot because of the shadows under the truck for TM to be one or 2 feet away from the front of the truck when the first shot was fired. That means TM was probably 6 feet in front of the truck and blocking AA’s path and  HE shot AA Within the half second after AA came around the front of the truck.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 24, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> They were within their rights to do a citizens arrest from the career felon snagged in the act of committing a crime.



Nope. You are stupid if you believe that. There was no crime prior to the attempted felonious apprehension that resulted in death.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 24, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> you cant see arberry when the first shot is discharged because he is completely obscured by the vehicle



Then why have you been lying the past few months that you see AA run around the truck and turn 90 degrees to attack TM who was no more that two feet in front of the truck with the shotgun pointed down. You can’t see TM either but you’ve been telling us all along what you see him doing when nobody else can.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 24, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > So you believe it would be terribly difficult to conceal a high-capacity 9 mm in a long pair of cotton cargo shorts and a baggy dry white T-shirt?
> ...


 are you actually suggesting experienced young black criminals don't know how to run with a gun in their pocket? LOL 

Gregory missed the training after he took a new job thanks to several cancer diagnosis is in the family... that's like falling behind on ceu credits LOL

 he was a law enforcement professional for almost 30 years, he understood Georgia law 

 hey, what do you think about that Good Samaritan that hunted down and detained a man after he saw him dragging an 11 year old girl?

 how many years in prison do you think this guy should get for detaining someone even though he didn't witness a felony?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 24, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > He just didn't count on the fact that Travis was a trained military operator with the u.s. Coast Guard in a division that amounts to an international Maritime SWAT team
> ...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 24, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter at all if he ran in front of arberry and blocked his straight line path of Escape
> ...


Who committed the first crime that provoked the entire thing and who committed the first act of violence?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 24, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > you cant see arberry when the first shot is discharged because he is completely obscured by the vehicle
> ...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 24, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Who committed the first crime that provoked the entire thing and who committed the first act of violence?



There was no crime that triggered the pursuit and execution of AA for refusing to stop when told to stop at gunpoint. GM, the ringleader of the pursuit, claimed that AA resembled a suspect who had committed burglaries in the area, but GM had no evidence of a crime committed in the neighborhood that day.

Because there was no crime committed that day by anyone in the neighborhood then everything that GM and TM and Roddy did to someone they suspected may have resembled somebody who may have committed crimes in the area, makes all three white men the only ones committing crimes that day. The ultimate crime being murder.

If you think blocking someone’s way and then shooting him in the chest on a public roadway is not an act of violence then  nobody can help you outside of a mental institution.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 24, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



We know what happens when both men come back into view. What I want to know is why you have been lying about what happened when both men were not in view.

You said TM was never further than one or 2 feet in front of the bumper. Now you know that is not possible. So why were you lying about it?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 24, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> GM had no evidence of a crime committed in the neighborhood that day


 he had immediate knowledge that a wanted criminal was fleeing in his neighborhood


NotfooledbyW said:


> told to stop at gunpoint


 nobody pointed a gun at your criminal hero


NotfooledbyW said:


> Because there was no crime committed that day


 except Criminal Trespass and assault


NotfooledbyW said:


> committing crimes that day.



LOL
so if I commit a felony on Monday no one can stop me on Tuesday??

 lol


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 24, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


It wouldn't matter if Travis McMichael cartwheeled 200 feet in front of Maude 

 he never even put his hands on him, it's not a crime to follow someone and yell stop even while holding a gun

Travis McMichael never had the chance to block Maude's path because he was attacked  while standing his ground


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 24, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Oh brother they were trying to stop a CRIMINAL from fleeing the scene of the crime---------then the criminal attacked them.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 24, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


The funniest part is that these clowns are desperate to get Travis on illegal imprisonment even though he never aimed a gun at or put his hand on Maude

they're going to argue that Maude was emotionally imprisoned by his fear of white men with guns

It all boils down to a coward's interpretation of law, since they're too afraid to protect the women and children of their neighborhood they want to make it illegal for real men to so they can feel less cowardly

These cowards would make what this man did illegal simply because he did not actually witness a felony.... what pitiful spineless cowards


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 24, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> he had immediate knowledge that a wanted criminal was fleeing in his neighborhood



No he didn’t. He saw a black male who was jogging and he jumped to a conclusion that he should not have jumped to.  It turns out the young black male he saw jogging was not a wanted criminal at all. He had committed no crime that would ever justify the use of deadly force to detain him. If GM wanted to help local police catch someone who may have trespassed on an unfenced construction site with no record of theft, vandalism or violent crime, he could have followed a bit taking a few photos and call the cops.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 24, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The funniest part is that these clowns are desperate to get Travis on illegal imprisonment even though he never aimed a gun at or put his hand on Maude



you are a liar. TM aimed his shotgun at AA in this frame of the video.





Call it whatever you want “low ready position” whatever - it’s aimed at AA with the intent to force him to stop. AA then changed his direction to avoid physical contact with a man pointing a shotgun at him.

So TM attempts to stop AA again by moving to a new position in front of the truck. He got there before AA did. Then he shot AA in the chest. Then and only then did AA go for the gun to avoid being shot again by the whacko that just shot him.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 24, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Oh brother they were trying to stop a CRIMINAL from fleeing the scene of the crime---------then the criminal attacked them.



No they stopped by killing someone who they thought looked like someone seen trespassing on a surveillance video at an unfenced construction site in the neighborhood. Nothing to be escalated to the use of lethal force to capture him.
​“It now appears that this young man may have been coming onto the property for water,” J. Elizabeth Graddy, the attorney for homeowner Larry English, said in a statement. “There is a water source at the dock behind the house as well as a source near the front of the structure. Although these water sources do not appear within any of the cameras’ frames, the young man moves to and from their locations.”​​







						Security video from construction site may show Ahmaud Arbery was getting water, lawyer says
					

Security video from a house under construction is being scrutinized as Gregory and Travis McMichael remain jailed on charges of felony murder.



					www.google.com
				



Only racists would support shooting to kill a black guy running on a public road after stopping on a construction site to ‘steal’ a drink of water. TAP WATER. probably petty larceny $0.00003 cents.

GRAB YER GUNS BOYS WE GOT US A THIEF TO CATCH. Look at that black boy run - musta just stole somethin .....


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 24, 2021)

the footage shows the McMichaels pose a threat to the community. They had no way of knowing if Arbery was responsible for the burglaries they suspected him of, the judge concluded.

“And that somehow resulted in individuals thinking it was appropriate to block that individual’s path of travel, shoulder a firearm in order to get him to stop,”

Reply to  26420311



KingGUERRILLA said:


> they're going to argue that Maude was emotionally imprisoned by his fear of white men with guns



You are a liar. That’s not my argument at all.

I’m going with the prosecution’s verbiage:

Friday, Nov 13, 2020 at 1:20 PM By Christian Boone, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution​
Greg and Travis McMichael denied bond in Ahmaud Arbery case​
Walmsley said the footage shows the McMichaels pose a threat to the community. They had no way of knowing if Arbery was responsible for the burglaries they suspected him of, the judge concluded.​
“And that somehow resulted in individuals thinking it was appropriate to block that individual’s path of travel, shoulder a firearm in order to get him to stop,” Walmsley said. “There is a significant danger to all of those actions. Individuals who do that need to be aware of the fact they can end up exactly where (the McMichaels) are now.”​


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 24, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> are you actually suggesting experienced young black criminals don't know how to run with a gun in their pocket? LOL



Well, see, that wasn't an issue here, as Arbery was unarmed...



> Gregory missed the training after he took a new job thanks to several cancer diagnosis is in the family... that's like falling behind on ceu credits LOL



He was suspended for his shortcomings more than once...



> he was a law enforcement professional for almost 30 years, he understood Georgia law



How odd, then, that he chose not to adhere to it...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 25, 2021)

This is stupid post: 26420288 “it's not a crime to follow someone and yell stop even while holding a gun


KingGUERRILLA said:


> It wouldn't matter if Travis McMichael cartwheeled 200 feet in front of Maude
> 
> he never even put his hands on him, it's not a crime to follow someone and yell stop even while holding a gun
> 
> Travis McMichael never had the chance to block Maude's path because he was attacked while standing his ground



This is stupid post: 26420289  “they were trying to stop a CRIMINAL from fleeing the scene of the crime---------then the criminal attacked them


Turtlesoup said:


> Oh brother they were trying to stop a CRIMINAL from fleeing the scene of the crime---------then the criminal attacked them.



This is stupid post: 26420311 “It all boils down to a coward's interpretation of law”


KingGUERRILLA said:


> It all boils down to a coward's interpretation of law, since they're too afraid to protect the women and children of their neighborhood they want to make it illegal for real men to so they can feel less cowardly



Stupid? Why you ask? Yes because when trying to win the freedom of three men charged with murder and held without bail because they are a danger to society it’s not wise to declare yourself more knowledgeable on Georgia Law than a judge assigned to handle the case.

It’s very stupid to call that judge stupid and a coward after being caught yelling lie after lie after lie about the case. Habitual liars are never welcome in any presiding judge’s court room.

post: 26420634 “The judge: “
Walmsley said the footage shows the McMichaels pose a threat to the community. They had no way of knowing if Arbery was responsible for the burglaries they suspected him of, the judge concluded.
“And that somehow resulted in individuals thinking it was appropriate to block that individual’s path of travel, shoulder a firearm in order to get him to stop,”


NotfooledbyW said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > I’m going with the prosecution’s verbiage:
> ...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 25, 2021)

Reply to 26420289


Turtlesoup said:


> --then the criminal attacked them.



Of course unarmed AA attacked the man who at very close range fired a shotgun at him that wounded him in the chest and  who was attempting to illegally block his path of travel on suspicion of burglaries as it turns out he did not commit.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 25, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Reply to 26420289
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Criminal AA attacked the men who were trying to stop him for the police ----------AA attacked the men knowing that he had been snagged illegal trespassing as he cased a new house going up and was snagged by a concerned neighbor who called the cops on his stupid ass.........

Any one with any brains realizes that when an unemployed thief breaks into a new house going up that has been robbed before--that it is the thief who is robbing it.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 25, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > he had immediate knowledge that a wanted criminal was fleeing in his neighborhood
> ...


He didn't see a young black man jogging, he recognized a criminal fleeing from crime scene at full Sprint running in a dry white T-shirt long cotton cargo shorts and loose laced shoes

He had immediate first-hand knowledge that Berry was a wanted criminal because the property owner Larry English was asking him and many other people in the neighborhood to help him catch the specific individual who had yet to be identified

He wasn't shot for committing the crime of trespass or for fleeing he was shot for attacking a man who was standing his ground holding a shotgun


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 25, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Reply to 26420289
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> ...


If he would have cooperated with their arrest perhaps he could have sued them  but resorting to violence without being threatened is completely uncalled for and a clear escalation

 Berry boy initiated the entire sequence of events by committing a crime then he provoked Pursuit by flight then he escalated use of force by committing an act of violence that carried with it a deadly threat


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 25, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The funniest part is that these clowns are desperate to get Travis on illegal imprisonment even though he never aimed a gun at or put his hand on Maude
> ...


Why would a trained military law enforcement agent shoot a man who was fleeing?

 if he had the intention to shoot him for jogging while black he had lots of opportunities prior to being punched in the face.

Maude made a 90-degree change of course and rushed a man who was then forced to pull the trigger in a clear case of self-defense

 it's perfectly reasonable to shoot someone who is trying to take your shotgun away

If Berry boy had been shot and then reacted by grabbing the shotgun he would have been hit in the side or the back not Square in the chest from a low angle

Forensics prove that he was shot while trying to disarm Travis McMichael not innocently jogging by

If Travis McMichael would have aimed his shotgun and discharged it on a man who was jogging laterally to his truck the criminal hero would have been hit in the side not Square in the chest from a low angle forensics as taking you to clown town


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 25, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> the footage shows the McMichaels pose a threat to the community. They had no way of knowing if Arbery was responsible for the burglaries they suspected him of, the judge concluded.
> 
> “And that somehow resulted in individuals thinking it was appropriate to block that individual’s path of travel, shoulder a firearm in order to get him to stop,”
> 
> ...


They had reasonable suspicion that he had committed a crime and that's all anyone needs in order to pursue someone and ask them to identify themselves which is all that occurred prior to the violent assault initiated by the criminal

If Berry boy had complied with their attempt to detain him he would have been carted off to jail because Larry English would have pressed charges... perhaps you could have got Oprah and LeBron to help him sue his way out of it but the fact that he attacked simply to facilitate his Escape makes him a violent Criminal


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 25, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > are you actually suggesting experienced young black criminals don't know how to run with a gun in their pocket? LOL
> ...


Just cuz Grandpa missed a few ceu credits in the waning years of his career after he took a desk job that didn't even require him to maintain arrest requirements has no Factor on this case since he didn't even arrest Berry boy.... all he did was speak to him and that's not a crime

sorry



Canon Shooter said:


> Well, see, that wasn't an issue here, as Arbery was unarmed...


you'd have to be a few IQ points lower than a turnip to not understand that it's impossible to determine if someone is unarmed until you've actually searched them... does the name Jacob Blake ring a bell?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 25, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> This is stupid post: 26420288 “it's not a crime to follow someone and yell stop even while holding a gun
> 
> 
> KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


They were denied bail for doing silly things like trying to delete naughty social media posts... it had absolutely nothing to do with the fact that they shot a guy who ran up and tried to beat a shotgun out of one of them

It's absolutely laughable that these men are suggested as a danger to society LOL

 as a young child I live in several disparate countries including the United States and I remember getting a creepy feeling whenever I was in Georgia,  there's something disturbing about the Deep South

Georgia is a disgusting place with a disgusting history that they're trying desperately to erase by rewriting modern history

 whenever I was driving thru Georgia and stopped for a coffee I kept getting a creepy feeling that told me to get back in the car and hit the gas... thank God Florida or Carolina wasn't too far away,  thinking of investing in Georgia???

 take a few minutes to have a look at the local scenery


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 25, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Criminal AA attacked the men who were trying to stop him for the police



That is not what the video evidence  shows.

just because the video recording of the shotgun murder of AA does not have footage where TM can be seen moving from the driver’s side of the truck to a blocking position about six feet ahead of the truck in the middle of the travel lane that the truck was headed.

This was TM’s movement that we know he made right up to the first shot because we see in the video where he started and we see he was in front of the truck because of shadows and white cap through the windshield.





That circular move was an attack by TM against AA’s path to escape..

The black X is the approximate spot where TM was when the first shot was fired. TM attacked AA and shot him. Then and only then did AA begin to fight for his life by trying to knock the MF that just shot him out and take away the gun.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 25, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Criminal AA attacked the men who were trying to stop him for the police
> ...


what was berry boi doing when travis 1st shot him?



NotfooledbyW said:


> That circular move was an attack by TM against AA’s path to escape


So you're claiming that Travis ran in front of berry and shot him Square in the chest and then berry turned an angle to attack Travis  because he'd been shot?

 you see how this doesn't add up?

Why would Travis wait until this moment to shoot Berry for jogging while black?

Travis had lots of other opportunities to shoot Berry boy prior to this situation and I figure he's seen other black men jogging in the past 20 years and didn't shoot them for some reason?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 25, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> They were denied bail for doing silly things like trying to delete naughty social media posts... it had absolutely nothing to do with the fact that they shot a guy who ran up and tried to beat a shotgun out of one of them



You are so racist you smell through the internet.

“The judge Walmsley said the footage shows the McMichaels pose a threat to the community. They had no way of knowing if Arbery was responsible for the burglaries they suspected him of, the judge concluded.
“And that somehow resulted in individuals thinking it was appropriate to block that individual’s path of travel, shoulder a firearm in order to get him to stop,”

The judge says exactly why bail is denied. The three suspects had no way of knowing if Arbery was responsible for the burglaries when they blocked AA path of travel, shouldered a firearm in order to get him to stop which resulted in his death.

They are accused of being murderers and thus a danger to society.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 25, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Just cuz Grandpa missed a few ceu credits in the waning years of his career after he took a desk job that didn't even require him to maintain arrest requirements has no Factor on this case



It certainly does, simply because it demonstrates that the elder McMichael wasn't a professional because he not only allowed his training to lapse, but he was insubordinate when instructed to get it up to date and failing to.

And what the fuck is "maintain arrest requirements" supposed to mean??

Just admit it: You make shit up in the hopes you don't get called on your bullshit, don't you...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 25, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> So you're claiming that Travis ran in front of berry and shot him Square in the chest and then berry turned an angle to attack Travis because he'd been shot?



No. The video evidence shows AA turned a 45 degree angle coming around the front of the truck not expecting TM to be there. As he did that he saw TM directly either in his path or moving in the direction that would block his path and within half a second TM fired a shot hitting AA In the chest. TM then began running backwards with AA in pursuit.

They pretty much stay on a 45 degree angle coming out about 10 feet in front of the truck coming back into view and then they turn a second 45 to complete a full 90 turn perpendicular to the centerline.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 25, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > This is stupid post: 26420288 “it's not a crime to follow someone and yell stop even while holding a gun
> ...



So you find five videos, all from the same shopping mall outside Atlanta, and you think that's indicative of the whole state, huh?

Wow, you really are fucking stupid, aren't you?

And, here's little news flash for you: You wouldn't be all too welcome here in Florida, either. We've got lots of lakes down here, with plenty of gators, and it's unlikely they'd ever find your body...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 25, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Why would Travis wait until this moment to shoot Berry for jogging while black?



He never wanted to shoot AA but he didn’t want him to get away either.

It’s in court transcripts that the fatal roadblock was positioned close to a busier road that would allow AA to escape the neighborhood if he could get by it.,

The fact that TM got in front of AA’s escape route a second time is proof to the prosecution that TM would use deadly force to make him stop. The 911 audio reveals TM yelling stop as the gun is fired.

TM’s movement to attack and his commands to stop do not indicate that he was willing to let AA get past the final barricade they set up in the road to stop him.


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


There was no "reasonable suspicion of a felony" as none of those 3 hillbillies knew Arbery was just on that site. You lose again.


----------



## impuretrash (Jan 25, 2021)

this footage speaks volumes about what kind of person arbery was in reality. A far cry from the smiling good boi the MSM selectively portrays him as


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


What was the crime?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


A man with several decades of professional local law enforcement experience recognized a fleeing criminal wanted in a string of home invasions and burglaries


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 25, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


lol,  spent a quarter of my life in Florida,  great real estate if you know what you're doing.

 Id guess you either Panhandle/ Georgia Florida Line or Tampa if one of your parents graduated college... definitely sinkhole country though

 What would you do if you were in this black dude shoes?? called the police and go hide behind the park bench pissing your pants?

He would have been long gone with her by the time they arrived and you would have to spend the rest of your life knowing you were a sissy coward that didn't have the guts to step up and protect her









						Good Samaritan stops man from kidnapping 11-year-old girl
					

GOLF MANOR, Ohio (WKRC) - Just across the street from the Golf Manor Police Department, an 11-year-old girl played in a park on Wiehe Road. Police say Jesse ...




					youtu.be


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 25, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> roadblock was positioned close to a busier road that would allow AA to escape the neighborhood if he could get by it.,


Berry boy wasn't a high-performance vehicle that needed a straight away to escape, he was a black kid out of breath trying to escape three men who were driving trucks...two of them professional law enforcement agents! LOL


NotfooledbyW said:


> TM’s movement to attack and his commands to stop do not indicate that he was willing to let AA get past the final barricade they set up in the road to stop him


 they were standing their ground in the middle of the street and didn't even put their hands on him as he went running up to their truck

You can't block a human being with a vehicle in a wide-open street with plenty of places to run...Berry boy was not a city bus, he was a young black athlete who could easily run around a truck LOL


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 25, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> .Berry boy was not a city bus, he was a young black athlete who could easily run around a truck LOL



AA did run around the truck ti avoid TM. Trouble is TM ran around the truck, got about six feet in front of the truck to block AA’s chosen path to escape, and shot him.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 25, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > .Berry boy was not a city bus, he was a young black athlete who could easily run around a truck LOL
> ...


 if Travis ran in front of berry boy he would have been pushed DOWN the street not across it dumbass 




* you're going to have to find a new hero

Why would Travis shoot are arberry here and not before?
.... like right here when he was running directly at him (cant miss)





 Why wait until he's running up on your car where he could get cover to shoot him for jogging while black?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 25, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> if Travis ran in front of berry boy he would have been pushed DOWN the street not across it dumbass



He had a shotgun. We know he got out in front of the truck by about six feet.  When he was in front of the truck in the middle of the lane he was also in front of AA. He had a shotgun you stupid racist. If AA didn’t stop he could shoot him to make him stop even from an angle.

It has already been explained to you about the angles dumbass. Try reading it this time.

post: 26423706


NotfooledbyW said:


> No. The video evidence shows AA turned a 45 degree angle coming around the front of the truck not expecting TM to be there. As he did that he saw TM directly either in his path or moving in the direction that would block his path and within half a second TM fired a shot hitting AA In the chest. TM then began running backwards with AA in pursuit.
> 
> They pretty much stay on a 45 degree angle coming out about 10 feet in front of the truck coming back into view and then they turn a second 45 to complete a full 90 turn perpendicular to the centerline.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 25, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > if Travis ran in front of berry boy he would have been pushed DOWN the street not across it dumbass
> ...


But he had a perfect shot right here:




If Travis wanted to kill a black jogger in broad daylight in front of witnesses in the middle of the street while his dad was on the phone with 911 he had a perfect opportunity in that frame!!!

  he had an easy kill right there, why would he wait for Arberry to run up and be able to take cover behind his truck?

why wait till the man you had been chasing is already on top of you to pull the trigger?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 25, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You can't block a human being with a vehicle in a wide-open street with plenty of places to run...



They blocked AA’s path of travel. The judge denied bail mentioning that they blocked AA’s path of travel.

You are so stupid you posted video evidence   of two white morons with guns blocking AA’s path of travel





AA’s path of travel was never to go running through somebody’s yard.

As an added legal jeopardy bonus TM has his shotgun aimed at AA right there too.

This is likely the point where the judge who denied bail said TM shouldered a firearm while blocking AA’s path of Travel.

So your video image is showing precisely why those white morons with guns are sitting in jail waiting for trial - without bail.

Because they were stupid to think they could shoulder a firearm and block AA’s path of travel and end up killing him and the good ole white boy network would take care of it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 25, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> If Travis wanted to kill a black jogger in broad daylight



I already told you TM didn’t want to shoot him but the outcome indicates he did not want AA to get past the road block they set up. So he shot him.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 25, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



That question has been answered so often as to be approved by the Department of Redundancy Department. It was the McMichaels. That is why they are in jail. It is why they are facing decades in prison. It is why their own attorneys admit crimes were committed.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 25, 2021)

At the end of the day, McMichael dies in prison.

Justice served...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > You can't block a human being with a vehicle in a wide-open street with plenty of places to run...
> ...





NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > If Travis wanted to kill a black jogger in broad daylight
> ...





SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...





Canon Shooter said:


> At the end of the day, McMichael dies in prison.
> 
> Justice served...


bond was denied entirely on their behavior AFTER the shooting 

 all they did was try to delete naughty text messages that they fear will drum up drama of racism... the kind of knee-jerk emotional drama that sends men to prison even though they didn't violate a law in our deeply broken country 

Their denial of bond had absolutely nothing to do with the actions on the ground during the shooting because those actions were completely Justified


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Ahmauds criminal activity in the neighborhood is what precipitated the entire thing and Ahmaud escalated what was simply a pursuit by attacking a man standing his ground who hadent even aimed a gun at him or touched him in any way

It's a laughable notion that two trucks could "trap" a young athletic black man with a penchant for trespass in this neighborhood

two trucks couldn't trap a city bus on these roads LOL


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> At the end of the day, McMichael dies in prison.
> 
> Justice served...


And the next time a decent citizen sees someone fleeing the scene of a crime they'll run and hide like a coward just like your natural instinct dictates

 I bet Richard Ramirez wishes the Mexican American heros that ran his serial killer ass down in Southern California were a bunch of limp-wristed sissies like you...

The next time our American citizens see a wanted criminal they'll run away and call the police as the criminal escapes into the sunset 



The next time a decent man sees someone dragging an 11 year old girl down the street he's not going to interfere with him cuz he doesn't want to go to prison... after all he can't be 100% certain he's witnessing a felony so he needs to just let her get drug into the van and call the cops, maybe if he's lucky he can get a license plate and she survives the rape


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



So you are angry that the Judge took issue with the son deleting social media posts. There is a term for that. Destruction of evidence. Interference with an investigation. Aren’t those crimes too? I mean. Even in old English law it was a crime to destroy evidence wasn’t it?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 26, 2021)

KingG’s list of 27 racist lies in post #1
KingGUERRILLA, post: 26042618,

“It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way” #1 Blame the media.,

“the simple fact is arberry was a well-known local Petty Criminal” #2 AA on the day that he was shot to death AA was to one neighbor a black male running out of a construction area from which the owners maintain he may have stopped to get a drink of water.,

“the simple fact is arberry was a well-known local Petty Criminal”  #3 on the day that AA was shot to death to the McMichaels AA was a black man jogging past their house whom GM claimed resembled a black male seen in a surveillance video at the neighboring construction site. No actual crimes of theft or vandalism were committed on camera.

“the simple fact is arberry was a well-known local Petty Criminal”  #4 on the day that AA was shot to death to Roddy AA was an unarmed black male on foot that was being chased by his neighbors in a pickup truck..

“who was caught casing out a house”  #5 pure racist conjecture. AA per the owners may have stopped for a drink of water. none of the three men who killed AA that day knew what AA was doing at the construction site the day of his death.

“that had suffered a string of recent burglaries” #6 there were no recent burglaries reported on that property.

“and fled like a thief when he was confronted by the neighbor”     #7 pure conjecture - The three men charged with murder did not witness the alleged fled like a thief from the construction site.

“The McMichaels weren't a couple of hillbillies sitting on their front porch downing canned beer when an innocent black jogger happened by”     #8 AA was an innocent black jogger when he ran by. He must be presumed so by all law abiding citizens including two white morons with guns.

“they are BOTH former professional law enforcement agents”   #9 only one was but this is a lie because they did not act “professional” when they chased down a black male who ran past their house.

“who recognized the local Petty Criminal”    #10 GM told real police they thought he looked like that guy” seen on a video. That is an admission it was not a positive ID.

“hauling ass up the street from the video Larry English had captured after installing a security system and no trespassing sign due to the burglaries and may have been alerted by the first neighbor who had called 911 when he saw arberry illegally enter the crime scene and subsequently bolt when he realized he'd been caught”    #11 Its at worse a trespassing crime. The neighbor witnessed no criminal activity other than trespassing.

“Per Georgia law they armed themselves and engaged in a Pursuit”   #12 There is no law that authorizes two white males  to engage in an armed pursuit of an unarmed black male running past their house.

“while on the phone with 911 and continued to relay the criminals position to the responding officers”   #13 AA was not a criminal.

At one point Arberry decided he was going to attack   #14 The video evidence does not show AA physically attacking until after he was shot once in the chest. It is racist conjecture to presume AA “decided” to attack prior to being shot.

“At one point Arberry decided he was going to attack the McMichaels”   #15 AA is not ever seen attacking both McMichaels. In fact AA had already run  past GM about a second and a half before he was shot.

“and ran towards Travis grabbing his shotgun and punching him in the face numerous times”   **The video confirms this but it also shows that AA was bleeding from a shotgun wound to the chest as the struggle for the shotgun commenced.,

“committing a felony assault”   #16 No Jurisdiction would charge an unarmed person who has been shot by armed assailants with felony assault of any other crime.

“In fact it was so obvious a simple self-defense shooting that they couldn't even determine whether or not Travis had pulled the trigger intentionally or not as when an attacking person is pulling on a long gun it is perfectly plausible that they themselves set the fire arm off”  #17 #18  #19  There are at least three lies in that line of racist bullshit.

“The notion that a couple of vigilante Hillbillies set upon an innocent black jogger and gunned him down in the street is a complete joke”.  #20 Blame the liberals. AA’s death is not a joke nor are the criminal charges brought against the men responsible for his death. 

“The fact is Arberry committed a crime by entering a residence with a no trespassing sign”    #21 The suspects in the murder caught on camera that day did not know about the alleged trespassing “crime” when they chose to pursue..

“and then bolted when confronted thus providing reasonable suspicion that he was in fact the person they recognized from the videos and a prior encounter Travis had with him.”  #22 GM  and TM knew was AA was jogging past their house. They did not witness a crime or have first hand knowledge of a crime. There was absolutely no need to engage in the armed pursuit that killed AA.

“In fact Gregory McMichael knew arberry because he had worked on one of his previous crimes”   #23 So what. This is a lie because it has no relevance to the shooting death of AA.

“It's absolutely hilarious that mainstream media Outlets”  #24 BLAME THE MEDIA.,

“can get away with a false narrative”   #25 There is no false narrative in the mainstream news media.

“and an edited video”   #26 There is no edited video being presented as real or intentionally distorts the truth.

“designed to convince people that these two men are bloodthirsty murderers who decided to hunt down an innocent black jogger,”   #27  the MSM presents the facts - if the facts convince people of that so be it. The facts in this case speak for themselves . I believe based on the facts that two of those men were morons with guns who were stupid to launch an armed pursuit against a black unarmed male they see jogging past their house and will deserve the punishment they get for being stupid.


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Nope, you're lying. He saw nothing. Travis was inside, so who knows what you think he saw. And Greg only saw a man running past his house.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like that.


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


He couldn't shoot Arbery there because he risked hitting Bryan who was behind Arbery. You'll note in that frame, taken from Bryan's phone, Arbery is lined up about a foot off of center from Travis' position.


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


If they couldn't block him, then how is it Arbery couldn't escape their neighborhood after trying to do so for more than 4 minutes?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 26, 2021)

Faun said:


> He couldn't shoot Arbery there because he risked hitting Bryan who was behind Arbery.



That’s true.  but I also believe TM did not want to shoot him until he was almost about to escape from their neighborhood


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



I referred to the McMichaels as morons multiple times throughout this thread and suggested every facet of their pre arrest behavior was foolish and ill-advised yet completely legal

By actively trying to erase
All the naughty language on social media they committed violations of the terms of custody even though it has no evidentiary value whatsoever in reference to the shooting.... it's pure drama designed to incite drama queens like you
 LOL

In an intelligent tactic perfected in the OJ trial introducing dramatic accusations of racism often times can make even the most guilty black person a victim in the eyes of the jury  and create just enough doubt in a jury to let a murderer walk much less send a couple innocent men to jail


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> That’s true. but I also believe TM did not want to shoot him until he was almost about to escape from their neighborhood


 so you're saying that he was shot for escaping the neighborhood?

As if for some reason they couldn't commission a citizen's arrest outside of the neighborhood?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...



 I'm not sure he was trying to escape when he was trying to get in Roddy's car and running directly at the McMichaels with an intention to violently attack them

If he believed he had been identified killing the witnesses would have been his only way to escape jail


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



If the posts can demonstrate an existing bias against a minority doesn’t that qualify as a hate crime? Or at least can be shown as a predisposition to use force against a minority.

Either way. It is information. And according to Republicans the police are entitled to any and all information. How else will they stop guilty people from going free?

the McMichaels are Morons. And criminals. They committed crimes.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


 what about when amaud was running around the back side of the truck he could have easily shot him then

perfect angle  because Travis was standing on the driver side of the truck while Roddy was safely directly behind maude about 30 meters


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


The act of Criminal Trespass repeatedly caught on Larry English's security system had already identified the young black man as the most likely suspect in the string of burglaries in the neighborhood

 it has nothing to do with "racism"

 it's Simple  enforcement Logistics that they took off chasing the  man they recognized from the video and their personal first-hand experience with him

he just happened to be black

 if he were white or hispanic he would have been chased exactly the same


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> if he were white or hispanic he would have been chased exactly the same



Another lie will be added to your list. You do not know that to be a fact.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> As an added legal jeopardy bonus TM has his shotgun aimed at AA right there


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > if he were white or hispanic he would have been chased exactly the same
> ...


because non black people are criminals also...

 do you really believe if Larry English would have caught a Mexican or some methed out looking redneck poking around his home we wouldn't have reported all the Criminal activity the same as he did about arberry?

 local law enforcement even told the citizens they could rely on the McMichaels as First Responders  because they were both professionally trained law enforcement agents


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

Notice how none of these trailer park lawyers want to discuss how their interpretation of the law would affect other cases as this is truly its acid test

Just imagine a legal interpretation of the citizen's arrest statutes where it would be illegal for a citizen to pursue or detain an individual without absolute certainty that they were in the commission of or had just committed a felony

Literally every Good Samaritan on this list could be put in prison for many years because of their actions and this precedent would result in Good Samaritans acquiescing to criminal Behavior instead of using there basic European common law rights to pursue people under reasonable suspicion requisite









						SF Man Catches Prowler In The Act, Hangs Onto Him Until Police Arrive: SFist
					

The suspect appears to have used a garage door opener to enter the home.




					sfist.com
				












						A Vermont grocery store worker was fired after stopping a purse snatcher who stole from an elderly woman
					

Amir Shedyak, a grocery store employee, told local news that he was fired after trying to stop a purse snatcher during a shift in August.




					www.google.com
				






			Redirect Notice


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He didn't see "a man jogging past his house"

 he RECOGNIZED THE MAN wanted for the criminal activity at his neighbor's property sprinting in a full panic in front of his house and was well aware of his activities in the neighborhood because of his personal first-hand immediate knowledge and experience including his son's personal first hand witnessing of Maudes trespassing and suspicious movements in the neibourhood  

 the entire neighborhood had seen his photo and was calling 911 and rushing over to Larry english's house with guns


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


You're lying again. He wasn't trying to get into Bryan's car. 









						Ahmaud Arbery was hit with a truck before he died, and his killer allegedly used a racial slur, investigator testifies | CNN
					

William Bryan told investigators he heard Travis McMichael use a racial epithet after fatally shooting Ahmaud Arbery in Glynn County, a Georgia Bureau of Investigation agent testified Thursday at a preliminary hearing.




					www.cnn.com
				




And of course he was trying to escape the neighborhood. The hillbillies even said so and that they blocked his escape several times. So again I ask, since you avoided answering the first time...

If they couldn't block him, then how is it Arbery couldn't escape their neighborhood after trying to do so for more than 4 minutes?


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > As an added legal jeopardy bonus TM has his shotgun aimed at AA right there


LOL

Dumbfuck, how did Arbery get shot if Travis never raised his gun at him?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> bond was denied entirely on their behavior AFTER the shooting
> 
> all they did was try to delete naughty text messages that they fear will drum up drama of racism... the kind of knee-jerk emotional drama that sends men to prison even though they didn't violate a law in our deeply broken country
> 
> Their denial of bond had absolutely nothing to do with the actions on the ground during the shooting because those actions were completely Justified



I swear to fuckin' God you're dumber than a bag of hammers.

I thought, given that you posted a video, that somewhere in that video there might be something that says the judge denied bail because of them trying to delete racist text messages. That wasn't there. In the case of Travis, the existence of those text messages and social media posts is what compelled the judge to deny bail, not the attempted removal of them.

As for Gregory, the judge felt that, after viewing the body cam footage (which you have cited numerous times), there was a concern that Gregory might attempt to impact the investigation.

So, yeah, again you're lying.

Again, if their actions were comnpletely justified, they wouldn't be sitting in cells charged with 1st degree murder...


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


No one reported seeing Arbery committing a felony, so he did not have immediate knowledge of a felony, which is a requirement of the law.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> he RECOGNIZED THE MAN wanted for the criminal activity at his neighbor's property



Arbery was not wanted. There had been no warrant issued for his arrest...



> the entire neighborhood had seen his photo and was calling 911 and rushing over to Larry english's house with guns



What?

You have, like, mental tourettes. You just blurt out nonsensical bullshit hoping people will believe it.

When, exactly, was this armed descension onto Larry English's property?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> I bet Richard Ramirez wishes the Mexican American heros that ran his serial killer ass down in Southern California were a bunch of limp-wristed sissies like you...



The difference, which you're clearly too fucking stupid to comprehend, is that Ramirez was a wanted man. There was a warrant issued for his arrest. His photo had been released by the police.

In contrast, Arbery was not a wanted man. The police did not have a warrant for his arrest. His photo had not been released by the police.

You're a three time fuck up, and your hero wannabe KKK boys are gonna' die in prison...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> what about when amaud was running around the back side of the truck he could have easily shot him then



The proves TM didn’t shoot AA then. TM Shot AA about a second later - so what’s the point? TM shot AA and then AA tried to take away the gun..


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> running directly at the McMichaels with an intention to violently attack them



Where do you get AA’s intent?  He was running to escape and showed intent to avoid physical contact right here:



AA cannot be held responsible for TM’s response to the swerve. TM moved toward the front of the truck to a spot about six feet ahead of it and toward the passenger side. TM moved to block AA’s escape a second time. AA didn’t stop or couldn’t stop because TM was in motion and AA didn’t see him until it was too late. TM shot him for not stopping according to his unlawful commands to stop.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > what about when amaud was running around the back side of the truck he could have easily shot him then
> ...


Travis shot maude AFTER maude made his fateful change of direction escalating a simple verbal conflict to actual violence 

they never even touched him nor pointed a weapon at him and it's a laughable notion to suggest a car sitting in the middle of the road is blocking your path

A tractor-trailer could have got around that vehicle

maude wasent trying to escape after the carjacking attempt...he was clearly on the attack


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > running directly at the McMichaels with an intention to violently attack them
> ...


He wasn't stupid enough to charge directly at a man who had shouldered a shotgun from such a long distance

It's likely when he saw Travis walking toward the front of the truck he figured he had a chance to disarm Travis because they were so close and Travis had proved he was unwilling to even aim the gun at him is their multiple previous encounters

 Grandpa was yelling "Travis don't" because he knew Travis was making a mistake by walking toward Arberry 

travis should have stayed on the far side of the truck for his own protection however if mod had opened fire from the other side of the truck Grandpa would have been dead meat unless Travis was at the front of the truck so he could slice the pie on Arberry 

Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle where he knows a deadly threat exists

After all a young black Criminal on parole who just trespassed in a Neighborhood House in the Deep South being changed chased by two white men with guns is definitely a recipe for panic

It makes absolutely no logical sense as an escape option so it could only be an attack and if mod had taken up position opened fire from the engine block both the McMichaels would have been in an extremely bad position for a gunfight


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis had proved he was unwilling to even aim the gun at him is their multiple previous encounters



You are absurd. Travis ‘proved’ no such thing. That’s ridiculous even for you.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle where he knows a deadly threat exists



You stupid F’head. My god! you argue that TM showed weakness and restraint by never aiming the shotgun at AA. And now you argue that AA should not have tried to escape by running past but to close too a deadly threat.

you make no sense..


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Travis had proved he was unwilling to even aim the gun at him is their multiple previous encounters
> ...


Travis was a professionally trained law enforcement agent and lifelong local resident he was also a Firearms enthusiast

 these people know the gun laws


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle where he knows a deadly threat exists
> ...


Any innocent young black jogger would have ducked between houses to create space and attain cover from a deadly threat such as a klansman with a shotgun LOL

Your fantasy is unraveling because Travis showed phenomenal restraint as he did not pull the trigger until he was attacked

Mod escalated a verbal confrontation to a violent physical assault when he turned 90 degrees and closed on Travis McMichael



Travis was literally airborne and flying backward throughout the seconds unfolding in the initial discharge of the shotgun





During the rest of the assault Travis continue to move backward and sustained multiple punches to the Head

The split-second mod released his grip on the shotgun Travis stopped firing dropped his firearm and continued to move backwards


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> travis should have stayed on the far side of the truck for his own protection however if mod had opened fire from the other side of the truck Grandpa would have been dead meat unless Travis was at the front of the truck so he could slice the pie on Arberry



You are nuts.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Your fantasy is unraveling because Travis showed phenomenal restraint as he did not pull the trigger until he was attacked



How do you know TM did not pull the trigger until he was attacked?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Actually we know he didn’t.









						Ahmaud Arbery was one of many caught on camera trespassing at home of Larry English but only he was killed
					

Men, women, children caught on video trespassing on same home construction site




					www.independent.co.uk
				




The white folks were not chased were they?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Mod escalated a verbal confrontation to a violent physical assault when he turned 90 degrees and closed on Travis McMichael



it’s impossible that this .....





..... was a 90 degree turn.

Because we would see feet instead of shadows.,


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Your fantasy is unraveling because Travis showed phenomenal restraint as he did not pull the trigger until he was attacked
> ...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



That video does not show what happened before the first shot was fired.

You have admitted that the first shot was fired in this image you posted.



Where do you see TM being attacked?

You used to have PROOF that AA grabbed the gun and that caused the first shot to hit him in the hand. 

post: 26246874 





KingGUERRILLA said:


> Arberrys hand injury is PROOF he was grabbing at the weapon



The first shot hit AA in the chest.

It’s chest you are a liar.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 26, 2021)

post: 26246874


KingGUERRILLA said:


> Arberrys hand injury is PROOF he was grabbing at the weapon



Really?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


he grabbed at the muzzle after he cut his attack angle then got shot for his effort


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 26, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> post: 26246874
> 
> 
> KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


 yup, wasn't a defense wound...thats why they didn't charge em till opra got upset


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> yup, wasn't a defense wound...thats why they didn't charge em till opra got upset



So the first responding officers never understood that AA’s hand injury was from the second shot. Is that what you are saying.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 26, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> he grabbed at the muzzle after he cut his attack angle then got shot for his effort



Can you be clear? You say that you can see AA grabbing at the muzzle prior to the first shot in this frame. You can see a hand and the muzzle of the shotgun in this image? It’s that right?





Can you post the X-Ray vision photo so we all can see it too?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 26, 2021)

Reply to 26226865 





KingGUERRILLA said:


> if they were out to murder a poor innocent Negro jogger why did they just take the shot here?






They were not out to murder AA. They were out to block his path of travel and stop him by using lethal force if necessary.

Seen above, The armed men and truck are set up to block AA’s path of travel at a point where if AA was not stopped he could escape the neighborhood.

TM’s movements after the above frame took place indicate he decided to reposition himself once again to block AA’s path of travel. That time TM fired and wounded AA - not even a warning shot - Because AA refused to stop for his attackers..


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 27, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Criminal Arbary knew he was snagged trespassing and casing the house--



How do you know what AA was thinking? How do you know AA was ‘casing’ the construction site?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 27, 2021)

badbob85037 said:


> Don't worry. After the war these things will be right once again. The only thing to worry about is who will be firs, media or democrats..



What war?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 27, 2021)

IS A THREAT .. IS NO THREAT
Post 26433044


KingGUERRILLA said:


> Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle where he knows a deadly threat exists



You question why AA would choose to run directly toward a deadly threat.

..... but you also deny that there is a deadly threat to run toward.

Post 26227918
QUOTE="KingGUERRILLA, post: 26227918, member: 76526"] nobody threatened him with the gun [/QUOTE]

Which is it you bumbling stumbling racist moron?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 27, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> IS A THREAT .. IS NO THREAT
> Post 26433044
> 
> 
> ...



Which is it you bumbling stumbling racist moron?
[/QUOTE]
You seem to get confused easily

Clearly two white men with guns have been chasing this young black Criminal for a considerable amount of time because of his criminal activity in their neighborhood

and one point he loses them and they give up their Pursuit standing their ground in the middle of the road on the phone with 911 keeping a lookout for the criminals location

Just then they look up and see him running directly at their vehicle after having committed a violent crime of attempted carjacking on roddy

as a warning to the oncoming Criminal Travis McMichael shoulders his 12-gauge shotgun making it clear that he's willing to use it if he's forced to

The criminal breaks off his direct assault and tries to sneak around the side of the vehicle in an attempt to ambush Travis who is now foolishly trying to cut off the criminals path of Escape against his father's wise advice

The criminal sees Travis now within grabbing range of him and decides to go for it

The criminal makes a violent attempt to dislodge Travis's firearm for purposes only known to him but in doing so he becomes a deadly threat to the McMichaels who are now forced to defend themselves utilizing deadly force

We now know that Ahmaud  was a mentally retarded young man who was recently diagnosed as hearing voices and had a long celebrated history of criminal Behavior including firearms possession felony theft and aggressive behavior with law enforcement... he was also from a criminal family with multiple relatives in prison at the time

it's likely he was steeped in BLM propaganda and assumed these two white men meant to do him harm even though they had not threatened him or violated the law in any way

There's no doubt that both parties presented a deadly threat to one another because of the presence of firearms

The moment Maude tried to forcibly take Travis's shotgun under control he became a deadly threat in the most basic of terms

when someone you had been chasing is now running directly at your vehicle they clearly represent a deadly threat because they are not using all the clear opportunities they have to escape by ducking inbetween houses

Ahamud was clearly a real time deadly threat to the McMichaels and I have no reason to believe his mental retardation and exposure to BLM propaganda caused him to believe that the McMichaels were a deadly threat to him

However if they were actually a deadly threat to him as his mental retardation and BLM propaganda exposure may have led him to believe and you fruit cups imply he wouldn't be running directly at them unless he had a suicide charge in mind would he

An innocent young man would never continue running on the road after men were chasing him with guns

an innocent young black jogger would immediately run between houses and  seek help from Neighbors

In fact 99.99% of young black men would simply find cover behind a house in dial 911 on their cell phone but he didn't do that because he didn't want to talk to the cops and it's very likely he had decided he needed to kill his Witnesses

why else would he try to take a shotgun from a man it was physically stronger than him and had another man standing OverWatch with a 357 Magnum?

Poor dumb bastard should have just kept running away and he could have got Oprah and LeBron to help him Sue the McMichaels for millions of dollars

just look at the Starbucks idiots


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


"Meters?" What country are you from?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 27, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


That doesn't answer my question. Americans don't measure in meters. So what country are you from? Or are you too embarrassed to say?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 27, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle where he knows a deadly threat exists



Hey, dipshit, using your definition, _I'm_ a "trained military operator" and, as a "trained military operator" I can say, without hesitation and based on what you've written here, that you are absolutely, 100% ignorant of what a "trained military operator" knows or how he conducts himself.

In other words, you're a fucking know-nothing idiot...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 27, 2021)

post 26436722


KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis who is now foolishly trying to cut off the criminals path of Escape against his father's wise



I thought you said TM was a highly military trained law enforcement officer who was slicing the pie in a brilliant military tactic

post 26436722


KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis who is now foolishly trying to cut off the criminals path of Escape against his father's wise





KingGUERRILLA said:


> The McMichaels moved about 3 feet while your criminal hero moved around 100 yards and then pulled the 90° sneak attack ambush






KingGUERRILLA said:


> he moved toward the front of the truck because anyone trained by the United States military in Firearms tactics has enough sense to put an engine block between himself and someone who is clearly a dangerous threat... it's a critical game of angles called slicing the pie,



But now your latest version has TM being foolish and not up against  the engine block for protection from the unarmed jogger - slicing the pie.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 why u trying to change the subject?

berry boi was like half a football field away from the mcmichels when he decided he was done running and clearly went into Attack Mode

some believe he realized he had been identified and decided he was going to kill in order to escape

Grandpa McMichael knew him personally you know


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 28, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle where he knows a deadly threat exists
> ...


 yeah but Travis was a trained boarding officer so he was heavily schooled in international maritime law enforcement firearms and Firearm tactics and was a local life long gun enthusiast with a veteran local law enforcement officer for father so he new the laws

 that's basically the SWAT team of the  United States military with a multi-decade local law enforcement officer as a father


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 28, 2021)

post 26315045


Muhammed said:


> Therefore a 6 foot tall man could only cast a shadow about 3 and a half feet.



We lost Mohammed. He did some interesting calculations regarding slicing the pie.

when the two men come back into view they cross the Centerline about five of AA’s shadows from the  hinge of the door. that’s about 17 feet




Deduct 7 feet from the door at the hinge to the front of the truck that puts both men roughly ten feet in front of the truck as they both cross back to the left of the center of the roads.

That does not support the theories test they were 3 feet in front of the truck when TM fired the first shot and wounded AA in the lower chest.

I say TM was about six feet in front of the truck smack dab straight away from the center of the grill when he shot AA within half a second of AA coming around the truck and being able to realize that TM was there.

There was no 90 turn and ambush by AA.

AA has half a second to react to TM blocking  his path of escape and he was shot. 

The shotgun was aimed at AA when he came around the truck -     And say “one thous....”  and AA wax shot.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 28, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> post 26436722
> 
> 
> KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


his movement to the front of the truck was an intelligent military tactic However the fact that he didn't stop at the front left quarter panel and continued toward arberry was a foolish mistake his father Warned him of by yelling "travis no" because he realized while he was in Mortal danger Travis was now in a position where Maude could easily attack him

perhaps if Travis was wise enough to keep his distance Maude would not have decided to rush him

the McMichaels were over excited idiots because they finally caught the guy wanted for all the criminal activity in their neighborhood and knew he was very likely to escape by simply running away as was  his standard criminal MO

if travis had satyed on the other side of the engine block aeberry could have sliced the pie on him so it was a smart move but over done a bit

he should have stayed right next to the front left tire and covered his corner leaving his father largely unprotected for his best legal position

I know this stuff can be confusing


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 28, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> AA has half a second to react to TM blocking his path of escape.


and what should you do when a man holding a gun is blocking your path of travel?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 28, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> his movement to the front of the truck was an intelligent military tactic



no way was it a defensive tactic with his old man standing wide open on a phone in the bed of the truck between TM’s  path and AA’s path. you an idiot for letting that bullcrap touch one nerve ending in that racist brain  of yours.

A defensive move would have been to drive away take a picture leave it to the real cops to handle it. - Not be stupid as you say where you have to shoot an unarmed  jogger because you bring your firearm right up to his nose and you shit your pants as you pull the trigger, and end up killing him because he looked like a black dude trespassing on a surveillance video.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 28, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> and what should you do when a man holding a gun is blocking your path of travel?



if I have half a second to decide - there is nothing I can do - because In this case I have been shot - not fatally but shot. The man is crazy so I attack and try to get the gun to avoid being shot again and have a weapon to use against the other two crazy white fuckers who have assaulted me for seven minutes.

I’m WHITE though why do you ask such a stupid question.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You're too embarrassed to answer?? 

Explains a lot.

And regardless of the rest of your lies, you already conceded Travis committed murder. Albeit, unwittingly.  When you admitted Travis was a deadly threat to Arbery. So even if you don't know it, you now you agree with normal people that Arbery was in fear for his life and acted in self-defense by trying to disarm Travis. Meanwhile, Travis, who posed a deadly threat to Arbery, shot and killed Arbery for trying to save his own life. And by posing as a deadly threat to Arbery, Travis forfeited his legal right to employing lethal self defense.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 28, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> if I have half a second to decide - there is nothing I can do - because In this case I have been shot - not fatally but shot. The man is crazy so I attack and try to get the gun to avoid been shot again and have a weapon to use against the other two crazy white fuckers who have assaulted me for seven minutes.
> 
> I’m WHITE though why do you ask such a stupid question


so are you saying maude changed his direction of travel AFTER he had been shot?

Travis just shot him because he was "getting away" not because he grabbed the firearm?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


close...

Travis was FORCED to commit HOMICIDE when arberry attacked him and arberrys actions were understandable when you consider his mental problems and exposure to BLM propaganda but his use of VIOLENT FORCE opened the door to Travis's use of force 

Arberry believed that the McMichaels were a deadly threat according to you YET he continued to "casually jog" around the truck

NOT LIKELY LOL


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

They weren't at sea, ya moron. They were in Satilla Shores.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Travis posed a deadly threat to Arbery. You finally admitted that yourself. That gave Arbery the right to defend himself while at the same time, evaporated Travis' legal right to use lethal force to defend himself. 

Clearly, you're not a lawyer as you just lost your own case. Shit, you probably don't even watch law shows on TV.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 28, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> so are you saying maude changed his direction of travel AFTER he had been shot?



We can’t see it exactly but it appears to be one motion heading southwest assuming the truck was facing west

AA was running west to escape the neighborhood and went momentarily off the pavement to get around the truck and GM standing in the bed holding a phone. While off the pavement AA’s knowledge of TM’s whereabouts could only be that TM was still on the other side of the road and  truck and he had therefore ran already  made it past him. So AA TURNS a bit heading southwest for a split second and is shot in the chest as he made the slight turn . We don’t know if AA saw him prior to being shot but that does not matter. He was shot. We know that.

Then the momentum carries both men in a southwest direction  as TM ran backwards with AA in pursuit until both men in a southwest direction crossed the center of the road about 10 feet ahead of the truck and we see what happens after that.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


yeah but you may be surprised that international maritime law enforcement is even more complicated than satilla shores 

LOL


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Who cares if it is? You still admitted Travis murdered Arbery. And if a Travisphile like you can admit that, you can imagine what a selected jury will do to him.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> You still admitted Travis murdered Arbery


homicide is not murder

not surprised you didnt know that!


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> Travis posed a deadly threat to Arbery. You finally admitted that yourself. That gave Arbery the right to defend himself while at the same time, evaporated Travis' legal right to use lethal force to defend himself


Arberry believed that travis was a deadly threat so that makes his actions understandable but just because you're crazy and fraid doesnt mean that it somehow "evaporated" Travis's legal right to use lethal force to defend himself

arberry was not reacting to being shot when he rushed Travis 

he was shot because he attacked travis 

he should have just kept on running


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 28, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Arberry believed that travis was a deadly threat so that makes his actions understandable



How are TMs aggressive actions to run toward AA in order to intercept AAs escape in the way that we know he did  Indicative that he believed that AA’s chosen and specific path of travel to exit the neighborhood, made TM believe that AA was a threat to him or his father?

You can’t have it that way because TMs actions do not show that he considered AA to be a threat. TM’s actions to approach AAs intended path shows it was his intent to stop AA. You admit it was stupid of TM to try. it therefore it means it is even more stupid for you to say that TM was fearful of an attack when he moved to the most dangerous spot on the road where he was most vulnerable to an attack by surprising his victim that he was there with gun aimed.

If TM truly wanted to avoid shooting AA or prevent putting the shotgun within AA’s reach he would have stayed where he was when he saw AA swerve right after this:



But instead he did this very stupid move:



And that move is way more than 3 ft as you lied about for weeks.

post 26444624   





KingGUERRILLA said:


> he should have stayed right next to the front left tire and covered his corner leaving his father largely unprotected for his best legal position



If he stayed there and didn’t shoot then AA would have escaped .  no prison for the vigilantes threesome.

But he didn’t so it’s prison time for murdering a man for jogging while black.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 28, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Arberry believed that travis was a deadly threat so that makes his actions understandable
> ...


I'm sure you were squealing for prison time for George Zimmerman and the cop that shot Jacob Blake as well but we know how those BLM propaganda narratives turned out don't we?

Hopefully it'll be the same in this case as I've noticed Oprah and LeBron seem to clam up after they realized they they were trying to defend a mentally retarded Street criminal with long history of insane Behavior like threatening his mother and imprisoning her to such an extent that even she had to call the cops on him

Even if Travis did walk the considerable distance of the driver side door to the front of the truck (about 3 ft straight-line measurement) in an attempt to cut off Maude's "path of Escape" he was way too slow to even get a hand on the kid who cut a 90-degree angle and ran directly at him reminiscent of an Al-Qaeda suicide charge that had a similar consequence

Long story short there was not absolutely nothing to stop maude from
 "jogging while black" or a considerably more likely theory of fleeing the crime scene as Travis McMichael never even put a hand on him much less stood in his way

 the whole issue behind false imprisonment is someone closing a door and locking you in a room or blocking your path in a dark alley where you have no reasonable means of Escape

 a matter of fact Georgia law clearly states that you have to have no reasonable means of Escape in order to utilize violence on someone who has not utilized violence on you and no matter how desperate you may be to suggest the opposite Travis McMichael did not "point a gun" at the fleeing Criminal 

"To be convicted of false imprisonment in Georgia, the State must demonstrate that the accused is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. That includes showing that the accused had the intent to confine the victim and that there were no reasonable means of escape"


False Imprisonment | Georgia Criminal Lawyer




* no fences no walls no dogs no waterways!!!

 Dom DeLuise could have outrun two
 pickup trucks in this neighborhood  by simply walking in between houses has any innocent black jogger would do if they were being stalked by three murderous rednecks with guns... now if you decided you had to kill your witness then maybe rushing them sounded like a good idea

You do realize that Gregory McMichael knew him personally don't you?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 28, 2021)

post 26444624,


KingGUERRILLA said:


> he should have stayed right next to the front left tire and covered his corner leaving his father largely unprotected for his best legal position



Are you gonna let your fellow Travisphobe (thanks Faun) know that TM was really stupid to move to where Mohammed says he moved?

post 26313834


Muhammed said:


> Then TM retreated to the front of the truck and AA hooked around passenger side of the truck and attacked TM when he was standing approximately where GM was standing in this frame from the police body cam.






IF TM was there it is inevitable to conclude that AA had no way to know that TM was there because his vision would be blocked by the Truck and GM’s ass right up to the final second when TM shot him for not stopping.



How does AA see through that to know that TM is there ready to shoot him if he didn’t stop?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 28, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



No other case or Oprah has bearing on this case. I’m sticking to video evidence and legal transcripts that are public so far.

All your mental mush means nothing to the legal and forensic truth being revealed by the media and in court.

You are a pathetic failure with regards to facts and truth. Starting with your lie that TM  only moved a total distance of three  feet after being right here:




Three feet from that position you said TM stood his ground and was attacked by AA punching TM in the head while grabbing the gun caused the gun to accidentally go off hitting AA on the hand.

It taken two months to rescue your brain from that insidious racist lie so now you want to talk about Oprah.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You still admitted Travis murdered Arbery
> ...


LOLOL

This one is. You said so yourself. You said Travis posed a "deadly threat" to Arbery. That handed Arbery the legal right to defend himself against a deadly threat, which is what he did.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Travis posed a deadly threat to Arbery. You finally admitted that yourself. That gave Arbery the right to defend himself while at the same time, evaporated Travis' legal right to use lethal force to defend himself
> ...


Yup, Travis' legal permission to use self defense evaporated because in Georgia, you can't provoke an attack and then use deadly force to prevent being attacked by the person you provoked.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 28, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> "To be convicted of false imprisonment in Georgia, the State must demonstrate that the accused is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. That includes showing that the accused had the intent to confine the victim and that there were no reasonable means of escape"



Running onto white people’s private property under threat of harm and or death when one’s chosen path of travel is blocked is not a reasonable means of escape for a young black male being pursued by three white men with guns and trucks for jogging while black


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 28, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> post 26444624,
> 
> 
> KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Why would Travis shoot him this time when he had so many other opportunities?

 why would Travis wait till his dad called 911 and they had made a spectacle of themselves by stopping in the middle of the road to shoot an innocent unarmed jogger as he ran by?

Travis was a military-trained firearm expert and you think he took a shotgun full of pellets to murder an innocent jogger?

* you don't know much about guns do you?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So you consider walking with a shotgun more "provocative" than punching someone in the throat?

lol 

Travis was Airborne when the first shot was fired and he wasn't a gymnast


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 28, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Why would Travis shoot him this time when he had so many other opportunities?



You answered that question already. BECAUSE HE WAS A DUMBASS WITH A GUN. when he tried to block AA’s path of travel.

And AA would escape if this stupid roadblock did not stop him.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 28, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> he tried to block AA’s path of travel


So you admit he never even blocked his path of travel?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 28, 2021)

post 26449063 TRAVIS will be convicted of felony stupid. 


KingGUERRILLA said:


> So you admit he never even blocked his path of travel?



No, you say he was a dumbass for trying. I agree. He not only blocked his path he made sure he would never jog on another path again when he shot him three times.

The difference is you think a white dumbass with a gun is entitled to try to stop an unarmed black man from jogging on a public road based on a gut feeling and it’s ok to shoot him if he does not follow the white man with a gun’s order with Yassa Massa whut you say Massa


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


In Georgia, you're legally allowed to punch someone, who's a deadly threat, in the throat if that is what is needed to stop the threat.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 28, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> So you consider walking with a shotgun more "provocative" than punching someone in the throat?



TM was not just walking with a gun we know from the video evidence a shot was fired within half a second if AA coming around the truck. He fired it. 

TM shot AA in the chest as he came around the front of truck and then TM was was.

Pulling that trigger was quite provocative.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> when he tried to block AA’s path of travel





NotfooledbyW said:


> He not only blocked his path he made sure he would never jog on another path





NotfooledbyW said:


> you think a white dumbass with a gun is entitled to try to stop an unarmed black man from jogging on a public road


you said Travis McMichael tried to block maudes path of travel 

that means you feel as though travis was in the act of trying to block the path

* that means he never successfully blocked his path of travel because the path changed 

 first mod was running up the street then he was running across the street  tried to grab a gun and then he got shot


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So if a black man with a gun is walking toward me and I feel afraid I'm allowed to punch him in the throat in Georgia?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TM shot AA in the chest as he came around the front of truck and then TM was was


you forgot about Maude grabbing Travis's gun

Your criminal hero turned 90 degrees ran several steps grabbed a gun and then got shot in response to that criminal act

Maude instigating the entire scenario provoked pursuit by fleeing and then escalated the situation using violence when he had multiple opportunities to escape


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> first mod was running up the street then he was running across the street tried to grab a gun and then he got shot



You are a liar. Video evidence shows AA was shot first and then and only then did he grab at the gun and punch the assailant that shot him in the head.

You have been lying about that  in this thread for nearly two months:


post: 26042618


KingGUERRILLA said:


> At one point Arberry decided he was going to attack the McMichaels and ran towards Travis grabbing his shotgun and punching him in the face numerous times committing a felony assault



What video evidence do you have that AA “decided“ to attack TM prior to being shot?


How does AA “decide” to attack TM three seconds before he knows that TM would stupidly move from his last seen position to an unseen (by AA) position in front of the truck.

As AA ran past the front the truck and realized TM is again trying to block his path he has half a second and then he is shot. 

Half a second - and you still call that a decision to attack and punch TM in the face and wrestle for the gun from a pointed down position and then somehow gets shot in the chest.

GBI investigator Richard Dial testified in a hearing that TM does not tell police that he was attacked before the first shot. Funny he left it out but you add it in.

GM tells police there were two shots and the first was a result of wrestling for the gun. He was wrong or lying because that wrestling shot was actually the second shot.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> You are a liar. Video evidence shows AA was shot first and then and only then did he grab at the gun and punch the assailant that shot him in the head


you're all over the place look at this series of photos you posted









In reality this is the frame in which the shotgun blast was clearly visible in the upper right-hand portion of the screen



From the absolutely clear shotgun blast in the upper right-hand portion of this photo and the position of both the men in front of the truck it's abundantly clear that Maude attacked Travis and was subsequently shot as a result of the attack


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> AA ran past the front the truck and realized TM is again trying to block his path


so you've already admitted that Travis McMichael did NOT in fact block the path of Maudes travel as he was free to continue jogging while black in a straight line down the road but for some reason he changed directions very quickly despite the fact that nothing was in front of him but freedom

In this photo you can clearly see a major flexing his ankle indicating that he was changing directions in a very fast pace








he was shot after he changed directions not before because Travis McMichael was on his side standing in front of the truck as Maude ran down the road so if he had pulled the trigger on a man "jogging past the truck" Maude would have been hit in the left side of the body not Square in the chest 

He got hit Square in the chest not in his side or back like an innocent jogger BECAUSE he changed his path of direction to facilitate a felony assault on Travis


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


If he poses a deadly threat to you, as Travis did to Arbery, of course you're allowed to defend yourself.


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > TM shot AA in the chest as he came around the front of truck and then TM was was
> ...


What's your proof Arbery grabbed the gun *before* Travis shot him...?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


so how EXACTLY did travis pose a "deadly threat" to arberry?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...






looks like he grabbed the gun to me and by watching the video it was obvious that the shot went off AFTER contact was made plus forensics clearly depict a gun grab in Maudes injuries from the direction of pellet travel within the hand


didn't you learn anything from
 "hands up dont shoot"
                ???


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

NotfooledbyW




why didnt maude just keep running the clear path ahead instead of turning to attack Travis??


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


You tell me. You're the one who said he did.


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


That image came *after* Arbery was shot.

So where's your proof Arbery grabbed the gun before being shot. You made that claim -- if you can't prove your claim, you prove you were lying [again].


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


since arberry was a black mentally retarted criminal from a criminal family steeped in BLM PROPAGANDA all white men were considered "deadly threats"

your childish PROPAGANDA gets people killed


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> where's your proof Arbery grabbed the gun before being shot


you can clearly see AND hear the 1st shot go off AFTER CONTACT was initiated by Arberry who could have just kept running straight ahead


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Nope. You said Travis posed a deadly threat to Arbery. That means Arbery was within his legal right to use self defense. You just condemned Travis McMichael to capital punishment and you're one of his most ardent defenders. Imagine how normal jurors will perceive him.


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > where's your proof Arbery grabbed the gun before being shot
> ...


You're lying again. Both men were on the other side of that truck when the first shot is heard. The truck obscures your view of them when Travis fired that first shot.

So where's your proof to corroborate your claim that Arbery grabbed the shotgun *before* Travis pulled the trigger the first time....


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> why didnt maude just keep running the clear path ahead instead of turning to attack Travis??



AA did not turn to attack. He was going back onto the pavement because TM was not supposed to be there. TM arrived the same time at the “X” when he shoots AA in the chest.

TM was not where you show a foot in front of the truck. There are no feet visible under the truck so you are lying about that still.






Why don’t we see TM’s feet and ankles when the first shot was fired.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> rbery


how come you're not quoting me directly?

That's the kind of filthy propaganda that gets mentally retarded Street criminals killed because they BELIEVE every white man holding a gun is a deadly threat


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Travis was literally AIRBORN being pushed backwards because of the attack when the first shot was fired because you can see his feet land just on the yellow line in the video


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > why didnt maude just keep running the clear path ahead instead of turning to attack Travis??
> ...


So you admit that Travis fired his first shot while he was retreating and that Maude changed his direction of travel in order to assault Travis

Had Travis been blocking mauds Escape Route maude would have had to change his course to avoid Travis but instead he changed his course to encounter Travis

Travis was literally Airborne moving backwards when the first shot was fired because of the ferocity of Maude's attack

I thought he was jogging while black sounds more like he was attacking while black...


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. You said Travis posed a deadly threat to Arbery.
> ...


I have to tell you what you said???


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis was literally AIRBORN being pushed backwards because of the attack when the first shot was fired because you can see his feet land just on the yellow line in the video


Great, post the frame where both of his feet are off the ground or you're lying yet again......


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Travis was literally AIRBORN being pushed backwards because of the attack when the first shot was fired because you can see his feet land just on the yellow line in the video
> ...


"frame" NOTHING

watch the VIDEO


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 whenever you claim someone said something context is important

You won't quote what I said because you know the context will make you look like a person trying to spin a fake narrative

You people suggested that Maude was casually jogging towards someone who had been terroristicly threatening him with a gun and was clearly a deadly threat

I thought that ridiculous claim was so funny I posted a few pics to illustrate how silly of a concept this was


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> So you admit that Travis fired his first shot while he was retreating and that Maude changed his direction of travel in order to assault Travis



No I didn’t. He fired the first within half a second of AA coming around the truck. TM could have been stopped, or moving forward     or backwards when he pulled the trigger, it does not matter. You are a liar.

TM just arrived to the spot where he shot AA so it would be impossible in half a second for AA to change direction for the purpose of attacking TM without TM having fired his shotgun at AA and wounding him.


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


LOL

The video proves you lied again. At no point in that video can both of Travis' feet be seen off the ground.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like that.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You people suggested that Maude was casually jogging towards someone who had been terroristicly threatening him with a gun and was clearly a deadly threat



Again you are a liar. He was not casually jogging toward only one threat. He was not casually jogging because he was being chased from behind by a man in a pickup truck the final minute of his life. So that omission makes you a liar..

You also are a liar because AA chose not to jog toward TM when he got out of the truck and aimed his shotgun at AA. He ran in a direction to avoid TM and would’ve made it had TM not reposition to cut him off and shoot him.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > You people suggested that Maude was casually jogging towards someone who had been terroristicly threatening him with a gun and was clearly a deadly threat
> ...


are you 12?

You already admitted that Travis McMichael never stood in front of OR "cut off" Arberry




You said he tried to do it meaning that he did not accomplish his goal of cutting him off by "standing in front of him"

arberry had a big wide open street right in front of him where he could have just kept running while black but he chose to attack

I have another unfortunate news flash for you...standing in front of someone in the middle of the street is not a crime so even if Travis McMichael somehow did get in front of arberry it still doesn't justify using violence when you have so many other opportunities to escape

Even a professional hack Like Richard dial couldn't say that Travis "aimed a gun" at Maude with a straight face, instead he sounded like a bumbling stumbling Porky Pig with something up his butt


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Travis wasn't just standing there, he was threatening Arbery with deadly force. You said so yourself. This is gonna be a slam dunk case for the prosecution when even Travis McMichael's most staunch supporters like you think he posed a deadly threat to Arbery.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


(notice no quote)

* he doesn't like to quote people because it messes up the drama narrative

How exactly did Travis "threaten" Maude?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You said he tried to do it meaning that he did not accomplish his goal of cutting him off by "standing in front of him"



No. You are a lying moron. TM did try to get in front to try to stop AA, but AA didn’t stop so TM shot AA in the chest - that still didn’t stop him. So AA Tried to beat the shit out of the whacko that just shot him.

IF TM didn’t shoot AA in a couple hundred yards AA gets away on a Main Street where the racist fuckheads can’t set up another roadblock.

You are a liar because you have absolutely no way of knowing that AA decided to attack before getting shot. That makes no sense because a few seconds before AA was shot he changed course to avoid TM. Yet you say AA was a minute from getting away but for no reason at all AA comes around the front of the Truck, sees Travis there standing with barrel down picking his nose minding his own business in the middle of the westbound lane so in half a second he decides To punch TM in the face simultaneously grabbing the gun whije delivering a blow that somehow elevates TM into midair and then gets shot and then wrestles around in the eastbound lane some more for the gun and gets shot again snd gets shot again - fatally.

And you can’t learn how ignorant you are. racism rules your fact free mind.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> How exactly did Travis "threaten" Maude?



When he aimed a shotgun at him right here.



and after that TM threatened AA again after  he moved toward AA as he headed around the other side of the truck and when they came together he pulled the trigger.



Do you see the shotgun blast above the stop sign? Aren’t you saying that’s proof the gun was fired at this frame when AA just makes it past the front of the truck?


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> 
> the simple fact is arberry was a well-known local Petty Criminal who was caught casing out a house that had suffered a string of recent burglaries and fled like a thief when he was confronted by the neighbor
> 
> ...



They ran the man down and murdered him.
He was unarmed and, except for getting a drink from a hose, had not committed a crime.
The men who murdered him did not know him.
They did not know his background.
He was just a niggar in their neighborhood and they weren't going to have THAT.

Why are you justifying murder?


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 29, 2021)

TheParser said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > It's unlikely any other case in recent history has inspired more misinformation as media Outlets clearly have an incentive to racialize and dramatized every incident that comes their way
> ...


Isn't that what the OP is doing to Arberry?


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm eager to see what happens in this case.
> ...


Golly.  A reference to a statute might support your claim.


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> How exactly did Travis "threaten" Maude?


You tell me. You're the one who said Travis was a deadly threat to Arbery.


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


>


Once again, you show how Arbery was within his legal right to try to disarm Travis. Your video explains if you're being threatened with death, you can engage in self-defense and even use lethal force against that deadly threat.

And as you yourself said -- Travis posed a deadly threat to Ahmaud Arbery.

This case will end very quickly and very badly for the MchMichaels.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> IF TM didn’t shoot AA in a couple hundred yards AA gets away on a Main Street where the racist fuckheads can’t set up another roadblock


 I got you so there's no racism on Main Street? LOL

why couldn't they just drive up in their truck and shoot him on Main Street?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> when they came together


But if Maud would have kept jogging while black he wouldn't have "came together" with Travis

You already admitted that Travis didn't block his path of travel


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 try to leave B-dub at of it 

that's my boy


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> They ran the man down


* actually he ran them down


Dadoalex said:


> had not committed a crime.


* except Criminal Trespass with the intent to commit burglary which is a felony in Georgia


Dadoalex said:


> The men who murdered him did not know him


* yes they actually did, they recognized him as a wanted criminal hauling ass up the road as if he was running from something


Dadoalex said:


> He was just a niggar in their neighborhood and they weren't going to have THAT


They only chased him because they recognized him from the video and their personal first-hand experiences with him, if he was Korean they would have been chasing a Korean

(you're a gold mine)


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 29, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


So if you chase somebody cuz they black it's okay for them to punch you in the throat cuz you got a gun?

( I like where this is going)


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 29, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA  is a deranged pathetic liar. Here is one example why: 

It starts with post: 26436722  KingG utters a rare truth that TM was a fool for trying to cut off AA’s path of travel. 


KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis who is now foolishly trying to cut off the criminals path of Escape against his father's wise



Then in Post 26448973 KingG ask a question.  


KingGUERRILLA said:


> Why would Travis shoot him this time when he had so many other opportunities?



In post: 26449056 I answered:


NotfooledbyW said:


> You answered that question already. BECAUSE HE WAS A DUMBASS WITH A GUN. when he tried to block AA’s path of travel.


Notice the full answer. “BECAUSE HE WAS A DUMBASS WITH A GUN when he tried to block AA’s path of travel.”

Since that answer KingG lies like this: 


KingGUERRILLA said:


> You already admitted that Travis didn't block his path of travel




The big KingG lie was in Post 26449063 when he dropped half of my sentence and dropped the word “when” 


KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > he tried to block AA’s path of travel
> ...


I said TM shot AA “BECAUSE HE WAS A DUMBASS WITH A GUN when he tried to block AA’s path of travel.”

And he was a dumbass with a gun when he made this move: 





He was a Dumbass “with a gun”
because he tried to physically block AA’s path with a loaded shotgun in his hand. He should not have put himself in a position that would cause him to shoot somebody who didn’t want to stop jogging while black. 

I cant prove it but the video evidence strongly suggests that AA did not expect TM to be there in front of the truck when he came around it and was immediately shot. And then he had to fight.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> because he tried to physically block AA’s path


so you admit he never even blocked his path of Escape or even put a hand on him!!

maude had clear open road in front of him but chose to turn 90 degrees to the left run a few steps and attack travis by grabbing the firearm and trying to dislodge it by striking Travis in the face with his other hand

By running up to and then attacking a man who is standing his ground holding a gun maude committed the act of felony assault after he had already committed Criminal Trespass and a carjacking attempt

In response to the felony assault on his person Travis McMichael was forced to discharge his shotgun loaded with pellets in an attempt to stop the assault

Throughout the entire assault McMichael continuously moved backward and never once raised his firearm as he was fighting for control of it as it discharged

the split-second the assault ceased Travis McMichael stopped firing his weapon dropped it down and continued to move rearward and circle away as he allowed the criminal who had just attacked him to  flee


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 30, 2021)

post: 26455850


KingGUERRILLA said:


> But if Maud would have kept jogging while black he wouldn't have "came together" with Travis



But your racism and dishonesty prevents you from recognizing that it was TM’s aggressive move in the final few seconds prior to the first shot that caused the two men to come together.

A critical point is that TM knew the general general direction that AA intended to go to get past him. AA did not know what AA would do or where TM would be after AA swerved to avoid TM and ran to the passenger side of the truck. And add to that unknown was the fact that TM’s move to intercept AA at the front of the truck was not visible to AA until AA makes it to the front of the truck and it all happened so fast.,





I do not see how any member of the jury will buy your racist scenario that a mentally challenged black male was required to anticipate and calculate that he must not run from the grass back onto the pavement when he gets around the truck because there was a possibility that TM would be ahead of him ready to fire and would fire within half a second of setting a foot onto the pavement. 

That pavement was AA’s path of travel and the whole case boils down to responsibility during that half a second between AA’s foot touching the pavement and the first shot being fired..

You blame an unarmed man for his own death because he didn’t figure out under all that stress that TM would be where he was ready to shoot if he didn’t stay in the grass.

And you don’t know if TM would not have pulled the trigger if AA figured that all out and stayed on the grass a bit longer until safely past the threat to his life. 

The racism in you wants TM to walk free after admitting that TM’s move to the front of the truck was dumb. 

You are saying the stupid N-word deserved death because he did not figure out under duress what you were forced to finally admit on a message boards

post: 26436722


KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis who is now foolishly trying to cut off the criminals path of Escape against his father's wise



If you really think the white moron with a gun who foolishly tried to cut AA off should walk after ending a young man’s life for jogging while black there can be no doubt that a moral and reasonable society posces the label “racist” on you.. that’s the only plausible explanation for your atrocious content on this forum.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> maude had clear open road in front of him



Not if TM is still coming at AA as AA passes the windshield and sees TM with shotgun aimed at him. 

Since you are a racist you can’t know why your statement that AA had a clear path in front of him is just another one if your lies. 

because you do not know because the video does not show if TM was standing still or still moving towards a collision with the man he was trying to stop.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


>



Your video proves that Travis is the criminal.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> If you really think the white moron with a gun who foolishly tried to cut AA off should walk after ending a young man’s life for jogging while black there can be no doubt that a moral and reasonable society posces the label “racist” on you.. that’s the only plausible explanation for your atrocious content on this forum


Just because I labeled Travis McMichael as foolish for trying to block the path of a fleeing criminal that doesn't mean his actions were illegal

if you allow this dangerous president good semaratins will be more liable in court when people they were perusing turn and attack them 

maude commited numerous crimes much more serious than "attempeted false arrest"
that precipitated the entire senario 

he had open road in front of him but decided to rush a man with a gun who was well out of his path


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 the lawyer made it clear that when you're being threatened with great bodily harm it's perfectly legal to shoot someone

Maude initiated the contact and was the first person who committed an act of violence in addition to being the person who committed the first crime that set off this chain of events

He had escaped his pursuers and had open road in front of him but decided to attack them instead of continue to flee as Georgia law clearly states that you must have no reasonable means of Escape in order to use violence





"To be convicted of false imprisonment in Georgia, the State must demonstrate that the accused is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. That includes showing that the accused had the intent to confine the victim and that there were no reasonable means of escape"


False Imprisonment | Georgia Criminal Lawyer


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

Under the Cowardly interpretation of the law that would see the McMichaels go to prison all of these Good Samaritans would as well be liable for prison time because they detained someone without witnessing a crime deemed to be a felony

SF Man Catches Prowler In The Act, Hangs Onto Him Until Police Arrive: SFist/


A Vermont grocery store worker was fired after stopping a purse snatcher who stole from an elderly woman


'Messed with the wrong family:' North Carolina dad fights back against secret peeper he found in child's bedroom


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Just because I labeled Travis McMichael as foolish for trying to block the path of a fleeing criminal that doesn't mean his actions were illegal



Yet you call AA’s reaction to a very stupid move by a moron with a gun a felony..even after he was shot.

that’s cute. An unarmed black man’s reaction to a stupid attack by an armed white man who deliberately and intentionally positioned himself into a physical confrontation is a felony but the dumb white guy move is perfectly legal.

You!d better hope for an all KKK jury if you want that legal argument to set TM free. 

There is nothing legal about attacking someone on a public roadway who is unarmed while telling that person to stop.

If that were legal you are saying that possession of a firearm in public is an entitlement to stop any unarmed person at any time for any reason if you don’t like the the way that person looks. And if they resist shoot ‘em.

Sure sounds like a white craving for the good old days when whites could ‘legally’ own black people.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> There is nothing legal about attacking someone on a public roadway who is unarmed while telling that person to stop


Travis didn't attack anyone, he simply walked towards them and asked them to stop...arberry then changed his direction of travel and ignored a line of Escape in order to attack Travis


NotfooledbyW said:


> If that were legal you are saying that possession of a firearm in public is an entitlement to stop any unarmed person at any time for any reason if you don’t like the the way that person looks. And if they resist shoot ‘em


i never said you can shoot someone if they don't comply with your arrest attempt ( you certainly are flamboyant and dramatic)  throughout American history if you have a reasonable suspicion that someone has committed a crime its perfectly reasonable for you to question  them and if they violently attacked you it's perfectly reasonable for you to defend yourself

 if you're forced to defend yourself and your wrong  in your reasonable suspicion you're going to be judged in a court of law so when you choose to detain or question someone you are taking a major risk for society's benefit...while I applaud their courage both McMichaels and arberry were complete morons to do what they did... you sure do grown em stupid down there in Georgia

maude was he young black criminal with a history of theft on probation poking around another man's home under construction that had a history of burglary and then he ran when confronted and attacked a couple of morons trying to catch him earning him the Darwin Award

He could have been driving a Lamborghini today if he would have simply acquiesced to their demands and sued them in court

Just look at the jerks from Starbucks who simply resisted arrest non-violently after they refused to comply with the manager's instructions to leave the store

Clearly we're living in a world where young black men can commit crimes and as long as they don't become violent when they're confronted for committing those crimes they can get paid millions of dollars through a well-orchestrated propaganda campaign on crowdfunding websites

how terribly entertaining


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > They ran the man down
> ...


Your fantasies are not part of the discussion.
Your fantasies are not admissible in court.
They chased him because he was a Black man running thorough their "hood" and they were going to put a stop to those niggars coming in their hood.
That you support this racism and murder is not surprising.
Thaat you do so absent a single fact is also not surposing.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis didn't attack anyone, he simply walked towards them and asked them to stop...



Then why was TM stupid to do that when his wise white father was trying to tell him to not do it?

if it’s perfectly fine why is it stupid.

How do you know TM “walked”? Did you see it? I don’t think AA could see it. It’s amazing how you can see it.

Anyway you have moved to a position that you now accept the reality that TM intentionally moved to be ahead of AA from your original position that he moved not more than three feet. He moved twenty at most , fifteen at least. Why did you lie for so long?

“you're allowed to move around and take a defensive position to protect yourself travis moved 3 feet in a reaction to the criminals agressive movememt” KingGUERRILLA Post #654

“Travis simply stepped to the front of his vehicle about 3 feet because the criminal was running from the rear and that gives him the best tactical position in case he's fired upon” KingGUERRILLA Post #1,078

“...in a clear attempt to Ambush the man holding the shotgun who had now stepped to the front of the vehicle ( Travis McMichael moved about 3 feet and Ahmad moved about 50 yards so it3s pretty obvious who was standing their ground) “KingGUERRILLA Post #231

“Yes Travis went from the driver side to the front of the truck approximately 3 ft Your criminal Hero on the other hand ran about a football field directly at Travis and the rear of the vehicle as he approached Travis shoulder to shotgun even though he never aimed the gun directly at the...”
KingGUERRILLA Post #1,000.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Dadoalex said:
> ...


They didn't chase him because he was "a black guy" in their neighborhood they chased him because he was THE BLACK CRIMINAL in their neighborhood they've been trying to catch for weeks...they RECOGNIZED HIM PERSONALLY!!!!

If a Korean kept illegally entering Larry English's property and snooping around the Shadows of the Satilla Shores neighborhood they would have been chasing Koreans

I love flaming drama queens who spew BLM propaganda... keep it coming

remember "hands up dont shoot"??

they lied to you


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Travis didn't attack anyone, he simply walked towards them and asked them to stop...
> ...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Then why was TM stupid to do that when his wise white father was trying to tell him to not do it?
> 
> if it’s perfectly fine why is it stupid


It's a stupid thing to do because it takes away your Ironclad proof of self defense because Mincy fruity drama queens who support criminal activity will get excited over the notion that you walked towards someone as their cowardly instincts suggests that anybody that doesn't flee from confrontation is violent


NotfooledbyW said:


> How do you know TM “walked”? Did you see it? I don’t think AA could see it. It’s amazing how you can see it


Had he ran with impetus he would have actually got in front of Maude but as you have admitted multiple times throughout the thread he was never able to even get within grabbing distance until Maude changed his direction to intercept Travis


NotfooledbyW said:


> Anyway you have moved to a position that you now accept the reality that TM intentionally moved to be ahead of AA from your original position


Actually I've maintained The Identical position from the very beginning that Travis was in front of the vehicle when mod turned 90 degrees ran directly at him and attacked him even though he had a wide-open road in front of him with no one blocking his path

travis moved  in front of the truck and Maude changed his direction of travel to facilitate contact just like you admitted  when you added all your silly arrows to my graphic

* I like the way you suggest the Travis ran in front of mod even though you couldn't even depict it with your silly arrows because it looks so silly ...

 why don't you post a picture of your arrows where travis ACTUALLY blocked Maude's path and then let's watch the video again LOL


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



They chased him BECAUSE he was black.

" Dial also testified that investigators found several text messages on Bryan’s phone containing derogatory comments that exhibited a “racist attitude” which Dial said likely played a role in Bryan’s decision to chase and help trap Arbery. "  Known Racist!

" Police say Gregory McMichael saw Arbery running in his neighborhood and *believed he looked like a burglary suspect*. The elder McMichael called his son and the two armed themselves and gave chase in a pickup truck, police say. " * Believed is not a reason to murder someone.*

"Mr. Bryan said that after the shooting took place before police arrival, while Mr. Arbery was on the ground, that he heard Travis McMichael make the statement: fucking ******,” Dial said in testimony. "  More racism from the murderer.

The victim was unarmed and trying to move away.  There is no place in the law where killing a person, even if he's getting away, is justified.  Police have been convicted for shooting an unarmed suspect running away (Black guy, of course) and these racist clowns deserve no more consideration for the murder they committed than a REAL police officer.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> They chased him BECAUSE he was black


*They chased him because he was the black guy wanted for the criminal activity... they've seen black men jogging before and didn't shoot any of them you know


Dadoalex said:


> Believed is not a reason to murder someone


*of course it isn't but when someone runs up grabs your gun and starts punching you in the face you have every reason in the world to shoot them


Dadoalex said:


> getting away


* actually he wasn't "getting away" he was running directly at them


Dadoalex said:


> running away


* actually the exact opposite of "running away" he was running directly at them

they stopped chasing him and stood their ground while calling 911...he then ran DIRECTLY AT MEN STANDING THEIR GROUND WITH GUNS and attacked one of them


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Skin color has nothing to do with it; while posing a deadly threat has everything to do with it. And as you yourself pointed out  -- Travis posed a deadly threat to Arbery. That legally allowed Arbery to take any measure necessary to stop the threat.


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Nope, you yourself already said the incident was provoked by Travis posing a deadly threat to Arbery *before* Arbery got anywhere near Travis. That gave Arbery, not Travis, the legal right to use any force necessary to stop the deadly threat Travis posed.

Travis murdered him for that. And they have the death penalty in Georgia.

Cook 'em, Danno!


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How come you don't quote exactly what I said for context?

Actually Georgia law does not provide any means necessary to stop a threat

 if you have reasonable means of Escape you're not allowed to use violence to attack someone just cuz you're afraid


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


 trouble is the McMichaels never threatened Maude so using violence to attack a man that never even pointed a gun at you is not legal

in fact they never even put their hands on him much less did anything that would legalize rushing a man and trying to forcibly disarm him

I'm sure you were squealing from the top of your lungs about Tamir rice Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown but we know how they turned out now don't we?

*they lied to you


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 30, 2021)

Well we should turn everyone who is facing those charges loose right? I mean it’s fair.









						Richmond County man wanted for aggravated assault and other charges
					

AUGUSTA, Ga. (WJBF) – The Richmond County Sheriff’s Office is searching for 33-year-old Terrell Green. Green is wanted for Aggravated Assault, False Imprisonment, Theft by Taking, Posse…




					www.wjbf.com
				




More people convicted of the same charges.









						DA seeking death penalty against 2 state inmates
					

Ocmulgee Judicial Circuit District Attorney T. Wright Barksdale III has filed formal notice that he will seek the death penalty against a pair of inmates charged in the June 2019




					www.unionrecorder.com
				




Greg called the DA for a favor because he knew that if they were run up in front of a Georgia Jury with this situation they would go to prison. Everyone knows it. Besides you.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Well we should turn everyone who is facing those charges loose right? I mean it’s fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, i think a John caught the same charge as well 

*a retired cop trying to coller a local crazy crook after he got caught casing out of house is a FAR CRY from what any of these extreem criminals did to their victems


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Imbecile,  I shouldn't have to quote you to tell you what you said. You should already know what you said.

_


KingGUERRILLA said:



			Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle *where he knows a deadly threat exists*

Click to expand...

_​


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Actually Georgia law does not provide any means necessary to stop a threat
> 
> if you have reasonable means of Escape you're not allowed to use violence to attack someone just cuz you're afraid


Wrong, mentiroso...

*§ 16-3-21*

_(a) A person is justified in threatening or using force against another when and to the extent that he or she reasonably believes that such threat or force is necessary to defend himself or herself or a third person against such other's imminent use of unlawful force; however, except as provided in Code Section 16-3-23, a person is justified in using force which is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm only if he or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent death or great bodily injury to himself or herself or a third person or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony._​
So yes, any force necessary to stop a *"deadly threat"* may be used, including deadly force.

And no, you don't have to try to escape such a _*"deadly threat,"*_ as Georgia is a stand your ground state, meaning someone facing a *"deadly threat"* has no duty to retreat.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


EXACTLY, so Travis has a gun and has shouldered it to warn arberry that attack would result in him being shot

he was forced to warn arberry that he was willing to use the weapon thus convaying that he is armed and a deadly threat if assaulted

this is wildly different than THREATENING SOMEONE WITHOUT CAUSE as you drama queens suggest

If Maude was innocently jogging down the street minding his own business and two men came up and pointed guns at him they would be a deadly threat without just cause

If a little old lady is being surrounded by three giant muggers and she pulls out a gun so they run away you want to charge her with a crime that would send her to jail?

Arberrys threatening behavior opened the door for Travis to defend himself

Maybe you should stick to dramatic interpretations instead of direct quotes seems to suit your debate Style

You suggested the McMichaels were a deadly threat to maude so I said why would maude run directly at man who he knew was a deadly threat  unless he was planning to attack them


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Posing as a "deadly threat" to Arbery, Travis forfeited his legal protect to claim self-defense...

 *§ 16-3-21*

_(b) A person is not justified in using force under the circumstances specified in subsection (a) of this Code section if he:

(1) Initially provokes the use of force against himself with the intent to use such force as an excuse to inflict bodily harm upon the assailant;_​


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Maude provoked deadly force by attacking a man who was standing his ground with a gun

Perhaps you have a case if Travis had grabbed him throwing him to the ground and shoved the gun in his face  while screaming I'm going to kill you n*gger

if you're standing your ground holding a gun while someone runs directly at you completely ignoring your verbal warning you should have a reasonable belief that they intended to you great bodily harm

it's very clearly explained in this video


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Georgia law does not provide any means necessary to stop a threat
> ...


So if I see a black man across the street holding a gun I'm allowed to sneak up behind him and hit him in the head with a brick if im fraid?


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Nope, YOU already said Travis posed a "deadly threat" to Arbery which provoked Arbery to fight in self-defense.

Travis is gonna fry. You said so yourself even if you don't understand what you say.


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Why does such a person's skin color matter?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 Why would Maude run directly at a man who was a "deadly threat" to him?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 can't see the forest because of the trees?

Maybe you haven't noticed that there's a bunch of social justice freaks squealing about racial motivations in shootings so when a black mentally retarded Street criminal sees a white man with a gun he is  predisposed to believe that the white man is planning to murder him because he black

inciting racial fear causes these things to escalate

under your interpretation of the law i can ATTACK anyone with a weapon because im fraid


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


To fight him in self-defense, just as Georgia law allows.


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...




Your delusions are noted and unfortunately for you, the McMichaels and Bryan, are inadmissible in a court of law.


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


>


Why would you post such a moronic video?? That idiot's premise is based on Arbery going on a 20 mile jog -- except Arbery lived only about a mile and a half away.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 you really believe he lived at his mama house?

its ok, are you ok?


----------



## Dadoalex (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > They chased him BECAUSE he was black
> ...


There is nothing, absolutely nothing in your response that is honest or even remotely in agreement with commonly known facts.

You are a liar.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> commonly known facts.


*what oprah said*
-LOL-

what would you do if sombody attacked you?

what if sombody tried to grab your gun?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> trouble is the McMichaels never threatened Maude so using violence to attack a man that never even pointed a gun at you is not legal


The trouble is you are a liar / The video shows TM aimed the shotgun at AA right here:


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 30, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The trouble is you are a liar / The video shows TM aimed the shotgun at AA right here


where EXACTLY did he aim the shotgun in that photo?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> where EXACTLY did he aim the shotgun in that photo?



at AA.  

and is TM’s every move caught on video? No of course not. that’s why you are a liar as wells as an idiot. You cannot say TM never aimed his shotgun at AA unless you can see TM the entire time on the video.

fortunately we know you are a lying because we can see TM aiming his shotgun at AA right here.


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


This was his listed address. You can't change it just because you find it inconvenient. It was 1.8 miles by by road and only 1 mile away if jogging straight to Satilla Shores...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 31, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > where EXACTLY did he aim the shotgun in that photo?
> ...


I know how important it is for you

just a few pages ago you finally broke down and admitted that he didn't aim the shotgun at Maude and then you tried to walk it back and claimed that he was aiming the shotgun at Maude's feet

I would have aimed the shotgun at his head and had slugs in it if I planned on murdering an innocent black jogger

How come Travis had lame old pellets in his shotgun aimed at mauds feet if he was out for blood?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 31, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You believe a tall athletic black man age 25 was living with his mother?




he wasn't "jogging while black" he was robbing while black

What was he looking for in that house
And why would he Sprint out the door when he noticed the guy across the street on the phone with the cops?

Any innocent young jogger would have simply answered their questions or if he was afraid run between the houses for cover

running up on two men with guns and trying to punch them in the throat isn't the best way to deal with men who are confronting you

He was an experienced criminal with a record of theft on probation, he knew damn good well he wasn't supposed to be in that house, that's why he ran


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 31, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> just a few pages ago you finally broke down and admitted that he didn't aim the shotgun at Maude and then you tried to walk it back and claimed that he was aiming the shotgun at Maude's feet



You stupid lying racist. TM didn’t set out to kill AA. He set out to stop and detain AA at gunpoint. When he aimed the shotgun at any part of AA’s body it was intended to persuade his target to surrender and give up. AA refused to do so because he had the right to refuse to do so. It matters not at all as to AA’s reasoning to try to continue jogging while black when he decided at least to avoid physical contact with a man standing in his way aiming a shotgun at him.





The video recording ceases to focus on TM as he raises the shotgun in the above scene. So you are a liar when you declare TM never aimed at AA’s head. You prove you are a pathetic racist liar every time you spout an absolute fact such as ‘never’ did TM aim his shotgun at AA’s upper body or head. YOU DO NOT KNOW IF HE DID OR DID NOT - YOU CANNOT KNOW IF HE DID OR NOT. We do know that he aimed the shotgun at TM showing intent to use it. That’s enough for the judge to deny bail to the three racist amigo vigilantes who ended up “shouldering a firearm’ abd murdering a man who was jogging while black. Your sympathy is with the murderers and we understand why.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 31, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> He set out to stop and detain AA at gunpoint.





NotfooledbyW said:


> When he aimed the shotgun at any part of AA’s body





NotfooledbyW said:


> aiming a shotgun at him.





NotfooledbyW said:


> he raises the shotgun





NotfooledbyW said:


> you are a liar when you declare TM never aimed at AA’s head





NotfooledbyW said:


> TM aim his shotgun





NotfooledbyW said:


> YOU DO NOT KNOW IF HE DID OR DID NOT - YOU CANNOT KNOW IF HE DID OR NOT





NotfooledbyW said:


> We do know that he aimed the shotgun





NotfooledbyW said:


> That’s enough for the judge to deny bail


* the judge denied bail for other reasons totally unrelated to the shooting like them trying to erase naughty text messages...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 31, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> * the judge denied bail for other reasons totally unrelated to the shooting like them trying to erase naughty text messages..



You are a liar. Even about that.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 31, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > * the judge denied bail for other reasons totally unrelated to the shooting like them trying to erase naughty text messages..
> ...


you know I think you're right... I've had somewhat of an epiphany in speaking to you and now I realize that when you don't witness a felony it should be illegal for you to try to imprison someone

Clearly Travis McMichael should get the death penalty for trying to illegally in prison an innocent jogger and then gunning him down in the street as he innocently jogged by

In fact the crime of illegal imprisonment is so severe that we should make it retroactive in all cases where someone tried to detain another person even though they had not witnessed a felony like what happened to poor mr. Arberry that fateful Georgia day

how many years in prison do you think is legitimate for these criminal actors who tried to imprison someone even though they had not witnessed a felony

how about this criminal who tried to imprison mr. Brown after not witnessing a felony... how many years in prison should he get for his evil racist crime against mr. Brown?


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Dumbfuck...









						In his final days, Ahmaud Arbery's life was at a crossroads
					

Before he was fatally shot, Ahmaud Arbery's life was at a crossroads, with his troubles largely behind him.




					www.latimes.com
				




_His mother, Wanda Cooper-Jones, accepted that he was a young adult living at home, like so many of his contemporaries, taking a breather to chart how he’d one day support himself._​
His jog was a mile long. It's quite revealing that you feel the need to lie about that.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 31, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Clearly Travis McMichael should get the death penalty for trying to illegally in prison an innocent jogger and then gunning him down in the street as he innocently jogged by



Yes for being stupid and trying as you say:

 post 26436722


KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis who is now foolishly trying to cut off the criminals path of Escape



except AA was not a criminal when the fool with a shotgun attempted to cut off a jogger in a public street abd ended up shooting him to death.

Society cannot condone stupid behavior in public involving the use of a firearm against persons that do not have a firearm specifically when the unarmed person is wounded or killed due to such ignorance of the law and just plain lack of respect for human life.

That is specifically true when the armed person is white and the unarmed person is black.

Your desire to award TM with acquittal for stupid behavior with a firearm will condone it and lead to more violent needless death of black Americans because you are a racist - plain and simple.


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly Travis McMichael should get the death penalty for trying to illegally in prison an innocent jogger and then gunning him down in the street as he innocently jogged by
> ...


KingMORON already admitted Travis posed a deadly threat to Arbery...

_


KingGUERRILLA said:



			Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle *where he knows a deadly threat exists*

Click to expand...

_​Case closed.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 31, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 31, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> except AA was not a criminal


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 31, 2021)

Faun said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


 of course he believed that Travis was a "deadly threat"


Why else would he run directly at him from a distance longer than a football field sneak around a truck and then try to forcibly disarm him??


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


LOLOL 

That really is all you can reply with since you have no proof to counter it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > except AA was not a criminal
> ...


Dumbfuck, you can't perform a citizens arrest on  someone because of crimes they committed in the past for which they've already paid their dues. I know you're not American, are you from Russia where that's acceptable?


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> of course he believed that Travis was a "deadly threat"


Which is why Arbery was within his legal right to to resort to self-defense to fight for his life.

Which is why killing Arbery was murder.

Which is why Travis will be on death row soon.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 31, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...





Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > of course he believed that Travis was a "deadly threat"
> ...


how many years in prison should this man get for trying to imprison this individual who did not commit a felony in his presence?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 31, 2021)

Faun said:


> is why Arbery was within his legal right to to resort to self-defense to fight for his life.
> 
> Which is why killing Arbery was murder


Just because Maude could claim fear of a  deadly threat doesn't mean Travis was not allowed to defend himself from maudes suicide charge

If I was sneaking around a garage and a black man walked (or ran) toward me with a shotgun and asked me what I was doing there I'm not allowed to hit him in the head with a brick

if I took off running and the black man chased me I still would not be allowed to turn around and hit him in the head with a brick

I would only be allowed to resort to deadly force if I had no reasonable means of Escape and he had broken the law by aiming the gun at me while I was running away from him

If he tripped and fell and I turned around and started running directly at him it would be perfectly reasonable for him to shoot me

The McMichaels literally stopped chasing Maude and held their ground calling the police when he came back at them and ran a distance longer than a football field in order to facilitate a violent attack upon them

It's already confirmed the Travis never aimed a shotgun at Arberry

in fact if he had a shotgun shouldered and  aimed directly at maude I bet he would have never tried to charge him

If Maude actually believed that Travis was a deadly threat he never would have charged him... the only reason he charged him is because he believed Travis wouldn't shoot him

* I do enjoy toying with dense characters that try to defend criminal Behavior  and I can only assume that you're a privileged 12 year old white child who bought into the BLM propaganda because if you are an actual homeowner that had something to defend there's no way you could be dumb enough to think it's a crime to pursue a man while holding a shotgun who had been criminally  trespassing in your neighborhood


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Irrelevant. Has nothing to do with the McMichael case.


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


>


Irrelevant,  has nothing to do with the McMichaels' case.


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > is why Arbery was within his legal right to to resort to self-defense to fight for his life.
> ...


Travis forfeited his legal right to self-defense. A few posts ago I linked the Georgia law that shows you can't provoke an attack and the use self-defense to kill someone.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 31, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> If I was sneaking around a garage and a black man walked (or ran) toward me with a shotgun and asked me what I was doing there



You are a dumbass lying racist. If you were sneaking around a garage and a black man walked (or ran) toward you with a shotgun and asked you what you were doing you would be caught inside property you did not have a right to be inside.

That is not the case in the Arbery murder. AA was jogging on a public street when TM GM and Roddy chased him and shot him. He had a right to run by the racists himself and to be unimpeded on his path of travel. 

Why are you so stupid bring up these bizarre   Scenarios that have nothing to do with this case.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Jan 31, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The McMichaels literally stopped chasing Maude



You are a liar - The third member of the racist arrest team continued chasing AA right up to the point where TM shot him. TM chased AA to the front of the truck to get ahead of him. When he got out in front he shot him.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 31, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


why dont you want to talk about it?


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


If you wanna talk about it, start a thread about it. This thread is about Bryan and the McMichaels.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Jan 31, 2021)

Faun said:


> If you wanna talk about it, start a thread about it


why dont you want to talk about it?

something WRONG?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> why dont you want to talk about it?



Why don’t you want ton talk about all your lies. Like the one about TM only moving three feet from this spot?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > why dont you want to talk about it?
> ...







* a criminal on probation is caught red-handed trespassing in a man's property the experienced criminal then attempts to violently carjack someone in an attempt to escape yet fails due to The Bravery and quick thinking of the victim, just a few minutes later he attacks these two Good Samaritan who are simply standing their ground calling 911 in a desperate attempt to identify the man who was terrorizing their neighborhood with repeated criminal intrusions into private residential property which is a felony by Georgia law

The media tried to suggest this was a innocent jogger running down the road just minding his own business... we now know the truth that he was a violent escaping felon on probation with a history of mental disturbances so severe even his own mother had to call the police on him. he  also had a background of fighting the police and had recently been diagnosed as hearing voices

 you worship at the feet of a criminal who had a long criminal history and on that very day had committed:

* trespass with intent to commit burglary (felony 1)

* attempted carjacking (felony 2)

* violent assault on a man who was standing his ground on the phone with 911 (felony 3)

Three strikes you're out Darwin Award


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> just a few minutes later he attacks these two Good Samaritan who are simply standing their ground



You are a liar. TM did not stand his ground after AA shows he did not intend to attack. TM surprise attacked AA from a new position in front of the truck and ahead of AA where TM shot AA in the chest.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 1, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > just a few minutes later he attacks these two Good Samaritan who are simply standing their ground
> ...



And the third culprit on the racist arrest triple team was not standing his ground as Roddy Pursued AA with a truck used as a deadly weapon right up to the moment that TM shot AA in the chest as he came around the roadblock truck.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TM surprise attacked AA from a new position in front of the truck and ahead of AA where TM shot AA in the chest


why did maude change his direction of travel to assault Travis instead of just run straight ahead?

he had nothing but open road in front of him yet instead chose to turn to the left and attack Travis McMichael with such intensity that Travis was literally in the air  being pushed backwards when the first shot was discharged




( in this photo you can literally see the escaping criminal choosing his surprise attack)

in this series of photos you can clearly see the criminal make a violent turn to the left in an attempt to engage a man who is standing his ground holding a shotgun that wasn't even aimed at the criminal











in this series you can clearly see a trained military operator following the law to absolute perfection as he immediately drops his weapon the split-second the violent assault stops and continues to retreat from the violent Criminal Who was just assaulting him showing perfect Trigger Discipline and complete control over himself in a time of amazing stress


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Despite the fact he had just suffered a violent assault Roddy Bryant continued to keep an eye on the escaping Criminal so he could relay his position to law enforcement


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> * violent assault on a man who was standing his ground on the phone with 911 (felony 3)


 You are tetched in the head - AA ran right past GM as GM was telling his moron racist son NO TRAVIS don’t attack and shoot AA.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> ( in this photo you can literally see the escaping criminal choosing his surprise attack)






When AA chose to flee after this frame and went to his right explain  to the court how AA  knew that TM would move to about six feet in front of the west facing truck in the middle of the westbound lane making IT so much easier for AA to attack TM than if TM ‘stood his ground’ and stayed in the eastbound lane where AA would have lost sight of TM.

How do you choose to attack a man when you chose to give up your visual contact with him and his feet are not glued to the pavement.

You have a big hole in your defense of the racist murderers.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > If you wanna talk about it, start a thread about it
> ...


Sadly, you're reading impaired. 

I didn't say I don't want to talk about it. I said you should start a thread on that if you want to talk about it because it has nothing to do with this case.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> * trespass with intent to commit burglary (felony 1)


Lie. There's no evidence of an intent to commit burglary



KingGUERRILLA said:


> * attempted carjacking (felony 2)


Lie. Bryan struck him with his truck while attempting to cut off Arbery's escape.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> * violent assault on a man who was standing his ground on the phone with 911 (felony 3)


Lie. Travis was neither standing his ground nor on the phone with 911.

So all you have are lies and of course, you already admitted Arbery was the one standing his ground because Travis posed a deadly threat to him as he approached the truck.

_

KingGUERRILLA said:



			Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle *where he knows a deadly threat exists*

Click to expand...

_​


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> You are tetched in the head - AA ran right past GM as GM was telling his moron racist son NO TRAVIS don’t attack and shoot AA


Gregory McMichaels was yelling
 "Travis no" 
 because he likley thought Travis was going to grab the guy 

Both MCMichaels should have stayed home and just called the cops because in this climate even if you're attacked by a violent criminal you might go to jail for defending yourself

No doubt this is why criminal activity has been so emboldened


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > ( in this photo you can literally see the escaping criminal choosing his surprise attack)
> ...


maude was not forced to change course and attack

He had nothing but clear open road in front of him and a couple of fat middle-aged men  around 3meters away on his left


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> . There's no evidence of an intent to commit burglary


Except for all the looking around and poking around? what was he looking for in there??
 he kept searching the house


Faun said:


> Lie. Bryan struck him with his truck while attempting to cut off Arbery's escape.


Maude's shirt fibers were found in the middle of the bed just behind the driver's door handle (no doubt deposited while maude was trying to carjack him) or was Ronnie Bryant doing the Tokyo Drift?


Faun said:


> Lie. Travis was neither standing his ground nor on the phone with 911.
> 
> So all you have are lies and of course, you already admitted Arbery was the one standing his ground because Travis posed a deadly threat to him as he approached the truck


yeah maude was "standing his ground"  except for all the running grabbing and punching

I'm going to have to give you a propaganda award


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No.....you don't want to talk about it because your cowardly interpretation of the law designed to moisten the testicular sack of BLM advocates falls apart when it's put up against other scenarios as this is the acid test for any legal precedent

How many years in prison should this man get for trying to illegally imprisoned mr. Brown since he did not witness him commit a felony?


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Except for all the looking around and poking around? what was he looking for in there??
> he kept searching the house


Looking around is not evidence of burglary. He had no vehicle to transport stolen items nor did he have any tools on him.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> Maude's shirt fibers were found in the middle of the bed just behind the driver's door handle (no doubt deposited while maude was trying to carjack him) or was Ronnie Bryant doing the Tokyo Drift?


Shirt fibers were found where Bryan, who admitted he was cutting off Arbery's escape, struck him with his truck.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> yeah maude was "standing his ground"  except for all the running grabbing and punching


All part of standing his ground from the deadly threat Travis posed to him. You said so yourself.

_


KingGUERRILLA said:



			Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle *where he knows a deadly threat exists*

Click to expand...

_​


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


You're lying again. Open another thread about that, invite me, and I'll talk about it. It doesn't belong in this thread because it has nothing to do with this case.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You can't even address it because you know what it does to your case

its over for you


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


LOL

What's over? Why are you too scared to start another thread about that topic which has nothing to do with this thread?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Looking around is not evidence of burglary. He had no vehicle to transport stolen items nor did he have any tools on him


You don't need to have a car or a tool to be convicted of intent to commit burglary all you have to do is illegally enter someone's residence and go looking around for things to steal


Faun said:


> Shirt fibers were found where Bryan, who admitted he was cutting off Arbery's escape, struck him with his truck.







Faun said:


> All part of standing his ground from the deadly threat Travis posed to him. You said so yourself


Of course Travis posed a deadly threat to a criminal who was rushing him with the intention to cause great bodily harm.. he was a trained military operator being attacked by a mentally retarded Criminal on probation


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You don't need to have a car or a tool to be convicted of intent to commit burglary all you have to do is illegally enter someone's residence and go looking around for things to steal



You have to have, at a minimum, evidence of intent to steal. You don't even have that.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> View attachment 451467



Your image is woefully misleading. Most notably, Bryan's truck was a 4 door. And unlike your depiction where there were cotton fibers from Arbery's clothing and a dent where the truck struck him, it was not actually by the driver's door. This would just be another case of you lying yet again.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> Of course Travis posed a deadly threat to a criminal who was rushing him with the intention to cause great bodily harm.. he was a trained military operator being attacked by a mentally retarded Criminal on probation


Nope, you're lying again. And this time, your lie is captured on Bryan's recording. At the time Arbery was approaching the truck while Travis was posing a "deadly threat," Arbery is seen jogging towards the truck; not "rushing him." You also have no evidence that Travis had any information about Arbery's mental state or criminal history. You're just making that up because the actual facts of the case don't support your idiocies.

And as you yourself indicated, Travis provoked the incident by posing a "deadly threat" to Arbery.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> _Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle *where he knows a deadly threat exists*_


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why are you too chicken to apply your cowardly interpretation of the law to the Michael Brown case

 are you chicken?


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


LOL

You're projecting again as you flat out refuse to start another thread about another topic. That topic is not about the McMichaels' case and doesn't belong in this thread. So what are you afraid of?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> And as you yourself indicated, Travis provoked the incident by posing a "deadly threat" to Arbery


theres a big difference in being a deadly threat vs the act of criminally threatening someone 

 anyone with a gun is a deadly threat to anyone who attacks them

 so...like I said, why would Maude Run directly at two men who were clearly a "deadly threat" ??


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He doesn't want to talk about how his cowardly interpretation of the law could be applied against the poor little old shopkeeper who Michael Brown robbed that fateful day in Ferguson  

didn't you drama queens learn anything?

Under the Cowardly president these boys are so desperate to set for a criminal who was trespassing in another man's house down in Georgia this little old man could do time for illegal imprisonment since he did not witness Michael Brown commit a felony and tried to stop his flight


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > And as you yourself indicated, Travis provoked the incident by posing a "deadly threat" to Arbery
> ...


Because he feared for his life as Travis posed a deadly threat to him. People are legally allowed to fight for their life, as Arbery did, when confronted by a deadly threat. And as you yourself said, Travis was a deadly threat to Arbery *before* Arbery lunged for the gun.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


You're lying again. As I've said repeatedly, if you start a thread about the Michael Brown incident, I'd be happy to join you there. You're the one who's too scared to do that.

Also, I have never seen anyone other than you claim that shop owner tried to "illegally imprison" Brown. So there's that too.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Because he feared for his life as Travis posed a deadly threat to him. People are legally allowed to fight for their life, as Arbery did, when confronted by a deadly threat. And as you yourself said, Travis was a deadly threat to Arbery *before* Arbery lunged for the gun


I couldn't agree more

A mentally retarded Street criminal panicked at the sight of two white men with guns trying to take him into custody for law enforcement because they had immediate first-hand knowledge that he was a wanted criminal

 because of his mental retardation, hallucinations and exposure to BLM propaganda he panicked at the sight of a gun and foolishly attacked a man who was legally standing his ground who had not   put a hand on him or aimed a gun at him thus opening the door for the man with the gun to use deadly force to protect himself and his elderly father


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Also, I have never seen anyone other than you claim that shop owner tried to "illegally imprison" Brown


 you said it was a violent felony crime to illegally inprison someone when you did not witness a felony

Why are you too frightened to apply your cowardly interpretation of the law to the Michael Brown incident?

 Are you unraveling?

How many years in prison do you want to give anyone who tries to stop an individual they have Reasonable Suspicion has committed a crime even though they had did not witnessed a felony?

Under your cowardly interpretation a serial killer could sneak into someone's house and kill them because they walked around the corner holding a gun

 after all trespass is not a felony and he was scared of the gun so he gets to walk on a murder charge...nice


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Because he feared for his life as Travis posed a deadly threat to him. People are legally allowed to fight for their life, as Arbery did, when confronted by a deadly threat. And as you yourself said, Travis was a deadly threat to Arbery *before* Arbery lunged for the gun
> ...


Sadly for you, you have no evidence of what he was thinking. The only evidence we have is that Travis was a deadly threat which means Arbery was within his right to fend off that deadly threat.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I have never seen anyone other than you claim that shop owner tried to "illegally imprison" Brown
> ...


No one but you is claiming that shop owner "illegally imprisoned" Brown. So there's nothing there to argue as your idiotic, baseless claims mean nothing.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Sadly for you, you have no evidence of what he was thinking. The only evidence we have is that Travis was a deadly threat which means Arbery was within his right to fend off that deadly threat


Yes I do...
his behavior was extremely evident of casing

he was looking around the place searching for things

don't you know anything about the streets bro?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> maude was not forced to change course and attack



AA was not attacking TM. TM was attacking AA.  AA was simply running back onto the roadway because he did not expect TM to bull rush him after a twenty foot aggressive move as shown with black arrows



It was TM that committed  a 90 degree attack and fired a shot when AA was probably shocked to see TM right there probably with the shotgun aimed right at him.

And your three feet lie is so bogus the prosecutors will cut you to shreds if you took that lame assed chart to the courtroom.



That is not where TM was last seen by AA when AA swerved to avoid contact with TM.

TM was east of the door on a west facing truck and about 6 ft across the centerline standing in the eastbound lane aiming the shotgun at AA right here.



What we all can clearly see is TM standing a hell of a lot more than 3 feet away from being six feet in front of the truck in the middle of the ongoing lane.

That’s why you are nothing but a liar.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 that's your position that's what you advocate for

Anyone who arrests anyone else without having witnessed a felony is a criminal according to you so that makes the little old man who Michael Brown robbed a criminal according to you

Your cowardly interpretation of the law with send the little old man who Michael Brown robbed to jail because he tried to imprison  Michael Brown according to you

He even put his hands on him 

you would want to charge him with felony assault for that kind of thing


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly for you, you have no evidence of what he was thinking. The only evidence we have is that Travis was a deadly threat which means Arbery was within his right to fend off that deadly threat
> ...


Nope, there's no evidence he was planning on taking anything. Your overactive imagination will not be admissible in court.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


That shop owner didn't "illegally imprison" Brown. The only one saying that is you and your only source of that is you. And you're a lying retard.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


what was he looking for?

he kept looking around and for some reason we have never seen the totality of the footage they have on that

You don't have much experience with Street crime do you?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If you think Travis McMichael is guilty of a violent assault for standing in front of someone out in a open road then you have to apply the same law to everyone else so the little old man who stood in front of Michael Brown goes to jail


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Same thing these other folks were looking at -- checking out construction...

Starting at one minute into this video...

_"There are dozens of surveillance videos showing people frequently coming in and out of the house, including children. A white couple entered on the day of the shooting."_

Isn't it odd you haven't accused any of those other folks of stealing, or intending to steal?


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

Not only do I think that -- even you said that...



KingGUERRILLA said:


> _Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle *where he knows a deadly threat exists*_


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


did they try to throat punch anyone?


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Don't know but then neither did Arbery until after he was shot.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


the mcmichels were a DEADLY THREAT to ahmaud arberry 

why would a street Criminal attack a deadly threat when they have clear open road in front of them?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


you think travis shot him before he was attacked???


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


He tried fleeing. For over 4 minutes he tried to get away from them. But they relentlessly prevented his escape to the point he had no choice but to fight for his life with self-defense against a deadly threat.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


I know Travis shot him before Arbery punched him. You would know that too had you been capable of paying attention.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> He tried fleeing. For over 4 minutes he tried to get away from them. But they relentlessly prevented his escape to the point he had no choice but to fight for his life with self-defense against a deadly threat.


what was it that made him panic?

why did he attack?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


show me the frame where travis shot him?

why NOT shoot him here??


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > He tried fleeing. For over 4 minutes he tried to get away from them. But they relentlessly prevented his escape to the point he had no choice but to fight for his life with self-defense against a deadly threat.
> ...


What choice did he have?


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Can't shoot him there without risking hitting Bryan.

This is the frame where the first shot is first heard...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 1, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > They were denied bail for doing silly things like trying to delete naughty social media posts... it had absolutely nothing to do with the fact that they shot a guy who ran up and tried to beat a shotgun out of one of them
> ...


The judge is full of chit--------another one that needs to be disbarred.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> If you think Travis McMichael is guilty of a violent assault for standing in front of someone out in a open road



TM did not just stand in front of someone out on a open road you racist liar.  He aimed a shotgun at AA while his fellow felon in the black truck was chasing AA from behind.

You have to know you are lying every time you post your bullshit racist nonsense that TM stood still “was just standing there” during the two seconds before he shot AA in the chest the first time.

There was no way TM got from point A to point B by standing still:


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That's a stupid claim---------
They knew who they were looking for based on description and they were alerted by neighbor who snagged aa casing the new home.
Then you have AA responded.  
You would have to be stupid not to realize that AA was the suspect.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 1, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > If you think Travis McMichael is guilty of a violent assault for standing in front of someone out in a open road
> ...


You are truly delusional.......You don't run toward guys with guns trying to escape..geebus


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 1, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> The judge is full of chit--------another one that needs to be disbarred.



Sad days for you Turtle - The glory days of white supremacist  judges are long gone.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 1, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> they were alerted by neighbor who snagged aa casing the new home.



The neighbor didn’t know what AA did at an unfenced construction site. So why are you lying that AA was casing the joint. You don’t know that. The owner says he might have stopped for an drink of water.

You’d kill a black guy over a drink of tap water.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


LOL

What was the description they were given? A black man?

And it matters not since the law is clear -- to effect a citizens arrest in Georgia, you must have either witnessed a felony or at least had immediate knowledge a felony was committed. None of those 3 hillbillies had either.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


He had already tried to escape. Several times. Each time, they cut off his escape with their vehicles. After chasing him down for more than 4 minutes and then trying to block both traffic lanes of he was jogging down and confronted by a hillbilly brandishing a shotgun, what choice did he have?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > If you think Travis McMichael is guilty of a violent assault for standing in front of someone out in a open road
> ...


why did he turn left?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


they RECOGNIZED him from CRIME SCENE PHOTOGRAPHS and personal 1st hand experience


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> what choice did he have?


why was he "forced to attack"?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 1, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> You don't run toward guys with guns trying to escape..



You do when one of them is chasing you with his pickup truck ..., and you don’t wish to be shot in the back of by an owner by running onto their private property that aint a construction site.

And you don’t know if AA couid see TM bull rushing him as both men arrived at the front of the truck together.   I realize you are too racist to understand that TM knew where AA was going in this diagram.



But AA had no way to know that TM decided to meet him in the front of the truck when AA decided to get off the grass and stepped back onto the pavement.

You can’t see that can you? You can’t see AA knowing he just ran past GM who was standing in the bed,  thinking he has passed TM as well. So AA Swerves a bit to get back on the pavement but TM is right there - in half a second AA is shot in the chest.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


LOLOL

There was no crime scene, so there were no crime scene photographs.

If you didn't lie, you'd having nothing to post.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > what choice did he have?
> ...


Asked and answered.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> but TM is right there - in half a second AA is shot in the chest


 you forgot about the part where maude grabbed Travis's gun 

if maude was shot while he was jogging down the road and Travis was on his left side why wasn't he wounded on his left side?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> why was he "forced to attack"?



AA was shot and then we see on video an attack only after we see blood on his white t-shirt. Being shot in the chest was apparently enough to convince AA he needed to attack. Only a racist would wonder what forced AA to attack.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


if maude was shot while he was jogging down the road and Travis was on his left side why wasn't he wounded on his left side?


NotfooledbyW said:


> Being shot in the chest was apparently enough to convince AA he needed to attack


But Travis was on his left!!!

how come he wasn't shot from the left?

Is Travis shot a man who was jogging by him he would have shot him in the side or the back not Square in the chest!!!!


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


if maude was shot while he was jogging down the road and Travis was on his left side why wasn't he wounded on his left side?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 1, 2021)

if someone is running down the road while someone else shoots them from the side of the road the person would have injuries on the side or back of their body.

Ahmaud Arberry had gunshot wounds Square to the front of his body from a low angle proving he was only shot after he attacked not as he was jogging laterally by and the person who shot him never had a chance to raise the firearm because the entry wounds have an upward trajectory


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Audio #1 mentions no crime and describes a black guy with tattoos.

Audio #2 mentions no crime and describes a black guy with tattoos and a white couple.

Audio #3 mentions a crime but doesn't describe the person(s) involved. But he does describe their car which doesn't match the car Arbery is seen with in another video..

Is that the best you can do? The McMichaels are screwed.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


I never said he was shot while jogging down the road. As always, you are thoroughly confused.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> if someone is running down the road while someone else shoots them from the side of the road the person would have injuries on the side or back of their body.
> 
> Ahmaud Arberry had gunshot wounds Square to the front of his body from a low angle proving he was only shot after he attacked not as he was jogging laterally by and the person who shot him never had a chance to raise the firearm because the entry wounds have an upward trajectory


Yes, he was shot straight on because he tried to attack a deadly threat in self-defense.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 2, 2021)

Wannabe KKK boy's gonna' swing...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> how come he wasn't shot from the left?



AA could not know that TM was coming at him and he chose to get off the grass and back onto the pavement. TM made it far enough ahead of AA to shoot him straight into the chest. There is no mystery here.




You have convinced your racist self that AA deserved to be shot because he did not figure out that TM could be ahead of him again so he should have stayed on the grass,

But none of us will ever know if TM would have shot AA if AA stayed on the grass. He should not have been forced into choosing between grass or pavement and getting killed for choosing pavement.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> Yes, he was shot straight on because he tried to attack a deadly threat in self-defense.



You are absolutely correct that AA could have came around the truck, saw TM right there probably aiming the shotgun at him and being so close AA decided to attack prior to being shot. He could have tried to knock the gun barrel out of TM’s hands or something like that. The trouble for Turtlesoup  and KingGUERRILLA  is even if AA squared up and initiated an attack TM and his cohorts in crime are responsible for whatever led to AA’s death.

The defense of TM cannot fly because TM initiated an attack first by moving toward the spot where he saw AA was heading.

However I believe it’s more plausible that TM really fucked up when he misjudged and did not account for the possibility that AA could not see TM coming at him until it was too late to stop - AA thought he could get back on the road and TM panicked as he told police that AA “Squared up” as if to attack so he shot him.

Either way TM is not and should not be set free on the basis that a white moron with a gun was just standing in the middle of the road just wanting to talk and the poor dumb white moron with a gun had to defend himself when he was attacked for no reason.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TM and his cohorts in crime are responsible for whatever led to AA’s death


Not only did Maude commit the crime that precipitated all the events he was also the first person who used violence

If he would have simply stood his ground like a civilized human being or kept on running a wouldn't have been shot because both the men with guns were trained veteran professionals who were well aware of the law were on the phone with 911 and likely on camera and or witnessed

 they didn't hunt him they didn't run him down they didn't even put a hand on him 

all they did was ask him to stop running from the scene of his crime and report for police then they gave up the Chase and were attacked while standing their ground in the middle of the street on the phone with 911 in broad daylight

You silly drama queens need a new Rosa Parks


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> the poor dumb white moron with a gun had to defend himself when he was attacked for no reason


EXACTLY


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> Yes, he was shot straight on because he tried to attack


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> Yes, he was shot straight on because he tried to attack





NotfooledbyW said:


> AA decided to attack prior to being shot





NotfooledbyW said:


> the poor dumb white moron with a gun had to defend himself when he was attacked for no reason


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The trouble for @Turtlesoup and @KingGUERRILLA is even if AA squared up and initiated an attack TM and his cohorts in crime are responsible for whatever led to AA’s death


A few years ago I was scouting some property off a rural Road and a man walked up to my vehicle with a gun in his holster and asked me what I was doing in the area

Under your cowardly interpretation of the law it would be perfectly legal for me to  without saying a word run him over with my vehicle because I was scared of his gun

I've been involved in international property acquisitions since I was a child and we've been confronted by men with weapons numerous times especially when we were in far-flung rural environments

Every day in this country a young man carrying a shotgun accidentally Strays onto another person's property when hunting

Those of you who suck starbuks thru a straw while living in a condominium across the road from a police station have no idea how your cowardly interpretation of the law affects the real men among you who live in different environments

whenever someone holding a weapon asks you a question don't run away from them or attack 

Stand your ground and calmly explain yourself 

You see when you use violence as a means to escape someone who hasn't even touched you you open the door for them to use violence to protect themselves

as a former professional athlete I've been coaching young black men for several decades and I often times refer to Trayvon Martin and Ahmad as poster boys for what never to do when someone with a gun is confronting you


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Under your cowardly interpretation of the law it would be perfectly legal for me to without saying a word run him over with my vehicle because I was scared of his gun



You are just an idiot. There is no other explanation for what you think..


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > TM and his cohorts in crime are responsible for whatever led to AA’s death
> ...


You're lying again as there's no evidence Arbery committed a felony. So no, Arbery did not initiate any violence. The violence was initiated by Travis when he posed a deadly threat to Arbery. For that, he was charged, and will likely be convicted, of aggravated assault. For killing Arbery who was fighting for his life in self-defense against a deadly threat, he was was charged, and will likely be convicted, of murder. He will face the death penalty and both Gregory McMichael and William Bryan will die in prison.

Was it worth chasng down Arbery like that?


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, he was shot straight on because he tried to attack


Which he was legally allowed to do the moment Travis became a deadly threat to him. You said so yourself.


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > The trouble for @Turtlesoup and @KingGUERRILLA is even if AA squared up and initiated an attack TM and his cohorts in crime are responsible for whatever led to AA’s death
> ...


Was that man threatening to kill you?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


arberry initiated the entire chain of events by illegally entering a man's property with the intent to commit burglary
FELONY 1

then he attempted to carjack a man in a desperate attempt to escape
FELONY 2

then he attacked two Good Samaritans who were standing their ground on the phone with 911 and earned himself the Darwin Award
FELONY 3

you need to find a new Rosa Parks



1 initiated the chain of events by committing a crime
2 provoked Pursuit by Reckless flight
3 escalated the use of force by attacking people who were simply trying to identify him

arberry Initiated provoked and escalated the entire series of events that led to his death


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Of course and that escalation of force opens the door for Travis to return equal force with Force per English common law since time immemorial

 I hope you learned something

i know ahmaud did


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> Was that man threatening to kill you?


he had a weapon and was walking directly at me... that's legal throat punch criteria in your book


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Aww, you poor thing, you're lying again. Want proof? Arbery was not charged with any of those crimes; whereas the 3 rednecks were charged with 5 felonies between them.

There is zero evidence of intent to commit a burglary.

There is zero evidence of carjacking. Don't forget, you lied already about this, claiming Arbery went for the driver's door when there is no evidence to support that.

There is zero evidence anyone for trying to identify him. He attacked a deadly threat. You said so yourself.

The only one to provoke this incident were the McMichaels who chased Arbery down for over 4 minutes until they finally posed a deadly threat to him by pulling a gun on him while trying to block the road ahead of him.


----------



## McRib (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The notion that a couple of vigilante Hillbillies set upon an innocent black jogger and gunned him down in the street is a complete joke



That's exactly what they are, and that is how a jury of 12 will see them. Walking into an unoccupied building site, and taking nothing from it, is not reason to chase and gun down another human being. To think otherwise shows extreme prejudice, as well as ignorance.


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Was that man threatening to kill you?
> ...


You're lying again. Walking toward you with a holstered gun is not a threat. And punching someone in the throat for walking toward you is not legal. And of course, that's not what happened with Arbery. Arbery punched no one until after they shot him.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like that.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> deadly threat to him by pulling a gun on him


 at what point in the video did somebody "pull a gun" on him?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

odanny said:


> Walking into an unoccupied building site, and taking nothing


trespass with intent to commit burglary is a felony in the state of Georgia and the jail house is full of boys who got charged with the exact same crime for the exact same scenario


odanny said:


> chase and gun down


All they did was drive up next to him and ask him what he was doing then they let him go and stood in the middle of the street calling the police to tell them where he was  just a few minutes later he ran up and attacked them with deadly force

nobody was "chased and gunned down"


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > deadly threat to him by pulling a gun on him
> ...


Travis did when he got out of his truck


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Walking into an unoccupied building site, and taking nothing
> ...


Repeating lies does not make them true. You still have no evidence Arbery intended to steal anything from that construction site


----------



## McRib (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Walking into an unoccupied building site, and taking nothing
> ...



Yes, they were, and what twisted ability do you have to find black people guilty of what they are thinking? Because there is ZERO evidence he had any plans to "commit burglary".


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> at what point in the video did somebody "pull a gun" on him?



When GM said something like Travis run inside pull your gun out of the cabinet we got us a N-word thief to chase so TM did.

So that’s the first time TM pulled a gun to used on AA then he put it in his truck. He pulled from a gun cabinet or from where ever he stored it. 

You dumb ass just because RODDY didn’t video record TM running into the house to grab his shotgun it does not mean it did not happen. 

The second time TM pulled a shotgun on AA was when he pulled it from the cab of the truck as he jumped out and shouldered it and aimed it at AA. That is on video you dumbass.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 2, 2021)

You are one stupid sonofabitch.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> A few years ago I was scouting some property off a rural Road and a man walked up to my vehicle with a gun in his holster and asked me what I was doing in the area
> 
> Under your cowardly interpretation of the law it would be perfectly legal for me to without saying a word run him over with my vehicle because I was scared of his gun



No, it would not, primarily because the gun was holstered...



> whenever someone holding a weapon asks you a question don't run away from them or attack
> 
> Stand your ground and calmly explain yourself



And, yet, despite the fact that Travis was holding a shotgun, you've suggested here that Arbery should've just kept running.

You're all over the map and, once again, have proven that you're woefully unprepared to have an intellectual discussion on any topic of importance...



> as a former professional athlete I've been coaching young black men for several decades and I often times refer to Trayvon Martin and Ahmad as poster boys for what never to do when someone with a gun is confronting you



"Former professional athlete"?

LOL!!!

That's funny.

How often, over those "decades", have you used Martin and Arbery as examples?

You're not even lying now. You're just so tremendously full of shit that the only explanation for your existence is that you were sent here to make us laugh...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

odanny said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...


what was he looking for?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> despite the fact that Travis was holding a shotgun, you've suggested here that Arbery should've just kept running.


why not?


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Same thing as everyone else who trespassed on that property.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> pulled a





NotfooledbyW said:


> pulled a shotgun





NotfooledbyW said:


> shouldered it and aimed it


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > despite the fact that Travis was holding a shotgun, you've suggested here that Arbery should've just kept running.
> ...


You said...

_ whenever someone holding a weapon asks you a question don't run away from them or attack _​
Why are you now arguing with yourself?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > despite the fact that Travis was holding a shotgun, you've suggested here that Arbery should've just kept running.
> ...



Well, Dummy, because you then said that if you encounter someone holding a gun and asking you questions that you should stand your ground and explain yourself.

Then you say you should run.

You've literally now argued both possibilities, which is why you're so very easy to dismiss...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


WTF are you digging for ??

dont flee or attack in a confrontation

*got that


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Then you say you should run


I NEVER ADVOCATED FLIGHT


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > pulled a
> ...






shouldered and aimed


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Then you say you should run
> ...



Earlier in the thread you said Arbery should've run between houses and jumped fences.

And then, in this post, you list it as an option:



KingGUERRILLA said:


> If he would have simply stood his ground like a civilized human being *or kept on running*



You're such a piece of shit fucking liar...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


LOL

I said arberry should have stood his ground and explaind himself while an innocent jogger would have ducked between houses and looked for cover... obviously he wasn't an innocent jogger LOL

Nice try


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 2, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



he lies so much he could never keep em straight.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


aimed at the ground


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...





KingGUERRILLA said:


> If he would have simply stood his ground like a civilized human being *or kept on running*



As for what you insisted an innocent jogger would do, you said an innocent jogger would've stopped for the wannabe KKK boys because he would have nothing to hide.

You've told so many lies in this thread you can't keep up with them all.

But that's okay. We can...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


any innocent jogger would have ducked between houses if they were afraid

 Any man with a pair of balls would have stood his ground and threatened the McMichaels with court proceedings

A crazy Street Criminal on probation desperate to escape the police would have attacked them

*got that?


----------



## The Mean One (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > despite the fact that Travis was holding a shotgun, you've suggested here that Arbery should've just kept running.
> ...


He got tired of running, "SUPERMAN"! We all can't have infinite endurance,  like you..


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


yeah... he gassed out and realized the whole neighborhood was after him so he was going to have to hurt somebody to get away





 clearly he wasn't willing to report to the police after trespassing in a crime scene while on parole

 wonder why


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Then you say you should run
> ...


Do you ever stop lying?



KingGUERRILLA said:


> Maude wouldn't have to turn his back on these men *to run between the houses* plus he had absolutely no reason to believe they would shoot him since they didn't even aim guns at him much less threaten him during the entire Pursuit



_[emphasis mine]_​


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


He did stand his ground. Seems you've already forgotten you don't actually know what stand your ground means. You think it means to stand in one spot and not move.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


I never advocated it

 I said that's what he would do if he was actually afraid like any innocent jogger 

I advocated for standing your ground and explaining yourself

LOL




 what a filthy spin


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> did stand his ground


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


So you claim Arbery was guilty of a crime because he trespassed on someone's property; while at the same time, you say an innocent person would have trespassed on someone's property.

The more I read your posts, the more I'm confident Travis is gonna fry.


----------



## The Mean One (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


What does his past, have to do with that day?!


KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Well, you got it all figured out huh? He was a guilty thug that deserved to get killed for doing what countless people did the days before: look in a empty construction. Yeah,  He deserved to get chased down and killed.  Boy your some piece of work.


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


The lies never stop coming from you, huh?



KingGUERRILLA said:


> _If he would have simply stood his ground like a civilized human being *or kept on running* a wouldn't have been shot because both the men with guns were trained veteran professionals who were well aware of the law were on the phone with 911 and likely on camera and or witnessed_



_[emphasis mine]_


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > did stand his ground


Moron, again ... stand your ground doesn't mean stand in one spot.


----------



## The Mean One (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Yeah,  if you mean by whole neighborhood  .. Three racist assholes, that would've got the shit beat out of them without those guns, then yeah, and all three of those pussies would have definitely got hurt.

King Mayo


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Why shouldn't he have tried to attack the person who was posing a deadly threat to him?


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The Mean One said:
> ...


Getting the shit beat out of them will be a walk in the park compared to the _treatment_ they're gonna get in prison for whacking a brother.


----------



## The Mean One (Feb 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The Mean One said:
> ...


Exactly! ..Fight or flight! He was tired of running, and the pussy recording hit him with his truck. Plus, the old prick on the back of the pickup shot him.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 2, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> A crazy Street Criminal on probation desperate to escape the police would have attacked them



Why did Travis attack AA then?

This is an attack on red because the black arrow knew where the red arrow was headed. The red arrow had no reason to believe the black arrow would be there:





So why did TM attack AA?


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


I am not aware that Gregory McMichael shot Arbery. Can you provide some proof behind that claim?


----------



## The Mean One (Feb 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He was shot twice in the chest with a shotgun. Once in the wrist.


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Mean One said:
> ...


By Travis, not by Gregory.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


How entertaining to see you jump through such hoops

* of course what I said was it's clear that maude was not shy of trespassing and any innocent jogger who was being chased by men with guns would not decide to flee down the road when he had wide open acreage lots of places to hode and no fences or walls to stop him...just look at his opportunity to escape!!!!





It's time to give up on the jogger narrative and just admit that this was a petty criminal who got caught casing a lick who panicked when he saw white men with guns


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > The Mean One said:
> ...


Because posing a deadly threat to someone while following the law is very different than threatening someone with deadly force in a criminal manner

An armed police officer is a deadly threat to a violent Criminal 

 the US Marine Corps is a deadly threat to Al-Qaeda

A Good Samaritan standing his ground with a shotgun is a deadly threat to a Violet Street Criminal Intent on Escape

 being capable of deadly force is not a crime

The McMichaels were a deadly threat to Violent Street criminals because they were Good Samaritans with guns

 you would not be a deadly threat to Violet Street criminals because you're a coward who would hide under your bed if you saw a black man beating the crap out of your own mother

If you saw a black man kicking the holy hell out of your own mother you would run away lock the door of your room hide under your bed and frantically peck away at the dial of your phone and that's your god-given right

You just have to understand that America is full of real men who use the Constitutional protections they have to defend their life liberty and property and they're going to resist when you try to take these constitutional protections away from them


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> He was shot twice in the chest with a shotgun. Once in the wrist


* he got injured in the wrist because he was trying to grab the gun


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> So why did TM attack AA?


Just like literally thousands of other cases in English common law when someone tries to forcibly remove your firearm they become a deadly threat to your person

 Travis McMichael was standing his ground when arbery ran a distance longer than a football field directly at him then snuck around the side of his truck and jumped him trying to forcibly remove his shotgun


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> Exactly! ..Fight or flight! He was tired of running, and the pussy recording hit him with his truck. Plus, the old prick on the back of the pickup shot him


You really need to do your recon before you start squealing about crime online...

I agree...maude got tired and couldn't run anymore so he decided to try to fight his way out instead of calmly stand his ground explain himself and wait for the police because he was an experienced Street Criminal on parole that would have gone right back to jail when they showed up


* this idiot thinks Gregory McMichel shot maudd*

WOW


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Faun said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Certainly there're in protective custody getting treated just fine

 jails are run by law enforcement officers that know these poor men have been railroaded by the same ridiculous media that makes them look bad for the Starbucks crowd

It's funny how you guys have decided their punishment before they've even been found guilty like a bunch of bloodthirsty monkeys jumping around cuz they saw an advertisement on TV


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> Well, you got it all figured out huh? He was a guilty thug that deserved to get killed for doing what countless people did the days before: look in a empty construction. Yeah, He deserved to get chased down and killed. Boy your some piece of work


He didn't get killed for "poking around an empty construction site" he got killed for trying to beat up a man holding a shotgun


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> What does his past, have to do with that day?!






 why would he run when he got caught casing out a crime scene while he was on Parole?

 Because he was an experienced Criminal  with serious mental health issues so severe even his mother had to call the police on him


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Because posing a deadly threat to someone while following the law



How would AA know an effort to divert and block his path of travel and the attempts to detain that were backed by the threat of using lethal force was being done by men who were following the law and meant him no harm?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> He didn't get killed for "poking around an empty construction site" he got killed for trying to beat up a man holding a shotgun



Finish your sentence. You left out the most important fact. “he got killed for trying to beat up a man holding a shotgun *who just shot him in the chest with i*t”


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Give what up? You already lost this when you unwittingly admitted Travis was a deadly threat. That gave Arbery the legal right to try to disarm Travis in self defense. I've just been fucking with you for entertainment value ever since.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> _Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle *where he knows a deadly threat exists*_


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis McMichael was standing his ground when arbery ran a distance longer than a football field directly at him then snuck around the side of his truck and jumped him trying to forcibly remove his shotgun


Oh? At what point was Arbery a threat to Travis?


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Mean One said:
> ...


Umm, that's only for now while they're awaiting trial. After their trial, they'll be shipped off to a prison. What kind of treatment you suppose a redneck former law enforcement officer who murdered an unarmed brother out for a jog is gonna get?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> why would he run when he got caught casing out a crime scene while he was on Parole?



I have no idea.

What I _do _know, though, is that on the day he was murdered he wasn't caught casing out a crime scene...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Mean One said:
> ...



What a fucking hypocrite. You're whining about us saying the KKK wannabes are guilty, yet you waste no time in repeatedly insisting that Arbery was caught in the commission of a crime.

He wasn't.

Travis McMichael, if there is justice in this world, will get a spike in his arm, and Gregory McMichael will die in prison...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> It's time to give up on the jogger narrative



Only full blown racists would give up on the jogger narrative.

The red arrow depicts a jogger trying to get past a truck with two armed men near it and a second truck chasing him from behind. AA jogged past GM without being
shot.



The black arrow depicts the aggressive move toward AA with an intent to initiate combat in order to stop AA’s path of escape.

AA was jogging, not attacking, because he could not know or anticipate that TM was aggressively moving toward him to initiate combat in front of the truck.

TM shot AA once prior the initiation of combat. But the combat was TM’s choice because TM moved 20 feet to get close enough for it to be possible.


----------



## The Mean One (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you got it all figured out huh? He was a guilty thug that deserved to get killed for doing what countless people did the days before: look in a empty construction. Yeah, He deserved to get chased down and killed. Boy your some piece of work
> ...


Yeah and that man, his pussy racist Dad,  and his pussy racist friend, was acting like a group of blood thirsty monkeys.  Chasing and hitting some one with a vehicle, because " hey" we're white we can do that! 

Get the fuck out of here!


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Because posing a deadly threat to someone while following the law
> ...


he didnt...

 that's why if he pulled out a legally owned  firearm and killed all three of them I would support that because he could make a case for his fear in Court especially considering his mental retardation and exposure to BLM PROPAGANDA 

Engaging in a legal citizens arrest procedure is an extremely dangerous thing to do


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> he got killed for trying to beat up a man holding a shotgun *who just shot him in the chest with i*t


Absolutely not 

Travis McMichael was attacked and responded with deadly force

Arberry was in complete Control of whether or not they came into contact


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 the McMichaels were a deadly threat to any criminal who attacked them

hence

 they were a deadly threat to a maude


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Travis McMichael was standing his ground when arbery ran a distance longer than a football field directly at him then snuck around the side of his truck and jumped him trying to forcibly remove his shotgun
> ...


when he rushed him grabbing at his firearm and punching him in the face


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Really really good treatment

 in fact they'll probably be in protective custody if they're convicted and idolized as Heroes by the guards much like Kyle Rittenhouse would


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > why would he run when he got caught casing out a crime scene while he was on Parole?
> ...


What was he looking around for??

 he kept looking around the crime scene for something like he was searching?

 remember when the McMichaels gave Chase they had personal first-hand immediate knowledge that Larry English wanted this kid for FELONY BURGLARY


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Arberry was caught on camera illegally trespassing with the intent to commit burglary multiple times including that day 

that's a felony y'all

* a young experience Street Criminal on probation with a history of theft gets caught casing out a lick and you dorks lose your mind cuz Oprah said it cuz he blak


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > It's time to give up on the jogger narrative
> ...


Travis was CHASING maude when maude cut around the corner to initiate contact with Travis

There was nothing but open road in front of Maude as he had a comfortable lead on the man chasing him yet chose to change his direction of travel in order to attack


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

The Mean One said:


> Yeah and that man, his pussy racist Dad, and his pussy racist friend, was acting like a group of blood thirsty monkeys. Chasing and hitting some one with a vehicle, because " hey" we're white we can do that!
> 
> Get the fuck out of here


*lol*

 everything you said was wrong


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > he got killed for trying to beat up a man holding a shotgun *who just shot him in the chest with i*t
> ...


Travis was attacked because he posed a deadly threat to Arbery. You said so yourself...



KingGUERRILLA said:


> _Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle *where he knows a deadly threat exists*_


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


You fail again as they weren't attacked by a criminal.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


That came *after *he posed a deadly threat to Arbery. As you've been shown, you can't provoke someone into using self-defense against you and then kill them.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Nope, no guard is going to protect them for life. Nor can they. They will get what they deserve in prison.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


You've been told this already. He was looking at the same things as all the others who went on that property -- checking out construction.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


It's not a felony as you have not a stitch of proof he had an intent to steal.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Why should he have kept running straight? You said he shouldn't have.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The Mean One said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah and that man, his pussy racist Dad, and his pussy racist friend, was acting like a group of blood thirsty monkeys. Chasing and hitting some one with a vehicle, because " hey" we're white we can do that!
> ...


As you've been told, that image you're showing is a lie. Bryan's car was a 4 door, and there's no evidence whatsoever that Arbery touched anything near the driver's door as you deceptively depict there.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Arberry was caught on camera illegally trespassing with the intent to commit burglary multiple times including that day



You have to prove intent and, given as nothing was reported stolen that day, you'd have a snowball's chance in Hell of proving it.

Face facts: Your wannabe KKK heroes are spending the rest of their lives in prison...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Faun said:


> That came *after *he posed a deadly threat to Arbery. As you've been shown, you can't provoke someone into using self-defense against you and then kill them.


* he "provoked" a criminal to attack in by chasing him LOL


Faun said:


> You've been told this already. He was looking at the same things as all the others who went on that property -- checking out construction


How come he ran away when confronted?


Faun said:


> It's not a felony as you have not a stitch of proof he had an intent to steal


Don't need any evidence in Georgia... it's an automatic charge


Faun said:


> should he have kept running straight? You said he shouldn't have


I said he should have stood his ground and explain himself but running Straight Ahead was a better option than attacking ( notice no quote)


Faun said:


> As you've been told, that image you're showing is a lie. Bryan's car was a 4 door, and there's no evidence whatsoever that Arbery touched anything near the driver's door as you deceptively depict there


Except for the palm prints around the handle


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



Larry English doesn't get to decide what constitutes felony burglary, dumbass. Ergo, whatever your KKK wannabes thought they knew is completely irrelevant...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> You have to prove intent and, given as nothing was reported stolen


* you don't need to prove intent in Georgia simple trespass is a felony burglary charge if the owner wants to press charges which Larry English DID want to press charges before the death threats he received...soooo radical extremists silenced the victim

well done


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2021)

So many lies. It's a pity you can't establish a solid position that you have to lie in almost every post you make.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> * he "provoked" a criminal to attack in by chasing him LOL



That's a lie.

Arbery was not a criminal. And regardless, Travis posed a deadly threat to Arbery and provoked him into trying to disarm Travis.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> How come he ran away when confronted?



That's a lie.

No one confronted Arbery that day while he was on English's property. There was a man across the street but he was on the phone with 911 where he can be heard NOT confronting Arbery. There's not even any evidence Arbery saw him until he exited the property and even then, it's still not known if Arbery spotted him.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> Don't need any evidence in Georgia... it's an automatic charge



That's a lie.

Of course intent to steal has to be proven. And no, it's not an automatic charge. Just how stupid are you? Trespassing in itself is just a misdemeanor in Georgia. Unless something is broken, stolen, or even if there's an intent to steal something, then it's a felony. Your assertion that it's an automatic charge, aside from being baseless, is just moronic since if it was automatic, there would be no such thing as misdemeanor trespassing in Georgia. There would only be felony trespassing.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> I said he should have stood his ground and explain himself but running Straight Ahead was a better option than attacking ( notice no quote)



That's a lie.

Yesterday, you said he shouldn't have run. And you were also caught lying when you falsely denied ever saying that.

And again, Arbery did stand his ground. Don't forget, you don't know what _'stand your ground'_ means. It doesn't mean, stand on the ground in one spot and don't move.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> Except for the palm prints around the handle



That's a lie. 

here were no palm prints of Arbery's found near the driver's door handle as you depict. Again, your image is of a 2 door truck and Bryan's truck had 4 doors.


If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like that.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > You have to prove intent and, given as nothing was reported stolen
> ...


Whatever his reasons, Larry English never pressed charges. So your bullshit falls apart right there. Even worse, no one is indicted on someone making such an accusation. A DA has to have at least some evidence to support the charges of which they levy an indictment.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Faun said:


> Travis posed a deadly threat to Arbery and provoked him into trying to disarm Travis


Why didn't arberry just keep running straight ahead when he saw Travis walking his Direction holding a shotgun?

 he had a sizable lead on Travis and could have easily outpaced him

why turn direction to attack?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Faun said:


> Whatever his reasons, Larry English never pressed charges


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > You have to prove intent and, given as nothing was reported stolen
> ...



You're wrong. F.Lee...

Criminal Trespass | Georgia Criminal Lawyer


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


they can automatically charge any trespass as felony burglary in Georgia 

 they have very Broad and aggressive private property laws


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


 from your link:




__





						Criminal Trespass | Georgia Criminal Lawyer
					






					www.georgiacriminallawyer.com
				




*"What has to be Proven to be Convicted"*

"To be convicted of criminal trespass in Georgia, the State must show that the accused is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. The key element in trespass cases is that the accused remained on the land or property without authority"

Cowardly Larry English has been receiving death threats ever since this unfortunate scenario unfolded


All he did was suffer a string of burglaries and then post the most likely candidates photo all over a social media site along with numerous other neighbors who had the same concerns about this individuals activity in their neighborhood as there were multiple things being stolen over the course of the last few months like fishing equipment and firearms


One night Larry english's camera sensor tripped his phone alert and he called his friend Diego who promptly went over there with a 911 handgun Just as Gregory McMichael arrived because his son Travis had just had a suspicious encounter with a man that looked identical to Ahmaud Arberry poking around the shadows in a neighbor's yard and fleeing when Travis noticed him, this was not long after Travis suffered a theft from his car of a handgun.


It seems to me abundantly clear that Larry English had a burglary problem at his home under construction and was comfortable asking neighbors for help in catching the culprit


In fear for his life he is now recanting everything he said prior to the social media outrage that has precipitated the violent threats against his life


Luckily some of the reports he made detailing the string of burglaries he was suffering is documented from his 911 calls


Terroristic threatening is a very effective strategy to silence a victim, what a shame this cowardly man doesn't have the guts to stand up and admit the fact that he was being robbed by the same person who was shot that day in the unfortunate incident between the McMichaels and Ahmaud Arberry








And now after the death threats this cowardly man is singing a completely different tune




Property Ahmaud Arbery Broke Into Had $2,500 Worth of Fishing Equipment Stolen From It/


"The media have widely reported that there was only one burglary reported to the police between January and February (Arbery was shot on February 23rd) — a handgun stolen from Travis McMichael himself in early January.


But last week, Larry English, the owner of the property Arbery was filmed breaking into, told the Daily Beast that somebody had stolen $2,500 worth of fishing equipment from his waterside home under construction. He never reported it to the police.


English appears to be changing his story in a new article by Colby Itkowitz at the Washington Post. He is now parroting the claim made by Lee Merritt, attorney for the Arbery family, that nothing was ever stolen from his property.


English, who claims to be terminally ill and building the house as part of his bucket list, also added that he and his family are being bombarded with death threats and that they are afraid. A lawyer for the English family put out a statement attacking the McMichaels, stressing that Larry English was not the person who called 911 when Arbery broke into their vacation home on the same day he died while “jogging.”


It’s not hard to deduce what happened here. The sickly man was having his things stolen so people in the community who heard about it kept an eye out. Now that the system is coming down on the good Samaritans and calling them “racist,” Larry English is doing what every good bourgeois does: throwing them under the bus"


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



"They can automatically..."?

That doesn't make sense.

If it happens "automatically", then it happens without influence. It wouldn't matter what someone wants to do. There's no "can" abouot it. If it's automatic, it happens.

And that's not the case in Georgia...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> "To be convicted of criminal trespass in Georgia, the State must show that the accused is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. The key element in trespass cases is that the accused remained on the land or property without authority"
> 
> Cowardly Larry English has been receiving death threats ever since this unfortunate scenario unfolded



What Larry English opts to do or not to do has no bearing. He's taken the position that nothing was stolen. That's his statement. It doesn't really matter why he's making that statement...



> All he did was suffer a string of burglaries and then post the most likely candidates photo all over a social media site along with numerous other neighbors who had the same concerns about this individuals activity in their neighborhood as there were multiple things being stolen over the course of the last few months like fishing equipment and firearms



Where are the police reports regarding these thefts?



> One night Larry english's camera sensor tripped his phone alert and he called his friend Diego who promptly went over there with a 911 handgun



There's no such thing as a 911 handgun. Again, your ignorance shines with the light of a thousand suns...



> It’s not hard to deduce what happened here.



Indeed. Two wannabe KKK members found a negro running through their neighborhood, and decided it would be fun to chase him down and murder him...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Intent to burglarize has a very low criteria in the state of Georgia, its VERY pro-business and notoriously harsh on crime

It's abundantly clear that Larry English wanted to charge the person trespassing at his home with the fullest extent of the law before the incident made national headlines and he started catching death threats

The McMichaels were clearly acting in good faith upon their immediate first-hand knowledge and personal interactions with the individual wanted for numerous criminal activities in the neighborhood

They literally recognized a fleeing fugitive and gave Chase for a few minutes in an attempt to identify the individual 

they gave up when he wouldn't comply with instructions  and parked their truck and called 911 just a few minutes later the criminal ran up and attack them while they were standing their ground


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 3, 2021)

"McMichael? Table for one?"


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> There's no such thing as a 911 handgun. Again, your ignorance shines with the light of a thousand suns







__





						Springfield Armory 911 - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				





Canon Shooter said:


> Where are the police reports regarding these thefts?





Canon Shooter said:


> What Larry English opts to do or not to do has no bearing. He's taken the position that nothing was stolen. That's his statement. It doesn't really matter why he's making that statement


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 3, 2021)

Basically a 1911.

No real gun owner would bother with that, though.

Which model did he have?

Can you link to an article somewhere which mentions the gun he had?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Basically a 1911.
> 
> No real gun owner would bother with that, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Basically a 1911.
> ...



I see, so you can't link to anything which discuss which gun he had. You just looked up "obscure pistols" on the internet and went with the first one you saw.

Got it.

Honestly, I'd never heard of it, so you got me on that one...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 3, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


LOL 

you havent watched the bodycams have you??


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 3, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> * he "provoked" a criminal to attack in by chasing him LOL



it’s quite the provocation to move twenty feet towards someone with a shotgun and when you get close you shoot them.

THAT’S provoking a fight when
you don’t fatally wound them right off the bat..

If TM didn’t have the right weapon he shoved not have moved in on AA and got so close. Do you agree?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...



At what point do they talk about a 911 handgun? I'm not gonna' sit here and watch a half hour's worth of video which fails to support your argument...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> when you get close you shoot them


if travis shot a "fleeing man" how come maude wasent hit in the side or back?
Maude had a lead on travis and could have easily outpaced him by just heading straight 










NotfooledbyW said:


> If TM didn’t have the right weapon he shoved not have moved in on AA and got so close. Do you agree


yes...if he planned on shooting an innocent unarmed black jogger everything he did was wrong


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> I'm not gonna' sit here and watch a half hour's worth of video





It's best that you don't

get your news from media headlines designed to elicit an emotional reaction and avoid actual case evidence to make yourself feel better


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Maude had a lead on travis and could have easily outpaced him by just heading straight



You are so stupid with your charts because you do not allow for the FACT that AA was not aware and did not anticipate that TM would be coming at him at the front of the truck. AA left jogging on the grass and moved back onto the pavement, not to attack TM but to be on the pavement.

Was that a mistake in judgment? Maybe so.

But it was not a decision to attack. It cannot be. AA’s view was blocked by the cab and it’s nuts to claim AA decided to attack a man with a shotgun that he did not know would be there.

 Remember in real time it was half a second from coming around truck until the first shot. If those routes were simultaneous coming together that is no time allowed to make a decision to fight or continue with flight.

AA was literally ambushed by TM.

This card ain’t gonna work no more. Them thar days is gone and good riddance.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Travis posed a deadly threat to Arbery and provoked him into trying to disarm Travis
> ...


You said he shouldn't have run away...



KingGUERRILLA said:


> I NEVER ADVOCATED FLIGHT



Regardless of your confusion, you already fessed up that Travis was a deadly threat. Arbery had every right to go after his gun in self-defense.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever his reasons, Larry English never pressed charges
> ...


LOL

Moron, it doesn't matter what his reasons were -- he never pressed charges. As stupid as it sounds, you actually claimed misdemeanor trespassing is a felony if someone presses charges ... English never did. So just like every other claim you make, it turns out to be bullshit.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


You're wrong again as evidenced by the very existence of misdemeanor trespassing; which wouldn't exist if all trespassing was a felony.

I hate to break the news to ya 'cause I know this isn't easy for you -- but you don't get to make up the laws just to make your idiotic positions more convenient.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Was that a mistake in judgment? Maybe so.


he wasent shot because as he "casually jogged past the front of the truck in 1/2 second" or he would have BEEN HIT IN THE SIDE NOT SQUARE IN THE CHEST AND WRIST as he grabbed at the shotgun!!!

the cops had VIDEO and FORENSICS IMMEADETLY thats why they declared it a good shooting


nobody "casually jogs" around a truck thats a "deadly threat" LOL

he thought they were soft and he could beat the gun out of travis....

he was WRONG


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

Faun said:


> You said he shouldn't have run away.


I said he should have stood his ground and explained himself but suggested running away was a better option than trying to throat punch two men with guns... (notice no quote as usual just his personal dramatic interpretation of what I said)


Faun said:


> Regardless of your confusion, you already fessed up that Travis was a deadly threat. Arbery had every right to go after his gun in self-defense


Of course two trained law enforcement agents are a deadly threat to a mentally deranged criminal bent on attacking them LOL that doesn't mean it was a good idea to go for his gun was it?


Faun said:


> Moron, it doesn't matter what his reasons were -- he never pressed charges. As stupid as it sounds, you actually claimed misdemeanor trespassing is a felony if someone presses charges ... English never did. So just like every other claim you make, it turns out to be bullshit


Actually death threats silencing a crime victim is a big deal


Faun said:


> You're wrong again as evidenced by the very existence of misdemeanor trespassing; which wouldn't exist if all trespassing was a felony


Of course there are lower charges of trespassing in the state of Georgia but when you enter onto a property that you are not supposed to be and go looking around 4 things to steal while on probation you can be charged with felony burglary even if you weren't caught taking anything in the state of Georgia

Georgia has extremely aggressive property  laws and very broad powers of self-defense

If I was out riding an ATV and an old black farmer holding a shotgun walked up to me and asked me what I was doing in the area it wouldn't be legal for me to try to kill him with a brick because I was afraid of his shotgun even if we has blocking my path

I would stop my ATV take off my helmet and calmly explain what I was doing in the area

if I tried to punch him in the throat just because i wanted to get past him it would be legal for him to shoot me...everytime


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Maude had a lead on travis and could have easily outpaced him by just heading straight



Liar. You’ve been ridiculously saying that AA started his attack from the length of a football field before he got to TM and the truck. TM only had to move 20 feet to be in a new position to ambush AA when AA was  blindsided as he came around the front of the truck.





There was no footrace from the rear window line to the spot about six feet in front of the front grill.

AA had no way to know it was a race you stupid lying racist.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> There was no footrace from the rear window line to the spot about six feet in front of the front grill.
> 
> AA had no way to know it was a race you stupid lying racist.


Ahmaud was a football player who could have easily outrun Travis McMichael


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not gonna' sit here and watch a half hour's worth of video
> ...



Or you could not be a complete douchebag and simply point out at what time in the video they talk about a 911 handgun.

Or, actually, you probably can't...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Ahmaud was a football player who could have easily outrun Travis McMichael



AA got visually past GM and could have thought he was well past TM so he was not trying to outrun anybody or thought that he had to.

AA’s Intended escape is the green arrows. He swerved left to get on the pavement. It was likely unbeknownst that TM was there getting there.




At the same time TM is circling (Blue Arrow) of has circled toward the red star probably with the gun aimed over the hood of the truck. The first shot was fired.

The yellow arrow is the direction both men took to after the first shot. TM stepping backwards and coming back into view on the video.

My diagram is consistent with the video evidence because both men struggling for the gun crossed the centerline between 10 and 15 feet in front of the truck.

Youve been lying that AA made a 90 turn and that both men came back into view about 2 to 3 feet in front of the truck. It’s a downright lie. it was closer to being a 45 turn and that’s clear.

WTF was TM doing at the red star? Picking his nose gonna flick a booger at AA?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Or I won't bother because it's abundantly clear I'm talking to a bunch of MORONS who don't know dick about the actual facts of the matter,  Firearms Logistics Public Safety or anything else they can't find at the bottom of a Cracker Jacks box or a Starbucks mug

LOL

* Fun fact: Larry English had tried to recruit the entire neighborhood to help him catch the man he wanted for his burglary problem


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> WTF was TM doing at the red star?


that's where he was ATTACKED by Maude who clearly had nothing but wide open road in front of him but instead decided to turn left and attack a man who was several yards away from him holding a shotgun





Why ignore an easy escape and choose violence when you have nothing but wide open road in front of you?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Or I won't bother because it's abundantly clear I'm talking to a bunch of MORONS who don't know dick about the actual facts of the matter,  Firearms Logistics Public Safety or anything else they can't find at the bottom of a Cracker Jacks box or a Starbucks mug



No, you won't do it because you can't. 

Such a fucking failure at life you are...



> * Fun fact: Larry English had tried to recruit the entire neighborhood to help him catch the man he wanted for his burglary problem



If that's true (and coming from you there's no reason to believe it is), then how did he try to do that?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Youve been lying that AA made a 90 turn








Thats a tight cut around a quarter panel to ambush a man  who was standing his ground


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Or I won't bother because it's abundantly clear I'm talking to a bunch of MORONS who don't know dick about the actual facts of the matter,  Firearms Logistics Public Safety or anything else they can't find at the bottom of a Cracker Jacks box or a Starbucks mug
> ...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Thats a tight cut around a quarter panel to ambush a man who was standing his ground



How do you ambush someone that you don’t know will be at the location of the ambush?

You are a liar. You cannot see a 90 turn. The few feet of daylighted pavement seen through under the truck in the video shows no foot or ankle, thus denying your lie that AA turned a sharp corner at 90 degrees. You are a liar every time you say that and post your stupid image that do not in any way show a 90 degree turn.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> How do you ambush someone that you don’t know will be at the location of the ambush?


 The kid was a mentally retarded Street criminal with a history of delusions and hallucinations who came from Criminal family,  he just saw a dude with a gun and decided he was going to beat him up  instead of jogging away while black

* you're going to have to find a new Rosa Parks


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> that's where he was ATTACKED by Maude who clearly had nothing but wide open road in front of him but instead decided to turn left and attack a man who was several yards away from him holding a shotgun



You liar. TM was not several yards left of right front corner of the truck when he shot AA in the chest. That was your original lie weeks ago. That’s 9 feet. That’s impossible.

We know from the video evidence that TM was in the middle of the ongoing lane about six feet from truck and apparently ready to fire his weapon.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> You are a liar. You cannot see a 90 turn. The few feet of daylighted pavement seen through under the truck in the video shows no foot or ankle, thus denying your lie that AA turned a sharp corner at 90 degrees. You are a liar every time you say that and post your stupid image that do not in any way show a 90 degree turn


 first he's running up the street in the direction of traffic and then he's pushing a white man with a shotgun across the road

 and you claimed he didn't turn 90° LOL


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> he just saw a dude with a gun and decided he was going to beat him up instead of jogging



You are a racist liar. AA had half a second between first seeing a dude with a gun and being shot. You are mentally retarded if you rich that is plenty of time to decide between fight it flight.

All were know just that AA was shot and there was a fight after that.

Your other lie us that you cannot state with any confidence that had AA continued running straight in the grass that TM would not shoot him in the side or later in the back.

How can you say that you know that while  knowing TM is a racist.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

NotfooledbyW


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> View attachment 452997



I live in a very nice golf course community. About a year ago one of the streets in the community was hit; four houses burglarized in two weeks.

Now, I see people jogging/running through my community all the time, yet I know none of them. So, my question to you is this: Should I arm myself and chase them all down? Or should I only chase down the blacks?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> You are a racist liar. AA had half a second between first seeing a dude with a gun and being shot. You are mentally retarded if you rich that is plenty of time to decide between fight it flight.
> 
> All were know just that AA was shot and there was a fight after that


 he chose to attack and that's why he was shot


NotfooledbyW said:


> Your other lie us that you cannot state with any confidence that had AA continued running straight in the grass that TM would not shoot him in the side or later in the back.
> 
> How can you say that you know that while knowing TM is a racist


If Maude had kept running straight ahead and Travis shot him in the back I would be the first person calling for the death penalty

* just because someone used the "n word" doesn't mean they would shoot a fleeing black person 

I hope you're privileged white 12 year old


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Now, I see people jogging/running through my community all the time, yet I know none of them. So, my question to you is this: Should I arm myself and chase them all down? Or should I only chase down the blacks?


 Do you recognize any of them as a wanted criminal like Greg McMichael did with Arberry 

* if a neighbor showed you several videos of a trespasser and asked you to help  catch the individual because you had  specialized training and the local police encouraged the neighborhood to turn to you then I would suggest it's perfectly reasonable for you to arm yourself and Chase a person you know is a wanted criminal and if that person attacks you trying to dislodge your firearm you better shoot them or else they're likely to kill you

 the United States of America and especially the southern portion of it has broad and wide protections for citizens to act as law enforcement

 it goes back to English common law and our Frontier days in this country

 you don't sound like someone with any real experience to me you sound like a privileged white person who lives in a condo across the street from a police station 

 I think you suck at Starbucks through a straw while watching The View

 anybody so damn stupid that they don't know what a 911 handgun is while claiming to be a military veteran is pretty concerning

At this point I'm pretty suspicious that your primary military experience is Call of Duty on the Xbox


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> * just because someone used the "n word" doesn't mean they would shoot a fleeing black person



And, yet, that's pretty much what happened...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> and you claimed he didn't turn 90° LOL



its impossible that AA turned a ninety unless he was on Marty McFly’s hoverboard 3 feet off the ground.

But you are so ignorant to post images that prove you are an idiot and a liar.




That looks like a 45 degree angle to me. Sure is not a 90. You stupid assed liar.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW
> 
> View attachment 453004



What makes you think AA could see TM standing or moving to there before he decided to swerve back onto the pavement?

My god you are dense.

Maybe AA was taught to stay off of white peoples grass. Or he just preferred to jog on a public road where he had every right to be. He has every right to be on pavement without being harassed by armed gunman in the middle of the road who shot him for jogging while black.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Do you recognize any of them as a wanted criminal like Greg McMichael did with Arberry



But, again, Arbery was not "wanted".

None of the videos I've seen here clearly show Arbery. They show someone who could be Arbery, but more by virtue of his skin color and clothing. That's just not enough to go on. A lot of people wear shorts in Georgia in February...



> * if a neighbor showed you several videos of a trespasser and asked you to help  catch the individual because you had previous specialized training and the local police encouraged in the neighborhood to turn to you then I would suggest it's perfectly reasonable for you to arm yourself and Chase a person you know is a wanted criminal and if that person attacks you trying to dislodge your firearm you better shoot them or else they're likely to kill you



In that case the police are shirking their sworn duties. My law enforcement experience is military. It doesn't necessarily transfer into the civilian community. In the military, I didn't need much of a reason to arrest you. If I thought you looked shady I could hook you up. That's just not the case in the civilian community yet, using your arguments, it _should _be enough. My acting on my law enforcement training could easily get me in hot water in the civilian community, and someone asking me to catch someone, because I had "previous specialized training" would hardly be enough to compel me to do his bidding.

See,here's the thing, Dummy: Arming yourself is a serious thing. I doubt you truly understand what it means; the gravity of it or the level of responsibility one assumes when doing it. Unfortunately, I speak from experience when I say that shooting someone is a life altering event. I'll bet every penny I have (and I have a _lot _of them) that you don't know what _that's_ like. While I would do the exact same thing in the same situation, it's something I wouldn't wish on anyone.

From what I can tell, the way the McMichaels reacted to all of this was more akin to two white boys wanting to act like cowboys or KKK far more than they were interested in protecting their neighborhood.

They made bad decisions, and now they'll be held to account for those decisions...


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> I said he should have stood his ground and explained himself but suggested running away was a better option than trying to throat punch two men with guns... (notice no quote as usual just his personal dramatic interpretation of what I said)



Arbery did stand his ground so who the fuck knows what you're talking about. Including you.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> Of course two trained law enforcement agents are a deadly threat to a mentally deranged criminal bent on attacking them LOL that doesn't mean it was a good idea to go for his gun was it?



It doesn't matter how well trained they are (their actions that day reveal they weren't) nor is there evidence he was "mentally deranged." Regardless, as they were a "deadly threat" to him, it was within his right to engage them in self defense and fight for his life. They lose on those grounds.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> Actually death threats silencing a crime victim is a big deal



I didn't say that is not a big deal. I said it doesn't matter why he didn't press charges in terms of your idiotic claim that had he pressed charges, the trespassing magically becomes a felony. That's not true, but even if it was, English still never pressed charges.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> Of course there are lower charges of trespassing in the state of Georgia but when you enter onto a property that you are not supposed to be and go looking around 4 things to steal while on probation you can be charged with felony burglary even if you weren't caught taking anything in the state of Georgia



And again, there's no evidence Arbery stole, or intended to steal anything.

As always, your inane defense of those rednecks ends in an epic fail.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > There was no footrace from the rear window line to the spot about six feet in front of the front grill.
> ...


LOLOL

As always, you prove to be an utter failure.

Yes, Arbery most certainly could have outrun Travis. But that's a meaningless observation by you since Arbery could not outrun a shot fired at him from Travis' shotgun.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > You are a racist liar. AA had half a second between first seeing a dude with a gun and being shot. You are mentally retarded if you rich that is plenty of time to decide between fight it flight.
> ...


It was Arbery's legal right to attack since Travis was threatening his life.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Now, I see people jogging/running through my community all the time, yet I know none of them. So, my question to you is this: Should I arm myself and chase them all down? Or should I only chase down the blacks?
> ...


You're lying again as Arbery was not a wanted criminal. Your constant lying reveals they are fucked.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Feb 4, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Arming yourself is a serious thing. I doubt you truly understand what it means; the gravity of it or the level of responsibility one assumes when doing it.



What’s really scary and sad is that a lifelong police officer never understood the gravity of being  armed amongst a mostly unarmed public,  whether on duty or off duty. He never conveyed that understanding to his idiot kid.

I was in high school when the Vietnam war was raging. I grew up in the country but not on a farm. My dad had an arsenal of guns, mostly for hunting but he had a crossbow and some other crazy weapons. My dad was an alcoholic and occasionally he went on a bender. He damn near shot me a few times. Once he invited my wife and I over for dinner. When we pulled up into the driveway he had guns sticking out the windows and he was a aiming a shotgun at us.  He thought a gang of  Mexicans were about to attack his house.

After that,  I told him I would have no more to do with him unless he got rid of the guns and try to stop drinking. He did both. Things turned out OK but I’ve never cared about guns, wanted to own guns, or anything to do with guns. I could care less about people that own guns. I have sisters and brothers and friends who own guns. That’s fine but everybody I know is a responsible person.

I see from your posts, you are a very responsible person. I have no problem with you owning a gun for whatever lawful purpose.

But this KingGUERRILLA dude, my god, WTF, a gun, among the public, in that idiot’s hand ruins it for intelligent responsible gun owners every where in America.

How do we keep guns out of the hands of non-criminals who are too damn stupid to be responsible enough to carry one?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

Faun said:


> Yes, Arbery most certainly could have outrun Travis. But that's a meaningless observation by you since Arbery could not outrun a shot fired at him from Travis' shotgun


So if someone's following you with a gun you should attack them before they shoot you?

just "in case"


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

Faun said:


> It was Arbery's legal right to attack since Travis was threatening his life


by doing what?

How exactly was Travis threatening arberries life?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 4, 2021)

Faun said:


> You're lying again as Arbery was not a wanted criminal


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 5, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> What’s really scary and sad is that a lifelong police officer never understood the gravity of being armed amongst a mostly unarmed public, whether on duty or off duty. He never conveyed that understanding to his idiot kid


* as if the McMichaels were psychic and knew whether or not the criminal wanted for all the trespasses and burglaries in the neighborhood was carrying a weapon or not


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Arbery most certainly could have outrun Travis. But that's a meaningless observation by you since Arbery could not outrun a shot fired at him from Travis' shotgun
> ...


*Only if they're a deadly threat* to you as Travis wa to Arbery.


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > It was Arbery's legal right to attack since Travis was threatening his life
> ...


You tell me... you said Travis was a *"deadly threat."*



KingGUERRILLA said:


> _Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle *where he knows a deadly threat exists*_


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 5, 2021)

Faun said:


> *Only if they're a deadly threat* to you as Travis wa to Arbery


so as long as you feel afraid you can run up to somebody and punch them in the throat

* posing a deadly threat to someone is not a crime

Of course A Good Samaritan with a shotgun is a deadly threat to a mentally deranged Criminal Who attacks people


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You're lying again as Arbery was not a wanted criminal


In none of those is Arbery identified as the individual English saw.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 5, 2021)

Faun said:


> You tell me... you said Travis was a *"deadly threat."*


thats right

 Travis was a deadly threat to any deranged criminal who ran at him, grabbed his shotgun and tried to punch him unconscious

 a Good Samaritan armed with a gun is a deadly threat against Crime


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *Only if they're a deadly threat* to you as Travis wa to Arbery
> ...


If it's a reasonable fear, absofuckinglutely.

And you're lying again about Arbery punching Travis in the throat. He did not run up to Travis and punch him in the throat, as you falsely claim. He only punched him in the throat *after being shot. Twice!*

Why do you lie about repeatedly that like that?


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You tell me... you said Travis was a *"deadly threat."*
> ...


You're lying again. There's no evidence Arbery was either "deranged" or a "criminal." He also didn't run at Travis until Travis moved in towards him. Prior to that, Arbery was running away from him.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 5, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOL

ok so now its "not Arberry" in the videos

... it probably wasn't him that ran from the house that day...just another black guy Sprinting dressed exactly the same way

Everything he did was completely immaterial until he ran up and grabbed at the shotgun

The fact that he was a mentally deranged Street criminal from a criminal family hearing voices with a long history of violence and aggressive behavior actually doesn't matter

Even a perfectly well-mannered citizen who's never even committed the crime of jaywalking can be legally shot if they try to grab someone's gun

I just find the fact that the kid has such a long and impressive rap sheet at the young age of 25 to be hilarious

 you're going to have to find a new Rosa Parks





Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Travis shot him as he grabbed at his shotgun just as it's always been legal to do

When someone tries to forcibly extract your firearm they are now an armed deadly threat

How do you explain his shotgun injury to the wrist?

 you do understand that it is indicative of grabbing at the firearm don't you?

The professionals that reviewed the scene and the video Justified it as a perfectly reasonable shooting because it fit all the criteria

 nobody pulled in the Spin Doctors until Oprah and LeBron created National outrage


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 5, 2021)

Faun said:


> He also didn't run at Travis until Travis moved in towards him


Why would arberry run toward a man previously chasing him who was holding a shotgun?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 5, 2021)

Faun said:


> no evidence Arbery was either "deranged" or a "criminal."


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Great, let's see you quote anyone of those videos stating the person on that property was Ahmaud Arbery....


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Why are you running from what I said?

You falsely claimed Arbery ran up and punched Travis in the throat when the truth is, Arbery only punched him in the throat *after being shot twice*.

Why do you keep lying about that??


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > He also didn't run at Travis until Travis moved in towards him
> ...


Because Travis was a "deadly threat." You said so yourself.



KingGUERRILLA said:


> _Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle *where he knows a deadly threat exists*_


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 5, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Bears and pumas are a deadly threats to hikers but you're not allowed to just shoot them all so you feel safe hiking

Just because someone or something has the potential to cause you injury doesn't mean you're allowed to attack them

 so now that we've established that Travis McMichael was a deadly threat to Violent criminals why would maude run directly at him?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 5, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > The judge is full of chit--------another one that needs to be disbarred.
> ...


Oh no..you got me.   How dare anyone not buy the bullshit of the criminal being the victim when clearly he was not.   The Race Card has gotten very old.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 5, 2021)

Faun said:


> Why are you running from what I said?
> 
> You falsely claimed Arbery ran up and punched Travis in the throat when the truth is, Arbery only punched him in the throat *after being shot twice*


why was ahmaud shot the 1st time?


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > no evidence Arbery was either "deranged" or a "criminal."
> ...


Here's the part you left out...

_Q: Is there any evidence that you've collected that
that mental illness was active and still ongoing or being
treated on February 23rd, or right before February 23rd? Do
you have any information about that?

A: The information that have that he was not
currently under treatment for the mental illness._​


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 5, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


 it's literally all they have 

The irony is by holding up black criminals as Martyrs they actually are doing damage to the Civil Rights movement 

they need to find a better Rosa Parks


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 5, 2021)

Faun said:


> : The information that have that he was not
> currently under treatment for the mental illness.


 so basically it was uncontrolled

LOL

 can't believe you were stupid enough to quote that


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 5, 2021)

Faun said:


> Here's the part you left out


@ 1min
"i'm not one hundred percent sure on what the EXACTUAL diagnosis was"


* somebody get this guy a dictionary LOL


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


If it's a deadly threat, then yes...





__





						Use of Deadly Force Against Dangerous Animals | Michigan Crime Lawyers
					

Free Consultation - Call (248) 306-9158 - Barone Defense Firm aggressively represents the accused against charges in Crime & Criminal cases. Use of Deadly Force Against Dangerous Animals - Michigan Crime Lawyer




					www.baronedefensefirm.com


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you running from what I said?
> ...


Because Travis fucked up.


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > : The information that have that he was not
> ...


No, not under treatment means he was no longer hearing things.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 5, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOL
You're not allowed to kill a wild animal just because it could hurt you just like you're not allowed to attack a man who is simply  in possession of a gun


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 5, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So you're saying berry was cured of his mental illness just before he attacked the McMichaels?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 5, 2021)

Faun said:


> Because Travis fucked up.


At what point would you shoot a man who was charging toward you?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 5, 2021)

Well it looks like this thread is coming to a close as I've beaten all the drama queens back to the closet and I'm just recycling points anymore

I suppose the best take-home lesson is when you get your news from celebrities instead of the police department you end up looking like a moron


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Why are you lying again? I didn't say you can kill it just because it can hurt you. I said you can kill it if it's threatening to kill you. And I posted a link affirming that.

Why do you lie in almost every post? Does the truth destroy your positions that bad?


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


I said he was no longer being treated for it. For what other reason would doctors stop treating him?


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Because Travis fucked up.
> ...


When he's threatening my life. But if I provoked him by first threatening his life, as Travis did to Arbery, I wouldn't expect the law to excuse me.


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> View attachment 453553


Must be a jogger because he's not seen burglarizing anything there.


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Well it looks like this thread is coming to a close as I've beaten all the drama queens back to the closet and I'm just recycling points anymore
> 
> I suppose the best take-home lesson is when you get your news from celebrities instead of the police department you end up looking like a moron
> 
> ...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> said he was no longer being treated for it. For what other reason would doctors stop treating him


LOL 
Of course doctors never stop treating people until they're cured of their mental illness

I'm sure he was feeling all better when he charged the guy with the shotgun like a suicide bomber

* sometimes I wonder if you guys realize that you're the reason these young black men are getting killed

by filling their head with ridiculous Notions of extreme propaganda you set them up for failure

Perhaps you're the "racist" after all






						Psychological projection - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> But if I provoked him by first threatening his life, as Travis did to Arbery


What exactly did Travis do that threatened arberries life prior to the suicide charge?

I'm pretty sure Georgia is one of those states where "provocation" is a pretty subjective claim


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Must be a jogger because he's not seen burglarizing anything there


"When a criminal is *casing* a home, they may appear to be innocently walking or jogging by, but they will likely linger for a prolonged period near your home to scope it out"









						12 Telltale Signs Burglars are Casing Your Home
					

Burglars strike when you least expect them to. Here are some basic precautions you can take to prevent home invasions before they happen.




					www.alarmnewengland.com
				




* I never saw him "jogging" in the video, I only saw him start sprinting after the neighbor caught him in the English property
But then he slowed down to a jog after he got tired so I guess you're right he was just jogging after all


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> What exactly did Travis do that threatened arberries life prior to the suicide charge?


You tell me... you admitted Travis was a "deadly threat"...



KingGUERRILLA said:


> _Any trained military operator is going to ask himself what a man is doing to running directly at a vehicle *where he knows a deadly threat exists*_


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Must be a jogger because he's not seen burglarizing anything there
> ...


You're lying again.  

Checking out construction sites is not "casing a home." He was no more "casing a home" than any one of the other people who went on that property.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly did Travis do that threatened arberries life prior to the suicide charge?
> ...


why would he run DIRECTLY AT someone who was a "deadly threat" unless he didnt believe travis would defend himself ?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


hmmm, you think a convicted THEIF on PROBATION was looking around a home under construction for what EXACTLY?

What was he searching for???

i dont suppose you have any professional law enforcement or public under your belt


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Already explained ... Arbery ran at him to fight for his life in self defense against a deadly threat.


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Same thing as everyone else who went on that property -- checking out the construction.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Arbery ran at him to fight for his life in self defense against a deadly threat


You do realize you can't prove Travis even pointed a gun at Maude before he was attacked right?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How come those people didn't try to throat punch anyone?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> The fact that he was a mentally deranged Street criminal from a criminal family hearing voices with a long history of violence and aggressive behavior actually doesn't matter



It's funny how, every time you try to describe him, you lay on more and more bullshit.

All you're doing is demonstrating how weak and silly your argument is.

Your wannabe KKK heroes are going to die in prison...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Arbery ran at him to fight for his life in self defense against a deadly threat
> ...



Says the idiot who can't prove Arbery was running from a crime scene...


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Arbery ran at him to fight for his life in self defense against a deadly threat
> ...


Doesn't matter. Travis was a deadly threat and that alone legally justified Arbery to attack him in self-defense.


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Because nobody shot them.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Well it looks like this thread is coming to a close as I've beaten all the drama queens back to the closet and I'm just recycling points anymore



You've done nothing but regurgitate your ignorant arguments throughout this entire thread, simply because you have nothing else.

If it was a righteous shooting, your wannabe KKK heroes wouldn't be sitting in jail right now. FACT...



> I suppose the best take-home lesson is when you get your news from celebrities instead of the police department you end up looking like a moron



I've not heard a single celebrity opine on this case. You've alleged that Lebron James and Oprah Winfrey have, but that's pretty meaningless to me.

See, I do get my information from law enforcement, and law enforcement is saying that Travis and Gregory McMichael murdered an unarmed black kid...


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 6, 2021)

{...  The GBI arrested the McMichaels on May 7 and Bryan on May 21, charging them with felony murder and other crimes.[20][21][22] On June 4, additional evidence was presented by the prosecutor to support the murder charges, including a statement to the GBI by William Bryan that Travis McMichael said "fucking ******" as Arbery lay dying.[23] A grand jury subsequently indicted each of the three men on charges of malice murder, felony murder (4 counts), aggravated assault (2 counts), false imprisonment and criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment.[1] ...}








						Murder of Ahmaud Arbery - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The person who was looking at the house under construction was never identified as Arbery, that was 12 days before, and nothing was taken so there was no crime.
{...
On February 11, 2020, Travis called 9-1-1 to report a slender 6-foot-tall black man with short hair, wearing red shorts and a white shirt, who was trespassing on the site of a house under construction. Travis said, "I've never seen this guy before in the neighborhood." The dispatcher asked whether Travis was OK, and he said, "Yeah, it just startled me. When I turned around and saw him and backed up, he reached into his pocket and ran into the house. So I don't know if he's armed or not. But he looked like he was acting like he was." "We've been having a lot of burglaries and break-ins around here lately," Travis said on the call. He told the dispatcher that he was out in his truck, and that as many as four neighbors were out looking for the man. His father Gregory was one of the people out searching that night, and Gregory and at least one other neighbor were armed.[53] Police responded and searched the house along with a neighbor, but found no one.[53][54] However, surveillance video from that evening showed a man who reportedly looked like Arbery, briefly walking in and out of the house under construction. He did not take anything.[53][55] 
...}
The shooting was on Feb. 23rd.


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> {...  The GBI arrested the McMichaels on May 7 and Bryan on May 21, charging them with felony murder and other crimes.[20][21][22] On June 4, additional evidence was presented by the prosecutor to support the murder charges, including a statement to the GBI by William Bryan that Travis McMichael said "fucking ******" as Arbery lay dying.[23] A grand jury subsequently indicted each of the three men on charges of malice murder, felony murder (4 counts), aggravated assault (2 counts), false imprisonment and criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment.[1] ...}
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If not for Bryan's video, they would never have faced justice. But after that video came out, it was clear they chased Arbery down, intentionally prevented his ability to leave their neighborhood, then tried to block his path and then murdered him when Arbery tried to fight a deadly threat in self-defense.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> KKK





Canon Shooter said:


> can't prove Arbery was running from a crime scene


You think Larry English invited him inside?

Larry English had specifically asked the entire neighborhood to help catch this Criminal and had the local police approval to rely on the McMichaels as First Responders


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> If not for Bryan's video, they would never have faced justice. But after that video came out, it was clear they chased Arbery down


Wrong...the video existed from day one

Fake media outrage is what got the McMichaels arrested but that took a little time to concoct


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > If not for Bryan's video, they would never have faced justice. But after that video came out, it was clear they chased Arbery down
> ...











						Man Who Filmed the Arbery Killing Faces Calls for Arrest (Published 2020)
					

The man who recorded the fatal encounter is under investigation for his potential involvement in the pursuit of Ahmaud Arbery.




					www.nytimes.com
				




_Published May 18, 2020 

Mr. Bryan’s half-minute video, *which was released online this month*, appears to have been recorded while Mr. Bryan was following Mr. Arbery in a vehicle._


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


and WHY  Didn't anybody shoot them?

* because they didn't attack anybody trying to grab their gun


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 6, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> He did not take anything


except the shotgun

he tried to steal a shotgun


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Mr. Bryan’s half-minute video, *which was released online this month*, appears to have been recorded while Mr. Bryan was following Mr. Arbery in a vehicle


Yeah that's the one where arberry tried to carjack roddy while fleeing the crime scene


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


That's only because Travis didn't pose a deadly threat to them like he did Arbery.


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > He did not take anything
> ...


And because of that, Travis is gonna fry...


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Bryan’s half-minute video, *which was released online this month*, appears to have been recorded while Mr. Bryan was following Mr. Arbery in a vehicle
> ...


You're lying again. Can you post without lying?

There was no crime scene other than where Arbery's body was found.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> There was no crime scene other than where Arbery's body was found


Why do you think Larry English installed all those security measures filed police reports and implored his neighbors to help?

He was trying to catch the man who kept "plundering" his home under construction ( his exact words)

Even if berry was just looking around because he was interested in construction it's still doesn't give him the right to attack the people who confront him even if they were holding guns

Anyone who is trespassing should expect to be confronted

Berry was an experienced Street criminal who was on probation for theft and gun crimes, he knew he wasn't supposed to be in that house


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

The McMichaels had immediate first-hand knowledge that Maude was wanted for criminal activity in their neighborhood


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > KKK
> ...



You can't prove it was Arbery.

Period.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> You can't prove it was Arbery


It's actually irrelevant because no matter what the circumstances if you're standing your ground with a shotgun and someone runs toward you and attacks you from a distance longer than a football field its self defense 101

The McMichaels pursued arberry for a couple minutes and then stopped in the middle of the road calling 911 to relay his position,  just a few minutes later he ran up and attacked them while they were standing their ground on the phone with 911 on camera in broad daylight

Most rational people gave up this argument when they realized the fake media narrative that he was shot in the back while running away after having been simply targeted for his race

Sure is entertaining to see you guys hold on to The Bitter End but you're going to feel just like Oprah after this when it's all over


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > There was no crime scene other than where Arbery's body was found
> ...


He wanted to protect his property. Still, all he saw were a bunch of people, none of whom were positively identified as Arbery, going onto that property which is not a felony.


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > You can't prove it was Arbery
> ...


Huh? When Arbery was still jogging towards the truck as Travis got out with his shotgun, how was Arbery threatening his life??


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How did the McMichaels identify arberry?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Huh? When Arbery was still jogging towards the truck as Travis got out with his shotgun, how was Arbery threatening his life??


 apparently by grabbing his shotgun while punching him in the face




What kind of guy "jogs" directly at someone who is a deadly threat to them and attempts to forcibly disarm them after they were CHASED by the very same individuals just a few minutes prior?


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


By the color of his skin.


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? When Arbery was still jogging towards the truck as Travis got out with his shotgun, how was Arbery threatening his life??
> ...


So *after* Travis posed a deadly threat to Arbery. That's murder.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


NOPE,  you're not allowed to attack someone who poses a deadly threat to you

posing a deadly threat to someone is not a crime... you have to actually Point your weapon at someone and they have to have no other means of Escape before they're allowed to use violence in an attempt to disarm you

A man walking down the street with a pistol in his holster poses a deadly threat to anybody who attacks him... you can't just claim he provoked You because you saw a gun in his hands or every undercover cop, bounty hunter or Good Samaritan could legally be shot the split-second they approached a criminal with a firearm

 being a deadly threat to someone is not a crime

 threatening someone with a weapon is

At no time in the video did Travis McMichael threaten maude with a weapon


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

this man is a DEADLY threat even though he didnt threaten anybody the same way that the McMichaels were a deadly threat to Arberry even though they did not threaten him

*being capable of deadly force is not a crime

A big dog is a deadly threat to a baby but  you're not allowed to shoot it unless it is actively threatening the baby

Just because it's capable of hurting the baby doesn't mean you're allowed to kill it


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NOPE,  you're not allowed to attack someone who poses a deadly threat to you


You're fucked in the head, nutcase. Being a deadly threat is the very trigger of self-defense.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> NOPE,  you're not allowed to attack someone who poses a deadly threat to you
> 
> posing a deadly threat to someone is not a crime...



It most certainly is...



> you have to actually Point your weapon at someone and they have to have no other means of Escape before they're allowed to use violence in an attempt to disarm you



You're the dumbest motherfucker on the planet...



> At no time in the video did Travis McMichael threaten maude with a weapon



When he got out of the truck with his shotgun he did. And GBI and the prosecutors think so, too. You know who doesn't think so? The two KKK wannabe's who are going to die in prison, that's who...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> You're fucked in the head, nutcase. Being a deadly threat is the very trigger of self-defense


Actually in order to claim violence as self-defense you have to be standing your ground and suffering an attack


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> You're the dumbest motherfucker on the planet.







Canon Shooter said:


> When he got out of the truck with his shotgun he did. And GBI and the prosecutors think so, too. You know who doesn't think so? The two KKK wannabe's who are going to die in prison, that's who.





Canon Shooter said:


> certainly is...


a strong man holding a firearm is a deadly threat to a filthy deranged Criminal Who plans on attacking him and you got mad




You're pretty bad at this, first you claim that the McMichaels were a deadly threat to the fleeing Criminal....

then I responded by saying why would he run at two men who were a deadly threat to him?

Then you say "haha you admitted he was a deadly threat therefore it's murder"

are you 12?


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You're fucked in the head, nutcase. Being a deadly threat is the very trigger of self-defense
> ...


Nope, just because you're an idiot doesn't mean that's true. All you need is a reasonable fear of an illegal imminent attack that's likely to cause death or great bodily harm.

And as you said, Travis was a deadly threat to Arbery.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> You're pretty bad at this, first you claim that the McMichaels were a deadly threat to the fleeing Criminal....
> 
> then I responded by saying why would he run at two men who were a deadly threat to him?
> 
> ...



I've always held that your KKK wannabe heroes were a threat to Arbery, simply because they're south Georgia rednecks with guns. He wouldn't have known they had guns until Travis got out of the truck. Unlike you, you see, Arbery wasn't a mind reader...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> I've always held that your KKK wannabe heroes were a threat to Arbery, simply because they're south Georgia rednecks with guns. He wouldn't have known they had guns until Travis got out of the truck. Unlike you, you see, Arbery wasn't a mind reader...


 why would he run at men with guns?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> All you need is a reasonable fear of an illegal imminent attack that's likely to cause death or great bodily harm


like a well-known local Street criminal with a history of mental illness running directly at you while you stand your ground on the phone with 911?


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I've always held that your KKK wannabe heroes were a threat to Arbery, simply because they're south Georgia rednecks with guns. He wouldn't have known they had guns until Travis got out of the truck. Unlike you, you see, Arbery wasn't a mind reader...
> ...


Because they were a deadly threat who chased him for 4 minutes and kept cutting him off to prevent his escape, leaving him no choice but to fight for his life when confronted with a deadly threat.


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > All you need is a reasonable fear of an illegal imminent attack that's likely to cause death or great bodily harm
> ...


Great, show your evidence Travis knew of his history of mental illness...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I've always held that your KKK wannabe heroes were a threat to Arbery, simply because they're south Georgia rednecks with guns. He wouldn't have known they had guns until Travis got out of the truck. Unlike you, you see, Arbery wasn't a mind reader...
> ...



All he knew were that there were a couple of KKK wannabes chasing him. He didn't know they were armed until Travis raised his shotgun and threatened Arbery...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Because they were a deadly threat who chased him for 4 minutes and kept cutting him off to prevent his escape, leaving him no choice but to fight for his life when confronted with a deadly threat


but they didnt "chase him down"

they were standing still and he RAN THEM DOWN


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Great, show your evidence Travis knew of his history of mental illness


all travis knew is that a potentially armed wanted criminal was rushing him with a clear objective to beat his shotgun out of his control 

his father had worked on maudes prosecution in the past because he was a well known local criminal from a criminal family so its possible he knew but i doubt it

if they knew how deranged and criminality minded he was they would probably have not chased him at all

that kid wad nucking futz


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Because they were a deadly threat who chased him for 4 minutes and kept cutting him off to prevent his escape, leaving him no choice but to fight for his life when confronted with a deadly threat
> ...


Of course they chased him. Bryan admitted that to the cop who interviewed him as Arbery's corpse laid in the street.

Why can't you stop lying?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Because they were a deadly threat who chased him for 4 minutes and kept cutting him off


you cant "stop" sombody with a car in a neibourhood with all that wide open acreage 

if he wanted to escape he could have just walked up to a neighbours door for help


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Great, show your evidence Travis knew of his history of mental illness
> ...


But you used Arbery's mental illness as a defense for Travis. At least now you admit it's not really a defense because Travis wasn't aware of it.


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Because they were a deadly threat who chased him for 4 minutes and kept cutting him off
> ...


You're lying again. They also admitted Arbery did try to escape but that they blocked his escape multiple times.

Why can't you stop lying?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Of course they chased him. Bryan admitted that to the cop who interviewed him as Arbery's corpse laid in the street.
> 
> Why can't you stop lying?


The McMichaels only chased him for a couple minutes then stopped 

they weren't chasing him down they let him run away

Ahmaud Arberry ESCAPED the McMichaels that's why they were standing in the middle of the road on the phone with 911 when he ran up and attacked them forcing them to defend themselves


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 actually I said it would have been perfectly reasonable for Maude to pull out a gun and kill all three of them but since he escalated to deadly force they can reciprocate


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> You're lying again. They also admitted Arbery did try to escape but that they blocked his escape multiple times.
> 
> Why can't you stop lying?


I never said they didn't try to block him

I said it's impossible to block someone in on a road like that because they could just run right around your car and keep on heading down the road or better yet run between houses and Escape in less than 20 seconds or better yet completely ignore you and just keep on , running, dashing, trotting or cartwheeling down the road

maude wasn't trying to escape, he was looking for an opportunity to attack

that's why he tried to carjack Roddy and tried to get the shotgun

Many have theorized that he planned on killing all three of them because he had been identified and it could have been ruled Justified because they were chasing him putting him in fear for his life... citizen's arrest is an extremely dangerous thing to engage in

Trouble is when you escalate to deadly force they are allowed to reciprocate


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Of course they chased him. Bryan admitted that to the cop who interviewed him as Arbery's corpse laid in the street.
> ...


Nope, the chase never stopped as evidenced by Bryan's recording which showed he was still chasing Arbery from behind.

Why can't you stop lying?


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Huh? Why would it have been perfectly reasonable for Arbery to shoot all 3 of them?


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You're lying again. They also admitted Arbery did try to escape but that they blocked his escape multiple times.
> ...


Arbery tried running around them. Bryan admitted that too. Then he said he cut him off which prevented his escape.

Why can't you stop lying?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Nope, the chase never stopped as evidenced by Bryan's recording which showed he was still chasing Arbery from behind.
> 
> Why can't you stop lying?


I said the McMichael stopped chasing him

 I never said the neighborhood stopped chasing him

Roddy wasn't under control of the McMichaels


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Arbery tried running around them. Bryan admitted that too. Then he said he cut him off which prevented his escape.
> 
> Why can't you stop lying?


 you can't prevent someone's Escape by parking a car in front of them

LOL

are u 12?


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, the chase never stopped as evidenced by Bryan's recording which showed he was still chasing Arbery from behind.
> ...


Under control? No. But part of the same posse, which is why he was charged with felony murder.


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Arbery tried running around them. Bryan admitted that too. Then he said he cut him off which prevented his escape.
> ...


Not parking, up until the very end, they weren't parked, they were driving around and cutting g off his escape. You ask why he didn't just escape and you lose again because they admitted they prevented his escape.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Huh? Why would it have been perfectly reasonable for Arbery to shoot all 3 of them?


because he was a mentally retarded Street criminal steeped in BLM propaganda who could sit down in a court of law and convince a jury that he thinks all white men  are trying to murder him at all times


Faun said:


> Under control? No. But part of the same posse, which is why he was charged with felony murder


LOL @ "posse"

( they didn't even know his name LOL)


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Not parking, up until the very end, they weren't parked, they were driving around and cutting g off his escape. You ask why he didn't just escape and you lose again because they admitted they prevented his escape


so  you admit they were parked when he attacked them


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? Why would it have been perfectly reasonable for Arbery to shoot all 3 of them?
> ...


Mentally retarded? The only claim made was that he was hearing things. That's mental retardation? And even that is debatable if he even still was hearing things since his treatment was stopped.

And yes, they knew his name. On the police bodycams, they called him, "Roddie," which is his nickname.

Why can't you stop lying?


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Not parking, up until the very end, they weren't parked, they were driving around and cutting g off his escape. You ask why he didn't just escape and you lose again because they admitted they prevented his escape
> ...


They parked ahead of him while Bryan pursued him in their direction. I never denied that.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOL 
You actually think they were coordinating the pursuit??


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


I don't think those yahoos could coordinate tying their shoelaces. But they were working together to prevent Arbery from escaping. They succeeded.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> They parked ahead of him while Bryan pursued him in their direction. I never denied that


 so you fully admit that the McMichaels were standing their ground on the phone with 911 when arbery ran at them and attacked


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> I don't think those yahoos could coordinate tying their shoelaces. But they were working together to prevent Arbery from escaping. They succeeded


 so you actually think they were coordinating their efforts to kill them a neegra?


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > They parked ahead of him while Bryan pursued him in their direction. I never denied that
> ...


Nope, they were not standing their ground as Arbery was not a threat to either of them as he approached their truck. It was Travis, not Arbery, who was a deadly threat. Arbery only attempted to disarm Travis because Travis was a deadly threat.


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think those yahoos could coordinate tying their shoelaces. But they were working together to prevent Arbery from escaping. They succeeded
> ...


Coordinating is your word. My words were the were working together to prevent his escape. To which they ultimately succeeded.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Coordinating is your word. My words were the were working together to prevent his escape. To which they ultimately succeeded


So you actually believe that Roddy was intentionally driving Maude to the kill much like how Lions hunt in the Serengeti

You figure they had been planning this for some time and just needed an innocent black jogger  to happen by in order to hatch their plot


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Nope, they were not standing their ground as Arbery was not a threat to either of them as he approached their truck. It was Travis, not Arbery, who was a deadly threat. Arbery only attempted to disarm Travis because Travis was a deadly threat


OMG, im debating legal analysis and Firearms Logistics with a 12 year old

seriously...how old are you?


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Coordinating is your word. My words were the were working together to prevent his escape. To which they ultimately succeeded
> ...


His intention was to box him in. He said so himself.


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, they were not standing their ground as Arbery was not a threat to either of them as he approached their truck. It was Travis, not Arbery, who was a deadly threat. Arbery only attempted to disarm Travis because Travis was a deadly threat
> ...


LOLOL

Dumbfuck, I'm going by what you said. You said Travis posed a "deadly threat" to Arbery.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> His intention was to box him in. He said so himself


Yeah no shit 

they were a complete morons to think they could box in trap or catch a young athletic black man with a couple trucks

They were hoping he would stop and wait for the police or at least they could get a good photo of his face

That's because they were Good Samaritans trying to protect their neighborhood from a mentally retarded Street Criminal


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Actually you said that like a flaming drama queen and then I asked why he would run directly at someone who was a deadly threat to him?

 are you 12 years old?


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > His intention was to box him in. He said so himself
> ...


And now they're going to spend the rest of their lives in prison. But that's good news for Travis since his term will only last as long as it takes to strap him in.


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KingGUERRILLA said:
> ...


Nope, you didn't respond to me with that. As always, you're thoroughly confused.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> And now they're going to spend the rest of their lives in prison. But that's good news for Travis since his term will only last as long as it takes to strap him in





Faun said:


> , you didn't respond to me with that. As always, you're thoroughly confused.


(*)


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, I'm going by what you said. You said Travis posed a "deadly threat" to Arbery


its not a crime to "pose a deadly threat" to someone who is acting dangerous toward you

threatening someone with a firearm without causr IS A CRIME that's why you guys are so desperate to suggest the Travis McMichael actually POINTED his weapon at the criminal in an effort to get him to stop fleeing not stop advancing on his position 

a city bus poses a deadly threat to people who walk in front of it the same way an armed citizen poses a deadly threat to criminals who attack him

It's not illegal to be a deadly threat to someone it's illegal to threaten them with a weapon which is a very different action

Trying to conflate the two very different actions is a childish propaganda attempt that smacks of desperation









						Definition of conflation | Dictionary.com
					

Conflation definition, the process or result of fusing items into one entity; fusion; amalgamation. See more.




					www.dictionary.com
				




Travis McMichael shouldered his shotgun in a warning to Maude not to attack him yet NEVER ACTUALLY POINTED the firearm at him as is evident in the video and from the forensic analysis including witness testimony


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dumbfuck, I'm going by what you said. You said Travis posed a "deadly threat" to Arbery
> ...


You're a raving lunatic. Yes, it's a crime to threaten someone's life.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 8, 2021)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > they were alerted by neighbor who snagged aa casing the new home.
> ...


What a stupid claim------AA's photo was all over the place-----the house is private property---ONLY way AA was on the property is by ILLEGAL means....Neighbor snagged AA the felon leaving the property.


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Trespassing in Georgia is a misdemeanor, not a felony.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...


Did I say trespassing was a felony?  Say nO.......I said that AA was a felon-----------


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


His prior record had nothing to do with him on that property or the subsequent events which unfolded.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> You're a raving lunatic. Yes, it's a crime to threaten someone's life.


shouldering a rifle is a warning not a threat and that was AFTER arberry ran them down

This is not a photo of an "innocent jogger" being surprised by two men with guns.... it's a fleeing Criminal on the attack



if someone you had been chasing for  criminal activity is now running directly at your stationary position it's perfectly reasonable for you to assume they mean to do you harm


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You're a raving lunatic. Yes, it's a crime to threaten someone's life.
> ...


LOL

Even you called it a "deadly threat."


----------



## AFrench2 (Feb 8, 2021)

The guy who was jogging and got murdered?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> His prior record had nothing to do with him on that property or the subsequent events which unfolded


If People's "prior record" doesn't matter how come they do background checks?

Ahmaud Arberry what is a mentally retarded Street criminal with a history of gun and theft crimes including threatening his own mother to such a degree even she had to call the cops

Recently diagnosed as hearing voices a mentally deranged Street criminal attacked two Good Samaritans trying to protect her neighborhood after a short Chase failed to detain him


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 8, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> The guy who was jogging and got murdered?


No... this guy got caught illegally entering a house and then attacked two guys who were asking him questions.

 nobody was jogging


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> you called it a "deadly threat


 anybody holding a gun is a deadly threat to someone attacking them

 that's why it's so important to carry a gun  when chasing a potentially dangerous criminal

 welcome to America


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > His prior record had nothing to do with him on that property or the subsequent events which unfolded
> ...


Who did the background check?


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > The guy who was jogging and got murdered?
> ...


He had no duty to stop for them or to answer their questions.


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > you called it a "deadly threat
> ...


Travis was a deadly threat to Arbery before Arbery reached his truck. You said so yourself.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Travis McMichael shouldered his shotgun in a warning to Maude not to attack him yet NEVER ACTUALLY POINTED the firearm at him



That only matters to KKK wannabe dipshits.

From a legal standpoint (you know, the "standpoint" you've been ignoring for almost 2,500 posts), there's no distinction...


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> He had no duty to stop for them or to answer their questions


Any decent citizen unlawfully entering another person's property for any reason whatsoever should expect to be confronted

maude was an experienced Street Criminal on probation who knew he wasn't supposed to be in that house

He fled from Travis McMichael just a couple days prior to the incident when Travis noticed him illegally entering the house and reached in his waistband in a movement associated with gun retention


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> Arbery reached his truck. You said so yourself


Anybody holding a firearm is a deadly threat to anyone that attacks them

There's absolutely no way that Travis would have hurt Maude if he had just kept running

 it's an absolutely ridiculous notion that Travis shot him just because he didn't want him to get away because he had lots of other chances to shoot him before the final incident


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 8, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> there's no distinction


There's a huge difference between holding a gun vs threatening somebody with a gun

travis never even aimed his gun at maude on the  video and all the autopsy trajectories have proved that the projectiles were moving upward meaning the gun was  being fought over when it discharged

The injury on the wrist of was also synonymous with an attempt to grab

You guys are hilarious to hold on to the innocent black jogger narrative when it's so obvious that a mentally retarded Street criminal tried to grab someones SHOTGUN and got killed trying to forcibly dislodge it from a professionally trained military operator


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> it's an absolutely ridiculous notion that Travis shot him just because he didn't want him to get away because he had lots of other chances to shoot him before the final incident



The fact that he didn't shoot him prior to that is utterly meaningless. 

I would love to see Travis McMichael's attorney offer that up as proof that Travis didn't intend to kill him...


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > He had no duty to stop for them or to answer their questions
> ...


Decency matters not. He had no duty to stop for them or answer any of their questions. That they refused to accept that until they felt the need to pull a gun on him to intimidate him into stopping is part of the reason they're facing murder charges now.


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Arbery reached his truck. You said so yourself
> ...


You altered my post which is against forum rules. You should stop doing that. I didn't say, "Arbery reached his truck," I said, "before Arbery reached his truck."

And you have no evidence Travis wouldn't have hurt Arbery had he just kept on running. Even worse for the McMichaels' case, Arbery didn't have to assume he wouldn't be hurt if he just kept running. Because Travis was a deadly threat to Arbery before that point, Arbery was within his legal rights to defend himself to any extent necessary to end the threat. Which is what he tried to do until Travis murdered him.


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > there's no distinction
> ...


And even you said Travis was a deadly threat.


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> deadly threat.


travis was a deadly threat 

*kause he had a gun


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > deadly threat.
> ...


Was that the reason he was a deadly threat?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> Was that the reason he was a deadly threat?


of course he killed him with a gun didn't he?

* Travis was a deadly threat because he had a gun


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> You altered my post which is against forum rules.


NOPE


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2021)

KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You altered my post which is against forum rules.
> ...


Lying skeeve. I posted....



Faun said:


> Travis was a deadly threat to Arbery before Arbery reached his truck. You said so yourself.



You edited that and posted...



KingGUERRILLA said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Arbery reached his truck. You said so yourself


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 9, 2021)

Faun said:


> KingGUERRILLA said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why would anybody intentionally edit a post like that?

you're such a flaming drama queen you think an editing glitch is a dramatic attempt to skew the narrative and posing a deadly threat to someone whos attacking you is a crime

Are you 12?


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Feb 11, 2021)

as you can see travis fired the 1st shot while retreating from the ATTACK


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2021)

The trial is scheduled to begin in May...









						DOJ eyes charging Oath Keepers with sedition: report
					

The Department of Justice is eyeing charging members of the Oath Keepers militia group with sedition for their alleged role in the Capitol riot on Jan. 6, The New York Times reported on Monday…




					thehill.com


----------



## KingGUERRILLA (Apr 2, 2021)

Faun said:


> The trial is scheduled to begin in May...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you enjoying all the BLM narratives crumbling before your very eyes in the filthy felonious George Floyd trial?


----------

